# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Ερώτηση σε μια παράξενη ιστορία με διπολικό άτομο.

## avgeris

Καλημέρα σε όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ. Θα ήθελα να αφηγηθώ όσο πιο σύντομα μπορώ την εμπειρία μου με μια κοπέλα που πάσχει από διπολική διαταραχή και να κάνω μια σχετική ερώτηση. Γνωριστήκαμε μέσω του Facebook, εκείνη μου έκανε αίτημα φιλίας πριν από περίπου 20 μήνες. Πολύ όμορφη και εντυπωσιακή κοπέλα, όπως έδειχναν οι φωτογραφίες της, με έντονη κοινωνική ζωή και πολύ αντρικό περίγυρο δίπλα της. Έμενε σε άλλη πόλη, οπότε δεν έκανα κάποια προσπάθεια προσέγγισης, έχοντας στο μυαλό μου κιόλας ότι μια τέτοια όμορφη κοπέλα δεν θα είχε ανάγκη τέτοιου είδους επαφών και σχέσεων. Κάποια στιγμή, ενάμιση χρόνο μετά (Σεπτέμβρης του 2016), αποφάσισα να της πιάσω κουβέντα με μια χαζή αιτιολογία και είδα ότι αμέσως έδειξε μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον για μένα. Σιγά-σιγά, το "παιχνίδι" άρχισε να γίνεται αρκετά έντονο, με σεξουαλικά υπονοούμενα και της είπα ότι θα πήγαινα στην πόλη της σε δυο βδομάδες να τη συναντήσω. Εκείνη όλο χαρά μου είπε πόσα πράγματα έχει να κάνει μαζί μου. Ώσπου την παραμονή του ταξιδιού μου, με ένα SMS μου λέει να μην πάω γιατί γίνονται περίπλοκα πράγματα εκεί. Να μην τα πολυλογώ, όσο κι αν με πείραξε, συνέχισα να έχω επαφές μαζί της, αφού πρώτα μου έδωσε κάποιες όχι και τόσο ικανοποιητικές εξηγήσεις, αλλά κάθε φορά που ήταν να βρεθούμε, είτε να πάω εγώ είτε να έρθει εκείνη, όλο κάτι της συνέβαινε την τελευταία στιγμή. Από τύχη, βρήκα διασυνδέσεις στην πόλη της και έμαθα μια τραγική αλήθεια. Η κοπέλα πάσχει από διαγνωσμένη διπολική διαταραχή με έντονα παραληρητικές ιδέες και έντονες σεξουαλικές ψευδαισθήσεις. Συν τοις άλλοις, μένει εντελώς κλεισμένη σπίτι της εδώ και περίπου ένα 6μηνο-8μηνο, έχοντας πάθει αγοραφοβία λόγω μιας υποτιθέμενης επίθεσης που δέχτηκε στις τουαλέτες (δεν έχει διασταυρωθεί η αλήθεια του γεγονότος). Παίρνει αλοπεριδόλη και Depakine, δεν ξέρω για πόσο διάστημα. Οι δικοί της της πάνε φαγητό καθώς η ίδια δεν ασχολείται με τίποτα (και η αλήθεια είναι ότι όποτε και να μπει κανείς στο Facebook, είναι σχεδόν πάντα ενεργός). Η ίδια μου λέιε ότι δεν κοιμάται καθόλου το βράδυ, ότι ασχολείται με δουλειές στο σπίτι η ώρα 3-4 τα ξημερώματα. δηλώνει τρελά ερωτευμένη μαζί μου σε βαθμό λατρείας και εκδηλώνει απίστευτες σκηνές ζηλοτυπίας με το παραμικρό (ακόμα κι αν κάποια κοπέλα μου κάνει κάποιο Like στο Facebook), πολλές από τις οποίες δεν τις θυμάται την επόμενη μέρα κι αν τις θυμάται ζητάει χίλια συγγνώμη. Είναι άτομο με έντονη λογόρροια (αδύνατο να τη διακόψεις) και τρομερή φυγή ιδεών (π.χ. μου εξομολογείται τον έρωτά της και το επόμενο δευτερόλεπτο μπορεί να αρχίσει να μου μιλάει για το πως μαγειρεύει κάποια φίλη της). Επίσης, παρουσιάζει προς τα έξω μια εικόνα δραστήριας κοπέλας, που βγαίνει, έχει σεξουαλικές επαφές, γνωρίζει και φιλοξενεί κόσμο (τα Χριστούγεννα μου έλεγε ότι φιλοξενούσε ένα φίλο της μουσικό από το Λονδίνο, ο οποίος στην προσωπική του ιστοσελίδα ανέβασε την περιοδεία του στο UK την ίδια περίοδο, όταν δε τη ρώτησα για αυτό μου είπε ότι δεν είχε πάει εκείνος στην περιοδεία αλλά κάποιος αντικαταστάτης του !!!) κλπ. Μια φορά που πήγα στην πόλη της να τη δω, μου είπε ότι ήταν στο πατρικό της σπίτι και φρόντιζε τον πατέρα της που είχε συνεχείς αιμοπτύσεις και δεν μπορούσε να με δει. Ο πατέρας της υγιέστατος, αλλά τον παρουσιάζει ως καρκινοπαθή τελικού σταδίου και συνέχεια κατηγορεί τη μάνα της και την αδερφή της ότι δεν τον προσέχουν και έχει πέσει σε κείνη η φροντίδα του. Δυο φορές την πήγαν σε ψυχιατρική κλινική (η πιο πρόσφατη στις 3 Ιανουαρίου) και δεν δέχτηκε να μείνει, φεύγοντας την πρώτη μέρα. Η ψυχίατρός της συνέστησε νοσηλεία στους γονείς της, αλλά η ίδια αντιδρά και μου είπε επί λέξει "θα βρω την άκρη σπίτι μου", πιστεύοντας ότι το μοναδικό της πρόβλημα είναι ο αλκοολισμός (εξαιρετικά αμφίβολο αν πίνει, ποιος την προμηθεύει με ποτά αφού η ίδια δε βγαίνει ποτέ). 
Η ερώτησή μου είναι-στο υποτιθέμενο σενάριο νοσηλείας της, πόσο περίπου διάστημα θα κρατήσει αυτή; (η ίδια μου είχε πει για τη νοσηλεία που θα έκανε στις 3 Ιανουαρίου ότι θα "έλειπε" για 25 μέρες, πιο πρόσφατα μου μίλησε για 3 ή 5 μήνες, κάτι που δεν ήθελε). Βγαίνοντας από το νοσηλευτήριο, ποια πιθανό να είναι η στάση της απέναντί μου; Θα έχει επίγνωση του μεγάλου έρωτα που μου έχει εξομολογηθεί ή θα της είμαι άγνωστος ή έστω αμυδρά γνωστός; Να σημειώσω ότι προφανώς δεν έχουμε βρεθεί ποτέ, οι μόνες μας συνομιλίες ήταν μέσω FB και τηλεφώνου (μιλάμε για 8ωρες τηλεφωνικές συνομιλίες κάποιες φορές). Ρωτάω γιατί παλεύω να διατηρήσω επαφή μαζί της (πιστέψτε με, το "παλεύω" είναι μετριοπαθής λέξη με τις απίστευτες εκρήξεις της και την απίστευτη κτητικότητά της) μέχρι να ξεκινήσει την υποτιθέμενη νοσηλεία της, με την ελπίδα να τη γνωρίσω όταν βγει πιο "ρυθμισμένη". Θα είναι σε θέση να με "θυμάται" και αν ναι, τι ακριβώς θα θυμάται απ΄όσα έλεγε ότι αισθανόταν για μένα; Σας ευχαριστώ και οτιδήποτε θέλετε να ρωτήσετε σχετικά με την ιστορία αυτή, ευχαρίστως να σας απαντήσω.

----------


## lessing

> Καλημέρα σε όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ. Θα ήθελα να αφηγηθώ όσο πιο σύντομα μπορώ την εμπειρία μου με μια κοπέλα που πάσχει από διπολική διαταραχή και να κάνω μια σχετική ερώτηση. Γνωριστήκαμε μέσω του Facebook, εκείνη μου έκανε αίτημα φιλίας πριν από περίπου 20 μήνες. Πολύ όμορφη και εντυπωσιακή κοπέλα, όπως έδειχναν οι φωτογραφίες της, με έντονη κοινωνική ζωή και πολύ αντρικό περίγυρο δίπλα της. Έμενε σε άλλη πόλη, οπότε δεν έκανα κάποια προσπάθεια προσέγγισης, έχοντας στο μυαλό μου κιόλας ότι μια τέτοια όμορφη κοπέλα δεν θα είχε ανάγκη τέτοιου είδους επαφών και σχέσεων. Κάποια στιγμή, ενάμιση χρόνο μετά (Σεπτέμβρης του 2016), αποφάσισα να της πιάσω κουβέντα με μια χαζή αιτιολογία και είδα ότι αμέσως έδειξε μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον για μένα. Σιγά-σιγά, το "παιχνίδι" άρχισε να γίνεται αρκετά έντονο, με σεξουαλικά υπονοούμενα και της είπα ότι θα πήγαινα στην πόλη της σε δυο βδομάδες να τη συναντήσω. Εκείνη όλο χαρά μου είπε πόσα πράγματα έχει να κάνει μαζί μου. Ώσπου την παραμονή του ταξιδιού μου, με ένα SMS μου λέει να μην πάω γιατί γίνονται περίπλοκα πράγματα εκεί. Να μην τα πολυλογώ, όσο κι αν με πείραξε, συνέχισα να έχω επαφές μαζί της, αφού πρώτα μου έδωσε κάποιες όχι και τόσο ικανοποιητικές εξηγήσεις, αλλά κάθε φορά που ήταν να βρεθούμε, είτε να πάω εγώ είτε να έρθει εκείνη, όλο κάτι της συνέβαινε την τελευταία στιγμή. Από τύχη, βρήκα διασυνδέσεις στην πόλη της και έμαθα μια τραγική αλήθεια. Η κοπέλα πάσχει από διαγνωσμένη διπολική διαταραχή με έντονα παραληρητικές ιδέες και έντονες σεξουαλικές ψευδαισθήσεις. Συν τοις άλλοις, μένει εντελώς κλεισμένη σπίτι της εδώ και περίπου ένα 6μηνο-8μηνο, έχοντας πάθει αγοραφοβία λόγω μιας υποτιθέμενης επίθεσης που δέχτηκε στις τουαλέτες (δεν έχει διασταυρωθεί η αλήθεια του γεγονότος). Παίρνει αλοπεριδόλη και Depakine, δεν ξέρω για πόσο διάστημα. Οι δικοί της της πάνε φαγητό καθώς η ίδια δεν ασχολείται με τίποτα (και η αλήθεια είναι ότι όποτε και να μπει κανείς στο Facebook, είναι σχεδόν πάντα ενεργός). Η ίδια μου λέιε ότι δεν κοιμάται καθόλου το βράδυ, ότι ασχολείται με δουλειές στο σπίτι η ώρα 3-4 τα ξημερώματα. δηλώνει τρελά ερωτευμένη μαζί μου σε βαθμό λατρείας και εκδηλώνει απίστευτες σκηνές ζηλοτυπίας με το παραμικρό (ακόμα κι αν κάποια κοπέλα μου κάνει κάποιο Like στο Facebook), πολλές από τις οποίες δεν τις θυμάται την επόμενη μέρα κι αν τις θυμάται ζητάει χίλια συγγνώμη. Είναι άτομο με έντονη λογόρροια (αδύνατο να τη διακόψεις) και τρομερή φυγή ιδεών (π.χ. μου εξομολογείται τον έρωτά της και το επόμενο δευτερόλεπτο μπορεί να αρχίσει να μου μιλάει για το πως μαγειρεύει κάποια φίλη της). Επίσης, παρουσιάζει προς τα έξω μια εικόνα δραστήριας κοπέλας, που βγαίνει, έχει σεξουαλικές επαφές, γνωρίζει και φιλοξενεί κόσμο (τα Χριστούγεννα μου έλεγε ότι φιλοξενούσε ένα φίλο της μουσικό από το Λονδίνο, ο οποίος στην προσωπική του ιστοσελίδα ανέβασε την περιοδεία του στο UK την ίδια περίοδο, όταν δε τη ρώτησα για αυτό μου είπε ότι δεν είχε πάει εκείνος στην περιοδεία αλλά κάποιος αντικαταστάτης του !!!) κλπ. Μια φορά που πήγα στην πόλη της να τη δω, μου είπε ότι ήταν στο πατρικό της σπίτι και φρόντιζε τον πατέρα της που είχε συνεχείς αιμοπτύσεις και δεν μπορούσε να με δει. Ο πατέρας της υγιέστατος, αλλά τον παρουσιάζει ως καρκινοπαθή τελικού σταδίου και συνέχεια κατηγορεί τη μάνα της και την αδερφή της ότι δεν τον προσέχουν και έχει πέσει σε κείνη η φροντίδα του. Δυο φορές την πήγαν σε ψυχιατρική κλινική (η πιο πρόσφατη στις 3 Ιανουαρίου) και δεν δέχτηκε να μείνει, φεύγοντας την πρώτη μέρα. Η ψυχίατρός της συνέστησε νοσηλεία στους γονείς της, αλλά η ίδια αντιδρά και μου είπε επί λέξει "θα βρω την άκρη σπίτι μου", πιστεύοντας ότι το μοναδικό της πρόβλημα είναι ο αλκοολισμός (εξαιρετικά αμφίβολο αν πίνει, ποιος την προμηθεύει με ποτά αφού η ίδια δε βγαίνει ποτέ). 
> Η ερώτησή μου είναι-στο υποτιθέμενο σενάριο νοσηλείας της, πόσο περίπου διάστημα θα κρατήσει αυτή; (η ίδια μου είχε πει για τη νοσηλεία που θα έκανε στις 3 Ιανουαρίου ότι θα "έλειπε" για 25 μέρες, πιο πρόσφατα μου μίλησε για 3 ή 5 μήνες, κάτι που δεν ήθελε). Βγαίνοντας από το νοσηλευτήριο, ποια πιθανό να είναι η στάση της απέναντί μου; Θα έχει επίγνωση του μεγάλου έρωτα που μου έχει εξομολογηθεί ή θα της είμαι άγνωστος ή έστω αμυδρά γνωστός; Να σημειώσω ότι προφανώς δεν έχουμε βρεθεί ποτέ, οι μόνες μας συνομιλίες ήταν μέσω FB και τηλεφώνου (μιλάμε για 8ωρες τηλεφωνικές συνομιλίες κάποιες φορές). Ρωτάω γιατί παλεύω να διατηρήσω επαφή μαζί της (πιστέψτε με, το "παλεύω" είναι μετριοπαθής λέξη με τις απίστευτες εκρήξεις της και την απίστευτη κτητικότητά της) μέχρι να ξεκινήσει την υποτιθέμενη νοσηλεία της, με την ελπίδα να τη γνωρίσω όταν βγει πιο "ρυθμισμένη". Θα είναι σε θέση να με "θυμάται" και αν ναι, τι ακριβώς θα θυμάται απ΄όσα έλεγε ότι αισθανόταν για μένα; Σας ευχαριστώ και οτιδήποτε θέλετε να ρωτήσετε σχετικά με την ιστορία αυτή, ευχαρίστως να σας απαντήσω.


Δεν ξερω τι να σου απαντησω γιατι αυτη ειναι ιατρικη ερωτηση.Ισως αν εβρισκες τον-την ψυχιατρο που την κουραρει κ να τον-την ρωταγες; Γιατι πιθανον να σου πει κ πως πρεπει να της φερθεις για να την βοηθησεις αν βεβαια το θελεις.

----------


## elis

Πρέπει να μάθεις και να φεύγεις εγώ προτείνω να την αφήσεις ήσυχη είμαστε περίεργα πλάσματα

----------


## Constantly curious

Καλό θα είναι να επεξεργαστείς λίγο το κείμενο γιατι την σκαναρεις και ίσως κάποιος γνωστός κάποια στιγμή την κατηγορήσει. Μπορεί να σου φαίνεται απίστευτο αλλά τα ποστ μένουν και όποιος θέλει τα διαβάζει. Εάν η κοπέλα έχει τόσα θέματα που την βασανίζουν και δε μπορείς να ξέρεις ποια είναι η αλήθεια τελικά τι προσδοκίες έχεις;

----------


## elis

Αυτουνου του αρέσει εμφανισιακά κ θέλει να γίνει καλά να την έχει για δικιά του αυτό που δεν του είπανε είναι ότι η κοπέλα θέλει στήριγμα κι όχι γκόμενο μεγάλε είμαι κι εγώ σαν την κοπέλα δεν θέλει σεξ αυτό στο εγγυωμαι τσάμπα παιδευεσαι και κακώς ασχολήθηκες κ καλύτερα απομακρυνσου τον καλύτερο που μπορείς να κανεισ είναι να τις πεις να μας γράψει εδώ μπασ κ βρούμε άκρη εσύ δε μπορείς με καμία παναγια 
Φιλικά

----------


## lessing

Τι αισθανεσαι για αυτη την κοπελα; Μεγαλη ελξη η τρεφεις κ συναισθηματα αγαπης για αυτην;

----------


## avgeris

> Καλό θα είναι να επεξεργαστείς λίγο το κείμενο γιατι την σκαναρεις και ίσως κάποιος γνωστός κάποια στιγμή την κατηγορήσει. Μπορεί να σου φαίνεται απίστευτο αλλά τα ποστ μένουν και όποιος θέλει τα διαβάζει. Εάν η κοπέλα έχει τόσα θέματα που την βασανίζουν και δε μπορείς να ξέρεις ποια είναι η αλήθεια τελικά τι προσδοκίες έχεις;



Δεν καταλαβαίνω την απάντηση. Αν μπορείς, εξήγησέ μου σε παρακαλώ τι εννοείς.

----------


## avgeris

> Τι αισθανεσαι για αυτη την κοπελα; Μεγαλη ελξη η τρεφεις κ συναισθηματα αγαπης για αυτην;



Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ναι, νιώθω πως έχει δημιουργηθεί μια παράξενη σχέση με αυτήν και τα αισθήματά μου σίγουρα περικλείουν αγάπη, αλλά και μεγάλη τρυφερότητα. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν ανταποκριθεί ή όχι σε αυτά τα αισθήματα αν και όταν ποτέ καταφέρει να ρυθμίσει τη διάθεσή της και τη διαταραχή, με ενδιαφέρει πάνω απ' όλα να μπορέσω να την δω, να τη γνωρίσω από κοντά, να με δεχτεί έστω ως κάποιο οικείο πρόσωπο από το παρελθόν. Το τι θα γίνει και πως θα εξελιχτεί κάτω από πιο υγιείες πλέον βάσεις, θα φανεί στην πορεία.

----------


## avgeris

> Αυτουνου του αρέσει εμφανισιακά κ θέλει να γίνει καλά να την έχει για δικιά του αυτό που δεν του είπανε είναι ότι η κοπέλα θέλει στήριγμα κι όχι γκόμενο μεγάλε είμαι κι εγώ σαν την κοπέλα δεν θέλει σεξ αυτό στο εγγυωμαι τσάμπα παιδευεσαι και κακώς ασχολήθηκες κ καλύτερα απομακρυνσου τον καλύτερο που μπορείς να κανεισ είναι να τις πεις να μας γράψει εδώ μπασ κ βρούμε άκρη εσύ δε μπορείς με καμία παναγια 
> Φιλικά



Στην κατάσταση που είναι, ούτε που θα περνούσε από το μυαλό το σεξ. Η ίδια μου έλεγε πάντα ότι είμαι ένα από τα λίγα στηρίγματά της, από τους φύλακες-αγγέλους της όπως έλεγε. Αυτό επιχειρώ να κάνω σε αυτή τη φάση, όσο ακατόρθωτο μοιάζει.

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Πρέπει να μάθεις και να φεύγεις εγώ προτείνω να την αφήσεις ήσυχη είμαστε περίεργα πλάσματα


Έλεος έλις τι προπαγάνδα είναι αυτή!

----------


## Deleted240217a

Για να καταλάβω.......τα έχετε; Αν ναι γιατί λες ότι είναι ενεργή σεξουαλικά εννοείς με άλλους; Και αν δεν τα έχετε πως περιμένεις να σε θυμάται μετά από 5 μήνες και νοσηλεία; Μπέρδεμα..... Όσο για τις σεξουαλικές ορέξεις που είπαν πιο πάνω ότι δεν την ενδιαφέρει το σεξ, και βέβαια την ενδιαφέρει διπολική έχει όχι σχιζο, σε φάση μανίας από ότι ξέρω, υπάρχει σεξουαλική υπερδιέγερση....

----------


## lessing

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ναι, νιώθω πως έχει δημιουργηθεί μια παράξενη σχέση με αυτήν και τα αισθήματά μου σίγουρα περικλείουν αγάπη, αλλά και μεγάλη τρυφερότητα. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν ανταποκριθεί ή όχι σε αυτά τα αισθήματα αν και όταν ποτέ καταφέρει να ρυθμίσει τη διάθεσή της και τη διαταραχή, με ενδιαφέρει πάνω απ' όλα να μπορέσω να την δω, να τη γνωρίσω από κοντά, να με δεχτεί έστω ως κάποιο οικείο πρόσωπο από το παρελθόν. Το τι θα γίνει και πως θα εξελιχτεί κάτω από πιο υγιείες πλέον βάσεις, θα φανεί στην πορεία.


Ωραια τοτε εγω θα σου πω το ιδιο:Αν νοσηλευεται μιλα με την ψυχιατρο της κ ρωτα την αν μπορεις να την επισκεπτεσαι κ γενικα οταν βγει πως μπορεις να την βοηθησεις.

----------


## avgeris

> Για να καταλάβω.......τα έχετε; Αν ναι γιατί λες ότι είναι ενεργή σεξουαλικά εννοείς με άλλους; Και αν δεν τα έχετε πως περιμένεις να σε θυμάται μετά από 5 μήνες και νοσηλεία; Μπέρδεμα..... Όσο για τις σεξουαλικές ορέξεις που είπαν πιο πάνω ότι δεν την ενδιαφέρει το σεξ, και βέβαια την ενδιαφέρει διπολική έχει όχι σχιζο, σε φάση μανίας από ότι ξέρω, υπάρχει σεξουαλική υπερδιέγερση....



Δεν τα έχουμε, αφού δεν έχουμε ειδωθεί καν. Έχουμε αναπτύξει μια πολύ ιδιόρυθμη σχέση μέσω facebook και τηλεφωνημάτων. Το "να με θυμάται" σημαίνει να θυμάται κάποια έστω πράγματα από αυτή την σχέση, κάποια από αυτά που έλεγε ότι αισθανόταν. Το "ενεργή σεξουαλικά" είναι κάτι που η ίδια θέλει να μου περάσει, λέγοντάς μου ότι βγαίνει συχνά και έχει σεξουαλικές επαφές με διάφορα άτομα, κυρίως πρώην της (κάτι που φυσικά δεν ισχύει, αφού μένει κλεισμένη στο σπίτι). Όλα αυτά ανήκουν στο πλαίσιο των πλούσιων ερωτικών ψευδαισθήσεών της. Σίγουρα έχει σεξουαλικές ορέξεις, την έχω ακούσει αρκετές φορές όταν μιλούσαμε τηλεφωνικά να είναι σε κατάσταση ερωτικής υπερδιέγερσης.

----------


## Constantly curious

Διάβασα τις υπόλοιπες απαντησεις σου και από οτι κατάλαβα εχεις αισθήματα θέλεις να την συνάντησεις και να την ζήσεις και σε ενδιαφέρει. Δεν έχω ιδέα πως το έχει στο δικό της νου όλο αυτό. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει τις ίδιες προσδοκίες με εσένα γιατί όπως ανεφερες όταν δόθηκε η αφορμή να βρεθείτε σε γειωσε. Εάν υποφέρει σίγουρα δε το κάνει επίτηδες όλο αυτό αλλά μπορεί και να προκύψει αγάπη. Όλα πιθανά πλέον σε αυτό το κόσμο. Μπορεί και να πάει παρακάτω όμως γιατί το δίπολο εξιδανίκευσης και περιφρόνηση είναι χέρι χέρι σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις. Εφόσον νιώθεις καλή δύναμη και υπομονή σου εύχομαι και μακάρι να νιώσει καλύτερα η κοπελα.

----------


## avgeris

> Διάβασα τις υπόλοιπες απαντησεις σου και από οτι κατάλαβα εχεις αισθήματα θέλεις να την συνάντησεις και να την ζήσεις και σε ενδιαφέρει. Δεν έχω ιδέα πως το έχει στο δικό της νου όλο αυτό. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει τις ίδιες προσδοκίες με εσένα γιατί όπως ανεφερες όταν δόθηκε η αφορμή να βρεθείτε σε γειωσε. Εάν υποφέρει σίγουρα δε το κάνει επίτηδες όλο αυτό αλλά μπορεί και να προκύψει αγάπη. Όλα πιθανά πλέον σε αυτό το κόσμο. Μπορεί και να πάει παρακάτω όμως γιατί το δίπολο εξιδανίκευσης και περιφρόνηση είναι χέρι χέρι σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις. Εφόσον νιώθεις καλή δύναμη και υπομονή σου εύχομαι και μακάρι να νιώσει καλύτερα η κοπελα.


'Ενα μεγάλο πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή, μεγαλύτερο ίσως από τη διπολική διαταραχή που την έχει χρόνια κρίνοντας από τον προηγούμενο τρόπο ζωής της, είναι ότι έχει πάθει πανικό σε οποιαδήποτε σκέψη να βγει από το σπίτι και να συναναστραφεί με άτομα. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που έριχνε πάντα άκυρο σε κάθε πιθανότητα να βρεθούμε, ακόμα κι όταν ουσιαστικά βρέθηκα σχεδόν έξω από την πόρτα της. Η ίδια μου λέει συνέχεια πόσο πολύ θέλει να με δει και να με αγγίξει, αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο το εννοεί ή αν το λέει ξέροντας από πριν ότι αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει αυτή τη στιγμή. Το παράξενο είναι ότι τις δυο τελευταίες βδομάδες κυρίως, λέει συνέχεια "θέλω να σε δω, θέλω να βραθούμε" αλλά όταν της λέω "έλα την επόμενη βδομάδα" απαντάει "μέχρι τότε δεν ξέρω πως θα είμαι" κι όταν της πω "έλα αύριο" απαντάει "δεν μπορώ να κανονίσω ταξίδι τόσο σύντομα". Κάποια στιγμή που της είπα "έρχομαι αύριο να σε δω", μου είπε ότι κανόνισε κάποιο ταξίδι και μετά της είπα "θα έρθω εκεί να σε βρω", έπαθε ένα σοκ και μέχρι το απόγευμα άλλαξε τον προορισμό για ένα μέρος που ήξερε ότι δεν θα πήγαινα και μάλιστα με συγγενικά πρόσωπα για να με αποτρέψει. Φυσικά, δεν πέρασε το κατώφλι του σπιτιιού της. Δεν αμφιβάλλω για όσα λέει ότι νιώθει, ξέρω βέβαια ότι ουσιαστικά δεν μπορώ να βασιστώ σε αυτά.

----------


## Constantly curious

Αν δεν μπορεί να βγει ούτε στο κατώφλι της πόρτας τι να πω; μπορεί πράγματι να φοβάται παρα πολύ αλλά εσύ εκτός από επικοινωνία και υποστήριξη δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι παραπάνω. Αν αγαπάς

χαλάλι.

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Δεν τα έχουμε, αφού δεν έχουμε ειδωθεί καν. Έχουμε αναπτύξει μια πολύ ιδιόρυθμη σχέση μέσω facebook και τηλεφωνημάτων. Το "να με θυμάται" σημαίνει να θυμάται κάποια έστω πράγματα από αυτή την σχέση, κάποια από αυτά που έλεγε ότι αισθανόταν. Το "ενεργή σεξουαλικά" είναι κάτι που η ίδια θέλει να μου περάσει, λέγοντάς μου ότι βγαίνει συχνά και έχει σεξουαλικές επαφές με διάφορα άτομα, κυρίως πρώην της (κάτι που φυσικά δεν ισχύει, αφού μένει κλεισμένη στο σπίτι). Όλα αυτά ανήκουν στο πλαίσιο των πλούσιων ερωτικών ψευδαισθήσεών της. Σίγουρα έχει σεξουαλικές ορέξεις, την έχω ακούσει αρκετές φορές όταν μιλούσαμε τηλεφωνικά να είναι σε κατάσταση ερωτικής υπερδιέγερσης.


Κατάλαβα, δεν είναι σίγουρο αν θα σε θυμάται τελείως μετά. Λίγο σίγουρα θα σε θυμάται, αλλά το πως ένιωθε και όλα αυτά κανείς δεν ξέρει.......δυστυχώς. Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι τα φάρμακά της τα παίρνει; Γιατί εμένα μου μυρίζει ότι δεν τα παίρνει και σε αυτό είναι υπεύθυνη η ίδια...

----------


## lessing

Αvgeris εγω νομιζα οτι σου ειπε οτι θα λειψει λιγο καιρο (σου ειπε οτι θα παει ταξιδι ενω θα εισαχθει σε κλινικη)δεν ισχυει αυτο;

----------


## avgeris

> Κατάλαβα, δεν είναι σίγουρο αν θα σε θυμάται τελείως μετά. Λίγο σίγουρα θα σε θυμάται, αλλά το πως ένιωθε και όλα αυτά κανείς δεν ξέρει.......δυστυχώς. Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι τα φάρμακά της τα παίρνει; Γιατί εμένα μου μυρίζει ότι δεν τα παίρνει και σε αυτό είναι υπεύθυνη η ίδια...


Πιθανό μα τα παίρνει, έμαθα ότι ο πατέρας της πηγαίνει και ελέγχει τη στιγμή που είναι να τα πάρει. Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω με σιγουριά. Κάποια φορά που μιλούσαμε στο τηλέφωνο, άκουγα τον πατέρα της να ψάχνει κάτι κι εκείνη του έλεγε που να βρει κάτι χάπια, ίσως να ήταν τα δικά της. Πάντως, τις τελευταίες βδομάδες, έδειχνε πολύ έντονα σημάδια αποδιοργάνωσης και είναι σίγουρο ότι εκδήλωσε κάποια επεισόδια μανίας, που ήταν φανερά και από το τηλέφωνο (ερωτική έξαψη, υπερευερεθιστότητα, έντονη λογόρροια και φυγή ιδεών, υπερδραστηριότητα κλπ.). Έχει δημιουργήσει ένα πολύ πλούσιο δικό της κόσμο στο μυαλό, γεμάτο ίντριγκες και διαμάχες κυρίως με μέλη της οικογένειάς της αλλά και φίλους της, γεμάτο με ξενύχτια και ερωτικούς συντρόφους στο παρόν (στο παρελθόν είναι δεδομένο ότι τέτοια είχε αρκετά), γεμάτο με δουλειές που έχει αναλάβει (ο πατέρας της είπε ότι έχει να ασχοληθεί με οποιαδήποτε δουλειά πάνω από ένα 6μηνο) και συν τοις άλλοις, η ψυχίατρός της θεωρεί ότι θέλει να προκαλεί τον οίκτο και τη συμπόνοια των άλλων (κάτι που κάνει πολύ έντονα με μένα). Το να με θυμάται έστω και λίγο ως άτομο του ευρύτερου περιβάλλοντός της μου είναι αρκετό, αν και όποτε κάνει μια σωστή θεραπεία και ισορροπήσει. Τι πρόβλημα είναι ότι ενώ είναι δεδομένο ότι χρειάζεται νοσηλεία σε κλινική, η ίδια μου το ανέφερε ως πιθανότητα και μάλιστα κάποια στιγμή αναρωτήθηκε αν θα την αγαπάω το ίδιο μετά από ένα μήνα, αντιδρά έντονα στην ιδέα και λέει ότι θέλει να το αντιμετωπίσει στο σπίτι (θεωρεί ότι το πρόβλημά της είναι ο αλκοολισμός, κάποτε που της ανέφερα τον όρο διπολική διαταραχή για να την ψαρέψω, μου έιπε "ευτυχώς δεν έχω τέτοια πράγματα").

----------


## avgeris

> Αvgeris εγω νομιζα οτι σου ειπε οτι θα λειψει λιγο καιρο (σου ειπε οτι θα παει ταξιδι ενω θα εισαχθει σε κλινικη)δεν ισχυει αυτο;



Ναι, πριν μια βδομάδα το ανέφερε δυο φορές, έμαθα μάλιστα από τρίτη πηγή ότι υπάρχει πιθανότητα να εισαχθεί μέσα στο μήνα. Ανέφερε ότι πιθανό να λείψει για κάποιο καιρό για να αντιμετωπίσει τον αλκοολισμό (αυτό νομίζει ότι έχει), μίλησε για 4-5 μήνες, μετά από κάποιες ώρες με ρώτησε αν θα την αγαπάω το ίδιο μετά από ένα μήνα (όταν τη ρώτησα γιατί το ρωτάει, δεν μου απάντησε), επίσης είπε ότι δεν μπορεί να κάνει τώρα εισαγωγή επειδή είχε φύγει την τελευταία φορά από την κλινική με δική της θέληση και υπάρχει κάποια "ποινή" ενός 6μηνου μέχρι να την ξαναδεχτούν (αυτό βέβεια δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει). Είπε επίσης ότι μπορεί να πάει να απομονωθεί στο σπίτι ενός φίλου της σε κάποια άλλη πόλη, δεν ξέρω αν ήταν κι αυτό στα πλαίσια της γενικότερης αποδιοργάνωσής της και των παιχνιδιών που κάνει το μυαλό της. Είπε επίσης πως ό,τι και να γίνει, ένα καφέ θα τον πιει μαζί μου πριν κάνει οτιδήποτε (κι αυτό δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο το εννοούσε και τι είχε στο μυαλό της, στην πόλη που μένω πάντως υπάρχει ψυχιατρική κλινική και δεν είναι πολύ μακριά από την δική της).

----------


## Deleted240217a

Σιγουρα εχει διπολικη; Γιατι εχει πολυ εντονα συμπτωματα! Παντως ναι, θα σε θυμαται απο λιγο εως πολυ σιγουρα, μην αγχωνεσαι δεν εχει αμνησια.

----------


## elis

Μεγάλε το μωρό είναι πανέξυπνο κ σε εκμεταλευεται και πολύ χαίρομαι γτ έχει πρόβλημα περαστικά σου

----------


## boo

εγω παντως 2 φορες μπηκα σε κλινικες και τις 2 φορες μετα μια χαρα ειχα αισθηματα οπως και πριν μπω για καποιους ανθρωπους

----------


## avgeris

> Σιγουρα εχει διπολικη; Γιατι εχει πολυ εντονα συμπτωματα! Παντως ναι, θα σε θυμαται απο λιγο εως πολυ σιγουρα, μην αγχωνεσαι δεν εχει αμνησια.



Η διάγνωση της ψυχιάτρου ήταν διπολική διαταραχή με έντονες παραληρητικές ιδέες και ψευδιασθήσεις ερωτικού περιεχομένου, καθώς και εκούσιος εγκλεισμός στο σπίτι από έντονο σοκ που πέρασε μετά από επίθεση από άγνωστο (χωρίς να ξέρουμε αν υποήρξε πραγματικό ή φανταστικό γεγονός, η ψυχίατρος θεωρεί ότι ήταν μάλλον φανταστικό). Να σημειώσω ότι εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια, είχε παρουσιάσει ιδέες ότι την παρακολουθούν και ότι θέλουν να της επιτεθούν. Επίσης, έχει την τάση να το παίζει θύμα και να προκαλεί οίκτο και προσοχή (κατά την ψυχίατρο, αλλά το έχω προσέξει κι εγώ φυσικά). Η αλήθεια είναι ότι, ναι, έχει πολύ έντονα συμπτώματα, αλλά είναι επίσης πιθανό και το ότι η ψυχίατρος δεν άνοιξε εντελώς τα χαρτιά της. Πάντως, όλη η ζωή της κοπέλας παρέπεμπε έντονα σε διπολική διαταραχή, ξέφρενα ξενύχτια κάθε βράδυ (επιστροφή στο σπίτι στις 10-11 το επόμενο πρωί), υπερσεξουαλικότητα, κατάχρηση αλκοόλ, υπερκοινωνικότητα σε βαθμό παρεξήγησης, υπερβολικά ευφορική διάθεση, υπερδραστηριότητα και υπερδημιουργία σε επίπεδο δουλειάς, έντονες και απότομες εκρήξεις θυμού, αλλά και μεγάλες περιόδους κατάθλιψης και απομάκρυνσης από συγγενείς και φίλους, με κλείσιμο στο σπίτι. Αυτά όλα μου τα έχει πει εκείνη, όπως και άλλα που δε χρειάζεται τώρα να αναφέρω.

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Η διάγνωση της ψυχιάτρου ήταν διπολική διαταραχή με έντονες παραληρητικές ιδέες και ψευδιασθήσεις ερωτικού περιεχομένου, καθώς και εκούσιος εγκλεισμός στο σπίτι από έντονο σοκ που πέρασε μετά από επίθεση από άγνωστο (χωρίς να ξέρουμε αν υποήρξε πραγματικό ή φανταστικό γεγονός, η ψυχίατρος θεωρεί ότι ήταν μάλλον φανταστικό). Να σημειώσω ότι εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια, είχε παρουσιάσει ιδέες ότι την παρακολουθούν και ότι θέλουν να της επιτεθούν. Επίσης, έχει την τάση να το παίζει θύμα και να προκαλεί οίκτο και προσοχή (κατά την ψυχίατρο, αλλά το έχω προσέξει κι εγώ φυσικά). Η αλήθεια είναι ότι, ναι, έχει πολύ έντονα συμπτώματα, αλλά είναι επίσης πιθανό και το ότι η ψυχίατρος δεν άνοιξε εντελώς τα χαρτιά της. Πάντως, όλη η ζωή της κοπέλας παρέπεμπε έντονα σε διπολική διαταραχή, ξέφρενα ξενύχτια κάθε βράδυ (επιστροφή στο σπίτι στις 10-11 το επόμενο πρωί), υπερσεξουαλικότητα, κατάχρηση αλκοόλ, υπερκοινωνικότητα σε βαθμό παρεξήγησης, υπερβολικά ευφορική διάθεση, υπερδραστηριότητα και υπερδημιουργία σε επίπεδο δουλειάς, έντονες και απότομες εκρήξεις θυμού, αλλά και μεγάλες περιόδους κατάθλιψης και απομάκρυνσης από συγγενείς και φίλους, με κλείσιμο στο σπίτι. Αυτά όλα μου τα έχει πει εκείνη, όπως και άλλα που δε χρειάζεται τώρα να αναφέρω.


Σορυ αλλα εφυγα απο το φορουμ. Θα διαγραφει και ο λογαριασμος μου.

----------


## avgeris

> Μεγάλε το μωρό είναι πανέξυπνο κ σε εκμεταλευεται και πολύ χαίρομαι γτ έχει πρόβλημα περαστικά σου



Ναι, όντως είναι πανέξυπνη και αρκετά χειριστική. Δεν έχεις άδικο.

----------


## avgeris

> Σορυ αλλα εφυγα απο το φορουμ. Θα διαγραφει και ο λογαριασμος μου.


??????????

----------


## Deleted240217a

> ??????????


Μου επιτεθηκαν 3 μην τους χαρακτηρισω και με αναγκασαν να φυγω για να βρω την ηρεμια μου. Σορυ.

----------


## avgeris

> Μου επιτεθηκαν 3 μην τους χαρακτηρισω και με αναγκασαν να φυγω για να βρω την ηρεμια μου. Σορυ.


Λυπάμαι πραγματικά γι αυτό. Αξίζει όμως τον κόπο να διαγραφείς για χάρη τους;

----------


## lessing

> Μου επιτεθηκαν 3 μην τους χαρακτηρισω και με αναγκασαν να φυγω για να βρω την ηρεμια μου. Σορυ.


Τι εγινε βρε παιδι;Εσυ που εδινες αγκαλιτσα;Ποιοι 3; Και στην τελικη γιατι τους δινεις σημασια;Μεινε!

----------


## kutchunie

Γεια σοΥ! Η κοπέλα ξέρει πως γνωρίζεις για τα προβλήματά της; Ή έμαθες και απλώς ακούς και συναινείς στα ψεμματα που σου λεει μονο και μόνο για να μιλάτε; Εγώ νομίζω πρέπει να ανοίξεις τα χαρτιά σου. Αν πιστεύει πως σου πουλάει παραμύθι από την μία΄λαμβάνει μια ηδονή γιατί πουλάει τον εαυτό της όπως θα ήθελε να είναι, υποδύεται την ιδανική εικόνα του εαυτου της, γιατί μονο ετσι μπορεί να εκτιμά τον εαυτό της και μπορεί να ερωτευτεί αλλά παράλληλα νοιώθει τύψεις που σε εξαπατά. 
Εγώ λέω να της μιλήσεις ανοιχτά. Να πεις πως γνωρίζεις τα πάντα και πως δεν θελεις να χαθει. Θα την ξαφνιάσεις ίσως, και ισως χαθει κιολας και μερικές ημέρες. Απλώς πες της πως γνωρίζεις, πως με το να σε κρατα μακρια, σας στερεί και τους δυο από ομορφες στιγμές και πως δεν θα πληγωθείς αντικρίζοντας μια άλλη πραγματικότητα που σου έκρυψε, αντιθέτως, γνωρίζεις και την αποδέχεσαι. 
Η κοπέλα φαντασιώνεται τη σχέση μαζί σου, την ζει και αν την επαναφέρεις στην πραγματικότητα, να δεις πως δε θα σε ξεχάσει. Μου χει συμβεί να απομακρύνω κάποιον και να κάνει εξήγηση όπως αυτή που σου περιγράφω.

----------


## kutchunie

> Ναι, πριν μια βδομάδα το ανέφερε δυο φορές, έμαθα μάλιστα από τρίτη πηγή ότι υπάρχει πιθανότητα να εισαχθεί μέσα στο μήνα. Ανέφερε ότι πιθανό να λείψει για κάποιο καιρό για να αντιμετωπίσει τον αλκοολισμό (αυτό νομίζει ότι έχει), μίλησε για 4-5 μήνες, μετά από κάποιες ώρες με ρώτησε αν θα την αγαπάω το ίδιο μετά από ένα μήνα (όταν τη ρώτησα γιατί το ρωτάει, δεν μου απάντησε), επίσης είπε ότι δεν μπορεί να κάνει τώρα εισαγωγή επειδή είχε φύγει την τελευταία φορά από την κλινική με δική της θέληση και υπάρχει κάποια "ποινή" ενός 6μηνου μέχρι να την ξαναδεχτούν (αυτό βέβεια δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει). Είπε επίσης ότι μπορεί να πάει να απομονωθεί στο σπίτι ενός φίλου της σε κάποια άλλη πόλη, δεν ξέρω αν ήταν κι αυτό στα πλαίσια της γενικότερης αποδιοργάνωσής της και των παιχνιδιών που κάνει το μυαλό της.* Είπε επίσης πως ό,τι και να γίνει, ένα καφέ θα τον πιει μαζί μου πριν κάνει οτιδήποτε (κι αυτό δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο το εννοούσε και τι είχε στο μυαλό της,* στην πόλη που μένω πάντως υπάρχει ψυχιατρική κλινική και δεν είναι πολύ μακριά από την δική της).


Πιστεύω πως μόνο από ενοχές και από φόβο δε σε συναντά. Όταν είμαστε σε κρίση ή η ασθένεια μας είναι σε έξαρση δεν μας αγαπάμε καθόλου και όποιον αγαπάμε φροντίζουμε να τον κρατάμε σε απόσταση γιατί πιστεύουμε πως αν αντικρύσει την "σκατιλα" που αντιπροσωπεύουμε, θα εξαφανιστεί για πάντα. 
Εχει σιγουρα κάποιο πρόβλημα η κοπέλα ετσι όπως τα περιγράφεις, αλλά και πάλι, δεν πάει να είναι ψυχη πονεμένη. Δειξε της πως την δέχεσαι. Προσοχή όμως, πες πως αποδέχεσαι την κατάσταση, αλλά τονιζε πως θα την βοηθήσεις οσο μπορείς να την ξεπεράσει. Αν δεν πεις αυτό θα σε κάνει του χεριου της και δεν πρόκειται να ψαχτεί παρα πάνω να γινει καλά. 
Πιστεύω πως θα πάνε καλά τα πράγματα.  :Smile:

----------


## avgeris

> Πιστεύω πως μόνο από ενοχές και από φόβο δε σε συναντά. Όταν είμαστε σε κρίση ή η ασθένεια μας είναι σε έξαρση δεν μας αγαπάμε καθόλου και όποιον αγαπάμε φροντίζουμε να τον κρατάμε σε απόσταση γιατί πιστεύουμε πως αν αντικρύσει την "σκατιλα" που αντιπροσωπεύουμε, θα εξαφανιστεί για πάντα. 
> Εχει σιγουρα κάποιο πρόβλημα η κοπέλα ετσι όπως τα περιγράφεις, αλλά και πάλι, δεν πάει να είναι ψυχη πονεμένη. Δειξε της πως την δέχεσαι. Προσοχή όμως, πες πως αποδέχεσαι την κατάσταση, αλλά τονιζε πως θα την βοηθήσεις οσο μπορείς να την ξεπεράσει. Αν δεν πεις αυτό θα σε κάνει του χεριου της και δεν πρόκειται να ψαχτεί παρα πάνω να γινει καλά. 
> Πιστεύω πως θα πάνε καλά τα πράγματα.



Η ιστορία έχει πολλά άλλα που δεν έχω αναφέρει και για λόγους συντομίας αλλά και για να μην μπερδέψω τα πράγματα. Είπα πιο πριν ότι το βασικό της πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή είναι ότι μένει κλιεσμένη στο σπίτι επειδή φοβάται τον κόσμο, κάτι που προκλήθηκε από μια (μάλλον φανταστική) επίθεση που δέχτηκε. Άρα, αυτό εξηγεί κατά πάσα πιθανότητα την άρνησή της να με δει. Στην πρώτη εερώτηση που έκανες, να απαντήσω ότι δεν ξέρει τίποτα απ' όσα ξέρω, αλλά κατά καιρούς παραδέχεται ότι μου έχει πει κάποια ψέματα (όχι όμως κάτι σχετικό με τη διαταραχή). Αμφιβάλλω αν η ίδια έχει επίγνωση της κατάστασης, το ξαναείπα πιο πάνω ότι θεωρεί ως μοναδικό της πρόβλημα τον αλκοολισμό. Δεν ξέρω επομένως κατά πόσο θα την βοηθούσε να της ανοίξω τα χαρτιά μου, λέγοντάς της πράγματα τα οποία δεν έπρεπε να ξέρω υπό φυσιολογικές συνθήκες και που ίσως η ίδια δεν ξέρει (κάτι που πέρα από το όποιο σοκ, θα μπορούσε να την αποδιοργανώσει πιο πολύ). Το μόνο που κάνω είναι να της λέω ότι πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να αντιμετωπίσει τον "αλκοολισμό", ουσιαστικά παρακινώντας την να ξεκινήσει τη θεραπεία που της έχουν υποδείξει. Χτες μου είπε ότοι σύντομα θα "χαθεί" για περίπου δύο μήνες να ξαναβρεί τον εαυτό της και κάθε επικοινωνία μαζί της θα είναι αδύνατη. Προαφανώς κατάλαβα για ποιο πράγμα μιλούσε, όσο κι αν για εκείνη αυτό θα ήταν περισσότερο μια απομόνωση να "ξαναβρεί τον εαυτό της" και να "κόψει το ποτό". Όταν προσπάθησα να πάρω κάποιες περισσότερες πληροφορίες, το γύρισε στη σιωπή και άλλαξε θέμα, λέγοντας μάλιστα "εσύ να κάνεις τη ζωή σου, όταν επιστρέψω θα δω πως θα νιώθω και θα επικοινωνήσω μαζί σου".

----------


## avgeris

> Γεια σοΥ! Η κοπέλα ξέρει πως γνωρίζεις για τα προβλήματά της; Ή έμαθες και απλώς ακούς και συναινείς στα ψεμματα που σου λεει μονο και μόνο για να μιλάτε; Εγώ νομίζω πρέπει να ανοίξεις τα χαρτιά σου. Αν πιστεύει πως σου πουλάει παραμύθι από την μία΄λαμβάνει μια ηδονή γιατί πουλάει τον εαυτό της όπως θα ήθελε να είναι, υποδύεται την ιδανική εικόνα του εαυτου της, γιατί μονο ετσι μπορεί να εκτιμά τον εαυτό της και μπορεί να ερωτευτεί αλλά παράλληλα νοιώθει τύψεις που σε εξαπατά. 
> Εγώ λέω να της μιλήσεις ανοιχτά. Να πεις πως γνωρίζεις τα πάντα και πως δεν θελεις να χαθει. Θα την ξαφνιάσεις ίσως, και ισως χαθει κιολας και μερικές ημέρες. Απλώς πες της πως γνωρίζεις, πως με το να σε κρατα μακρια, σας στερεί και τους δυο από ομορφες στιγμές και πως δεν θα πληγωθείς αντικρίζοντας μια άλλη πραγματικότητα που σου έκρυψε, αντιθέτως, γνωρίζεις και την αποδέχεσαι. 
> Η κοπέλα φαντασιώνεται τη σχέση μαζί σου, την ζει και αν την επαναφέρεις στην πραγματικότητα, να δεις πως δε θα σε ξεχάσει. Μου χει συμβεί να απομακρύνω κάποιον και να κάνει εξήγηση όπως αυτή που σου περιγράφω.



Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο έχει επίγνωση του ότι λέει ψέματα. Θεωρώ ότι είναι τόσο αποδιοργανωμένη που βιώνει τις ιστορίες που μου λέει ως πραγματικές ή έστω ως πολύ πιθανές. Μοιάζει να ζει σε ένα παράλληλο, εντελώς δικό της σύμπαν που οι αλήθειες της δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με την αντικειμενική πραγματικότητα, χωρίς όμως η ίδια να έχει επίγνωση. Επίσης, τον εαυτό της έχει την τάση να μου τον παρουσιάζει με τα μελανότερα χρώματα και σίγουρα όχι στην ιδανικότερη μορφή.

----------


## lessing

Αvgeris απο που εχεις μαθει αυτες τις πληροφοριες για την κοπελλα;(Αυτα που δεν ξερει οτι γνωριζεις)
Εγω παντως πιστευω οτι ειναι καλυτερα να μιλησεις με την ψυχιατρο που την παρακολουθει γιατι εμεις εχουμε ολη την καλη θεληση αλλα δεν ξερω αν σου δινουμε σωστες συμβουλες για το πως να της φερθεις.Θεωρω πως η ψυχιατρος που ξερει την παθηση κ το ιστορικο της, θα σου πει πως να κινηθεις,τι να αποφυγεις για να μην την τρομαξεις,αν μπορεις να την επισκεφτεις εφοσον εισαχθει,κ.λ.π.
Επισης ξερεις πως η φωτογραφια της ειναι αληθινη;Ειναι σιγουρα δικη της;

----------


## avgeris

> Αvgeris απο που εχεις μαθει αυτες τις πληροφοριες για την κοπελλα;(Αυτα που δεν ξερει οτι γνωριζεις)
> Εγω παντως πιστευω οτι ειναι καλυτερα να μιλησεις με την ψυχιατρο που την παρακολουθει γιατι εμεις εχουμε ολη την καλη θεληση αλλα δεν ξερω αν σου δινουμε σωστες συμβουλες για το πως να της φερθεις.Θεωρω πως η ψυχιατρος που ξερει την παθηση κ το ιστορικο της, θα σου πει πως να κινηθεις,τι να αποφυγεις για να μην την τρομαξεις,αν μπορεις να την επισκεφτεις εφοσον εισαχθει,κ.λ.π.
> Επισης ξερεις πως η φωτογραφια της ειναι αληθινη;Ειναι σιγουρα δικη της;




Ξεκιάω από το τελευταίο...ναι, σίγουρα είναι αυτή η κοπέλα. 100%. Οι πληροφορίες ήταν ένα αποτέλεσμα τύχης, συμπτώσεων, δικής μου επιμονής (όταν άρχισα να υποψιάζομαι ότι παίζει κάποια διαταραχή) και διασυνδέσεων που προέκυψαν στην πορεία. Ο γνωστός του γνωστού κλπ. Από τις διασυνδέσεις αυτές έμαθα τις πληροφορίες (γνωστοί γνωστών που ήξεραν την ίδια, τον πατέρα, την οικογένεια, πρώην δεσμούς) και έτσι έμαθα και τη διάγνωση (όχι όμως κατευθείαν από την ψυχίατρο, με την οποία δεν μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω, αφού δεν έχει άμεση επαφή με μένα). Έχω μιλήσει με την ψυχολόγο μου, έχω καταφύγει και στη συμβουλή ψυχιάτρου για το θέμα, με έχουν κατευθύνει σε κάποιες κινήσεις. Η ερώτησή μου στο φόρουμ είχε να κάνει περισσότερο με την ανάγκη μου να συλλέξω απόψεις και από ανθρώπους που πιθανό να έχουν βιώσει ανάλογες καταστάσεις και έχουν αντίστοιχες εμπειρίες (προσωπικές ή μέσω τρίτων), επιδιώκοντας μια μεγαλύτερη αμεσότητα και αποφεύγοντας την εξ αποστάσεως προσέγγιση των επιστημόνων.

----------


## elis

Μεγάλε πολύ ανακατευεσαι εκεί που δε σε σπέρνουν

----------


## drstelth

> Καλημέρα σε όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ. Θα ήθελα να αφηγηθώ όσο πιο σύντομα μπορώ την εμπειρία μου με μια κοπέλα που πάσχει από διπολική διαταραχή και να κάνω μια σχετική ερώτηση. Γνωριστήκαμε μέσω του Facebook, εκείνη μου έκανε αίτημα φιλίας πριν από περίπου 20 μήνες. Πολύ όμορφη και εντυπωσιακή κοπέλα, όπως έδειχναν οι φωτογραφίες της, με έντονη κοινωνική ζωή και πολύ αντρικό περίγυρο δίπλα της. Έμενε σε άλλη πόλη, οπότε δεν έκανα κάποια προσπάθεια προσέγγισης, έχοντας στο μυαλό μου κιόλας ότι μια τέτοια όμορφη κοπέλα δεν θα είχε ανάγκη τέτοιου είδους επαφών και σχέσεων. Κάποια στιγμή, ενάμιση χρόνο μετά (Σεπτέμβρης του 2016), αποφάσισα να της πιάσω κουβέντα με μια χαζή αιτιολογία και είδα ότι αμέσως έδειξε μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον για μένα. Σιγά-σιγά, το "παιχνίδι" άρχισε να γίνεται αρκετά έντονο, με σεξουαλικά υπονοούμενα και της είπα ότι θα πήγαινα στην πόλη της σε δυο βδομάδες να τη συναντήσω. Εκείνη όλο χαρά μου είπε πόσα πράγματα έχει να κάνει μαζί μου. Ώσπου την παραμονή του ταξιδιού μου, με ένα SMS μου λέει να μην πάω γιατί γίνονται περίπλοκα πράγματα εκεί. Να μην τα πολυλογώ, όσο κι αν με πείραξε, συνέχισα να έχω επαφές μαζί της, αφού πρώτα μου έδωσε κάποιες όχι και τόσο ικανοποιητικές εξηγήσεις, αλλά κάθε φορά που ήταν να βρεθούμε, είτε να πάω εγώ είτε να έρθει εκείνη, όλο κάτι της συνέβαινε την τελευταία στιγμή. Από τύχη, βρήκα διασυνδέσεις στην πόλη της και έμαθα μια τραγική αλήθεια. Η κοπέλα πάσχει από διαγνωσμένη διπολική διαταραχή με έντονα παραληρητικές ιδέες και έντονες σεξουαλικές ψευδαισθήσεις. Συν τοις άλλοις, μένει εντελώς κλεισμένη σπίτι της εδώ και περίπου ένα 6μηνο-8μηνο, έχοντας πάθει αγοραφοβία λόγω μιας υποτιθέμενης επίθεσης που δέχτηκε στις τουαλέτες (δεν έχει διασταυρωθεί η αλήθεια του γεγονότος). Παίρνει αλοπεριδόλη και Depakine, δεν ξέρω για πόσο διάστημα. Οι δικοί της της πάνε φαγητό καθώς η ίδια δεν ασχολείται με τίποτα (και η αλήθεια είναι ότι όποτε και να μπει κανείς στο Facebook, είναι σχεδόν πάντα ενεργός). Η ίδια μου λέιε ότι δεν κοιμάται καθόλου το βράδυ, ότι ασχολείται με δουλειές στο σπίτι η ώρα 3-4 τα ξημερώματα. δηλώνει τρελά ερωτευμένη μαζί μου σε βαθμό λατρείας και εκδηλώνει απίστευτες σκηνές ζηλοτυπίας με το παραμικρό (ακόμα κι αν κάποια κοπέλα μου κάνει κάποιο Like στο Facebook), πολλές από τις οποίες δεν τις θυμάται την επόμενη μέρα κι αν τις θυμάται ζητάει χίλια συγγνώμη. Είναι άτομο με έντονη λογόρροια (αδύνατο να τη διακόψεις) και τρομερή φυγή ιδεών (π.χ. μου εξομολογείται τον έρωτά της και το επόμενο δευτερόλεπτο μπορεί να αρχίσει να μου μιλάει για το πως μαγειρεύει κάποια φίλη της). Επίσης, παρουσιάζει προς τα έξω μια εικόνα δραστήριας κοπέλας, που βγαίνει, έχει σεξουαλικές επαφές, γνωρίζει και φιλοξενεί κόσμο (τα Χριστούγεννα μου έλεγε ότι φιλοξενούσε ένα φίλο της μουσικό από το Λονδίνο, ο οποίος στην προσωπική του ιστοσελίδα ανέβασε την περιοδεία του στο UK την ίδια περίοδο, όταν δε τη ρώτησα για αυτό μου είπε ότι δεν είχε πάει εκείνος στην περιοδεία αλλά κάποιος αντικαταστάτης του !!!) κλπ. Μια φορά που πήγα στην πόλη της να τη δω, μου είπε ότι ήταν στο πατρικό της σπίτι και φρόντιζε τον πατέρα της που είχε συνεχείς αιμοπτύσεις και δεν μπορούσε να με δει. Ο πατέρας της υγιέστατος, αλλά τον παρουσιάζει ως καρκινοπαθή τελικού σταδίου και συνέχεια κατηγορεί τη μάνα της και την αδερφή της ότι δεν τον προσέχουν και έχει πέσει σε κείνη η φροντίδα του. Δυο φορές την πήγαν σε ψυχιατρική κλινική (η πιο πρόσφατη στις 3 Ιανουαρίου) και δεν δέχτηκε να μείνει, φεύγοντας την πρώτη μέρα. Η ψυχίατρός της συνέστησε νοσηλεία στους γονείς της, αλλά η ίδια αντιδρά και μου είπε επί λέξει "θα βρω την άκρη σπίτι μου", πιστεύοντας ότι το μοναδικό της πρόβλημα είναι ο αλκοολισμός (εξαιρετικά αμφίβολο αν πίνει, ποιος την προμηθεύει με ποτά αφού η ίδια δε βγαίνει ποτέ). 
> Η ερώτησή μου είναι-στο υποτιθέμενο σενάριο νοσηλείας της, πόσο περίπου διάστημα θα κρατήσει αυτή; (η ίδια μου είχε πει για τη νοσηλεία που θα έκανε στις 3 Ιανουαρίου ότι θα "έλειπε" για 25 μέρες, πιο πρόσφατα μου μίλησε για 3 ή 5 μήνες, κάτι που δεν ήθελε). Βγαίνοντας από το νοσηλευτήριο, ποια πιθανό να είναι η στάση της απέναντί μου; Θα έχει επίγνωση του μεγάλου έρωτα που μου έχει εξομολογηθεί ή θα της είμαι άγνωστος ή έστω αμυδρά γνωστός; Να σημειώσω ότι προφανώς δεν έχουμε βρεθεί ποτέ, οι μόνες μας συνομιλίες ήταν μέσω FB και τηλεφώνου (μιλάμε για 8ωρες τηλεφωνικές συνομιλίες κάποιες φορές). Ρωτάω γιατί παλεύω να διατηρήσω επαφή μαζί της (πιστέψτε με, το "παλεύω" είναι μετριοπαθής λέξη με τις απίστευτες εκρήξεις της και την απίστευτη κτητικότητά της) μέχρι να ξεκινήσει την υποτιθέμενη νοσηλεία της, με την ελπίδα να τη γνωρίσω όταν βγει πιο "ρυθμισμένη". Θα είναι σε θέση να με "θυμάται" και αν ναι, τι ακριβώς θα θυμάται απ΄όσα έλεγε ότι αισθανόταν για μένα; Σας ευχαριστώ και οτιδήποτε θέλετε να ρωτήσετε σχετικά με την ιστορία αυτή, ευχαρίστως να σας απαντήσω.


Πώς μπορώ να στείλω προσωπικό μήνυμα στον avgeri θέλω να ρωτήσω πως την λένε την κοπέλα γιατί έχω μια σχεδόν ίδια εμπειρία

----------


## Constantly curious

Πρέπει να συμπληρώσεις 50 μηνύματα στο φόρουμ για να στείλεις προσωπικό μήνυμα.

----------


## drstelth

> Πρέπει να συμπληρώσεις 50 μηνύματα στο φόρουμ για να στείλεις προσωπικό μήνυμα.


Οχ σορι δεν το ήξερα ευχαριστώ που με ενημέρωσες 

Απλά αν μπορεί ο avgeris να του δώσω το email μου να μου απαντήσει γιατί είναι πολύ σοβαρό για εμένα

----------


## Constantly curious

Ελπίζω το μέλος μπει στο φόρουμ και να σε ενημερώσει.

----------


## avgeris

> Οχ σορι δεν το ήξερα ευχαριστώ που με ενημέρωσες 
> 
> Απλά αν μπορεί ο avgeris να του δώσω το email μου να μου απαντήσει γιατί είναι πολύ σοβαρό για εμένα



Ευχαρίστως να επικοινωνήσουμε μέσω email, δεν έχω πρόβλημα. Δεν θα μπορεέσω όμως να δώσω στοιχεία της κοπέλας άμεσα αν πρώτα δεν μου αναφέρεις εσύ κάποια στοιχεία για τη δική σου περίπτωση (π.χ. πόλη όπου μένει η κοπέλα, η ηλικία της, τι σπούδασε κλπ. για να δούμε αν υπάρχει συσχέτιση). Θα χαρώ να επικοινωνήσουμε.

----------


## elis

Μην του πεις αλήθεια αν έχεις λίγο μυαλό

----------


## drstelth

[email protected] θα σου πω εγώ το όνομα και το πολη και εσύ αν θέλεις μου απαντάς βασικά και μόνο την πόλη μου να σου πω νομίζω ότι θα είναι αρκετο

----------


## avgeris

> [email protected] θα σου πω εγώ το όνομα και το πολη και εσύ αν θέλεις μου απαντάς βασικά και μόνο την πόλη μου να σου πω νομίζω ότι θα είναι αρκετο


Ήδη σου έχω στείλει email.

----------


## drstelth

> Ήδη σου έχω στείλει email.


Σου έστειλα δεν το πήρες?

----------


## avgeris

Για να απαντήσω σε όσους πιθανό σκέφτηκαν (και κάποιοι το εξέφρασαν κιόλας) "τι θέλω και ανακατεύομαι και ασχολούμαι με μια υπόθεση που δείχνει αρκετά σοβαρή και δύσκολη"......δεν είναι μόνο τα όποια προσωπικά αισθήματα. Το τελευταίο δίμηνο, αποτελώ για εκείνη ένα στήριγμα. Έναν άνθρωπο στον οποίο μπορεί να καταφύγει και να μιλήσει για πράγματα που την απασχολούν (τα περισσότερα βέβαια ανήκουν στη σφαίρα των ψευδαισθήσεών της). Κατά καιρούς έλεγε ότι θέλει να απεμπλακεί από μένα, να με δει απλώς ως ένα καλό φίλο της και τίποτα περισσότερο, όμως την επόμενη στιγμή το άλλαζε. Κάποια φορά μάλιστα, με έσβησε από φίλο στο facebook και μισή ώρα αργότερα μου έστειλε SMS να μιλήσουμε και μου είπε ότι έκανε λάθος και θέλει να μου ξανακάνει αίτημα φιλίας. Κάτι που έγινε και φυσικά το αποδέχτηκα.Όσο δύσκολο είναι σε "φυσιολογικές" συνθήκες να αφήσεις μια γυναίκα με την οποία έχεις δεθεί, ακόμα πιο δύσκολο είναι όταν ξέρεις ότι η γυναίκα αυτή δεν είναι καλά και χρειάζεται στήριξη ψυχολογική από κάποιον που η ίδια θεωρεί σημαντικό στη ζωή της. Και προφανώς, στην άσχημη και σοβαρή κατάσταση που βρίσκεται τώρα, καμία σκέψη για σεξουαλική σχέση μαζί της δεν υπάρχει. Υπάρχει μόνο η ελπίδα ότι θα δεχτεί να ξεκινήσει θεραπεία σε κάποια κλινική (κάτι το οποίο δεν θέλει ούτε να συζητήσει) και θα επιστρέψει "ρυθμισμένη" ώστε να μπορέσουμε επιτέλους να βρεθούμε από κοντά-το τι θα ακολουθήσει, δεν με απασχολεί άμεσα, προέχει για μένα να "ρυθμιστεί".

----------


## lessing

Καλη συνεχεια ευχομαι.Αν εχεις νεωτερα γραψε μας!

----------


## avgeris

> Καλη συνεχεια ευχομαι.Αν εχεις νεωτερα γραψε μας!



Τα νεότερα είναι ότι η ίδια αρνείται καν να συζητήσει για νοσηλεία, έστω και βραχεία, δεν τηρεί επακριβώς τη θεραπευτική αγωγή, δεν έχει καμία επίγνωση της κατάστασής της και σε ότι έχει να κάνει με τα δικά μας, έχουμε τουλάχιστον ένα άγριο επεισόδιο ζηλοτυπίας και επιθετικότητας από μέρους της ανά βδομάδα. Αρχίζει μάλιστα και ρίχνει το φταίξιμο για το ότι δεν έχουμε βρεθεί σε μένα (!!!). Πλέον, δε δίνω σημασία, το έχω σχεδόν πάρει απόφαση ότι δύσκολα ένα τέτοιο περιστατικό μπορεί έστω να πετύχει ένα καλό θεραπευτικό αποτέλεσμα (συνδυασμός μη συμμόρφωσης σε αγωγή και άρνηση αποδοχής νόσου και νοσηλείας), οπότε απλώς προσπαθώ να την ηρεμώ και να την παροτρύνω να κάνει κάτι για το πρόβλημά της (τον.....αλκοολισμό), ελπίζοντας ότι θα δεχτεί τουλάχιστον να νοσηλευτεί για λίγο διάστημα. Με το τηλέφωνο βέβαια, δεν μπορείς να πετύχεις και πολλά.

----------


## lessing

> Τα νεότερα είναι ότι η ίδια αρνείται καν να συζητήσει για νοσηλεία, έστω και βραχεία, δεν τηρεί επακριβώς τη θεραπευτική αγωγή, δεν έχει καμία επίγνωση της κατάστασής της και σε ότι έχει να κάνει με τα δικά μας, έχουμε τουλάχιστον ένα άγριο επεισόδιο ζηλοτυπίας και επιθετικότητας από μέρους της ανά βδομάδα. Αρχίζει μάλιστα και ρίχνει το φταίξιμο για το ότι δεν έχουμε βρεθεί σε μένα (!!!). Πλέον, δε δίνω σημασία, το έχω σχεδόν πάρει απόφαση ότι δύσκολα ένα τέτοιο περιστατικό μπορεί έστω να πετύχει ένα καλό θεραπευτικό αποτέλεσμα (συνδυασμός μη συμμόρφωσης σε αγωγή και άρνηση αποδοχής νόσου και νοσηλείας), οπότε απλώς προσπαθώ να την ηρεμώ και να την παροτρύνω να κάνει κάτι για το πρόβλημά της (τον.....αλκοολισμό), ελπίζοντας ότι θα δεχτεί τουλάχιστον να νοσηλευτεί για λίγο διάστημα. Με το τηλέφωνο βέβαια, δεν μπορείς να πετύχεις και πολλά.


Αν η ιδια αρνειται να θεραπευτει δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να θεραπευτει.Πιστευεις οτι θα της εκανες καλο αν αντι να της ''χαιδευεις'' τα αυτια να της εβαζες καποια ορια οτι π.χ.αν δεν εισαχθει για να θεραπευτει απο τον εστω! υποτιθεμενο αλκοολισμο της,θα απομακρυνθεις κ θα κοψεις καθε επαφη μαζι της θα φοβοταν μη σε χασει κ θα το εκανε;Δεδομενου οτι πρεπει να εισαι σημαντικος για αυτην.

----------


## avgeris

> Αν η ιδια αρνειται να θεραπευτει δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να θεραπευτει.Πιστευεις οτι θα της εκανες καλο αν αντι να της ''χαιδευεις'' τα αυτια να της εβαζες καποια ορια οτι π.χ.αν δεν εισαχθει για να θεραπευτει απο τον εστω! υποτιθεμενο αλκοολισμο της,θα απομακρυνθεις κ θα κοψεις καθε επαφη μαζι της θα φοβοταν μη σε χασει κ θα το εκανε;Δεδομενου οτι πρεπει να εισαι σημαντικος για αυτην.


Της έχω ήδη πει πολλές φορές ότι θέλω να ξεμπερδεύει με τον "αλκοολισμό" της και να κάνει αυτό που της προτείνουν. Κάθε φορά που επαναφέρω το θέμα, μου λέει "αυτή είμαι, αν δε σ' αρέσω άσε με κι εσύ όπως έκαναν και οι άλλοι" και ότι τη λύση θα τη βρει μόνη της, χωρίς τη βοήθεια κανενός. Και αλλάζει θέμα. Επιμένει δε ότι ο αλκοολισμός ξεκίνησε μαζί με τον δήθεν καρκίνο του πατέρα της (εξακριβωμένο ότι ο άνθρωπος είναι υγιέστατος) και από το ότι φροντίζει μόνη της την κόρη της χωρισμένης αδελφής της (επίσης εξακριβωμένο ότι δεν ισχύει). Όπως είπα και πριν, με το τηλέφωνο δεν μπορύν να γίνουν πολλά, ειδκά όταν κάθε φορά που μου ανοίγεται για ένα θέμα, αμέσως κλείνεται τις επόμενες μέρες και αρνείται να το συζητήσει. Επίσης, πέρα από τις όποιες παραληρητικές ιδέες και ψευδαισθήσεις της, λέει και πολλά ψέματα εν γνώσει της για να προκαλέσει να την λυπηθούν. Εκεί βρίσκεται και ένα μεγάλο μέρος του προβλήματος. Εννοέιται ότι επαναφέρω συχνά το πρόβλημα (η ίδια μου έχει ζητήσει να της το θυμίζω), πολλές φορές όμως αποφεύγει να συζητήσει.

----------


## Remedy

> Της έχω ήδη πει πολλές φορές ότι θέλω να ξεμπερδεύει με τον "αλκοολισμό" της και να κάνει αυτό που της προτείνουν. Κάθε φορά που επαναφέρω το θέμα, μου λέει "αυτή είμαι, αν δε σ' αρέσω άσε με κι εσύ όπως έκαναν και οι άλλοι" και ότι τη λύση θα τη βρει μόνη της, χωρίς τη βοήθεια κανενός. Και αλλάζει θέμα. Επιμένει δε ότι ο αλκοολισμός ξεκίνησε μαζί με τον δήθεν καρκίνο του πατέρα της (εξακριβωμένο ότι ο άνθρωπος είναι υγιέστατος) και από το ότι φροντίζει μόνη της την κόρη της χωρισμένης αδελφής της (επίσης εξακριβωμένο ότι δεν ισχύει). Όπως είπα και πριν, με το τηλέφωνο δεν μπορύν να γίνουν πολλά, ειδκά όταν κάθε φορά που μου ανοίγεται για ένα θέμα, αμέσως κλείνεται τις επόμενες μέρες και αρνείται να το συζητήσει. Επίσης, πέρα από τις όποιες παραληρητικές ιδέες και ψευδαισθήσεις της, λέει και πολλά ψέματα εν γνώσει της για να προκαλέσει να την λυπηθούν. Εκεί βρίσκεται και ένα μεγάλο μέρος του προβλήματος. Εννοέιται ότι επαναφέρω συχνά το πρόβλημα (η ίδια μου έχει ζητήσει να της το θυμίζω), πολλές φορές όμως αποφεύγει να συζητήσει.


για μενα, υπαρχουν δυο θεματα σε αυτο που συζητας.
το ενα ειναι η υγεια της κοπελας και το αλλο η δικη σου "σχεση" μαζι της.

ξεκαθαρισε πρωτα ως τι ασχολεισαι. για σενα. για να καταλαβεις τι κανεις εκει.

θεραπευτης σαφως δεν εισαι, οποτε το να προσπαθεις να εκμαιευσεις αληθειες για ολες αυτες τις ιστοριες που κινουνται μεταξυ παραληρηματος και μυθομανιας (δεν ξερουμε τι απο τα δυο περισσοτερο), ειναι μαλλον ατοπο.

συγγενης επισης δεν εισαι κι απ οτι φαινεται, παρα την αρνηση της, εχει συγγενεις η κοπελα που ασχολουνται κι ας μην καταφερνουν και πολλα.

να σου πω την αληθεια, πριν προχωρησω στην αναγνωση ολων των μηνυματων σου, τα ειχα ψιλοπαρει γιατι σκεφτομουν οτι με "δολιους" για να μην πω και με παρανομους τροπους, απεκτησες για μια αγνωστη σου πολυ προσωπικες πληροφοριες που δεν στις εμπιστευθηκε και προσπαθεις να τις χρησιοποιησεις για να την χειριστεις και για να στο πω ωμα, αλλα οπως το σκεφτηκα, για να καταφερεις να την πηδηξεις.
σορι, αλλα ετσι ειναι. και εισαι ΕΣΥ ο υγιης απο τους δυο...

στην πορεια, μαλακωσα γιατι ειδα οτι μετα απο οσα εχουν γινει, βαζεις τον εαυτο σου μαλλον στην θεση ενος φιλου που ψαχνει εναν τροπο να στηριξει η να την βοηθησει.
για εμενα ειναι και ο μονος ρολος που σου ειναι ηθικα αλλα και πρακτικα επιτρεπτος, στην κατασταση που ειναι η κοπελα αυτη.

αλλα αν ειναι οντως ετσι, αν ανησυχεις σαν κοντινος πλεον φιλος που θελει να βοηθησει, τι θεση εχουν ολες αυτες οι αναρωτησεις περι του τι μπορει να ειναι αληθινο απο ολο το ερωτικο σας παρε- δωσε??? και τι νοημα εχει ο σεξουαλισμος μεταξυ σας?

για μενα ειναι ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ατοπες οι ερωτησεις σου αυτες και προς εμας και προς τον εαυτο σου, μην πω ακομα και προς εκεινην να τις απηύθυνες.

με τοσο μπερδεμενο ψυχισμο, σαφως και δεν μπορεις να ξερεις ουτε τι αισθανεται για σενα ουτε ΑΝ αισθανεται, ουτε αν θα μπορουσε να σε βλεπει ερωτικα αν υποθεσουμε οτι λαβει θεραπεια (ΑΝ ποτε λαβει). οτι θα σε θυμαται σαν ατομο το θεωρω σχεδον σιγουρο, αλλα αυτο που εχει τωρα ειναι ενα μπερδεμα συναισθηματικων αντιδρασεων και διαταραχης. δεν ειναι αισθηματα. ετσι το καταλαβαινω εγω. με καθε επιφυλαξη, γιατι ειμαι και ασχετη.

η γνωμη μου,
η ξεκαθαριζεις οτι κοβεις καθε ερωτικη επικοινωνια και προσπαθεις να εισαι φιλος, η την ξεχνας.

----------


## avgeris

> για μενα, υπαρχουν δυο θεματα σε αυτο που συζητας.
> το ενα ειναι η υγεια της κοπελας και το αλλο η δικη σου "σχεση" μαζι της.
> 
> ξεκαθαρισε πρωτα ως τι ασχολεισαι. για σενα. για να καταλαβεις τι κανεις εκει.
> 
> θεραπευτης σαφως δεν εισαι, οποτε το να προσπαθεις να εκμαιευσεις αληθειες για ολες αυτες τις ιστοριες που κινουνται μεταξυ παραληρηματος και μυθομανιας (δεν ξερουμε τι απο τα δυο περισσοτερο), ειναι μαλλον ατοπο.
> 
> συγγενης επισης δεν εισαι κι απ οτι φαινεται, παρα την αρνηση της, εχει συγγενεις η κοπελα που ασχολουνται κι ας μην καταφερνουν και πολλα.
> 
> ...


Χαίρομαι για τον τρόπο με τον οποίο έθεσες τους προβληματισμούς σου, οι οποίοι είναι πέρα ως πέρα λογικοί και δικαιολογημένοι. Να σχολιάσω μερικά πράγματα στα όσα ανέφερες.
Είναι δεδομένο ότι αυτή τη στιγμή μιλάει με πολύ κόσμο στο facebook και είναι επίσης δεδομένο ότι έχει πολλούς "θαυμαστές" που την προσεγγίζουν ερωτικά. Δεν είναι μόνο ότι μου το έχει πει η ίδια (αυτό πλέον δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ασφαλές κριτήριο), το βλέπω και σε σχόλια διαφόρων στον τοίχο της όταν π.χ. ανεβάζει κάποια παλιά φωτογραφία της (όποια φωτογραφία κι αν ανεβάσει, είναι πανέμορφη). Είναι αμφίβολο αν οποιοσδήποτε από αυτούς έχει την παραμικρή ιδέα για το τι γίνεται. Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι μετά από κάποιες ανεπιτυχείς προσπάθειες να τη συναντήσουν, θα την παρατήσουν εντελώς και δεν θα ξαναασχοληθούν, καταλαβαίνοντας ότι ίσως υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα σε αυτήν (κάτι το οποίο είχα υποψιαστεί άλλωστε κι εγώ πριν το ψάξω). Αμφιβάλλω αν και οι συντοπίτες φίλοι της έχουν μάθει κάτι. Αυτή τη στιγμή λοιπόν, θεωρώ ότι είμαι ο μοναδικός στον ευρύ διαδικτυακό της κύκλο που ξέρει τι συμβαίνει και άρα μπορεί, όσο μπορεί, να την "πιέσει" να ξεκινήσει κάποια θεραπεία. Όσο πιο κοντά της είμαι, τόσο πιο εύκολα μπορεί να δεχτεί τη γνώμη μου. Αν απομακρυνθώ, θεωρώ ότι δεν θα μπορεί πλέον η γνώμη μου να παίξει κάποιο ρόλο, αφού θα με βλέπει ως ένα από όλους τους υπόλοιπους που την άφησαν. Αυτό προσπαθώ να πετύχω, να είμαι όσο το δυνατό πιο κοντά της για να μπορέσω να την οδηγήσω, όσο γίνεται, στο να αποφασίσει σωστά στο θέμα θεραπεία (κάτι που αρνείται στους γονείς της). Και το "όσο πιο κοντά γίνεται" η ίδια το βλέπει ως ερωτικό παιχνίδι και της αρέσει, είμαι σίγουρος ότι αν πάψει να το βλέπει έτσι, θα έχει αυτόματα αποκοπεί από μένα (όπως έκανε τη μία και μοναδική φορά που της είπα να το αφήσουμε λίγο πιο χαλαρό και αρνιόταν να μου μιλήσει για δυο μέρες). Μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα.
Σίγουρα και σε καμία περίπτωση, όπως το είπα και στην αρχή, δεν την βλέπω ερωτικά στην κατάσταση που είναι. Δεν παύει όμως να με ελκύει ως γυναίκα σε μια υποτιθέμενη αποκατάσταση των ψυχικών διαταραχών της. Άλλωστε, το μεγάλο πρόβλημα με τα έντονα συμπτώματα δημιουργήθηκε τον τελευταίο χρόνο, πιο πριν ήταν ένα ζωντανό κορίτσι που χαιρόταν τον έρωτα και τη ζωή, έστω και με πολλά σαφή χαρακτηριστικά διπολικής προσωπικότητας και αρκετά δύσκολο χαρακτήρα, χωρίς ποτέ κανείς να νιώσει άσχημα που έκανε σχέση μαζί της. Δεν θα το θεωρούσα "ανήθικο" να την προσεγγίσω ερωτικά σε περίπτωση που "επέστρεφε" σε μια ζωή όπως πριν από κάποια χρόνια ή και καλύτερη ακόμα αν θεωρήσουμε ότι θα έχει κάνει θεραπεία και θα έχει διορθώσει πολλά προβλήματα. Απευθύνθηκα σε εσάς λόγω της αγωνίας μου να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς γίνεται με το συναίσθημα ενός διπολικού ατόμου πριν και μετά την νοσηλεία. Και η αλήθεια είναι, ότι οι απαντήσεις που έχω πάρει ως τώρα μου έχουν δώσει μια ιδέα. Και είναι ένας ακόμα λόγος που δεν θα ήθελα να έχει μια αρνητική ή "ουδέτερη" εικόνα για μένα αν ποτέ "επέστρεφε" μετά από κάποια νοσηλεία (μια εικόνα που θα είναι πιθανή αν την αφήσω όπως οι άλλοι).
Οι φίλοι μου μου είπαν το ίδιο πράγμα. Ούτε ψυχολόγος της είσαι ούτε πατέρας της. Το θέμα είναι ότι η ίδια δεν εμπιστεύεται ούτε τους γονείς της ούτε τους θεραπευτές της, θεωρεί ότι θέλουν να την "κλείσουν μέσα". Επομένως, θα μπορούσα να παίξω ένα ρόλο παρότρυνσης προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση. Ούτε ως ψυχολόγος ούτε ως πατέρας. Ως ένα "φιλαράκι" (όπως με αποκαλεί) για το οποίο τρέφει πολύ τρυφερά αισθήματα και το θεωρεί πολύ δικό της άνθρωπο. Σίγουρα, τα όποια αισθήματα λέει ότι έχει για μένα δεν μπορούν να αξιολογηθούν σε καμία περίπτωση, όμως αν υπάρχει τρόπος να τη βοηθήσω, πρέπει να πατήσω πάνω σε αυτά και να την κάνω να με εμπιστευτεί.

----------


## lessing

Ναι αλλα ως τωρα την παροτρυνεις στην σωστη κατευθυνση για να κανει θεραπεια για τον ''αλκοολισμο''της αλλα δεν ανταποκρινεται.Αυτη η κατασταση μπορει να διαιωνιζεται επαπειρον.Γιατι δεν πας αιφνιδιαστικα ενα ταξιδι εκει που μενει κ να της χτυπησεις την πορτα;
Αν φοβασαι μην τρομαξει κ.λ.π.δεν προκειται ποτε να γινει τιποτα με τη θεραπεια της.Εγω λεω πεσε στα βαθεια κ κολυμπα δλδ αλλαξε τακτικη.

----------


## avgeris

> Ναι αλλα ως τωρα την παροτρυνεις στην σωστη κατευθυνση για να κανει θεραπεια για τον ''αλκοολισμο''της αλλα δεν ανταποκρινεται.Αυτη η κατασταση μπορει να διαιωνιζεται επαπειρον.Γιατι δεν πας αιφνιδιαστικα ενα ταξιδι εκει που μενει κ να της χτυπησεις την πορτα;
> Αν φοβασαι μην τρομαξει κ.λ.π.δεν προκειται ποτε να γινει τιποτα με τη θεραπεια της.Εγω λεω πεσε στα βαθεια κ κολυμπα δλδ αλλαξε τακτικη.


Είναι κάποιες περίπλοκες καταστάσεις που απαγορεύουν το "χτύπημα της πόρτας", όχι μόνο από μένα, γενικά από τον οποιονδήποτε. Δεν θέλω να επεκταθώ επειδή είναι ευαίσθητο το θέμα, αλλά θα το πω απλά, δεν γίνεται να της χτυπήσει κάποιος την πόρτα έστω κι αν μένει μόνη. Δεν μπορώ να το θέσω πιο κατανοητά. Το πιο κοντινό που μπορούσα να κάνω το έκανα όταν πήγα στην πόλη της και αρνήθηκε να με δει με μια σαφέστατα ψεύτικη δικαιολογία (δεν ξέρω αν ανήκε στο πλαίσιο των παραληρητικών της ιδεών ή στη μυθοπλασία της, πιθανό και στα δύο). Ακόμα και όταν την άλλη μέρα το πρωί πριν φύγω, η δικαιολογία της είχε πάψει να ισχύει, δεν θέλησε να με δει, αλλά αρκέστηκε σε μηνύματα αγάπης, αφοσίωσης και έρωτα σε SMS και Facebook. Όλο το βράδυ είχαμε μείνει ξύπνιοι να συνομιλούμε μέσω facebook και λίγα λεπτά μέσω κινητού, κι ενώ είχα βρεθεί κάποιες εκατοντάδες μέτρα από το σπίτι της, δεν δέχτηκε καν να με δει, ούτε από απόσταση. Να πω και το άλλο: είχα αγοράσει τριαντάφυλλα για αυτήν, της είπα ότι απλά θέλω να τα ακουμπήσω στο κατώφλι του σπιτιού της και να τα πάρει όποτε μπορέσει, ακόμα και αυτό το αρνήθηκε χωρίς συζήτηση. Τα άφησα τελικά στο ξενοδοχείο με μια κάρτα με αφιέρωση και έμαθα ότι έστειλε κάποιον να της τα φέρει. Λίγες βδομάδες μετά, όταν της είπα ότι είμαι στο αυτοκίνητο έτοιμος να πάω να τη δω, πάλι μου είπε "όχι" επειδή δεν ήθελε να τη δω σε άσχημη κατάσταση (είχε μια ίωση και ήταν χάλια, όπως ισχυρίστηκε). 
Η αλλαγή τακτικής που ήδη έχω στο μυαλό (επειδή οι εκρήξεις ζήλειας και καχυποψίας γίνονται ολοένα και πιο συχνές, μου ζήτησε το λόγο γιατί δεν απάντησα σε κάποιο σχόλιο που έκανε στον τοίχο μου, ρωτώντας με αν κρύβομαι !!!), είναι να αρχίσω να εκδηλώνω τη δυσαρέσκειά μου στη συμπεριφορά της (όσο κι αν ξέρω ότι δεν μπορώ να τα βάλω με εκείνη αλλά με την ασθένειά της) και να της πω σύντομα να κοιτάξει να λύσει το θέμα το συντομότερο. Θα επαναφέρω μάλιστα την προοπτική ταξιδιού μου στην πόλη της ως τελευταία ευκαιρία της (όχι ότι θα δεχτεί να με δει, αλλά ίσως να σκεφτεί καλύτερα την περίπτωση νοσηλείας της).
Να σημειώσω ότι το Γενάρη δέχτηκε να νοσηλευτεί (άσχετα αν μετά έφυγε πριν καν μπει) επειδή ένιωσε ότι το οφείλει σε μένα που πήγα ως την πόλη της να τη δω. "Θέλω να αλλάξω και να πάψω να χάνω ευκαιρίες με ανθρώπους που με αγαπάνε", μου είχε πει, και λίγες μέρες μετά έφτασε ως την πόρτα του ιδρύματος και δεν δέχτηκε να την περάσει.

----------


## avgeris

Σήμερα, άλλαξα τακτική. Και πέρασα στην "επίθεση" τη στιγμή που κατάλαβα ότι γινόταν υπερβολικά κτητική. Της είπα ότι θεωρώ πως δεν μπορούμε ποτέ να ειδωθούμε όσο υπάρχει το θέμα "αλκοολισμού" που της έχει προκαλέσει μια τέτοια πληγή και ψυχική φόρτιση που την έχουν οδηγήσει σε μια γενική απομόνωση και δεν μπορεί να με δεχτεί. Της είπα ότι ο "παλιός εαυτός" της (η ίδια λέει "η παλιά x" όπου x το όνομά της) θα πετούσε να με δει στα ΚΤΕΛ πριν φύγω, κάτι που η ίδια δέχτηκε, και ότι επίσης δεν θα επέτρεπε να έχουν περάσει τόσοι μήνες χωρίς να έρθει σε μένα. Την προέτρεψα να ξεκινήσει άμεσα αυτό που της έχουν προτείνει, να αλλάξει την αρνητική στάση που κρατάει και να σκεφτεί ότι το κάνει πρώτα για εκείνη και μετά για εμάς. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρεθούμε αν δεν λυθεί αυτό το θέμα, της είπα και πρόσθεσα ότι όλο αυτό ξεκινάει ακριβώς από το μεγάλο μου ενδιαφέρον για εκείνη. Σοκαρίστηκε, την έπιασαν τα κλάματα και μου είπε ότι ποτέ δεν της είχα μιλήσει τόσο όμορφα και ότι θα κοιτάξει να το βάλει σε μια σειρά τις επόμενες μέρες. Ήμουν πιεστικός, της είπα πότε σκοπεύει να το ξεκινήσει και μου είπε ίσως σε μια βδομάδα, αφού πρώτα κάνει κάποιες κουβέντες σχετικά με το πότε, το πως και το πόσο. Μίλησε για 25 μέρες περίπου "απομόνωσης", όχι πιο πολύ όπως υπολόγιζε (τόσο μου είχε πει και πριν από δυο μήνες), δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω, πάντως της ήρθε απότομο και φάνηκε να το σκέφτεται. Ειδικά όταν της πέρασα το ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να με δει αν δεν λύσει το πρόβλημα. Ήταν ένα από τα τελευταία μου χαρτιά, ειδικά όταν της είπα ότι την επόμενη βδομάδα είμαι έτοιμος να πάω να τη δω, αλλά θέλω πρώτα να είναι εντελώς "ελεύθερη" απ' όλα αυτά που την περιορίζουν και την κρατούν κλεισμένη.

----------


## Tonya

> Σήμερα, άλλαξα τακτική. Και πέρασα στην "επίθεση" τη στιγμή που κατάλαβα ότι γινόταν υπερβολικά κτητική. Της είπα ότι θεωρώ πως δεν μπορούμε ποτέ να ειδωθούμε όσο υπάρχει το θέμα "αλκοολισμού" που της έχει προκαλέσει μια τέτοια πληγή και ψυχική φόρτιση που την έχουν οδηγήσει σε μια γενική απομόνωση και δεν μπορεί να με δεχτεί. Της είπα ότι ο "παλιός εαυτός" της (η ίδια λέει "η παλιά x" όπου x το όνομά της) θα πετούσε να με δει στα ΚΤΕΛ πριν φύγω, κάτι που η ίδια δέχτηκε, και ότι επίσης δεν θα επέτρεπε να έχουν περάσει τόσοι μήνες χωρίς να έρθει σε μένα. Την προέτρεψα να ξεκινήσει άμεσα αυτό που της έχουν προτείνει, να αλλάξει την αρνητική στάση που κρατάει και να σκεφτεί ότι το κάνει πρώτα για εκείνη και μετά για εμάς. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρεθούμε αν δεν λυθεί αυτό το θέμα, της είπα και πρόσθεσα ότι όλο αυτό ξεκινάει ακριβώς από το μεγάλο μου ενδιαφέρον για εκείνη. Σοκαρίστηκε, την έπιασαν τα κλάματα και μου είπε ότι ποτέ δεν της είχα μιλήσει τόσο όμορφα και ότι θα κοιτάξει να το βάλει σε μια σειρά τις επόμενες μέρες. Ήμουν πιεστικός, της είπα πότε σκοπεύει να το ξεκινήσει και μου είπε ίσως σε μια βδομάδα, αφού πρώτα κάνει κάποιες κουβέντες σχετικά με το πότε, το πως και το πόσο. Μίλησε για 25 μέρες περίπου "απομόνωσης", όχι πιο πολύ όπως υπολόγιζε (τόσο μου είχε πει και πριν από δυο μήνες), δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω, πάντως της ήρθε απότομο και φάνηκε να το σκέφτεται. Ειδικά όταν της πέρασα το ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να με δει αν δεν λύσει το πρόβλημα. Ήταν ένα από τα τελευταία μου χαρτιά, ειδικά όταν της είπα ότι την επόμενη βδομάδα είμαι έτοιμος να πάω να τη δω, αλλά θέλω πρώτα να είναι εντελώς "ελεύθερη" απ' όλα αυτά που την περιορίζουν και την κρατούν κλεισμένη.


φίλε Αυγέρη σε διαβάζω με πολύ ενδιαφέρον. θέλω να καταλάβω ποιος είναι ο λόγος που τυραννιέσαι. είχα μια ανάλογη, ούτε παρόμοια ούτε πανομοιότυπη, αλλά ανάλογη ιστορία πριν από χρόνια. ο άνθρωπος μου είχε εξηγηθεί ότι είχε κατάθλιψη, τον κατάλαβα (νόμισα ότι τον κατάλαβα), τον είχα ερωτευτεί τρελά και τα επόμενα χρόνια με κακοποιούσε ψυχολογικά. κάποτε δεν το άντεξα και απομακρύνθηκα, επιθετικά κιόλας, πιστεύοντας ότι είναι κακός άνθρωπος (να με συμπαθάς για την απλοϊκή λέξη, πολλές άλλες λέξεις θα έπρεπε να πω, αλλά κουράστηκα σήμερα και θόλωσα αφενός, αφετέρου δε αυτοπροφυλάσσομαι λιγάκι για να μην σκαλίσω κάτι που με πονάει ακόμα). πέρασαν χρόνια μέχρι που έπεσα πάνω σε έναν άλλον άνθρωπο που αυτός ενδιαφερόταν για μένα και είπα ας το δω το θέμα, γιατί ήμουν μόνη και μεγάλη και είχα βαρεθεί. μέσα σε μια μόνον εβδομάδα ο δεύτερος αυτός και συμπαθέστατος άνθρωπος έφερε στη ζωή μου πανομοιότυπες συμπεριφορές με του παρελθόντος, καρμπόν οι περισσότερες (εξαιρουμένης της καθύβρισης, που λάτρευε ο άλλος να μου εξαπολύει συχνά-πυκνά ως πάρθιον βέλος, αλλά και με κείνον η ιστορία δεν είχε ξεκινήσει τόσο άγρια). να μην τα πολυλογώ, επειδή τον δεύτερο δεν τον είχα ερωτευτεί, απομακρύνθηκα και ομολόγησα στον εαυτό μου ότι δεν θέλω να μπλέξω με την καμία. όμως σαν να έπεσε η κουρτίνα και είδα μέσα μου να καθαρίζει το τοπίο με τον πρώτο. για πρώτη φορά κατάλαβα ότι κατάθλιψη δεν είναι να μην έχεις διάθεση γενικώς και αορίστως (έτσι εξελάμβανα ως τότε την κατάθλιψη ως περιεχόμενο) και ότι ο άνθρωπος που τότε είχα ερωτευτεί ήθελε να είναι εντάξει μαζί μου αλλά δεν μπορούσε, ήταν φυλακισμένος στο κορμί του και πονεμένος, και γω η ηλίθια τον αντιμετώπιζα σαν να ήταν βιαστής των συναισθημάτων μου. και τότε αναρωτήθηκα για πρώτη φορά: τώρα που κατάλαβες κυρία μου ότι ο άνθρωπος σε απέφευγε μήνες όχι γιατί δεν σε ήθελε, αντιθέτως πήγαινε συχνά να σε προφυλάξει να μην δεις την σκατένια πλευρά του, τώρα που κατάλαβες ότι η κατάθλιψη είναι λερναία ύδρα που θέλει επαγρύπνηση, θα τον πλησίαζες πάλι να τον αντιμετωπίσεις αλλιώς, σαν άρρωστο, και να τον αποδεχτείς έτσι όπως είναι; και ξέρεις τί απάντησα πεντακάθαρα; όχι. σε βλέπω λοιπόν να τυραννιέσαι και συ απ' την πλευρά σου Αυγέρη και λέω μέσα μου Γιατί το κάνει αυτό στον εαυτό του; θα μπορούσα να τον έχω αφήσει Αυγέρη χωρίς να του επιτεθώ, πάλι χώρια θα ήμασταν, αλλά χωρίς παρεμβολή της κακιάς μου συμπεριφοράς προς τον δυνάστη μου (έτσι τον έβλεπα). θα ήθελα να μπορούσα να τα πάρω όλα πίσω και να διώξω τη σκιά από μέσα μου, αλλά εκείνος μπορεί και να μη με θυμάται, νοσηλεύτηκε δυο φορές από τότε έμαθα (όταν ξύπνησα από τον ύπνο μου) και κάθε φορά μετά δεν θυμάται μου είπαν. πολύς πόνος για όλους. εσύ έχεις δυνατότητα επιλογής και διάλεξες να πονάς. τί να πω;

----------


## avgeris

[QUOTE=Tonya;662875]φίλε Αυγέρη σε διαβάζω με πολύ ενδιαφέρον. θέλω να καταλάβω ποιος είναι ο λόγος που τυραννιέσαι. είχα μια ανάλογη, ούτε παρόμοια ούτε πανομοιότυπη, αλλά ανάλογη ιστορία πριν από χρόνια. ο άνθρωπος μου είχε εξηγηθεί ότι είχε κατάθλιψη, τον κατάλαβα (νόμισα ότι τον κατάλαβα), τον είχα ερωτευτεί τρελά και τα επόμενα χρόνια με κακοποιούσε ψυχολογικά. κάποτε δεν το άντεξα και απομακρύνθηκα, επιθετικά κιόλας, πιστεύοντας ότι είναι κακός άνθρωπος (να με συμπαθάς για την απλοϊκή λέξη, πολλές άλλες λέξεις θα έπρεπε να πω, αλλά κουράστηκα σήμερα και θόλωσα αφενός, αφετέρου δε αυτοπροφυλάσσομαι λιγάκι για να μην σκαλίσω κάτι που με πονάει ακόμα). πέρασαν χρόνια μέχρι που έπεσα πάνω σε έναν άλλον άνθρωπο που αυτός ενδιαφερόταν για μένα και είπα ας το δω το θέμα, γιατί ήμουν μόνη και μεγάλη και είχα βαρεθεί. μέσα σε μια μόνον εβδομάδα ο δεύτερος αυτός και συμπαθέστατος άνθρωπος έφερε στη ζωή μου πανομοιότυπες συμπεριφορές με του παρελθόντος, καρμπόν οι περισσότερες (εξαιρουμένης της καθύβρισης, που λάτρευε ο άλλος να μου εξαπολύει συχνά-πυκνά ως πάρθιον βέλος, αλλά και με κείνον η ιστορία δεν είχε ξεκινήσει τόσο άγρια). να μην τα πολυλογώ, επειδή τον δεύτερο δεν τον είχα ερωτευτεί, απομακρύνθηκα και ομολόγησα στον εαυτό μου ότι δεν θέλω να μπλέξω με την καμία. όμως σαν να έπεσε η κουρτίνα και είδα μέσα μου να καθαρίζει το τοπίο με τον πρώτο. για πρώτη φορά κατάλαβα ότι κατάθλιψη δεν είναι να μην έχεις διάθεση γενικώς και αορίστως (έτσι εξελάμβανα ως τότε την κατάθλιψη ως περιεχόμενο) και ότι ο άνθρωπος που τότε είχα ερωτευτεί ήθελε να είναι εντάξει μαζί μου αλλά δεν μπορούσε, ήταν φυλακισμένος στο κορμί του και πονεμένος, και γω η ηλίθια τον αντιμετώπιζα σαν να ήταν βιαστής των συναισθημάτων μου. και τότε αναρωτήθηκα για πρώτη φορά: τώρα που κατάλαβες κυρία μου ότι ο άνθρωπος σε απέφευγε μήνες όχι γιατί δεν σε ήθελε, αντιθέτως πήγαινε συχνά να σε προφυλάξει να μην δεις την σκατένια πλευρά του, τώρα που κατάλαβες ότι η κατάθλιψη είναι λερναία ύδρα που θέλει επαγρύπνηση, θα τον πλησίαζες πάλι να τον αντιμετωπίσεις αλλιώς, σαν άρρωστο, και να τον αποδεχτείς έτσι όπως είναι; και ξέρεις τί απάντησα πεντακάθαρα; όχι. σε βλέπω λοιπόν να τυραννιέσαι και συ απ' την πλευρά σου Αυγέρη και λέω μέσα μου Γιατί το κάνει αυτό στον εαυτό του; θα μπορούσα να τον έχω αφήσει Αυγέρη χωρίς να του επιτεθώ, πάλι χώρια θα ήμασταν, αλλά χωρίς παρεμβολή της κακιάς μου συμπεριφοράς προς τον δυνάστη μου (έτσι τον έβλεπα). θα ήθελα να μπορούσα να τα πάρω όλα πίσω και να διώξω τη σκιά από μέσα μου, αλλά εκείνος μπορεί και να μη με θυμάται, νοσηλεύτηκε δυο φορές από τότε έμαθα (όταν ξύπνησα από τον ύπνο μου) και κάθε φορά μετά δεν θυμάται μου είπαν. πολύς πόνος για όλους. εσύ έχεις δυνατότητα επιλογής και διάλεξες να πονάς. τί να πω;[/QUOTE

Υπέροχο το σχόλιό σου. Και ναι, έχω αναρωτηθεί πολλές φορές το ίδιο. Και τις τελευταίες μέρες το έχω δει αλλιώς το θέμα. Βοήθησε πολύ και η επαφή μου με ανθρώπους από εδώ μέσα, οι γνώμες που μου είπαν, άλλωστε η αλλαγή της στάσης μου ξεκίνησε από τις παροτρύνσεις κάποιων μελών του φόρουμ. Βρέθηκα δυο φορές σε καρέκλα ψυχιάτρου με προτροπή της ψυχολόγου μου λόγω της φόρτισης που μου είχε φέρει αυτή η ιστορία. Αντί να την βοηθήσω εγώ, με τραβούσε εκείνη προς την όποια διαταραχή. Ευτυχώς, το ξεπέρασα γρήγορα και άρχισα να το ψάχνω αλλιώς, γι αυτό αποφάσισα να βρεθώ σε αυτό το φόρουμ να αφουγκραστώ και άλλες γνώμες. Επί ένα 4μηνο, αρκετά πριν μάθω οτιδήποτε για την κατάστασή της, η γυναίκα αυτή μου είχε γίνει έμμονη ιδέα με τα όποια φερσίματά της (τα οποία στην αρχή δεν μπορούσα να εξηγήσω λογικά, στην πορεία άνοιξαν τα μάτια μου αλλά μόλις πρόσφατα κατάλαβα ακριβώς τι γίνεται με την οριστική διάγνωση και την πιθανή άρνησή της σε οποιαδήποτε θεραπεία). Και ξέρω πια ότι το ψέμα αποτελεί γι αυτήν ένα βολικό μέσο, δεν είναι όλα στη σφαίρα μιας παραληρητικής ιδέας, αρκετά απ' αυτά είναι συνειδητή μυθοπλασία είτε για θυματοποίηση είτε για επίτευξη κάποιου στόχου. Έχω παρατηρήσει π.χ. ότι όταν της ζητάω να μιλήσουμε νορμάλ ώρες, 6 το απόγευμα, πολλές φορές επικαλείται "δουλειά" ή "βόλτα" και ζητάει επίμονα να μιλάμε μετά τις 11 το βράδυ. Προαφανώς ξέρω το λόγο. Για να ελέγχει το που πάω και τι κάνω τις πιο "περίεργες" ώρες, όταν δε της λέω ότι δεν μπορώ τότε, εξοργίζεται και έχει καταφύγει και σε άσχημα λόγια. Από τη στιγμή που το κατάλαβα αυτό και επιμένω ότι δεν μπορώ να της μιλήσω αργά το βράδυ, ξαφνικά η "δουλειά" και η "βόλτα" μετατρέπονται σε άρον-άρον "επιστροφή στο σπίτι" για να μου μιλήσει. "Θέσε το χρόνο σου αδιαπραγμάτευτα" μου σύστησε η ψυχολόγος μου όταν είδε ότι απέρριπτα προτάσεις φίλων για έξοδο μόνο για να της ικανοποιώ τις απαιτήσεις με μεταμεσονύχτια τηλεφωνήματα. Πλέον, άλλαξα και αποφάσισα είτε να τη βοηθήσω με επιθετικό τρόπο, όπως είπα στο προηγούμενο ποστάρισμά μου, είτε να την αφήσω αν δω ότι μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες δεν κάνει τίποτα προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση. Η ίδια, παρεξηγημένη, μου μιλάει ψυχρά μετά την παρότρυνσή μου να απαλλαγεί από το πρόβλημά της αλλά και από την αλλαγή της; στάσης μου στα ωράρια που τη βόλευαν. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, έχω καταλάβει ότι μετά από την όποια θεραπεία της, τα αισθήματά της δεν μπορούν να είναι τα ίδια, οπότε μου αρκεί να ξεφύγει από τη διαταραχή και μετά βλέπουμε. Έτσι όπως είναι τώρα τα πράγματα και αν δεν αλλάξουν, απλώς ματαιοπονώ.

----------


## Tonya

[QUOTE=avgeris;662902]


> φίλε Αυγέρη σε διαβάζω με πολύ ενδιαφέρον. θέλω να καταλάβω ποιος είναι ο λόγος που τυραννιέσαι. είχα μια ανάλογη, ούτε παρόμοια ούτε πανομοιότυπη, αλλά ανάλογη ιστορία πριν από χρόνια. ο άνθρωπος μου είχε εξηγηθεί ότι είχε κατάθλιψη, τον κατάλαβα (νόμισα ότι τον κατάλαβα), τον είχα ερωτευτεί τρελά και τα επόμενα χρόνια με κακοποιούσε ψυχολογικά. κάποτε δεν το άντεξα και απομακρύνθηκα, επιθετικά κιόλας, πιστεύοντας ότι είναι κακός άνθρωπος (να με συμπαθάς για την απλοϊκή λέξη, πολλές άλλες λέξεις θα έπρεπε να πω, αλλά κουράστηκα σήμερα και θόλωσα αφενός, αφετέρου δε αυτοπροφυλάσσομαι λιγάκι για να μην σκαλίσω κάτι που με πονάει ακόμα). πέρασαν χρόνια μέχρι που έπεσα πάνω σε έναν άλλον άνθρωπο που αυτός ενδιαφερόταν για μένα και είπα ας το δω το θέμα, γιατί ήμουν μόνη και μεγάλη και είχα βαρεθεί. μέσα σε μια μόνον εβδομάδα ο δεύτερος αυτός και συμπαθέστατος άνθρωπος έφερε στη ζωή μου πανομοιότυπες συμπεριφορές με του παρελθόντος, καρμπόν οι περισσότερες (εξαιρουμένης της καθύβρισης, που λάτρευε ο άλλος να μου εξαπολύει συχνά-πυκνά ως πάρθιον βέλος, αλλά και με κείνον η ιστορία δεν είχε ξεκινήσει τόσο άγρια). να μην τα πολυλογώ, επειδή τον δεύτερο δεν τον είχα ερωτευτεί, απομακρύνθηκα και ομολόγησα στον εαυτό μου ότι δεν θέλω να μπλέξω με την καμία. όμως σαν να έπεσε η κουρτίνα και είδα μέσα μου να καθαρίζει το τοπίο με τον πρώτο. για πρώτη φορά κατάλαβα ότι κατάθλιψη δεν είναι να μην έχεις διάθεση γενικώς και αορίστως (έτσι εξελάμβανα ως τότε την κατάθλιψη ως περιεχόμενο) και ότι ο άνθρωπος που τότε είχα ερωτευτεί ήθελε να είναι εντάξει μαζί μου αλλά δεν μπορούσε, ήταν φυλακισμένος στο κορμί του και πονεμένος, και γω η ηλίθια τον αντιμετώπιζα σαν να ήταν βιαστής των συναισθημάτων μου. και τότε αναρωτήθηκα για πρώτη φορά: τώρα που κατάλαβες κυρία μου ότι ο άνθρωπος σε απέφευγε μήνες όχι γιατί δεν σε ήθελε, αντιθέτως πήγαινε συχνά να σε προφυλάξει να μην δεις την σκατένια πλευρά του, τώρα που κατάλαβες ότι η κατάθλιψη είναι λερναία ύδρα που θέλει επαγρύπνηση, θα τον πλησίαζες πάλι να τον αντιμετωπίσεις αλλιώς, σαν άρρωστο, και να τον αποδεχτείς έτσι όπως είναι; και ξέρεις τί απάντησα πεντακάθαρα; όχι. σε βλέπω λοιπόν να τυραννιέσαι και συ απ' την πλευρά σου Αυγέρη και λέω μέσα μου Γιατί το κάνει αυτό στον εαυτό του; θα μπορούσα να τον έχω αφήσει Αυγέρη χωρίς να του επιτεθώ, πάλι χώρια θα ήμασταν, αλλά χωρίς παρεμβολή της κακιάς μου συμπεριφοράς προς τον δυνάστη μου (έτσι τον έβλεπα). θα ήθελα να μπορούσα να τα πάρω όλα πίσω και να διώξω τη σκιά από μέσα μου, αλλά εκείνος μπορεί και να μη με θυμάται, νοσηλεύτηκε δυο φορές από τότε έμαθα (όταν ξύπνησα από τον ύπνο μου) και κάθε φορά μετά δεν θυμάται μου είπαν. πολύς πόνος για όλους. εσύ έχεις δυνατότητα επιλογής και διάλεξες να πονάς. τί να πω;[/QUOTE
> 
> Υπέροχο το σχόλιό σου. Και ναι, έχω αναρωτηθεί πολλές φορές το ίδιο. Και τις τελευταίες μέρες το έχω δει αλλιώς το θέμα. Βοήθησε πολύ και η επαφή μου με ανθρώπους από εδώ μέσα, οι γνώμες που μου είπαν, άλλωστε η αλλαγή της στάσης μου ξεκίνησε από τις παροτρύνσεις κάποιων μελών του φόρουμ. Βρέθηκα δυο φορές σε καρέκλα ψυχιάτρου με προτροπή της ψυχολόγου μου λόγω της φόρτισης που μου είχε φέρει αυτή η ιστορία. Αντί να την βοηθήσω εγώ, με τραβούσε εκείνη προς την όποια διαταραχή. Ευτυχώς, το ξεπέρασα γρήγορα και άρχισα να το ψάχνω αλλιώς, γι αυτό αποφάσισα να βρεθώ σε αυτό το φόρουμ να αφουγκραστώ και άλλες γνώμες. Επί ένα 4μηνο, αρκετά πριν μάθω οτιδήποτε για την κατάστασή της, η γυναίκα αυτή μου είχε γίνει έμμονη ιδέα με τα όποια φερσίματά της (τα οποία στην αρχή δεν μπορούσα να εξηγήσω λογικά, στην πορεία άνοιξαν τα μάτια μου αλλά μόλις πρόσφατα κατάλαβα ακριβώς τι γίνεται με την οριστική διάγνωση και την πιθανή άρνησή της σε οποιαδήποτε θεραπεία). Και ξέρω πια ότι το ψέμα αποτελεί γι αυτήν ένα βολικό μέσο, δεν είναι όλα στη σφαίρα μιας παραληρητικής ιδέας, αρκετά απ' αυτά είναι συνειδητή μυθοπλασία είτε για θυματοποίηση είτε για επίτευξη κάποιου στόχου. Έχω παρατηρήσει π.χ. ότι όταν της ζητάω να μιλήσουμε νορμάλ ώρες, 6 το απόγευμα, πολλές φορές επικαλείται "δουλειά" ή "βόλτα" και ζητάει επίμονα να μιλάμε μετά τις 11 το βράδυ. Προαφανώς ξέρω το λόγο. Για να ελέγχει το που πάω και τι κάνω τις πιο "περίεργες" ώρες, όταν δε της λέω ότι δεν μπορώ τότε, εξοργίζεται και έχει καταφύγει και σε άσχημα λόγια. Από τη στιγμή που το κατάλαβα αυτό και επιμένω ότι δεν μπορώ να της μιλήσω αργά το βράδυ, ξαφνικά η "δουλειά" και η "βόλτα" μετατρέπονται σε άρον-άρον "επιστροφή στο σπίτι" για να μου μιλήσει. "Θέσε το χρόνο σου αδιαπραγμάτευτα" μου σύστησε η ψυχολόγος μου όταν είδε ότι απέρριπτα προτάσεις φίλων για έξοδο μόνο για να της ικανοποιώ τις απαιτήσεις με μεταμεσονύχτια τηλεφωνήματα. Πλέον, άλλαξα και αποφάσισα είτε να τη βοηθήσω με επιθετικό τρόπο, όπως είπα στο προηγούμενο ποστάρισμά μου, είτε να την αφήσω αν δω ότι μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες δεν κάνει τίποτα προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση. Η ίδια, παρεξηγημένη, μου μιλάει ψυχρά μετά την παρότρυνσή μου να απαλλαγεί από το πρόβλημά της αλλά και από την αλλαγή της; στάσης μου στα ωράρια που τη βόλευαν. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, έχω καταλάβει ότι μετά από την όποια θεραπεία της, τα αισθήματά της δεν μπορούν να είναι τα ίδια, οπότε μου αρκεί να ξεφύγει από τη διαταραχή και μετά βλέπουμε. Έτσι όπως είναι τώρα τα πράγματα και αν δεν αλλάξουν, απλώς ματαιοπονώ.


καλημέρα! να σου πω τί νομίζω; ότι οι ώρες που επιλέγει είναι αυτές που υποθέτει ότι θα συμπεριφερθεί comme il faut. εάν δει στην πραλξη ότι δεν της βγαίνει, θα εξαφανισθεί ξαφνικά από τη συνομιλία. δες τώρα, διαβάζοντάς σε εξακολουθώ να σε βλέπω γαντζωμένο στον παρόντα κόσμο ευτυχώς. να θυμάσαι ότι μας διαφεύγει η αληθινή γνώση ή είμαστε ημιμαθείς, το χειρότερο. μη νομίζεις βέβαια ότι δεν τόχουμε το ζητηματάκι μας και μεις, μόνο και μόνο από το ότι θέλουμε να διορθώσουμε κάποιον φαίνεται αυτό :-) η νορμάλ πορεία είναι να προφυλάξουμε τους εαυτούς μας και να σφήσουμε το ζήτημα στους ειδικούς, αλλά φιρί φιρί πάμε να μπλεχτούμε. θα απαντήσεις ευλόγως: εγώ είμαι καλός άνθρωπος και δεν θέλω οι άλλοι να υποφέρουν. αυτό όμως κατ εμέ δεν είναι αρκετό. αν αφήςουμε έναν ασθενή, ακόμη και έναν άλλον ασθενή, όχι ψυχικά άρρωστο εννοώ, δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι το κάναμε γιατί είμαστε σώνει και καλά άκαρδοι, αλλά γιατί έχουμε πρώτα υποχρεωση προς τον εαυτό μας και βοηθάμε στην αλυσίδα. δες τί οδηγία δίνουν στο αεροπλάνο πχ, βάλε λέει τη μάσκα οξυγόνου πρώτα εσύ και μετά βάλε τη μάσκα στο παιδί σου :-). ξέρεις τί κάνω η ημιμαθής καλόκαρδη; τα διαβάζω όλα και αποδελτιώνω από τους πάσχοντες τις φράσεις που μου φαίνονται κομβικές. προσπαθώ να κρατήσω στη μπάντα όσο πιο λίγες φράσεις γίνεται. όταν τις ξαναδιαβάζω, είναι σαν κάποιος να με ταρακουνάει να συνέλθω. πρέπει να φύγω από το σπιτι τώρα γιατί έχω ένα ραντεβού, θα τα ξαναπούμε αν θες Αυγέρη:-)

----------


## Remedy

πιστευω οτι σε απασχολει τις βραδυνες ωρες, αφενος για να σε ελεγχει ακριβως οπως λες κι εσυ, κι αφετερου γιατι πιθανον να μην εχει υπνο και να ειναι οι ωρες που θελει παρεα, ενω τις υπολοιπες ωρες μπορει να ασχολειται με κατι εστω στο σπιτι η να εχει "φυσιολογικες" επικοινωνις με αλλους γνωστους της.

συμφωνω με την ψυχ σου. βαλε τα δικα σου ορια που θα ακολουθουν το δικο σου προγραμμα, οχι τις διαθεσεις της.
πχ, "βραδυ δεν με βολευει γιατι βγαινω. αν ειμαι μεσα καποιο βραδυ θα επικοινωνησω εγω" η
"στειλε μου οτι θελεις, αλλα θα απαντησω οταν θα βρω χρονο. δεν θα αφησω τις εξοδους μου για να μιλαω στο τηλεφωνο."

αν εχει αντιρρηση, θυμισε της οτι εκεινη απαγορευει την πραγματικη σας γνωριμια. δεν μπορεις να βασισεις την ζωη σου σε μια σαιμπερ επικοινωνια επειδη το θελει αυτη.
χρειαζεσαι αληθινους ανθρωπους που συναντας και εχεις κοινες δραστηριοτητες, οχι σκιες.

----------


## avgeris

[QUOTE=Tonya;662908]


> καλημέρα! να σου πω τί νομίζω; ότι οι ώρες που επιλέγει είναι αυτές που υποθέτει ότι θα συμπεριφερθεί comme il faut. εάν δει στην πραλξη ότι δεν της βγαίνει, θα εξαφανισθεί ξαφνικά από τη συνομιλία. δες τώρα, διαβάζοντάς σε εξακολουθώ να σε βλέπω γαντζωμένο στον παρόντα κόσμο ευτυχώς. να θυμάσαι ότι μας διαφεύγει η αληθινή γνώση ή είμαστε ημιμαθείς, το χειρότερο. μη νομίζεις βέβαια ότι δεν τόχουμε το ζητηματάκι μας και μεις, μόνο και μόνο από το ότι θέλουμε να διορθώσουμε κάποιον φαίνεται αυτό :-) η νορμάλ πορεία είναι να προφυλάξουμε τους εαυτούς μας και να σφήσουμε το ζήτημα στους ειδικούς, αλλά φιρί φιρί πάμε να μπλεχτούμε. θα απαντήσεις ευλόγως: εγώ είμαι καλός άνθρωπος και δεν θέλω οι άλλοι να υποφέρουν. αυτό όμως κατ εμέ δεν είναι αρκετό. αν αφήςουμε έναν ασθενή, ακόμη και έναν άλλον ασθενή, όχι ψυχικά άρρωστο εννοώ, δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι το κάναμε γιατί είμαστε σώνει και καλά άκαρδοι, αλλά γιατί έχουμε πρώτα υποχρεωση προς τον εαυτό μας και βοηθάμε στην αλυσίδα. δες τί οδηγία δίνουν στο αεροπλάνο πχ, βάλε λέει τη μάσκα οξυγόνου πρώτα εσύ και μετά βάλε τη μάσκα στο παιδί σου :-). ξέρεις τί κάνω η ημιμαθής καλόκαρδη; τα διαβάζω όλα και αποδελτιώνω από τους πάσχοντες τις φράσεις που μου φαίνονται κομβικές. προσπαθώ να κρατήσω στη μπάντα όσο πιο λίγες φράσεις γίνεται. όταν τις ξαναδιαβάζω, είναι σαν κάποιος να με ταρακουνάει να συνέλθω. πρέπει να φύγω από το σπιτι τώρα γιατί έχω ένα ραντεβού, θα τα ξαναπούμε αν θες Αυγέρη:-)



Φυσικά και θέλω να τα ξαναπούμε. Μιλάς πολύ σωστά και τα λόγια σου επαναφέρουν πολλά πράγματα στη θέση τους μέσα στο μυαλό μου. Σε πολλά απ' όσα λες, συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Θα χαρώ να διαβάσω κάποιο σχόλιό σου.

----------


## avgeris

> πιστευω οτι σε απασχολει τις βραδυνες ωρες, αφενος για να σε ελεγχει ακριβως οπως λες κι εσυ, κι αφετερου γιατι πιθανον να μην εχει υπνο και να ειναι οι ωρες που θελει παρεα, ενω τις υπολοιπες ωρες μπορει να ασχολειται με κατι εστω στο σπιτι η να εχει "φυσιολογικες" επικοινωνις με αλλους γνωστους της.
> 
> συμφωνω με την ψυχ σου. βαλε τα δικα σου ορια που θα ακολουθουν το δικο σου προγραμμα, οχι τις διαθεσεις της.
> πχ, "βραδυ δεν με βολευει γιατι βγαινω. αν ειμαι μεσα καποιο βραδυ θα επικοινωνησω εγω" η
> "στειλε μου οτι θελεις, αλλα θα απαντησω οταν θα βρω χρονο. δεν θα αφησω τις εξοδους μου για να μιλαω στο τηλεφωνο."
> 
> αν εχει αντιρρηση, θυμισε της οτι εκεινη απαγορευει την πραγματικη σας γνωριμια. δεν μπορεις να βασισεις την ζωη σου σε μια σαιμπερ επικοινωνια επειδη το θελει αυτη.
> χρειαζεσαι αληθινους ανθρωπους που συναντας και εχεις κοινες δραστηριοτητες, οχι σκιες.



ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ. ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΟΜΩΣ.
Πέρα από τον έλεγχο που θέλει να έχει στα νυχτερινά ωράριά μου, τις βραδυνές ώρες έχει ανάγκη από παρέα, υπήρχαν φορές που μιλούσαμε 5-6 ώρες τηλεφωνικά (μία έπαιρνε ο ένας, μία ο άλλος), και όταν έφτανε π.χ. 1 το βράδυ αρνιόταν να με αφήσει να ξεκουραστώ επειδή τότε είχε την ανάγκη μου. Φυσικά, δεν το επέτρεπα και καταλήγαμε σε καυγά, την επόμενη μέρα με περίμενε ένα μήνυμα συγγνώμης και μεταμέλειας. Κάποια φορά ήταν να πάω να δω τη μητέρα μου και θα έμενα εκεί ως αργά και άρχισε να μου πετάει σπόντες για τα μπαράκια που θα πήγαινα και τις γκομενίτσες που θα έβλεπα, με έσβησε από φίλο και μισή ώρα αργότερα μου έστειλε μήνυμα στο κινητό να της κάνω accept στο αίτημα φιλίας που μου έστειλε. Σαφώς και οι ώρες αυτές που επιλέγει έχουν ΚΑΙ το στοιχείο του "ελέγχου". 
Και της θυμίζω σε κάθε ευκαιρία και ότι βρέθηκα καμιά 500ριά μέτρα από το σπίτι της και δε με δέχτηκε, και ότι δύο φορές με απέτρεψε, με τις βαλίτσες στο χέρι, να πάω να τη συναντήσω. Χτες μάλιστα της είπα αυτό που της είπα, ότι δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρεθούμε όσο επιτρέπει στο μυαλό της να της παίζει παιχνίδια και δεν ξεμπερδεύει με το πρόβλημά της όπως της προτείνουν οι γιατροί. Σε κάθε μήνυμά μου μάλιστα θα επιμένω σε αυτό, όσο κι αν αυτή δείχνει να θέλει να απομακρυνθεί κάπως, αφού δεν έχει έρθει σε επικοινωνία μαζί μου από χτες βράδυ (κάτι πολύ παράξενο, αν σκεφτούμε ότι τις περισσότερες φορές μιλούσαμε κανένα 2ωρο τα πρωινά). 
Αυτό που τη είπα μάλιστα χτες ήταν "βαρέθηκα να συζητάω με μια φωτογραφία και να ακούω μια φωνή σε καλώδιο, αν δεν κάνεις κάτι να απαλλαγείς από αυτό που σε κρατάει καθηλωμένη, δεν γίνεται ποτέ να βρεθούμε σαν φυσιολογικοί άνθρωποι".

----------


## Tonya

> ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ. ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΟΜΩΣ.
> Πέρα από τον έλεγχο που θέλει να έχει στα νυχτερινά ωράριά μου, τις βραδυνές ώρες έχει ανάγκη από παρέα, υπήρχαν φορές που μιλούσαμε 5-6 ώρες τηλεφωνικά (μία έπαιρνε ο ένας, μία ο άλλος), και όταν έφτανε π.χ. 1 το βράδυ αρνιόταν να με αφήσει να ξεκουραστώ επειδή τότε είχε την ανάγκη μου. Φυσικά, δεν το επέτρεπα και καταλήγαμε σε καυγά, την επόμενη μέρα με περίμενε ένα μήνυμα συγγνώμης και μεταμέλειας. Κάποια φορά ήταν να πάω να δω τη μητέρα μου και θα έμενα εκεί ως αργά και άρχισε να μου πετάει σπόντες για τα μπαράκια που θα πήγαινα και τις γκομενίτσες που θα έβλεπα, με έσβησε από φίλο και μισή ώρα αργότερα μου έστειλε μήνυμα στο κινητό να της κάνω accept στο αίτημα φιλίας που μου έστειλε. Σαφώς και οι ώρες αυτές που επιλέγει έχουν ΚΑΙ το στοιχείο του "ελέγχου". 
> Και της θυμίζω σε κάθε ευκαιρία και ότι βρέθηκα καμιά 500ριά μέτρα από το σπίτι της και δε με δέχτηκε, και ότι δύο φορές με απέτρεψε, με τις βαλίτσες στο χέρι, να πάω να τη συναντήσω. Χτες μάλιστα της είπα αυτό που της είπα, ότι δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρεθούμε όσο επιτρέπει στο μυαλό της να της παίζει παιχνίδια και δεν ξεμπερδεύει με το πρόβλημά της όπως της προτείνουν οι γιατροί. Σε κάθε μήνυμά μου μάλιστα θα επιμένω σε αυτό, όσο κι αν αυτή δείχνει να θέλει να απομακρυνθεί κάπως, αφού δεν έχει έρθει σε επικοινωνία μαζί μου από χτες βράδυ (κάτι πολύ παράξενο, αν σκεφτούμε ότι τις περισσότερες φορές μιλούσαμε κανένα 2ωρο τα πρωινά). 
> Αυτό που τη είπα μάλιστα χτες ήταν "βαρέθηκα να συζητάω με μια φωτογραφία και να ακούω μια φωνή σε καλώδιο, αν δεν κάνεις κάτι να απαλλαγείς από αυτό που σε κρατάει καθηλωμένη, δεν γίνεται ποτέ να βρεθούμε σαν φυσιολογικοί άνθρωποι".


ρε συ Αυγέρη μου, είσαι μαζόχας τελικά :-)

----------


## anxious4ever

γεια..δεν εχω παρακολουθησει ολο το νημα...αλλα ειδα καποια ποστς σου κ ηθελα να σε ρωτησω, ποιος ειναι ο λογος για τον οποιο εχεις μπει σε ολη αυτη την διαδικασια? γιατι εφοσον υπαρχει τοσο μεγαλη ασαφεια σε αυτη την "σχεση"...το παλευεις τοσο πολυ?τι νιωθεις ακριβως γι αυτην την κοπελα..
σεβαστο καθε συναισθημα σου,εννοειται...απλα ηθελα να μαθω, εσυ τι παιρνεις απο αυτην την σχεση?δεν εχεις καπως ταλαιπωρηθει απο ολο αυτο?καποια κουραση δεν εχεις νιωσει?

----------


## elis

Ρε μεγάλε η είσαι μειωμένης ευθύνης ή μας δουλευεισ δηλαδή εσύ θα πεις στην οικογένεια σου βρήκα μία κοπέλα με περοβλημα κι αυτοί θα το δεχτούν δεν πας αλλού να παίξεις λέω εγώ άμα δεν μπορείς να βρεις νορμάλ να πας να κοιταχτεισ

----------


## avgeris

> Ρε μεγάλε η είσαι μειωμένης ευθύνης ή μας δουλευεισ δηλαδή εσύ θα πεις στην οικογένεια σου βρήκα μία κοπέλα με περοβλημα κι αυτοί θα το δεχτούν δεν πας αλλού να παίξεις λέω εγώ άμα δεν μπορείς να βρεις νορμάλ να πας να κοιταχτεισ


Όπως είπα, κοιτάχτηκα και βγήκα ΟΚ. Τι ακριβώς θα πει να βρω νορμάλ; Κάθε κοπέλα που γνωρίζω θα τη ρωτάω "πότε πήγες σε ψυχίατρο τελευταία φορά;". Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι θέλω να την παντρευτώ. Να σας δουλέψω προφανώς δεν θέλω, αν νιώθεις ότι σε δουλεύω δεν έχεις παρά να σταματήσεις να διαβάζεις αυτά που γράφω. Έχεις να μου προτείνεις που ακριβώς να πάω να παίξω; Όσο για το μειωμένης ευθύνης, τι να πω. Μπορεί, ποιος ξέρει....:-)

----------


## avgeris

> γεια..δεν εχω παρακολουθησει ολο το νημα...αλλα ειδα καποια ποστς σου κ ηθελα να σε ρωτησω, ποιος ειναι ο λογος για τον οποιο εχεις μπει σε ολη αυτη την διαδικασια? γιατι εφοσον υπαρχει τοσο μεγαλη ασαφεια σε αυτη την "σχεση"...το παλευεις τοσο πολυ?τι νιωθεις ακριβως γι αυτην την κοπελα..
> σεβαστο καθε συναισθημα σου,εννοειται...απλα ηθελα να μαθω, εσυ τι παιρνεις απο αυτην την σχεση?δεν εχεις καπως ταλαιπωρηθει απο ολο αυτο?καποια κουραση δεν εχεις νιωσει?


Αφόρητη κούραση έχω νιώσει, γι αυτό πλέον άλλαξα τακτική. Γιατί έχω μπει στη διαδικασία; Χμμμ.....το πρώτο που θέλω είναι να μπορέσω να τη δω, πως μοιάζει στην πραγματικότητα, πως χειρονομεί, πως κινείται, ούτε καν σε βίντεο την έχω δει (μου το αρνήθηκε και αυτό). Ας τη δω κι ας φύγω την επόμενη στιγμή, να το πω απλά. Παράλογο θα μου πεις, ναι, έχει πολλά στοιχεία παραλογισμού η ιστορία έτσι κι αλλιώς. Λογικά δεν μπορώ ούτε εγώ να το εξηγήσω, να σου πω την αλήθεια.

----------


## avgeris

> ρε συ Αυγέρη μου, είσαι μαζόχας τελικά :-)


Λες; Ίσως...χαχα....πάντως΄, στα νεότερα, χτες μου είπε ότι αποφάσισε να "θεραπευτεί", μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες θα "φύγει", όπως ανέφερε, το πολύ σε μια βδομάδα. Πόσο μπορώ να βασιστώ σε αυτό; Αν τελικά δεν γίνει τίποτα, απλώς κόβω την ιστορία και ξεκόβω απ' όλα αυτό το αλισβερίσι, κρατώντας ίσως επαφή σε επίπεδο εντελώς φιλικό.

----------


## Tonya

> Λες; Ίσως...χαχα....πάντως΄, στα νεότερα, χτες μου είπε ότι αποφάσισε να "θεραπευτεί", μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες θα "φύγει", όπως ανέφερε, το πολύ σε μια βδομάδα. Πόσο μπορώ να βασιστώ σε αυτό; Αν τελικά δεν γίνει τίποτα, απλώς κόβω την ιστορία και ξεκόβω απ' όλα αυτό το αλισβερίσι, κρατώντας ίσως επαφή σε επίπεδο εντελώς φιλικό.


σιγά να μην σου κάνω λάικ

----------


## elis

Καλά εσύ δεν παιζεσαι καλή συνέχεια

----------


## avgeris

Είναι απαραίτητο να σημειώσω κάτι. Δεν θεωρώ ότι η στάση που έχω κρατήσει στην ιστορία είνια λογική. Και για τους περισσότερους, μην πω όλους, μπορεί να φαίνομαι παράξενος ή οτιδήποτε άλλο, τουλάχιστον κρίνοντας από την ιστορία αυτή και μόνο. Δεν είμαι όμως εδώ για να μιλήσω για το γιατί τηρώ αυτή τη στάση, ίσως ούτε εγώ έχω σαφή και λογικοφανή απάντηση σε αυτό. Είμια εδώ για να ακούσω κάποιες απόψεις σχετικά με το πως θα μπορούσα να κάνω καλό σ' αυτή την κοπέλα με δεδομένο ότι συνεχίζω την επαφή μαζί της. Αν ήταν να σταματήσω να ασχολούμαι, θα το είχα ήδη κάνει, έχω τόσους ανθρώπους που μου το λένε εδώ και 2-3 μήνες, δεν θα έμπαινα σε ένα φόρουμ με τόσο εξειδικευμένο περιεχόμενο να αναζητήσω γνώμες από ανθρώπους που εχουν βιώσει ανάλογες καταστάσεις και έχουν μια πιο άμεση προσέγγιση στο θέμα αν είχα αποφασίσει να ξεκόψω. Και όπως είπα πιο πριν, ήδη έχω διαβάσει πολύ σημαντικές απόψεις που με οδήγησαν σε κινήσεις πιο ουσιαστικές, όπως το ότι της μίλησα "χύμα" και όπως φαίνεται, ήταν κάτι που είχε αποτέλεσμα. Το γιατί το συνεχίζω είναι κάτι που δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω αυτή τη στιγμή, είναι δύσκολο να το εξηγήσω έτσι κι αλλιώς.

----------


## anxious4ever

κοιτα,εγω θα μπορουσα να σου απαντησω πολλα για το πως θα μπορουσες να βοηθησεις..αλλα δεν μ αρεσει να βλεπω ανθρωπους να αναλωνονται διπλα σε αλλους, που τους κανουν μπαλακι κ τους βασανιζουν...οποτε δεν μπορω να κατσω να ασχοληθω με αυτην, η οποια σε κανει ο.τι θελει κ εσυ εχεις μπει σε ενα τριπακι και δεν προστατευεις καν τον εαυτο σου..αυτο κατι σημαινει κ μενα στην θεση σου θα με ανησυχουσε,δλδ θα με ανησυχουσε το οτι δεν προστατευω τον εαυτο μου κ τον εκθετω σε τετοιες ριψοκινδυνες καταστασεις..επειδη οπως ειπες ειμαστε εξειδικευμενο site ..ολοι μα ολοι δεν θα κατσουν να σου πουν πως να σωσεις αυτη την κοπελα...αλλα το πως να σωσεις τον εαυτο σου..καθως η αυτοκαταστροφη ειναι κατι που δημιουργει δυσφορια..σε ολους ..οποτε ναι..ουτε κ γω θα κανω Like σε ολο αυτο κ ουτε θα σου γραψω πως να σωσεις μια γκομενα για την οποια βαλθηκες να καταστραφεις καλε μου.

----------


## avgeris

> κοιτα,εγω θα μπορουσα να σου απαντησω πολλα για το πως θα μπορουσες να βοηθησεις..αλλα δεν μ αρεσει να βλεπω ανθρωπους να αναλωνονται διπλα σε αλλους, που τους κανουν μπαλακι κ τους βασανιζουν...οποτε δεν μπορω να κατσω να ασχοληθω με αυτην, η οποια σε κανει ο.τι θελει κ εσυ εχεις μπει σε ενα τριπακι και δεν προστατευεις καν τον εαυτο σου..αυτο κατι σημαινει κ μενα στην θεση σου θα με ανησυχουσε,δλδ θα με ανησυχουσε το οτι δεν προστατευω τον εαυτο μου κ τον εκθετω σε τετοιες ριψοκινδυνες καταστασεις..επειδη οπως ειπες ειμαστε εξειδικευμενο site ..ολοι μα ολοι δεν θα κατσουν να σου πουν πως να σωσεις αυτη την κοπελα...αλλα το πως να σωσεις τον εαυτο σου..καθως η αυτοκαταστροφη ειναι κατι που δημιουργει δυσφορια..σε ολους ..οποτε ναι..ουτε κ γω θα κανω Like σε ολο αυτο κ ουτε θα σου γραψω πως να σωσεις μια γκομενα για την οποια βαλθηκες να καταστραφεις καλε μου.



Θα συμφωνούσα σε όσα λες (ακόμα κι αν δεν με "βόλευε") αν δεν έβαζες αυτό το "όλοι μα όλοι". Υπήρξαν κάποιοι που με κατεύθυναν και μου έδωσαν "συμβουλές". Δεν είχαν "όλοι μα όλοι" τη δική σου άποψη. Μια άποψη την οποία κατά τα άλλα σέβομαι και εκτιμώ.

----------


## anxious4ever

η πλειοψηφια τουλαχιστον..τελος παντων, ειχε μια υπερβολλη το "ολοι μα ολοι"...
απλα μιλαω βλεποντας πισω απο αυτο κ οχι αυτο..
ξερω οτι δεν ειναι αυτο που θελεις, αλλα ακομα παλι παρατηρω οτι δεν προβληματιζεσαι ακομα γιατι το κανεις αυτο.
παντα σε προσελκυε η παθολογια ας πουμε? ή οι δυσκολες καταστασεις..?
φυσικα κ δεν εννοω οτι οσοι εχουν παθολογια, δεν αξιζουν αγαπης κ σεβασμου, ισα ισα κ με το παραπανω κ γω καταθλιπτικη ειμαι, νορμαλ δε με λες..
αλλα ρε παιδι μου οταν ενας ανθρωπος ο.τι κ αν εχει, ειτε ειναι διπολικος, ειτε ειναι σχιζο, ειτε καταθλιπτικος , ειτε κ νορμαλ εντελως ας πουμε, παρουσιαζει τοση δυσκολια, τοση ασαφεια κ ασυνεπεια σε οσα λεει, απορω τι ειναι αυτο που σε κανει να εχεις κολλησει τοσο? γιατι νιωθω οτι καπως δεν σεβεσαι τον εαυτο σου, με ολο το θαρρος κ σεβασμο μιλαω κ γω ετσι?

----------


## avgeris

> η πλειοψηφια τουλαχιστον..τελος παντων, ειχε μια υπερβολλη το "ολοι μα ολοι"...
> απλα μιλαω βλεποντας πισω απο αυτο κ οχι αυτο..
> ξερω οτι δεν ειναι αυτο που θελεις, αλλα ακομα παλι παρατηρω οτι δεν προβληματιζεσαι ακομα γιατι το κανεις αυτο.
> παντα σε προσελκυε η παθολογια ας πουμε? ή οι δυσκολες καταστασεις..?
> φυσικα κ δεν εννοω οτι οσοι εχουν παθολογια, δεν αξιζουν αγαπης κ σεβασμου, ισα ισα κ με το παραπανω κ γω καταθλιπτικη ειμαι, νορμαλ δε με λες..
> αλλα ρε παιδι μου οταν ενας ανθρωπος ο.τι κ αν εχει, ειτε ειναι διπολικος, ειτε ειναι σχιζο, ειτε καταθλιπτικος , ειτε κ νορμαλ εντελως ας πουμε, παρουσιαζει τοση δυσκολια, τοση ασαφεια κ ασυνεπεια σε οσα λεει, απορω τι ειναι αυτο που σε κανει να εχεις κολλησει τοσο? γιατι νιωθω οτι καπως δεν σεβεσαι τον εαυτο σου, με ολο το θαρρος κ σεβασμο μιλαω κ γω ετσι?


Όχι απλώς προβληματίζομαι, το έχω κάνει μνόνιμο θέμα συζήτησης με την ψυχολόγο μου (στην οποία πήγαινα για χρόνια μια φορά το μήνα και τους τελυταίους 3 μήνες πηγαίνω κάθε βδομάδα), αυτό απασχόλησε και τον ψυχίατρο τον οποίο επισκέφτηκα δύο φορές (από τη στιγμή που με βρήκε ΟΚ στα υπόλοιπα), το συζητώ άπειερες φορές και με τον εαυτό μου. Από ένα σημείο και μετά, από αρχές Δεκέμβρη, άφησα τα γεγονότα να με πάνε μέχρι τα μέσα Φεβρουαρίου που άρχισα να καταλαβαίνω ότι κάτι πρέπει να δω διαφορετικά. Και τις τελευταίες βδομάδες, άλλαξα σε πολλά. Δεν γίνεται η αλλαγή αυτή να γίνει ως δια μαγείας, ούτε μπορώ (προσωπικά) να αφήσω έτσι ένα άνθρωπο για τον οποίο νιώθω αρκετά πράγματα και με τον οποίο έχω δεθεί για διάφορους λόγους. Και πλέον ελέγχω πολλά περισσότερα απ' όσα έλεγχα ακόμα και ένα μήνα πριν.

----------


## anxious4ever

μαλιστα..οποτε εφοσον πηγαινεις σε ψυχολογο θα το συζητησεις φανταζομαι εκτενως τι ειναι αυτο που σε προσελκυει σε ολο αυτο..
οκ..καταλαβαινω.

----------


## Remedy

> Είναι απαραίτητο να σημειώσω κάτι.* Δεν θεωρώ ότι η στάση που έχω κρατήσει στην ιστορία είνια λογική. Και για τους περισσότερους, μην πω όλους, μπορεί να φαίνομαι παράξενος* ή οτιδήποτε άλλο, τουλάχιστον κρίνοντας από την ιστορία αυτή και μόνο. Δεν είμαι όμως εδώ για να μιλήσω για το γιατί τηρώ αυτή τη στάση, ίσως ούτε εγώ έχω σαφή και λογικοφανή απάντηση σε αυτό. Είμια εδώ για να ακούσω κάποιες απόψεις σχετικά με το πως θα μπορούσα να κάνω καλό σ' αυτή την κοπέλα με δεδομένο ότι συνεχίζω την επαφή μαζί της. Αν ήταν να σταματήσω να ασχολούμαι, θα το είχα ήδη κάνει, έχω τόσους ανθρώπους που μου το λένε εδώ και 2-3 μήνες, δεν θα έμπαινα σε ένα φόρουμ με τόσο εξειδικευμένο περιεχόμενο να αναζητήσω γνώμες από ανθρώπους που εχουν βιώσει ανάλογες καταστάσεις και έχουν μια πιο άμεση προσέγγιση στο θέμα αν είχα αποφασίσει να ξεκόψω. Και όπως είπα πιο πριν, ήδη έχω διαβάσει πολύ σημαντικές απόψεις που με οδήγησαν σε κινήσεις πιο ουσιαστικές, όπως το ότι της μίλησα "χύμα" και όπως φαίνεται, ήταν κάτι που είχε αποτέλεσμα. Το γιατί το συνεχίζω είναι κάτι που δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω αυτή τη στιγμή, είναι δύσκολο να το εξηγήσω έτσι κι αλλιώς.


δεν βλεπω τιποτε παραλογο στην σταση σου και στην ολη ιστορια.
προβληματικο, ναι, πολυ. παραλογο ομως, καθολου.

νομιζω οτι ενα κομβικο σημειο αν σε ενδιαφερει το γιατι, ειναι αν συμβαινει κι αλλες φορες να σε ελκουν αδιεξοδες η μονοπλευρες καταστασεις.
πχ, δεσμευμενες, γυναικες που σε απορριπτουν κλπ.

ενα αλλο ερωτημα ειναι το πως τα πας με το αλλο φυλο.
εχεις κατακτησεις?
οι κατακτησεις σου αυτες ειναι εφαμιλλης ομορφιας με την κοπελα που ασχολεισαι?
λιγο επιφανειακο το ερωτημα μου εκ [πρωτης οψεως, αλλα εχω λογους που το ρωταω.

----------


## avgeris

> δεν βλεπω τιποτε παραλογο στην σταση σου και στην ολη ιστορια.
> προβληματικο, ναι, πολυ. παραλογο ομως, καθολου.
> 
> νομιζω οτι ενα κομβικο σημειο αν σε ενδιαφερει το γιατι, ειναι αν συμβαινει κι αλλες φορες να σε ελκουν αδιεξοδες η μονοπλευρες καταστασεις.
> πχ, δεσμευμενες, γυναικες που σε απορριπτουν κλπ.
> 
> ενα αλλο ερωτημα ειναι το πως τα πας με το αλλο φυλο.
> εχεις κατακτησεις?
> οι κατακτησεις σου αυτες ειναι εφαμιλλης ομορφιας με την κοπελα που ασχολεισαι?
> λιγο επιφανειακο το ερωτημα μου εκ [πρωτης οψεως, αλλα εχω λογους που το ρωταω.



Πολύ ωραίο ερώτημα και θα το απαντήσω. Ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα με το αντίθετο φύλο. Ίσα-ίσα, είχα και έχω πολλές κατακτήσεις, εμφανισιακά θα με χαρακτήριζε κάποιος τουλάχιστον"γοητευτικό" και "εμφανίσμο", με καλό "πρόλογο" και αρκετό "θράσος". Γενικά, οι "απορρίψεις" ήταν σίγουρα πολύ λιγότερες από τις κατακτήσεις. Και γενικά, δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα να απορρίψω ακόμα και ωραίες γυναίκες με τις οποίες έβλεπα ότι δεν προχωρούσε η κατάσταση ή ότι δεν έδειχναν ενδιαφέρον. Στα γούστα μου, ήμουν πάντα "δύσκολος". 
Από εκεί και μετά, μπαίνει το κρίσιμο ερώτημα. Αν οι κατακτήσεις ήταν εφάμιλλης ομορφιάς με την κοπέλα. Θα το πάω παραπέρα και θα ρωτήσω αν ήταν εφάμιλλων προσόντων ή ταλέντων. Εκεί η απάντηση είναι μάλλον "όχι". Δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο στην εμφάνιση (όποιος την είδε, την χαρακτήρισε το λιγότερο "πολύ όμορφη"), αλλά και σε κάποια ιδιαίτερα καλλιτεχνικά και άλλα ταλέντα της που με τράβηξαν πολύ. Μην αναφέρω κάτι περισσότερο, θα πω μόνο ότι ιδιαίτερα σε ένα καλλιτεχνικό τομέα, ήταν (λέω ήταν γιατί τον τελευταίο χρόνο τα παράτησε) ένα από τα πιο μεγάλα ταλέντα που γνώρισα (τυχαίνει με τον τομέα αυτό να έχω σχέση, αφού με αυτόν ασχολήθηκαν και ο πατέρας μου και ο παππούς μου). Όσο σκεφτόμουν το ταλέντο της, τόσο μου φαινόταν αδύνατο να την παρατήσω. Η ομορφιά της σε συνδυασμό με το μεγάλο ταλέντο της με κρατούσαν πάντα κοντά της. Άλλωστε, εδώ και μήνες την παρακινώ να ξαναασχοληθεί με αυτό, γιατί θα είναι κρίμα να στερήσει από τον κόσμο τέτοιο ταλέντο (και η αλήθεια είναι ότι τον τελευταίο μήνα, άρχισε δειλά-δειλά να κάνει κάποιες προσπάθειες).

----------


## avgeris

> μαλιστα..οποτε εφοσον πηγαινεις σε ψυχολογο θα το συζητησεις φανταζομαι εκτενως τι ειναι αυτο που σε προσελκυει σε ολο αυτο..
> οκ..καταλαβαινω.



Αυτό που ανέφεραν και η ψυχολόγος και ο ψυχίατρος είναι ότι ως προσωπικότητα γενικά είμαι άτομο που απέχει πολύ από αυτό που λέμε "μέσο όρο", άνθρωπος που του αρέσει να "προκαλεί" και να "ξεφεύγει". Θεωρούν μάλιστα ότι εμφανίζω αρκετά στοιχεία οριακών υπομανιακών συμπεριφορών κάποιες φορές, όπως το ότι μ΄αρέσει να ξεφαντώνω με θορυβώθεις και έντονους τρόπους, να είμαι η "ψυχή της παρέας" με ατέλειωτες και ασταμάτητες πλάκες και πειράγματα, με έντονη σεξουαλικότητα προς το γυναικείο φύλο, με υπερβολική ορισμένες φορές διαχυτικότητα ακόμα και με αγνώστους κλπ. κλπ. Σε καμία περίπτωση όμως δεν θεωρούν ότι έχω περάσει κάποιο επικίνδυνο "κατώφλι" στη συμπεριφορά μου ούτε ότι υπάρχει οποιοσδήποτε κίνδυνος να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο. Απλώς, ένα άτομο που δεν ακολουθεί "πεπατημένες" και "μόδες", του αρέσει και επιδιώκει να ξεχωρίζει στο πλήθος και θέλει να τα κάνει όλα με ένα δικό του, ιδιαίτερο τρόπο. Ίσως, λέω ίσως, εκεί να βρίσκεται και κάποια εξήγηση στο τι με προσέλκυσε σε μια κοπέλα που στις "καλές εποχές" της, ζούσε μια σχεδόν μποέμικη ζωή και είχε πολλά κοινά στοιχεία με μένα στον τρόπο που φερόταν και διασκέδαζε. Λέω ΙΣΩΣ....

----------


## Tonya

θα το πω γιατί θα σκάσω: με τριβελίζει κάτι μέρες τώρα μια ανάποδη σκέψη: όλο τούτο το κατεβατό μου φαίνεται σαν ένα ιδιόρρυθμο τρολάρισμα ενός ανθρώπου που θέλει να επιβεβαιωθεί και μεις οι συνομιλητές, που ζούμε στην ατμόσφαιρα του δικού μας προβλήματος αλλά και συμπάσχουμε κρατημένοι χεράκι-χεράκι, πέφτουμε μέσα σαν ώριμα φρούτα. αν είναι έτσι, επαναλαμβάνω αν, τότε βγάζω το καπέλο στον mastermind που σκέφτεται, ενορχηστρώνει και εκτελεί αυτήν την τέλεια μηχανή. όμως, αν για μας είναι ένας ακόμη βραχύβιος προβληματισμός κοντά στους άλλους, για τον άνθρωπο-genius, που κουράζεται τόσο να στήσει την τέλεια μηχανή, είναι απώλεια ουσιώδους χρόνου από την ίδια τη ζωή. φιλαράκι, λυπούμαι, αλλά δεν σε πιστεύω πια..

----------


## anxious4ever

> θα το πω γιατί θα σκάσω: με τριβελίζει κάτι μέρες τώρα μια ανάποδη σκέψη: όλο τούτο το κατεβατό μου φαίνεται σαν ένα ιδιόρρυθμο τρολάρισμα ενός ανθρώπου που θέλει να επιβεβαιωθεί και μεις οι συνομιλητές, που ζούμε στην ατμόσφαιρα του δικού μας προβλήματος αλλά και συμπάσχουμε κρατημένοι χεράκι-χεράκι, πέφτουμε μέσα σαν ώριμα φρούτα. αν είναι έτσι, επαναλαμβάνω αν, τότε βγάζω το καπέλο στον mastermind που σκέφτεται, ενορχηστρώνει και εκτελεί αυτήν την τέλεια μηχανή. όμως, αν για μας είναι ένας ακόμη βραχύβιος προβληματισμός κοντά στους άλλους, για τον άνθρωπο-genius, που κουράζεται τόσο να στήσει την τέλεια μηχανή, είναι απώλεια ουσιώδους χρόνου από την ίδια τη ζωή. φιλαράκι, λυπούμαι, αλλά δεν σε πιστεύω πια..


γιατι τοσο βρυγδουπη δηλωση? τι σε κανει να πιστευεις οτι τρολαρει?εμενα δεν μου φαινεται κατι τετοιο παντως....
μηπως επειδη ειναι εκδηλωτικος, εκφραστικος κ περιγραφει τον εαυτο του ως τυπο Boem? γιατι κ γω οπως περιγραφει τον εαυτο του, ετσι ακριβως ειμαι..
δεν μου κανει καμια μα καμια εντυπωση, ναι ειμαι κ γω η ψυχη της παρεας, φωνακλου, γελαω με το στομα ανοιχτο κ με ολη μου την καρδια..
η αληθεια ειναι οτι κ εμενα με προσελκυουν ατομα με παθολογια, οχι ομως ισως για σχεση αλλα για φιλους στανταρ.. κ ειναι κατι που παντα ψαχνω στην ζωη μου, δλδ αναζητω τον λογο για τον οποιο το κανω αυτο, να επιλεγω δλδ ατομα με παθολογια στον κυκλο μου..
ενα πραματακι μονο που σκεφτομαι ειναι οτι αυτοι οι ανθρωποι εκφραζουν την πλευρα που φοβομαστε κ ισως το επιλεγουμε γιατι θελουμε να το γνωρισουμε απο κοντα αυτο το κομματι μας, καθολου απιθανο, ειναι κ αυτο μια καλη ερμηνεια..
αλλα δεν βρισκω τον λογο να τον θεωρω τρολλ..με τιποτα.

----------


## Tonya

> γιατι τοσο βρυγδουπη δηλωση? τι σε κανει να πιστευεις οτι τρολαρει?εμενα δεν μου φαινεται κατι τετοιο παντως....
> μηπως επειδη ειναι εκδηλωτικος, εκφραστικος κ περιγραφει τον εαυτο του ως τυπο Boem? γιατι κ γω οπως περιγραφει τον εαυτο του, ετσι ακριβως ειμαι..
> δεν μου κανει καμια μα καμια εντυπωση, ναι ειμαι κ γω η ψυχη της παρεας, φωνακλου, γελαω με το στομα ανοιχτο κ με ολη μου την καρδια..
> η αληθεια ειναι οτι κ εμενα με προσελκυουν ατομα με παθολογια, οχι ομως ισως για σχεση αλλα για φιλους στανταρ.. κ ειναι κατι που παντα ψαχνω στην ζωη μου, δλδ αναζητω τον λογο για τον οποιο το κανω αυτο, να επιλεγω δλδ ατομα με παθολογια στον κυκλο μου..
> ενα πραματακι μονο που σκεφτομαι ειναι οτι αυτοι οι ανθρωποι εκφραζουν την πλευρα που φοβομαστε κ ισως το επιλεγουμε γιατι θελουμε να το γνωρισουμε απο κοντα αυτο το κομματι μας, καθολου απιθανο, ειναι κ αυτο μια καλη ερμηνεια..
> αλλα δεν βρισκω τον λογο να τον θεωρω τρολλ..με τιποτα.


μμμ αγαπητή μου, έτσι κατά πώς λες σκεφτόμουν ως πριν μερικές μέρες και όταν γύριζα ανάποδα, το απόδιωχνα. το τελευταίο ποστ είναι επιτηδευμένα περιγραφικό. επιφυλάσσομαι

----------


## anxious4ever

δεν μπορω να το πω αυτο..κ γω οταν μιαλω για μενα ειμαι αρκετα περιγραφικη...

----------


## avgeris

> θα το πω γιατί θα σκάσω: με τριβελίζει κάτι μέρες τώρα μια ανάποδη σκέψη: όλο τούτο το κατεβατό μου φαίνεται σαν ένα ιδιόρρυθμο τρολάρισμα ενός ανθρώπου που θέλει να επιβεβαιωθεί και μεις οι συνομιλητές, που ζούμε στην ατμόσφαιρα του δικού μας προβλήματος αλλά και συμπάσχουμε κρατημένοι χεράκι-χεράκι, πέφτουμε μέσα σαν ώριμα φρούτα. αν είναι έτσι, επαναλαμβάνω αν, τότε βγάζω το καπέλο στον mastermind που σκέφτεται, ενορχηστρώνει και εκτελεί αυτήν την τέλεια μηχανή. όμως, αν για μας είναι ένας ακόμη βραχύβιος προβληματισμός κοντά στους άλλους, για τον άνθρωπο-genius, που κουράζεται τόσο να στήσει την τέλεια μηχανή, είναι απώλεια ουσιώδους χρόνου από την ίδια τη ζωή. φιλαράκι, λυπούμαι, αλλά δεν σε πιστεύω πια..



Λυπάμαι αν αυτή την εικόνα σου έχω δώσει. Δεν ισχύει όμως τίποτα απ΄όσα λες. Και δεν βρίσκω προσωπικά και κανένα λόγο να "έστηνα" μια τέτοια ιστορία. Τι κερδίζω; Τα......Like; Στις ερωτήσεις που μου κάνει ο καθένας απαντάω, όσο το δυνατό πιο ειλικρινά. Αν κάποιος δεν με πιστεύει, πολύ καλά κάνει, λογικό το βρίσκω. Λογικό όμως βρίσκω και το να γράφω πράγματα για τον εαυτό μου, όταν κάποιος μου κάνει αντίστοιχες ερωτήσεις. Στο βαθμό βέβαια που μπορώ να επεκταθώ στο θέμα. Και το ξαναλέω, κάποιες απαντήσεις που πήρα εδώ μέσα, με βοήθησαν πάρα πολύ και ήδη φαίνεται να έχουν αποτέλεσμα. Πίστεψέ με, όταν δε θα έχω πια κανένα λόγο να με απασχολεί αυτή η ιστορία (με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο), δεν θα ξαναμπώ να "τρολλάρω" κανέναν. Ούτε θα ξαναενοχλήσω.

----------


## anxious4ever

εχεις λοιπον σκεφτει οτι η παθολογια σε εκφραζει καπως?μηπως πχ εκφραζει ενα κομματι σου που μπορει να ειχες φοβηθει?
εμενα ισχυει αυτο καπως..
βεβαια παθαινω κ το αντιθετο, επειδη φοβαμαι την παθολογια οταν την βλεπω φευγω μακρια χιλιομετρα, που συνηθως αυτο μου συμβαινει.

----------


## avgeris

> εχεις λοιπον σκεφτει οτι η παθολογια σε εκφραζει καπως?μηπως πχ εκφραζει ενα κομματι σου που μπορει να ειχες φοβηθει?
> εμενα ισχυει αυτο καπως..
> βεβαια παθαινω κ το αντιθετο, επειδη φοβαμαι την παθολογια οταν την βλεπω φευγω μακρια χιλιομετρα, που συνηθως αυτο μου συμβαινει.


Η ζωή που ζούσε η κοπέλα και με εξέφραζε και με απωθούσε. Πολλές φορές, όταν αναρωτιόμουν τι στο καλό συνέβη, έπιανα τον εαυτό μου να σκέφτεται ότι ΑΝ την είχα γνωρίσει προσωπικά μέσω ενός πιο "φυσιολογικού" τρόπου (π.χ. γνωριμία,μέσω φίλων, σε ένα μπαρ κλπ.) και θα με εντυπωσίαζε και θα ήθελα να μπω στον κύκλο της και στον τρόπο ζωής της αλλά και θα με απωθούσε, θα με εκνεύριζε ίσως, η υπερβολή της σε όλο αυτό. Το έχω βιώσει και άλλοτε, με άλλες κοπέλες, και το βιώνω και τώρα συχνά, γυναίκες που μου αρέσουν πολύ επειδή είναι "μποέμ τύπισσες" να με απωθούν εξίσου πολύ επειδή....είναι "μποέμ τύπισσες". Με αυτές, μου αρέσει να "παίζω" ερωτικά, να της φλερτάρω, να τις προσεγγίζω, να νιώθω όμορφα με την παρουσία τους δίπλα μου, αλλά ταυτόχρονα να κρατάω αποστάσεις και να μην προχωρώ σε πιο έντονο ερωτισμό μαζί τους. Κάτι τέτοιο μάλλον θα συνέβαινε και με εκείνη στην περίπτωση που την είχα γνωρίσει αλλιώς. Οπότε, ναι, μπαίνει έντονα μέσα το στοιχείο του φλερτ που παίχτηκε μέσω μηνυμάτων, του "παιχνιδιού" μεταξύ μας, όταν ακόμα δεν μπορούσα καν να διανοηθώ τι συνέβαινε στην πρααγματικότητα. Και η απόσταση μεταξύ μας εξασφάλιζε το ότι η όποια σχέση μας θα ήταν απλώς ερωτική και δεν θα χρειαζόταν να περάσω στο στάδιο του "κρατάω αποστάσεις". Όταν πλέον έμαθα τι συνέβαινε (σχεδόν 3 μήνες μετά) είχα ήδη δεθεί συναισθηματικά, δεν ήξερα ακόμα το πόσα άλλα προβλήματα παρουσιάζονταν ως συνοδά της διαταραχής της. Στην αρχή πίστευα ότι το κλείσιμο στο σπίτι οφειλόταν στην κατάθλιψη, που κάποια στιγμή θα περνούσε και θα την έκανε να ξαναβγεί, γι αυτό το λόγο άλλωστε πήγα ως την πόλη της με την ελπίδα ότι τουλάχιστον θα την έβλεπα στο κατώφλι της. Αρκετά αργότερα (2 μήνες σχεδόν μετά το ταξίδι) συνειδητοποίησα ότι μένει κλεισμένη μέσα λόγω άλλου αιτίου, της φοβίας της προς τους άντρες και γενικότερα προς τους ξένους (που αν το ήξερα από πριν, πριοφανώς και δεν θα έκανα το ταξίδι). Ήδη όμως, μέρα με τη μέρα, πριν ακόμα υποπτεφθώ οτιδήποτε, είχε χτιστεί μια έντονη διαδικτυακή σχέση και μια προσμονή (από την πλευρά μου) με ένα ιδανικό σενάριο (πανέμορφη, "μποέμ τύπισσα" με την οποία ήδη είχε γίνει η ερωτική προσέγγιση χωρίς όμως την ανάγκη να την ακολουθήσω στον τρόπο ζωής της, αφού θα είμαστε μακριά). Όταν έμαθα ολόκληρη την αλήθεια (αρκετά πρόσφατα), μάλλον ήταν αρκετά αργά να ξεφύγω από όλο αυτό το σκηνικό που είχα δημιουργήσει στο μυαλό μου. Και ήδη είχα δεθεί τόσο πολύ μαζί της που δεν μπορούσα να διανοηθώ ότι θα την άφηνα μόνη. 
Πολλά δεν κολλάνε τελείως σε όλο αυτό, αλλά είναι μια πιθανή εξήγηση που έδωσα στα γιατί και τα πως αυτής της ιστορίας.

----------


## Remedy

> Αυτό που ανέφεραν και η ψυχολόγος και ο ψυχίατρος είναι ότι ως προσωπικότητα γενικά είμαι άτομο που απέχει πολύ από αυτό που λέμε "μέσο όρο", άνθρωπος που του αρέσει να "προκαλεί" και να "ξεφεύγει". Θεωρούν μάλιστα ότι εμφανίζω αρκετά στοιχεία οριακών υπομανιακών συμπεριφορών κάποιες φορές, όπως το ότι μ΄αρέσει να ξεφαντώνω με θορυβώθεις και έντονους τρόπους, να είμαι η "ψυχή της παρέας" με ατέλειωτες και ασταμάτητες πλάκες και πειράγματα, με έντονη σεξουαλικότητα προς το γυναικείο φύλο, με υπερβολική ορισμένες φορές διαχυτικότητα ακόμα και με αγνώστους κλπ. κλπ. Σε καμία περίπτωση όμως δεν θεωρούν ότι έχω περάσει κάποιο επικίνδυνο "κατώφλι" στη συμπεριφορά μου ούτε ότι υπάρχει οποιοσδήποτε κίνδυνος να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο. Απλώς, ένα άτομο που δεν ακολουθεί "πεπατημένες" και "μόδες", του αρέσει και επιδιώκει να ξεχωρίζει στο πλήθος και θέλει να τα κάνει όλα με ένα δικό του, ιδιαίτερο τρόπο. Ίσως, λέω ίσως, εκεί να βρίσκεται και κάποια εξήγηση στο τι με προσέλκυσε σε μια κοπέλα που στις "καλές εποχές" της, ζούσε μια σχεδόν μποέμικη ζωή και είχε πολλά κοινά στοιχεία με μένα στον τρόπο που φερόταν και διασκέδαζε. Λέω ΙΣΩΣ....


μαλιστα.
απο οσα εχεις πει, εκει που καταληγω εγω, ειναι οτι το ενδιαφερον σου ειναι καθαρα ερωτικο.
φυσικα, θελεις να παει στον γιατρο και να ισορροπησει, ομως οχι επειδη εισαι φιλος της, αλλα κυριως γιατι οπως ειναι τωρα δεν μπορει να υπαρξει καμια εξελιξη μεταξυ σας, αφου ειναι κλεισμενη μεσα.
φυσικα και να μην γινει απολυτως τπτ μεταξυ σας, θα εξακολουθησεις να θελεις να γινει καλα, γιατι δεν εισαι κακος ανθρωπος, αλλα αυτο ειναι δευτερευον.

ΒΑΣΙΚΑ, αυτο που θελεις ειναι να εξακριβωσεις αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει οντως καποια αισθηματα για σενα, και ακομα περισσοτερο, να εξακριβωσεις αν ειναι οντως αυτη που ονειρευεσαι οτι ειναι, τοσο σαν εμφανιση, οσο και σαν προσωπικοτητα, αλλα πανω απ ολα, απεναντι σου...

τουτων δοθεντων, δεν βλεπω καμια εκμεταλλευση απο την κοπελα.
βλεπω την ταση της να σε χειριζεται, αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι εκμεταλλευση.
αυτη προσπαθει να χειριστει το ενδιαφερον σου για εκεινην και σου μοιραζει υποσχεσεις, κι εσυ προσπαθεις να χειριστεις την αναγκη που εχει απο την παρεα σου, ωστε να την φερεις στα νερα σου και να συναντηθειτε, κατα προτιμηση αφου παει στον γιατρο, μιας και χωρις να παει στον γιατρο, δεν ερχεται ετσι κι αλλιως.
αρα κατα μια εννοια, περα απ τον ανθρωπισμο, ο γιατρος ειναι προυποθεση για να υπαρξη κατι μεταξυ σας.

τπτ απο αυτα δεν ειναι παραλογο. γοητευτηκες απο μια κοπελα πανω απο τα στανταρ που συνηθως εχεις, και θελεις να δεις αν εχεις καποια ευκαιρια μαζι της κι αν ειναι αυτη που φανταζεσαι.
για οσο καιρο διατηρεις την ελπιδα σου οτι μπορει και να παει και οτι μπορει αφου παει να ειναι οπως την ονειρευεσαι, θα επιμενεις. αν αποφασισεις οτι απλα κωλλυσιεργει για να μην χασει τις συνομιλιες σας, θα την παρατησεις..

----------


## avgeris

> μαλιστα.
> απο οσα εχεις πει, εκει που καταληγω εγω, ειναι οτι το ενδιαφερον σου ειναι καθαρα ερωτικο.
> φυσικα, θελεις να παει στον γιατρο και να ισορροπησει, οχι επειδη εισαι φιλος της, αλλα κυριως γιατι οπως ειναι τωρα δεν μπορει να υπαρξει καμια εξελιξη μεταξυ σας.
> φυσικα και να μην γινει απολυτως τπτ μεταξυ σας, θα εξακολουθησεις να θελεις να γινει καλα, γιατι δεν εισαι κακος ανθρωπος, αλλα αυτο ειναι δευτερυον.
> ΒΑΣΙΚΑ, αυτο που θελεις ειναι να εξακριβωσεις αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει οντως καποια αισθηματα για σενα, και ακομα περισσοτερο, να εξακριβωσεις αν ειναι οντως αυτη που ονειρευεσαι οτι ειναι, τοσο σαν εμφανιση, οσο και σαν προσωπικοτητα, αλλα πανω απ ολα, απεναντι σου...
> 
> τουτων δοθεντων, δεν βλεπω καμια εκμεταλλευση απο την κοπελα.
> βλεπω την ταση της να σε χειριζεται, αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι εκμεταλλευση.
> αυτη προσπαθει να χειριστει το ενδιαφερον σου για εκεινην να σου μοιραζει υποσχεσεις, κι εσυ προσπαθεις να χειριστεις την αναγκη που εχει απο την παρεα σου, ωστε να την φερεις στα νερα σου και να συναντηθειτε, κατα προτιμηση αφου παει στον γιατρο, μιας και χωρις να παει στον γιατρο, δεν ερχεται ετσι κι αλλιως.
> ...


Μακράν η καλύτερη ανάλυση που θα μπορούσα να διαβάσω. Ναι, όσο κι αν το ψάξω, είσαι μέσα σε ένα ποσοστό που αγγίζει το 100%. Έτσι ακριβώς είναι. ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ. Μία μόνο "ένσταση": δεν θα την παρατήσω. Απλώς θα πάψω πλέον να ελπίζω σε οτιδήποτε ερωτικό.

----------


## anxious4ever

> Η ζωή που ζούσε η κοπέλα και με εξέφραζε και με απωθούσε. Πολλές φορές, όταν αναρωτιόμουν τι στο καλό συνέβη, έπιανα τον εαυτό μου να σκέφτεται ότι ΑΝ την είχα γνωρίσει προσωπικά μέσω ενός πιο "φυσιολογικού" τρόπου (π.χ. γνωριμία,μέσω φίλων, σε ένα μπαρ κλπ.) και θα με εντυπωσίαζε και θα ήθελα να μπω στον κύκλο της και στον τρόπο ζωής της αλλά και θα με απωθούσε, θα με εκνεύριζε ίσως, η υπερβολή της σε όλο αυτό. Το έχω βιώσει και άλλοτε, με άλλες κοπέλες, και το βιώνω και τώρα συχνά, γυναίκες που μου αρέσουν πολύ επειδή είναι "μποέμ τύπισσες" να με απωθούν εξίσου πολύ επειδή....είναι "μποέμ τύπισσες". Με αυτές, μου αρέσει να "παίζω" ερωτικά, να της φλερτάρω, να τις προσεγγίζω, να νιώθω όμορφα με την παρουσία τους δίπλα μου, αλλά ταυτόχρονα να κρατάω αποστάσεις και να μην προχωρώ σε πιο έντονο ερωτισμό μαζί τους. Κάτι τέτοιο μάλλον θα συνέβαινε και με εκείνη στην περίπτωση που την είχα γνωρίσει αλλιώς. Οπότε, ναι, μπαίνει έντονα μέσα το στοιχείο του φλερτ που παίχτηκε μέσω μηνυμάτων, του "παιχνιδιού" μεταξύ μας, όταν ακόμα δεν μπορούσα καν να διανοηθώ τι συνέβαινε στην πρααγματικότητα. Και η απόσταση μεταξύ μας εξασφάλιζε το ότι η όποια σχέση μας θα ήταν απλώς ερωτική και δεν θα χρειαζόταν να περάσω στο στάδιο του "κρατάω αποστάσεις". Όταν πλέον έμαθα τι συνέβαινε (σχεδόν 3 μήνες μετά) είχα ήδη δεθεί συναισθηματικά, δεν ήξερα ακόμα το πόσα άλλα προβλήματα παρουσιάζονταν ως συνοδά της διαταραχής της. Στην αρχή πίστευα ότι το κλείσιμο στο σπίτι οφειλόταν στην κατάθλιψη, που κάποια στιγμή θα περνούσε και θα την έκανε να ξαναβγεί, γι αυτό το λόγο άλλωστε πήγα ως την πόλη της με την ελπίδα ότι τουλάχιστον θα την έβλεπα στο κατώφλι της. Αρκετά αργότερα (2 μήνες σχεδόν μετά το ταξίδι) συνειδητοποίησα ότι μένει κλεισμένη μέσα λόγω άλλου αιτίου, της φοβίας της προς τους άντρες και γενικότερα προς τους ξένους (που αν το ήξερα από πριν, πριοφανώς και δεν θα έκανα το ταξίδι). Ήδη όμως, μέρα με τη μέρα, πριν ακόμα υποπτεφθώ οτιδήποτε, είχε χτιστεί μια έντονη διαδικτυακή σχέση και μια προσμονή (από την πλευρά μου) με ένα ιδανικό σενάριο (πανέμορφη, "μποέμ τύπισσα" με την οποία ήδη είχε γίνει η ερωτική προσέγγιση χωρίς όμως την ανάγκη να την ακολουθήσω στον τρόπο ζωής της, αφού θα είμαστε μακριά). Όταν έμαθα ολόκληρη την αλήθεια (αρκετά πρόσφατα), μάλλον ήταν αρκετά αργά να ξεφύγω από όλο αυτό το σκηνικό που είχα δημιουργήσει στο μυαλό μου. Και ήδη είχα δεθεί τόσο πολύ μαζί της που δεν μπορούσα να διανοηθώ ότι θα την άφηνα μόνη. 
> Πολλά δεν κολλάνε τελείως σε όλο αυτό, αλλά είναι μια πιθανή εξήγηση που έδωσα στα γιατί και τα πως αυτής της ιστορίας.


απο ολο αυτο ενιωσα οτι απλα εχεις ερωτευθει μια εικονα που μονος σου εχεις φτιαξει..
μπορει μαλιστα εφοσον δνε την εχεις δει κ ποτε, να την εχει κατασκευασει η ιδια προς εσενα για να σε δελεασει..
εγω θα σου ελεγα κρατα μικρο καλαθακι κ μην αναλωνεσαι τοσο πολυ..
πιστευω οτι εχεις εντονη την επιθυμια για συντροφικοτητα που εισαι ετοιμος να τα δωσεις ολα για ολα...
θα ελεγα απλα να κατσεις στ αυγα σου κ να επεξεργαστεις με την ψυχοθεραπεια σου τους πραγματικους λογους για τους οποιους κολλας με εναν ανθρωπο που δεν εχει καν συναντησει κ αγγιξει ποτε κ να εισαι πιο συνειδητος στις επιλογες σου..
νιωθω οτι εκτιθεσαι κ δεν προστατευεις τον εαυτο σου.
σου λεω φυσικα πως νιωθω εγω απο τα λεγομενα σου ...απλα αντιλαμβανομαι οτι η μεγαλη σου επιθυμια το να εισαι με καποιον, πεφτεις λιγο σε ο.τι σου κανει κλικ χωρις επιλεκτικοτητα ομως.
Πιστευω οτι οποιοσδηποτε ανθρωπος του εκαναν ολα αυτα τα σκωτσεζικα ντους θα ειχε κοψει λασπη..οποτε παρατηρω μετα απο αυτο οτι η ανοχη σου ειναι μεγαλη..
οποτε ευθυς αμεσως συμπεραινω οτι για να εχεις τοσο μεγαλη ανοχη κ γενικα να ανεχεσαι τα παιχνιδια καποιας την οποια ουτε καν την ξερεις ουσιαστικα..δειχνει εναν ανθρωπο που πιθανον μεγαλωσε σε οικογενειακο περιβαλλον που ανεχτηκε πολλα..
(σορρυ αλλα πολλες φορες βγαινει ο φρουντ απο μεσα μου..χααχαχαχ)...

----------


## anxious4ever

> μαλιστα.
> απο οσα εχεις πει, εκει που καταληγω εγω, ειναι οτι το ενδιαφερον σου ειναι καθαρα ερωτικο.
> φυσικα, θελεις να παει στον γιατρο και να ισορροπησει, ομως οχι επειδη εισαι φιλος της, αλλα κυριως γιατι οπως ειναι τωρα δεν μπορει να υπαρξει καμια εξελιξη μεταξυ σας, αφου ειναι κλεισμενη μεσα.
> φυσικα και να μην γινει απολυτως τπτ μεταξυ σας, θα εξακολουθησεις να θελεις να γινει καλα, γιατι δεν εισαι κακος ανθρωπος, αλλα αυτο ειναι δευτερευον.
> 
> ΒΑΣΙΚΑ, αυτο που θελεις ειναι να εξακριβωσεις αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει οντως καποια αισθηματα για σενα, και ακομα περισσοτερο, να εξακριβωσεις αν ειναι οντως αυτη που ονειρευεσαι οτι ειναι, τοσο σαν εμφανιση, οσο και σαν προσωπικοτητα, αλλα πανω απ ολα, απεναντι σου...
> 
> τουτων δοθεντων, δεν βλεπω καμια εκμεταλλευση απο την κοπελα.
> βλεπω την ταση της να σε χειριζεται, αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι εκμεταλλευση.
> ...


δνε συμφωνω απολυτα με ολα τα παραπανω..κ ειδικα στο σημειο περι χειρισμου..
δλδ θεωρεις οτι ο χειρισμος δνε ειναι εκμεταλλευση??
κ αν δεν ειναι εκμεταλλευση σκοπιμη, που μαλλον αυτο εννοεις...του αξιζει να ειναι με εναν ανθρωπο ή να ασχολειται με καποιον τελος παντων, ο οποιος ασυνειδητα ειναι χειριστικος??

----------


## Remedy

> δνε συμφωνω απολυτα με ολα τα παραπανω..κ ειδικα στο σημειο περι χειρισμου..
> δλδ θεωρεις οτι ο χειρισμος δνε ειναι εκμεταλλευση??
> κ αν δεν ειναι εκμεταλλευση σκοπιμη, που μαλλον αυτο εννοεις...του αξιζει να ειναι με εναν ανθρωπο ή να ασχολειται με καποιον τελος παντων, ο οποιος ασυνειδητα ειναι χειριστικος??


το
σχολιο μου ειναι, οτι ειναι ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΥΟ χειριστικοι ο ενας απεναντι στον αλλον, οποτε, οχι, δεν ειναι εκμεταλλευση, ειναι ερωτικο παιχνιδι.

----------


## avgeris

> απο ολο αυτο ενιωσα οτι απλα εχεις ερωτευθει μια εικονα που μονος σου εχεις φτιαξει..
> μπορει μαλιστα εφοσον δνε την εχεις δει κ ποτε, να την εχει κατασκευασει η ιδια προς εσενα για να σε δελεασει..
> εγω θα σου ελεγα κρατα μικρο καλαθακι κ μην αναλωνεσαι τοσο πολυ..
> πιστευω οτι εχεις εντονη την επιθυμια για συντροφικοτητα που εισαι ετοιμος να τα δωσεις ολα για ολα...
> θα ελεγα απλα να κατσεις στ αυγα σου κ να επεξεργαστεις με την ψυχοθεραπεια σου τους πραγματικους λογους για τους οποιους κολλας με εναν ανθρωπο που δεν εχει καν συναντησει κ αγγιξει ποτε κ να εισαι πιο συνειδητος στις επιλογες σου..
> νιωθω οτι εκτιθεσαι κ δεν προστατευεις τον εαυτο σου.
> σου λεω φυσικα πως νιωθω εγω απο τα λεγομενα σου ...απλα αντιλαμβανομαι οτι η μεγαλη σου επιθυμια το να εισαι με καποιον, πεφτεις λιγο σε ο.τι σου κανει κλικ χωρις επιλεκτικοτητα ομως.
> Πιστευω οτι οποιοσδηποτε ανθρωπος του εκαναν ολα αυτα τα σκωτσεζικα ντους θα ειχε κοψει λασπη..οποτε παρατηρω μετα απο αυτο οτι η ανοχη σου ειναι μεγαλη..
> οποτε ευθυς αμεσως συμπεραινω οτι για να εχεις τοσο μεγαλη ανοχη κ γενικα να ανεχεσαι τα παιχνιδια καποιας την οποια ουτε καν την ξερεις ουσιαστικα..δειχνει εναν ανθρωπο που πιθανον μεγαλωσε σε οικογενειακο περιβαλλον που ανεχτηκε πολλα..
> (σορρυ αλλα πολλες φορες βγαινει ο φρουντ απο μεσα μου..χααχαχαχ)...




Το ότι έχω ερωτευτεί μια εικόνα εν πολλοίς ανύπαρκτη, ισχύει.
Δεν ισχύει το ότι η εικόνα κατασκευάστηκε απ' αυτήν, οι πληροφορίες που μάζεψα συντείνουν στο ότι όντως η ζωή της ήταν έτσι όπως μου την περιέγραφε.
Για το τελευταίο σχόλιο, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς ότι το οικογενειακό μουτ περιβάλλον ανέχτηκε πολλά (από μένα; από άλλους;....)
Για τα ενδιάμεσα σχόλια, συνοπτικά. Δεν δίνω γη και ύδωρ για τη συντροφικότητα, είναι μάλλον η πρώτη φορά που συνέβη κάτι τέτοιο. Το πως και γιατί συνέβη σε λάθος περίπτωση, αυτό είναι κάτι που πρέπει να κοιτάξω. Τον εαυτό μου όντως τον άφησα απροστάτευτο μέχρι πριν από ένα-ενάμιση μήνα, τώρα πλέον έχω αρχίσει να ξαναβρίσκω την παλιά μου ζωή σιγά-σιγά (και βοηθάει πολύ και η επικοινωνία μου μέσα από το φόρουμ).

----------


## elis

Μεγάλε εσύ είσαι δημοσιογράφος και θεσ να δεις τι πουλιά πιάνουμε ελπίζω να είσαι απλά περίεργος κ να μην πληρώνεσαι κι ελπίζω να μην κουτσομπολευεισ κατά τα άλλα συνέχισε το ρομάντζο ωραία τα γραφεισ

----------


## avgeris

> Μεγάλε εσύ είσαι δημοσιογράφος και θεσ να δεις τι πουλιά πιάνουμε ελπίζω να είσαι απλά περίεργος κ να μην πληρώνεσαι κι ελπίζω να μην κουτσομπολευεισ κατά τα άλλα συνέχισε το ρομάντζο ωραία τα γραφεισ



Κι εσύ από την αρχή στάθηκες κακοπροαίρετα απέναντί μου. Δεν απαντούσα, δεν απαντούσα, αλλά και η υπομονή έχει όρια. Αν δε σέβεσαι τον προβληματισμό του άλλου, απλώς σταμάτησε να ασχολείσαι. Δεν σου ζήτησα με το ζόρι να μου απαντάς. Ούτε οι ερωτήσεις μου απευθύνονταν προσωπικά σε σένα. Ναι, πληρώνομαι, έχω χτίσει πολυκατοικίες μ΄αυτό τον τρόπο. έχεις κανένα IBAN διαθέσιμο να βάλω και σ' εσένα λίγα λεφτά για να μ΄αφήσεις ήσυχο;

----------


## lessing

> Πολύ ωραίο ερώτημα και θα το απαντήσω. Ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα με το αντίθετο φύλο. Ίσα-ίσα, είχα και έχω πολλές κατακτήσεις, εμφανισιακά θα με χαρακτήριζε κάποιος τουλάχιστον"γοητευτικό" και "εμφανίσμο", με καλό "πρόλογο" και αρκετό "θράσος". Γενικά, οι "απορρίψεις" ήταν σίγουρα πολύ λιγότερες από τις κατακτήσεις. Και γενικά, δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα να απορρίψω ακόμα και ωραίες γυναίκες με τις οποίες έβλεπα ότι δεν προχωρούσε η κατάσταση ή ότι δεν έδειχναν ενδιαφέρον. Στα γούστα μου, ήμουν πάντα "δύσκολος". 
> Από εκεί και μετά, μπαίνει το κρίσιμο ερώτημα. Αν οι κατακτήσεις ήταν εφάμιλλης ομορφιάς με την κοπέλα. Θα το πάω παραπέρα και θα ρωτήσω αν ήταν εφάμιλλων προσόντων ή ταλέντων. Εκεί η απάντηση είναι μάλλον "όχι". Δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο στην εμφάνιση (όποιος την είδε, την χαρακτήρισε το λιγότερο "πολύ όμορφη"), αλλά και σε κάποια ιδιαίτερα καλλιτεχνικά και άλλα ταλέντα της που με τράβηξαν πολύ. Μην αναφέρω κάτι περισσότερο, θα πω μόνο ότι ιδιαίτερα σε ένα καλλιτεχνικό τομέα, ήταν (λέω ήταν γιατί τον τελευταίο χρόνο τα παράτησε) ένα από τα πιο μεγάλα ταλέντα που γνώρισα (τυχαίνει με τον τομέα αυτό να έχω σχέση, αφού με αυτόν ασχολήθηκαν και ο πατέρας μου και ο παππούς μου). Όσο σκεφτόμουν το ταλέντο της, τόσο μου φαινόταν αδύνατο να την παρατήσω. Η ομορφιά της σε συνδυασμό με το μεγάλο ταλέντο της με κρατούσαν πάντα κοντά της. Άλλωστε, εδώ και μήνες την παρακινώ να ξαναασχοληθεί με αυτό, γιατί θα είναι κρίμα να στερήσει από τον κόσμο τέτοιο ταλέντο (και η αλήθεια είναι ότι τον τελευταίο μήνα, άρχισε δειλά-δειλά να κάνει κάποιες προσπάθειες).


Αχ πες μου οτι ειναι χορευτρια η μουσικος η τραγουδιστρια!!!!Θα χαρω παρα πολυ!

----------


## lessing

Οσο για τα υπολοιπα φυσικο ειναι να σε συναρπαζει η κοπελλα.Κ ο ερωτας προβολη ειναι απο αυτα που εχουμε αναγκη γιαυτο ειναι κ η πιο γλυκεια ψευδαισθηση.Για μενα η ιστορια ειναι εξαιρετικα ενδιαφερουσα γιατι ειναι εξω απο τα συνηθισμενα.Και ειναι ωραιο να σε κινητοποιει καποιος που δεν ειναι συνηθισμενος.(Μιλαω κ για την προηγουμενη ζωη της)Οι πιο ενδιαφεροντες ανθρωποι ειναι ακριβως οι ''μποεμ''κ αυτοι που ζουν εξω απο τα συνηθισμενα.Και φυσικα οι καλλιτεχνες.

----------


## avgeris

> Αχ πες μου οτι ειναι χορευτρια η μουσικος η τραγουδιστρια!!!!Θα χαρω παρα πολυ!




Δεν θα ήθελα να απαντήσω με ναι ή όχι επειδή δεν θέλω να δώσω τόσο "συγκεκριμένες" πληροφορίες για την κοπέλα. Πάντως, έχει ΑΠΙΘΑΝΟ ΤΑΛΕΝΤΟ σε αυτό που κάνει (και το οποίο είναι αυτό που ήθελε να κάνει από μικρή).

----------


## avgeris

> Οσο για τα υπολοιπα φυσικο ειναι να σε συναρπαζει η κοπελλα.Κ ο ερωτας προβολη ειναι απο αυτα που εχουμε αναγκη γιαυτο ειναι κ η πιο γλυκεια ψευδαισθηση.Για μενα η ιστορια ειναι εξαιρετικα ενδιαφερουσα γιατι ειναι εξω απο τα συνηθισμενα.Και ειναι ωραιο να σε κινητοποιει καποιος που δεν ειναι συνηθισμενος.(Μιλαω κ για την προηγουμενη ζωη της)Οι πιο ενδιαφεροντες ανθρωποι ειναι ακριβως οι ''μποεμ''κ αυτοι που ζουν εξω απο τα συνηθισμενα.Και φυσικα οι καλλιτεχνες.



Σκέφτομαι (και το λέω ειλικρινά) ότι αν καθήσω και γράψω ένα σενάριο ή διήγημα με την ιστορία αυτή, πολλοί θα αναρωτηθούν για το πόσο φευγάτη φαντασία έχει ο συγγραφέας. Πολλοί, έξω από τέτοιου είδους θέματα, μπορεί να το απορρίψουν κιόλας ως "εξωπραγματικό" ή "απίθανο". Και όντως, αυτό το "μποέμικο" πάντα με τραβούσε σε γυναίκες, αλλά και το φοβόμουν ταυτόχρονα. Αδιάφορο πάντως δεν με άφηνε γυναίκα που είχε αυτό το στοιχείο.

----------


## anxious4ever

> Το ότι έχω ερωτευτεί μια εικόνα εν πολλοίς ανύπαρκτη, ισχύει.
> Δεν ισχύει το ότι η εικόνα κατασκευάστηκε απ' αυτήν, οι πληροφορίες που μάζεψα συντείνουν στο ότι όντως η ζωή της ήταν έτσι όπως μου την περιέγραφε.
> Για το τελευταίο σχόλιο, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς ότι το οικογενειακό μουτ περιβάλλον ανέχτηκε πολλά (από μένα; από άλλους;....)
> Για τα ενδιάμεσα σχόλια, συνοπτικά. Δεν δίνω γη και ύδωρ για τη συντροφικότητα, είναι μάλλον η πρώτη φορά που συνέβη κάτι τέτοιο. Το πως και γιατί συνέβη σε λάθος περίπτωση, αυτό είναι κάτι που πρέπει να κοιτάξω. Τον εαυτό μου όντως τον άφησα απροστάτευτο μέχρι πριν από ένα-ενάμιση μήνα, τώρα πλέον έχω αρχίσει να ξαναβρίσκω την παλιά μου ζωή σιγά-σιγά (και βοηθάει πολύ και η επικοινωνία μου μέσα από το φόρουμ).


εννοουσα οτι εχεις ανεχτει πολλα εσυ απο το οικογενειακο σου περιβαλλον, τωρα οκ..μη το δενεις κ σκοινι κορδονι αυτο που λεω, μια υποθεση εκανα..οκ..
εγω απλα να βοηθησω προσπαθω, αλλα εφοσον βρισκεις τον εαυτο σου σιγα σιγα χαιρομαι που συμβαινει κ που το αντιληφθηκες.

----------


## elis

Μεγάλε πρέπει να καταλάβεις κάποτε ότι από τα γραπτά κάποιοι καταλαβαίνουν τι άνθρωπος είσαι τα έχεις όλα δε σου λείπει κάτι βγες έξω να βρεις μία κοπέλα στα μέτρα σου όλα τα κορίτσια που σου απαντάνε το καταλαβανε άλλες σ απαντάνε για δικούς τους λόγους άλλες όχι αφού τα έχεις όλα πήγαινε να πιάσεις μία κανονική γκόμενα κι άσε τις προβληματικές επίσης εδώ είναι κοινωνία το ότι σ μιλάνε καλά ή όχι γίνεται για τους ίδιους λόγους που γίνεται κι έξω το σοφό φμπ λέει οποίος σ μιλάει καλά δεν είναι απαραίτητα φιλοσ σου κι όποιος σε κράζει δεν είναι απαραίτητα εχθρός σου δεν τα λέω εγώ το φμπ

----------


## anxious4ever

> Μεγάλε πρέπει να καταλάβεις κάποτε ότι από τα γραπτά κάποιοι καταλαβαίνουν τι άνθρωπος είσαι τα έχεις όλα δε σου λείπει κάτι βγες έξω να βρεις μία κοπέλα στα μέτρα σου όλα τα κορίτσια που σου απαντάνε το καταλαβανε άλλες σ απαντάνε για δικούς τους λόγους άλλες όχι αφού τα έχεις όλα πήγαινε να πιάσεις μία κανονική γκόμενα κι άσε τις προβληματικές επίσης εδώ είναι κοινωνία το ότι σ μιλάνε καλά ή όχι γίνεται για τους ίδιους λόγους που γίνεται κι έξω το σοφό φμπ λέει οποίος σ μιλάει καλά δεν είναι απαραίτητα φιλοσ σου κι όποιος σε κράζει δεν είναι απαραίτητα εχθρός σου δεν τα λέω εγώ το φμπ


ρε ελις μια χαρα τα λες βρε πουλακι μου! βαλε ομως καμια τελεια, κανα κωμα να καταλαβαινουμε τι γραφεις...εκανα 1 ωρα να διαβασω τις γραμμες.

----------


## elis

Επειδή δουλεύω χειρωνακτική εργασία με τα φάρμακα πράγμα που δε γίνεται άμα ρωτήσεις γτ έχουν κρατήματα τα φάρμακα αλλά επειδή ήμουν καλός αθλητής μπορώ κ το κάνω το αποτέλεσμα είναι να έχω λίγο καεί αλλά αφού συννενοουμαι χέστηκα τι να κανεισ κούκλα επιβίωση

----------


## anxious4ever

ελα ρε ελις που εχεις καει τωρα! μια χαρα τα λες! απλα βαλε καπου κανα κωμα να καταλαβαινουμε..

----------


## elis

Καλά θα προσπαθήσω

----------


## Tonya

είπα να μην ασχοληθώ άλλο με αυτή την ιστορία αλλά έπεσε η συνομιλία μπροστά μου. είπες ότι θα φύγεις, μούσι, δεν κοτάς. ακόμα δεν ήρθες στα ίσα σου βρε καλό μου με τόσα που άκουσες εδώ μέσα; ακόμα με τα λόγια χτίζεις ανώγεια και κατώγια; μπλέχτηκες στα δίχτυα σου, πάρτο αλλιώς πριν αποτρελλαθείς. ευτυχώς δηλαδή που είσαι υπό ιατρική παρακολούθηση. ξύπνα όσο είναι καιρός. όλοι το ίδιο πράμα σου λέμε, άλλως με το βαμβάκι κι άλλος μονοκοπανιά. πώς γίνεται να σου λέμε όλοι το ίδιο και συ το βιολί σου;

----------


## lessing

> Σκέφτομαι (και το λέω ειλικρινά) ότι αν καθήσω και γράψω ένα σενάριο ή διήγημα με την ιστορία αυτή, πολλοί θα αναρωτηθούν για το πόσο φευγάτη φαντασία έχει ο συγγραφέας. Πολλοί, έξω από τέτοιου είδους θέματα, μπορεί να το απορρίψουν κιόλας ως "εξωπραγματικό" ή "απίθανο". Και όντως, αυτό το "μποέμικο" πάντα με τραβούσε σε γυναίκες, αλλά και το φοβόμουν ταυτόχρονα. Αδιάφορο πάντως δεν με άφηνε γυναίκα που είχε αυτό το στοιχείο.


Εγω δεν θα σου ελεγα ποτε να φυγεις διοτι η κανονικοτητα ειναι βαρετη κ η ρουτινα επισης.Με τα χαρισματικα ατομα δεν πληττεις ποτε.Νομιζω πως αυτη η ιστορια σε κινητοποιει.Αν ησουν με μια ''κανονικη'' κοπελλα θα βαριοσουν.Κ επειτα εφοσον εισαι συνειδητοποιημενος κ εχεις πολυ καλο ειρμο σκεψης γιατι οχι;Δεν βλεπω να εχεις χασει τον εαυτο σου σε ολο αυτο κ εισαι κ λογικος κ ρεαλιστης.Επιμενω οτι το ''κανονικο''ειναι ΒΑΡΕΤΟ.Ολοι εχουμε γεμισει ''κανονικοτητα''κ ''κοινη λογικη''.Φτανει πια.Η κοπελλα πριν παθει αυτη την κριση ηταν ταλαντουχα κ ενδιαφερουσα αυτο δεν αλλαζει.Ποσοι απο τους ανθρωπους που πανε καθε μερα σε μια δουλεια που δεν τους αρεσει (απο την ιδια διαδρομη),γυρνανε σπιτι κ κανουν τα ιδια πραγματα κ την αλλη μερα ξανα τα ιδια κ τα ιδια μπορουν να πουν οτι ζουνε πραγματικα;Κ ολοι αυτοι οι ταλαντουχοι ανθρωποι εξω απο τα συνηθισμενα ζουνε σε μια μερα αυτα που οι αλλοι οι 'κανονικοι''δεν εχουν ζησει σε μια ζωη.
Καποιος σπουδαιος καλλιτεχνης ειχε εξομολογηθει:Οταν ημουν σε σχεση με ενα αλλο προσωπο,συχνα δημιουργουσα συγκρουσεις.Και προτιμουσα να φυγει αυτο το ατομο απο τη ζωη μου παρα να ''πεσουμε' στη ρουτινα.Εμενα αυτο με εκφραζει απολυτα.

----------


## lessing

Κ τωρα που το ξανασκεφτομαι λεω να την αιφνιδιασεις κ να παρουσιαστεις μπροστα της χωρις ειδοποιηση( αν κ εχεις πει οτι ανησυχεις να το κανεις).Θα χτυπησεις την πορτα της κ θα εισαι ηρεμος κ σταθερος.Τι εχεις να χασεις;Τιποτα νομιζω.Και αμα της κανεις καλο;Αμα καταλαβει οτι οντως εισαι εκει για αυτην;Δεν θα ειναι κ για αυτην ενα κινητρο να βγει απο την κατασταση της;

----------


## avgeris

> Εγω δεν θα σου ελεγα ποτε να φυγεις διοτι η κανονικοτητα ειναι βαρετη κ η ρουτινα επισης.Με τα χαρισματικα ατομα δεν πληττεις ποτε.Νομιζω πως αυτη η ιστορια σε κινητοποιει.Αν ησουν με μια ''κανονικη'' κοπελλα θα βαριοσουν.Κ επειτα εφοσον εισαι συνειδητοποιημενος κ εχεις πολυ καλο ειρμο σκεψης γιατι οχι;Δεν βλεπω να εχεις χασει τον εαυτο σου σε ολο αυτο κ εισαι κ λογικος κ ρεαλιστης.Επιμενω οτι το ''κανονικο''ειναι ΒΑΡΕΤΟ.Ολοι εχουμε γεμισει ''κανονικοτητα''κ ''κοινη λογικη''.Φτανει πια.Η κοπελλα πριν παθει αυτη την κριση ηταν ταλαντουχα κ ενδιαφερουσα αυτο δεν αλλαζει.Ποσοι απο τους ανθρωπους που πανε καθε μερα σε μια δουλεια που δεν τους αρεσει (απο την ιδια διαδρομη),γυρνανε σπιτι κ κανουν τα ιδια πραγματα κ την αλλη μερα ξανα τα ιδια κ τα ιδια μπορουν να πουν οτι ζουνε πραγματικα;Κ ολοι αυτοι οι ταλαντουχοι ανθρωποι εξω απο τα συνηθισμενα ζουνε σε μια μερα αυτα που οι αλλοι οι 'κανονικοι''δεν εχουν ζησει σε μια ζωη.
> Καποιος σπουδαιος καλλιτεχνης ειχε εξομολογηθει:Οταν ημουν σε σχεση με ενα αλλο προσωπο,συχνα δημιουργουσα συγκρουσεις.Και προτιμουσα να φυγει αυτο το ατομο απο τη ζωη μου παρα να ''πεσουμε' στη ρουτινα.Εμενα αυτο με εκφραζει απολυτα.


Μεγάλη αλήθεια αυτό και εκφράζει εν μέρει και τη δική μου αλήθεια. Και είναι αλήθεια ότι δυο χρόνια πριν π.χ., η κοπέλα ήταν ένα άτομο που πραγματικά κινητοποιούσε τις αισθήσεις οποιουδήποτε άντρα. Δεν γεννήθηκε έτσι, ένα χρόνο περίπου έχει που έπεσε σε αυτή την κρίση, κάποτε, σύντομα ελπίζω, μπορεί να επανέλθει. Δύσκολο χαρακτήρα την χαρακτήρισαν παλιοί γνωστοί της. Αλλά μια τέτοια κατάσταση τη βίωσα κι εγώ μαζί της, δεν ήταν εύκολο. Όταν έρθει κάποια στιγμή στα "ίσα" της, θα μπορώ να τη δω, να τη γνωρίσω από κοντά, θα είναι σχετικά πιο "εύκολο" να συνεννοηθώ μαζί της. Εκεί προσβλέπω, εκεί ελπίζω. Και ναι, οι "κανονικές" κοπέλες μου δηγμιουργούν μια πλήξη από ένα σημείο και μετά με την "κανονικότητά" τους.

----------


## avgeris

> είπα να μην ασχοληθώ άλλο με αυτή την ιστορία αλλά έπεσε η συνομιλία μπροστά μου. είπες ότι θα φύγεις, μούσι, δεν κοτάς. ακόμα δεν ήρθες στα ίσα σου βρε καλό μου με τόσα που άκουσες εδώ μέσα; ακόμα με τα λόγια χτίζεις ανώγεια και κατώγια; μπλέχτηκες στα δίχτυα σου, πάρτο αλλιώς πριν αποτρελλαθείς. ευτυχώς δηλαδή που είσαι υπό ιατρική παρακολούθηση. ξύπνα όσο είναι καιρός. όλοι το ίδιο πράμα σου λέμε, άλλως με το βαμβάκι κι άλλος μονοκοπανιά. πώς γίνεται να σου λέμε όλοι το ίδιο και συ το βιολί σου;



Δεν καταλαβαίνω ποια είναι τα "ίσα" μου". Να γυρίσω την πλάτη σε μια κοπέλα που της αποτελώ στήριγμα και την έχω κινητοποιήσει να αναζητήσει θεραπεία (όπως λέει, βέβαια). Αυτό θα με "ξαλαφρώσει" ή μήπως θα με κάνει να νιώσω πολύ χειρότερα; Το' χω δοκιμάσει, την "έκοψα" για 2-3 μέρες κάποιες φορές, κι όμως το μυαλό μου ήταν συνεχώς σε κείνη. Υπέφερα δηλαδή χωρίς καν να μπορώ να έρθω σε επικοινωνία μαζί της. Και γιατί δηλαδή δεν είναι λογικό να θέλω να τη γνωρίσω από κοντά μετά από 5 μήνες συνομιλίας; Δεν ήταν πάντα έτσι ούτε θα είναι πάντα έτσι, κάποια στιγμή (σύντομα ελπίζω) θα "επανέλθει" σε μια δική της "φυσιολογική κατάσταση", την προ διετίας ας πούμε. Γιατί να μην ελπίζω, στο κάτω-κάτω; Αν την κόψω και σε ενάμιση μήνα π.χ. μάθω ότι έκανε τη θεραπεία της και είναι καλύτερα, βγαίνει, συνανστρέφεται με κόσμο, τι θα έχω κερδίσει αν γυρίσω πλάτη τώρα; Για ενάμιση μήνα υπομονής θα έχω μια ζωή που θα μετανιώνω για κάτι που ΔΕΝ έκανα και για μια κοπέλα που την ερωτεύτηκα και τελικά ΔΕΝ τη γνώρισα επειδή κάποιοι θεωρούσαν ότι δεν ήμουν στα "ίσα" μου.....αυτό είναι που προσωπικά ΔΕΝ θεωρώ "λογικό".

----------


## avgeris

> Μεγάλε πρέπει να καταλάβεις κάποτε ότι από τα γραπτά κάποιοι καταλαβαίνουν τι άνθρωπος είσαι τα έχεις όλα δε σου λείπει κάτι βγες έξω να βρεις μία κοπέλα στα μέτρα σου όλα τα κορίτσια που σου απαντάνε το καταλαβανε άλλες σ απαντάνε για δικούς τους λόγους άλλες όχι αφού τα έχεις όλα πήγαινε να πιάσεις μία κανονική γκόμενα κι άσε τις προβληματικές επίσης εδώ είναι κοινωνία το ότι σ μιλάνε καλά ή όχι γίνεται για τους ίδιους λόγους που γίνεται κι έξω το σοφό φμπ λέει οποίος σ μιλάει καλά δεν είναι απαραίτητα φιλοσ σου κι όποιος σε κράζει δεν είναι απαραίτητα εχθρός σου δεν τα λέω εγώ το φμπ



Δεν τη θεωρώ "προβληματική". Δεν γεννήθηκε με πρόβλημα, περνάει μια κρίση, είναι σε άσχημη κατάσταση, αλλά μπορεί να αναστραφεί. Μιλάμε για ένα άνθρωπο ζωντανό και πρόσχαρο πριν από 15 μήνες. Προσπαθώ να τη βοηθήσω πρώτα να ξεπεράσει αυτή την κατάσταση. Και τις "κανονικές γκόμενες" τις έχω γνωρίσει κι αυτές καλά, πολλές απ' αυτές κουβαλάνε χειρότερα στο μυαλό τους και στη ψυχή τους. Κι ας θεωρούντγκόεμαι "κανονικές". 
"Κανονικές γκόμενες" που σου κλείνουν ραντεβού για να το μετανιώσουν 2 ώρες μετά και να το ακυρώσουν με ένα SMS, άλλες που δεν πατάνε καν στο ραντεβού, άλλες που σου δίνουν το τηλέφωνό τους να της τηλεφωνήσεις να βγουν μαζί σου αλλά όταν τις τηλεφωνείς βρίσκουν χίλιες δυο δικαιολογίες για να μη βγουν (μετά από 2-3 προσπάθειες που έχεις κάνει), άλλες που με το πρώτο φιλί ονειρεύονται μακροχρόνιες σχέσεις και οικογένεια...όλες αυτές οι συμπεριφορές δηλαδή θεωρούνται "κανονικές" και όχι προβληματικές;

----------


## avgeris

> Κ τωρα που το ξανασκεφτομαι λεω να την αιφνιδιασεις κ να παρουσιαστεις μπροστα της χωρις ειδοποιηση( αν κ εχεις πει οτι ανησυχεις να το κανεις).Θα χτυπησεις την πορτα της κ θα εισαι ηρεμος κ σταθερος.Τι εχεις να χασεις;Τιποτα νομιζω.Και αμα της κανεις καλο;Αμα καταλαβει οτι οντως εισαι εκει για αυτην;Δεν θα ειναι κ για αυτην ενα κινητρο να βγει απο την κατασταση της;


Αυτό που έκανα και την κινητοποίησε (όσο λέει η ίδια) ήταν ότι την έθεσα μπροστά σε ένα δίλημμα: ή "θεραπεύει" τον "αλκοολισμό" της ή αλλιώς είναι αδύνατο να βρεθούμε (και άρα με χάνει). Μου είπε ότι ήταν στην αρχή ένα τεράστιο σοκ και ένα δυνατό χαστούκι και αποφάσισε να το κάνει. Της επαναλαμβάνω συνέχεια, σε πιεστικό βαθμό, την ανάγκη να το κάνει, η ίδια λέει ότι όλα έχουν κανονιστει και ανυπομονεί να ξεκινήσει, αν και φοβάται. Ξέρω ότι όντως έχουν γίνει οι διαδικασίες και είναι θέμα ημερών να ξεκινήσει. Θα δείξει στο τέλος πόσο αποφασισμένη είναι ή όχι. Την έχω κάνει να καταλάβει ότι αυτός είναι ο ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟΣ τρόπος να μπορέσουμε να βρεθούμε. Από το σημείο που της μίλησα χύμα, όπως λέει, κατάλαβε το ενδιαφέρον μου και πλέον δεν αμφιβάλλει για τα αισθήματά μου (πάντα με όσα λέει).

----------


## Tonya

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω ποια είναι τα "ίσα" μου". Να γυρίσω την πλάτη σε μια κοπέλα που της αποτελώ στήριγμα και την έχω κινητοποιήσει να αναζητήσει θεραπεία (όπως λέει, βέβαια). Αυτό θα με "ξαλαφρώσει" ή μήπως θα με κάνει να νιώσω πολύ χειρότερα; Το' χω δοκιμάσει, την "έκοψα" για 2-3 μέρες κάποιες φορές, κι όμως το μυαλό μου ήταν συνεχώς σε κείνη. Υπέφερα δηλαδή χωρίς καν να μπορώ να έρθω σε επικοινωνία μαζί της. Και γιατί δηλαδή δεν είναι λογικό να θέλω να τη γνωρίσω από κοντά μετά από 5 μήνες συνομιλίας; Δεν ήταν πάντα έτσι ούτε θα είναι πάντα έτσι, κάποια στιγμή (σύντομα ελπίζω) θα "επανέλθει" σε μια δική της "φυσιολογική κατάσταση", την προ διετίας ας πούμε. Γιατί να μην ελπίζω, στο κάτω-κάτω; Αν την κόψω και σε ενάμιση μήνα π.χ. μάθω ότι έκανε τη θεραπεία της και είναι καλύτερα, βγαίνει, συνανστρέφεται με κόσμο, τι θα έχω κερδίσει αν γυρίσω πλάτη τώρα; Για ενάμιση μήνα υπομονής θα έχω μια ζωή που θα μετανιώνω για κάτι που ΔΕΝ έκανα και για μια κοπέλα που την ερωτεύτηκα και τελικά ΔΕΝ τη γνώρισα επειδή κάποιοι θεωρούσαν ότι δεν ήμουν στα "ίσα" μου.....αυτό είναι που προσωπικά ΔΕΝ θεωρώ "λογικό".


Αυγέρη, η φιλάνθρωπη πλευρά με βρίσκει σύμφωνη, η ελπίδα ότι θα γίνει καλά η κοπέλα είναι καλό που υπάρχει και πιθανότατα, αργά ή γρήγορα, θα γίνει καλά. σπρώξτην να μπει στο φόρουμ, χωρίς να σου το πει εννοείται, μήπως και από τη συζήτηση βοηθηθεί, καθώς εδώ μιλάνε όλοι ανοιχτά. εάν κάποτε οφεληθείς εσύ από την ενδεχόμενη βελτίωση της κοπέλας και τη συναντήσεις, και την αγγίξεις, και κοιμηθείς μαζί της είναι μια προοπτική με άγνωστη κατάληξη στο βάθος του τούνελ. αυτή τη στιγμή εσύ είσαι στο τούνελ και στην άλλη άκρη του βλέπεις την κοπέλα να σε περιμένει, ενώ θα έπρεπε να βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου να σε περιμένει. δικό σου είναι το ζήτημα, εσύ το έστησες, το πακετάρισες με μεγάλη φροντίδα και το νταγιαντίζεις καθημερινά και πεισματικά. οι συνομιλητές σου νοιάζονται για σένα τον ίδιο, για την κοπέλα θα νοιαστούν όταν έρθει και μιλήσει η ίδια, για την ώρα αυτή είναι ονειροφαντασιά. εσύ, όπως και να σου μιλάμε, διαρρέεις από κάθε χαραμάδα του λόγου για να κρυφτείς στην εμμονή σου. θεωρώ ότι οι ειδικοί θεραπευτές σου έχουν τον πρώτο λόγο.

----------


## avgeris

> Αυγέρη, η φιλάνθρωπη πλευρά με βρίσκει σύμφωνη, η ελπίδα ότι θα γίνει καλά η κοπέλα είναι καλό που υπάρχει και πιθανότατα, αργά ή γρήγορα, θα γίνει καλά. σπρώξτην να μπει στο φόρουμ, χωρίς να σου το πει εννοείται, μήπως και από τη συζήτηση βοηθηθεί, καθώς εδώ μιλάνε όλοι ανοιχτά. εάν κάποτε οφεληθείς εσύ από την ενδεχόμενη βελτίωση της κοπέλας και τη συναντήσεις, και την αγγίξεις, και κοιμηθείς μαζί της είναι μια προοπτική με άγνωστη κατάληξη στο βάθος του τούνελ. αυτή τη στιγμή εσύ είσαι στο τούνελ και στην άλλη άκρη του βλέπεις την κοπέλα να σε περιμένει, ενώ θα έπρεπε να βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου να σε περιμένει. δικό σου είναι το ζήτημα, εσύ το έστησες, το πακετάρισες με μεγάλη φροντίδα και το νταγιαντίζεις καθημερινά και πεισματικά. οι συνομιλητές σου νοιάζονται για σένα τον ίδιο, για την κοπέλα θα νοιαστούν όταν έρθει και μιλήσει η ίδια, για την ώρα αυτή είναι ονειροφαντασιά. εσύ, όπως και να σου μιλάμε, διαρρέεις από κάθε χαραμάδα του λόγου για να κρυφτείς στην εμμονή σου. θεωρώ ότι οι ειδικοί θεραπευτές σου έχουν τον πρώτο λόγο.



Η "οξεία" φάση της εμμονής μου κράτησε περίπου δύο μήνες, αυτός ήταν ο λόγος που η ψυχολόγος μου που με έχει αναλάβει εδώ και 3,5 χρόνια μου συνέστησε να επισκεφτώ ψυχίατρο (ο οποίος, επαναλαμβάνω, μετά από δύο επισκέψεις, δεν βρήκε κάτι ανησυχητικό και μου συνέστησε απλώς να συνεχίσω να το δουλεύω με την ψυχολόγο μου). Η εμμονή αυτή έχει περάσει, έχουν μείνει λίγα μόνο κατάλοιπα που σχετίζονται μόνο με την ελπίδα ότι θα κάνει σύντομα θεραπεία και ίσως έχω την ευκαιρία να τη δω. Αν "κρεμάσει" από μόνη της αυτή την προοπτική, της έχω κάνει σαφές ότι δεν μπορώ πλέον να συνεχίζω μια ιστορία που δεν οδηγεί πουθενά (αδιέξοδη της την χαρακτηρισα και το δέχτηκε). Δεν έβγαινα από το σπίτι για δύο μήνες σχεδόν (από τα Χριστούγεννα μέχρι 18 Φεβρουαρίου) για να της μιλάω το βράδυ. Δεν εξωραϊζω τίποτα, άλλωστε εγώ ζήτησα βοήθεια και από την ψυχολόγο και από τον ψυχίατρο. Τώρα, δεν κρύβομαι σε καμιά εμμονή. Ούτε το βλέπω στα πλαίσια μιας άδολης και αλτρουιστικής φιλανθρωπίας. Την βλέπω ερωτικά, όχι βέβαια στην κατάσταση που είναι τώρα, αλλά στην προ διετίας κατάστασή της, στην οποία ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ότι μπορεί να επιστρέψει. ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ. Προέχει βέβαια να τη δω, κάτι αδύνατο αν η ίδια δεν βγει από το αδιέξοδό της. Να ξαναπώ τα όριά μου τα οποία και είναι πλέον αδιαπραγμάτευτα: 1. δεν μπαίνει για θεραπεία τελικά ή φεύγει 2-3 μέρες μετά, της το έχω περάσει αυτό και το έκανα σαφές, 2. εξακολουθεί να μη δέχεται να με δει, είτε επειδή η βλάβη ήταν πιο βαθειά είτε επειδή η θεραπεία δεν ήταν επαρκής είτε επειδή, αντίθετα, η θεραπεία ήταν τοσο πετυχημένη που της΄"έσβησαν" τη μνήμη από την περίοδο της "κρίσης" της. Στο κάτω-κάτω, είναι δεδομένο ότι αυτός ο έντονος ερωτισμός από τη μεριά της (που με έβαλε κι εμένα στο παιχνίδι), δεν είναι "φυσιολογικός" και με τη θεραπεία πιθανό να καταλαγιάσει σε σημείο εξαφάνισης (χωρίς να πάψει να με θυμάται ως καλό φίλο). Δεν βλέπω γιατί θεωρείς ότι δεν θα το κάνω. Και η ζωή μου είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς πολυσχιδής, δεν θα μου λείψει αυτό το φεϊσμπουκικό "ρομάντζο" ούτε στο ελάχιστο. Εδώ που το έφτασα όμως (καλώς ή κακώς, κακώς να πω, κακώς λέω), εδώ που το έφτασα λοιπόν, θέλω τουλάχιστον να εξαντλήσω κάθε πιθανότητα να μπορέσω να τη δω (ανεξάρτητα από την κατάληξη αυτής της συνάντησης).

----------


## Constantly curious

Ανέκαθεν σε ελκυαν οι ιδιαίτερες σχέσεις;

----------


## avgeris

> Ανέκαθεν σε ελκυαν οι ιδιαίτερες σχέσεις;




Δεν θα το έλεγα. Μου άρεσαν οι γυναίκες που είχαν μια "παραξενιά", μια "πρωτοτυπία", οι όχι κοινότυπες να πω, αλλά στις σχέσεις μου δεν έψαχνα σώνει και καλά την ιδιαιτερότητα. Δεν μου έχει τύχει ξανά ανάλογο περιστατικό, ούτε το επέλεξα να μου τύχει, μάλλον ακολούθησα τυφλά και μπήκα στην ιστορία χωρίς να καταλάβω τι έκανα. Δεν θα το ξαναέκανα με τίποτα.

----------


## Constantly curious

Σε ρώτησα διότι όσο πιο ιδιαίτερος ο άνθρωπος άλλο τόσο και η σχέση. Δεν είναι απαραίτητα κακό αλλά είναι σχετικά αναμενόμενο. Θέλει υπομονή και αντοχές να σε εμπιστευτεί, να πειστεί κτλ. Βοηθα εν μέρει να λέμε πως κάθε σχέση είναι ένα δίδαγμα θετικό αλλά πρώτα χρειάζεται να επουλωσουμε την πληγή για να δούμε τι θετικό νιώσαμε και μάθαμε. Μακάρι η κοπέλα να θελήσει πρώτα για εκείνην να ιαθει και φυσικά να σου δώσει την ευκαιρία που σου αξίζει.

----------


## avgeris

Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, η ιστορία ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕ χτες βράδυ, 13 προς 14 του Μάρτη. Όλο το πρωί ήταν σε μια επιτροπή που θα έκρινε αν χρήζει νοσηλείας (έτσι μου είπε βέβαια, δεν μπορώ να το θεωρήσω και απόλυτα δεδομένο) και η συμπεριφορά της ήταν το λιγότερο παράξενη. Μου απαντούσε μονολεκτικά ή με μεγάλη συντομία στα μηνύματα, με επιθετικό τρόπο κάποιες φορές (δε σε νιώθω κοντά μου, δεν μου δείχνεις τίποτα κλπ.), κάποιες άλλες με αδιαφορία (σε τρυφερά λόγια που της έλεγα να την ηρεμήσω, η απάντηση ήταν ένα ξερό "χμμ" και τίποτα άλλο), το απόγευμα μου είπε ότι ήταν έξω με φίλους της (σημείωση: είπε ότι είχε πάει σε άλλη πόλη για την επιτροπή, σε μια πόλη όπου έχει φίλους, αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι τουλάχιστον το απόγευμα ήταν σπίτι της, στη δική ττης πόλη) και τα έπιναν, της έστειλα πολλά μηνύματα, η ψυχρότητα-ψυχρότητα από μέρους της, ώσπου ξαφνικά μου στέλνει μήνυμα ότι την ξέχασα και γυρίζω έξω σε γκομενότσαρκες και μην τολμήσω να απαντήσω. Εκείνη την ώρα ήμουν στη δουλειά όπως κάθε απόγευμα. Με τα πολλά, ζήτησε συγγνώμη αργότερα, ζήτησε να μιλήσουμε και η μόνη ώρα που με βόλευε ήταν στις 11.30 (έφυγα μετά τις 10.30 από τη δουλειά). Άρχισε να μου λέει για την επιτροπή, πράγμτα που κάποια απ' αυτά σίγουρα δεν ήταν αλήθεια, κάποια άλλα ίσως και να ήταν, τη δέχτηκαν μου είπε και ότι η θεραπεία (πάντα του "αλκοολισμού") θα ήτσαν 20-25 μέρες και θα ξεκινούσε πολύ σύντομα, η φωνή της εντελώς ψυχρή και απόμακρη (κάποια στιγμή μου πετάει "αν δε γουστάρεις, μπορείς τώρα να σηκωθείς και να φύγεις και να με παρατήσεις" χωρίς καν να έχω μιλήσει, αφού μόνο την άκουγα). Επί μία ώρα μου μιλούσε χωρίς σχεδόν καθόλου δική μου συμμετοχή και όταν άρχισα να της λέω πόσο χαίρομαι για την τροπή που πήραν τα πράγματα και όλα αυτά, με διακόπτει (παλιά της τέχνη κόσκινο) και μου λέει "εσύ τώρα θέλεις να με κλείσεις, βαρέθηκες, εγώ έχω την ανάγκη σου απόψε κι εσύ βιάζεσαι να κλείσεις", όλα αυτά 1 παρά το βράδυ εργάσιιμης μέρας και με μένα να είμαι από δουλειά. Της εξήγησα ότι θέλω να μιλήσουμε αλλά δεν μπορώ να καθήσω ως αργά, εκείνη ανένδοτη ότι την παρατάω στην πιο δύσκολη μέρα της ζωής της και είμαι μλκας, απαίσιος κλπ. Αντί να προσπαθεί να ηρεμήσει και να με ακούσει σε κάθε προσπάθεια που έκανα, γινόταν όλο και πιο επιθετική και απαιτούσε, στη μία πλέον το βράδυ, να γίνω γλυκός και να την πείσω ότι ενδιαφέρομαι γι αυτήν πραγματικά, κάτι που ξέρω ότι θα έπαιρνε τουλάχιστον άλλη μια ώρα (δεν ήταν η πρώτη φορά που γινόταν αυτό, ξέρω πλέον τις "διασδικασίες"). 3-4 φορές έριξα τους τόνους και της εξήγησα ότι το επόμενο πρωί (σήμερα που γράφω) θα ήμουν πιο νηφάλιος και πιο ξεκούραστος να την ακούσω και να της μιλήσω για όση ώρα ήθελε (της είπα μάλιστα ότι θα μπορούσα να μην πήγαινα και στη δουλειά μου για να συζητήσουμε) αλλά εκείνη ήθελε ΤΟΤΕ, χωρίς καν να μου δίνει ένα πλάνο κουβέντας (όταν της είπα ΟΚ, ας συζητήσουμε, μου είπε "λέγε" και όταν άρχισα να μιλαω, πριν καν τελειώσω την πρώτη πρόταση με διέκοψε και είπε "ε όχι, δεν μπορώ να χωνέψω αυτό που μου έκανες απόψε"). Δε γινόταν να κάθομαι μία και είκοσι να μαλώνω, της είπα "κλείσε και κάνε ό,τι θες", έκλεισε και με διέγραψε χωρίς μπλοκάρισμα όμως (όπως είχε κάνει άλλη φορά). Της έστειλα SMS που της έλεγα ότι λυπάμαι για ό,τι έγινε και πως ήταν κυρίως δικό μου λάθος (ήξερα ότι δεν ήταν, αλλά ας το δεχτούμε για να προχωρήσει η κουβέντα), ότι είχα εκνευριστεί από το πρωί που ήταν απόμακρη και ψυχρή κλπ. κλπ. Δεν έχει απαντήσει, ίσως και να μην το κάνει ποτέ.
Δεν παίρνω όρκο ότι τελείωσε. Με το χαρακτήρα της και την απίστευτη κυκλοθυμία της (σχετιζόμενη και με τη διαταραχή της βέβαια, αλλά δεν είναι όλα θέμα διαταραχών, υπάρχουν και βολικοί ή δύσκολοι χαρακτήρες), μπορεί αύριο, μεθαύριο ή ξαι σήμερα μέσα στη μέρα να κάνει κάποια κίνηση. 
Το "κακό" είναι ότι δεν ξέρω αν θέλω να την κάνει αυτή την κίνηση. Νιώθω ότι έφτασα μισό βήμα πριν από κάποια αίσια λύση, εφόσον θα ολοκλήρωνε τη θεραπεία της (αμφιβάλλω αν 20-25 μέρες μπορούν να θεραπεύσουν τόσο βαθιές βλάβες, η ψυχίατρός της για τόσο διάστημα μιλάει οπότε ισχύει, δεν ξέρω βέβαια πόσο σημαντική αλλαγή μπορεί να φέρει αυτό), έφτασα λοιπόν μισό βήμα πριν τη ελπίδα ότι ίσως αλλάξει κάτι και χάλασαν όλα με τόσο άσχημο τρόπο (και στο παρελθόν είχαμε τέτοιες εντάσεις βέβαια, η αλήθεια είναι ότι την τελευταία βδομάδα είχε μαλακώσει πολύ, είχε δείξει τρομερή ευελιξία και κατανόηση στα ωράριά μου και είχα πιστέψει ότι η προοπτική της θεραπείας της την είχε κάνει να αλλάξει συμπεριφορά). Από την άλλη σκέφτομαι ότι και την παραμονή της νοσηλείας της θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε τα ίδια, αν είχε την απαίτηση να ξενυχτήσω κρατώντας της παρέα, ανάλογα σκηνικά θα μπορούσμαε να έχουμε μετά τη νοσηλεία πριν βρεθούμε (αφού δεν θα ήταν έτοιμη να με δει με το "καλημέρα" από την κλινική και πιθανό να είχε και ένα ακόμα πιο ευερέθιστο και ευαίσθητο ψυχισμό μετά από τη θεραπεία). 
Με πληγώνει που ίσως τελικά την πήγα μέχρι την πηγή (η ίδια το παραδέχτηκε και χτες) αλλά ίσως δε γευτώ το νερό τελικά, με πληγώνει αφάνταστα σα μαχαιριά στο στομάχι. Με πληγώνει που ίσως δεν θα μπορέσω ποτέ να τη δω από κοντά. Δεν θα ξέρω καν πότε θα μπει, πότε θα βγει, δεν ξέρω καν τι θα θυμάται από μένα αν θελήσω να την προσεγγίσω όταν τελειώσει η θεραπεία και καταφέρω να το μάθω. Νιώθω ξαφνικά μια ματαιότητα σε όλα όσα έγιναν, στα λεφτά που ξόδεψα σε γιατρούς και ψυχολόγους, στο χρόνο που αφιέρωσα, στα ξενύχτια που έκανα είτε μιλώντας της είτε επειδή δεν με έπιανε ύπνος από την εμμονή και την ένταση (ο κόσμος ήταν έξω Χριστούγεννα και Πρωτοχρονιά κι εγώ την έβγαζα στο Messenger να της στέλνω μηνύματα), σε όλα. Ματαιότητα, ματαιότητα, χωρίς κανένα αντίκρυσμα, χωρίς κανένα αποτέλεσμα, απλώς και μόνο έκανα "καλό" σε αυτήν. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτός ήταν τελικά ο ρόλος μου στην όλη ιστορία, δεν νιώθω ότι με ικανοποιεί πάντως αυτή η διαπίστωση.
Από την άλλη βέβαια, αν δεν αλάξει κάτι, τουλάχιστον είμαι πια εντελώς ελεύθερος να μαζέψω τα συντρίμια μου και να συνεχίσω σιγά-σιγά αυτό ποιυ λέμε real life. Αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι, θα την έχω για πάρα πολύ καιρό στο μυαλό μου (τώρα που γράφω αυτά τα λόγιαα, μου έρχονατι δάκρυα στα μάτια), αλλά θα πρέπει να κοιτάξω μπροστά. Να συμμαζέψω όσο μπορώ τα αισθήματά μου και να σκέφτομαι, σαν παρηγοριά, ότι ίσως μια σχέση μαζί της, πραγματική σχέση, όχι διαδικτυακή, θα μπορούσε να είναι πιο ολέθρια τελικά από όλο αυτό που έγινε, όταν πλέον θα έχουν μπει παράγοντες πιο ουσιώδεις και αληθινοί, όταν η κτητικότητα, η χειριστικότητα και η απαιτητικότητά της θα έχουν μεγάλο λόγο και αιτία ύπαρξης στη ζωή μου. 
Δεν ξέρω. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, αυτή η "σχέση" προχωρούσε με τη λογική "από μέρα σε μέρα", δεν μπορούσε να γίνει καμιά πρόβλεψη με τέτοιο κυκλοθυμισμό, ίσως βαδίσω έτσι και τώρα. Νιώθω πολύ άσχημα πληγωμένος όταν σκέφτομαι το πόσο κοντά βρέθηκα, από την άλλη δεν μπορώ να κατηγορήσω και τον εαυτό μου που δεν ξενύχτησα μετά από δουλειά και μάλιστα αρχές της βδομάδας (τι δεν ξενύχτησα, δύο παρά είκοσι έπεσα και στις εξίμιση σηκώθηκα). Αν είναι να γίνει έτσι, ας γίνει, θα πληγωθώ, θα δακρύσω ίσως (ήδη το έχω πάθει), θα πίν κανένα ποτηράκι παραπάνω τα βράδυα, θα αργήσω αλλά θα έρθω στα ίσα μου. Κι όλα αυτά από κάποιον που δεν στεναχωρέθηκε ποτέ για γυναίκα. 
Τι μας έχει φυλαγμένα τελικά αυτή η σκρόφα η ζωή......

----------


## Constantly curious

Η συμπεριφορά αυτή μου φέρνει καθαρά σε πανικό πάνω στο ότι θα έμπαινε για νοσηλεία. Αν σε αναζητήσει μετά από αυτή ή κατά τη διάρκεια θα καταλάβεις τι νιώθει. Είναι τζογαρισμα καθαρά. Όσο κυνικό και να ακούγεται από αυτά που περιγράφεις μόνον αιολος μπορείς να εισαι. Πιστεύω πως θα της δώσεις κι άλλες ευκαιρίες μέχρι να συναντηθείτε και να την ζησεις. Τέτοιες καταστάσεις δεν τελειώνουν εύκολα γιατί έχετε συνηθίσει και οι δυο να χάνεστε να " βρίσκεστε" να μπριζωνεστε και μετα... Συναίσθημα. Αν είναι να μεινει στη ζωή σου η κοπέλα θα μείνει. Αν όχι... έζησες κάτι έξω από τα συνηθισμένα με το ανάλογο κόστος.

----------


## Remedy

εισαι βεβαιος οτι συζηταει σοβαρα για θεραπεια?
με καθε επιφυλαξη, εμενα ολα αυτα που περιγραψες στο τελευταιο τηλ. μου φανηκαν χειριστικα.
ηξερε οτι αυτα θελεις να ακουσεις επειδη της ειπες οτι αν δεν παει για θεραπεια, δεν θα εχετε συνεχεια, κι αυτα σου ειπε.
επιπλεον ηταν μια στο καρφι και μια στο πεταλο μεχρι να σε δει να ενδιαφερεσαι ξανα.
ακομα και ο τροπος που σε εσβησε μου δειχνει οτι απλα θελει να δει ποσο θα την αναζητησεις.

αυτα, οσον αφορα εκεινη.
οσον αφορα εσενα, το μονο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι μου προκαλει αμηχανια ολο αυτο το συναισθημα που βγαζεις για εναν ανθρωπο που δεν εχεις γνωρισει ΚΑΝ, κι ας μιλας τοσον καιρο.

----------


## Constantly curious

Remedy έχει έναν γνωστό ή γνωστη που θα επιβεβαιωσει λογικά αν μπήκε για νοσηλεία

----------


## avgeris

> εισαι βεβαιος οτι συζηταει σοβαρα για θεραπεια?
> με καθε επιφυλαξη, εμενα ολα αυτα που περιγραψες στο τελευταιο τηλ. μου φανηκαν χειριστικα.
> ηξερε οτι αυτα θελεις να ακουσεις επειδη της ειπες οτι αν δεν παει για θεραπεια, δεν θα εχετε συνεχεια, κι αυτα σου ειπε.
> επιπλεον ηταν μια στο καρφι και μια στο πεταλο μεχρι να σε δει να ενδιαφερεσαι ξανα.
> ακομα και ο τροπος που σε εσβησε μου δειχνει οτι απλα θελει να δει ποσο θα την αναζητησεις.
> 
> αυτα, οσον αφορα εκεινη.
> οσον αφορα εσενα, το μονο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι μου προκαλει αμηχανια ολο αυτο το συναισθημα που βγαζεις για εναν ανθρωπο που δεν εχεις γνωρισει ΚΑΝ, κι ας μιλας τοσον καιρο.




Η ψυχίατρος έχει επιβεβαιώσει ότι είναι να ξεκινήσει θεραπεία μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες. Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει κιόλας ότι θα το κάνει τελικά όταν έρθει η ώρα.
Επίσης από την ψυχίατρο έμαθα ότι τη μέρα που είπε πως περνούσε από επιτροπή σε κάποια άλλη πόλη, ίσως και να περνούσε όντως από επιτροπή αλλά στην πόλη που μένω εγώ. Αυτό μπορεί να δικαιολογεί εν μέρει τον εκνευρισμό και την αμηχανία της, αυτό το μια στο καρφί και μια στο πέταλο που περιγράφεις. Το απόγευμα πάντως, ακόμα κι αν είχε περάσει από την επιτροπή, είχε επιστρέψει στην πόλη της και δεν ήταν έξω για τσίπουρα με φίλους της στην πόλη που μου έλεγε. 
Το "αστείο" είναι ότι όταν άρχισε αυτή η κρίση χτες βράδυ, μου έλεγε όλο σοβαρότητα ότι παράτησε την νυχτερινή έξοδό της με την παρέα της για να μου μιλήσει, ενώ ήξερα ότι βρισκόταν στο σπίτι της. Ένα από τα πολλά δείγματα χειρισμού της.
Όλα όσα αναφέρεις, είναι πολύ σωστά. Και μου έκανε πράγματι εντύπωση που δεν με "μπλόκαρε", το είχε κάνει για πιο χαζό λόγο δυο βδομάδες πριν. Επίσης, όσο το σκέφτομαι, η συμπεριφορά της δείχνει ότι ακόμα κι αν μπει για θεραπεία, θα βγει γρήγορα, μου το είχε πει Παρασκευή βράδυ ότι αν της δώσουν φάρμακα που δεν κρίνει η ίδια σκόπιμο να πάρει, θα σηκωθεί να φύγει !!! Της εξήγησα ότι έτσι δεν γίνεται δουλειά, έδειξε να το κατανοεί, αλλά ως ιδέα σίγουρα υπάρχει ατο μυαλό της.
Το συναίσθημα που βγάζω....ναι, κι εγώ έχω πει πολλές φορές ότι ακόμα ψάχνω να βρω την αιτολογία. Ίσως το κλειδί βρίσκεται ακριβώς στην φράση "δεν έχεις γνωρίσει καν". Αν την είχα έστω δει μια φορά, για ένα τυπικό χαιρετισμό έστω, το θεωρώ σίγουρο ότι όλο αυτό το συναίσθημα δεν θα είχε υπάρξει ποτέ.

----------


## avgeris

> Η συμπεριφορά αυτή μου φέρνει καθαρά σε πανικό πάνω στο ότι θα έμπαινε για νοσηλεία. Αν σε αναζητήσει μετά από αυτή ή κατά τη διάρκεια θα καταλάβεις τι νιώθει. Είναι τζογαρισμα καθαρά. Όσο κυνικό και να ακούγεται από αυτά που περιγράφεις μόνον αιολος μπορείς να εισαι. Πιστεύω πως θα της δώσεις κι άλλες ευκαιρίες μέχρι να συναντηθείτε και να την ζησεις. Τέτοιες καταστάσεις δεν τελειώνουν εύκολα γιατί έχετε συνηθίσει και οι δυο να χάνεστε να " βρίσκεστε" να μπριζωνεστε και μετα... Συναίσθημα. Αν είναι να μεινει στη ζωή σου η κοπέλα θα μείνει. Αν όχι... έζησες κάτι έξω από τα συνηθισμένα με το ανάλογο κόστος.



Μου μίλησε τις τελευταίες μέρες για "φόβο" και "τρόμο" με αυτό που την περιμένει, μου έκανε εντύπωση μάλιστα που είπε κάποιες φορές ότι ανησυχεί ακόμα και για τη ζωή της εκεί μέσα !!! Μόνο με αισιοδοξία δεν αντιμετωπίζει την υπόθεση και ειδικά από την Κυριακή και μετά, ούτε η προοπτική της συνάντησής μας της έλεγε κάτι. Κυριακή βράδυ (προχτές) μου είπε ότι την πιέζω αφόρητα όταν της θυμίζω τις στιγμές που θα ζήσουμε μαζί όταν βγει και αδιαφορώ εντελώς για το τι την περιμένει εκεί που πάει. Μετά βέβαια το γύρισε και είπε ότι έτσι πως τα έκανε στη ζωή της, καλά να πάθει (θεωρώντας πάντα τον αλκοολισμό ως το πρόβλημά της). Καθαρά πελαγωμένη, μπλοκαρισμένη.
Όσο για τις ευκαιρίες....ναι....σκέφτομαι ένα αίτημα φιλίας σε λίγες μέρες με ένα μήνυμα στο στυλ "βαρέθηκα το messenger, τα τηλέφωνα και τους καυγάδες για τα ωράρια και τα like, όταν ολοκληρωθει με επιτυχία η νοσηλεία, θέλω να βρεθούμε και να δούμε επό κοντά που θα μας βγάλει, ως κανονικοί ενήλικες". Το μπαλάκι πέφτει πλέον καθαρά στο μετά τη νοσηλεία. Γίνε "καλά" (όσο "καλά" τέλος πάντων) και εγώ είμαι εδώ να σου προσφέρω όσα σου υποσχέθηκα. Απαραίτητο όμως πλέον, η νοσηλεία, χωρίς αυτήν δεν υπάρχει τίποτα, ούτε πριν ούτε μετά. Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, όλο αυτό το χαλάρωμά της την προηγούμενη βδομάδα (όσο η νοσηλεία αργούσε ακόμα σχετικά) ίσως και να είχαν την έννοια "ας τον μαλακώσω τώρα που του έκανα το χατήρι να τον έχω δικό μου" και όσο πλησιάζει η μέρα, τόσο ο φόβος και ο πανικός όχι μόνο για το τι έρχεται αλλά και για την προοπτική να μην το κάνει τελικά και να με "προδώσει", την οδηγούν σε όλο και πιο απρόβλεπτες αντιδράσεις.

----------


## Remedy

> Η ψυχίατρος έχει επιβεβαιώσει ότι είναι να ξεκινήσει θεραπεία μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες. Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει κιόλας ότι θα το κάνει τελικά όταν έρθει η ώρα.
> Επίσης από την ψυχίατρο έμαθα ότι τη μέρα που είπε πως περνούσε από επιτροπή σε κάποια άλλη πόλη, ίσως και να περνούσε όντως από επιτροπή αλλά στην πόλη που μένω εγώ. Αυτό μπορεί να δικαιολογεί εν μέρει τον εκνευρισμό και την αμηχανία της, αυτό το μια στο καρφί και μια στο πέταλο που περιγράφεις. Το απόγευμα πάντως, ακόμα κι αν είχε περάσει από την επιτροπή, είχε επιστρέψει στην πόλη της και δεν ήταν έξω για τσίπουρα με φίλους της στην πόλη που μου έλεγε. 
> Το "αστείο" είναι ότι όταν άρχισε αυτή η κρίση χτες βράδυ, μου έλεγε όλο σοβαρότητα ότι παράτησε την νυχτερινή έξοδό της με την παρέα της για να μου μιλήσει, ενώ ήξερα ότι βρισκόταν στο σπίτι της. Ένα από τα πολλά δείγματα χειρισμού της.
> Όλα όσα αναφέρεις, είναι πολύ σωστά. Και μου έκανε πράγματι εντύπωση που δεν με "μπλόκαρε", το είχε κάνει για πιο χαζό λόγο δυο βδομάδες πριν. Επίσης, όσο το σκέφτομαι, η συμπεριφορά της δείχνει ότι ακόμα κι αν μπει για θεραπεία, θα βγει γρήγορα, μου το είχε πει Παρασκευή βράδυ ότι αν της δώσουν φάρμακα που δεν κρίνει η ίδια σκόπιμο να πάρει, θα σηκωθεί να φύγει !!! Της εξήγησα ότι έτσι δεν γίνεται δουλειά, έδειξε να το κατανοεί, αλλά ως ιδέα σίγουρα υπάρχει ατο μυαλό της.
> Το συναίσθημα που βγάζω....ναι, κι εγώ έχω πει πολλές φορές ότι ακόμα ψάχνω να βρω την αιτολογία. Ίσως το κλειδί βρίσκεται ακριβώς στην φράση "δεν έχεις γνωρίσει καν". Αν την είχα έστω δει μια φορά, για ένα τυπικό χαιρετισμό έστω, το θεωρώ σίγουρο ότι όλο αυτό το συναίσθημα δεν θα είχε υπάρξει ποτέ.


κατι αλλο που εχω να σχολιασω, ειναι η ερωτηση σου αν "φτανουν 25 μερες".
δεν ξερω τι περιλαμβανουν οι 25 μερες, ισως καποια αρχικη φαση σε κλινικη?
τετοια θεματα, δεν εχουν μονιμη ιαση, θελουν μονιμη θεραπεια και συνεργασια με τον γιατρο.
αν αυτη εχει σκοπο να παει να δει αν της αρεσουν τα χαπια και να κρινει αναλογα, δεν το ακουω πολυ ευοιωνο....

δεν μιλαμε για μερες, μιλαμε για τον αν ειναι διατεθιμενη να ζησει παιρνοντας θεραπεια μονιμα.

----------


## Remedy

btw
πολυ φλυαρη η ψυχιατρος. θα επρεπε να ντρεπεται που συζηταει υποθεσεις ασθενων της.

----------


## elisabet

> btw
> πολυ φλυαρη η ψυχιατρος. θα επρεπε να ντρεπεται που συζηταει υποθεσεις ασθενων της.


Αυτό ακριβώς σκέφτηκα κι εγώ διαβάζοντας την ιστορία! Απαράδεκτη αν όντως αυτή δίνει όλες αυτές τις πληροφορίες.

Οσο για τον θεματοθέτη, σου εύχομαι να λάβεις το μνμ που περιμένεις από την κοπέλα και να σου δωθεί τελικά η ευκαιρία να την γνωρίσεις κάποια στιγμή από κοντά. Πολύ φοβάμαι οτι έτσι όπως πήγε η ιστορία σας και με τις ιδιαιτερότητες της, δόθηκε πολύς χώρος στο φαντασιακό κομμάτι με αποτέλεσμα να κινδυνεύεις να σου μείνει απωθημένο. Εδώ που έφτασες κατά τη γνώμη μου, ζήστο όσο μπορείς, ακόμα κι αν χρειαστεί να πάρεις πίσω κάτι από αυτά που έχεις πει. Νομίζω έχεις ανάγκη την απομυθοποίηση τώρα πια.

----------


## avgeris

> Αυτό ακριβώς σκέφτηκα κι εγώ διαβάζοντας την ιστορία! Απαράδεκτη αν όντως αυτή δίνει όλες αυτές τις πληροφορίες.
> 
> Οσο για τον θεματοθέτη, σου εύχομαι να λάβεις το μνμ που περιμένεις από την κοπέλα και να σου δωθεί τελικά η ευκαιρία να την γνωρίσεις κάποια στιγμή από κοντά. Πολύ φοβάμαι οτι έτσι όπως πήγε η ιστορία σας και με τις ιδιαιτερότητες της, δόθηκε πολύς χώρος στο φαντασιακό κομμάτι με αποτέλεσμα να κινδυνεύεις να σου μείνει απωθημένο. Εδώ που έφτασες κατά τη γνώμη μου, ζήστο όσο μπορείς, ακόμα κι αν χρειαστεί να πάρεις πίσω κάτι από αυτά που έχεις πει. Νομίζω έχεις ανάγκη την απομυθοποίηση τώρα πια.



Απωθημένο, ναι, αυτό δεν θέλω να καταντήσει. Πολύ σωστά το έθεσες. Θέλω να τη δω και από εκεί και μετά να πάρουν τα πράγματα την όποια πορεία τους. Αυτό θα πω και στο μήνυμα μαζί μ ε το αίτημα φιλίας, βαρέθηκα τη virtual reality και τις σχέσεις μέσω.....messenger και κινητού, θέλω πλέον να ζήσω τη γυναίκα που αγαπώ με σάρκα και οστά, χωρίς να ασχολούμαι με το αν βολεύουν ή όχι τα ωράρια για συνομιλία και με το αν έκανα ή δεν έκανα like στο Facebook. "Τελειώνεις με επιτυχία αυτό που ξεκινάς σε λίγες μέρες και αμέσως βρισκόμαστε, από κοντά βλέπουμε πλέον καθαρά τι νιώθει ο καθένας και ανάλογα προχωράμε ή όχι. Τίποτα περισσότερο αλλά και τίποτα λιγότερο απ' αυτό, πια". Αυτό θα είναι το νόημα, αν θέλει να με δει, θα το προχωρήσει, αν όχι, θα έχω ήδη ξεκόψει τις όποιες ερωτικές σχέσεις μαζί της από την αρχή.

----------


## avgeris

> κατι αλλο που εχω να σχολιασω, ειναι η ερωτηση σου αν "φτανουν 25 μερες".
> δεν ξερω τι περιλαμβανουν οι 25 μερες, ισως καποια αρχικη φαση σε κλινικη?
> τετοια θεματα, δεν εχουν μονιμη ιαση, θελουν μονιμη θεραπεια και συνεργασια με τον γιατρο.
> αν αυτη εχει σκοπο να παει να δει αν της αρεσουν τα χαπια και να κρινει αναλογα, δεν το ακουω πολυ ευοιωνο....
> 
> δεν μιλαμε για μερες, μιλαμε για τον αν ειναι διατεθιμενη να ζησει παιρνοντας θεραπεια μονιμα.


Η ψυχολόγος μου μου έχει πει ότι οι 25 μέρες είναι ένα μίνιμουμ διάστημα να μπει ο ασθενής σε μια "ρέγουλα", να "ρυθμιστεί" κάπως η κατάστασή του και μετά επί ένα εξάμηνο να υπόκειται σε εντατική θεραπεία, με συχνές ολιγόωρες επισκέψεις στην κλινική. Το ίδιο μου είπε και η κοπέλα, ότι μετά τις 25 μέρες θα πηγαίνει μια φορά το μήνα στην κλινική επί ένα εξάμηνο. 
Το θέμα είναι ότι αυτά ισχύουν σε μια "νορμάλ" διπολική διαταραχή. Εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε με ένα βαθύτατα διαταραγμένο ψυχικό κόσμο, με φοβία έκθεσης σε οποιονδήποτε ξένο, ειδικά άντρα, και εκούσιο περιορισμό στο σπίτι, με έντονα παραληρητικές ιδέες, με μεγάλη εκούσια μυθοπλασία και προσπάθεια να προκληθεί οίκτος προς το πρόσωπό της. Υπάρχει ανάγκη για πολύμηνη ψυχοθεραπευτική αντιμετώπιση για να λυθούν πολλά απ' αυτά. 25 μέρες αμφιβάλλω αν θα φτάσουν να την βγάλουν από την κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκεται. Ίσως αντιμετωπίζοντας τη διπολική διαταραχή, να έρθει στα ίσα του το θέμα των παραληρητικών ιδεών, οπότε ίσως αποκατασταθεί κάπως και η μυθοπλασία (που συνδέεται με αυτά). Το ερώτημα όμως είναι, η φοβία να βγει έξω στον κόσμο, θα αποκατασταθεί σε 25 μέρες; Εκεί είναι και το δικό μου ερώτημα. 
Και φυσικά το τελευταίο σου σχόλιο είναι πολύ εύστοχο. Αν με ρωτήσεις τη γνώμη μου και έχοντας ήδη κατανοήσει αρκετά από τον ψυχισμό και το χαρακτήρα της, το θεωρώ σχεδόν ΑΠΙΘΑΝΟ να παίρνει θεραπεία εφ' όρου ζωής.

----------


## Evka

Καλησπέρα."μπλεγμενη" σε παρομοια ιστορία χωρις βεβαια να υπαρχει παραδοχη προβληματος ευθεως εκτος απο κατι υπονοουμενα στν αρχη της γνωριμιας.τα οποια φυσικα στν αρχη αγνοησα.ειχα τν τυχη ν συναντηθω με τν υπεροχο αυτο ανθρωπο 3-4 φορες μεσα σε 6-7 μηνες ενω μου ακυρωσε τν τελευταια στιγμη αλλες τοσες συναντησεις.απο τν αρχη ισχυριζοταν οτι δν ζουσαμε στν ιδια πολη,αυτος ισχυριζοταν οτι εμενε αλλου γ δουλεια.δν θελω να τα πολυλογησω.ταυτιστηκα μαζι σ.μπαινω καθε μερα ν δω τν συνεχεια.απλα θα πω οτι ακομα κ αν παρεις μια "τζουρα" απο τν κοπελα αυτη δν θ σε φτασει...οι ανθρωποι αυτοι ειναι υπεροχοι,μοναδικοι,γοητευτ ικοτατοι.θα θες το λιγο παραπανω π δν θ μπορει ν σου δωσει.αλλα θ νομιζεις οτι εσυ θ το καταφερεις.με μπλοκαρε κ εμενα μια ωραια μερα μετα απο ενα συνηθισμενο καβγα...απο αυτους π γινονταν γ ασημαντη αφορμη.κυριως γτ διαμαρτυρομουν οτι αναλωνομασταν ολη μερα σε ατελειωτες συγγραφες ενω θ μπορουσαμε να βλεπομαστε.νομιζα οτι θα με ξεμπλοκαρει γτ συνηθιζε να με τιμωρει ετσι.βεβαια αυτη τη φορα ειχα τραβηξει το σκοινι ονομαζοντας τν υποψια μ για το προβλημα τ.λαθος μ.μεγαλο.εβαλα ταμπελα στν ανθρωπο π εχω αγαπησει περισσοτερο απο οποιονδηποτε αλλο στη ζωη μ.κλαιω ακομα οταν τν σκεφτομαι μετα απο 8 μηνες.εκανα λαθος αλλα ειχα περασει τοσα πολλα ολον αυτον τν καιρο κ δν αντεχα αλλο.αν γυριζα τ χρονο πισω θ εκανα τν χαζη.μου λειπει τρελα η εξυπναδα τ.δυστυχως πηγα σε ψυχολογο μετα απο τ τελος.αν πηγαινα οπως εσυ κατα τν διαρκεια της "σχεσης" ισως τν ειχα ακομα στν ζωη μ.τν ειχα ομως ποτε πραγματικα;!κ η απαντηση ειναι οχι.οποτε ας μην αυτομαστιγωνομαστε αλλα ας σκεφτουμε οτι δωσαμε ανιδιοτελως σε ατομα π δν μπορουν λογω του θεματος τους να εκτιμησουν.ατομα πανεξυπνα,χειριστικα,γοητε υτικοτατα.ταυτιζομαι...με εκτιμηση.

----------


## avgeris

> Καλησπέρα."μπλεγμενη" σε παρομοια ιστορία χωρις βεβαια να υπαρχει παραδοχη προβληματος ευθεως εκτος απο κατι υπονοουμενα στν αρχη της γνωριμιας.τα οποια φυσικα στν αρχη αγνοησα.ειχα τν τυχη ν συναντηθω με τν υπεροχο αυτο ανθρωπο 3-4 φορες μεσα σε 6-7 μηνες ενω μου ακυρωσε τν τελευταια στιγμη αλλες τοσες συναντησεις.απο τν αρχη ισχυριζοταν οτι δν ζουσαμε στν ιδια πολη,αυτος ισχυριζοταν οτι εμενε αλλου γ δουλεια.δν θελω να τα πολυλογησω.ταυτιστηκα μαζι σ.μπαινω καθε μερα ν δω τν συνεχεια.απλα θα πω οτι ακομα κ αν παρεις μια "τζουρα" απο τν κοπελα αυτη δν θ σε φτασει...οι ανθρωποι αυτοι ειναι υπεροχοι,μοναδικοι,γοητευτ ικοτατοι.θα θες το λιγο παραπανω π δν θ μπορει ν σου δωσει.αλλα θ νομιζεις οτι εσυ θ το καταφερεις.με μπλοκαρε κ εμενα μια ωραια μερα μετα απο ενα συνηθισμενο καβγα...απο αυτους π γινονταν γ ασημαντη αφορμη.κυριως γτ διαμαρτυρομουν οτι αναλωνομασταν ολη μερα σε ατελειωτες συγγραφες ενω θ μπορουσαμε να βλεπομαστε.νομιζα οτι θα με ξεμπλοκαρει γτ συνηθιζε να με τιμωρει ετσι.βεβαια αυτη τη φορα ειχα τραβηξει το σκοινι ονομαζοντας τν υποψια μ για το προβλημα τ.λαθος μ.μεγαλο.εβαλα ταμπελα στν ανθρωπο π εχω αγαπησει περισσοτερο απο οποιονδηποτε αλλο στη ζωη μ.κλαιω ακομα οταν τν σκεφτομαι μετα απο 8 μηνες.εκανα λαθος αλλα ειχα περασει τοσα πολλα ολον αυτον τν καιρο κ δν αντεχα αλλο.αν γυριζα τ χρονο πισω θ εκανα τν χαζη.μου λειπει τρελα η εξυπναδα τ.δυστυχως πηγα σε ψυχολογο μετα απο τ τελος.αν πηγαινα οπως εσυ κατα τν διαρκεια της "σχεσης" ισως τν ειχα ακομα στν ζωη μ.τν ειχα ομως ποτε πραγματικα;!κ η απαντηση ειναι οχι.οποτε ας μην αυτομαστιγωνομαστε αλλα ας σκεφτουμε οτι δωσαμε ανιδιοτελως σε ατομα π δν μπορουν λογω του θεματος τους να εκτιμησουν.ατομα πανεξυπνα,χειριστικα,γοητε υτικοτατα.ταυτιζομαι...με εκτιμηση.



Πολύ όμορφα τα όσα γράφεις και μου θύμισαν σε πολλά και τα δικά μου. Ειδικά στο θέμα των αισθημάτων σου αναγνωρίζω ακριβώς και τα δικά μου.

----------


## Evka

Αυτο π ελεγα παντα κ σε αυτον,τωρα τ λεω κ σε εσενα αγαπητε "συντροφε" ειναι κτ που ειχα διαβασει σε αλλα αμετρητα κλισε..."οταν ο θεος θελει να σωσει εναν ανθρωπο του στελνει καποιον να τον αγαπησει πολυ!"υπαρχουν ομως κ αυτοι π απλα δν θελουν να σωθουν.κ εκει δν μπορουμε δυστυχως να κανουμε τπτ.

----------


## avgeris

> Αυτο π ελεγα παντα κ σε αυτον,τωρα τ λεω κ σε εσενα αγαπητε "συντροφε" ειναι κτ που ειχα διαβασει σε αλλα αμετρητα κλισε..."οταν ο θεος θελει να σωσει εναν ανθρωπο του στελνει καποιον να τον αγαπησει πολυ!"υπαρχουν ομως κ αυτοι π απλα δν θελουν να σωθουν.κ εκει δν μπορουμε δυστυχως να κανουμε τπτ.



Πολύ μεγάλη αλήθεια. Δυστυχώς.

----------


## deleted-member150317

καλημερα αυγερι πραγματικα εχω διαβιασει πολλες φορες την ιστορια σου και εκπλησομαι με το κολλημα σου προφανως οτι και να σου ειπαν τα υπολοιπα μελη δεν ελαβες το μυνημα πασχω κι εγω απο κατι τετοιο σαν της κοπελας λιγο πιο ηπιο η γνωμη μου δε διαφερει απο τους υπολοιπους τι περιμενεις απο μια τετοια σχεςη αν ειναι αυτο που θεσ ι γνωμη μου ειναι μιλα με ειδικο ειμασται δυσκολες περιπτωσεις πας να γινεις σωτηρας σε ενα γοιτευτηκοτατο και μυστηριωδες πλασμα?αυτη η γοητεια ελκυει και διαλυει στο λεει μια διπολικη ποθ ο αντρας της της την ερωτευτηκε για τα παραπανω και τωρα μετα 20 χρονια χαρας και λυπης που περναει ειναι ετοιμος να με χωρισει ζητα βοηθεια το εχεις μπερδεψει πολυ

----------


## deleted-member150317

συγνωμη αυγερη μολις ειδα οτι εχεις παει σε ψυχολογο οπως και να εχει εκεινη θα κρινει εγω σου λεω κοψε περα και ειμαι ιδια περιπτωση συγνωμη αυτια δε χαιδευω

----------


## avgeris

> καλημερα αυγερι πραγματικα εχω διαβιασει πολλες φορες την ιστορια σου και εκπλησομαι με το κολλημα σου προφανως οτι και να σου ειπαν τα υπολοιπα μελη δεν ελαβες το μυνημα πασχω κι εγω απο κατι τετοιο σαν της κοπελας λιγο πιο ηπιο η γνωμη μου δε διαφερει απο τους υπολοιπους τι περιμενεις απο μια τετοια σχεςη αν ειναι αυτο που θεσ ι γνωμη μου ειναι μιλα με ειδικο ειμασται δυσκολες περιπτωσεις πας να γινεις σωτηρας σε ενα γοιτευτηκοτατο και μυστηριωδες πλασμα?αυτη η γοητεια ελκυει και διαλυει στο λεει μια διπολικη ποθ ο αντρας της της την ερωτευτηκε για τα παραπανω και τωρα μετα 20 χρονια χαρας και λυπης που περναει ειναι ετοιμος να με χωρισει ζητα βοηθεια το εχεις μπερδεψει πολυ


Πίστεψέ με, έχω λάβει υπ' όψιν μου ακόμα και τις τελείες στα όσα έχω διαβάσει. Και έχω ακολουθήσει και κάποιες συμβουλές, οι οποίες δείχνουν να πιάνουν τόπο. Και ναι, ήδη, η σκέψη μου έχει αλλάξει σε πολλά, "βοηθάει" σ' αυτό και η ίδια η κοπέλα με τη συμπεριφορά της. Έχω αρχίσει και αποστασιοποιούμαι σιγά-σιγά, με έχει διαγράψει από φίλο της, ακόμα δεν έχει δεχτεί το αίτημά νου, μου λέιε πόσο την πλήγωσε επειδή δεν το ξενύχτησα μαζί της τηλεφωνικά και επειδή της έστειλα μετά μήνυμα που της έλεγα ότρι βαρέθηκα τη virtual reality και τις σχέσεις μέσω chat και κινητού, αλλά τη θέλω πλέον με σάρκα και οστά και αυτό θα γίνει μόνο αφού τελειώσει η θεραπεία της. Με κατηγορεί μάλιστα ότι την ξεγέλασα, ότι έψαχνα τρόπους να την αφήσω. Δεν συγκινούμαι απ' αυτά πλέον, της ξαναέστειλα μήνυμα που την καθιστούσα αποκλειστικά υπεύθυνη για το ότι εδώ και 4 μήνες δεν έχουμε ειδωθεί και ότι παρά τα όποια "καμώματά" της, εξακολούθησα να τη στηρίζω και τώρα, λίγο πριν βρεθεί λύση στο πρόβλημά της, πιάνεται από χαζοδικαιολογίες για να μου κρατάει μούτρα, κινώντας μου την υποψία ότι δεν πρόκειται να κάνει καμιά θεραπεία. Έχω πάψει να είμαι ο ανεκτικός που δεχόταν κάθε ψέμα της με την ελπίδα ότι έτσι θα τη βοηθούσε πιο εύκολα, θα της πω αυτά που αισθάνομαι (αλκοολισμός;...αλκοολισμός, ΟΚ, αλλά θεραπεύσου), κι αν θέλει, ας μη με ξανακάνει φίλο, ας με μπλοκάρει αν θέλει. Δεν μπορώ να κρατήσω το στόμα μου κλειστό πια, με σεβασμό πάντα στη διαταραχή της, αλλά κάποια ψέματά της ήταν και είναι συνειδητότατα και ανεξάρτητα της όποιας παθολογίας. Όταν π.χ. κατηγορείς τον πατέρα σου ότι δεν σε στηρίζει και σε εμποδίζει ουσιαστικά να ξεκινήσεις αυτή τη θεραπεία κι εγώ ξέρω ότι ο πατέρας της ήταν έτοιμος μέχρι και εισαγγελική παρέμβαση να ζητήσει για να την "αναγκάσει" να θεραπευτεί, ε, κάπου δεν μπορείς να δεχτείς τη θυματοποίησή της τόσο εύκολα. Ή το ότι, καθισμένη όλη τη μέρα σπίτι ητς, ως δια μαγείας μόνο βραδυνές ώρες έβρισκε να μου μιλάει ως "πολυάσχολη". 
Ειλικρινά, το μόνο που θα ήθελα (χωρίς να καίγομαι πλέον και τόσο) είναι να τη δω πως είναι στην πραγματικότητα. Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει ακόμα κι αν με μπολοκάρει, τηλέφωνο, διεύθυνση ξέρω. Δεν επιτρέπω πλέον να με χειρίζεται και αυτό άλλωστε φάνηκε τη Δευτέρα το βράδυ που με έσβησε από φίλο. Εύχομαι από καρδιάς να ξεκινήσει τη θεραπεία της, ο μόνος λόγος που θέλω να είμαι στη λίστα των φίλων της στο facebook είναι για να βεβαιωθώ ότι απεξαρτητοποιήθηκε από το messenger και έχει να συνδεθεί 5,10, 20 μέρες. Και να μην είμαι όμως, δεν θα με πειράξει πλέον και τόσο πολύ.

----------


## anxious4ever

αμην..... αμην ρε φιλε αμην..δεν ξερω αλλα ξαλαφρωσα..
μπραβο για την αποφασιστικοτητα σου, συμφωνω με την σταση σου αυτη τη στιγμη.
θελω να σου πω οτι υπηρξα συντροφος εξαρτημενου ατομου κ το μονο που πηρα ηταν απογοητευση κ πονο, προσπαθησε αλλα διαπιστωσα οτι ο ανθρωπος ο εθισμενος δυσκολα αλλαζει, ειναι πολυ σπανιο...
πονεσα πολυ, μεχρι κ σφαλιαρες εφαγα...
στο τελος εφυγα κ ετρεξα μακρια, σαν να φευγω απο βομβαρδισμενο τοπιο.
Ηταν ο.τι χειροτερο μου εχει συμβει στην ζωη μου.
ακομα κ τωρα που το γραφω δακρυσα... πονεσα πολυ κ μου εμειναν ανεπανορθωτα ψυχικα τραυματα!
κοιτα μονο τον εαυτο σου!!!! τιποτα αλλο!! μονο εσενα! τ ακους???!!

----------


## Remedy

παντως, ο αλκοολισμος ειναι πιθανοτατα αληθεια, ισως γι αυτο κιε χει επιπλεον αποδιοργανωση.
αυτη η παθηση εχει μεγαλη σχεση με ταση στην καταχρηση αλκοολ.
οσο για το που βρισκει, αφου δεν βγαινει, δν ειναι επιχειρημα.
εκτος του οτι μπορει και να βγαινει εστω για το σμ, μπορει ευκολα να βρει ντελιβερι για ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ.

----------


## avgeris

> αμην..... αμην ρε φιλε αμην..δεν ξερω αλλα ξαλαφρωσα..
> μπραβο για την αποφασιστικοτητα σου, συμφωνω με την σταση σου αυτη τη στιγμη.
> θελω να σου πω οτι υπηρξα συντροφος εξαρτημενου ατομου κ το μονο που πηρα ηταν απογοητευση κ πονο, προσπαθησε αλλα διαπιστωσα οτι ο ανθρωπος ο εθισμενος δυσκολα αλλαζει, ειναι πολυ σπανιο...
> πονεσα πολυ, μεχρι κ σφαλιαρες εφαγα...
> στο τελος εφυγα κ ετρεξα μακρια, σαν να φευγω απο βομβαρδισμενο τοπιο.
> Ηταν ο.τι χειροτερο μου εχει συμβει στην ζωη μου.
> ακομα κ τωρα που το γραφω δακρυσα... πονεσα πολυ κ μου εμειναν ανεπανορθωτα ψυχικα τραυματα!
> κοιτα μονο τον εαυτο σου!!!! τιποτα αλλο!! μονο εσενα! τ ακους???!!


Από τώρα και στο εξής, ναι....και ό,τι κάνω, για τον εαυτό μου θα το κάνω (στην ιστορία αυτή εννοείται). Θυμάμαι μάλιστα που τη Δευτέρα όταν απαιτούσε να κάτσω να την ακούσω βραδυάτικα μέχρι τότε που ήθελε εκείνη και μου έλεγε ότι δεν τη στηρίζω αρκετά, της πέταξα και ένα "να σε στηρίξω όσο μπορώ, αλλά δεν είμαι και εξομολογητής να κάθομαι με τις ώρες να ακούω", νευρίασε, άρχισε να φωνάζει, αλλά επέμεινα σε αυτή τη θέση μου. ίσως το ότι με έσβησε και αρνείται να με δεχτεί να οφείλεται στο ότι το "λάφυρό" της ξεκρεμάστηκε από τον τοίχο και έφυγε από τη συλλογή της, δεν έχει πια έναν άνθρωπο που δέχεται τα καπρίτσια της στο θέμα ωραρίων, αλλά και συμπεριφοράς. Της είπα μάλιστα, το ίδιο βράδυ, "αρκετά πια με τις κλάψες σου". Ναι, όσο το σκέφτομαι, τόσο πιο πολύ σιγουρεύομαι ότι αυτό που ένιωθε εκείνη ως αγάπη ήταν στην ουσία η αγάπη προς ένα κατοικίδιο, και μάλιστα κουταβάκι, που το κάνεις ουσιαστικά ό,τι θέλεις. Όποιος αγαπάει πραγματικά, το πρώτο που κάνει είναι να σέβεται τον άλλο. Δε διανοήθηκα ούτε τη μάνα μου ή τον συχωρεμένο τον πατέρα μου να απασχολήσω ποτέ στις 12-1 το βράδυ κι ας είχε γκρεμιστεί ο κόσμος γύρω μου. Ακόμα κι όταν ήμουν 19-20 χρονών παιδί και ζούσα μόνος μου.

----------


## avgeris

> παντως, ο αλκοολισμος ειναι πιθανοτατα αληθεια, ισως γι αυτο κιε χει επιπλεον αποδιοργανωση.
> αυτη η παθηση εχει μεγαλη σχεση με ταση στην καταχρηση αλκοολ.
> οσο για το που βρισκει, αφου δεν βγαινει, δν ειναι επιχειρημα.
> εκτος του οτι μπορει και να βγαινει εστω για το σμ, μπορει ευκολα να βρει ντελιβερι για ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ.



Το ότι δεν βγαίνει είναι σίγουρο. Ούτε για τσιγάρα από το περίπτερο μπροστά στην εξώπορτα.
Για το θέμα ντελίβερυ, θα μπορούσε να ισχύει ΑΝ.....αν δεν υπήρχε μια παράμετρος (την είχα αναφέρει και παλιότερα, στο θέμα γιατί δεν της χτυπάω το κουδούνι), μια παράμετρος λοιπόν που την καθιστά ανήμπορη να ελέγξει ποιος θα περάσει την εξώπορτα και θα μπει στο σπίτι της. Και αυτή η παράμετρος είναι που με κάνει να αποκλείω και αυτό το ενδεχόμενο.
Συν ακόμα μία: ουσιαστικά, δεν διαχειρίζεται χρήματα. Ο πατέρας πληρώνει τους λογαριασμούς της και της ανεβάζει φαγητό στο σπίτι, ενώ η ίδια δεν ασχολείται με καμία κερδοφόρο δραστηριότητα εδώ και τουλάχιστον ένα οχτάμηνο.

----------


## Remedy

το ντελιβερι, ΔΕΝ περναει την πορτα.
νομιζω οτι οποιοσδηποτε μπορει να δεχτει ενα τνελιβερι , οτι θεματα κι ανε χει.
οσο για τα λεφτα, θα ξερεις καλα, οτι ενας εθισμενος, βρισκει λεφτα η εστω ποτο (πχ, μια φιλη της το φερνει)

----------


## avgeris

> το ντελιβερι, ΔΕΝ περναει την πορτα.
> νομιζω οτι οποιοσδηποτε μπορει να δεχτει ενα τνελιβερι , οτι θεματα κι ανε χει.
> οσο για τα λεφτα, θα ξερεις καλα, οτι ενας εθισμενος, βρισκει λεφτα η εστω ποτο (πχ, μια φιλη της το φερνει)



Δεν υπάρχει κουδούνι στο σπίτι της να το χτυπήσει κάποιος και η ίδια δεν έχει πρόσβαση στο να ανοίξει την εξώπορτα. Οποιοσδήποτε θέλει να μπει στο σπίτι, του ανοίγει ο πατέρας που έχει μαγαζί από κάτω. Θεωρώ πιθανότερο η ΕΛΛΕΙΨΗ ΑΛΚΟΟΛ να την αποδιοργανώνει (αφού στη φάση μανίας, υπάρχει έντονη ανάγκη για λήψη ουσιών ή/και αλκοόλ) παρά η χρήση του. Δεν αποκλείω τίποτα βέβαια, αλλά το θεωρώ από πολύ δύσκολο ως απίθανο.

----------


## avgeris

Το σενάριο της φίλης ή του φίλου παίζει. Μου είπε ότι έχει ένα κολλητό που την βλέπει σχεδόν κάθε μέρα, δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν ισχύει. Πόσο όμως μπορεί να δεχτεί ένας φίλος να την "ποτίζει" συνέχεια, βλέποντας την κατάστασή της; Πόσο απαρατήρητο μπορεί να περνάει το γεγονός ότι πίνει είτε από τον πατέρας της που μπαινοβγαίνει συνεχώς στο σπίτι, είτε από δυο άλλους συγγενείς που μένουν στα υπόλοιπα δύο διαμερίσματα της ιδιότυπης αυτής "πολυκατοικίας"; Και οι οποίοι επίσης την επισκέπτονται συχνά (ένας όροφος τους χωρίζει); Και μάλιστα, όλοι τους έχουν κλειδιά, δε χρειάζεται να χτυπήσουν κουδούνι για να μπουν. Η ίδια μου είπε ότι σε όσους λέει ότι πίνει, δεν το πιστεύουν γιατί δεν της φαίνεται καθόλου, ούτε όταν είναι πιωμένη. Πόσο αλήθεια να είναι αυτό; Πόσο να μην της φαίνεται πια μετά από καμιά 10ριά ποτήρια και βάλε που λέει ότι πίνει καθημερινά; 
Πιο πιθανό θεωρώ ότι δεν υπάρχει θέμα αλκοολισμού. Ούτε στο ζήτημα της θεραπευτικής της προσέγγισης υπήρχε θέμα απεξάρτησης ή αποτοξίνωσης. Όταν μου έχει αποκρύψει τα φάρμακα που παίρνει (για ευνόητους λόγους φυσικά), είναι επόμενο να εστιάσει κάπου αλλού το πρόβλημά της, να ρίξει αλλού το βάρος. Δεδομένο είναι ότι λέει συνειδητά ψέματα. Και δεδομένο είναι ότι γενικά έπινε παλιά. Τι πιο "ανώδυνο' να ρίξεις εκεί το βάρος;
Κάτι στο θέμα "κλειδιών". Πολλές φορές μιλούσαμε και μου έλεγε "ωχ, ακούω κλειδιά και βήματα, ποιος έρχεται πάλι;" Και κάποιοες φορές ακουγόταν φωνή στο βάθος. Πόσο εύκολα μπορεί να κρυφτεί ένας αλκοολικός σε τέτοιες συνθήκες ελέγχου;

----------


## Remedy

> Το σενάριο της φίλης ή του φίλου παίζει. Μου είπε ότι έχει ένα κολλητό που την βλέπει σχεδόν κάθε μέρα, δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν ισχύει. *Πόσο όμως μπορεί να δεχτεί ένας φίλος να την "ποτίζει"* συνέχεια, βλέποντας την κατάστασή της; Πόσο απαρατήρητο μπορεί να περνάει το γεγονός ότι πίνει είτε από τον πατέρας της που μπαινοβγαίνει συνεχώς στο σπίτι, είτε από δυο άλλους συγγενείς που μένουν στα υπόλοιπα δύο διαμερίσματα της ιδιότυπης αυτής "πολυκατοικίας"; Και οι οποίοι επίσης την επισκέπτονται συχνά (ένας όροφος τους χωρίζει); Και μάλιστα, όλοι τους έχουν κλειδιά, δε χρειάζεται να χτυπήσουν κουδούνι για να μπουν. Η ίδια μου είπε ότι σε όσους λέει ότι πίνει, δεν το πιστεύουν γιατί δεν της φαίνεται καθόλου, ούτε όταν είναι πιωμένη. Πόσο αλήθεια να είναι αυτό; Πόσο να μην της φαίνεται πια μετά από καμιά 10ριά ποτήρια και βάλε που λέει ότι πίνει καθημερινά; 
> Πιο πιθανό θεωρώ ότι δεν υπάρχει θέμα αλκοολισμού. Ούτε στο ζήτημα της θεραπευτικής της προσέγγισης υπήρχε θέμα απεξάρτησης ή αποτοξίνωσης. Όταν μου έχει αποκρύψει τα φάρμακα που παίρνει (για ευνόητους λόγους φυσικά), είναι επόμενο να εστιάσει κάπου αλλού το πρόβλημά της, να ρίξει αλλού το βάρος. Δεδομένο είναι ότι λέει συνειδητά ψέματα. Και δεδομένο είναι ότι γενικά έπινε παλιά. Τι πιο "ανώδυνο' να ρίξεις εκεί το βάρος;
> Κάτι στο θέμα "κλειδιών". Πολλές φορές μιλούσαμε και μου έλεγε "ωχ, ακούω κλειδιά και βήματα, ποιος έρχεται πάλι;" Και κάποιοες φορές ακουγόταν φωνή στο βάθος. *Πόσο εύκολα μπορεί να κρυφτεί ένας αλκοολικός σε τέτοιες συνθήκες ελέγχου*;


Ποτο μπορει ανετα να της παει ενας 'φιλος" που πινει και ο ιδιος.
τι ειδους "ελεγχο" κανουν δλδ?
αν η κοπελα ειναι στην κατασταση που περιγραφεις, το ποτο τους μαρανε?

απο την αλλη, ανετα θα σου ελεγε ψεματα και γι αυτο για να καλυψει παρενεργειες των φαρμακων, αλλα αν επαιρνε φαρμακα, δεν θα ειχε τοσα προβληματα, προφανως τα εχει επειδη ΔΕΝ παιρνει.

και γιατι εισαι τοσο βεβαιος οτι δεν εχει προσβαση στην εξωπορτα και ανοιγει μονο ο πατερας της απ το μαγαζι? κλειδωμενη την εχουν?

----------


## avgeris

> Ποτο μπορει ανετα να της παει ενας 'φιλος" που πινει και ο ιδιος.
> τι ειδους "ελεγχο" κανουν δλδ?
> αν η κοπελα ειναι στην κατασταση που περιγραφεις, το ποτο τους μαρανε?
> 
> απο την αλλη, ανετα θα σου ελεγε ψεματα και γι αυτο για να καλυψει παρενεργειες των φαρμακων, αλλα αν επαιρνε φαρμακα, δεν θα ειχε τοσα προβληματα, προφανως τα εχει επειδη ΔΕΝ παιρνει.
> 
> και γιατι εισαι τοσο βεβαιος οτι δεν εχει προσβαση στην εξωπορτα και ανοιγει μονο ο πατερας της απ το μαγαζι? κλειδωμενη την εχουν?




Ανέφερα το περιστατικό που μιλάμε και ανοίγει η πόρτα και μπαίνει κάποιος χωρίς να έχει χτυπήσει. Σε ανύποπτους χρόνους. δεν μπορεί κάποιος να πίνει συνέχεια και να μην τον καταλάβουν όταν μπαινοβγαίνουν άνετα στο σπίτι. Και σίγουρα, το αλκοόλ θα προβλημάτιζε τους συγγενείς κάποιου που παίρνει φάρμακα. 
Στις παρενέργειες πήγε κι εμένα το μυαλό μου. Μπορεί να μην τηρεί ευλαβικά τη δοσολογία, αλλά σίγουρα κάποιες φορές παίρνει, οπότε είναι πιθανό να έχει κάποιες παρενέργειες.
Για το ότι πρόσβαση στο σπίτι έχουν μόνο μέσω του πατέρα το ξέρω, τόσο από την ίδια (ΟΚ, δεν είναι αξιόπιστη πηγή), όσο και, έμμεσα, από τον πατέρα (με τα όσα είχε πει σε άνθρωπο που τον γνωρίζει). Κλειδωμένη όχι, δεν είναι, αλλά δεν μπορεί να μπει όποιος εκείνη θέλει στο σπίτι της (ούτε καν για τα κάλαντα, μου είχε πει τα Χριστούγεννα).

----------


## avgeris

Χάρη και στη δική σας βοήθεια, πέρα από αυτή που μου πρόσφερε η ψυχολόγος μου και οι φίλοι (έχω αρκετούς ευτυχώς) χτες το απόγευμα παίχτηκε το τελευταίο επεισόδιο της ιστορίας, σαν ένα χρονικό προαναγγελθέντος θανάτου. Αφού η κοπέλα "ξίνισε" στα οσα της είχα γράψει (ότι δεν μπορώ πια τα ψεύτικα του fb και θέλω να τη γνωρίσω στον πραγματικό κόσμο, να τελειώσει με αυτό που ξεκινάει και θα την περιμένω, ότι το ότι δεν έχουμε βρεθεί οφείλεται αποκλειστικά σε κείνη κλπ. κλπ.), μου κρατούσε μούτρα επί δυο μέρες. Λογικό και επιθυμητό. Χτες, τη ρώτησα τι έγινε τελικά με την ημερομηνία της εισαγωγής της, που θα τη μάθαινε προχτές. Δεν ήθελε να μου πει, επέμενε να μου μιλήσει στο τηλέφωνο "Η ΤΩΡΑ Η ΠΟΤΕ", φυσικά δεν το δέχτηκα και της είπα ότι μπορώ σε δύο ώρες (και όντως, έτσι ήταν), τελικά δέχτηκε λέγοντας ότι μου κάνει χάρη (τα συνηθισμένα κόλπα της). Την άφησα να μου μιλήσει και να την άκουσα να μου λέει πόσο την πρόδωσα, την απογοήτευσα, την πλήγωσα, ότι πια ούτε ως "φιλαράκι" μπορεί να με δει, ότι με κατατάσσει σε μια πολύ κατώτερη κατηγορία ανθρώπων, ότι δεν της φέρθηκα σωστά, ότι μ 'αγαπάει ακόμα αλλά θα με ξεπεράσει κλπ. κλπ. Την άκουγα ατάραχος, πλέον είχα πάρει τις αποφάσεις που θα σχετίζονταν όμως και με αυτά που θα μου έλεγε. Στην ερώτησή μου αν θέλει να βρεθούμε μετά τη θεραπεία, μου είπε ΟΧΙ, μετά όμως όταν είδα ότι δεν μπήκα στον κόπο να την παρακαλάω και το δέχτηκα, λέγοντάς της "δικαίωμά σου", το άλλαξε και είπε "εντάξει, κανένα εξάμηνο μετά, ίσως πιούμε κανένα καφέ μαζί, εγώ θα είμαι με το αγόρι μου" (φανερή διάθεση να μου την πει, αλλά δεν), και της απάντησα "αν είναι έτσι, πιείτε τον καφέ μόνοι σας, εγώ μόνο με σένα θέλω να τον πιω, αλλιώς άστο". Εκεί, το ξαναάλλαξε και είπε "εντάξει, θα το δούμε, γιατί όχι" κλπ. Αφού μιλούσαμε επί μιάμιση ώρα σε ψυχρό ύφος από τη μεριά μου (εκείνη πότε μυξοκλαίγοντας πότε ορυόμενη εναντίον μου), τη ρώτησα "πότε είναι να μπεις τελικά;". Σημείωση: στο μήνυμα μου είχε πει "μπαίνω άμεσα", απλώς δεν έλεγε ημερομηνία. Στην ερώτηση λοιπόν αυτή μου απάντησε "2 Μαϊου.....εεεε.....συγγνώμη, 2 Απριλίου". Αμέσως τσέκαρα στο κινητό ότι εκείνη η μέρα πέφτει Κυριακή, λίγο δύσκολο να γίνει προγραμματισμένη εισαγωγή και μάλιστα σε δημόσιο νοσοκομείο (εδώ οι αιμοκαθάρσεις δεν γίνονται Κυριακή, απ 'όσο ξέρω από τον πατέρα μου). Μου έκανε εντύπωση που το "άμεσα" έγινε 20 μέρες μετά ξαφνικά και μάλιστα Κυριακάτικο και ήμουν σίγουρος για την επόμενη κίνηση που θα έκανε. "Εσύ θα με στηρίξεις ως τότε;" η ερώτηση προς κάποιον που μέχρι πριν λίγο δεν τον θεωρούσε ούτε καν φίλο. Η απάντησή μου αβίαστη, αφού την είχα προετοιμάσει στα δευτερόλεπτα πριν μου την κάνει: "Φυσικά και θα σε στηρίξω. Ανθρώπινα και στο μέτρο του δυνατού". Έμεινε. "Τι εννοείς ανθρώπινα; Δε θα με στηρίξεις ερωτικά;" "Μα εσυ΄είπες ότι τελείωσε όλο αυτό, ότι δεν με βλέπεις καν ως φίλο, άλλωστε σου είπα κι εγώ ότι πλέον θέλω επαφές σον πραγματικό κόσμο, όχι virtual reality". Η επόμενη ερώτησή της ήταν που έβαλε την οριστική "ταφόπετρα": "Δηλαδή, μπορεί να βρεις και γκόμενα;" "Από τη στιγμή που εσύ δεν μου έχεις προσφέρει ως τώρα και αργείς τόσο να μου προσφέρεις αυτό που θέλω, ναι, δεν έχω κάποια στο μυαλό μου αλλά αν προκύψει κάτι στην πορεία, δεν θα το αρνηθώ. Αλλά, ναι θα σε στηρίξω, όσο μπορώ" "Σε κλείνω τώρα, ε, όχι, δεν το ανέχομαι" "Κλείσε" με φωνή σταθερή "Σε κλείνω" ούρλιαξε "Ε, κλείσε"......και έκλεισε.
Δεν περιγράφω την χαρά που ένιωσα. Κυρίως όταν κατάλαβα το "παιχνίδι" της. Και προς επιβεβαίωση του αρρωστημένου "παιχνιδιού" (στο οποίο συμμετείχα εν γνώσει μου για αρκετό καιρό και δεν συγχωρώ τον εαυτό μου γι αυτό), λίγη ώρα μετά είδα και κάτι που μου έδιωξε κάθε αμφιβολία. Υπήρχε κάποιος συγκεκριμένα που σε κάθε φωτογραφία της που ανέβαζε, της έστελνε ζωγραφισμένες καρδούλες, εκείνη του απαντούσε με ένα χαμόγελο. Μου είπε ότι την ενδιαφέρει αλλά είμαι εγώ γι αυτήν και δεν θέλει να προχωρήσει. Χτες λοιπόν, σε μια νέα αλλαγή φωτογραφίας προφίλ (τραβηγμένη προ διετίας), η ζωγραφισμένη καρδούλα απ' αυτόν ήταν πάλι εκεί, μόνο που αυτή τη φορά η απάντησή της ήταν επίσης μια καρδούλα. Χαμογέλασα και σκέφτηκα "κακομοίρη, που πας να μπλέξεις. καλά ξεμπερδέματα και κοίτα να είσαι πιο έξυπνος από μένα". Το νέο "λάφυρο", το νέο "μετάλλιο" έτοιμο να κρεμαστεί στον τοίχο, λίγες μόλις ώρες αφότου το προηγούμενο την είχε κοπανήσει. Το εντυπωσιακό είναι ότι η καρδούλα από αυτήν μπήκε πριν την τελευταία συνομιλία μας, πριν μου ζητήσει ουσιαστικά να μην τολμήσω να βρω γυναίκα για να τη στηρίζω τυφλά. Ο ορισμός του δίπορτου και του όπου φυσάει ο άνεμος. 
Η ψυχολόγος μου το είπε. Η κοπέλα φερόταν σαν το νεογέννητο που απαιτεί την παρουσία της μάνας επί 24ώρου βάσεως, 7 μέρες τη βδομάδα, αδιαφορώντας αν εκείνη είναι κουρασμένη, άρρωστη ή οτιδήποτε και εκείνο ως αντάλλαγμα δίνει ένα...χαμόγελο...και γκρινιάζει κάθε φορά που η ανάγκη του δεν ικανοποιηθεί ΑΜΕΣΩΣ. Σε τέτοια κατάσταση είχα μπλέξει. 
Ευχαριστώ όλους εσάς που με τα λόγια σας, ακόμα και τις αρνητικές κριτικές, μου ανοίξατε τα μάτια. Να πω την αλήθεια, πλέον δεν με νοιάζει ούτε καν αν θα τη δω ποτέ. Ίσως, μετά από καιρό, αν μάθω τι κάνει και που βρίσκεται, να επιδιώξω να τη δω, χωρίς όμως πια να καίγομαι ούτε γι αυτό. Λυπάμαι, πληγώνομαι βαθειά που το λέω, αλλά τη θεωρώ ανίατη κατάσταση, η ημερομηνία που μου είπε μου φάνηκε το λιγότερο ύποπτη (Κυριακή; το άμεσα ήταν σε 20 μέρες; Στην επιτροπή της είχαν πει το πολύ σε δυο βδομάδες, το πιθανότερο σε μία, κι εδώ μιλάμε για 20ήμερο). Ύποπτη στη λογική ότι πρώτον ήθελε να με ψαρέψει αν μείνω κοντά της για τόσο μεγάλο διάστημα και δεύτερον στη λογική ότι μάλλον έχει στο μυαλό της να την "κοπανήσει" πάλι (όσο κι αν η ίδια λέει το αντίθετο) οπότε προσπάθησε να κερδίσει χρόνο μέχρι τότε, αφού στο μεσοδιάστημα θα έχει μπει και θα έχει βγει, ίσως και άμεσα. Δεν ξέρω. Όπως και να'χει, η όλη στάση της απέναντί μου έδειξε πολλά, ειδικά η τελευταία της απαίτηση να παραμείνω "καλόγερος" για να περιμένω κάποια η οποία μισή ώρα πριν έλεγε ότι δεν θέλει ούτε να με δει. Και απιβεβαίωσε με το χειρότερο τρόπο τις υποψίες μου.
Δεν ξέρω καν αν με ενδιαφέρει να γίνει καλά. Ανθρώπινα σκεπτόμενος, ναι, το θέλω πολύ. Αλλά, μεταξύ μας, δεν το θεωρώ καθόλου πιθανό. Τουλάχιστον, έκανα ότι μπορούσα και παραπάνω απ' όσο μπορούσα. Το θέμα είναι να ψαχτώ μέσα μου στο τι με εμπόδιζε τόσο καιρό να καταλάβω τι γίνεται. Και δεν θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου κουτό. 
Τέλος πάντων. Σας ευχαριστώ όλυς για το ενδιαφέρον και τα λόγια στήριξης και βοήθειας. Και δεν σκοπεύω να το κλείσω το θέμα εδώ, θα μπαίνω να γράφω κάποιες σκέψεις μου πάνω στην ιστορία, ίσως παραθέσω και διαλόγους για να γίνουν περισσότερο κατανοητά κάποια πράγματα. Εφόσον βέβαια το επιθυμείτε κι εσείς.
Μιας και έφτιαξε και ο καιρός, να ευχηθώ και Καλή Άνοιξη, η αγαπημένη μου εποχή. Ίσως και ο ερχομός της να μου άνοιξε τα μάτια.

----------


## Constantly curious

Ευτυχώς που έχεις φίλους και ψυχολογικη υποστήριξη. Θα βιώσεις το τέλος πιο ομαλά νομίζω. Πολύ ψέμμα η κοπέλα μακριά. Γενικά από άνθρωπο που ζει όλο με ψέμμα μακριά δεν παλεύεται!!!

----------


## Remedy

πιστευω οπως σου εχω ξαναπει οτι η 'εισαγωγη" ηταν το τελευταιο της χαρτι οταν σε ειδε αποφασισμενο να το κοψεις αν δεν παει για θεραπεια.
ηταν χειριστικο, δεν νομιζω οτι το εχει δρομολογησει πραγματικα.

οχι, δεν στο ειπε για να δει ΑΝ εισαι διατεθιμενος να παραμειενις μεχρι να παει σε θεραπεια η οταν βγει, στο ειπε για να παρει μια παραταση σε αυτο που ειχε στησει.
ειχε στησει μια κωλλυσιεργεια για τα θεματα της.
ειχε βρει καποιον να την και τον απασχολει 24/7 για να μην αντιμετωπισει οπως θα επρεπε (με θεραπεια) τα προβληματα της, ειτε ειναι η παθηση, ειτε η παθηση και οι ουσιες μαζι.
ναι, θεωρει οτι την "προδωσες", γιατι δραπετευσες απο το ψεμα που ειχε στησει για να μην μπει σε θεραπεια (η σε απεξαρτηση). με την βιρτουαλ ζωη ,μπορουσε να συντηρηθει στο μεσοδιαστημα μεταξυ αληθειας και φαντασιας.
της εσκασες την σαπουνοφουσκα κι αυτο που θα κανει ειναι να προσπαθησει να την ξαναφιαξει με σενα η με αλλον.
μπορει μαλιστα να ειχε ηδη αντικαταστατες σου, γιατι ξερει καλα οτι αυτο που προσφερει ειναι αβιωτο για νορμαλ ανθρωπο και αργα η γρηγορα θα φυγει. αυτος που καθεται πολυ, εχει καποια θεματα που δεν εχει λυσει. μετα, φευγει.

και αναλογα με το ποιος και ποτε το "σκαει' απο την παγιδα, ενεργοποιει καποιον αλλον που εχει παραλληλα η τον εχει στην αναμονη..
αυτα πιστευω.

----------


## avgeris

> πιστευω οπως σου εχω ξαναπει οτι η 'εισαγωγη" ηταν το τελευταιο της χαρτι οταν σε ειδε αποφασισμενο να το κοψεις αν δεν παει για θεραπεια.
> ηταν χειριστικο, δεν νομιζω οτι το εχει δρομολογησει πραγματικα.
> 
> οχι, δεν στο ειπε για να δει ΑΝ εισαι διατεθιμενος να παραμειενις μεχρι να παει σε θεραπεια η οταν βγει, στο ειπε για να παρει μια παραταση σε αυτο που ειχε στησει.
> ειχε στησει μια κωλλυσιεργεια για τα θεματα της.
> ειχε βρει καποιον να την και τον απασχολει 24/7 για να μην αντιμετωπισει οπως θα επρεπε (με θεραπεια) τα προβληματα της, ειτε ειναι η παθηση, ειτε η παθηση και οι ουσιες μαζι.
> ναι, θεωρει οτι την "προδωσες", γιατι δραπετευσες απο το ψεμα που ειχε στησει για να μην μπει σε θεραπεια (η σε απεξαρτηση). με την βιρτουαλ ζωη ,μπορουσε να συντηρηθει στο μεσοδιαστημα μεταξυ αληθειας και φαντασιας.
> της εσκασες την σαπουνοφουσκα κι αυτο που θα κανει ειναι να προσπαθησει να την ξαναφιαξει με σενα η με αλλον.
> μπορει μαλιστα να ειχε ηδη αντικαταστατες σου, γιατι ξερει καλα οτι αυτο που προσφερει ειναι αβιωτο για νορμαλ ανθρωπο και αργα η γρηγορα θα φυγει. αυτος που καθεται πολυ, εχει καποια θεματα που δεν εχει λυσει. μετα, φευγει.
> ...



100% σωστός, αυτά πιστεύω πλέοον κι εγώ. Η ίδια μου πετούσε κατά καιρούς "και να με αφήσεις, έχω τόσους που ενδιαφέρονται και με πολιορκούν". Με σχεδόν 3000 φίλους στο fb (κάποια στιγμή μέτρησα 68 καινούριους φίλους ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ !!!, σχεδόν όλοι άντρες και από άλλη πόλη, μόνο τυχαίο δεν είναι αυτό, από τον συντοπίτη σου δύσκολα κρύβεσαι), είχε "κάβα" να "παίξει". 
Για να δώσω ακόμα ένα στοιχείιο της διαταραγμένης της προσωπικότητας (θα γράφω λίγα-λίγα κάθε φορά, στοιχεία που σχετίζονται με την ιστορία), κάποια στιγμή είδα ότι στους καινούριους φίλους ήταν η.....μητέρα της, με την οποία ήταν "φίλες" από παλιά. Την είχε διαγράψει προφανώς και την είχε ξανακάνει φίλη. ΤΗ ΜΑΝΑ ΤΗΣ !!!!!.......Επίσης, κολλητοί της, αδελφικοί, παιδικοί φίλοι με τους οποίους εμφανιζόταν στις μισές και παραπάνω φωτογραφίες μαζί, σε ξενύχτια, σε γλέντια, σε πάρτι, σε σπιτικές συγκεντρώσεις, σε ταξίδια στο εξωτερικό, πλέον δεν είναι φίλοι της εδώ και καιρό. Τους διέγραψε, τη διέγραψαν, δεν ξέρω, πάντως κάτι δείχνει κι αυτό. 
Τώρα που ξεμπέρδεψα, έχω πολλά να θυμηθώ και να μοιραστώ μαζί σας. Ίσως και ως παρακαταθήκη για κάποιον που μπορεί να πέσει σε παρόμοια παγίδα. Με την ίδια ή με άλλο άτομο.

----------


## Remedy

> *100% σωστός*, αυτά πιστεύω πλέοον κι εγώ. Η ίδια μου πετούσε κατά καιρούς "και να με αφήσεις, έχω τόσους που ενδιαφέρονται και με πολιορκούν". Με σχεδόν 3000 φίλους στο fb (κάποια στιγμή μέτρησα 68 καινούριους φίλους ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ !!!, σχεδόν όλοι άντρες και από άλλη πόλη, μόνο τυχαίο δεν είναι αυτό, από τον συντοπίτη σου δύσκολα κρύβεσαι), είχε "κάβα" να "παίξει". 
> Για να δώσω ακόμα ένα στοιχείιο της διαταραγμένης της προσωπικότητας (*θα γράφω λίγα-λίγα κάθε φορά, στοιχεία που σχετίζονται με την ιστορία*), .....
> Τώρα που ξεμπέρδεψα, έχω πολλά να θυμηθώ και να μοιραστώ μαζί σας. Ί*σως και ως παρακαταθήκη για κάποιον που μπορεί να πέσει σε παρόμοια παγίδα. Με την ίδια ή με άλλο άτομο.*



γυναικα ειμαι καλε.
να λες οσα θελεις , απ οσα σε προβληματιζουν και σκεφτεσαι, αλλα προσεχε μην λες πολλα που την φωτογραφιζουν σαν ταυτοτητα, γιατι εχεις πει ηδη αρκετα τετοια.

----------


## xristinaxrkd

Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να σταθείς σε ένα άτομο πού πάσχει από διπολική διαταραχή. Σε τιμάει ιδιαίτερα αν όντως νιώθεις πράγματα γι αυτήν και δεν υπάρχουν δεύτερες σκέψεις , ατομικιστικές. Πριν κάνεις το οτιδήποτε , καλό είναι να την πληροφορήσεις σχετικά με όσα ξέρεις για την υγεία της. Το θεωρώ αδιάκριτο και τρομακτικό (για την κοπέλα ) παρ'όλη την καλή σου πρόθεση , να μιλήσεις με τους γιατρούς της. Αν κάτι χρειάζεται η κοπέλα αυτή , είναι μια αίσθηση ασφάλειας. Πρέπει να της μάθεις , να ζει στην πραγματικότητα. Να την κρατάς στην πραγματικότητα. Έργο δύσκολο. Να έχεις πάντα στο μυαλό σου , ότι τυχόν ψέματα και υπερβολές πού θα ακούσεις να αφηγείται είναι συνέπεια της διαταραχής. Δεν έχει πρόθεση. Το ζήτημα είναι ένα . Ρώτα στο εαυτό σου " Πόσο έτοιμος και διαθέσιμος είμαι , να μπω σε μία τέτοια σχέση? " . Όλο αυτό , χωρίς να θέλω να σε τρομάξω , έχει μια κάποια ευθύνη , απέναντι στην κοπέλα.

----------


## avgeris

> γυναικα ειμαι καλε.
> να λες οσα θελεις , απ οσα σε προβληματιζουν και σκεφτεσαι, αλλα προσεχε μην λες πολλα που την φωτογραφιζουν σαν ταυτοτητα, γιατι εχεις πει ηδη αρκετα τετοια.



Χαχαχα....ναι, όταν έγραφα το "σωστός" σκέφτηκα την παγίδα, αλλά το άφησα στο 50-50. Εννοείται ότι θα αποφύγω οτιδήποτε την "φωτογραφίζει", δεν ξέρω ποια απ όσα 'εχω αναφέρει είναι τόσο συγκεκριμένα ώστε να την προσδιορίζουν, γενικά είναι κάτι που προσπάθησα όσο γινόταν να αποφύγω.

----------


## avgeris

> Ευτυχώς που έχεις φίλους και ψυχολογίκη υποστήριξη. Θα βιώσεις το τέλος πιο ομαλά νομίζω. Πολύ ψέμμα η κοπέλα μακριά. Γενικά από άνθρωπο που ζει όλο με ψέμμα μακριά δεν παλεύεται!!!


Και ψέμα συνειδητό μάλιστα, όχι στα πλαίσια ενός ψυχωτικού παραληρήματος π.χ.

----------


## avgeris

> Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να σταθείς σε ένα άτομο πού πάσχει από διπολική διαταραχή. Σε τιμάει ιδιαίτερα αν όντως νιώθεις πράγματα γι αυτήν και δεν υπάρχουν δεύτερες σκέψεις , ατομικιστικές. Πριν κάνεις το οτιδήποτε , καλό είναι να την πληροφορήσεις σχετικά με όσα ξέρεις για την υγεία της. Το θεωρώ αδιάκριτο και τρομακτικό (για την κοπέλα ) παρ'όλη την καλή σου πρόθεση , να μιλήσεις με τους γιατρούς της. Αν κάτι χρειάζεται η κοπέλα αυτή , είναι μια αίσθηση ασφάλειας. Πρέπει να της μάθεις , να ζει στην πραγματικότητα. Να την κρατάς στην πραγματικότητα. Έργο δύσκολο. Να έχεις πάντα στο μυαλό σου , ότι τυχόν ψέματα και υπερβολές πού θα ακούσεις να αφηγείται είναι συνέπεια της διαταραχής. Δεν έχει πρόθεση. Το ζήτημα είναι ένα . Ρώτα στο εαυτό σου " Πόσο έτοιμος και διαθέσιμος είμαι , να μπω σε μία τέτοια σχέση? " . Όλο αυτό , χωρίς να θέλω να σε τρομάξω , έχει μια κάποια ευθύνη , απέναντι στην κοπέλα.




Το έχω σκεφτεί αυτό, δεν το έχω κάνει όμως, θεώρησα ότι το να την προτρέψω να θεραπευτεί από αυτό που εκείνη πιστεύει ότι πάσχει είναι αρκετό. Έτσι κι αλλιώς η θεραπεία της δεν θα βασιστεί σε αυτά που πιστεύει εκείνη ότι έχει. Επίσης, με το μήνυμα που της έλεγε ότι δεν μπορώ πια τα virtual και τα cyber σκοπό είχαν να της δείξω ότι υπάρχει ζωή πέρα απ' αυτό που στο οποίο έχει εθιστεί καικ ότι πρέπει να βγει στον κόσμο, με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο. Τα ψέματα και οι υπερβολές της δυστυχώς αρκετές φορές ήταν συνειδητά, από τη στιγμή που το έμαθα και το κατάλαβα, άλλαξαν πολλά στον τρόπο που την έβλεπα. Όσο για το ότι έμαθα τόσα πράγματα γι αυτήν με όποιους τρόπους μπορούσα, μπορεί να ακούγεται τρομακτικό από τη μια, μακροπρόθεσμα όμως και ΑΝ μπει σε θεραπεία, δεν θα της έχουν κάνει κακό. Αν δεν ήξερα τίποτα γι αυτήν, θα την είχα παρατήσει ήδη από τις αρχές του Δεκέμβρη, θα τηξν έιχα διαολοστείλει, έχοντας στείλει οργισμένα μηνύματα, ακόμα και μιλώντας της άσχημα με πολύ μειωτικούς χαρακτηρισμούς (πριν μάθω γι αυτήν, ένα μήνυμα που στριφογύριζε στο μυαλό μου περιείχε τον χαρακτηρισμό "τρελή για δέσιμο", φυσικά όταν έμαθα την αλήθεια ανακουφίστηκα που πήρα πληροφορίες και δεν έστειλα τίποτα τέτοιο). Ξαφνικά, όλος ο θυμός μου και η οργή μου προς αυτήν και τις κοροϊδίες της μετατράπηκαν σε απίστευτη συμπάθεια και συμπόνοια που όταν της τα έδειξα, εξελίχτηκαν σε αυτό το ανεξέλεγκτο που εξελίχτηκε. Όταν μου έλεγε "παράτα με κι εσύ όπως με έχουν παρατήσει τόσοι και τόσοι ως τώρα", μιλούσε προφανώς για ανθρώπους είτε άμεσα γνωστούς της είτε το πιθανότερο για fb "κατακτήσεις" της που μετά από λίγο καιρό, χωρίς να μάθουν ποτέ την αλήθεια, είχαν απηυδήσει από τη συμπεριφορά της, μια συμπεριφορά ανάλογη με αυτή που έδειχνε και σε μένα. Μόνο που εγώ έμαθα και γι αυτό έμεινα. Δεν θεωρώ επομένως λάθος που άντλησα αυτές τις πληροφορίες, ακόμα κι αν ο τρόπος κάποιες φορές δεν ήταν politically correct. Ένας πληγωμένος άνθρωπος (όπως ένιωθα πριν μάθω), κάνει πολλά για να ανακαλύψει αλήθειες. Ούτε που μου περνούσε ποτέ από το μυαλό ότι θα μάθαινα τόσα, αυτό που περίμενα να μάθω ήταν ότι το "κοριτσάκι" απλά ήταν ανισόρροπο, σιγά-σιγά βρίσκοντας γνωστούς, η αλήθεια αποκαλυπτόταν και ήταν δυστυχώς θλιβερή.

----------


## xristinaxrkd

> Το έχω σκεφτεί αυτό, δεν το έχω κάνει όμως, θεώρησα ότι το να την προτρέψω να θεραπευτεί από αυτό που εκείνη πιστεύει ότι πάσχει είναι αρκετό. Έτσι κι αλλιώς η θεραπεία της δεν θα βασιστεί σε αυτά που πιστεύει εκείνη ότι έχει. Επίσης, με το μήνυμα που της έλεγε ότι δεν μπορώ πια τα virtual και τα cyber σκοπό είχαν να της δείξω ότι υπάρχει ζωή πέρα απ' αυτό που στο οποίο έχει εθιστεί καικ ότι πρέπει να βγει στον κόσμο, με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο. Τα ψέματα και οι υπερβολές της δυστυχώς αρκετές φορές ήταν συνειδητά, από τη στιγμή που το έμαθα και το κατάλαβα, άλλαξαν πολλά στον τρόπο που την έβλεπα. Όσο για το ότι έμαθα τόσα πράγματα γι αυτήν με όποιους τρόπους μπορούσα, μπορεί να ακούγεται τρομακτικό από τη μια, μακροπρόθεσμα όμως και ΑΝ μπει σε θεραπεία, δεν θα της έχουν κάνει κακό. Αν δεν ήξερα τίποτα γι αυτήν, θα την είχα παρατήσει ήδη από τις αρχές του Δεκέμβρη, θα τηξν έιχα διαολοστείλει, έχοντας στείλει οργισμένα μηνύματα, ακόμα και μιλώντας της άσχημα με πολύ μειωτικούς χαρακτηρισμούς (πριν μάθω γι αυτήν, ένα μήνυμα που στριφογύριζε στο μυαλό μου περιείχε τον χαρακτηρισμό "τρελή για δέσιμο", φυσικά όταν έμαθα την αλήθεια ανακουφίστηκα που πήρα πληροφορίες και δεν έστειλα τίποτα τέτοιο). Ξαφνικά, όλος ο θυμός μου και η οργή μου προς αυτήν και τις κοροϊδίες της μετατράπηκαν σε απίστευτη συμπάθεια και συμπόνοια που όταν της τα έδειξα, εξελίχτηκαν σε αυτό το ανεξέλεγκτο που εξελίχτηκε. Όταν μου έλεγε "παράτα με κι εσύ όπως με έχουν παρατήσει τόσοι και τόσοι ως τώρα", μιλούσε προφανώς για ανθρώπους είτε άμεσα γνωστούς της είτε το πιθανότερο για fb "κατακτήσεις" της που μετά από λίγο καιρό, χωρίς να μάθουν ποτέ την αλήθεια, είχαν απηυδήσει από τη συμπεριφορά της, μια συμπεριφορά ανάλογη με αυτή που έδειχνε και σε μένα. Μόνο που εγώ έμαθα και γι αυτό έμεινα. Δεν θεωρώ επομένως λάθος που άντλησα αυτές τις πληροφορίες, ακόμα κι αν ο τρόπος κάποιες φορές δεν ήταν politically correct. Ένας πληγωμένος άνθρωπος (όπως ένιωθα πριν μάθω), κάνει πολλά για να ανακαλύψει αλήθειες. Ούτε που μου περνούσε ποτέ από το μυαλό ότι θα μάθαινα τόσα, αυτό που περίμενα να μάθω ήταν ότι το "κοριτσάκι" απλά ήταν ανισόρροπο, σιγά-σιγά βρίσκοντας γνωστούς, η αλήθεια αποκαλυπτόταν και ήταν δυστυχώς θλιβερή.


Καταλαβαίνω , ότι οι προθέσεις , ναι ήταν καλές. Χαίρομαι , πού δεν την χαρακτήρισες "τρελή για δέσιμο". Δεν υπάρχει χειρότερος , χαρακτηρισμός , από αυτόν σε όσους πάσχουν από ψυχικές διαταραχές. Οι διπολικοί , είναι περίεργοι στην θεραπεία. Πολλοί είναι οι ασθενείς πού κάνουν το λεγόμενο "doctor shopping " (πάνε από γιατρό σε γιατρό , γιατί δεν τους καλύπτει ο προηγούμενος) . Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι όποιο ψέμα , ή δράμα προφασίζονται δεν το κάνουν συνειδητά. Δεν έχουν σκοπό να βλάψουν κανέναν, απλά έχουν ανάγκη να τραβάνε την προσοχή. Μην ξεχνάς πώς η διπολική διαταραχή , έχει 2 πόλους την μανία και την κατάθλιψη. Η μανία περιλαμβάνει πολλά ψέματα , έλλειψη αίσθησης κινδύνου , ανησυχία , φλυαρία κι άλλα τέτοια. Είναι δύσκολη η διαδικασία θεραπείας τόσο για τους ασθενείς όσο και για τους θεραπευτές. Αν με την κοπέλα , πού αναφέρεις , δεν μιλάτε πια, καλό είναι να εξακολουθήσεις να μην μιλάτε. Θα μπερδευτείς σε μια κατάσταση , ήδη περίπλοκη. Έχετε κόψει επαφές? Ποιες οι διαθέσεις σου , θα ήθελες να μιλάτε ή όχι ?

----------


## Constantly curious

xristina τα γράφεις πολύ καλά και κατανοητά. Κάπου θα δεις πάνω ή κάτω αριθμηση σελίδων. Πατώντας το 1 θα διαβάσεις πληροφορίες του θεματοθετη : )

----------


## avgeris

> Καταλαβαίνω , ότι οι προθέσεις , ναι ήταν καλές. Χαίρομαι , πού δεν την χαρακτήρισες "τρελή για δέσιμο". Δεν υπάρχει χειρότερος , χαρακτηρισμός , από αυτόν σε όσους πάσχουν από ψυχικές διαταραχές. Οι διπολικοί , είναι περίεργοι στην θεραπεία. Πολλοί είναι οι ασθενείς πού κάνουν το λεγόμενο "doctor shopping " (πάνε από γιατρό σε γιατρό , γιατί δεν τους καλύπτει ο προηγούμενος) . Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι όποιο ψέμα , ή δράμα προφασίζονται δεν το κάνουν συνειδητά. Δεν έχουν σκοπό να βλάψουν κανέναν, απλά έχουν ανάγκη να τραβάνε την προσοχή. Μην ξεχνάς πώς η διπολική διαταραχή , έχει 2 πόλους την μανία και την κατάθλιψη. Η μανία περιλαμβάνει πολλά ψέματα , έλλειψη αίσθησης κινδύνου , ανησυχία , φλυαρία κι άλλα τέτοια. Είναι δύσκολη η διαδικασία θεραπείας τόσο για τους ασθενείς όσο και για τους θεραπευτές. Αν με την κοπέλα , πού αναφέρεις , δεν μιλάτε πια, καλό είναι να εξακολουθήσεις να μην μιλάτε. Θα μπερδευτείς σε μια κατάσταση , ήδη περίπλοκη. Έχετε κόψει επαφές? Ποιες οι διαθέσεις σου , θα ήθελες να μιλάτε ή όχι ?


Τα είχε όλα αυτά, τα ψέματα, ανησυχλια, φλυαρία, docrot shopping, όλα σε υπερβολικό βαθμό. Από τη μεριά μου, την έχω κόψει, εκείνη μου έστειλε μήνυμα να μην βλέπει της δημοσιεύσεις μου (να τις κάνω κρυφές από κοινούς μας φίλους ουσιαστικά) και μου ευχήθηκε καλή τύχη, δεν έχω σκοπό να απαντήσω γιατί δεν θέλω να ξαναμπώ σε τέτοια διαδικασία. Θέλω να ξεκόψω εντελώς και αυτό θα κάνω σαφές, όσα μηνύματα κι αν στείλει. Αν συνεχίσει, υπάρχει και το μπλοκάρισμα. Αν ποτέ στο μάλλον (σε βάθος οχταμήνουθ π.χ.) μάθω ότι πάει καλύτερα και έχει κάπως έρθει στα ίσα της, ίσως επιδιώξω να τη δω, χωρίς καμία απολύτως άλλη ω]βλέψη απ' αυτήν.Και αυτό, χλωμό το κόβω.

----------


## xristinaxrkd

> xristina τα γράφεις πολύ καλά και κατανοητά. Κάπου θα δεις πάνω ή κάτω αριθμηση σελίδων. Πατώντας το 1 θα διαβάσεις πληροφορίες του θεματοθετη : )


Πάτησα το 1 , να διαβάσω την ιστορία , στο αρχικό μήνυμα εννοείς ?

----------


## Constantly curious

Το αρχικό μήνυμά ναι. Μετά από κάτω είναι οι απαντησεις μας και πληροφορίες που έχει γράψει ο avgeris, θα έχεις συνολική εικόνα για την σχέση που ανέπτυξαν. Οχτώ σελίδες είναι όλο το νήμα μεχρι στιγμής.

----------


## xristinaxrkd

> Το αρχικό μήνυμά ναι. Μετά από κάτω είναι οι απαντησεις μας και πληροφορίες που έχει γράψει ο avgeris, θα έχεις συνολική εικόνα για την σχέση που ανέπτυξαν. Οχτώ σελίδες είναι όλο το νήμα μεχρι στιγμής.


A!!! Τώρα κατάλαβα , ναι τα διάβασα όλα τα μηνύματα , λόγω ocd ! Ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## Constantly curious

Παρακαλώ : )

----------


## xristinaxrkd

> Τα είχε όλα αυτά, τα ψέματα, ανησυχλια, φλυαρία, docrot shopping, όλα σε υπερβολικό βαθμό. Από τη μεριά μου, την έχω κόψει, εκείνη μου έστειλε μήνυμα να μην βλέπει της δημοσιεύσεις μου (να τις κάνω κρυφές από κοινούς μας φίλους ουσιαστικά) και μου ευχήθηκε καλή τύχη, δεν έχω σκοπό να απαντήσω γιατί δεν θέλω να ξαναμπώ σε τέτοια διαδικασία. Θέλω να ξεκόψω εντελώς και αυτό θα κάνω σαφές, όσα μηνύματα κι αν στείλει. Αν συνεχίσει, υπάρχει και το μπλοκάρισμα. Αν ποτέ στο μάλλον (σε βάθος οχταμήνουθ π.χ.) μάθω ότι πάει καλύτερα και έχει κάπως έρθει στα ίσα της, ίσως επιδιώξω να τη δω, χωρίς καμία απολύτως άλλη ω]βλέψη απ' αυτήν.Και αυτό, χλωμό το κόβω.


Ωραία , αφού βρίσκεστε σε τέτοια φάση, καλό είναι να το "εκμεταλλευτείς" σε όφελος και των 2. Η κοπέλα από την μία , χρειάζεται μία όσο το δυνατόν σταθερή καθημερινότητα χωρίς σκαμπανεβάσματα κι από την άλλη εσύ χρειάζεσαι λίγη "αποτοξίνωση" από την ιστορία σου , μαζί της. Θα βοηθούσε πολύ , να μην συνεχίσεις επαφές μαζί της. Επίσης στα όρια πού θα βάλεις ή έχεις ήδη βάλει , να είσαι συνεπής και σταθερός. Δεν απαντάς σταθερά , σε μηνύματα της. Καλό είναι στο fb να την βάλεις σε λίστα , ώστε να μην βλέπει τί κοινοποιείς κι αναστατώνεται. Κι αν θέλεις να μαθαίνεις νέα της , πού δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο προσωπικά , κάνε το όσο πιο διακριτικά γίνεται. Νομίζω πώς στην πραγματικότητα η μη-παρουσία σου , θα την βοηθήσει περισσότερο από την παρουσία σου , έτσι όπως εξελίχθηκαν τα γεγονότα.  :Smile:

----------


## avgeris

> Ωραία , αφού βρίσκεστε σε τέτοια φάση, καλό είναι να το "εκμεταλλευτείς" σε όφελος και των 2. Η κοπέλα από την μία , χρειάζεται μία όσο το δυνατόν σταθερή καθημερινότητα χωρίς σκαμπανεβάσματα κι από την άλλη εσύ χρειάζεσαι λίγη "αποτοξίνωση" από την ιστορία σου , μαζί της. Θα βοηθούσε πολύ , να μην συνεχίσεις επαφές μαζί της. Επίσης στα όρια πού θα βάλεις ή έχεις ήδη βάλει , να είσαι συνεπής και σταθερός. Δεν απαντάς σταθερά , σε μηνύματα της. Καλό είναι στο fb να την βάλεις σε λίστα , ώστε να μην βλέπει τί κοινοποιείς κι αναστατώνεται. Κι αν θέλεις να μαθαίνεις νέα της , πού δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο προσωπικά , κάνε το όσο πιο διακριτικά γίνεται. Νομίζω πώς στην πραγματικότητα η μη-παρουσία σου , θα την βοηθήσει περισσότερο από την παρουσία σου , έτσι όπως εξελίχθηκαν τα γεγονότα.




Στο fb δεν είμαστε πλέον φίλοι, δεν μπορω΄να τη βάλω σε κάποια λίστα, απλώς έχω αποκλείσει κοινούς φίλους μας ώστε να μην κάνουν κάποιο σχόλιο και το δει κι εκείνη. Αυτό μου ζήτησε στο μήνυμα, φυσικά το έκανα, σέβομαι απόλυτα την επιθμία της, αλλά δεν απάντησα, αν και μου ευχήθηκε καλή τύχη και από ευγένεια θα μπορύσα να απαντήσω. Δεν το έκανα όμως και θα εξακολουθήσω να μην απαντώ. Ούτε φυσικά θα επιδιώξω να μάθω νέα της προς το παρόν. Στα περί σταθερότητας βέβαια, αμφιβάλλω αν η ίδια την επιδιώκει, είμαι σίγουρος ότι ήδη έχει βρει κάποιον άλλον να ασχολείται, σιγά-σιγά στην αρχή, σε μονιμότερη βάση στη συνέχεια, και μάλλον γενικά επιδιώκει τέτοιου είδους επαφές.
Εδώ μπορώ ίσως να αναφέρω και κάποια πράγματα από την ιστορία, σχετικά με όσα είπα στην προηγούμενη παράγραφο. Την πρώτη-πρώτη φορά που της έπιασα κουβέντα με αφορμή μια εκδήλωση που ενδιαφερόταν να πάει και γινόταν στο στέκι μου, στην πόλη μου, μεγάλη εντύπωση μου έκανε το ότι στα πρώτα 5 λεπτά άρχισε να μου λέει για τον καρκινοπαθή πατέρα της (έχω ήδη πει ότι δεν ισχύει αυτό) και πόσο το παλεύει και οι γιατροί της είπαν "τέλος" (8 μήνες μετά, ο άνθρωπος συνεχίζει να δουλεύει κανονικότατα). Εντύπωση επίσης μου έκανε ότι 2-3 φορές μου είπε ότι παλιά έβγαινε πολύ συχνά ενώ τώρα έχει "απομακρυνθεί", ότι "κρύβεται". Όταν τη ρώτησα γιατί κρύβεται, άλλαξε κουβέντα. Όλα αυτά σε 5-10 λεπτά μιας πρώτης επαφής, και μάλιστα μέσω μηνυμάτων, δεν είναι και ό,τι πιο φυσιολογικό να αναφέρεις τέτοια πράγματα σε ένα εντελώς άγνωστο. Δυο μήνες μετά, που της έπιασα κανονική πλέον κουβέντα πάλι με μια "χαζή" αφορμή, συζητούσαμε επί 8ωρο στο inbox, θυμάμαι μάλιστα ότι είχα αργήσει να ετοιμαστώ για να βγω στο ραντεβού μου (ήταν Σαββατόβραδο, Σεπτέμβρης μήνας). Θυμάμαι επίσης ότι στο τέλος της κουβέντας, ήδη είχε αρχίσει να μου δείχνει τι θα επακολουθούσε. "Κάτι σπάνιο έχεις εσύ", μου είπε, "πρέπει να προσέξω με σένα", "δεν ξέρω γιατί σε νιώθω τόσο οικείο", "αισθάνομαι περίεργα" κλπ. κλπ. Από εκείνη τη μέρα και μετά, κάθε μεσημέρι, τις ώρες που ήξερε ότι χαλαρώνω στον υπολογιστή, μου έπιανε κουβέντα και όσο πήγαινε, ώρα με την ώρα, το γυρνούσε σε όλο και πιο ερωτική ατμόσφαιρα, με φιλάκια, καρδούλες κλπ. και από ένα σημείο και μετά, μπήκα κι εγώ στο παιχνίδι, παρόλο που με ξένιζε αρκετά αυτή η άμεση οικειότητα και εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος, ειδικά σε επίπεδο facebook. Και ακόμα πιο πολύ με ξένιζε που μια κοπέλα νέα, όμορφη, κοινωνική, ανεξάρτητη, ταλαντούχα, έκανε τέτοιου είδους κινήσεις με ένα ξένο στο facebook, όταν μπορούσε να έχει όποιον άντρα ήθελε στην πόλη της. Δυστυχώς για μένα, το ότι μου άρεσε πολύ και ικανοποιούσε το "αυτί" μου με τα όσα έλεγε υπερίσχησε της κοινής λογικής που θα έπρεπε να έχω τότε (και η οποία με εγκατέλειψε μέχρι πρόσφατα). Και βέβαια, κατά διαστήματα, μου πετούσε το ότι "κρύβεται", το ότι δεν βγαίνει πια, το ότι την ψάχνουν οι φίλοι της. Για να κλείσω εδώ το θέμα των πρώτων εβδομάδων της γνωριμίας μας, μέχρι να φάω το πρώτο "άκυρο", να πω ότι μεγάλη εντύπωση, πέρα από την παράξενη οικειότητά της, μου έκανε και το ότι ενώ μέχρι τις αρχές της χρονιάς (2016) ήταν μια κοπέλα πολυφωτογραφημένη (σε εκδηλώσεις, πάρτι, εξόδους, ταξίδια, "τρέλες", ακόμα και σε άσχετες στιγμές ηρεμίας στο σπίτι της ή στο μπαλκόνι της, πάντα με παρέα, τουλάχιστον το άτομο που τραβούσε τη φωτογραφία), από το καλοκαίρι ουσιαστικά και μετά, οι μόνες φωτογραφίες της ήταν σέλφι μέσα στο σπίτι της, ολομόναχη, με σκοτεινό φόντο (μονίμως κατεβασμένα παντζούρια, όπως έμαθα μετά) και εκφράσεις προσώπου είτε κατήφειας είτε μελαγχολίας και χαρακτηριστικά προσώπου αρκετά διαφορετικά σε σχέση με 1-2 χρόνια πριν. Και φυσικά, καμία φωτογραφία από κάποια έξοδο ή καποια εκδήλωση στην οποία είχε παρευρεθεί, κανένα "tag", καμιά κοινοποίηση παρουσίας, τίποτα. Όσο κι αν η ίδια μου έλεγε ότι έβγαινε, όσο κι αν ανέβαζε συνεχώς εκδηλώσεις στις οποίες θα πήγαινε. Και έδειχνε να είναι πάντα ενεργός στο fb, ενώ μου έλεγε ότι δουλεύει κανονικά (η δουλειά της δεν είναι καθιστική, χρειάζεται κίνηση και εξωτερικό χώρο). Αυτά, είχαν αρχίσει ιδιαίτερα να μου τριγυρνάνε το μυαλό από τότε, αλλά έγιναν πολύ πιο έντονα ως σκέψεις αργότερα, όταν πλέον κατάλαβα ότι κάτι αρκετά παράξενο συνέβαινε μαζί της.

----------


## avgeris

Ένας μήνας πλέον αφότου πρωτοέγραψα στο φόρουμ για το θέμα μου και 10 μέρες αφότου αποφάσισα να πάρω τα πράγματα εντελώς στα χέρια μου και να δώσω ένα τέλος και ήδη νιώθω ότι όλα αυτά που έγιναν ήταν απλώς ένα όνειρο, μια φαντασίωση. Έχοντας ξαναβρεί τον εαυτό μου ουσιαστικά κατά 100%, με τη βοήθεια των φίλων μου που η παρουσία τους είναι σημαντική, αισθάνομαι να αποστασιοποιούμαι μέρα με τη μέρα από αυτή την ιστορία. Ραντεβουδάκια με κοπέλες στον πραγματικό κόσμο, αυτόν που είχα σχεδόν απαρνηθεί για να ζω στην προσμονή ενός εξαιρετικά αμφίβολου μέλλοντος, ανθρώπους που βλέπω μπροστά μου, που αγγίζω, που αγκαλιάζω και όχι φωνές στην άλλη άκρη ενός καλωδίου και γράμματα σε μια οθόνη υπολογιστή. 
Η κοπέλα απενεργοποίησε τη δυνατότητά μου να της κάνω αίτημα φιλίας αλλά δεν με έχει μπλοκάρει, ούτε καν έχει μπλοκάρει το Messenger. Δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνει, αν κάνει, στη συνέχεια, δεν καταλαβαίνω τις κινήσεις που έχει κάνει και σε τι αποσκοπούν, αλλά δεν κάθομαι να το αναλύσω κιόλας. Έχω σχεδόν αποφασίσει για τις δικές μου ενέργειες που για την ώρα είναι να ξαναδώ πως ζει κανείς στην πραγματικότητα. Θα αφήσω να περάσουν κάποιοι μήνες, μέσα στο καλοκαίρι ή προς το τέλος του θα κάνω μια βόλτα στην πόλη της, ασχολούμαι και με δραστηριότητες που μπορούν άνετα να με πάνε προς τα εκεί, θα περάσω από τα 4-5 στέκια που ξέρω ότι σύχναζε παλιά και θα ρωτήσω γι αυτήν, δήθεν ότι την είχα γνωρίσει πολύ παλιά και ότι είχα ξαναβρεθεί τυχαία εκεί. Εκεί θα μάθω αν άρχισε να κυκλοφορεί ξανά στον έξω κόσμο ή αν εξακολουθεί κλεισμένη στο δικό της, φαντασιακό σύμπαν. Αν είμαι τυχερός, ίσως την πετύχω κάπου εκεί, αλλιώς θα δω πως θα κινηθώ, στην περίπτωση που έχει αρχίσει να βγαίνει, πιθανόν έχοντας σταθεί κάπως στα πόδια της. Όλα αυτά τώρα, δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος ότι ως τότε θα έχω ακόμα τη διάθεση να τη δω, δεν είμαι καν σίγουρος για το τι μπορεί να συμβεί (ελπίζω να μην προσπαθήσει να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου άμεσα, θα μου είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να αναγκαστώ να μην της απαντήσω, όμως αυτό έχω αποφασίσει να κάνω). 
Προσπαθώ να κατανοήσω πως έκανα ό,τι έκανα, πως έγιναν όσα έγιναν, ακόμα δεν το έχω ξεκαθαρίσει στο μυαλό μου, αλλά δεν είναι και εύκολο. Κάθε ώρα που περνάει με κάνει όλο και περισσότερο να απομακρύνομαι από μια ιστορία τόσο μπερδεμένη που κόντεψε να με αποσυντονίσει εντελώς σε όλους τους τομείς, στη δουλειά μου, στις σχέσεις μου, στην ίδια τη ζωή μου. Θα συνεχίσω να γράφω τις σκέψεις μου, δεν ξέρω αν τις διαβάζει κάποιος, αλλά έστω κι έτσι, νιώθω ότι τις μοιράζομαι με μια μικρή κοινωνία ανθρώπων που μπορούν να με καταλάβουν. Και που με βοήθησαν πολύ με τις παραινέσεις, τις συμβουλές, το ενδιαφέρον τους.

----------


## Remedy

σε διαβαζουμε αυγερη.
το σημαντικο ειναι οτι αρχισες να νοιωθεις στο πετσι σου παλι και να ζεις φυσιολογικα και οχι σε ομηρια.
σιγα- σιγα θα τις βρεις τις ισορροπιες σου.

----------


## avgeris

Πριν τρεις μέρες, μου ήρθε ξαφνικά ένα αίτημα φιλίας απ΄αυτήν !!!! Εντελώς άκυρο ως συμπεριφορά, από τη στιγμή που δεν ασχολήθηκα καθόλου μαζί της, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς, αν κάθε άκυρη συμπεριφορά της ήταν πλακάκι πεζοδρομίου, θα είχα φτιάξει πεζοδρόμιο μέχρι τη Μόσχα. Ήμουν έτοιμος να βγω για την Παρασκευιάτικη έξοδό μου (μια συνήθεια που την είχα παραμελήσει για πολύ καιρό, ξενυχτώντας τις Παρασκευές για να ακούω τα ψέματά της), αγνόησα εντελώς το άιτημα, με προβλημάτισε όμως ως προς τους σκοπούς της, αλλά από την αρχή ήξερα ότι θα το αγνοούσα εντελώς. Μέχρι να βρεθώ με την παρέα μου, μιάμιση ώρα σχεδόν μετά, το αίτημα είχε ήδη αποσυρθεί απ' αυτήν και με γλύτωσε από τον κόπο να την αγνοήσω.
Μιας και αναφέρθηκα σε "άκυρα", ας πω ακόμα λίγα στοιχεία για την ιστορία αυτή. Όσο περνούσαν οι μέρες, τόσο και με προβλημάτιζε η μεγάλη άνεση και οικειότητα που έδειχνε με μένα, όμως το ότι ικανοποιούσε τα αυτιά μου μου ήταν αρκετό να μη δίνω σημασία. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, σε 2-3 βδομάδες, θα την επισκεπτόμουν και εκεί θα ξεκαθαρίζαμε τι ζητάει ο καθένας. Με τους φίλους μου βέβαια το συζητούσα και τους έλεγα ότι μάλλον κι εκείνη απλώς παίζει εκ του ασφαλούς, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα έχει κάποιο δεσμό στην πόλη της και θέλει λίγο να επιβεβαιωθεί και διαδικτυακά. Εγώ δεν είχα τίποτα να χάσω από το παιχνίδι αυτό (που να ήξερα τότε) και το πολύ-πολύ να μη γινόταν τίποτα όταν θα την έβρισκα στην πόλη της και απλώς να είχαμε κάποιο τριήμερο φλερτ και ως εκεί. Άλλωστε, μου έλεγε ότι θα μου γνώριζε τις παρέες της και καταλάβαινα ότι θα ήταν δύσκολο γι αυτήν να είναι τόσο ανοιχτή απέναντί μου στις εξόδους μας. Για τα βράδυα βέβαια μου υποσχόταν πράγματα και θαύματα, αλλά δεδομένου ότι μου μιλούσε για άγρια ξενύχτια σε μπαράκια, δεν έδινα και πολλή βάση στις υποσχέσεις της. 
Στα τέλη του Οκτώβρη, ξαφνικά.....αρχίζουν τα άκυρα. Το ραντεβού μας ήταν για το τριήμερο 11-13 Νοεμβρίου, και από την παρέλαση και μετά, αλλάζει συμπεριφορά, σιγά-σιγά. Εξαφανίζεται, χάνεται για μέρες, εκεί που κάθε μεσημέρι μου έπιανε κουβέντα στο inbox, αναγκάζομαι εγώ να της στέλνω μήνυμα για να δώσει κάποιο σημάδι ζωής, μετά από 3-4 μέρες αδιαφορίας και εξαφάνισης από μέρους της. Μια βδομάδα μετά, κι ενώ ακόμα και όταν αποφασίζει να στείλει κάποιο μήνυμα μετά από δική μου πρωτοβουλία, φέρεται ψυχρά και "φοβισμένα", την ρωτάω τι τρέχει, τι έπαθε και μου ζητάει να τα πούμε τηλεφωνικώς. Έχει φτάσει Κυριακή, πέντε μέρες πριν το ραντεβού μας. Μου λέει ότι είχε πάει ένα ταξίδι να δει κάποιους φίλους της και γύρισε άρον-άρον επειδή ο πατέρας της τη ζήτησε πίσω γιατί δεν μπορεί να νιώθει μόνος του με το πρόβλημα υγείας του. Να σημειώσω κάτι εδώ: Από τα μέσα προς τέλη του Οκτώβρη, όπως έμαθα αρκετά αργότερα, είναι πλέον ανίκανη να βγει ακόμα και στο μπαλκόνι του σπιτιού της λόγω του πανικού που την έχει κυριεύσει, ήδη από τον Αύγουστο έβγαινε μόνο όταν την πήγαινε ο πατέρας της με το αυτοκίνητο σε κάποιο γιατρό, ακόμα και αυτό κόπηκε προς τα τέλη Οκτωβρίου. Επομένως, αποκλέιεται να έγινε ποτέ το ταξίδι που μου είπε, αποκλείεται να έγινε οτιδήποτε με τον πατέρα της (ο οποίος, το έχω πει πολλές φορές, είναι απόλυτα υγιής) και το μόνο που μπορώ να υποθέσω είναι ότι υπήρξαν επιπλοκές στην κατάστασή της (αρκετά αργότερα επίσης έμαθα ότι προς το Νοέμβριο, έγινε μια αποτυχημένη προσπάθεια εισαγωγής της σε ψυχιατρική κλινική και μέσα σε λίγες ώρες, πριν καν εισαχθεί, την γύρισαν πίσω επειδή εκείνη αρνιόταν να δεχτεί και υποσχέθηκε ότι θα ακολουθήσει θεραπεία σπίτι της).
Οι μέρες μέχρι να βρεθούμε έκρυβαν αρκετά άκυρα, δεν απαντούσε στα μηνύματά μου ή απαντούσε με εντελώς παράξενο και άσχετο τρόπο. Δυο μέρες πριν το ταξίδι μου, της στέλνω SMS από τις 9 το πρωί να μου βρει κάποιο ξενοδοχείο κοντά σε κείνη, όλη τη μέρα άφαντη και ξαφνικά λαμβάνω, γύρω στις.....10 το βράδυ την απάντηση για το.....πόσο δυνατά βρέχει στην πόλη της και πόσο μούσκεμα έχει γίνει, που μπήκε κάτω από ένα υπόστεγο για να προστατευθεί !!!! Και επαναλαμβάνω, από μια κοπέλα που επί ένα 20ήμερο τουλάχιστον, δεν ξεμύτιζε ούτε στο μπαλκόνι της !!!!! Την επόμενη δε μέρα, παραμονή του ταξιδιού, της ξαναστέλνω το πρωί SMS και τη ρωτάω τι έγινε τελικά και κατά τις....11 το βράδυ, κι ενώ είχα ήδη ετοιμάσει τη βαλίτσα μου, παίρνω SMS που μου λέει να μην πάω γιατί τα πράγματα εκεί ήταν περίεργα....

----------


## avgeris

Εξοργίζομαι, αμέσως καταλαβαίνω ότι μάλλον το σενάριο δεσμού ισχύει, δεσμού ίσως που είχε σχέση με το ταξίδι που είχε κάνει και που το διέκοψε απότομα λόγω του πατέρα της (σε εκείνη την πόλη που θεωρητικά είχε πάει, είχε ζήσει αρκετό καιρό στο παρελθόν και είχε παρέες αλλά και "πρώην"). Αποφασίζω να ξεκαθαρίσω τα πράγματα και μετά από 5 μέρες, αφού την έχω αγνοήσει στο διάστημα αυτό (εκείνη, προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη, συνεχίζει τα like στον τοίχο μου, σα να μην είχε συμβεί τίποτα), της ζητάω με τρόπο πολύ όμορφο και φιλικό να πάρει θέση στο τι έγινε. Πάλι τηλεφωνικά, μου δίνει μια εντελώς παράξενη εξήγηση που σχετιζόταν με την ανηψιά της, δεν έστεκε από πουθενά ως λόγος να μη βρεθούμε έστω και για 1-2 ώρες. Της το τόνισα και μου είπε ότι έχω δίκιο αλλά τότε την είχε αγχώσει πολύ και δεν μπορούσε να σκεφτεί λογικά. Μου είπε επίσης ότι δεν έχει κανένα δεσμό κι όσο κι αν μου φάνηκε παράξενο, το δέχτηκα. Έκλεισε δε τη συνομιλία λέγοντάς μου πόσο όμορφα αντέδρασα στη συμπεριφορά της, πόσο ξεχωριστός ήμουν και πόσο υπέροχα της φέρθηκα, αφήνοντας να εννοηθεί ότι άλλοι δεν της είχαν φερθεί έτσι. Μου έκανε εντύπωση που κάτι τόσο προφανές όπως η συζήτηση για εξηγήσεις, της φάνηκε ξεχωριστό. Πολύ αργότερα βέβαια, κατάλαβα ότι με τα φερσίματά της είχε ήδη απομακρύνει πολύ κόσμο με όχι τόσο κόσμιο τρόπο. 
Μέσα σε λίγες μέρες, ξαναρχίζει τις "γλύκες" και της λέω ότι θα πάω να τη δω το μεθεπόμενο Σ/Κ. Τρελαίνεται από χαρά, αλλά συνεχίζει τα άκυρα, μου λέει π.χ. κάποιο πρωί ότι έχει περάσει όλη τη νύχτα σε ξένο σπίτι με παρέα, δεν κοιμήθηκε καθόλου και δεν μπορεί να μου μιλήσει και αργά το βράδυ όταν μιλάμε με ρωτάει τι μου είχε πει το πρωί, αρνείται δε να πιστέψει ότι της λέω την αλήθεια !!! Με τα πολλά, μου λέει "είχα πιει και είχα ξενυχτήσει, γι αυτό δε θυμάμαι" και με ρωτάει. πεισματικά και φοβισμένα, αν μου είχε αποκαλύψει κάτι άλλο τότε. Αυτές οι απώλειες μνήμης και οι πεισματικές της ερωτήσεις στο "τι είπε" θα μας ακολουθούσαν μέχρι και το πρόσφατο τέλος. Με τα πολλά, τέτοιου είδους άκυρα συνεχίζονται μέχρι και τις παραμονές του νέου ταξιδιού μου, ώσπου την παραμονή, κι ενώ ως τότε η ίδια δεν είχε καν ξεκαθαρίσει αν μπορεί να με δεχτεί ή όχι (πάλι η ίδια άκυρη δικαιολογία με τον πατέρα και την ανηψιά της), μου κάνει καυγά επειδή το βράδυ της μίλησα......ψιθυριστά στο τηλέφωνο. Μου λέει (εκ του ασφαλούς) ότι είχε αποφασίσει εκείνη να έρθει να με δει, αλλά μετά από αυτό ήθελε να διακόψουμε εντελώς. Σημείωση: της μίλησα ψιθυριστά επειδή εκείνη τη στιγμή ήμουν σε ξένο σπίτι, σε μια φίλη μου συγκεκριμένα που είχε προβλήματα με τον δικό της και ήθελε να μιλήσουμε, έπεσε νωρίς για ύπνο γιατί έπιανε πρωινή βάρδια την άλλη μέρα κι εγώ είχα μπει λίγο στο fb να στείλω κάποια μηνύματα πριν φύγω. Τότε ήταν που ζήτησε να μου μιλήσει (η ώρα είχε πάει ήδη 11.30 το βράδυ κι ενώ, 3 ώρες πριν, είχαμε ήδη συνομιλήσει τηλεφωνικά). Όταν της έλεγα στον καυγά ότι δεν μπορώ να της μιλήσω δυνατά γιατί είμαι σε ξένο σπίτι, άρχισε να ουρλιάζει και να λέει ότι κρύβομαι και ότι κάτι περίεργο συμβαίνει με μένα !!! Αυτό ήταν το πρώτο καμπανάκι ότι ναι, όντως, κάτι περίεργο συμβαίνει, αλλά όχι με μένα. Εκνευρίστηκα πολύ μαζί της, της έστειλα μήνυμα το επόμενο πρωί που της εξηγούσα επακριβώς το λόγο που δε γινόταν να μιλάω δυνατά και ότι δεν κρυβόμουν από κανένα και έπαψα να ασχολούμαι επί 3 μέρες καταλαβαίνοαντας ότι η κοπέλα είχε κάποια "θεματάκια" που με ξένιζαν και με φόβιζαν. Με μεγάλη μου έκπληξη, την επόμενη κιόλας μέρα από το μήνυμα, άρχισε τα like και τα σχόλια στον τοίχο μου, λες και όλα ήταν ωραία και καλά. Είχα αποφασίσει να μη δώσω συνέχεια στην ιστορία μετά από τα δύο συνεχόμενα άκυρα που είχα φάει να πάω να τη δω, όμως όταν κάποια πράγματα είναι να γίνουν, γίνονται ο κόσμος να χαλάσει.

----------


## avgeris

Τρεις μέρες μετά τον καυγά, μαθαίνω ότι ένα αγαπημένο μου συγγενικό πρόσωπο είναι στα τελευταία του. Κατά διαβολική σύμπτωση, εκείνη τη στιγμή έχω ένα πολύ αστείο διάλογο με ένα φίλο μου σε μια δημοσίευση στον τοίχο μου και τη διακόπτω απότομα γράφοντάς του "με συγχωρείς, μόλις έμαθα κάτι πολύ άσχημο, δεν μπορώ να συνεχίσω, θα σου εξηγήσω στο inbox". Δεν είχα προλάβει να του γράψω, όταν λαμβάνω μήνυμά της (που σημαίνει ότι παρακολουθούσε κάθε κίνηση στον τοίχο μου) να μου λέει πως ό,τι κι αν συνέβη, εκείνη είναι στο πλευρό μου και μου συμπαρίσταται!!! Μια κοπέλα, που 3 μέρες πριν σχεδόν με έβρισε επειδή δεν της μίλησα με δυνατή φωνή στο τηλέφωνο !!! Της εξηγώ κι εκείνης, λέει πόσο λυπάται και πόσο θα ήθελε να απαλύνει τον πόνο μου κλπ. κλπ. και με τα πολλά, εκεί που είχα αποφασίσει να την κόψω εντελώς, την βρίσκω μπροστά μου με ένα τρόπο πολύ ζεστό, πολύ φιλικό, πολύ τρυφερό. Τις επόμενες 2 μέρες μάλιστα, μου στέλνει συνέχεια μηνύματα και με ρωτάει πως είμαι και μετά, ξαφνικά......χάνεται ξανά ως δια μαγείας και 2-3 τις φορές που προσπαθώ να την βρω, μου λέει ότι είναι με κάποιον φίλο της και δεν μπορεί να μου μιλήσει, αρχίζοντας νέο κύκλο ψυχρής και αδιάφορης συμπεριφοράς. Κάπως έτσι, κύλησε και ο Νοέμβρης. Τα καμπανάκια θα είχαν ήδη χτυπήσει για ένα νηφάλιο μυαλό, οι φίλοι μου ήδη την χαρακτήριζαν "ανισόρροπη", εγώ όμως είχα αρχίσει να παίρνω πολύ προσωπικά το ότι ουσιαστικά μου έπαιζε παιχνίδια "κρύο-ζέστη" σαν σκωτσέζικο ντουζ. Προσωπικά, εγωιστικά, πεισματικά. Έντονα συναισθήματα όπως "ζήλεια" προς οποιονδήποτε μπορεί να της κρατούσε παρέα όσο εγώ περίμενα απελπισμένα να τη δω από κοντά, αλλά και αμφιβολίες για το αν η στάση μου είχε κάτι που την απωθούσε (δεν μπορούσα να δεχτώ ότι με κοροϊδεύει, ότι μου λέει ψέματα, ότι με χρησιμοποιεί), είχαν αρχίσει να με κυριεύουν. Αυτά όλα θα τα είχα ξεπεράσει και θα την είχα ξεκόψει σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα, αν πάλι δεν προέκυπτε άλλη, εντελώς άκυρη, συμπεριφορά της, λίγες μέρες μετά, που ουσιαστικά αποτέλεσε την απαρχή της εμμονής μου με αυτήν, που κράτησε σχεδόν δυόμιση μήνες. Θα συνεχίσω την ιστορία αργότερα μέσα στη μέρα, έτσι κι αλλιώς, το σήριαλ έχει και συνέχειες.....

----------


## Remedy

αυτη η συμπεριφορα με το 'ζεστη- κρυο", αλλους τους απωθει αμεσα και δεν γυριζουν να ξανακοιταξουν πισω τους κι αλλους τους κανει να κολλανε εμμονικα και να προσπαθουν να φερουν την ιστορια στα μετρα τους.

εσυ, στην φαση εκεινη, *για δικους σου λογους*, ησουν απ τους δευτερους.
και την βολευε παρα πολυ γι αυτο και σε παινευε. εσυ νομιζες οτι πηρες το βραβειο, ενω αυτο που ειχες παρει ηταν μια ατελειωτη ταλαιπωρια.

ολοι εκεινοι που εβριζε, ηταν οσοι εδειξαν την "υγιη" συμπεριφορα να απομακρυνθουν αμεσα αντι να μπλεξουν στο αρρωστημενο (κυριολεκτικα) παιχνιδι της.

----------


## elisabet

Εύχομαι να κάνω λάθος, αλλά νομίζω οτι η ιστορία αυτή δεν έχει τελειώσει. Όπως δείχνει και έχει δείξει και μέχρι τώρα δεν πρόκειται να σταματήσει, οπότε θα πρέπει να οπλιστείς με μπόλικο θάρρος και να είσαι προετοιμασμένος.
Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι ακόμα τα έχεις μπερδεμένα στο μυαλό σου κι ας σου φαίνεται κάθε φορά που θυμάσαι κάτι οτι τώρα τα κατάλαβες όλα. Ακριβώς επειδή η κρίση σου ήταν τόσο θολή κατά τη διάρκεια που συνέβαιναν όλα αυτά, νομίζω οτι θα σου πάρει κάμποσο ακόμα ώστε να ξεκαθαρίσει πλήρως το κουβάρι αν ξεκαθαρίσει ποτέ και κάθε φορά που θα τα σκέφτεσαι/ συζητάς ή γράφεις όπως εδώ όλο και κάτι καινούργιο θα ανακαλύπτεις, κάποια λεπτομέρεια θα έρχεται να κολλήσει στα προηγούμενα για να συμπληρωθεί σιγά σιγά το παζλ.

Θεωρώ από τον τρόπο που γράφεις πως ακόμα έχεις θυμό και πολλά αναπάντητα ερωτήματα και αυτά είναι που σε κάνουν να επιμένεις να καταλάβεις. Το να τα γράφεις θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ σε αυτό.

Ομολογώ πάντως πως σε διαβάζω με ενδιαφέρον και σε πολλά νιώθω να ταυτίζομαι μαζί σου.

----------


## avgeris

> αυτη η συμπεριφορα με το 'ζεστη- κρυο", αλλους τους απωθει αμεσα και δεν γυριζουν να ξανακοιταξουν πισω τους κι αλλους τους κανει να κολλανε εμμονικα και να προσπαθουν να φερουν την ιστορια στα μετρα τους.
> 
> εσυ, στην φαση εκεινη, *για δικους σου λογους*, ησουν απ τους δευτερους.
> και την βολευε παρα πολυ γι αυτο και σε παινευε. εσυ νομιζες οτι πηρες το βραβειο, ενω αυτο που ειχες παρει ηταν μια ατελειωτη ταλαιπωρια.
> 
> ολοι εκεινοι που εβριζε, ηταν οσοι εδειξαν την "υγιη" συμπεριφορα να απομακρυνθουν αμεσα αντι να μπλεξουν στο αρρωστημενο (κυριολεκτικα) παιχνιδι της.



Μέχρι εκείνο το σημείο, η λογική μου και ο "υγιής" τρόπος σκέψης λειτουργούσαν ακόμα. Μετά από 2-3 φορές που της ζήτησα να μιλήσουμε και επικαλούνταν την παρουσία κάποιου "φίλου" ή κάποιος βραδυνής εξόδου για να μη μου μιλήσει (επαναλαμβάνω: κλεισμένη σπίτι της ήδη επί ενάμιση μήνα λόγω πανικού και αγοραφοβίας), σκέφτηκα ότι τζάμπα χάνω το χρόνο μου με κάποια που από τη μία σίγουρα θα έχει κάποια σχέση στα μέρη της και από την άλλη ήταν φανερό ότι είχα κι ένα θέμα ψυχικής ισορροπίας. Σταμάτησα να στέλνω πια μηνύματα και δυο φορές που μου έστειλε εκείνη, όταν άρχισα κι εγώ να "χάνομαι", απάντησα τηλεγραφικά. "Πως είσαι, φιλαράκι μου" το ένα, "Καλά", η απάντησή μου, την επόμενη "ελπίζω να είσαι καλά, φιλαράκι μου", ένα "ΟΚ, όλα καλά" από μένα. Εκεί προφανώς κατάλαβε ότι το "λάφυρό" της, αυτό που με τόσο κόπο κρατούσε ως τότε στα χέρια της, αντίθετα με άλλους που την είχαν κοπανήσει, κινδύνευε να χαθεί. Και με την επόμενη κίνησή της, ουσιαστικά με έριξε σε μια διαδικασία αυξανόμενης κατάθλιψης και εμμονής μαζί της, εμμονής που με έφτασαν σε συμπεριφορές υπομανίας, όπως διέγνωσε η ψυχολόγος μου, ενάμιση μήνα μετά. 
Αφού είδε λοιπόν η κοπέλα ότι το "λάφυρο" της ξέφευγε. έκανε κάτι το οποίο θεωρώ (και το θεώρησα και τότε, γι αυτό ήθελα να της στείλω μήνυμα με βαρείς χαρακτηρισμούς) τουλάχιστον απαράδεκτο. Μια μέρα μετά το τελευταίο παγερό μου μήνυμα και αφού είχα ανεβάσει ένα βίντεο από την πόλη μου το οποίο είχα τραβήξει την προηγούμενη μέρα (μια ηλιόλουστη, σχεδόν ανοιξιάτικη μέρα του Δεκέμβρη) μου στέλνει και μου λέει το εξής: "Παίζει να βρεθήκαμε στο ίδιο μέρος χτες εκείνη την ώρα που τράβηξες το βίντεο, αφού ήμουν στην πόλη σου για κάτι εξετάσεις του θείου μου". Έμεινα άναυδος και όταν τη ρώτησα γιατί δεν πήρε ένα τηλέφωνο μου απάντησε ότι δεν είχε χρόνο, ότι ήθελε να μείνει παρέα με το θείο της αλλά σε μια βδομάδα θα ξαναερχόταν για κάποιες άλλες εξετάσεις και τότε σίγουρα θα βρισκόμασταν τουλάχιστον για ένα δίωρο. Αυτό ήταν. Μιλήσαμε και τηλεφωνικά το ίδιο βράδυ και εκεί πλέον μπήκαν βαθειά τα θεμέλια της εμμονής και του κολλήματός μου με αυτήν. Στο τηλέφωνο μου είπε ότι επιτέλους θα με δει στην πόλη μου, θα την "ξεναγήσω" κρατώντας την αγκαλιά και άλλα τέτοια ωραία. Μου είπε μάλιστα ότι τις φορές που χανόταν ήταν επειδή είχε ερωτικές περιπέτειες με "πρώην" της, αφού μόνο με "πρώην" της θέλει πλέον να σχετίζεται ερωτικά (μου ανέφερε μάλιστα και 2-3 ονόματα !!!!!!) και ότι δεν θα έπρεπε αυτό να με πειράζει αφού σίγουρα κι εγώ έκανα τα ίδια στην πόλη μου και αφού όταν θα βρισκόμασταν θα την είχα δική μου. Εκεί πλέον, εγώ, τυφλώθηκα από τη ζήλεια και την ανάγκη που είχα να τη δω από κοντά, δέχτηγκα χωρίς κανένα σχόλιο την ιστορία της, ξέροντας ότι μέσα μου πονούσα για αυτά που μου μόλις μου είχε πει. Εκεί ήταν που δεν υπήρχε καμιά άλλη σκέψη στο μυαλό μου παρά μόνο πως θα τη γνώριζα από κοντά και πως θα ζούσα μαζί της όσα έζησαν και ζούσαν μαζί της αυτοί που ήταν δίπλα της. Έφτασα σε σημείο να τους μισώ (!!!!!) επειδή εκείνοι είχαν μια γυναίκα που εγώ ήθελα πολύ και ακόμα δεν την είχα καν δει από κοντά. 
Όλη εκείνη η βδομάδα πέρασε με μια γλυκιά αναμονή, έκανα σενάρια στο μυαλό μου που θα την πήγαινα, πως θα της φερόμουν, τι θα της έλεγα, πως θα την πλησίαζα ερωτικά από κοντά πλέον κλπ. κλπ. Εεκί, και μόλις δυο μέρες αφότου μιλήσαμε στο τηλέφωνο και κλείσαμε ουσιαστικά το ραντεβού, μετά από τόσα γλυκόλογα και υποσχέσεις, ξαναχάθηκε. Στα μηνύματα που της έστειλα, επί διήμερο, δεν απαντούσε και πραγματικά πλέον δεν ήξερα τι να κάνω. Μια φίλη μου που της το είπα, μου απάντησε "Δεν το πιστεύω, δεν είναι με τα καλά της η κοπέλα". Εγώ όμως, είχα μπει για τα καλά στην εμμονή μου μ' αυτήν, έλεγα μέσα μου "ας έρθει να τη δω κι ας μη μου απαντάει στα μηνύματα". Ώσπου, δυο μέρες πριν βρεθούμε, μου στέλνει μήνυμα (κι αφού εγώ δεν ξαναέστειλα τίποτα, ανήμπορος να καταλάβω τι γίνεται) και μου λέει ότι όλα καλά, ο θείος της κανόνισε να έρεθι, θα είναι μαζί του αλλά εκείνη τη στιγμή ήταν άρρωστη με γαστρεντεριτιδα. Μέχρι το βράδυ που μιλήσαμε, μου λέει ότι όλα πήγαιναν καλά, την είδε γιατρός, τα συμπτώματα υποχωρούν άμεσα και ότι το ραντεβού μας ισχύει και θα είναι μια χαρά. Την παραμονή, όλος χαρά εγώ περιμένω τα μαντάτα και όντως το μεσημέρι μου λέει ότι είναι τελείως καλά και ότι μάλιστα έχει καλό καιρό στην πόλη της και βγήκε μια βόλτα να κάνει κάποια ψώνια και να τσιμπήσει κάτι έξω. "Το βραδάκι θα σου πω πότε ξεκινάμε και τι ώρα θα βρεθούμε" μου είπε. 
Περιττό να περιγράψω την αγωνία και τη χαρά μου, το πρόσωπό μου έλαμπε, όπως μου είπαν οι φίλοι μου. Ρωτούσα φίλες μου πως να της φερθώ εκείνο το δίωρο μαζί της για να της κάνω την καλύτερη δυνατή εντύπωση. Το βράδυ, επέστρεψα σπίτι ασπό τη δουλειά περιμένοντας το μήνυμά της. Και όντως, κατά τις 10, άναψε το φωτάκι του inbox και όλος χαρά το άνοιξα. "Ανέβασα 37.6 πυρετό, πούς πυρετός για τα δικά μου δεδομένα, και νιώθω πολύ αδυναμία και εξάντληση. Μάλλον δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω αύριο". Έμεινα με τοστόμα ανοιχτό. Μου πήρε τπυλάχιστον ένα 10λεπτο να συνέλθω και να της στείλω μήνυμα, πιέζοντάς την να πάρει φάρμακο να ρίξει τον πυρετό που έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν ήταν και υψηλός και άρχισε να μου γράφει ότι το μόνο που με νοιάζει είναι να τη δω και όχι η υγεία της και άλλα τέτοια που αργότερα μου έγινα πολύ "οικεία". Το βράδυ εκείνο δεν κοιμήθηκα από τα νεύρα μου, η τρίτη φορά που συνέβαινε εξαιτίας της μετά το πρώτο άκυρο και τον καυγά μαζί της. 
Την επόμενη μέρα, ξύπνησε ένας διαφορετικός άνθρωπος. Ένας άνθρωπος εμμονικός, υπομανιακός και σε πρόθυρα κατάθλιψης. Της έγραψα ότι θε πάω να τη δω μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες και εκείνη το μόνο που είπε ήταν "θέλω υπερβολικά πολύ να σε δω". Τη στιγμή που ένας υγιώς σκεπτόμενος άνθρωπος θα είχε ηδη ξεκόψει μαζί της και θα είχε γυρίσει την πλάτη του, εγώ πέρασα ένα ολόκληρο Σ/Κ μέσα στην κατάθλιψη και την απογοήτευση, γυρνώντας απο μπαράκι σε μπαράκι, πίνοντας σαν τρελός και παρουσιάζοντας συμπεριφορές τουλάχιστον "ύποπτες" (χτυπιόμουν σαν τρελός στο χορό, έπιανα κουβέντα σε κάθε γυναίκα που με κοίταζε, δεν ήθελα με τίποτα να γυρίσω σπίτι ακόμα κι αν είχε ήδη ξημερώσει κλπ.). Όταν τα αφηγήθηκα αυτά στην ψυχολόγο μου, με έστειλε κατευθείαν να συμβουλευτώ ψυχίατρο, εγώ όμως τότε είχα άλλες προτεραιότητες στο μυαλό μου. 
Από εδώ και πέρα, το σήριαλ μπαίνει σε νέο κύκλο. Είναι πλέον η εποχή που μαθαίνω ότι η "ανισόρροπη" όπως την έλεγαν οι φίλοι μου είχε πολύ πιο σοβαρά προβλήματα, προβλήματα που ήδη η ψυχολόγος μου, με τα λίγα που της είχα πει για εκείνη, είχε υποπτευθεί. "Ψάξε λίγο το ενδεχόμενο μιας μανιοκατάθλιψης γι αυτήν", μου είχε πει. Λόγια που ήρθαν αμέσως στο μυαλό μου όταν άρχισε να ξετυλίγεται το κουβάρι. 
Θα συνεχίσω αργότερα. Όπως βλέπετε, ο ψυχίατρος που με παρότρυνε να το γράψω σε μορφή διηγήματος ή και μυθιστορήματος, δεν είχε και πολύ άδικο.

----------


## avgeris

> Εύχομαι να κάνω λάθος, αλλά νομίζω οτι η ιστορία αυτή δεν έχει τελειώσει. Όπως δείχνει και έχει δείξει και μέχρι τώρα δεν πρόκειται να σταματήσει, οπότε θα πρέπει να οπλιστείς με μπόλικο θάρρος και να είσαι προετοιμασμένος.
> Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι ακόμα τα έχεις μπερδεμένα στο μυαλό σου κι ας σου φαίνεται κάθε φορά που θυμάσαι κάτι οτι τώρα τα κατάλαβες όλα. Ακριβώς επειδή η κρίση σου ήταν τόσο θολή κατά τη διάρκεια που συνέβαιναν όλα αυτά, νομίζω οτι θα σου πάρει κάμποσο ακόμα ώστε να ξεκαθαρίσει πλήρως το κουβάρι αν ξεκαθαρίσει ποτέ και κάθε φορά που θα τα σκέφτεσαι/ συζητάς ή γράφεις όπως εδώ όλο και κάτι καινούργιο θα ανακαλύπτεις, κάποια λεπτομέρεια θα έρχεται να κολλήσει στα προηγούμενα για να συμπληρωθεί σιγά σιγά το παζλ.
> 
> Θεωρώ από τον τρόπο που γράφεις πως ακόμα έχεις θυμό και πολλά αναπάντητα ερωτήματα και αυτά είναι που σε κάνουν να επιμένεις να καταλάβεις. Το να τα γράφεις θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ σε αυτό.
> 
> Ομολογώ πάντως πως σε διαβάζω με ενδιαφέρον και σε πολλά νιώθω να ταυτίζομαι μαζί σου.


Από μεριά της, είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν έχει τελειώσει. Αλλά, πλέον, έχω ήδη αρχίσει να φτιάχνω τη ζωή μου μέσα σε υγιείς σχέσεις, σε υγιείς επαφές, ξαναείδα πως είναι να φλερτάρεις με κοπέλες που τις γνωρίζεις με σάρκα και οστά, που τις αγγίζεις, τις αγκαλιάζεις, τις βλέπεις μπορστά σου, πράγματα που είχα ξεχάσει τόσο καιρό. Δεν ξαναπέφτω στα ίδια λάθη, ειδικά τώρα που, γυρνώντας το κουβάρι των αναμνήσεων, καταλαβαίνω πόσο άσχημο και "άρρωστο" παιχνίδι μου έπαιζε. Και το κακό είναι ότι πλέον δεν θεωρώ αυτό το παιχνίδι κομμάτι της διαταραχής της, αλλά "οργανωμένο σχέδιο" από μέρους της, όχι μόνο με μένα φυσικά, αλλά και με άλλους, πολλοί εκ των οποίων βέβαια (αν όχι όλοι), το κατάλαβαν άμεσα και την κοπάνησαν έγκαιρα. 
Θυμό έχω πολύ, πάρα πολύ...με τον εαυτό μου. Και αναπάντητα ερωτήματα επίσης. Πολλά απ 'αυτά, έχουν απαντηθεί από την πορεία των πραγμάτων αλλά και από τις συζητήσεις εδώ μέσα. Πλέον, κανένα αναπάντητο ερώτημα δεν μπορεί να σταθεί εμπόδιο στο να ξαναφτιάξω μια υγιή ζωή, με υγιείς σχέσεις και υγιείς επαφές. Και θα το ξαναπώ. Δεν με νοιάζει καν αν θα μπορέσω ποτέ να τη δω. ήδη, στο μυαλό μου έχει απομυθοποιηθεί εντελώς, έχω ξενερώσει πάρα πολύ. 
Θα συνεχίσω να γράφω την ιστορία ως το τέλος. Ναι, με κάνει να νιώθω καλύτερα και βοηθάει και εσάς να καταλάβετε τι περίπου έγινε και γιατί έφτασα στο σημείο να καταφύγω σε ψυχίατρο και να γράψω εδώ στο φόρουμ. Ευτυχώς, οι υγιείς άμυνές μου (όπως μου είπε ο ψυχίατρος) που είναι πολλές μέσα μου, με επανέφεραν, έστω και κάπως καθυστερημένα, στα ίσα μου.

----------


## Remedy

> Από μεριά της, είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν έχει τελειώσει. Αλλά, πλέον, έχω ήδη αρχίσει να φτιάχνω τη ζωή μου μέσα σε υγιείς σχέσεις, σε υγιείς επαφές, ξαναείδα πως είναι να φλερτάρεις με κοπέλες που τις γνωρίζεις με σάρκα και οστά, που τις αγγίζεις, τις αγκαλιάζεις, τις βλέπεις μπορστά σου, πράγματα που είχα ξεχάσει τόσο καιρό. Δεν ξαναπέφτω στα ίδια λάθη, ειδικά τώρα που, γυρνώντας το κουβάρι των αναμνήσεων, καταλαβαίνω πόσο άσχημο και "άρρωστο" παιχνίδι μου έπαιζε. *Και το κακό είναι ότι πλέον δεν θεωρώ αυτό το παιχνίδι κομμάτι της διαταραχής της, αλλά "οργανωμένο σχέδιο" από μέρους της*, όχι μόνο με μένα φυσικά, αλλά και με άλλους, πολλοί εκ των οποίων βέβαια (αν όχι όλοι), το κατάλαβαν άμεσα και την κοπάνησαν έγκαιρα. 
> 
> Θυμό έχω πολύ, πάρα πολύ...με τον εαυτό μου. Και αναπάντητα ερωτήματα επίσης. Πολλά απ 'αυτά, έχουν απαντηθεί από την πορεία των πραγμάτων αλλά και από τις συζητήσεις εδώ μέσα. Πλέον, κανένα αναπάντητο ερώτημα δεν μπορεί να σταθεί εμπόδιο στο να ξαναφτιάξω μια υγιή ζωή, με υγιείς σχέσεις και υγιείς επαφές. Και θα το ξαναπώ. Δεν με νοιάζει καν αν θα μπορέσω ποτέ να τη δω. ήδη, στο μυαλό μου έχει απομυθοποιηθεί εντελώς, έχω ξενερώσει πάρα πολύ. 
> Θα συνεχίσω να γράφω την ιστορία ως το τέλος. Ναι, με κάνει να νιώθω καλύτερα και βοηθάει και εσάς να καταλάβετε τι περίπου έγινε και γιατί έφτασα στο σημείο να καταφύγω σε ψυχίατρο και να γράψω εδώ στο φόρουμ. Ευτυχώς, οι υγιείς άμυνές μου (όπως μου είπε ο ψυχίατρος) που είναι πολλές μέσα μου, με επανέφεραν, έστω και κάπως καθυστερημένα, στα ίσα μου.


εγω νομιζω οτι ειναι και τα δυο.
ενα ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ οργανωμενο σχεδιο, (και μαλλον περι οργανωμενης και μελετημενης συμπεριφορας προκειται παρα περι σχεδιου), που ομως το να μπει στην διαδικασια να το καταστρωσει οφειλεται στην κατασταση που βρισκεται λογω της διαταραχης της.

ξερει καλα ποσο απωθητικη ειναι μια επικοινωνια με τοσες υποσχεσεις αλλα χωρις γνωριμια και εχει κανει ενα περιπλοκο σχεδιο συνεχων αναβολων αλλα και εμφανισεων για να το τρεναρει οσο μπορεσει πριν φυγεις κι εσυ (κι ο καθενας).

----------


## elisabet

> εγω νομιζω οτι ειναι και τα δυο.
> ενα ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ οργανωμενο σχεδιο, (και μαλλον περι οργανωμενης και μελετημενης συμπεριφορας προκειται παρα περι σχεδιου), που ομως το να μπει στην διαδικασια να το καταστρωσει οφειλεται στην κατασταση που βρισκεται λογω της διαταραχης της.
> 
> ξερει καλα ποσο απωθητικη ειναι μια επικοινωνια με τοσες υποσχεσεις αλλα χωρις γνωριμια και εχει κανει ενα περιπλοκο σχεδιο συνεχων αναβολων αλλα και εμφανισεων για να το τρεναρει οσο μπορεσει πριν φυγεις κι εσυ (κι ο καθενας).


Συμφωνώ με Remedy!

Νομίζω οτι ο θυμός σου (απόλυτα δικαιολογημένος βέβαια) δεν αφήνει να το δεις αυτό τώρα συν το ότι έχεις ανάγκη να βρεις και "λογικά" στοιχεία στην συμπεριφορά της οπότε δεν θες να τα αποδώσεις όλα στην ασθένεια της.
Νιώθεις πώς αν αποδοθεί όλη η συμπεριφορά της στην ασθένεια , αυτό ακυρώνει αυτομάτως και την όποια δική σας σχέση; Οτι αυτομάτως και τα συναισθήματα που έβλεπες από εκείνη δεν ήταν αληθινά;

----------


## avgeris

> εγω νομιζω οτι ειναι και τα δυο.
> ενα ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ οργανωμενο σχεδιο, (και μαλλον περι οργανωμενης και μελετημενης συμπεριφορας προκειται παρα περι σχεδιου), που ομως το να μπει στην διαδικασια να το καταστρωσει οφειλεται στην κατασταση που βρισκεται λογω της διαταραχης της.
> 
> ξερει καλα ποσο απωθητικη ειναι μια επικοινωνια με τοσες υποσχεσεις αλλα χωρις γνωριμια και εχει κανει ενα περιπλοκο σχεδιο συνεχων αναβολων αλλα και εμφανισεων για να το τρεναρει οσο μπορεσει πριν φυγεις κι εσυ (κι ο καθενας).



Δεν θεώρησα ποτέ ότι θα έπλεκε ένα τέτοιο ιστό αν δεν είχε τη διαταραχή. Προφανώς όλο αυτό το σχέδιο προέρχεται από το ότι η ίδια γνωρίζει ότι το μόνο που μπορεί να προσφέρει είναι υποσχέσεις λόγω της κατάστασής της. Μέχρι πρόσφατα όμως, πίστευα ότι όλα οφείλονταν στα "παιχνίδια του μυαλού" της, ότι η ίδια δεν είχε σχεδόν καμιά ανάμειξη στα ψέματα που μου αράδιαζε και στις υποσχέσεις που μου έδινε. Τώρα πλέον έχω καταλάβει ότι είχε επίγνωση του τι έκανε και γιατί το έκανε και όσο τα εξιστορώ και τα ξαναφέρνω στο μυαλό μου, τόσο πιο πολύ το πιστεύω. Το σχέδιό της μάλιστα θα φανεί πιο έντονα στο υπόλοιπο της ιστορίας, από τη στιγμή που μαθαίνω σιγά-σιγά την αλήθεια και αρχίζω να της φέρομαι σχεδόν σαν "φύλακας-άγγελος", δείχνοντάς της ότι ουσιαστικά έχω πέσει, αναίσθητος, στην παγίδα της. Και δυστυχώς, αυτό είχε γίνει.

----------


## avgeris

> Συμφωνώ με Remedy!
> 
> Νομίζω οτι ο θυμός σου (απόλυτα δικαιολογημένος βέβαια) δεν αφήνει να το δεις αυτό τώρα συν το ότι έχεις ανάγκη να βρεις και "λογικά" στοιχεία στην συμπεριφορά της οπότε δεν θες να τα αποδώσεις όλα στην ασθένεια της.
> Νιώθεις πώς αν αποδοθεί όλη η συμπεριφορά της στην ασθένεια , αυτό ακυρώνει αυτομάτως και την όποια δική σας σχέση; Οτι αυτομάτως και τα συναισθήματα που έβλεπες από εκείνη δεν ήταν αληθινά;


Το πρόβλημα με μένα ήταν ότι μέχρι πρόσφατα, και ενώ ήξερα για την κατάστασή της, την αντιμετώπιζα λες και επρόκειτο για άτομο ψυχικά υγιές και πίστευα ότι τα αισθήματά της ήταν αληθινά. 
Τώρα, συμφωνώ κι εγώ AΠΟΛΥΤΑ με Remedy. Ναι, είναι ένα άτομο με σοβαρά προβλήματα στην ψυχική σφσίρα, αλλά όλο αυτό που έγινε δεν έγινε από κάποια που δεν είχε επίγνωση του τι έκανε μέσα στη διαταραχή της. Ήταν βάσει μελετημένης συμπεριφοράς, όπως αναφέρθηκε. Το κατάλαβα ουσιαστικά όταν είδα την καρδούλα που έβαλε στα σχόλια του άλλου υποψήφιου θύματος μόλις κατάλαβε ότι με μένα η ιστορία είχε μπλοκάρει. Είχα ήδη βέβαια μπει στη διαδικασία της απεμπλοκής μου απ' αυτήν, αλλά οι ενδείξεις που είχα ως τότε έγιναν απόδειξη με αυτό. 
Όπως απάντησα πιο πάνω, η συνέχεια της ιστορίας, που θα τη γράψω λίγο αργότερα, θα δώσει πολλά περισσότερα στοιχεία της οργανωμένης συμπεριφοράς της, όταν πλέον η "σχέση"μας θα περάσει σε άλλο στάδιο.
Και για να απαντήσω στο τελευταίο. Όπου κι αν αποδοθεί η όλη της συμπεριφορά, δεν έχει τόση σημασία, ήταν τεράστιο λάθος μου που πίστεψα στα "αισθήματά" της (απαραίτητα τα εισαγωγικά), αφού είχα πέσει για τα καλά στο λάκκο που έσκαβε με τόση επιμέλεια για βδομάδες. έμενα στις υπέροχες υποσχέσεις της και δεν μπορούσα να δω τίποτα πέρα από αυτές (η "ικανοποίηση των αυτιών μου" όπως είχα γράψει πιο πριν).
Η συνέχεια της ιστορίας, θα ρίξει κι άλλο φως στο οργανωμένο αυτό σχέδιο.

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν θεώρησα ποτέ ότι θα έπλεκε ένα τέτοιο ιστό αν δεν είχε τη διαταραχή. Προφανώς όλο αυτό το σχέδιο προέρχεται από το ότι η ίδια γνωρίζει ότι το μόνο που μπορεί να προσφέρει είναι υποσχέσεις λόγω της κατάστασής της. Μέχρι πρόσφατα όμως, πίστευα ότι όλα οφείλονταν στα "παιχνίδια του μυαλού" της, ότι* η ίδια* δεν είχε σχεδόν καμιά ανάμειξη στα ψέματα που μου αράδιαζε και στις υποσχέσεις που μου έδινε. Τώρα πλέον έχω καταλάβει ότι είχε επίγνωση του τι έκανε και γιατί το έκανε και όσο τα εξιστορώ και τα ξαναφέρνω στο μυαλό μου, τόσο πιο πολύ το πιστεύω. Το σχέδιό της μάλιστα θα φανεί πιο έντονα στο υπόλοιπο της ιστορίας, από τη στιγμή που μαθαίνω σιγά-σιγά την αλήθεια και αρχίζω να της φέρομαι σχεδόν σαν "φύλακας-άγγελος", δείχνοντάς της ότι ουσιαστικά έχω πέσει, αναίσθητος, στην παγίδα της. Και δυστυχώς, αυτό είχε γίνει.


προσδιορισε αυτο το "η ιδια" που χρησιμοποιεις.
ποια "ιδια" ηξερε εντελως συνειδητα τι δολοπλέκει?
ειναι "η ιδια", η ιδια- "ιδια" οταν ειναι ασθενης και οταν ειναι υγιης?
οχι βεβαια, αλλα ουτε και γινεται καποια αλλη.
τα ορια ειναι σιγουρα θολα και κατα την ταπεινη μου γνωμη, η ζυγαρια γερνει στο οτι θυμαται πολυ καλα τι κανει και γιατι το κανει, δεν ειναι ομως ακριβως "η ιδια"....

----------


## Remedy

συνεχισε ωστοσο την διηγηση σου με τους ρυθμους και στον βαθμο που νοιωθεις την αναγκη να το κανεις.
ξερω πολυ καλα ποσο απελευθερωτικο ειναι να πεις μια φορα ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ με το νι και με το σιγμα καπου που εσυ νοιωθεις οτι ακουν και καταλαβαινουν.

το εχω κανει κι εγω καποτε για μια ιστορια οχι μεν ερωτικη, αλλα κακοηθειας και πιθανα διαταραχης.
εγραψα ενα ολοκληρο διηγημα πολλων σελιδων για να το διαβασει καποιος που ηξερα οτι καταλαβαινει, και μετα απελευθερωθηκα.

----------


## avgeris

> προσδιορισε αυτο το "η ιδια" που χρησιμοποιεις.
> ποια "ιδια" ηξερε εντελως συνειδητα τι δολοπλέκει?
> ειναι "η ιδια", η ιδια- "ιδια" οταν ειναι ασθενης και οταν ειναι υγιης?
> οχι βεβαια, αλλα ουτε και γινεται καποια αλλη.
> τα ορια ειναι σιγουρα θολα και κατα την ταπεινη μου γνωμη, η ζυγαρια γερνει στο οτι θυμαται πολυ καλα τι κανει και γιατι το κανει, δεν ειναι ομως ακριβως "η ιδια"....



Δεν αντιλέγω. Δε τη γνώρισα ποτέ στις "καλές εποχές" της (τότε που υπήρχε η διπολική διαταραχή αλλά τουλάχιστον ήταν ένα άτομο κοινωνικοποιημένο και ενταγμένο σε ένα κοινωνικό πλαίσιο), το μόνο που γνώρισα απ' αυτήν ήταν στην κατάσταση που είναι τώρα. Επομένως, με το "ίδια" αναφέρομαι στο συνειδητό κομμάτι της στο ΤΩΡΑ, αυτό τέλος πάντων που "θυμαται πολυ καλα τι κανει και γιατι το κανει".

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν αντιλέγω. Δε τη γνώρισα ποτέ στις "καλές εποχές" της (τότε που υπήρχε η διπολική διαταραχή αλλά τουλάχιστον ήταν ένα άτομο κοινωνικοποιημένο και ενταγμένο σε ένα κοινωνικό πλαίσιο), το μόνο που γνώρισα απ' αυτήν ήταν στην κατάσταση που είναι τώρα.* Επομένως, με το "ίδια" αναφέρομαι στο συνειδητό κομμάτι της στο ΤΩΡΑ, αυτό τέλος πάντων που "θυμαται πολυ καλα τι κανει και γιατι το κανει"*.


*"αλλα δεν ειναι στα καλα της"..*
πες το ολοκληρωμενο, μην ντρεπεσαι.

----------


## avgeris

Λίγες μέρες αφότου μου έπαιξε αυτό το αισχρό παιχνίδι του απόλυτου σκωτσέζικου ντουζ και με έχει κάνει να φτάνω σε όρια μη φυσιολογικών συμπεριφορών και ανιτδράσεων, μια φίλη μου που της λέω την ιστορία (είναι και ψυχολόγος), βρίσκει ότι έχουν 3 κοινούς γνωστούς με αυτήν. Με τους δύο μάλιστα, έχει πολλές καλές σχέσεις και είναι όλοι συμπατριώτες της κοπέλας. 
Μέσα σε δυο μέρες, μου δίνει κάποιες πληροφορίες που με εξοργίζουν. Ότι γενικά η κοπέλα έχει πολλά "λαλήματα" και είναι γεμάτη "ψώνια" (λέξεις των ίδιων), ότι έχει κόλλημα με άντρες από συγκεκριμένο καλλιτεχνικό κλάδο (αναφέρουν μάλιστα αρκετές σχέσεις της με συγκεκριμένα άτομα, δυο από αυτά είναι τα ονόματα που μου είχε αναφέρει κι εκείνη πριν ως "πρώην" της με τους οποίους, όπως είπε, εξακολουθεί να έχει ερωτικά πάρε-δώσε), ότι είναι ένα δύστροπο, νευρωτικό άτομο που προσπαθούν να την αποφύγουν όταν τη βλέπουν έξω. 
Σε εκείνο το σημείο είμαι έτοιμος να της γράψω το μήνυμα περί "τρελής για δέσιμο", κρίνοντας από τα όσα μου έκανε αλλά και από τα όσα είχα μάθει. Πιο πριν όμως, και με το ότι είχα βρει ένα καλό τρόπο να την "ψηλαφίσω" ως άτομο, μου είχε έρθει στο μυαλό ένας παλιός γνώριμος του πατέρα μου, που καταγόταν από την πόλη της και λόγω της δουλειάς του είχε τρελές διασυνδέσεις με πρόσωπα και πράγματα εκεί. Τον βρήκα και προσφέρθηκε να με βοηθήσει. Σε δυο μέρες, ήδη είχε μάθει την κατάσταση, ότι από παλιά είχε δείξει ψυχωτικά στοιχεία (ένας "πρώην" της προ τετραετίας ανέφερε ότι δεν έβγαινε στο ραντεβού μαζί του ή γύριζε άρον-άρον σπίτι επειδή φοβόταν ότι την παρακολουθούν κλπ.). Ο ίδιος ο πατέρας της είπε σε γνωστό του (και γνωστό "μας") για την κόρη του που δεν είναι στα καλά της και έχει κλειστεί σπίτι εδώ και κανένα δίμηνο και της πάνε φαγητό να φάει κλπ. κλπ. Το εντυπωσιακό είναι ότι σε τηλεφώνημα γνωστού της που της πρόσφερε τη δυνατότητα να δουλέψει την τέχνη της για κάποια άτομα (γνωστούς "μας"), η αντίδρασή της ήταν "παράτα με, πέστους να σηκωθούν να φύγουν και μη με ξαναενοχλήσεις ούτε εσύ ούτε κανένας, δε γουστάρω να δουλέψω για κανέναν" !!!! 
Με το που τα έμαθα, φυσικά αναιρώ κάθε σκέψη για μηνύματα περί "τρελής για δέσιμο" και βρίσκομαι μετέωρος στο κενό. Από τη μια. νιωθω πως όσα συνέβησαν, έβρισκαν μια απόλυτα κατανοητή εξήγηση, από την άλλη δεν ήξερα τι να κάνω. Η πρώτη μου σκέψη ήταν απλώς να εξαφανιστώ, να χαθώ, να μην ασχοληθώ άλλο. Επειδή όμως όπως είπα, αν κάτι είναι να γίνει, θα γίνει, τυχαίνει εκείνο το βράδυ να μου πιάσει κουβέντα (κάτι που είχε να κάνει σχεδόν μια βδομάδα) και να το γυρίσουμε, σχεδόν χωρίς να το καταλάβω, σε ένα τρομερό χαβαλέ. Έλεγα μέσα μου "δεν είναι δυνατό αυτό το άτομο να είναι άρρωστο" και αποφάσιζα ουσιαστικά εκείνο το βράδυ να της σταθώ και να τη βοηθήσω όσο μπορούσα. ΛΑΘΟΣ ΜΟΥ.
Το βράδυ εκείνο μου είπε ότι θα βγει να πάει σε ένα επαγγελαμτικό ραντεβού. Την άλλη μέρα, έμαθα ότι δεν βγήκε από το σπίτι της όλο το βράδυ, εκείνη όμως μου περιέγραφε με κάθε λεπτομέρεια πως πήγε το ραντεβού, πόσο καλά στάθηκε η ίδια στις απαιτήσεις της δουλειάς της κλπ. κλπ. Σιγά-σιγά, αρχίζω να νιώθω ότι πρέπει να την πλησιάσω κι άλλο για να μπορέσω να τη φέρω πιο κοντά μου και να τη βοηθήσω και αποφασίζω, με προτροπή και της φίλης μου (που είχε ρωτήσει τους γνωστούς της) και του παλιού γνωστού του πατέρα μου, να πάω στην πόλη της να τη συναντήσω. 
Εκείνη η κίνηση άλλαξε ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ. Αν δε το είχα κάνει, πιθανό η ιστορία να είχε πάρει άλλη τροπή. Όμως, η εμμονή μου πλέον μαζί της και το ότι πλέον ήξερα την κατάστασή της, έκαναν αυτό το ταξίδι σχεδόν επιβεβλημένο. Εν τω μεταξύ, και μέχρι να προγραμματίσω το ταξίδι (το οποίο της κράτησα κρυφό), είχαμε πλέον συχνή επικοινωνία. Την άκουγα να μου διηγείται ιστορίες από τις νυχτερινές της εξόδους, που ήξερα ότι δεν ήταν πραγματικότητα. 
Πως το ήξερα; Δεν θα επεκταθώ, πάντως μπορούσα να μάθω αν είχε βγει από το σπίτι της. Ήταν σίγουρο: η κοπέλα δεν έβγαινε ούτε στο μπαλκόνι της. Με τα παντζούρια μονίμως κατεβασμένα, και να ήθελε, θα ήταν αρκετά δύσκολο. Στα στέκια της άλλωστε, εκεί που μου έλεγε ότι σύχναζε, είχαν να τη δουν κανένα εξάμηνο. 
Στη συνέχεια, θα μιλήσω για τη στιγμή που μαθαίνει ότι βρίσκομαι στην πόλη της.

----------


## avgeris

> *"αλλα δεν ειναι στα καλα της"..*
> πες το ολοκληρωμενο, μην ντρεπεσαι.



Δεν είναι θέμα ντροπής. Δεν μπορώ όμως να ξέρω πως ήταν "στα καλά της". Δεν μου είπε κανείς ότι "στα καλά της" δεν έδειχνε π.χ. ανάλογα στοιχεία χειριστικότητας των ανθρώπων. Σ' αυτή την κατάσταση τη γνώρισα, μ΄αυτή την κατάσταση την κρίνω. Και μόνο το ότι, έστω και μέσα στην έντονη διαταραχή της, έφτιαξε "συνειδητά" ένα οργανωμένο σύστημα συμπεριφορών για να με "εγκλωβίσει", μου είναι αρκετό να σχηματίσω πλέον άσχημη εικόνα γι αυτήν.

----------


## elis

Ρε μεγάλε γιατί το παίζεις θύμα νομίζεις θα σε λυπηθεί κανεισ ;Δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι φταισ κι εσύ;Θα σου πω είσαι ενήλικος πρέπει να τα βγάλεις πέρα μόνος σου να βρεις τι δύναμη κ να προχωρήσεις επειδή σε δούλεψε μία γυναίκα το παίζεις θύμα εμένα με δούλεψαν πολλές και πάλι την πέφτω εσύ γιατί δεν προχωρασ;

----------


## avgeris

> Ρε μεγάλε γιατί το παίζεις θύμα νομίζεις θα σε λυπηθεί κανεισ ;Δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι φταισ κι εσύ;Θα σου πω είσαι ενήλικος πρέπει να τα βγάλεις πέρα μόνος σου να βρεις τι δύναμη κ να προχωρήσεις επειδή σε δούλεψε μία γυναίκα το παίζεις θύμα εμένα με δούλεψαν πολλές και πάλι την πέφτω εσύ γιατί δεν προχωρασ;




Προφανώς δεν έχεις διαβάσει όλα μου τα σχόλια. Είπα ότι είμαι πολύ θυμωμένος ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ, ότι έφτασα σε καταστάσεις συμπεριφορών οριακά παθολογικές από τις εμμονές ΜΟΥ, ότι η απόφαση να προχωρήσω μαζ'ι της ακόμα κι όταν έμαθα την αλήθεια ήταν καθαρά δική μου και ΛΑΘΟΣ κλπ., από που προκύπτει ότι το παίζω θύμα; Από που προκύπτει ότι αποποιούμαι των δικών μου ευθυνών, που είναι περισσότερες;
Δεύτερον, το σχόλιο ότι πρέπει να προχωρήσω μόνος μου αναιρεί την αιτία ύπαρξης αυτού του φόρουμ. Κάποιες φορές, δεν μπορούμε να χειριστούμε ένα θέμα μόνοι μας, όσο ενήλικες κι αν είμαστε. Γι αυτό υπάρχουν οι ψυχολόγοι, οι σύμβουλοι, ακόμα-ακόμα και οι φίλοι. Και βέβαια, τα φόρουμ. 
Και τρίτον, επειδή πάλι μάλλον δεν διάβασες ειδικά τα τελευταία μου ποσταρίσματα.....έχω ήδη προχωρήσει, έχω ήδη κλείσει την ιστορία, έχω ήδη ξεκινήσει σχέσεις με άτομα στον αληθινό κόσμο. Το ότι γράφω εδώ ακόμα οφείλεται στο ότι νιώθω την ανάγκη να μοιραστώ τις λεπτομέρειες της ιστορίας μαζί με κάποιους ανθρώπους του φόρουμ που με οδήγησαν σε σωστές αποφάσεις και όχι επειδή πλέον αναζητώ συμβουλές ή καθοδήγηση. 
Και τέταρτον, ήσουν από τα άτομα που με τον ιδιαίτερο τρόπο του, μου έριχνε συχνές σφαλιάρες για να αρχίσω να συνέρχομαι σιγά-σιγά. 
Ακόμα και τώρα, η φράση "σε δούλεψε μία γυναίκα" είναι αυτό ακριβώς που αντικατοπτρίζει το πως νιώθω πλέον γι αυτήν. Και ήδη προχωράω μπορστά, ίσως πιο μπροστά απ' όσο θα περίμενα.

----------


## elis

Εντάξει καλά το καταλαβεσ δεν τα διάβασα όλα αλλά θα σου ξανατυχει νομίζω εμένα όλες με δούλευαν το πήρα αποφαση πλέον μόνο χαβαλε αλλά τι βλακειεσ λέω άμα ακουσεισ θα πεις δε γίνεται να την πεφτεισ έτσι

----------


## avgeris

Τη μέρα που ετοιμαζόμουν να πάω στην πόλη της, εκείνη με κάποιο "μαγικό" τρόπο, κάτι μπορεί να είχε διαισθανθεί. Πρώτα απ' όλα, το πρωί άλλαξε φωτογραφία προφίλ κι εγώ στα σχόλια έβαλα μια ανθοδέσμη. Εκείνη τότε έγραψε από κάτω "Έτσι θα τη βγάλεις; Με φεισμπουκικά λουλούδια; Δε θα μου τα δώσεις στο χέρι;". Έχοντας ήδη σκεφτεί να της εμφανιστώ με μια ανθοδέσμη τριαντάφυλλα, ένιωσα παράξενα. Εκείνη, αμέσως σχολίασε από κάτω "Πλάκα σου κάνω", αλλά οι παράξενες σκέψεις μου δεν έφυγαν.
Λίγες ώρες μετά ξεκινούσα. Είχα μια μεγάλη αμφιβολία για το τι θα γίνει, αλλά και αγωνία. Έφτασα, αγόρασα τόσα τριαντάφυλλα όσα η ηλικία της, όλα κόκκινα πλην ενός άσπρου που το έβαλα στο κέντρο, να ξεχωρίζει. Φωτογραφήθηκα στο πιο γνωστό σημείο της πόλης της, ένα σημείο από το οποίο συνέχεια περνούσε για βόλτα όπως μου είχε πει, άφησα τα λουλούδια στο ξενοδοχείο και άρχισα τις βόλτες στα λημέρια της. Κάθησα σε ένα μαγαζί και ήπια ένα καφέ, ξεκινώντας μια άσχετη κουβέντα με τον μπάρμαν κι όταν εκείνος με ρώτησε αν είχα ξαναεπισκεφτεί την πόλη, του είπα ένα αδιάφορο "ναι" και συμπλήρωσα "γνώρισα και κάποια άτομα από δω, εκείνοι με είχαν φέρει στο μαγαζί". Περίμενα την επόμενη ερώτηση και ήρθε αμέσως. "Α ναι, ποιοι;". Ανέφερα τότε, δήθεν στο αδιάφορο πάντα, 2-3 ονόματα που ήξερα ότι ήταν στην παρέα της 3-4 χρόνια πριν, αλλά δεν ζούσαν πια σε εκείνη την πόλη, και φυσικά, και το δικό της. "Ναι, τα ξέρω καλά τα παιδιά", η απάντηση. "Έχουν φύγει όλοι πια από δω, δεν μένει κανείς τους". "Όλοι;" ρώτησα. "πως το ξέρεις;". "Έχω να τους δω πάνω από 4-5 μήνες, από το κσλοκαίρι που έρχονται για διακοπές. Κανείς τους δεν ήρθε από τότε, έχουν εξαφανιστεί". "Ε, καλά, δεν μπορεί να πηγαίνουν αλλού;", ρώτησα, δήθεν αδιάφορα πάντα. "Εδώ μαζεύονταν, έπιναν ένα καφέ και μετά πήγαιναν στα μπαράκια. Το αφεντικό άλλωστε είναι κολλητός τους, στην παρέα τους, θα είχε δώσει κάποιος σημεία ζωής από τότε, δε γίνεται". "Είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν έχεις δει κανένα απ' αυτούς εδώ και 4-5 μήνες;". "Ναι, εδώ δουλεύω χρόνια, δεν κάνω λάθος". "Ούτε ένα; Ούτε μια;", με έντονα τονισμένο το "μια". "Κανένα και καμιά, απ' αυτούς που μου είπες όχι. Έρχονται άλλοι από την παρέα καθημερινά, αν περιμένεις θα τους δεις κιόλας". Δεν πίστευα στην τύχη μου να επιβεβαιώσω τόσο εύκολα όσα είχα ήδη μάθει γι αυτήν. Ότι είχε τουλάχιστον 4-5 μήνες (ήδη 8-9 τώρα) να εμφανιστεί σε οποιοδήποτε στέκι, ακόμα και σε εκείνα που ένιωθε "ασφάλεια" και "σιγουριά". 
Μετά, πήγα ,ως το σπίτι της. Είδα και το μαγαζί του πατέρα της, με εκείνον μέσα. Σκέφτηκα να μπω και να αγοράσω κάτι, η εξέλιξη των πραγμάτων έδειξε ότι ΕΠΡΕΠΕ να το κάνω, αλλά δεν το έκανα. Δεν μπορούσα να φανταστώ τη ροή της ιστορίας. Τα παντζούρια της κατεβασμένα, ένα φως να αχνοφαίνεται από μέσα και κάτι σα σκιά να κινείται, χωρίς όμως να είμαι σίγουρος γι αυτό. Μου πέρασε από το μυαλό κάτι που η ιστορία τελικά το δικαίωσε ως σκέψη. "Έχει γούστο αυτό είναι το κοντινότερο που θα έχω βρεθεί σ' αυτήν".
Πήγα στο ξενοδοχείο και άρχισα να της στέλνω μηνύματα στο inbox. Η ώρα περνούσε και εκείνη άφαντη, παρά το ότι συνήθως εκείνες τις ώρες σχεδόν πάντα μου έγραφε μια απάντηση. Έβαλα ένα χαμογελαστό emoticon κάτω από τη φωτογραφία της που είχε βάλει τα λουλούδια, τίποτα. Της έστειλα μήνυμα στο κινητό "που είσαι;", της πήρα 2-3 φορές τηλέφωνο, χτυπούσε αλλά τίποτα. Ένιωσα πάλι παράξενα, μου ήρθε η ίδια αίσθηση με το πρωί, λες και είχε διαισθανθεί την παρουσία μου και ήθελε να το καθυστερήσει όσο πιο πολύ μπορούσε.
Τελικά, 12.30 το βράδυ και αφού είχα αρχίσει να απογοητεύομαι, ξαφνικά λαμβάνω μήνυμά της στο inbox. Εκεί πραγματικά κοκκάλωσα, πραγματικά ένιωσα ότι με κάποιο τρόπο αυτή η γυναίκα διαισθανόταν τις κινήσεις μου. "Θέλω να διακτινιστείς και να έρθεις εδώ ΤΩΡΑ", μου έλεγε. "Τι έχεις;", τη ρώτησα και η καρδιά μου άρχισε να χτυπάει δυνατά, πιστεύοντας ότι ίσως με χρειάζεται εκείνο το βράδυ και θα μου άνοιγε την πόρτα να τη γνωρίσω. Και αμέσως, κλέιστηκε στον εαυτό της, πάλι δίνοντάς μου την εντύπωση ότι καταλάβαινε τις δικές μου ψυχικές διακυμάνσεις. "Τίποτα, τίποτα, άστο, είμαι κουρασμένη, θέλω να ξεκουραστώ, να κοιμηθώ". ΝΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΘΕΙ. Το κρατάμε αυτό. "Κοίτα λίγο μια φωτογραφία" της λέω, και ανεβάζω τη φωτογραφία μου με τα τριαντάφυλλα. "Διακτινίστηκα και ήρθα".
Σιωπή λίγων δευτερολέπτων και μετά.....άπειρα θαυμαστικά, άπειρα ερωτηματικά......."Που είσαι; Είσαι εδώ; Δεν είναι δυνατόν. Πως έγινε αυτό;" "Ήρθα να σου δώσω τα τριαντάφυλλα που μου ζήτησες στα χέρια". Για να μην τα πολυλογώ, επί 2-3 λεπτά, προσπαθούσε να συνειδητοποιήσει ότι είμαι στην πόλη της. Και μετά, μου λέει. "Σήμερα βρήκες να έρθεις; Που είμαι στο νοσοκομείο όλο το απόγευμα με τον πατέρα μου;" (τον πατέρα της που είχα δει νωρίτερα στη δουλειά του). Ως τότε, μου έλεγε ότι ήταν έτοιμη να κοιμηθεί και δεν μπορούσε να μιλήσει, τώρα ξαφνικά ήταν στο νοσοκομείο επιτήρηση του πατέρα της. Αλλά δεν τελείωσε εκεί. "Θα έρθω να σε βρω στο νοσοκομείο" της λέω. "Θα σου δώσω τα λουλούδια, θα σε δω για 2 λεπτά και θα φύγω. Γι αυτό ήρθα, για να σε δω, τίποτα άλλο". Πάυση 2-3 λεπτών. "Πως θα'ρθεις;" μου λέει. "Τώρα δεν είμαι στο νοσοκομείο (!!!!!), είμαι στο σπίτι του πατέρα μου, στο χωριό, εδώ ήρθε". "Καλά, ήταν τόσο σοβαρά όσο μου είπες και δεν τον κράτησαν;" "Όχι, εκείνος ήθελε να φύγει". Καταλάβαινα που πήγαινε η δουλειά. "Ωραία, θα έρθω στο χωριό (ΣΣ: 10 λεπτά με αυτοκίνητο). Θα σου δώσω τα λουλούδια και φεύγω. κανείς δεν θα καταλάβει τίποτα". Ξανά πάυση 2-3 λεπτών. Δικαιολογίες, δικαιολογίες, ότι δεν μπορεί ούτε δευτερόλεπτο να τον αφήσει μόνο του (εκείνη που θα έπεφτε για ύπνο άμεσα), ότι δεν θέλει να με δει μόνο για τόσο λίγο (προφανώς, προτιμούσε το "καθόλου" από το "τόσο λίγο") κλπ. κλπ. Της ξαναλέω "Ξέρω που μένεις (ΣΣ: μου το είχε πει παλιότερα), θα πάω να αφήσω την ανθοδέσμη στην πόρτα σου και την παίρνεις όποτε πας σπίτι". Ούτε συτό ήθελε, προφανώς επειδή φοβόταν μην ανακαλύψω ότι είναι σπίτι της. Ρίχνω το τελευταίο μου χαρτί "Θα βρεθούμε απόψε ή τελειώνει εδώ;"

----------


## avgeris

Στο τελεσίγραφο (επανέρχομαι στα όσα ήδη ειπώθηκαν στο φόρουμ περί "χρόνου που προσπαθούσε πάντα να κερδίσει"), μου απαντάει ότι απόψε είναι απολύτως αδύνατο, αλλά μου υπόσχεται ότι το πολύ σε ένα μήνα θα έρθει εκείνη να με βρει στην πόλη μου. Και μου πετάει και ένα "Δεν έχεις καταλάβει εδώ και καιρό ότι είμαι τρελά ερωτευμένη με σένα;" Κάτι τέτοιο βέβαια δεν προέκυπτε από πουθενά και από καμία της συμπεριφορά ως τότε. 
Όλη νύχτα, μείναμε ξάγρυπνοι να μιλάμε, κυρίως στο messenger και ένα μισάωρο περίπου στο κινητό. Μου είπε να αφήσω τα λουλούδια στη reception και θα έστελνε κάποιον να τα πάρει (έμμεση παραδοχή της άρνησής της να βγει από το σπίτι), επανέλαβε την υπόσχεση ότι θα έρθει να με βρει, αλλά όταν της είπα να έρθει να με αποχαιρετήσει πριν φύγω (θα έφευγα μεσημέρι, ως τότε θα είχε βρεθεί άνθρωπος να κρατήσει τον πατέρα της), άρχισε τις υπεκφυγές ότι θα χρειαστεί να κοιμηθεί και ότι ίσως να ξαναπάει με τον πατέρα της στο νοσοκομείο (η ίδια ΔΕΝ οδηγάει) κλπ. κλπ. Αργότερα, η αξήγηση που μου έδωσε για το ότι δεν ήρθε ήταν ότι ήταν ταραγμένη από όσα είχαν συμβεί εκείνο το βράδυ. Δε χρειάζεται νομίζω να σχολιάσω. Έφυγα από την πόλη της, ελπίζοντας ότι έστω και την τελευταία στιγμή θα έσπαγε την απομόνωσή της και θα ερχόταν. Μάταια. Όταν, πρόσφατα, άρχισε να μου λέει τα δικά της ότι δεν μπορεί να με εμπιστευτεί επειδή δεν με έχει δει ποτέ, της πέταξα ένα "εγώ σε περίμενα στην πόρτα μέχρι την ώρα που ξεκινούσε το λεωφορείο". 
Στο λεωφορείο,ήρθε ένα SMS στο κινητό μου από εκείνη. Έλεγε πόσο άσχημα ένιωθε που φεύγω χωρίς να με δει, πόσο κοντά μου με ένιωσε εκείνο το βράδυ, πως θα κάνει τα πάντα να βρεθεί στην αγκαλιά μου και έκλεινε με μια κουβέντα που αποδείχτηκε ΠΡΟΦΗΤΙΚΗ, δυστυχώς με τον κακό τρόπο. "Δεν έχεις γλυτώσει από μένα". Το ίδιο μήνυμα είδα αργότερα και στο facebook, όταν έφτασα σπίτι μου. "Δεν έχεις γλυτώσει από μένα". Κάποιες βδομάδες αργότερα, θα άρχιζα να καταλαβαίνω το νόημα αυτής την φράσης. 
Τα όσα ακολούθησαν τις επόμενες μέρες, ήταν σε καταιγιστικούς ρυθμούς. Φαινόταν η αλλαγή που προσδοκούσα να πλησίαζε και η υπόσχεσή της να μπορούσε να γίνει πραγματικότητα. Θα συνεχίσω αργότερα, η ιστορία παίρνει πλέον το δρόμο της...αρνητικά. "Δεν έχεις γλυτώσει από μένα".......

----------


## Remedy

γραφεις ωραια, παντως.

----------


## avgeris

> γραφεις ωραια, παντως.



Κομμάτι της δουλειάς μου. Άλλωστε, οι σκέψεις φεύγουν τόσο αβίαστα σ' αυτή την ιστορία, τα γεγονότα είναι τόαο ζωντανά μπροστά μου, που δε δυσκολεύομαι καθόλου να τα αποτυπώσω στην οθόνη.

----------


## avgeris

Το "δεν έχεις γλυτώσει από μένα" τριγυρίζει στο κεφάλι μου, ειδικά τώρα που έχω μια γενική και πιο "αντικειμενική" εικόνα της ιστορίας. Τα όσα ακολούθησαν τις επόμενες μέρες (που συνέπιπταν και με τις γιορτινές μέρες Χριστουγέννων και Πρωτοχρονιάς), δίνει μια εικόνα του πόση αλήθεια έκρυβε αυτή η κουβέντα. Από τη μεριά της. 
Μόλις την επόμενη της επιστροφής μου (και δυο μέρες αφότου είχα πάει να τη συναντήσω), μου ζητάει να μιλήαουμε τηλεφωνικά το πρωί. Εκεί άρχισε να μου λέει, για πρώτη φορά ως τότε, ότι αντιμετωπίζει ένα πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα και ότι θα χρειαστεί να "χαθεί" για περίπου 25 μέρες για να καταφέρει να το ξεπεράσει και να επιστρέψει "καλά". Δεν είπε τι πρόβλημα, μου είπε μόνο "έξυπνος είσαι, αναλυτική σκέψη έχεις, σίγουρα το κατάλαβες". Φυσικά δεν είχα καταλάβει σε τι αναφερόταν, δεν μπορούσα να πιστέψω ότι είχε αποδεχτεί τη διπολική διαταραχή ξαφνικά και επιζητούσε διακαώς θεραπεία. Μου είπε ότι της το είχαν προτείνει από παλιά, εεκίνη δεν ήθελε αλλά η επίσκεψή μου εκεί την έκανε να σκεφτεί ότι δεν πρέπει άλλο πια να ζει με τέτοιο πρόβλημα και να χάνει ευκαιρίες να ζήσει όμορφες στιγμές με ανθρώπους που κάνουν τόσα πράγματα για εκείνη. Αναφερόταν σε μένα, φυσικά. Είχε λοιπόν αποφασίσει σε μια βδομάδα να ξεκινήσει και θα χρειαζόταν να "χαθεί", να "εξαφανιστεί" για περίπου 25 μέρες και μετά απ' αυτό, θα γύριζε έτοιμη να με γνωρίσει από κοντά. 
Όταν με ρώτησε τι είχα καταλάβει, η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν ήξερα τι να πω. Ήξερα ότι αναφερόταν σε εισαγωγή της σε ψυχιατρική κλινική, αλλά από την άλλη δεν είχα καταλάβει εκείνη πως το είχε στο μυαλό της. Μπαλώνοντάς τα, της είπα ότι θα πάει σε κάποιο ειδικό χώρο να βρει κάποιους ανθρώπους που θα τη βοηθήσουν να ξεπεράσει το πρόβλημά της και εκείνη απάντησε "Ναι, το κατάλαβες". Εγώ ακόμα πάσχιζα να καταλάβω που το πήγαινε.
Τις επόμενες μέρες, μιλήσαμε αρκετά στο τηλέφωνο, επέμενε με ενθουσιασμό στην απόφασή της και άρχισε να μου λέει πόσα πράγματα περιμένει από αυτή τη συνάντηση. Το βράδυ εκείνης της μέρας μάλιστα, κι ενώ ήμουν έξω με φίλους μου (ακόμα δεν είχε εκδηλώσει εκρήξεις όταν της έλεγα ότι θα βγω), μου στέλνει στο messenger μια φωτογραφία της με το σχόλιο "δες την όταν είσαι μόνος σου". Επέστρεψα και είδα με έκπληξη ότι μου έστειλε φωτογραφία της όπου είναι γυμνόστηθη μποροστά στον καθρέφτη και λεζάντα "Περιμένω να σου δοθώ".
Κάποιος μπορεί να αρχίσει να καταλαβαίνει σιγά-σιγά το πως άρχισε να δυναμώνει η εμμονή μου και η φλόγα μου με τα συνεχόμενα "παιχνίδια" της. Μέχρι παραμονή Χριστουγέννων, ήμασταν συνέχεια σε επαφή, ανήμερα και δεύτερη μέρα, άκρα του τάφου σιωπή. Μου εξήγησε απλώς, αργά το απόγευμα της δέυτερης μέρας, ότι είχε κόσμο στο σπίτι και ότι έλειπε όλη τη μέρα σε σπίτια φίλων και σε ξεφαντώματα. Φυσικά, κάτι τέτοιο δεν συνέβαινε ποτέ. 
Τα λουλούδια μου τα είχε παραλάβει από το ξενοδοχείο (το ξέρω, επειδή σχολίασε την κάρτα που της άφησα και τη βρήκε πολύ τρυφερή με όσα έγραφα), όχι η ίδια βέβαια, αλλά κάποιος άλλος. Δεν μου είπε ποιος, σίγουρα πάντως όχι πατέρας ή συγγενής. Δεν έχει σημασία. Παραμονές Πρωτοχρονιάς και στις συζητήσεις μας, γυρνάω συνέχεια το θέμα στην επεικείμενη "εξαφάνισή" της, είναι αποφασισμένη να το κάνει, απλώς δεν ξέρει πότε. Παραμονές Πρωτοχρονιάς μιλάμε στο κινητό και, σε άσχημη κατάσταση μου κάνει αξομολογήσεις. Λέει ότι εδώ και καιρό είναι χάλια, ότι παίρνει "χάπια" και ότι την παρακολουθεί "ψυχολόγος" (αργότερα, μου εξήγησε ότι ήταν ψυχίατρος) και το καλύτερο πουα θα είχα να κάνω θα ήταν να την παρατήσω για δικό μου καλό. Απορεί μάλιστα που εξακολουθώ να τη στηρίζω και αρχίζει τις γλύκες, αλλάζοντας εντελώς διάθεση όταν της λέω ότι τη στηρίζω σ' αυτό που έχει αποφασίσει να κάνει. "Αφού έχω τη δική σου στήριξη, θα το κάνω οπωσδήποτε".
Με την αλλαγή του χρόνου, έχει δυο απροσδόκητα ξεσπάσματα. Το ένα επειδή της έστειλα το "Καλή Χρονιά" στο παρά πέντε και όχι στο και πέντε (είχα κανονίσει να βγω με παρέα), όλη την υπόλοιπη μέρα μάλιστα μιλούσαμε στο κινητό και προσπαθούσα να καταλάβω την αιτία του ξεσπάσματός της. Η ίδια μου είπε "μη δίνεις σημασία, δικό μου λάθος, δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να ξέρεις τις συνήθειές μου". Το απόγευμα, πάλι χάλια ακούγεται και μου λέει ότι τοι αργότερο ως το τέλος της βδομάδας θα έχει "φύγει" για 25 μέρες. Μου κλείνει το τηλέφωνο σχεδόν στα μούτρα, λέγοντάς μου εκεί που συζητάμε "πρέπει να καταλάβεις πότε ο άλλος έχει ανάγκη να σου μιλήσει και πότε όχι" !!!! Γυρνάω σπίτι, αρχίζω επισκέψεις σε σπίτια γνωστών και εκεί μου στέλνει μήνυμα ότι θέλει να μου μιλήσει ΤΩΡΑ. Της απαντάω ότι δεν μπορώ, είμαι με κόσμο και έκπληκτος διαβάζω να μου γράφει ΕΠΙ ΛΕΞΕΙ "Με αηδιάζεις, σε μισώ, αυτό είναι τελειωτικό, μη μπεις στον κόπο να απαντήσεις, είσαι μλκας". 
Έμαθα, εκ των υστέρων, ότι στο χρόνο που μεσολάβησε από τότε που κλείσαμε μέχρι το μήνυμα, είχε κάνει άγριο καυγά με τον πατέρα της. Η αιτία ήταν η προφανής. Την επόμενη μέρα, της στέλνω SMS που της εξηγώ ότι καταλαβαίνω τις ανάγκες της αλλά υπάρχουν και καταστάσεις όπου δεν μπορούμε να παίρνουμε τηλέφωνο και να μιλάμε με τις ώρες. Μου απαντάει με απολογητικό ύφος "Χίλα συγγνώμη, δεν είμαι εγώ αυτή. Αύριο φεύγω". Κατάλαβα. 
Τώρα, βλέποντας τα γεγονότα από χρονική απόσταση, αναρωτιέμαι ποιος ο λόγος να κάνει καυγά με τον πατέρα της για να αποφασίσει να "φύγει" όταν η ίδια δήλωνε πανέτοιμη να το κάνει. Τέλος πάντων. Το βράδυ, μιλήσαμε αρκετά στο κινητό, ακουγόταν θόρυβος από βιβλία που πετούσε στη βαλίτσα της (μου έλεγε μάλιστα τους τίτλους), ήταν ευδιάθετη και με γεμισε υποσχέσεις για το όταν θα επιστρέψει εντελώς καλά και θα πέσει στην αγκαλιά μου. Όταν κλείσαμε, με ρώτησε με νάζι "Θα με θυμάσαι; Θα με αγαπάς το ίδιο σε 25 μέρες;".
Την άλλη μέρα, μαθαίνω ότι ξεκίνησε με δυο τεράστιες βαλίτσες και συνοδεία του πατέρα της και δυο άλλων συγγενών (μάλλον θείος και θεία) με προορισμό την πόλη όπου μένω. Μου το είχε αφήσει να εννοηθεί κι εκείνη την προηγούμενη, όταν μου ανέφερε τους χρόνους περίπου του ταξιδιού της. Μου ζήτησε μάλιστα να της στέλνω μηνύματα μέχρι τις 9 το πρωί, γιατί από τότε και μετά, θα έχει "χαθεί". Και έτσι έκανα.
Επί 14 ώρες, ήταν offline σε messenger και facebook. Ακριβώς από τις 9 το πρωί. Ξέρω πλέον ότι είναι μέσα και η καρδιά μου πάει να σπάσει από αγωνία και προσμονή για τις 25 μέρες που θα περάσουν και επιτέλους θα τη δω. Μιλάω με γνωστό μου ψυχίατρο και μου λέει ότι μετά το πέρας της νοσηλείας, ίσως το συναίσθημά της να μην είναι τόσο έντονο όπως τώρα, αλλά σκέφτομαι "ας βγει καλά και θα τα βρούμε". Μου λέει επίσης ότι ίσως τα φάρμακα αυτά να προκαλέσουν μια αύξηση του βάρους. Αμέσως θυμάμαι φωτογραφίες της, 16 μήνες πριν, όπου εμφανιζόταν, για δυο μήνες περίπου, με παραπάνω κιλά. Εκείνη μάλιστα μου το σχολίαζε κάθε φορά που της έλεγα πόσο μου άρεσαν εκείνες οι φωτογραφίες. Προφανώς, είχε καταφύγει σε θεραπεία, με ή χωρίς τη θέλησή της , και αρκετά πιο πριν. Επίσης προφανώς, τη θεραπεία αυτή, δε την ολοκλήρωσε ποτέ. 
14 ώρες offline και πλέον, κατά τις 11 το βράδυ, γυρίζω σπίτι κάνοντας όνειρα. Δεν είχα ακόμα συνειδητοποιήσει τι παιζόταν. Στις 11 και κάτι, ξαφνικά το 14 ώρες μετατρέπεται σε "ενεργός 1 λεπτό πριν"........και τρελαίνομαι. Αρχίζω να στέλνω μηνύματα στο facebook για να εξακριβώσω πως γίνεται το "14 ώρες πριν" να μετατραπεί σε "1 λεπτό πριν". Οι απαντήσεις όλων με παγώνουν. "Αν ξαναβγεί online".
Δεν κλείνω μάτι το βράδυ και την επόμενη το πρωί ελέγχω πάλι το facebook. "Ενεργός 1 λεπτό πριν", αλλά σε μένα, ούτε ένα σημείο ζωής. Εκνευρίζομαι, ξαναπαίρνω τηλέφωνο το φίλο μου τον ψυχίατρο και μου λέει κατηγορηματικά ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση νοσηλευόμενος σε ψυχιατρική πτέρυγα να κάνει χρήση κινητού ή υπολογιστή. "Μάλλον θα κλάφτηκε στους δικούς της να την πάρουν πίσω, ειδικά αν είναι χειριστικό άτομο, δεν είναι δύσκολο". Να'τα, να'τα.....αυτή κι αν ήταν χειριστικό άτομο. 
Την είχε κοπανήσει. Οι υποσχέσεις της, έιχαν γίνει καπνός. Και δεν είχε στείλει ούτε ένα μήνυμα ΣΕ ΜΕΝΑ.

----------


## avgeris

Το απόγευμα εκείνης της μέρας, παίρνω SMS που μου λέει ότι είναι χάλια, ότι πριν ξεκινήσει λιποθύμησε επειδή της ήρθε περίοδος, την πήγαν στο τοπικό νοσοκομείο και τώρα ακόμα δεν είναι σε καλή κατάσταση. Αρνείται μάλιστα οποιοδήποτε τηλεφώνημα, με κόβει απότομα και στο chat λέγοντάς μου "είμαι πολύ κουρασμένη τώρα, θα σου μιλήσω όταν βρω δυνάμεις". Συνεχίζει βέβαια ενεργός όλο το βράδυ, χωρίς κανένα άλλο σημείο ζωής σε μένα !!!!
Το επόμενο πρωί, τη ρωτάω πεισματικά (πάντα στο chat, ακόμα αρνείται το τηλέφωνο) τι έγινε και το μόνο που μου λέει είναι "μην ανησυχείς, το ραντεβού μας ισχύει είτε σου έρθω εγώ είτε μια βελτιωμένη έκδοση του εαυτού μου". Το απόγευμα εδέησε να μου ζητήσει να μιλήσουμε στο κινητό και με το που ξεκινάμε, τη ρωτάω πως είναι κι εκείνη λέει "άσε με εμένα, εσύ πως είσαι;" Της απαντάω ότι τα Φώτα και το Σ/Κ (ήταν Πέμπτη, παραμονή Φώτων) θα λείψω σε ταξίδι στο εξωτερικό και ότι μου άρεσε που θα μιλούσαμε εκείνο το απόγευμα. Και αμέσως, χωρίς να ακουστεί ο παραμικρός ήχος στο background (χρησιμοποιεί κινητό με ανοιχτή ακρόαση, ο παραμικρός ήχος ακούγεται), την ακούω να μιλάει σε άλλους και να λέει "βρε καλώς τα παιδιά, χαχαχα, τι έκπληξη είναι αυτή, πρέπει να σε κλέισω τώρα, ήρθαν οι φίλοι μου, τα λέμε". Και το κλείνει. Κομπρεσέρ από το απέναντί της τετράγωνο μπορούσα να ακούσω, όχι 2-3 φίλους που μπαίνουν και κάνουν έκπληξη. Από τότε είχα ήδη καταλάβει ότι αυτό ήταν φτιαχτό από μέρους της είτε από την αρχή για να μην μου πει τι έγινε είτε σαν "τιμωρία" μου μόλις έμαθε ότι δεν θα με "είχε" για ένα τριήμερο. Μιάμιση ώρα μετά, μου στέλνει SMS ζητώντας μου συγγνώμη αλλά δεν το ήξερε.
Οι βδομάδες που ακολουθούν με οδηγούν να πάρω την απόφαση να ζητήσω επιτέλους βοήθεια ψυχιάτρου. Οι εκρήξεις της, τα ξεσπάσματά της "δια ασήμαντον αφορμήν" καθημερινά, έντονα και απροσδόκητα. Και καμιά νύξη για το πότε θα έρθει, μόνο μισόλογα του στυλ "εντάξει, τέλη του μήνα λέω να σου έρθω". Αρχίζει μάλιστα σιγά-σιγά να εκδηλώνει την απαίτηση να μην βγαίνω τα βράδυα, όχι λέγοντάς μου άμεσα αλλά υπονοώντας το. Κάποια στιγμή που της είπα ότι θα πάω επίσκεψη σε ένα φίλο που είχε γενέθλια, μου πετάει ένα "ναι, έτσι το λέμε τώρα το μπαράκι με τις γκόμενες", για να μου ζητήσει συγγνώμη μετά, αφού πρώτα της εξηγούσα επί μια ώρα ότι κάνει λάθος. Αυτό γινόταν κάθε φορά που της έλεγα ότι δεν μπορώ να της μιλήσω το βράδυ. Έφτασε μάλιστα να με διαγράψει από φίλο όταν της είπα ότι θα πήγαινα να δω τη μάνα μου το βράδυ που ήταν άρρωστη, και ενω επί τρία συνεχόμενα βράδυα το είχα ξενυχτήσει μιλώντας της στο κινητό !!!!! Πριν ξεκινήσω για τη μάνα μου, με παίρνει τηλέφωνο και μου απολογείται, ζητώντας μου να τη ξαναδεχτώ ως φίλη. Την άλλη μέρα, που μπήκα στο facebook, μαζί με το αίτημα φιλίας της, που έκανα δεχτό φυσικά, είδα και ένα μήνυμά της που στάλθηκε ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ από τη συνομιλία μας στο τηλέφωνο και μου έλεγε ότι ξέρω πολύ καλά ότι της λέω ψέματα και δεν μπορεί να το χωνέψει !!!!! Μου ζήτησε συγγνώμη και μετά με χαρακτήριζε ψεύτη για το ίδιο πράγμα !!!! Αργότερα, δικαιολογήθηκε ότι το μήνυμα το είχε στείλει πιο πριν και άργησε να γίνει η παραλαβή από μένα, αλλά η διαφορά χρόνου ήταν τεράστια, κάπου 45 λεπτά. 
Λίγες μέρες πιο πριν με έβρισε ένα μεσημέρι και το επόμενο πρωί όταν της ζήτησα εξηγήσεις, δε θυμόταν καν τι μου είπε !!! Είχε δε την απαίτηση να ξενυχτήσω το βράδυ για να της δώσω εξηγήσεις (ΕΓΩ!!!!) για το τι μου είχε πει !!!! 
Με τα πολλά, η πρώτη επίσκεψη στον ψυχίατρο, με ταρακούνησε για τα καλά. Είχε ήδη μιλήσει με την ψυχολόγο μου και μου μίλησε έξω από τα δόντια. Φεύγοντας από εκεί, ήταν η πρώτη φορά που άρχισα να σκέφτομαι ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά...γενικά, αλλά και ειδικότερα, με μένα.

----------


## avgeris

Λίγες μέρες πριν την επίσκεψή της, αρχίζει να μου λέει ότι περιμένει περίοδο την επόμενη βδομάδα και ότι αυτό είναι κακό επειδή οι πόνοι της ξεκινάνε 4-5 μέρες πιο πριν. Τη ρώτησα πως είναι δυνατό την προηγούμενη φορά που είχε περίοδο (τότε που θα έκανε την εισαγωγή και "λιποθύμησε") να μην μου είχε αναφέρει κανένα τέτοιο σύμπτωμα και τώρα να φοβάται, μια βδομάδα πριν. "Δε θυμάμαι για πότε λες" μου είπε και άλλαξε κουβέντα πριν προλάβω να της εξηγήσω. Ήταν δεδομένο ότι αναβαλλόταν και αυτό το ταξίδι της. Μια βδομάδα μετά, όταν της ήρθε επιτέλους η περίοδος (χωρίς ενδιάμεσα να μου παραπονιέται για πόνους και συμπτώματα), μου έλεγε πόσο πονάει, ότι της έρχεται λιποθυμία κλπ. και αποφασίζω, για πρώτη φορά, να αλλάξω τους κανόνες του "παιχνιδιού". "Ξέρεις, θα έρθω να σε δω το απόγευμα, να σου κρατήσω παρέα στον πόνο σου, μην αγγαρεύεις φίλους και γέιτονες, ας είναι ένας άνθρωπος που σε αγαπάει και σε νοιάζεται'. Αυτό μου το είχε "δασκαλέψει" ο ψυχίατρος.
Στην αρχή, αρνήθηκε να το πιστέψει, όταν της είπα ότι είμαι ήδη στο δρόμο για τα ΚΤΕΛ, άρχισε να λέει πόσο πολύ με αγαπάει που τη σκέφτομαι αλλά να μην πάω γιατί δε θέλει να με δει σ' αυτή την κατάσταση κλπ. κλπ. Φυσικά, δεν είχα σκοπό να πάω, ήθελα να δω αντιδράσεις.

----------


## avgeris

Επί δύο συνεχόμενα Σ/Κ, Φλεβάρης πια, που την καλούσα να έρθει να με δει, μου έλεγε ότι θα πάει ταξίδι στην πόλη που είχε τους φίλους της (η πόλη που μου είπε ότι θα περνούσε και την επιτροπή). Την πρώτη φορά, της είπα "Ωραία, θα έρθω κι εγώ, θα μου κάνει καλό ένα ταξιδάκι, αν είναι να δω κι εσένα". "Μ' αγαπάς τόσο πολύ;" με ρώτησε, για να συνεχίσει ότι δεν ξέρει πόσο χρόνο θα έχει διαθέσιμο να με δει. Εγώ επέμεινα και της είπα να μιλήσουμε το απόγευμα για να το κανονίσουμε. Μέχρι το απόγευμα, είχε ήδη συνεννοηθεί με συγγενείς της να πάνε, οικογενειακώς, σε άλλο προορισμό, αρκετά απρόσιτο για μένα !!! Αυτό βέβαια μου είπε, σπίτι της θα καθόταν έτσι κι αλλιώς, αλλά η συμβουλή του ψυχιάτρου για πιο "επιθετικό" παιχνίδι, δούλευε. Σκοπός του βέβαια να απομυθοποιήσει, στα μάτια μου, τη διάθεσή της να με δει. Το επόμενο Σ/Κ είχε, δήθεν προγραμματισμένο ταξίδι στην ίδια πόλη "για δουλειές", ήδη από την αρχή της βδομάδας. Παρασκευή πρωί της λέω όλος χαρά ότι κι εμένα μου έτυχαν δουλειές σε κείνη την πόλη και θα κατέβω κι εγώ. Ως το βράδυ, το ταξίδι της είχε αναβληθεί επειδή δεν είχε γίνει καλή συνεννόηση με αυτούς που θα την πήγαιναν !!!!

----------


## avgeris

Έχουμε έρθει πλέον στην περίοδο που μπήκα στο φόρουμ και ζήτησα τις συμβουλές σας. Τα γεγονότα που ακολούθησαν τα έχω αναφέρει πρωθύστερα, με την παραίνεσή μου να ξεκινήσει τη "θεραπεία" της και όλα τα ξεσπάσματα και τα άκυρά της. 
Να σημειώσω τρία πράγματα: ο ψυχίατρος με βρήκε εντελώς καλά, λίγο "οριακό" ίσως σε κάποιες αντιδράσεις μου ("δεν είσαι ο άνθρωπος που θα ακολουθήσει ποτέ ούτε τη μόδα ούτε το μέσο όρο"), αλλά πάντα μέσα σε "υγιή" πλαίσια.
Δεύτερο: ο "αλκοολισμός" μπήκε στην κουβέντα απ' αυτήν όταν άρχισα να της λέω (στα ψέματα φυσικά) για το πόσο δύσκολη παιδική και νεανική ηλικία είχα, περιγράφοντας τον εαυτό μου σχεδόν κατ' εικόνα και καθ'ομοίωσίν της (σύμφωνα με όσα ήξερα για αυτήν και με όσα μου είχε πει). Της είπα δε ότι στον ψυχίατρο που πήγα, με βρήκε να φλερτάρω επικίνδυνα με διπολική διαταραχή, κάτι που ίσως να το είχα κι από παλιά. Ήθελα να δω τη στάση και την αντίδρασή της στο άκουσμα ειδικά της διαταραχής. Φάνηκε να σαστίζει, άρχισε να μου λέει ότι δεν μπορεί να πιστέψει ότι ένα άτομο σαν εμένα μπορεί ποτέ να έχει τέτοια ζητήματα και συμπλήρωσε, προς έκπληξή μου, ότι νιώθει υπέεύθυνη γι αυτό γιατί όποιος έρχεται πολύ κοντά της, εμφανίζει στην πορεία κάποιο τέτοιο πρόβλημα !!!! Αμέσως βέβαια, είπε "ευτυχώς, εγώ δεν έχω κάτι τέτοιο", αλλά τα προηγούμενα λόγια της έδειχναν ότι κάτι στριφογυρνούσε στο μυαλό της. Εκείνο το απόγευμα, μιλούσαμε στο κινητό 8 ώρες !!!!
Έγιναν πολλά. Κάποια στιγμή που μου ζήτησε να κλείσουμε για λίγο, μισή ώρα μετά που ξαναμιλήσαμε μου είπε ότι είχε άγριο καυγά με τη θεία της και ότι σκέφτεται να αυτοκτονήσει (δεν μου το είπε έτσι, το υπονόησε με σαφή τρόπο). Την ηρέμησα. Τότε ήταν που έβαλε το θέμα "αλκοολισμός" στο τραπέζι, πολλές ώρες μιλούσαμε γι αυτό. Κάποια στιγμή, άκουσα τον πατέρα της να τη ρωτάει "που είναι τα χάπια" κι εκείνη να του απαντάει. Κατάλαβα ποια χάπια ηθελε να ελέγξει. Τέλος, λίγο πριν κλέισουμε, κι ενώ στα καλά καθούμενα άρχισε να με βρίζει ("είσαι το ίδιο μλκας με όλους, μόνο να με πηδήξετε θέλετε όλοι"), δευτερόλεπτα μετά, όταν τη μαλάκωσα, την άκουσα να τελειώνει με έντονο τρόπο όσο της έλεγα γλυκόλογα !!!!
Τρίτον: Από την αποτυχημένη εισαγωγή της και μετά, βάζει στο παιχνίδι της και τον μεγάλο της έρωτα. Κάποιον με τον οποίο τα είχε για μια τετραετία και ακόμα τον σκέφτεται (είπε). Κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι, κάθε φορά που της έλεγα ότι τη θέλω, μου τον έριχνε στο τραπέζι σαν "μπαλαντέρ". "Ξερεις, με διεκδικεί και με θέλει, το έχουμε ήδη κάνει αρκετές φορές τις τελευταίες μέρες, σχεδόν κάθε μέρα τον βλέπω και κάνουμε έρωτα!!!!". Σημείωση: ο άνθρωπος αυτός είναι παντρεμένος και πρόσφατα απέκτησε παιδί. Αυτό μου το έλεγε κάθε μέρα, επί ενάμιση σχεδόν μήνα, μέχρι τη μέρα που της έβαλα το τελσίγραφο "ή θεραπεία ή δε βλεπόμαστε".

----------


## elisabet

Γράφεις πραγματικά πολύ ωραία..

Είναι φανερό οτι η κοπέλα είναι απόλυτα χειριστική και σε καταλαβαίνω στο πώς έμπλεξες στον "ιστό" της βάζοντας στην άκρη την λογική σου.
Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω όμως πως η όλη συμπεριφορά της είναι αποτέλεσμα της ασθένειας. Οπως λες και συ δεν την γνώρισες χωρίς την ασθένεια, δεν ξέρεις πως θα ήταν πραγματικά ο χαρακτήρας της, η συμπεριφορά που είδες ήταν αυτή που περιγράφεις ΜΕ την ασθένεια της. 
Καταλαβαίνω οτι έχεις ανάγκη να της χρεώσεις δόλο για δύο πιθανούς λόγους. 
Πρώτον γιατί έχεις ανάγκη να βρεις έναν στόχο για τον θυμό σου εκτός του εαυτού σου. Το ξέρω γιατί πέρασα από κει που είσαι και έκανα ακριβώς το ίδιο. Προσπαθούσα να βρω λογική εκεί που δεν υπήρχε και είχα ανάγκη να χρεώσω δόλο στον άλλον για να ξεσπάσω έστω και χωρίς να ξεσπάσω στον ίδιο κατά πρόσωπο ποτέ. Αλλά ήθελα με την φαντασία μου να μπορώ να τον βρίσω. Στην ουσία βέβαια ο θυμός ήταν όλος για μένα. Που πιάστηκα "κορόιδο". Που δεν κατάλαβα νωρίτερα, που πίστεψα έστω για λίγο ότι μπορώ να βοηθήσω, που έβαλα στην άκρη την λογική, που άφησα να με χειριστεί. 
Και δεύτερον (αυτό ίσχυε τουλάχιστον για μένα, για τον εαυτό σου εσύ ξέρεις αν έχει βάση) νομίζω οτι αρνείσαι να δεχτείς την ασθένεια (άρα και όλη την συμπεριφορά της ως αποτέλεσμα αυτής) γιατί νιώθεις οτι έτσι ακυρώνεται το όποιο συναίσθημα υπήρξε ή πίστεψες οτι υπήρξε από την πλευρά της. Στην ουσία εγώ ένιωθα οτι αν το δεχόμουν αυτό θα ήταν σα να δέχομαι οτι σε αυτή τη σχέση (που στη δική μου περίπτωση δεν ήταν καν διαδικτυακή όπως σε σένα) ήμουν εντελώς μόνη, σα να υπήρξε μόνο στην φαντασία μου, οπότε ένιωθα ακόμα πιο ηλίθια για αυτά που είχα νιώσει. Γιαυτό αρνιόμουν πεισματικά να παραδεχτώ ότι όλα ήταν αποτέλεσμα της ασθένειας.

Καθώς σε διαβάζω μου δημιουργούνται σαφώς συναισθήματα συμπάθειας προς εσένα, νιώθω την απογοήτευση σου, την εμμονή να την δεις, τον θυμό...τα βγάζεις στα κείμενα σου, όμως δεν σου κρύβω οτι μου δημιουργείται κι ένα αίσθημα συμπόνιας και προς την κοπέλα. Η συμπεριφορά της όλη με τα ψέματα, τις αντιφάσεις, τις υπερβολές κραυγάζει :αγάπα με! Είναι σα να ζητάει βοήθεια, προσπαθεί απεγνωσμένα να πιαστεί από κάπου. Αντι να καταφέρει να βγει προς τα πάνω βυθίζει και τους άλλους μαζί της, εν προκειμένω εσένα, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχει επίγνωση αυτού. Νομίζω οτι είναι τόσο απορροφημένη με τα δικά της μέσα της, που ίσως να μην έχει επίγνωση του πόνου και της σύγχυσης που προκαλεί.

Δεν πιστεύω οτι το σχέδιο της ήταν να μην σε συναντήσει, πιο πιθανό μου φαίνεται να αμφιταλαντεύονταν και η ίδια μέσα στο γενικότερο μπλέξιμο στο μυαλό της. Στην ουσία τον εαυτό της κορόιδευε, όχι εσένα. Σου παρουσίαζε την ζωή που θα ήθελε να είχε, ίσως να είχε στο παρελθόν, προσθέτοντας τα απαραίτητα ψέματα (ασθένεια πατέρα) ώστε να δικαιολογεί την αδυναμία της για συνάντηση. Αν σου είχε πει από την αρχή την αλήθεια για την κατάσταση της, μάλλον θα είχες φύγει τρέχοντας οπότε προσπάθησε να σε κρατήσει όσο μπορούσε με την ελπίδα οτι κάποια στιγμή θα είναι καλύτερα και θα μπορέσει να εμφανιστεί.

Φυσικά όλα αυτά δεν σημαίνουν οτι εσύ έπρεπε να μείνεις και να υπομένεις αυτή την κατάσταση, έκανες το σωστό που έφυγες και συνεχίζεις την ζωή σου, αλλά νομίζω οτι δεν πρέπει να πάρεις τίποτα προσωπικά από αυτά που έκανε. Επίσης να ξέρεις οτι οι άνθρωποι αυτοί στην ανάγκη τους να πιαστούν από κάπου, μπορούν να γίνουν απίστευτα χειριστικοί και γοητευτικοί οπότε ένας άνθρωπος όπως εσύ που λες οτι δεν σου αρέσει ο μέσος όρος, σε ελκύει το διαφορετικό και το ιδιαίτερο, είναι πολύ εύκολο να πέσει στην παγίδα.

Οι άμυνες σου πιστεύω πως ήταν υγιείς, κόλλησες , θέλησες να βοηθήσεις, αλλά μόλις ένιωσες κίνδυνο ζήτησες βοήθεια και τελικά απεγκλωβίστηκες.

----------


## Remedy

συμφωνω με οσα ειπε η ελισσαβετ και ειδικα στα 2 σημεια που αφορουν το γιατι δεν δεχεσαι την ασθενεια της σαν ΣΟΒΑΡΗ αιτια για οσα συμβαινουν αλλα παντα βαζεις μια παραμετρο προθεσης να σε βλαψει.
γιατι θελεις να διοχετευσεις τον θυμο απο οσα τραβηξες, αλλα και γιατι γοητευτηκες τοσο απο την υποθεση οτι εχει αισθηματα για σενα, που μια εμφαση στην ασθενεια, σου καταργει το οτι υπηρξαν καν.

εκει που διαφωνω ειναι στο οτι δεν το ειχε αποφασισμενο εξ αρχης να τρεναρει, αλλα το εκανε μεσα στο μπερδεμα της.
εγω νομιζω οτι το ηξερε πολυ καλα οτι δεν θα τον συναντησει τωρα κοντα, απλα ηθελε να τον κρατησει να μην απομακρυνθει.

----------


## avgeris

elisabet,

Έχεις σε πολλά δίκιο και θα συμφωνήσω στα περισσότερα. Έχω όμως πλέον πολλές αμφιβολίες για το κατά πόσο αυτή ΔΕΝ είχε επίγνωση του τι έκανε. Ναι, είναι διαφορετικός ένας άνθρωπος στην κρίση μανίας και διαφορετικός στη νορμοθυμία του (έμαθα και ψυχιατρικούς όρους), αλλά απ' όσο έχω καταλάβει τη ζωή της, η διπολική διαταραχή τη συντρόφευε ήδη από τα τέλη της εφηβείας της. Μου έχει διηγηθεί ιστορίες που, μαθήτρια Λυκείου, την κοπάνησε για τρεις μέρες από το σπίτι και έμενε με το αγόρι της, οι γονείς της είχαν κινητοποιήσει μέχρι και την Αστυνομία και όταν επέστρεψε, δεν καταλάβαινε γιατί είχε γίνει τόση φασαρία !!! Μου μιλούσε για ξέφρενα ξενύχτια και επιστροφή στο σπίτι στις....11 το πρωί, για ασύδοτη κατανάλωση αλκοόλ από μπαράκι σε μπαράκι, για μεγάλη ευκολία στο να πλησιάζει αγνώστους στα μπαρ και να γίνεται ιδιαίτερα διαχυτική μαζί τους ακόμα και όταν συνοδευόταν από το αγόρι της (της έκανε μάλιστα εντύπωση που κάποιοι από τους δεσμούς της δυσανασχετούσαν!!!), για το ότι ήταν η "ψυχή" της παρέας της, για το ότι δεν άφηνε άλλους να μιλήσουν, για το ότι δεν μπορούσε με τίποτα να κλείσει μάτι τα βράδυα και για το χάος που είχε πάντα στο μυαλό της, από την άλλη για τις φορές που κλεινόταν στο δωμάτιο με κατεβασμένα παντζούρια, ανύμπορη να κάνει το οτιδήποτε και αρνιόταν να επικοινωνήσει με κόσμο, ακόμα κι αν οι φίλοι της την έψαχναν για βδομάδες. Μου είχε μιλήσει για τον υπερσεξουαλισμό της, ότι φίλοι των σχέσεών της πήγαιναν και την παρακαλούσαν να ελέγξει λίγο τις ορμές της γιατί "τους είχε ρουφήξει το αίμα στο σεξ", ακόμα κι όταν ήταν μαζί με παρέα, σε τουαλέτες κλπ. !!! Μου έχει πει επίσης ότι είχε τρομερά ξεσπάσματα θυμού και οργής ακόμα και για το ότι π.χ. έχανε στα χαρτιά, ότι ήταν τρομερή κτητική στις σχέσεις της και γι αυτό πολλοί την είχαν αφήσει, οι φίλοι της την χαρακτήριζαν "ψυχάκι", "νευρόσπαστη", "σνομπ", κάποιοι μάλιστα της είχαν πει, ήδη πριν από καμιά 5-6 χρόνια, να πάει σε ψυχίατρο να την κοιτάξει. Ανάλογες άλλωστε ήταν και οι πρώτες-πρώτες πληροφορίες που είχα γι αυτήν. "Πολλά λαλήματα και μεγάλα ψώνια" ,"δύστροπη και νευρωτική" είχαν πει γι αυτήν τρεις γνωστοί της, ο ένας μάλιστα την χαρακτήρισε και "ούφο" (με αυτόν, είχε και δεσμό, έμενε σε άλλη πόλη και υπήρχαν φορές που πήγαινε στην πόλη της να τη δει και μέσα σε 2-3 ώρες του έκανε άγριο καυγά και έφευγε αυτός και πήγαινε σε φίλους του να κοιμηθεί!!!!).
Όλα αυτά, δείχνουν άνθρωπο με έντονη την παρουσία διπολισμού ήδη από τη νεαρή του ηλικία. Δεν της ήρθε ξαφνικά τον τελευταίο χρόνο, απλώς τον τελευταίο χρόνο (τους τελευταίους 6 μήνες πες), της προέκυψε η κρίση πανικού και η αδυναμία της να συναντήσει ξένους ανθρώπους, κυρίως άντρες, λόγω μιας "επίθεσης" που ακόμα δεν ξέρουμε αν ήταν πραγματική ή αποκύημα της φαντασίας της. Αυτό ήταν ουσιαστικά που κινητοποίησε πρώτα τους γονείς της, που είδαν ξαφνικά ένα υπερ-κοινωνικό και υπερ-κινητικό κορίτσι να κλειδαμπαρώνεται σπίτι του και να αρνείται να βγει έστω στο μπαλκόνι. 
Αυτή τη λεπτομέρεια του πανικού την έμαθα πολύ πρόσφατα, μέχρι τότε πίστευα ότι το κλείσιμο σπίτι της οφειλόταν αποκλειστικά και μόνο στη φάση κατάθλιψης. Τότε, έδωσα εξηγήσεις και στο πως ένα διπολικό άτομο σε κατάθλιψη εμφάνιζε ταυτόχρονα και τέτοιες εκρήξεις μανίας, όπως το να βάφει το σπίτι της η ώρα 3-4 τη νύχτα, να εκδηλώνει τέτοιο έντονο σεξουαλισμό, να έχει τόσο έντονες εκρήξεις θυμού κλπ. Ουσιαστικά, συνέχιζε τη ζωή που έτσι κι αλλιώς έκανε τόσα χρόνια, απλώς κλεισμένη σε τέσσερεις τοίχους. Δημιούργησε για τον κόσμο μια ψεύτικη εικόνα συνέχισης αυτής της ζωής (με τη διπολική διαταραχή παρούσα σε όλη σχεδόν τη διάρκειά της) και ζούσε μέσα σε ένα πλέγμα παραληρητικών ιδεών και μυθοπλασίας, μιας μυθοπλασίας για την οποία είχε συναίσθηση του τι έκανε. 
Που θέλω να καταλήξω. Δεν πιστεύω ότι στα "καλά της" ήταν διαφορετικός χαρακτήρας. Κτητικότητα έβγαζε στις σχέσεις της, κτητικότητα έβγαζε και σε μένα, "ψυχάκι" και "νευρόσπαστη" την χαρακτήριζαν οι φίλοι της, με τον ίδιο τρόπο φερόταν και σε μένα, χειριστικότητα έβγαζε με τους ανθρώπους γύρω της (πρώτα απ' όλα με τους γονείς της αλλά και με τις σχέσεις της), χειριστικότητα έβγαζε και με μένα. Η μόνη ουσιώδης διαφορά με μένα ήταν ότι εγώ ΔΕΝ ΤΗ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ. Εντύπωση μου έκανε που δεν ήθελε ποτέ να μιλήσουμε ούτε στο Skype ούτε με βιντεοκλήση, δεν μου έστειλε ποτέ κάποιο βιντεάκι της, σε αντίθεση με μένα που τραβούσα συνέχεια τον εαυτό μου να της λέει καλήμέρα και της το έστελνα τα πρωινά. Πιστεύω πως ήθελε να κρύψει ένα πρόσωπο καλυμένο με μια παγερή μάσκα και με χαρακτηριστικά τελείως διαφορετικά από αυτά που έδειχναν οι φωτογραφίες της, 2-3 χρόνια πριν. ΄Αλλωστε, και στις φωτογραφίες της με τα παραπάνω κιλά (μάλλον λόγω φαρμάκων, ενάμιση χρόνο πριν), το πρόσωπό της φαίνεται διαφορετικό, πρόσωπο μεγαλύτερης γυναίκας, πιο ταλαιπωρημένης.
Με τα πολλά, πιστεύω πλέον ότι το χαρακτήρα της έβγαζε και με μένα, ίσως με κάποια μεγαλύτερη ανάγκη για ψέματα και θυματοποίηση λόγω του μαύρου που είχε πέσει στη ζωή της, αλλά κατά τα άλλα, τέτοιο χαρακτήρα θα γνώριζα και στα "καλά" της (τα "καλά" της υπό την επήρρεια της διαταραχής πάντα, δεν ολοκλήρωσε ποτέ της κάποια θεραπεία ώστε να την κρίνουμε και με γνώμονα την απόλυτη ψυχική ισορροπία), τέτοιο χαρακτήρα θα μου έβγαζε και αν είχα μπορέσει να τη δω από κοντά. Το ότι αυτός ο χαρακτήρας ήταν αποτέλεσμα της διαταραχής, είναι σαφές, αλλά επαναλαμβάνω, κανείς ως τώρα, εδώ και καμιά δεκαετία τουλάχιστον, δεν την είχε γνωρίσει απολύτως υγιή ψυχικά για να υπάρχει σύγκριση.
Η ελπίδα ότι κάποια στιγμή θα γινόταν καλύτερα και θα βρισκόμασταν δεν ξέρω αν υπήρχε στο μυαλό της όπως λες, σίγουρα ήταν το μόνο που με κρατούσε τόσο καιρό και ανεχόμουν αυτές τις καταστάσεις. Πλέον, έχοντας βάλει τα πράγματα στη σειρά, ακούγοντας τον ψυχίατρο, την ψυχολόγο μου αλλά και διαβάζοντας τις γνώμες των ανθρώπων εδώ μέσα, κατάλαβα ότι αυτό το "καλύτερα" μπορεί να μην έρθει και ποτέ (εφόσον η ίδια δεν έχει δείξει έμπρακτη διάθεση για κάτι τέτοιο), αλλά κι αν έρθει, θα αργήσει πάρα πολύ (αν συνυπολογίσουμε και τις κρίσεις πανικού, που θα χρειαστούν πολύμηνη ψυχοθεραπεία για να αντιμετωπιστούν, ακόμα κι αν πούμε, υποθετικά, ότι η διπολική της διαταραχή ρυθμίζεται ως δια μαγείας μέσα σε 25 μέρες).
Η παράγραφος που περιγράφεις τη συμπάθειά σου προς εμένα και εκείνη, είναι πολύ δυνατή. Αμφιβάλλω όμως για το αν ΔΕΝ είχε επίγνωση του πόνου που προκαλεί. Ανέφερα το σχόλιό της όταν της είπα για το πόσο φλέρταρα με τη διπολική διαταραχή. Ένιωσε ότι όλοι όσοι είναι γύρω της, κάτι τέτοιο παθαίνουν, μου το είπε, είχε προσθέσει μάλιστα ότι καλύτερα να την αφήσω γιατί το ίδιο θα συνέβαινε και σε μένα. Κατά καιρούς μου έλεγε ότι ένιωθε τον εαυτό της σαν το απόλυτο σκοτάδι που μαυρίζει όσους την πλησιάζουν, "εσύ είσαι η χαρά της ζωής", μου έλεγε, "τι θέλεις με μένα που μόνο μαυρίλα μπορώ να σου φέρω;" Φυσικά, με κάτι τέτοια με κρατούσε όλο και πιο κοντά της, αλλά όσο κι αν θεωρήσω ότι αυτά ήταν λόγια θυματοποίησης και χειριστικότητας, κάποια αλήθεια έκρυβαν και κάποια επίγνωση είχε στο τι προκαλεί στους άλλους. "Όλοι με παρατάνε", έλεγε και ξανάλεγε.
Δεν θυμάμαι αν το σχόλιο αυτό το διάβασα εδώ ή αλλού, μάλλον εδώ ήταν. Αναφέρομαι σε όσα έγραψες ότι αντί να ανέβει εκείνη προς τα επάνω με μένα, τραβούσε εμένα προς τα κάτω μαζί της (κάτι τέτοιο βέβαια είχε πει κοι ψυχίατρός μου: δεν θα γίνει ποτέ καλά ο ψυχωτικός με τη συναναστροφή του με ένα υγιή, ο υγιής θα καταντήσει ψυχωτικός μαζί του, αν δεν έχεις τις γνώσεις να χειριστείς μια τέτοια κατάσταση, φύγε μακριά). το σχόλιο λοιπόν που είχα διαβάσει και ήταν ουσιαστικά ένα από τα τελευταία "σκουντήματα" που χρειάστηκα για να ξεκόψω ήταν το εξής: όταν πας να σώσεις κάποιον που κινδυνεύει η ζωή του, τον βοηθάς μέχρι του σημείου που δεν κινδυνεύει η ΔΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ ζωή.Ήταν κάτι μπου με έβαλε σε σκέψεις και λίγες μέρες μετά αποφάσιζα ότι η ιστορία τελείωσε. 
Την επόμενη του καυγά που ουσιαστικά έβαλε τέλος στις επαφές μου μαζί της, τότε που είχε την απαίτηση να ξενυχτήσω Δευτεριάτικα για να την ακούω, μίλησα τηλεφωνικά με την ψυχολόγο μου. Επηρεασμένος ακόμα από τα αισθήματά μου, τη ρώτησα αν ήταν λογικό από μέρους μου να θέλω να το κλείσω η ώρα 2 παρά το βράδυ ή αν τέλος πάντων έκανα λάθος απέναντί της. Η απάντηση της ψυχολόγου μου ουσιαστικά έδιωξε κάθε μου αμφιβολία. "Κοίταξε, μιλάς με ένα άτομο εξ ορισμού παράλογο και παρανοϊκό και αναρωτιέσαι ποιος από τους δυο σας μιλάει πιο λογικά. Αυτό πρέπει να κοιτάξεις λίγο στο εαυτό σου". Αυτό ήταν το τελειωτικό χαστούκι που με συνέφερε πλήρως. Και αυτό απαντάει στα όσα έγραψες στην πρώτη σου παράγραφο περί μη αποδοχής της "άρρωστης" κατάστασης με την οποία είχα μπλέξει. Όσο κι αν, εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω, ήταν κομμάτι αυτού που η κοπέλα είχε δείξει σε όλη την προηγούμενη ζωή της, βυθισμένη, έτσι κι αλλιώς, στη διαταραχή της.

----------


## avgeris

> συμφωνω με οσα ειπε η ελισσαβετ και ειδικα στα 2 σημεια που αφορουν το γιατι δεν δεχεσαι την ασθενεια της σαν ΣΟΒΑΡΗ αιτια για οσα συμβαινουν αλλα παντα βαζεις μια παραμετρο προθεσης να σε βλαψει.
> γιατι θελεις να διοχετευσεις τον θυμο απο οσα τραβηξες, αλλα και γιατι γοητευτηκες τοσο απο την υποθεση οτι εχει αισθηματα για σενα, που μια εμφαση στην ασθενεια, σου καταργει το οτι υπηρξαν καν.
> 
> εκει που διαφωνω ειναι στο οτι δεν το ειχε αποφασισμενο εξ αρχης να τρεναρει, αλλα το εκανε μεσα στο μπερδεμα της.
> εγω νομιζω οτι *το ηξερε πολυ καλα οτι δεν θα τον συναντησει τωρα κοντα, απλα ηθελε να τον κρατησει να μην απομακρυνθει*.



Ακριβώς, αυτό πιστεύω κι εγώ. Ήξερε πολύ καλά ότι δε γινόταν να με δει, ίσως δεν τρελαινόταν και καθόλου να με δει. Ήθελε απλώς κάποιον να ασχολείται μαζί της 24/7, τίποτα άλλο. Και ήταν κάτι που το είχε σκεφτεί από την αρχή.
Δεν θεώρησα ποτέ ότι το έκανε για να με βλάψει. Το έκανε γιατί έτσι τη "βόλευε". Και σε πολλά απ' αυτά που έκανε, υπήρχε "συνειδητότητα", η όποια "συνειδητότητα" τέλος πάντων υπήρχε και την χαρακτήριζε και στην προηγούμενη ζωή της (αν δεχτούμε ότι πιθανό μια τελείως ψυχικά υγιής εκδοχή του εαυτού της δεν θα φερόταν με τον τρόπο που φερόταν στις προηγούμενες φιλικές και ερωτικές σχέσεις της).

----------


## Remedy

> Ακριβώς, αυτό πιστεύω κι εγώ. Ήξερε πολύ καλά ότι δε γινόταν να με δει, ίσως δεν τρελαινόταν και καθόλου να με δει. Ήθελε απλώς κάποιον να ασχολείται μαζί της 24/7, τίποτα άλλο. Και ήταν κάτι που το είχε σκεφτεί από την αρχή.
> Δεν θεώρησα ποτέ ότι το έκανε για να με βλάψει. Το έκανε γιατί έτσι τη "βόλευε". Και σε πολλά απ' αυτά που έκανε, υπήρχε "συνειδητότητα", η όποια "συνειδητότητα" τέλος πάντων υπήρχε και την χαρακτήριζε και στην προηγούμενη ζωή της (*αν δεχτούμε ότι πιθανό μια τελείως ψυχικά υγιής εκδοχή του εαυτού της δεν θα φερόταν με τον τρόπο που φερόταν* στις προηγούμενες φιλικές και ερωτικές σχέσεις της).


δεν ξερουμε καν, τι μπορει να σημαινει μια τελειως ψυχικα υγιης εκδοχη του εαυτου της, μιας και αφου οπως λες οι περιεργες συμπεριφορε της ξεκινουν απο πολυ νεαρη ηλικια και δεν ξερουμε καν αν εκεινες οι συμπεριφορες ηταν ηδη διαταραγμενες, η εκκεντρικες η κατι αλλο.

επομενως μαλλον θα πρεπει να μιλαμε για την κατα το δυνατον πιο ισορροπημενη εκδοχη του εαυτου της, ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ μπει σε μεθοδικη θεραπεια κι *απο κει και περα* μπορουμε να μιλαμε για ανθρωπινες σχεσεις και αισθηματα εκτος διαταραχης και μεθοδευσεων κλπ

ΔΗΛΑΔΗ, ΠΟΛΥ ΝΕΡΟ ΣΤΟ ΑΥΛΑΚΙ απο εδω που ειναι τωρα...

----------


## avgeris

> δεν ξερουμε καν, τι μπορει να σημαινει μια τελειως ψυχικα υγιης εκδοχη του εαυτου της, μιας και αφου οπως λες οι περιεργες συμπεριφορε της ξεκινουν απο πολυ νεαρη ηλικια και δεν ξερουμε καν αν εκεινες οι συμπεριφορες ηταν ηδη διαταραγμενες, η εκκεντρικες η κατι αλλο.
> 
> επομενως μαλλον θα πρεπει να μιλαμε για την κατα το δυνατον πιο ισορροπημενη εκδοχη του εαυτου της, *Α**Ν ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ μπει σε μεθοδικη θεραπεια* κι *απο κει και περα* μπορουμε να μιλαμε για ανθρωπινες σχεσεις και αισθηματα εκτος διαταραχης και μεθοδευσεων κλπ
> 
> ΔΗΛΑΔΗ, *ΠΟΛΥ ΝΕΡΟ ΣΤΟ ΑΥΛΑΚΙ απο εδω που ειναι τωρα*...



Ακριβώς αυτό. Και η πορεία ως τώρα έδειξε ότι και εκείνες οι συμπεριφορές πριν από πολλά χρόνια, αποτελούσαν εκδηλώσεις της διαταραχής της, έντονες μάλιστα, που απλώς από τους άλλους γύρω της εκλαμβάνονταν ως "εκκεντρισμός" ή "ιδιαιτερότητα".
Να θυμίσω και τη μαρτυρία κάποιου παλιού δεσμού της, προ τετραετίας και βάλε, που μιλούσε για παραληρητικές ιδέες ότι την παρακολουθούν και θέλουν το κακό της. 
Είχε ήδη από πολύ καιρό πριν εκδηλώσει τη διαταραχή, ποτέ όμως δεν το έψαξε, μάλλον επειδή περνούσε καλά με την αίσθηση της διαφορετικότητας και τη μανία της (όπως άλλωστε και όλοι σχεδόν όσοι έχουν τη συγκεκριμένη διαταραχή). Στην ουσία, κανείς δεν τη γνώρισε εντελώς υγιή και ισορροπημένη ψυχικά από την εφηβεία της και μετά. Επαναλαμβάνω, το μόνο που τη διαφοροποιεί με το τώρα είναι ότι έχει πάψει εντελώς να βγαίνει και να κυκλοφορεί. Και αυτό την κάνει, πιθανώς, να το έχει ρίξει και στην ασταμάτητη μυθοπλασία. Κατά τα άλλα, δεν θεωρώ ότι άλλαξε κάτι ουσιώδες στον χαρακτήρα της σε σχέση με παλιότερα.
Τον τελευταίο μόνο ενάμιση χρόνο (τελευταίο τρίμηνο του 2015), αρχίζει να εμφανίζει σημάδια κατάθλιψης και "κλεισίματος", οι φωτογραφίες πλέον αρχίζουν να δείχνουν μια κοπέλα "κουρασμένη", σε κάποιο σχόλιο συγγενούς της σε μια φωτογραφία όπου φαίνεται σκεπτική, μελαγχολική και με τεράστιους μαύρους κύκλους στα μάτια διάβασα παραινέσεις προς αυτήν "πρέπει να ανοίξεις τον εαυτό σου, μην τον κρατάς κλειστό" (η ίδια έκανε like στο σχόλιο αυτό), ίσως εκεί να αναζητάει ιατρική βοήθεια για πρώτη φορά, λίγο καιρό μετά φαίνεται να έχει πάρει και αρκετά κιλά, πιθανόν λόγω κάποιων φαρμάκων, τα οποία έχασε στην πορεία, και αλλάζουν κάποια χαρακτηριστικά του προσώπου της (χάθηκε η ανεμελιά, η φρεσκάδα και η ζωντάνια στο βλέμμα της, που είχε π.χ. το 2014, το χαμόγελο έγινε πιο πιεσμένο και ψεύτικο κλπ., τουλάχιστον μιλώντας με βάση τις φωτογραφίες). Σίγουρα πάντως, την αναλαμβάνει μεθοδικά ψυχίατρος τους τελευταίους δέκα μήνες, όπου και αποφασίζεται για πρώτη φορά η νοσηλεία της σε κλινική, μια νοσηλεία βέβαια που δεν έγινε ποτέ, όπως και οι υπόλοιπες.......(δυστυχώς).
Γνώμη μου πάντα: πολύ δύσκολα αυτή η κοπέλα μπορεί να ανακάμψει, να πλησιάσει έστω αυτό που μπορεί να θεωρηθεί "ψυχική ισορροπία". Πολύ νερό στο αυλάκι, όπως πολύ σωστά είπες......

----------


## elisabet

Πολύ μπέρδεμα avgeri μου...
Όπως λες η κοπέλα αυτή από οτι φαίνεται είχε από πολυ νωρίς μπει στον κύκλο της διαταραχής (όπως κι αν ονομάζεται αυτή, δεν έχει σημασία), από τα εφηβικά της χρόνια κιόλας. Είναι εντελώς ανούσιο να ψάχνεις να βρεις ποια κομμάτια της είναι τα υγιή και ποια της ασθένειας, καταλαβαίνω την ανάγκη σου να το κάνεις, αλλά το βρίσκω εντελώς ανούσιο. Προφανώς κανείς- ούτε καν η ίδια- δεν είχε την ευκαιρία να την γνωρίσει χωρίς την διαταραχή για να γνωρίσει τον χαρακτήρα της.

Στο κομμάτι τώρα που περιγράφεις κάποιες στιγμές που φαινόταν να έχει επίγνωση του τι σου προκαλεί, σε πιστεύω. Σε όλους, ανεξαιρέτως του πόσο βαριά διαταραχή υπάρχει, υπάρχουν σαφώς και υγιή κομμάτια τα οποία μπορεί να βγαίνουν κάποιες στιγμές προς τα έξω κι εσύ όντας κοντά της (συναισθηματικά τουλάχιστον) αυτά τα έβλεπες. Δεν αντιλέγω καθόλου στο οτι υπάρχουν και αυτά. Ο δικός μου, μου έλεγε διάφορα που εγώ δεν καταλάβαινα εκείνη την στιγμή αλλά αργότερα αποδείχθηκαν προφητικά όπως "αν θες να σωθείς, φύγε όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορείς", "όποιος με πλησιάζει πολύ καταλήγει στον ψυχίατρο", "εσύ μέσα σου έχεις το φως, ενώ εγώ σκοτάδι και πρέπει να κανω συνεχώς προσπάθεια για το φως" και διάφορα άλλα όταν ακόμα εγώ δεν είχα πάρει χαμπάρι για διαταραχές και ψυχ. θέματα και δεν έδειχνε κανένα σημάδι εκτός ίσως από μια εκκεντρικότητα η οποία εμένα μου άρεσε τρελά.
Σκεπτόμενη μετά όλα αυτά, θεωρώ πια πως ήταν ο τρόπος του να με "προειδοποιήσει", ήταν το υγιές κομμάτι του που καταλάβαινε τι έκανε και σε τι με έμπλεκε.

Μπορεί να είναι πολύ μπακαλίστικος ο τρόπος μου, αλλά εγώ αυτά πια τα ονομάζω "αναλαμπές". Και όλα τα υπόλοιπα χειριστικότητα, ψέματα και γενικότερη συμπεριφορά τα βάζω σε ένα άλλο κομμάτι που το λέω "αυτό που νοσεί" γιατί από κει μέσα όσο κι αν προσπάθησα δεν κατάφερα να βγάλω άκρη για το τι ήταν πραγματικό στοιχείο του χαρακτήρα του και τι όχι και τελικά δεν είχε και καμία σημασία. Θα μου πεις πολύ βολικός και απλοϊκός ίσως ο τρόπος που τα σκέφτομαι, αλλά εμένα αυτή η σκέψη με βοήθησε στο να ηρεμήσω και να αποστασιοποιηθώ. Από ένα σημείο και μετά ο, τι κι αν έκανε ή έλεγε για μένα ήταν απλά έκκληση για βοήθεια κι αν μπορούσα να την παρέχω , μέχρι εκεί που μπορούσα ώστε να μην βυθιστώ και εγώ, την παρείχα, αν δεν μπορούσα απλά αρνιόμουν.

Επειδή είπες και γιαυτό που σου είπε ο ψυχολόγος οτι κανείς υγιής δεν μπορεί να τραβήξει τον ψυχωσικό αλλά το ανάποδο θα σου πω την αίσθηση που είχα εγώ και που με έκανε να φύγω από αυτη την σχέση την ίδια στιγμή χωρίς ακόμα τότε να ξέρω τίποτα σίγουρα, χωρίς ακόμα να έχω μιλήσει με ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο, γενικά χωρίς να έχω ιδέα. Η εικόνα που ήρθε στο μυαλό μου ήταν πολύ συγκεκριμένη και σαφής. 'Ενιωσα σα να έχει πέσει σε ένα πηγάδι, εγώ προσπαθώ να τον τραβήξω πάνω, αλλά αντί για αυτό με τραβάει κι εμένα. Και ήξερα οτι εκεί δεν ήθελα να μπω. Ένιωσα απίστευτες τύψεις που δεν μπορούσα να τον τραβήξω, αλλά εκεί δεν ήθελα με τίποτα να μπω. Ένστικτο αυτοσυντήρησης; δεν ξέρω, αλλά νομίζω η ίδια δύναμη ήταν που έκανε και σένα να φύγεις.

----------


## kutchunie

Αυγέρη έκανες την καλύτερη επιλογη αποφασιζοντας να εγκαταλείψεις. Δεν θα γινει καλά ποτε, οι επιλογες της δειχνουν πως δεν το θελει και η αληθεια ειναι πως αν το χει παρει εργολαβία το ψέμα και ζει το ονειρο της μεσα σε αυτο χωρις να εχει την τυχη να συντηρεί μια στοιχειώδη επαφή με την σκληρή πραγματικότητα (διαβίωση, απόλυτη μοναξιά, χωρίς άτομα διαχειρίσιμα να της κάνουν τα θελήματα), δε νομίζω να μπει στη διαδικασία να ξεβολευτεί.
Ειχα κι εγω τα δικά μου και εκανα αντιστοιχα βασανιστηρια στο σύντροφο μου. Το απόλυτο φάρμακο σε αυτού του είδους τη νοσηροτητα ειναι το αληθινό, η επαφη με την πραγματικότητα. Απλά με το να λες ναι σε ολα, αυτη βρηκε ενα μαξιλάρι να περνάει πιο ανώδυνα την νοσηρότητα που βίωνε/βιώνει. 
Δεν θα πω καλή της τυχη, δεν εγινα καλά τυχαία, αλλα επειδη παλεψα. Καλή φωτιση θα πω για το κοριτσι. και ευχαριστω σε σενα που μου εδωσες την οπτική του θυματος. Οταν λειτουργουσα κι εγω αναλογα δε μπορουσα να ορισω το τι ενιωθα εγω, πόσο μαλλον ο αντρας μου.

----------


## Remedy

!! Κουτσουνι, σπουδαιο σχολιο εκανες. Ποσο δικιο εχεις!
Ελπιζω ο αυγερης να το εκτιμησει δεοντως και να βοηθηθει.

----------


## avgeris

Διαβάζω με μεγάλη προσοχή, ρουφάω κυριολεκτικά, κάθε σχόλιό σας, κάθε μικρή ή μεγάλη πρόταση, κάθε παρατήρηση.
Ήδη, δυο βδομάδες αφότου έβαλα ένα STOP σε μια ιστορία που λίγο έλειψε να μου τινάξει τη ζωή στον αέρα, όλα έχουν πάρει το δρόμο τους. Η δουλειά μου έχει ξαναβρεί τους κανονικούς ρυθμούς της, χωρίς να χρειάζεται πια να την αφήνω στη μέση για να παρηγορώ, να συμπαρίσταμαι, να στηρίζω απρόσωπες φωνές στην άλλη άκρη ενός κινητού. Έχω ξεκινήσει μια σχέση με μια πραγματικά όμορφη γυναίκα που τη γνώρισα με ένα απόλυτα "υγιή" και "φυσιολογικό" τρόπο, πλησιάζοντάς την, φλερτάροντάς την, τετ-α-τετ, σε ένα από τα στέκια μου. Όλα όσα έχουν γίνει μου φαίνονται πια σαν μια μακρινή ιστορία που ομολογώ ότι ακόμα δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω πως βρέθηκα μπλεγμένος σ' αυτήν. Πραγματικά νιώθω πολύ όμορφα για την απόφασή μου να μπω και να γράψω την εμπειρία μου εδώ μέσα, αφού από από εκεί και πέρα ξεκίνησε ουσιαστικά η διαδικασία απεμπλοκής μου.
Κάθε μέρα που περνάει, με απομακρύνει όλο και περισσότερο από μια υπόθεση που σε λίγο καιρό θα μου φαίνεται σχεδόν απίστευτο ότι πραγματικά συνέβη.
Αυτά έχω να γράψω απόψε δηλώνοντας "παρών". Εξαιρετικό το σχόλιο από Kutchunie. Πραγματικά εξαιρετικό. Σχεδόν πλήρης ταύτιση με τις δικές μου σκέψεις.
Θα συνεχίσω να γράφω και τις επόμενες μέρες. Νιώθω ότι έχω ακόμα να μοιραστώ πολλά. Και νιώθω ότι έχω ακόμα να μάθω πολλά.
Για άλλη μια φορά, ευχαριστώ όλες και όλους εσάς που μου ανοίξατε και μου ανοίγετε τα μάτια. Η συνεισφορά σας στη σωτηρία μου ήταν ανεκτίμητη.

----------


## kutchunie

> Διαβάζω με μεγάλη προσοχή, ρουφάω κυριολεκτικά, κάθε σχόλιό σας, κάθε μικρή ή μεγάλη πρόταση, κάθε παρατήρηση.
> Ήδη, δυο βδομάδες αφότου έβαλα ένα STOP σε μια ιστορία που λίγο έλειψε να μου τινάξει τη ζωή στον αέρα, όλα έχουν πάρει το δρόμο τους. Η δουλειά μου έχει ξαναβρεί τους κανονικούς ρυθμούς της, χωρίς να χρειάζεται πια να την αφήνω στη μέση για να παρηγορώ, να συμπαρίσταμαι, να στηρίζω απρόσωπες φωνές στην άλλη άκρη ενός κινητού. Έχω ξεκινήσει μια σχέση με μια πραγματικά όμορφη γυναίκα που τη γνώρισα με ένα απόλυτα "υγιή" και "φυσιολογικό" τρόπο, πλησιάζοντάς την, φλερτάροντάς την, τετ-α-τετ, σε ένα από τα στέκια μου. Όλα όσα έχουν γίνει μου φαίνονται πια σαν μια μακρινή ιστορία που ομολογώ ότι ακόμα δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω πως βρέθηκα μπλεγμένος σ' αυτήν. Πραγματικά νιώθω πολύ όμορφα για την απόφασή μου να μπω και να γράψω την εμπειρία μου εδώ μέσα, αφού από από εκεί και πέρα ξεκίνησε ουσιαστικά η διαδικασία απεμπλοκής μου.
> Κάθε μέρα που περνάει, με απομακρύνει όλο και περισσότερο από μια υπόθεση που σε λίγο καιρό θα μου φαίνεται σχεδόν απίστευτο ότι πραγματικά συνέβη.
> Αυτά έχω να γράψω απόψε δηλώνοντας "παρών". Εξαιρετικό το σχόλιο από Kutchunie. Πραγματικά εξαιρετικό. Σχεδόν πλήρης ταύτιση με τις δικές μου σκέψεις.
> Θα συνεχίσω να γράφω και τις επόμενες μέρες. Νιώθω ότι έχω ακόμα να μοιραστώ πολλά. Και νιώθω ότι έχω ακόμα να μάθω πολλά.
> Για άλλη μια φορά, ευχαριστώ όλες και όλους εσάς που μου ανοίξατε και μου ανοίγετε τα μάτια. Η συνεισφορά σας στη σωτηρία μου ήταν ανεκτίμητη.


Σε ένα πράγμα θα διαφωνήσω μόνο. Ολοι έχουμε ανοιχτά μάτια. Ίσως οι άνθρωποι που νοσούν να έχουν μπροστά στα μάτια τους καποια κατοπτρα λιγο περιεργα και να χρειάζονται περισσοτερη προσπαθεια στο να δουν, αλλα ολοι ειμαστε εφοδιασμένοι στο να αντιλαμβανομαστε και να βλέπουμε. Το θεμα ειναι προς τα που επιλέγουμε να δουμε Αυγερη και αυτο ισχυει ειτε είσαι υγειης ψυχικά είτε όχι. Θελω να πω με αλλα λόγια πως η επιτυχία, η οποια επιτυχία είναι αποκλειστικά αποτέλεσμα προσωπικής προσπάθειας. Το άτι ο καθενας εχει την εμπειρια του κ την καταθετει δε τον κάνει καλό ή κακό. 

Απο την αλλη χθες συζητουσα με τον αντρα μου το πως ενοιωθε οταν του εκανα τα διαφορα κι εγω στην αρχη. Εγω τον εδιωχνα και εξαφανιζομουν κιολας. Αυτο που μου ειπε ηταν πως θα εγκατέλειπε κι ο ιδιος αν οταν μιλησαμε ανοιχτα και μου εδωσε να καταλαβω γιατι ημουν "λαθος"συνέχιζε να βλέπει βουλιαγμα και καμιά προσπαθεια. Και μου ειπε επίσης πως ειναι περιφανος για μένα γιατι είχε πολλές αμφιβολίες για το αν θα τα καταφερνα να εχω τελικά ένα αποτέλεσμα σε μια μάχη με τον εαυτό μου στην ουσία ειδικά στην κατάσταση που ήμουν τότε. Επίσης ήταν η πρώτη φορα μετά απο πολλά χρονια που μου ειπε ακριβώς πως ενοιωθε τότε ο ιδιος. Μου ειπε αρκετα πραγματα που εχεις πει. 
Με την ιστορια σου μου εδωσες την ευκαιρια τωρα που ειμαι καλά να καταλαβω τον συζυγο κ να τον εκτιμήσω πολυ περισσοτερο και να νοιωσω για αλλη μια φορά ευλογημένη πραγματικά που τον εχω δίπλα μου. Δεν μπορεσα ποτε να νοιωσω την θεση του οταν του την εφερνα ας πουμε. Ηταν σα να ειμασταν σε δυο αντικριστους γκρεμους και στη μεση το χάος και ομως η στηριξη του στην προσπαθεια μου κατέλυσε το χάος αυτο και ποτέ δεν ειχα υποψιαστεί ότι ήταν και για τον ιδιο τετοιος Γολγοθάς. Νομιζα πως εγω υπέφερα και αυτός απλά με ανεχόταν. Εκανα μεγάλο λάθος. Ηταν τοσο δυνατός που για να με στηρίξει δε μου έδειξε ποτε το δικό του φορτίο.
Ευχαριστώ που το μοιραστηκες αυγέρη, ηταν μεγαλο δωρο

----------


## elisabet

> Σε ένα πράγμα θα διαφωνήσω μόνο. Ολοι έχουμε ανοιχτά μάτια. Ίσως οι άνθρωποι που νοσούν να έχουν μπροστά στα μάτια τους καποια κατοπτρα λιγο περιεργα και να χρειάζονται περισσοτερη προσπαθεια στο να δουν, αλλα ολοι ειμαστε εφοδιασμένοι στο να αντιλαμβανομαστε και να βλέπουμε. Το θεμα ειναι προς τα που επιλέγουμε να δουμε Αυγερη και αυτο ισχυει ειτε είσαι υγειης ψυχικά είτε όχι. Θελω να πω με αλλα λόγια πως η επιτυχία, η οποια επιτυχία είναι αποκλειστικά αποτέλεσμα προσωπικής προσπάθειας. Το άτι ο καθενας εχει την εμπειρια του κ την καταθετει δε τον κάνει καλό ή κακό. 
> 
> Απο την αλλη χθες συζητουσα με τον αντρα μου το πως ενοιωθε οταν του εκανα τα διαφορα κι εγω στην αρχη. Εγω τον εδιωχνα και εξαφανιζομουν κιολας. Αυτο που μου ειπε ηταν πως θα εγκατέλειπε κι ο ιδιος αν οταν μιλησαμε ανοιχτα και μου εδωσε να καταλαβω γιατι ημουν "λαθος"συνέχιζε να βλέπει βουλιαγμα και καμιά προσπαθεια. Και μου ειπε επίσης πως ειναι περιφανος για μένα γιατι είχε πολλές αμφιβολίες για το αν θα τα καταφερνα να εχω τελικά ένα αποτέλεσμα σε μια μάχη με τον εαυτό μου στην ουσία ειδικά στην κατάσταση που ήμουν τότε. Επίσης ήταν η πρώτη φορα μετά απο πολλά χρονια που μου ειπε ακριβώς πως ενοιωθε τότε ο ιδιος. Μου ειπε αρκετα πραγματα που εχεις πει. 
> Με την ιστορια σου μου εδωσες την ευκαιρια τωρα που ειμαι καλά να καταλαβω τον συζυγο κ να τον εκτιμήσω πολυ περισσοτερο και να νοιωσω για αλλη μια φορά ευλογημένη πραγματικά που τον εχω δίπλα μου. Δεν μπορεσα ποτε να νοιωσω την θεση του οταν του την εφερνα ας πουμε. Ηταν σα να ειμασταν σε δυο αντικριστους γκρεμους και στη μεση το χάος και ομως η στηριξη του στην προσπαθεια μου κατέλυσε το χάος αυτο και ποτέ δεν ειχα υποψιαστεί ότι ήταν και για τον ιδιο τετοιος Γολγοθάς. Νομιζα πως εγω υπέφερα και αυτός απλά με ανεχόταν. Εκανα μεγάλο λάθος. Ηταν τοσο δυνατός που για να με στηρίξει δε μου έδειξε ποτε το δικό του φορτίο.
> Ευχαριστώ που το μοιραστηκες αυγέρη, ηταν μεγαλο δωρο


Respect! Σε σένα για την προσπάθεια που έκανες και την δύναμη που βρίσκεις να μπορείς να βλέπεις και την άλλη πλευρά και στον άντρα σου φυσικά για την αφοσίωση του και την πίστη του σε σένα.
Έδειξες οτι το άξιζες γιατί ΗΘΕΛΕΣ να σωθείς κι ήσουν έτοιμη να παλέψεις για αυτό, δεν έψαχνες σανίδα για να μείνεις εκεί, έψαχνες σανίδα για να βγεις και βγήκες.

----------


## elis

Κουτσουνι οποίος θέλει να σωθεί θα βρει τρόπο εκτός από τους κωλοφαρδουσ που τους βγάζει ο γιατρός γτ είναι ευσυνείδητος αλλά κι αυτούς πιστεύω βλέπουν την αξία τους οπότε αν σωθηκεσ σημαίνει ότι κάποιος είδε την αξία σου

----------


## avgeris

> Σε ένα πράγμα θα διαφωνήσω μόνο. Ολοι έχουμε ανοιχτά μάτια. Ίσως οι άνθρωποι που νοσούν να έχουν μπροστά στα μάτια τους καποια κατοπτρα λιγο περιεργα και να χρειάζονται περισσοτερη προσπαθεια στο να δουν, αλλα ολοι ειμαστε εφοδιασμένοι στο να αντιλαμβανομαστε και να βλέπουμε. Το θεμα ειναι προς τα που επιλέγουμε να δουμε Αυγερη και αυτο ισχυει ειτε είσαι υγειης ψυχικά είτε όχι. Θελω να πω με αλλα λόγια πως η επιτυχία, η οποια επιτυχία είναι αποκλειστικά αποτέλεσμα προσωπικής προσπάθειας. Το άτι ο καθενας εχει την εμπειρια του κ την καταθετει δε τον κάνει καλό ή κακό. 
> 
> Απο την αλλη χθες συζητουσα με τον αντρα μου το πως ενοιωθε οταν του εκανα τα διαφορα κι εγω στην αρχη. Εγω τον εδιωχνα και εξαφανιζομουν κιολας. Αυτο που μου ειπε ηταν πως θα εγκατέλειπε κι ο ιδιος αν οταν μιλησαμε ανοιχτα και μου εδωσε να καταλαβω γιατι ημουν "λαθος"συνέχιζε να βλέπει βουλιαγμα και καμιά προσπαθεια. Και μου ειπε επίσης πως ειναι περιφανος για μένα γιατι είχε πολλές αμφιβολίες για το αν θα τα καταφερνα να εχω τελικά ένα αποτέλεσμα σε μια μάχη με τον εαυτό μου στην ουσία ειδικά στην κατάσταση που ήμουν τότε. Επίσης ήταν η πρώτη φορα μετά απο πολλά χρονια που μου ειπε ακριβώς πως ενοιωθε τότε ο ιδιος. Μου ειπε αρκετα πραγματα που εχεις πει. 
> Με την ιστορια σου μου εδωσες την ευκαιρια τωρα που ειμαι καλά να καταλαβω τον συζυγο κ να τον εκτιμήσω πολυ περισσοτερο και να νοιωσω για αλλη μια φορά ευλογημένη πραγματικά που τον εχω δίπλα μου. Δεν μπορεσα ποτε να νοιωσω την θεση του οταν του την εφερνα ας πουμε. Ηταν σα να ειμασταν σε δυο αντικριστους γκρεμους και στη μεση το χάος και ομως η στηριξη του στην προσπαθεια μου κατέλυσε το χάος αυτο και ποτέ δεν ειχα υποψιαστεί ότι ήταν και για τον ιδιο τετοιος Γολγοθάς. Νομιζα πως εγω υπέφερα και αυτός απλά με ανεχόταν. Εκανα μεγάλο λάθος. Ηταν τοσο δυνατός που για να με στηρίξει δε μου έδειξε ποτε το δικό του φορτίο.
> Ευχαριστώ που το μοιραστηκες αυγέρη, ηταν μεγαλο δωρο


Είχα γράψει πριν λίγο καιροί ότι θα συνεχίσω, σιγά-σιγά έστω, να δίνω περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες της ιστορίας που έζησα για να μπορέσουν όσοι πιθανόν έζησαν παρόμοιες καταστάσεις να καταλάβουν κάποια πράγματα. Χαίρομαι πραγματικά που τα όσα έγραψα σε βοήθησαν να καταλάβεις αρκετά. Και μπράβο σε σένα που κατάφερες να βρεις το δρόμο προς τη διέξοδο., μπράβο και στον άντρα σου που σε στήριξε ως το τέλος.

----------


## Evka

Σε διαβαζω,ταυτιζομαι,συγκινο υμαι,ξαναφερνω στη μνημη μου οσα εζησα,τα ξαναζω.

----------


## avgeris

Λίγες ακόμα σκόρπιες σκέψεις μου, έτσι όπως μου έρχονται στο μυαλό.
Η κοπέλα κλείστηκε εντελώς μέσα, χωρίς να κατεβαίνει ούτε καν στο πεζοδρόμιο μπροστά στο σπίτι της, περί τα μέσα με τέλη του Οκτώβρη. Ως τότε, ίσως έβγαινε δειλά-δειλά για μερικά μέτρα (ίσως μέχρι να μπει σε κάποιο αυτοκίνητο) με συνοδεία κάποιο στενό συγγενκό της πρόσωπο. Αρχές με μέσα Οκτώβρη, μου μιλάει για ένα περιστατικό επίθεσης που δέχτηκε στις τουαλέτες το προηγούμενο βράδυ, το περιστατικό αυτό που ουσιαστικά αποτέλεσε την αιτία των κρίσεων πανικού και της απομόνωσής της. Κανείς δεν ξέρει αν είναι αλήθεια ή ψέματα, κανείς δεν ξέρει πότε ακριβώς έγινε (ή πότε ακριβώς το βίωσε ως ψευδαίσθηση). Προς τα μέσα Οκτώβρη αρχίζει τα πρώτα σεξουαλικά υπονοούμενα για εμάς τους δυο, προς τα τέλη Οκτώβρη αρχίζουν τα πρώτα της "άκυρα", οι πρώτες της "εξαφανίσεις", οι πρώτες της παράξενες συμπεριφορές απέναντί μου τουλάχιστον. Τότε, τέλη Οκτώβρη, στην εποχή της παρέλασης, μου μιλάει για το "ταξίδι" της στην πόλη που βρήκε τους φίλους της και κόπηκε απότομα από την παρέμβαση του πατέρα της που τη ζήτησε πίσω. 
Δεν ξέρω πως συνδέονται το γεγονός της πλήρους απομόνωσής της και οι περίεργες συμπεριφορές της προς εμένα, με τα συνεχόμενα "κρύο-ζέστη" που μου δημιουργεί, τα οποία κάποιιες φορές σχολίαζε και η ίδια ("πρέπει να είμαι πιο σωστή απέναντί σου, δε γίνεται τη μια να σε ανάβω και μετά να χάνομαι για μέρες", μου είχε πει). Ως τότε, δεν τα έδινα και πολλή σημασία, πιστεύοντας ότι έτσι κι αλλιώς θα την έβλεπα σε λίγες μέρες και εκεί θα μπορούσαμε να ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάποια πράγματα. Κάποια στιγμή πάντως, λίγες μέρες πριν βρεθούμε, της ζήτησα να μου εξηγήσει τι της συμβαίνει και τότε μου είπε για το πόσο άσχημα ένιωσε που γύρισε πίσω με παρέμβαση του πατέρα της που έχει καρκίνο και την χρειάζεται κλπ. κλπ. Οι εξηγήσεις μου φάνηκαν εντελώς "μια στο καρφί και μια στο πέταλο", τι σχέση είχε αυτό με το ότι μου φερόταν παράξενα, αλλά θεώρησα ότι ίσως να υπήρχε μια γενικότερη προβληματική κατάσταση στο σπίτι της που την αποδιοργάνωνε. Και βέβαια, δεν μπορούσα να διανοηθώ ότι ο πατέρας της ήταν υγιέστατος (τις προάλλες μάλιστα, ο άνθρωπος είχε γενέθλια και ο τοίχος του στο facebook είχε γεμίσει με ευχές για "χρόνια πολλά" και "να χαίρεσαι την οικογένειά σου" ακόμα και από συγγενείς του, ευχές που δεν κολλάνε έτσι κι αλλιώς με ένα άνθρωπο που έκανε χημειοθεραπείες, ακτινοθεραπείες και συνεχείς αιμοπτύσεις, ήταν δε στα τελευταία του σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά της!!!!). Κάπου εκεί, μέσα Νοέμβρη, έρχεται και η ματαίωση της συνάντησής μας, η πρώτη στη σειρά που σε συνδυασμό με τις παράξενες συμπεριφορές της ως τότε, ήταν κάτι που δεν μπορούσα να δεχτώ τόσο εύκολα, το βίωσα σαν μια απόρριψη από μέρους της.
Υποθέτω ότι τότε ξεκινάει μια περίοδος μεγάλης ψυχικής της ανισορροπίας, Νοέμβριο μήνα είχε γίνει μια απόπειρα νοσηλείας της που απέτυχε πριν καν ξεκινήσει (όπως θα γινόταν και δυο μήνες μετά) και η ίδια προσπαθεί να βρει στηρίγματα στο "παιχνίδι" της, αφού ήδη έχει αρχίσει να καταλαβαίνει ότι μένει καιρό κλεισμένη στο σπίτι και νιώθει την ανάγκη να δημιουργήσει μια virtual ζωή μέσω facebook. Πιθανόν ήδη να έχει φάει κάποια κραξίματα και μπλοκαρίσματα για τις περίεργες συμπεριφορές της από κάποιους που προσπαθούσαν καιρό να την προσεγγίσουν και γι αυτό, όταν εγώ της μίλησα ήρεμα και συγκαταβατικά μετά την πρώτη ακύρωση της συνάντησής μας, να με θεώρησε "ξεχωριστό" και να άρχισε να "δένεται" μαζί μου. Από εκεί, ξεκινάει, δειλά-δειλά στην αρχή, να μου λέει ότι ίσως θα έπρεπε να μην το ψάχνω και πολύ μαζί της, αλλά αυτοαναιρούνταν συνέχεια, αφού έδειχνε ότι προαπαθούσε να βρεθεί όλο και πιο κοντά μου. Ειδικά όταν εγώ, προβληματισμένος από τις ολοένα και πιο μυστήριες συμπεριφορές της, έδειχνα να απομακρύνομαι, εκείνη έκανε πιο αισθητή την παρουσία της σε μένα. 
Μέχρι το μυστηριώδες ταξίδι της στην πόλη μου που δεν έγινε ποτέ και το οποίο αποτέλεσε την αφορμή να φτάσω στα όρια των ψυχικών μου αντοχών και να αρχίσω να συλλέγω πληροφορίες για το ποιόν της. 
Από εκεί και μετά, τα γεγονότα κυλάνε γρήγορα, το ταξίδι μου στην πόλη της που ουσιαστικά της ανάβει "πράσινο φως" στο να αρχίσει να ασχολείται αποκλειστικά με μένα, το "δεν έχεις γλυτώσει από μένα" που σήμαινε πολλά περισσότερα απ' όσα πίστευα εκείνη τη στιγμή και τα όσα ακολούθησαν μέχρι το τέλος. 
Σκέψεις, συνέχεια σκέψεις....τώρα, με νηφάλιο και αποστασιοποιημένο μυαλό, όλα φαίνονται να αποκτούν κάποιο νόημα.....

----------


## avgeris

Να σημειώσω απλώς ότι μόλις τώρα, σήμερα, 4 Απριλίου, είδα μια δημόσια ανάρτηση στον τοίχο της που έγινε πριν 4 ώρες. Να θυμίσω ότι η υποτιθέμενη εισαγωγή της για θεραπεία, τότε που μου ζητούσε να την στηρίξω μέχρι να μπει, είχε προγραμματιστί για τις....2 Απριλίου !!!! Μια ημερομηνία που αποκλείεται να θυμόταν λάθος, αφού την είχε συνδυάσει με ένα γεγονός υπεράνω αμφισβήτησης: τα γενέθλια του πατέρα της......
Λυπάμαι, λυπάμαι στ' αλήθεια που μια τόσο νέα κοπέλα, όμορφη, μορφωμένη και ταλαντούχα, πάει χαμένη. Λυπάμαι.......κρίμα.....

----------


## elisabet

Δεν ήθελε να σωθεί αυγέρη...
Αν η τόση στήριξη που της έδωσες δεν μπόρεσε να την τραβήξει, να αποτελέσει κίνητρο για να θελήσει να βγει απο κει μέσα τότε έχεις δίκιο που λυπάσαι...είναι κρίμα γιατί κανείς δεν αξίζει να ζει έτσι, αλλά και κανείς δεν μπορεί να σώσει κανέναν με το ζόρι.
Απ' οτι φαίνεται η κοπέλα έχει πολύ δρόμο ακόμα μπροστά της για να μπορέσει να κάνει κάποια βήματα προς την σωτήρια της αν τα κάνει ποτέ.

----------


## avgeris

> Δεν ήθελε να σωθεί αυγέρη...
> Αν η τόση στήριξη που της έδωσες δεν μπόρεσε να την τραβήξει, να αποτελέσει κίνητρο για να θελήσει να βγει απο κει μέσα τότε έχεις δίκιο που λυπάσαι...είναι κρίμα γιατί κανείς δεν αξίζει να ζει έτσι, αλλά και κανείς δεν μπορεί να σώσει κανέναν με το ζόρι.
> Απ' οτι φαίνεται η κοπέλα έχει πολύ δρόμο ακόμα μπροστά της για να μπορέσει να κάνει κάποια βήματα προς την σωτήρια της αν τα κάνει ποτέ.


Δε λυπάμαι για κείνη. όσο κι αν φαίνεται παράξενο, μετά από τόσο καιρό που προσπαθούσα να τη βγάλω από το λούκι, δε νιώθω καμιά λύπηση για κείνη. Τους γονείς της λυπάμαι κυρίως που μέσα από μια σειρά από λάθη τους (δε γίνεται τόσα χρόνια να μην είχαν δει ότι κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά με την κόρη τους, δε γίνεται τόσες φορές να δέχτηκαν να την βγάλουν από τις κλινικές με δική τους ευθύνη), υποφέρουν περισσότερο από οποιονδήποτε άλλον. Τα καινούργια αλλά και τα παλιά "θύματά" της λυπάμαι, που δεν θα έχουν και δεν είχαν την επιμονή, το κουράγιο και την τύχη να μάθουν τι έγινε με την κοπέλα που μάταια προσπάθησαν να γνωρίσουν από κοντά και συνέχεια τους έκανε να νιώθουν ανεπαρκείς. Τον εαυτό μου λυπάμαι που πίστεψε ότι αρκούσε η καλή θέληση και ο.....Κοέλιο για να πάνε καλά τα πράγματα (η ίδια αποκαλούσε τον Κοέλιο "μεγάλο μ@λ@κ@", που να ήξερε ότι ίσως αυτή να ήταν η μοναδική της αλήθεια στα όσα μου έλεγε). 
Ήμουν σίγουρος ότι δεν θα έκανε τίποτα στις 2 Απριλίου. Και μόνο ότι η ημερομηνία έπεφτε Κυριακή, έδειχνε το μέγεθος του ψέματός της. Απλώς, έτυχε να δω την ανάρτησή της μέσα από τα like κοινών φίλων και επιβεβαιώθηκα και έμπρακτα. Αναρωτιέμαι τι δικαιολογία θα έβρισκε αν είχα δεχτεί να υποκύψω ακόμα μια φορά στο "παιχνίδι" της. στην απαίτησή τη; να τη στηρίζω μέχρι τη συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία. Εκτός κι αν ήταν σίγουρη ότι θα αρνιόμουν πριν καν μου το ζητήσει, αν είχε καταλάβει ότι ακόμα ένας θα της γύριζε οριστικά την πλάτη. Δεν ξέρω. Αναρωτιέμαι επίσης τι σκοπεύουν να κάνουν οι γονείς της, οι οποίοι αποδεδειγμένα δεν έχουν δείξει διάθεση να τραβήξουν το σκοινί στα άκρα. Όχι όμως ότι με νοιάζει κιόλας.

----------


## Remedy

> Δε λυπάμαι για κείνη. όσο κι αν φαίνεται παράξενο, μετά από τόσο καιρό που προσπαθούσα να τη βγάλω από το λούκι, δε νιώθω καμιά λύπηση για κείνη. Τους γονείς της λυπάμαι κυρίως που μέσα από μια σειρά από λάθη τους (δε γίνεται τόσα χρόνια να μην είχαν δει ότι κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά με την κόρη τους, δε γίνεται τόσες φορές να δέχτηκαν να την βγάλουν από τις κλινικές με δική τους ευθύνη), υποφέρουν περισσότερο από οποιονδήποτε άλλον. Τα καινούργια αλλά και τ*α παλιά "θύματά" της λυπάμαι, που δεν θα έχουν και δεν είχαν την επιμονή, το κουράγιο και την τύχη να μάθουν τι έγινε με την κοπέλα που μάταια προσπάθησαν να γνωρίσουν από κοντά και συνέχεια τους έκανε να νιώθουν ανεπαρκείς.* Τον εαυτό μου λυπάμαι που πίστεψε ότι αρκούσε η καλή θέληση και ο.....Κοέλιο για να πάνε καλά τα πράγματα (η ίδια αποκαλούσε τον Κοέλιο "μεγάλο μ@λ@κ@", που να ήξερε ότι ίσως αυτή να ήταν η μοναδική της αλήθεια στα όσα μου έλεγε). 
> Ήμουν σίγουρος ότι δεν θα έκανε τίποτα στις 2 Απριλίου. Και μόνο ότι η ημερομηνία έπεφτε Κυριακή, έδειχνε το μέγεθος του ψέματός της. Απλώς, έτυχε να δω την ανάρτησή της μέσα από τα like κοινών φίλων και επιβεβαιώθηκα και έμπρακτα. *Αναρωτιέμαι τι δικαιολογία θα έβρισκε* αν είχα δεχτεί να υποκύψω ακόμα μια φορά στο "παιχνίδι" της. στην απαίτησή τη; να τη στηρίζω μέχρι τη συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία. Εκτός κι αν ήταν σίγουρη ότι θα αρνιόμουν πριν καν μου το ζητήσει, αν είχε καταλάβει ότι ακόμα ένας θα της γύριζε οριστικά την πλάτη. Δεν ξέρω. Αναρωτιέμαι επίσης τι σκοπεύουν να κάνουν οι γονείς της, οι οποίοι αποδεδειγμένα δεν έχουν δείξει διάθεση να τραβήξουν το σκοινί στα άκρα. Όχι όμως ότι με νοιάζει κιόλας.


νομιζω οτι βρηκε πολυ χαζες δικαιολογιες για πολυ πιο σοβαρες αντιφασεις και ψεματα, σε αυτο θα κολλουσε?
εγω βρηκα ηδη μια πολυ καλη :
"ο γιατρος οτι ηθελε, ελεγε. η μερα που μου προτεινε ηταν τελικα κυριακη και δεν το ειχε προσεξει. το αναβαλαμε"
και ποοοοσες αλλες. ορεξη να εχεις.

οσο για τα "Θυματα" της, εχω την αντιθετη αποψη απο σενα . ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ και δεν ασχοληθηκαν παραπανω ουτε τους ενοιαξε αν εχει κατι η τους δουλευει και δεν το εψαξαν παραπανω, να χανουν χρονο απο την ζωη τους, ενεργεια και ψυχολογια.
τους αρκουσε οτι αυτη η νεα γνωριμια δεν ηταν του γουστου τους , δεν τους ταιριαζε, τους υποτιμουσε (η απορριψη ας πουμε) και εφευγαν. αυτη ειναι η υγιης αντιδραση κατα την γνωμη μου.

----------


## elisabet

Συμφωνώ με ρεμεντυ, σίγουρα θα έβρισκε κάποια ηλίθια δικαιολογία όπως βρήκε και για τα υπόλοιπα.

Οφείλω να σου πω πάντως ότι ακόμα διακρίνω πολύ θυμό στα γραπτά σου. 
Συμφωνώ με τα "θύματα" που λες, τα προηγούμενα και τα επόμενα, με τους γονείς της που πέρα από τυχόν ευθύνες τους βασανίζονται σίγουρα πολύ, όμως θεωρώ "θύμα" και την ίδια. Είναι δυστυχισμένη και αυτή η ζωή που κάνει δεν αξίζει σε κανέναν. 

Και κρατώ οτι κανείς μας δεν είναι μόνο θύμα ποτέ, συνήθως είμαστε θύματα και θύτες ταυτόχρονα με το μερίδιο ευθύνης του ο καθένας. Αναρωτήθηκες ήδη για την ευθύνη των δικών της που με την άδεια τους παρατάει τις θεραπείες τόσο εύκολα, ούτε εκείνοι είναι μόνο θύματα. Έχουν ευθύνη στην εξέλιξη του παιδιού τους.
Αλλά και τα υπόλοιπα "θύματα" της, τα πριν από εσένα ή τα μετά ή εσύ ο ίδιος. Κι εσύ είχες ευθύνη. Όταν έμαθες για την κατάσταση της θα μπορούσες να απομακρυνθείς ή και νωρίτερα όταν απλά έβλεπες μια αλλόκοτη συμπεριφορά. Επέλεξες να μείνεις και να προσπαθήσεις να βοηθήσεις. Δεν το βρίσκω μη υγιές αυτό, το βρίσκω ανθρώπινο, είναι ανθρώπινο να θέλουμε να βοηθήσουμε κάποιον που βλέπουμε οτι χρειάζεται βοήθεια. Είναι σα να βλέπω κάποιον στο δρόμο μπροστά μου να σκοντάφτει και να πέφτει. Δεν θα περιμένω να μου ζητήσει βοήθεια, θα τρέξω να τον βοηθήσω να σηκωθεί. Αν αυτός ο κάποιος είναι 100 κιλά και εμένα με πιάσει η μέση μου από την προσπάθεια να τον σηκώσω, αυτό είναι δικό μου θέμα. Αν αυτος επιπλέον έχει σπασμένα κόκαλα και δεν μπορώ να τον σηκώσω χωρίς να πέσω κι εγώ, ή αν φοβάται να σηκωθεί, πάλι είναι δική μου ευθύνη κι επιλογή το πόσο θα μείνω εκεί να προσπαθώ.

Καταλαβαίνω οτι βρίσκεσαι στην φάση που έχεις κι ανάγκη ίσως να λυπηθείς τον εαυτό σου όπως λες για όσα πέρασες. Αν θες την γνώμη μου όμως, μην μείνεις πολύ εκεί, δεν σε βοηθάει να σκέφτεσαι τον εαυτό σου ως θύμα. Κάτι έπαιρνες και συ απο αυτή την ιστορία, κάποια ανάγκη σου ικανοποιούνταν, κάτι κέρδιζες. Πληρώνοντας ακριβό το τίμημα βέβαια, αλλά κάτι κέρδιζες. Όταν το βρεις αυτό, πίστεψε με θα είναι λυτρωτικό.

----------


## avgeris

> Συμφωνώ με ρεμεντυ, σίγουρα θα έβρισκε κάποια ηλίθια δικαιολογία όπως βρήκε και για τα υπόλοιπα.
> 
> Οφείλω να σου πω πάντως ότι ακόμα διακρίνω πολύ θυμό στα γραπτά σου. 
> Συμφωνώ με τα "θύματα" που λες, τα προηγούμενα και τα επόμενα, με τους γονείς της που πέρα από τυχόν ευθύνες τους βασανίζονται σίγουρα πολύ, όμως θεωρώ "θύμα" και την ίδια. Είναι δυστυχισμένη και αυτή η ζωή που κάνει δεν αξίζει σε κανέναν. 
> 
> Και κρατώ οτι κανείς μας δεν είναι μόνο θύμα ποτέ, συνήθως είμαστε θύματα και θύτες ταυτόχρονα με το μερίδιο ευθύνης του ο καθένας. Αναρωτήθηκες ήδη για την ευθύνη των δικών της που με την άδεια τους παρατάει τις θεραπείες τόσο εύκολα, ούτε εκείνοι είναι μόνο θύματα. Έχουν ευθύνη στην εξέλιξη του παιδιού τους.
> Αλλά και τα υπόλοιπα "θύματα" της, τα πριν από εσένα ή τα μετά ή εσύ ο ίδιος. Κι εσύ είχες ευθύνη. Όταν έμαθες για την κατάσταση της θα μπορούσες να απομακρυνθείς ή και νωρίτερα όταν απλά έβλεπες μια αλλόκοτη συμπεριφορά. Επέλεξες να μείνεις και να προσπαθήσεις να βοηθήσεις. Δεν το βρίσκω μη υγιές αυτό, το βρίσκω ανθρώπινο, είναι ανθρώπινο να θέλουμε να βοηθήσουμε κάποιον που βλέπουμε οτι χρειάζεται βοήθεια. Είναι σα να βλέπω κάποιον στο δρόμο μπροστά μου να σκοντάφτει και να πέφτει. Δεν θα περιμένω να μου ζητήσει βοήθεια, θα τρέξω να τον βοηθήσω να σηκωθεί. Αν αυτός ο κάποιος είναι 100 κιλά και εμένα με πιάσει η μέση μου από την προσπάθεια να τον σηκώσω, αυτό είναι δικό μου θέμα. Αν αυτος επιπλέον έχει σπασμένα κόκαλα και δεν μπορώ να τον σηκώσω χωρίς να πέσω κι εγώ, ή αν φοβάται να σηκωθεί, πάλι είναι δική μου ευθύνη κι επιλογή το πόσο θα μείνω εκεί να προσπαθώ.
> 
> Καταλαβαίνω οτι βρίσκεσαι στην φάση που έχεις κι ανάγκη ίσως να λυπηθείς τον εαυτό σου όπως λες για όσα πέρασες. Αν θες την γνώμη μου όμως, μην μείνεις πολύ εκεί, δεν σε βοηθάει να σκέφτεσαι τον εαυτό σου ως θύμα. Κάτι έπαιρνες και συ απο αυτή την ιστορία, κάποια ανάγκη σου ικανοποιούνταν, κάτι κέρδιζες. Πληρώνοντας ακριβό το τίμημα βέβαια, αλλά κάτι κέρδιζες. Όταν το βρεις αυτό, πίστεψε με θα είναι λυτρωτικό.


Πίστεψέ με, θυμό δεν νιώθω. Είναι ο τρόπος μου γενικά να βγάζω ένταση και πάθος στα όσα γράφω (αλλά και στον προφορικό μου λόγο) που εύκολα μπορεί να εκληφθεί ως θυμός. Και είναι δεδομένο ότι συνεχίζω να θεωρώ βασικό υπεύθυνο τον εαυτό μου για όσα έγιναν. Στο μόνο για το οποίο τον λυπάμαι είναι αυτό που ανέφερα, στο ότι πίστεψα πως αρκούσε η δική μου ισχυρή θέληση για να αλλάξουν όλα. Ο μόνος λόγος που έμενα ήταν αυτός, η πίστη ότι έστω και με τρόπους μη "ορθόδοξους" θα τα κατάφερνα. Αυτό έπαιρνα από την ιστορία, την επένδυσή μου σε ένα μέλλον που θεωρούσα βέβαιο, βασισμένος σε δικές της υποσχέσεις και δεσμεύσεις. Όταν κατάλαβα το μέγεθος των ψεμάτων που κρύβονταν πίσω από τα λόγια της, έφυγα αμέσως. Όχι ότι θεωρώ "φυσιολογική" την εμμονή μου, αυτή τη στιγμή που μιλάμε, αναρωτιέμαι αν όντως έγιναν όλα αυτά ή αν τα ονειρεύτηκα σε ένα εφιάλτη. Δεν αναγνωρίζω τον εαυτό μου εκείνης της περιόδου, με λίγα λόγια.
Ήδη έχω αρχίσει να λυτρώνομαι. Και η μετάβασή μου σε αυτό που λέμε "φυσιολογική" ζωή γίνεται με τρόπο αρκετά πιο εύκολο απ' όσα φανταζόμουν. Με κάποια μικρά "απόνερα" βέβαια. Όπως στο ότι με την κοπέλα που έχω σχέση αυτή τη στιγμή, όταν μιλάμε μέσω fb, πιάνω τον εαυτό μου να βιώνει μεγάλο άγχος στο τι θα της πω, πως θα της το πω, πως θα αντιδράσει σε όσα πω. Ξεχνώντας ότι είναι μια κοπέλα που την έχω δει, την έχω αγκαλιάσει, την έχω φιλήσει, έχω περάσει ώρες ατελείωτες στο πλάι της, έχουμε κοιταχτεί στα μάτια. Ευτυχώς αυτό το άγχος του fb, περνάει σε δευτερόλεπτα.

----------


## avgeris

> νομιζω οτι βρηκε πολυ χαζες δικαιολογιες για πολυ πιο σοβαρες αντιφασεις και ψεματα, σε αυτο θα κολλουσε?
> εγω βρηκα ηδη μια πολυ καλη :
> "ο γιατρος οτι ηθελε, ελεγε. η μερα που μου προτεινε ηταν τελικα κυριακη και δεν το ειχε προσεξει. το αναβαλαμε"
> και ποοοοσες αλλες. ορεξη να εχεις.
> 
> οσο για τα "Θυματα" της, εχω την αντιθετη αποψη απο σενα . ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ και δεν ασχοληθηκαν παραπανω ουτε τους ενοιαξε αν εχει κατι η τους δουλευει και δεν το εψαξαν παραπανω, να χανουν χρονο απο την ζωη τους, ενεργεια και ψυχολογια.
> τους αρκουσε οτι αυτη η νεα γνωριμια δεν ηταν του γουστου τους , δεν τους ταιριαζε, τους υποτιμουσε (η απορριψη ας πουμε) και εφευγαν. αυτη ειναι η υγιης αντιδραση κατα την γνωμη μου.



Ναι, το ότι είχε ολόκληρο "οπλοστάσιο" από δικαιολογίες και ψέματα, είναι δεδομένο. Απλώς, θα είχε πλάκα ακόμα μία. Όχι ότι θα ήθελα να μάθω, βέβαια.
Πολλά "θύματά" της μπορεί να ασχολήθηκαν λίγο παραπάνω, όχι στο βαθμό της δικής μου εμμονής, πάντως στο βαθμό να βριστούν μαζί της πριν ξεκόψουν. Στο σημείο δηλαδή που βρέθηκα κι εγώ ελάχιστα πριν μάθω την αλήθεια. Και είχα ήδη χαλαστεί αφάνταστα μαζί της από τότε. Είχα ήδη χάσει χρόνο, ενέργεια και ψυχολογία όπως σωστά έγραψες. Με αυτή τη λογική είπα ότι τους "λυπάμαι".

----------


## elisabet

> Πίστεψέ με, θυμό δεν νιώθω. Είναι ο τρόπος μου γενικά να βγάζω ένταση και πάθος στα όσα γράφω (αλλά και στον προφορικό μου λόγο) που εύκολα μπορεί να εκληφθεί ως θυμός. Και είναι δεδομένο ότι συνεχίζω να θεωρώ βασικό υπεύθυνο τον εαυτό μου για όσα έγιναν. Στο μόνο για το οποίο τον λυπάμαι είναι αυτό που ανέφερα, στο ότι πίστεψα πως αρκούσε η δική μου ισχυρή θέληση για να αλλάξουν όλα. Ο μόνος λόγος που έμενα ήταν αυτός, η πίστη ότι έστω και με τρόπους μη "ορθόδοξους" θα τα κατάφερνα. Αυτό έπαιρνα από την ιστορία, την επένδυσή μου σε ένα μέλλον που θεωρούσα βέβαιο, βασισμένος σε δικές της υποσχέσεις και δεσμεύσεις. Όταν κατάλαβα το μέγεθος των ψεμάτων που κρύβονταν πίσω από τα λόγια της, έφυγα αμέσως. Όχι ότι θεωρώ "φυσιολογική" την εμμονή μου, αυτή τη στιγμή που μιλάμε, αναρωτιέμαι αν όντως έγιναν όλα αυτά ή αν τα ονειρεύτηκα σε ένα εφιάλτη. Δεν αναγνωρίζω τον εαυτό μου εκείνης της περιόδου, με λίγα λόγια.
> Ήδη έχω αρχίσει να λυτρώνομαι. Και η μετάβασή μου σε αυτό που λέμε "φυσιολογική" ζωή γίνεται με τρόπο αρκετά πιο εύκολο απ' όσα φανταζόμουν. Με κάποια μικρά "απόνερα" βέβαια. Όπως στο ότι με την κοπέλα που έχω σχέση αυτή τη στιγμή, όταν μιλάμε μέσω fb, πιάνω τον εαυτό μου να βιώνει μεγάλο άγχος στο τι θα της πω, πως θα της το πω, πως θα αντιδράσει σε όσα πω. Ξεχνώντας ότι είναι μια κοπέλα που την έχω δει, την έχω αγκαλιάσει, την έχω φιλήσει, έχω περάσει ώρες ατελείωτες στο πλάι της, έχουμε κοιταχτεί στα μάτια. Ευτυχώς αυτό το άγχος του fb, περνάει σε δευτερόλεπτα.


Εγώ μια χαρά "φυσιολογική" βρίσκω την συμπεριφορά σου. Θέλησες για κάποιους λόγους (αυτοί είναι δικοί σου και προς διερεύνηση) να βοηθήσεις και να πιστέψεις οτι αρκούσε η καλή διάθεση όπως λες και όταν είδες οτι δεν αλλάζει κάτι έφυγες και συνεχίζεις την ζωή σου.

Το οτι έπαιξες λίγο και με τα δικά σου όρια (η εμμονή που λες) είναι γεγονός, αλλά δεν το βρίσκω απαραίτητα κακό, δεν "γλίτωσες" τυχαία, ούτε επειδή βρήκες το φόρουμ και άκουσες άλλες απόψεις. Ακόμα και το γεγονός οτι αναζήτησες το φόρουμ ή αναζήτησες άλλη βοήθεια (ψυχολόγο πχ) δείχνει ότι είχες το ένστικτο της αυτοσυντήρησης, αυτοπροστασίας και θα έφευγες έτσι κι αλλιώς. Πρόβλημα θα έβλεπα αν δεν αντιλαμβανόσουν καν τον κίνδυνο για τον εαυτό σου και συνέχιζες να μένεις στον πάτο μαζί της.

Και τα απόνερα που λες, λογικά τα βρίσκω, είναι νωρίς ακόμα και είναι φυσικό να είσαι επηρεασμένος όμως το γεγονός οτι προχωράς παραμένει και θα βρεις τις ισορροπίες σου πιο γρήγορα από όσο φαντάζεσαι.

Εγώ τα ερωτήματα που θα μου έθετα και μου έθεσα σε ανάλογη περίπτωση ήταν : γιατί ήθελα τόσο πολύ να βοηθήσω; Μήπως μ αρέσει να είμαι σωτήρας; Το κάνω και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις στην ζωή μου; Τι μου έδινε αυτή η σχέση; Ποια στοιχεία ήταν αυτά που με κανουν τώρα να μην αναγνωρίζω τον εαυτό μου και γιατί τα είχα σε αυτή την περίπτωση συγκεκριμένα; Ακουσα το ένστικτο μου κι αν όχι γιατί; Σε ποια ακριβώς στοιχεία δικά μου πάτησε για να με χειριστεί; Γιατί πήρα τόσο "προσωπικά" την συμπεριφορά του άλλου κι ένιωσα αδικία, θύμα κτλ; Έμαθα κάτι τελικά από αυτή την ιστορία;

Μπορεί να τα έχεις απαντήσει ήδη αυτά τα ερωτήματα στον εαυτό σου, δεν στα λέω για να τα πεις εδώ, στα λέω μήπως βοηθήσω να δεις μια άλλη οπτική. Αν η απάντηση πάντως στην τελευταία ερώτηση είναι καταφατική (στη δική μου περίπτωση ήταν ) τότε θεωρώ πως δεν βρέθηκε τυχαία στον δρόμο σου η κοπέλα αυτή. Ίσως ήταν η ευκαιρία να δεις και τα δικά σου όρια και στοιχεία από σένα που δεν θα έβλεπες αλλιώς.

----------


## avgeris

> Εγώ μια χαρά "φυσιολογική" βρίσκω την συμπεριφορά σου. Θέλησες για κάποιους λόγους (αυτοί είναι δικοί σου και προς διερεύνηση) να βοηθήσεις και να πιστέψεις οτι αρκούσε η καλή διάθεση όπως λες και όταν είδες οτι δεν αλλάζει κάτι έφυγες και συνεχίζεις την ζωή σου.
> 
> Το οτι έπαιξες λίγο και με τα δικά σου όρια (η εμμονή που λες) είναι γεγονός, αλλά δεν το βρίσκω απαραίτητα κακό, δεν "γλίτωσες" τυχαία, ούτε επειδή βρήκες το φόρουμ και άκουσες άλλες απόψεις. Ακόμα και το γεγονός οτι αναζήτησες το φόρουμ ή αναζήτησες άλλη βοήθεια (ψυχολόγο πχ) δείχνει ότι είχες το ένστικτο της αυτοσυντήρησης, αυτοπροστασίας και θα έφευγες έτσι κι αλλιώς. Πρόβλημα θα έβλεπα αν δεν αντιλαμβανόσουν καν τον κίνδυνο για τον εαυτό σου και συνέχιζες να μένεις στον πάτο μαζί της.
> 
> Και τα απόνερα που λες, λογικά τα βρίσκω, είναι νωρίς ακόμα και είναι φυσικό να είσαι επηρεασμένος όμως το γεγονός οτι προχωράς παραμένει και θα βρεις τις ισορροπίες σου πιο γρήγορα από όσο φαντάζεσαι.
> 
> Εγώ τα ερωτήματα που θα μου έθετα και μου έθεσα σε ανάλογη περίπτωση ήταν : *γιατί ήθελα τόσο πολύ να βοηθήσω; Μήπως μ αρέσει να είμαι σωτήρας; Το κάνω και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις στην ζωή μου; Τι μου έδινε αυτή η σχέση; Ποια στοιχεία ήταν αυτά που με κανουν τώρα να μην αναγνωρίζω τον εαυτό μου και γιατί τα είχα σε αυτή την περίπτωση συγκεκριμένα; Ακουσα το ένστικτο μου κι αν όχι γιατί; Σε ποια ακριβώς στοιχεία δικά μου πάτησε για να με χειριστεί; Γιατί πήρα τόσο "προσωπικά" την συμπεριφορά του άλλου κι ένιωσα αδικία, θύμα κτλ; Έμαθα κάτι τελικά από αυτή την ιστορία;*
> 
> Μπορεί να τα έχεις απαντήσει ήδη αυτά τα ερωτήματα στον εαυτό σου, δεν στα λέω για να τα πεις εδώ, στα λέω μήπως βοηθήσω να δεις μια άλλη οπτική. Αν η απάντηση πάντως στην τελευταία ερώτηση είναι καταφατική (στη δική μου περίπτωση ήταν ) τότε θεωρώ πως δεν βρέθηκε τυχαία στον δρόμο σου η κοπέλα αυτή. Ίσως ήταν η ευκαιρία να δεις και τα δικά σου όρια και στοιχεία από σένα που δεν θα έβλεπες αλλιώς.



Τα ερωτήματά σου καίρια. Και η απάντηση σε πολλά δεν είναι εύκολα και απλή. Το γιατί θέλησα να βοηθήσω, νομίζω το είχα αναφέρει πιο παλιά, ήταν τη μέρα που έμαθα την αλήθεια γι αυτήν, χωρίς όμως να ξέρω ακόμα τον ακριβή λόγο που μένει κλεισμένη μέσα (τις κρίσεις πανικού), και εκεί που ήμουν μπερδεμένος και δεν ήξερα τι να κάνω, πιάσαμε κουβέντα στο fb και κάναμε απίστευτο χαβαλέ επί 3 ώρες, οπότε αμέσως σκέφτηκα ότι πρέπει να τη βοηθήσω, να βοηθήσω "το φιλαράκι μου". Σχεδόν την ένιωσα δικό μου άνθρωπο. Αν δεν υπήρχε εκείνο το απόγευμα, ίσως και να είχα απομακρυνθεί. Και φυσικά, ακόμα δεν μπορούσα ναδιανοηθώ το μέγεθος και τη βαρύτητα του προβλήματός της, πίστευα ότι απλώς περνάει μια φάση κατάθλιψης και τίποτα άλλο, ούτε μπορούσα να διανοηθώ ότι τα ψέματά της ήταν σχεδιασμένα.
Σωτήρας δεν ήθελα να γίνω, ούτε το κάνω στη ζωή μου. Είπαμε, ήταν μια σειρά από συγκυρίες που με έβαλαν σ' αυτή την ιστορία, χωρίς να μπορώ να το ελέγξω από ένα σημείο και μετά. Αυτό που μου έδινε αυτή η σχέση ήτσν η ελπίδα μιας γνωριμίας με μια κοπέλα που μου άρεσε και που πίστευα ότι το πρόβλημά της ήταν διαχειρίσιμο και απλό. Επένδυα στο μέλλον, ας το πω κι έτσι, καταστρέφοντας όμως το παρόν μου και μάλιστα με πολύ άσχημο τρόπο. Πολλά είναι αυτά που δεν αναγνωρίζω στον εαυτό μου. Πολλά και διάφορα. Θα χρειαζόταν ολόκληρες παράγραφοι να τα αναλύσω. Όσο για το ένστικτό μου, δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς θα μπορούσε να μου πει. Όταν το ίδιο το μυαλό μου, το οποίο γενικά εμπιστεύομαι, ήταν τόσο θολωμένο και μπερδεμένο, δεν ξέρω τι να περίμενα από το ένστικτό μου (που δεν μου είναι και ιδιαίτερα δυνατό). Και τα στοιχεία στα οποία πάτησε για να με χειριστεί ήταν ακριβώς η τεράστια αδυναμία που της έδειχνα, το ότι παρέβλεπα κάθε άσχημη συμπεριφορά της, κάθε άσχημα κουβέντα της, και συνέχιζα να θέλω να βρίσκομαι κοντά της. Με δεδομένο ότι κανείς άλλος προφανώς δεν το είχε κάνει, τουλάχιστον διαδικτυακά, δεν είναι δύσκολο να καταλάβει κανείς το πόσο εύκολο ήταν να ακουμπήσει πάνω μου και να εκμεταλλευτεί τη σχεδόν σιωπηρή αποδοχή από μέρους μου των όσων έκανε και έλεγε. Για το τι έμαθα, κι εδώ θα μπορούσα να γράψω παραγράφους. Ίσως κάποια στιγμή, να αναφερθώ και στο με δίδαξε αυτή η ιστορία.

----------


## Remedy

> Ναι, το ότι είχε ολόκληρο "οπλοστάσιο" από δικαιολογίες και ψέματα, είναι δεδομένο. Απλώς, θα είχε πλάκα ακόμα μία. Όχι ότι θα ήθελα να μάθω, βέβαια.
> Πολλά "θύματά" της μπορεί να ασχολήθηκαν λίγο παραπάνω, όχι στο βαθμό της δικής μου εμμονής, πάντως στο βαθμό να βριστούν μαζί της πριν ξεκόψουν. Στο σημείο δηλαδή που βρέθηκα κι εγώ ελάχιστα πριν μάθω την αλήθεια. Και είχα ήδη χαλαστεί αφάνταστα μαζί της από τότε. Είχα ήδη χάσει χρόνο, ενέργεια και ψυχολογία όπως σωστά έγραψες. Με αυτή τη λογική είπα ότι τους "λυπάμαι".


και το βρισιμο μια χαρα αντιδραση ειναι προς καποιον που νομιζει οτι σε δουλευει ψιλο- γαζι και δεν ξερει την τυφλα του :Wink:  ειτε ειναι διαταραγμενος, ειτε κακοηθης, ειτε οτιδηποτε.

και σε αποφορτιζει να νοιωσεις δικαιωση, να πας παρακατω και δειχνει στον αλλο οτι ο χαζος ειναι ο ιδιος που φερεται σαν λαμογιο κι οχι εσυ που αποφασισε να κοροιδεψει.

----------


## avgeris

Χτες, Τετάρτη 5 Απριλίου το απόγευμα, ξαναέκανε την εμφάνισή της σε μένα, δυναμικά μάλιστα. Με αίτημα φιλίας που δεν έχει αποσύρει ακόμα και μήνυμα το οποίο δεν έχω ανοίξει να διαβάσω, αλλά ξεκινάει ως εξής: "Συνήλθαμε, αποτοξινωθήκαμε κι οι δυο, ο καθένας με τον τρόπο του....." μέχρι εκεί μπόρεσα να διαβάσω χωρίς να το ανοίξω. Προφανή όμως τα όσα θέλει να πει και να μου ζητήσει. Συνήλθαμε και αποτοξινωθήκαμε, λες και ήμασταν στα ίδια !!! Λες και ξεκινάμε από την ίδια αφετηρία !!! Τέλος πάντων, ματαιοπονεί έτσι κι αλλιώς. Ανέβασε φωτογραφία της στο μπαλκόνι της από το.....2013 (!!!!) για να δείξει στον κόσμο ότι όλα πάνε καλά. Πιθανό να μην της έκατσε η δουλειά και με κανέναν άλλο, οπότε γύρισε στην παλιά, δοκιμασμένη λύση. Το μόνο που καταφέρνει είναι να με ταράξει λίγο, δεν το κρύβω, αλλά αμέσως συνέρχομαι και συνεχίζω. Πισωγυρίσματα πλέον δεν κάνω και δεν ξέρω κι αν με ενδιαφέρει να διαβάσω τι μου γράφει. Το αίτημα φιλίας δείχνει καθαρά τους σκοπούς της, για την ώρα δεν έχω διάθεση να τη μπλοκάρω, δεν το έχω κάνει για κανέναν. Αν συνεχίσει όμως, ναι, θα φτάσω μέχρι εκεί. Τον εαυτό μου πλέον πρέπει να τον προστατεύσω πάσει θυσία.
Θα την αφήσω να ζει στον κόσμο της. Και μόνο η συγκεκριμένη της κίνηση φανερώνει ότι δεν έχει καμιά διάθεση να ασχοληθεί με το πρόβλημά της, μου το δηλώνει σχεδόν ξεκάθαρα. "Συνήλθαμε, αποτοξινωθήκαμε κι οι δυο ο καθένας με τον τρόπο του", χωρίς να έχει κάνει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ως τώρα, χωρίς να έχει αλλάξει ούτε στο ελάχιστο την εικονική πραγματικότητα της καθημερινότητάς της και συνεχίζοντας να πλασάρει εικόνες από το παρελθόν της ως σημερινές. Και βάζει και εμένα στο ίδιο πλαίσιο μ' αυτήν, ότι και καλά είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα που μου ήρθε "εξ ουρανού" και το ξεπέρασα, με φανερό στόχο να με ξαναρίξει στην παγίδα της ίδιας ιστορίας, τώρα που γίναμε καλά και οι δυο !!!! Ελπίζω να καταλάβει γρήγορα ότι δεν θέλω πια να ασχοληθώ μαζί της. Και αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που δεν θέλω καν να διαβάσω τι μου γράφει. Τι να μου γράφει άλλωστε. και μόνο αυτό που διάβασα, αρκεί να μπω στο νόημα. Μου πλασάρει ένα εαυτό διαφορετικό, αποτοξινωμένο. Με κάποιο μαγικό ραβδί προφανώς. Με το παρασύνθημα που ανοίγει μονομιάς τις πόρτες της ίασης. 2 Απριλίου θα έμπαινε για 25 μέρες, στις 5 Απριλίου αποτοξινώθηκε. Και πάνω που αναρωτιόμουν ποοι θα ήταν το ψέμα της για να μην ξεκινήσει θεραπεία "Τι να την κάνω την εισαγωγή μου σε κλινική, συνήλθα και αποτοξινώθηκα". Ακόμα και σ' αυτό, φρόντισε να απαντήσει. 
Όσο περνάν οι μέρες, τόσο καταλαβαίνω το μέγεθος της δικής μου αρρωστημένης εμμονής, της δικής μου αρρωστημένης συμμετοχής. Και φεύγω όσο πιο μακριά γίνεται.

----------


## Remedy

> Χτες, Τετάρτη 5 Απριλίου το απόγευμα, ξαναέκανε την εμφάνισή της σε μένα, δυναμικά μάλιστα. Με αίτημα φιλίας που δεν έχει αποσύρει ακόμα και μήνυμα το οποίο δεν έχω ανοίξει να διαβάσω, αλλά ξεκινάει ως εξής: "Συνήλθαμε, αποτοξινωθήκαμε κι οι δυο, ο καθένας με τον τρόπο του....." μέχρι εκεί μπόρεσα να διαβάσω χωρίς να το ανοίξω. Προφανή όμως τα όσα θέλει να πει και να μου ζητήσει. Συνήλθαμε και αποτοξινωθήκαμε, λες και ήμασταν στα ίδια !!! Λες και ξεκινάμε από την ίδια αφετηρία !!! ......
> Όσο περνάν οι μέρες, τόσο καταλαβαίνω το μέγεθος της δικής μου αρρωστημένης εμμονής, της δικής μου αρρωστημένης συμμετοχής. Και φεύγω όσο πιο μακριά γίνεται.


Κι ομως, οσο εισασταν και οι δυο δεμενοι στη ιδια ιστορια, εκεινη για τους γνωστους λογους που ανακαλυψες κι εσυ για τους λογους σου, εισασταν ακριβως στα ιδια...

ΕΑΝ δεν αποφασιζες να ξεκοψεις εντελως, θα εξακολουθουσατε να ειστε στα ιδια. αυτη το λεει σαν διαπιστωση, αλλα στην πραγματικοτητα εκφραζει ευχη.
να ειστε στα ιδια, να συνεχισεις στο παιχνιδι.

το οτι θα συνεχιζε τις επανεμφανισεις ηταν το μονο σιγουρο.
εκεινη δεν εχει να χασει τπτ.

----------


## avgeris

Το μήνυμα το άνοιξα και το διάβασα τελικά. Στο κάτω-κάτω, δεν θέλω να της δείξω ότι την αγνοώ, αλλά ότι την αποφεύγω. Μεταφέρω ακριβώς τα όσα γράφει, copy-paste.

"Συνηλθαμε, αποτοξινωθηκαμε και οι δυο, ο καθεις με τον τροπο του, καταλαβαμε οτι γιγαντωσαμε μια κατασταση υπερβολικα!Ειδικα εγω! Ομως προχωρησαμε! Ειναι στην ευχερεια σου αν θελεις να με κανεις "φιλη" σου ξανα! Ευχομαι να εισαι καλα! Σε καθε επιπεδο! καλησπερα."

Μάλιστα. Ουσιαστικά μου λέει ότι το μοναδικό της πρόβλημα ήταν ότι γιγάντωσε μια κατάσταση υπερβολικά (ποια κατάσταση αλήθεια; ), με δική μου "συνενοχή", και τώρα που συνήλθε και αποτοξινώθηκε, όλα καλά, δεν υπάρχει κανένα θέμα, καμιά διαταραχή, κανένα πρόβλημα με αυτήν και μπορούμε να ξαναγίνουμς "φίλοι". Έτσι απλά. Ουδεμία κουβέντα για τη νοσηλεία της, που την είχα θέσει ως όρο για να συνεχίσουμε τις όποιες επαφές μας, που θα ξεκινούσε στις 2 Απριλίου και που, άλλωστε, αποτέλεσε και την αιτία να μαλώσουμε, να με διαγράψει από φίλο και να φτάσει μάλιστα κάποια στιγμή να μου μπλοκάρει τη δυνατότητα να της κάνω add. Τίποτα απολύτως. 
Από κει και πέρα, γενικεύσεις και λόγια που μόνο το δικό της μυαλό μπορεί να αποκρυπτογραφήσει. Πως ακριβώς εννοεί το ότι "αποτοξινώθηκε"; Από τι, με ποιο τρόπο και πότε; Ποια ακριβώς είναι η κατάσταση που γιγαντώσαμε υπερβολικά και πως ακριβώς εννοεί ότι τη γιγαντώσαμε; Δεν είναι τόσο προφανές ότι μιλάει για τη "σχέση" μας, θα μπορούσε να αναφέρεται στο πρόβλημα του "αλκοολισμού" της που δεν ήταν τελικά και τόσο σημαντικό ώστε να χρειαστεί να θεραπευτεί και να το ξεπεράσει. Τι ακριβώς εννοεί ότι "προχωρήσαμε"; Πως ακριβώς προχώρησε, με το να μην ξεκινήσει θεραπεία; Και τι ακριβώς έχει κατά νου όταν μου ζητάει να ξαναγίνουμε "φίλοι", αφήνοντάς μου, καλοσύνη της, τη διακριτική ευχέρεια να αποφασίσω;
Διαβάζω και ξαναδιαβάζω το μήνυμα. Σαφέστατη η προαπάθειά της να με "καλοπιάσει", να με "χειριστεί", να με βάλει στο "φιλότιμο". Σαφέστατο και το υπονοούμενο που περνάει περί μη-νοσηλείας και περί μη-σκέψης για νοσηλεία (αναμενόμενα άλλωστε). 
Το μόνο μήνυμα που προσωπικά θα λάμβανα σοβαρά υπ' όψι μου απ' αυτήν θα ήταν "είμαι στην πόλη σου, πάρε με τώρα τηλέφωνο να κανονίσουμε να βρεθούμε άμεσα". Τίποτα άλλο. Και αυτό, για ένα καφέ, μέχρι εκεί. Και αν. Ας στέλνει όσα θέλει, βαρέθηκα τα ψέματά της. Μετά και τη σημερινή άρνησή μου να ασχοληθώ μαζί της, ούτε καν να με ταράξει δεν μπορεί πλέον.

----------


## elisabet

> Το μήνυμα το άνοιξα και το διάβασα τελικά. Στο κάτω-κάτω, δεν θέλω να της δείξω ότι την αγνοώ, αλλά ότι την αποφεύγω. Μεταφέρω ακριβώς τα όσα γράφει, copy-paste.
> 
> "Συνηλθαμε, αποτοξινωθηκαμε και οι δυο, ο καθεις με τον τροπο του, καταλαβαμε οτι γιγαντωσαμε μια κατασταση υπερβολικα!Ειδικα εγω! Ομως προχωρησαμε! Ειναι στην ευχερεια σου αν θελεις να με κανεις "φιλη" σου ξανα! Ευχομαι να εισαι καλα! Σε καθε επιπεδο! καλησπερα."
> 
> Μάλιστα. Ουσιαστικά μου λέει ότι το μοναδικό της πρόβλημα ήταν ότι γιγάντωσε μια κατάσταση υπερβολικά (ποια κατάσταση αλήθεια; ), με δική μου "συνενοχή", και τώρα που συνήλθε και αποτοξινώθηκε, όλα καλά, δεν υπάρχει κανένα θέμα, καμιά διαταραχή, κανένα πρόβλημα με αυτήν και μπορούμε να ξαναγίνουμς "φίλοι". Έτσι απλά. Ουδεμία κουβέντα για τη νοσηλεία της, που την είχα θέσει ως όρο για να συνεχίσουμε τις όποιες επαφές μας, που θα ξεκινούσε στις 2 Απριλίου και που, άλλωστε, αποτέλεσε και την αιτία να μαλώσουμε, να με διαγράψει από φίλο και να φτάσει μάλιστα κάποια στιγμή να μου μπλοκάρει τη δυνατότητα να της κάνω add. Τίποτα απολύτως. 
> Από κει και πέρα, γενικεύσεις και λόγια που μόνο το δικό της μυαλό μπορεί να αποκρυπτογραφήσει. Πως ακριβώς εννοεί το ότι "αποτοξινώθηκε"; Από τι, με ποιο τρόπο και πότε; Ποια ακριβώς είναι η κατάσταση που γιγαντώσαμε υπερβολικά και πως ακριβώς εννοεί ότι τη γιγαντώσαμε; Δεν είναι τόσο προφανές ότι μιλάει για τη "σχέση" μας, θα μπορούσε να αναφέρεται στο πρόβλημα του "αλκοολισμού" της που δεν ήταν τελικά και τόσο σημαντικό ώστε να χρειαστεί να θεραπευτεί και να το ξεπεράσει. Τι ακριβώς εννοεί ότι "προχωρήσαμε"; Πως ακριβώς προχώρησε, με το να μην ξεκινήσει θεραπεία; Και τι ακριβώς έχει κατά νου όταν μου ζητάει να ξαναγίνουμε "φίλοι", αφήνοντάς μου, καλοσύνη της, τη διακριτική ευχέρεια να αποφασίσω;
> Διαβάζω και ξαναδιαβάζω το μήνυμα. Σαφέστατη η προαπάθειά της να με "καλοπιάσει", να με "χειριστεί", να με βάλει στο "φιλότιμο". Σαφέστατο και το υπονοούμενο που περνάει περί μη-νοσηλείας και περί μη-σκέψης για νοσηλεία (αναμενόμενα άλλωστε). 
> Το μόνο μήνυμα που προσωπικά θα λάμβανα σοβαρά υπ' όψι μου απ' αυτήν θα ήταν "είμαι στην πόλη σου, πάρε με τώρα τηλέφωνο να κανονίσουμε να βρεθούμε άμεσα". Τίποτα άλλο. Και αυτό, για ένα καφέ, μέχρι εκεί. Και αν. Ας στέλνει όσα θέλει, βαρέθηκα τα ψέματά της. Μετά και τη σημερινή άρνησή μου να ασχοληθώ μαζί της, ούτε καν να με ταράξει δεν μπορεί πλέον.


Κοίτα τι κάνει : Θα το χεις προσέξει ήδη αλλά το τονίζω γιατί εγώ όταν το πρόσεξα σε συμπεριφορές άλλων χειριστικών μου έκανε πολύ εντύπωση. Μαλώσατε επειδή εσύ της έθεσες ως ορο την νοσηλεία της και την θεραπεία της για να συνεχίσετε. Εκείνη πήρε το θέμα από κει και τπ πήγε αλλού έχοντας μια έντονη αντίδραση κι έτσι αντί να είναι εσύ θυμωμένος, βρέθηκε εκείνη θυμωμένη μαζί σου, σε διέγραψε από φίλο κτλ λες και δεν ήσουν εσύ αυτός που έβαλε το τέλος αλλά εκείνη. Κι έτσι μπορεί τώρα να έρχεται και να σου λέει "το γιγαντώσαμε" και επειδή έχει μεγάλη καρδιά, ουσιαστικά σε "συγχωρεί" και σου ξανακάνει αίτημα φιλίας.

Το έχω παρατηρήσει αυτό γενικά με χειριστικά άτομα. Είναι σα να μη σου αφήνουν τον χρόνο να σκεφτείς εσύ την βλακεία που κάνανε γιατί προλαβαίνουν και βγαίνουν από πάνω περνώντας στην επίθεση οτι και καλά αυτοί αποχωρούν. Και μετά επιστρέφουν επειδή έχουν και μεγάλη καρδιά.

----------


## elisabet

Δε νομίζω οτι μιλά για την θεραπεία της πάντως. Μάλλον για την σχέση σας μιλά και γιαυτο ο πληθυντικός.
Το ωραίο είναι οτι προσπαθεί τόσο πολύ να σε προκαταβάλει που μιλά και για σένα κανονικά "καταλάβαμε οτι γιγαντώσαμε, προχωρήσαμε,...".
Η μόνη αναφορά στην θεραπεία της θα μπορούσε να είναι το "ο καθείς με τον τρόπο του".
Δεν θα μου κάνε καμιά εντύπωση αν υποστήριζε οτι θεραπεύτηκε (απτον αλκοολισμο) μόνη της.

----------


## Remedy

> Κοίτα τι κάνει : Θα το χεις προσέξει ήδη αλλά το τονίζω γιατί εγώ όταν το πρόσεξα σε συμπεριφορές άλλων χειριστικών μου έκανε πολύ εντύπωση. Μαλώσατε επειδή εσύ της έθεσες ως ορο την νοσηλεία της και την θεραπεία της για να συνεχίσετε. Εκείνη πήρε το θέμα από κει και τπ πήγε αλλού έχοντας μια έντονη αντίδραση κι έτσι αντί να είναι εσύ θυμωμένος, βρέθηκε εκείνη θυμωμένη μαζί σου, σε διέγραψε από φίλο κτλ λες και δεν ήσουν εσύ αυτός που έβαλε το τέλος αλλά εκείνη. Κι έτσι μπορεί τώρα να έρχεται και να σου λέει "το γιγαντώσαμε" και επειδή έχει μεγάλη καρδιά, ουσιαστικά σε "συγχωρεί" και σου ξανακάνει αίτημα φιλίας.
> 
> Το έχω παρατηρήσει αυτό γενικά με χειριστικά άτομα. Είναι σα να μη σου αφήνουν τον χρόνο να σκεφτείς εσύ την βλακεία που κάνανε γιατί προλαβαίνουν και βγαίνουν από πάνω περνώντας στην επίθεση οτι και καλά αυτοί αποχωρούν. Και μετά *επιστρέφουν επειδή έχουν και μεγάλη καρδιά*.


ετσι ακριβως.
αλλα ο κυριος λογος ειναι οτι επειδη δεν αντεχουν την εγκαταλειψη, σκηνοθετουν ολη αυτη την παρωδια για να παραστησυν στον αλλον αλλα και στον ιδιο τους τν εαυτο, οτι εφυγαν και δεν εγκαταλειφθηκαν.
επιπλεον, εφοσον ¨εφυγαν" εκεινοι, διατηρουν παντα το δικαιωμα να ξαναγυρισουν,.
ΑΚΥΡΩΝΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΣΟΥ ΔΛΔ, ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΤΣΙ ΘΕΛΩ!!! τερμα χειριστικο...

----------


## Remedy

> Δε νομίζω οτι μιλά για την θεραπεία της πάντως. Μάλλον για την σχέση σας μιλά και γιαυτο ο πληθυντικός.
> Το ωραίο είναι οτι προσπαθεί τόσο πολύ να σε προκαταβάλει που μιλά και για σένα κανονικά "καταλάβαμε οτι γιγαντώσαμε, προχωρήσαμε,...".
> Η μόνη αναφορά στην θεραπεία της θα μπορούσε να είναι το "ο καθείς με τον τρόπο του".
> Δεν θα μου κάνε καμιά εντύπωση αν υποστήριζε οτι θεραπεύτηκε (απτον αλκοολισμο) μόνη της.


συμφωνω
κι επιπλεον μαλλον το αφηνει επιτηδες διφορουμενο για να του δωσει ελπιδες οτι ισως μπηκε σε θεραπεια και να ξανατσιμπησει το δολωματακι και να επικοινωνησει για διευκρινισεις...

----------


## kutchunie

> Χτες, Τετάρτη 5 Απριλίου το απόγευμα, ξαναέκανε την εμφάνισή της σε μένα, δυναμικά μάλιστα. Με αίτημα φιλίας που δεν έχει αποσύρει ακόμα και μήνυμα το οποίο δεν έχω ανοίξει να διαβάσω, αλλά ξεκινάει ως εξής: "Συνήλθαμε, αποτοξινωθήκαμε κι οι δυο, ο καθένας με τον τρόπο του....." μέχρι εκεί μπόρεσα να διαβάσω χωρίς να το ανοίξω. Προφανή όμως τα όσα θέλει να πει και να μου ζητήσει. Συνήλθαμε και αποτοξινωθήκαμε, λες και ήμασταν στα ίδια !!! Λες και ξεκινάμε από την ίδια αφετηρία !!! Τέλος πάντων, ματαιοπονεί έτσι κι αλλιώς. Ανέβασε φωτογραφία της στο μπαλκόνι της από το.....2013 (!!!!) για να δείξει στον κόσμο ότι όλα πάνε καλά. Πιθανό να μην της έκατσε η δουλειά και με κανέναν άλλο, οπότε γύρισε στην παλιά, δοκιμασμένη λύση. Το μόνο που καταφέρνει είναι να με ταράξει λίγο, δεν το κρύβω, αλλά αμέσως συνέρχομαι και συνεχίζω. Πισωγυρίσματα πλέον δεν κάνω και δεν ξέρω κι αν με ενδιαφέρει να διαβάσω τι μου γράφει. Το αίτημα φιλίας δείχνει καθαρά τους σκοπούς της, για την ώρα δεν έχω διάθεση να τη μπλοκάρω, δεν το έχω κάνει για κανέναν. Αν συνεχίσει όμως, ναι, θα φτάσω μέχρι εκεί. Τον εαυτό μου πλέον πρέπει να τον προστατεύσω πάσει θυσία.
> Θα την αφήσω να ζει στον κόσμο της. Και μόνο η συγκεκριμένη της κίνηση φανερώνει ότι δεν έχει καμιά διάθεση να ασχοληθεί με το πρόβλημά της, μου το δηλώνει σχεδόν ξεκάθαρα. "Συνήλθαμε, αποτοξινωθήκαμε κι οι δυο ο καθένας με τον τρόπο του", χωρίς να έχει κάνει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ως τώρα, χωρίς να έχει αλλάξει ούτε στο ελάχιστο την εικονική πραγματικότητα της καθημερινότητάς της και συνεχίζοντας να πλασάρει εικόνες από το παρελθόν της ως σημερινές. Και βάζει και εμένα στο ίδιο πλαίσιο μ' αυτήν, ότι και καλά είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα που μου ήρθε "εξ ουρανού" και το ξεπέρασα, με φανερό στόχο να με ξαναρίξει στην παγίδα της ίδιας ιστορίας, τώρα που γίναμε καλά και οι δυο !!!! Ελπίζω να καταλάβει γρήγορα ότι δεν θέλω πια να ασχοληθώ μαζί της. Και αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που δεν θέλω καν να διαβάσω τι μου γράφει. Τι να μου γράφει άλλωστε. και μόνο αυτό που διάβασα, αρκεί να μπω στο νόημα. Μου πλασάρει ένα εαυτό διαφορετικό, αποτοξινωμένο. *Με κάποιο μαγικό ραβδί προφανώς.* Με το παρασύνθημα που ανοίγει μονομιάς τις πόρτες της ίασης. 2 Απριλίου θα έμπαινε για 25 μέρες, στις 5 Απριλίου αποτοξινώθηκε. Και πάνω που αναρωτιόμουν ποοι θα ήταν το ψέμα της για να μην ξεκινήσει θεραπεία "Τι να την κάνω την εισαγωγή μου σε κλινική, συνήλθα και αποτοξινώθηκα". Ακόμα και σ' αυτό, φρόντισε να απαντήσει. 
> Όσο περνάν οι μέρες, τόσο καταλαβαίνω το μέγεθος της δικής μου αρρωστημένης εμμονής, της δικής μου αρρωστημένης συμμετοχής. Και φεύγω όσο πιο μακριά γίνεται.


ο ηττοπαθης χαρακτήρας, ο μαζοχιστικός, αντλεί ικανοποίηση απο αυτό που λες μαγικό ραβδί. Θελει να συμβαίνουν πραγματα κ όχι να τα επιδιώκει εμπρακτα. Απο εκει ξεκινα ολο το δραμα κ τα χτυπηματα της μοιρας, που κ να μην υπαρχουν (βλ. ετοιμοθανατο πατερα) τα δημιουργεί για να σου ξυπνήσει αισθημα οικτου, αναγκη να προστατευσεις κ να δικαιολογησεις κτλ. Δημιουργεί συνθηκες ανεκτικοτητας για να μπορει να σε αδειαζει χωρις να αντιδρας εντονα

----------


## kutchunie

> Δε νομίζω οτι μιλά για την θεραπεία της πάντως. Μάλλον για την σχέση σας μιλά και γιαυτο ο πληθυντικός.
> Το ωραίο είναι οτι προσπαθεί τόσο πολύ να σε προκαταβάλει που μιλά και για σένα κανονικά "καταλάβαμε οτι γιγαντώσαμε, προχωρήσαμε,...".
> Η μόνη αναφορά στην θεραπεία της θα μπορούσε να είναι το "ο καθείς με τον τρόπο του".
> *Δεν θα μου κάνε καμιά εντύπωση αν υποστήριζε οτι θεραπεύτηκε (απτον αλκοολισμο) μόνη της.*


Εγω κόβω το κεφαλι μ πως το χει ηδη ως σεναριο κ θα του φορτωνε ευθυνες που την πιεζε να βρεθουν, να μπει στην κλινική κτλ αλλά η απόσταση την πεισμωσε κ εκανε restart μονη κ χωρις αυτον δε θα τα ειχε καταφερει.

----------


## kutchunie

> συμφωνω
> κι επιπλεον μαλλον το αφηνει επιτηδες διφορουμενο για να του δωσει ελπιδες οτι ισως μπηκε σε θεραπεια και να ξανατσιμπησει το δολωματακι και να επικοινωνησει για διευκρινισεις...


δε νομιζω Remedy. ζαν ντ'αρκ 'η ουλρικε μάινχοφ θα την εχει δει για αλλη μια φορα, τυπου ειμαι αλάνι κι εγινα καλά κ σε συγχωρω κ εσενα που με πιεζες. Νοιωσε τυχερος που σε γουσταρω ακομα γιατι εμενα με κυνηγούν ολοι οι αντρακλες της πέρα ραχούλας. Το νου σου λοιπον, ανεξου με, γιατι είμαι το αλάνι που εχει @@ κ σου κανω την τιμη να σου δωσω μια ακομη ευκαιρια, να κερδισεις το επαθλο.
Η αληθεια της ομως ειναι αλλη. Λέει δωσε μου να πιω το όπιο της σημαντικοτητας μεχρι να βρω νεο ντιλερ να νοιωθω ανθρωπος στο παραλληλο συμπαν μ μεχρι να αλλαξουν (απο μονα τους) όλα

----------


## kutchunie

τα παραπάνω δεν τα λέω για να χλευασω. Η κοπέλα αρνήται ουσιαστικά πως εχει προβλημα, αφου ουτε το εθιξε απο την αρχη ουτε κανει κατι γι αυτο, και ενδεχομενως να βρισκει μη φυσιολογικό λογακι το οτι λέει ψεμματα κ απλώς προγραμματιζει "διαιτα" ψευδους κ το σερβιρει ως "ηρεμησαμε", που προφανεστατα δε θα οδηγησει καπου αφου το προβλημα ειναι βαθυτερο και η λυση δεν ειναι να σκεπασει τα ψεμματα που εχει πει με ενα νεο κ να προσπαθησει να μην πει καινουρια, αλλά να αντιμετωπίσει την πραγματικοτητα, να εκθεσει και να αποδεχτει την αλήθεια

----------


## avgeris

> δε νομιζω Remedy. ζαν ντ'αρκ 'η ουλρικε μάινχοφ θα την εχει δει για αλλη μια φορα, τυπου ειμαι αλάνι κι εγινα καλά κ σε συγχωρω κ εσενα που με πιεζες. *Νοιωσε τυχερος που σε γουσταρω ακομα γιατι εμενα με κυνηγούν ολοι οι αντρακλες της πέρα ραχούλας*. Το νου σου λοιπον, ανεξου με, γιατι είμαι το αλάνι που εχει @@ κ σου κανω την τιμη να σου δωσω μια ακομη ευκαιρια, να κερδισεις το επαθλο.
> Η αληθεια της ομως ειναι αλλη. Λέει δωσε μου να πιω το όπιο της σημαντικοτητας μεχρι να βρω νεο ντιλερ να νοιωθω ανθρωπος στο παραλληλο συμπαν μ μεχρι να αλλαξουν (απο μονα τους) όλα


Χαχαχα. Δεν απέχει και πολύ αυτό που γράφεις από την πραγματικότητα. Ουσιαστικά αυτό έκανε. Η ίδια μάλιστα παραδεχόταν ότι αυτοί που μου παρουσίαζε ως "αντίπαλο δέος" δεν έπιαναν μία μπροστά μου. Για κάποιους απ' αυτούς μάλιστα είχε πει σε ανύποπτο χρόνο ότι της την έδιναν στα νεύρα ή τους αποκαλούσε "άκυρους". Εξακολουθούσε όμως να τους ρίχνει στο τραπέζι ως "μπαλαντέρ" κάθε φορά που έβλεπε ότι ζοριζόταν ή ότι της πήγαινα κόντρα.

----------


## avgeris

> τα παραπάνω δεν τα λέω για να χλευασω. Η κοπέλα *αρνήται ουσιαστικά πως εχει προβλημα*, αφου *ουτε το εθιξε απο την αρχη ουτε κανει κατι γι αυτο*, και ενδεχομενως να βρισκει μη φυσιολογικό λογακι το οτι λέει ψεμματα κ απλώς προγραμματιζει "διαιτα" ψευδους κ το σερβιρει ως "ηρεμησαμε", που προφανεστατα δε θα οδηγησει καπου αφου *το προβλημα ειναι βαθυτερο* και η λυση δεν ειναι να σκεπασει τα ψεμματα που εχει πει με ενα νεο κ να προσπαθησει να μην πει καινουρια, αλλά να αντιμετωπίσει την πραγματικοτητα, να εκθεσει και να αποδεχτει την αλήθεια


Ακριβώς. Ακόμα και τώρα, που είχε γίνει τόσος ντόρος με το πρόβλημά της (έστω, τον αλκοολισμό), που ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ πέρασε από επιτροπή για να τη δεχτούν σε θεραπεία, δεν αναφέρει ούτε λέξη για το το τι έγινε ή τι θα γίνει.

----------


## avgeris

> ετσι ακριβως.
> αλλα ο κυριος λογος ειναι οτι επειδη δεν αντεχουν την εγκαταλειψη, σκηνοθετουν ολη αυτη την παρωδια για να παραστησυν στον αλλον αλλα και στον ιδιο τους τν εαυτο, οτι εφυγαν και δεν εγκαταλειφθηκαν.
> επιπλεον, εφοσον ¨εφυγαν" εκεινοι, διατηρουν παντα το δικαιωμα να ξαναγυρισουν,.
> ΑΚΥΡΩΝΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΣΟΥ ΔΛΔ, ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΤΣΙ ΘΕΛΩ!!! τερμα χειριστικο...



Το έκανε πολλές φορές αυτό. Το πιο χαρακτηριστικό το έχω αναφέρει ήδη. Κάποιο μεσημέρι άρχισε να με αποκαλεί με διάφορους τρόπους στα καλά καθούμενα και της το έκλεισα με ένα "άντε γεια". Δεν της μίλησα για ολόκληρη την υπόλοιπη μέρα. Την επόμενη που της μίλησα για αυτό, είπε ότι δε θυμόταν τίποτα και είχε την απαίτηση να της δώσω εγώ εξηγήσεις (!!!!!) για το τι ακριβώς είχε γίνει και μάλιστα, ενώ της το είχα αναφέρει το πρωί, εκείνη θυμήθηκε να μου ζητήσει τις εξηγήσεις στις 10 το βράδυ !!! Επειδή μάλιστα αρνήθηκα να το κάνω και της είπα ότι θα της τα πω όλα το επόμενο πρωί, μου κρατούσε μούτρα λες και ήταν εκείνη η θυμωμένη και όχι εγώ !!!!
Άλλες φορές, της έδειχνα έντονα τη δυσαρέσκειά μου για κάτι που είπε (να ήταν μόνο ένα και δυο τα "ακυρά" της) και της το έκλεινα με τρόπο που καταλάβαινε ότι με είχε εκνευρίσει. Η επόμενη κίνησή της ήταν να μου λέει ότι "δεν πειράζει που της το έκλεισα στα μούτρα, δεν θέλει να είμαστε μαλωμένοι κλπ.", λες και το πρόβλημα δεν ήταν τα λόγια της και οι συμπεριφορές της αλλά το ότι της το έκλεισα απότομα !!!!
Πολλά τέτοια έχω να θυμηθώ. Παλιά της τέχνη κόσκινο.

----------


## avgeris

> Δε νομίζω οτι μιλά για την θεραπεία της πάντως. Μάλλον για την σχέση σας μιλά και γιαυτο ο πληθυντικός.
> Το ωραίο είναι οτι προσπαθεί τόσο πολύ να σε προκαταβάλει που μιλά και για σένα κανονικά "καταλάβαμε οτι γιγαντώσαμε, προχωρήσαμε,...".
> Η μόνη αναφορά στην θεραπεία της θα μπορούσε να είναι το "ο καθείς με τον τρόπο του".
> Δεν θα μου κάνε καμιά εντύπωση αν υποστήριζε οτι *θεραπεύτηκε (απτον αλκοολισμο) μόνη της*.


Μα το έλεγε κιόλας επί ένα-ενάμιση μήνα σχεδόν. "Οι γιατροί (πολλοί γιατροί, για να δείξει ότι και καλά το έχει ψάξει) μου λένε για κάτι που θα κρατήσει ένα-δυο μήνες, εγώ μπορώ να το κάνω *με τον δικό μου τρόπο* και μάλλον έτσι θα κάνω." 
Και όταν τη ρωτούσα πότε τέλος πάντων σκοπεύει να κάνει κάτι, έστω με τον τρόπο της, η απάντηση ήταν "το σκέφτομαι, σε λίγες μέρες μάλλον". Και έτσι πέρασε ένας μήνας μέχρι να αποφασίσω να της δώσω το "τελεσίγραφο" και να την πιέσω να κάνει αυτό που της λένε οι "γιατροί".

----------


## Remedy

> Μα το έλεγε κιόλας επί ένα-ενάμιση μήνα σχεδόν. "Οι γιατροί (πολλοί γιατροί, για να δείξει ότι και καλά το έχει ψάξει) μου λένε για κάτι που θα κρατήσει ένα-δυο μήνες, εγώ μπορώ να το κάνω *με τον δικό μου τρόπο* και μάλλον έτσι θα κάνω." 
> Και όταν τη ρωτούσα πότε τέλος πάντων σκοπεύει να κάνει κάτι, έστω με τον τρόπο της, η απάντηση ήταν "το σκέφτομαι, σε λίγες μέρες μάλλον". Και έτσι πέρασε ένας μήνας μέχρι να αποφασίσω να της δώσω το "τελεσίγραφο" και να την πιέσω να κάνει αυτό που της λένε οι "γιατροί".


Αυτο το " με τον τροπο της" συνηγορει στο οτι υπαρχει ΚΑΙ θεμα με ουσιες. Διαφορετικα τι να κανει με τον τροπο της;
Οχι οτι εχει σημασια αν ειναι με η χωρις ουσιες, αλλα μιας και σε εχει απασχολησει...

----------


## elisabet

> Το έκανε πολλές φορές αυτό. Το πιο χαρακτηριστικό το έχω αναφέρει ήδη. Κάποιο μεσημέρι άρχισε να με αποκαλεί με διάφορους τρόπους στα καλά καθούμενα και της το έκλεισα με ένα "άντε γεια". Δεν της μίλησα για ολόκληρη την υπόλοιπη μέρα. Την επόμενη που της μίλησα για αυτό, είπε ότι δε θυμόταν τίποτα και είχε την απαίτηση να της δώσω εγώ εξηγήσεις (!!!!!) για το τι ακριβώς είχε γίνει και μάλιστα, ενώ της το είχα αναφέρει το πρωί, εκείνη θυμήθηκε να μου ζητήσει τις εξηγήσεις στις 10 το βράδυ !!! Επειδή μάλιστα αρνήθηκα να το κάνω και της είπα ότι θα της τα πω όλα το επόμενο πρωί, μου κρατούσε μούτρα λες και ήταν εκείνη η θυμωμένη και όχι εγώ !!!!
> Άλλες φορές, της έδειχνα έντονα τη δυσαρέσκειά μου για κάτι που είπε (να ήταν μόνο ένα και δυο τα "ακυρά" της) και της το έκλεινα με τρόπο που καταλάβαινε ότι με είχε εκνευρίσει. Η επόμενη κίνησή της ήταν να μου λέει ότι "δεν πειράζει που της το έκλεισα στα μούτρα, δεν θέλει να είμαστε μαλωμένοι κλπ.", λες και το πρόβλημα δεν ήταν τα λόγια της και οι συμπεριφορές της αλλά το ότι της το έκλεισα απότομα !!!!
> Πολλά τέτοια έχω να θυμηθώ. Παλιά της τέχνη κόσκινο.


Είναι χαρακτηριστικό αυτό των χειριστικών ανθρώπων και όπως σωστά είπε και η ρεμεντυ δεν θα παραδεχτεί ποτέ οτι την εγκατέλειψες αλλά οτι εκείνη το διάλεξε. Ήδη από το μνμ της φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα πως το παρουσιάζει σαν εκείνη να σε άφησε για κάτι που "μεγαλοποίησε' κιόλας, οπότε τώρα που σε συγχώρεσε μπορεί να επιστρέψει και να σου κάνει την χάρη να είσαι ξανά φίλος της. 

Όταν εγώ είπα στον πρώην μου να χωρίσουμε μετά από καναδυό μέρες μου τηλεφώνησε κι έκανε σα να μην είχε ειπωθεί ποτέ αυτό κι ότι ο ίδιος ήταν θυμωμένος μαζί μου και μου ζητούσε διαβεβαιώσεις για να μου δώσει άλλη μια ευκαιρία!

Και για να σου κάνω και μια πρόβλεψη, πάω στοίχημα ότι μετά την αδιαφορία που της έδειξες σε αυτό θα γίνει έξαλλη όταν δει οτι η χειριστικότητα της δεν πιάνει πια, οπότε τις επόμενες μέρες να είσαι προετοιμασμένος για μια "έκρηξη αγάπης" από μέρους της για την οποία βέβαια μετά πάλι θα ζητήσει συγνώμη.

----------


## avgeris

> Αυτο το " με τον τροπο της" συνηγορει στο οτι υπαρχει ΚΑΙ θεμα με ουσιες. Διαφορετικα τι να κανει με τον τροπο της;
> Οχι οτι εχει σημασια αν ειναι με η χωρις ουσιες, αλλα μιας και σε εχει απασχολησει...


Όχι απαραίτητα. Μπορεί απλώς να ήθελε να αποφύγει οποιαδήποτε συζήτηση για πιθανή νοσηλεία της και να μου έλεγε ότι μπορεί να το κάνει και μόνη της, ώστε μετά να ερχόταν και να μου έλεγε "κοίτα, αποτοξινώθηκα μόνη μου", καλή ώρα.

----------


## avgeris

> Είναι χαρακτηριστικό αυτό των χειριστικών ανθρώπων και όπως σωστά είπε και η ρεμεντυ δεν θα παραδεχτεί ποτέ οτι την εγκατέλειψες αλλά οτι εκείνη το διάλεξε. Ήδη από το μνμ της φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα πως το παρουσιάζει σαν εκείνη να σε άφησε για κάτι που "μεγαλοποίησε' κιόλας, οπότε τώρα που σε συγχώρεσε μπορεί να επιστρέψει και να σου κάνει την χάρη να είσαι ξανά φίλος της. 
> 
> Όταν εγώ είπα στον πρώην μου να χωρίσουμε μετά από καναδυό μέρες μου τηλεφώνησε κι έκανε σα να μην είχε ειπωθεί ποτέ αυτό κι ότι ο ίδιος ήταν θυμωμένος μαζί μου και μου ζητούσε διαβεβαιώσεις για να μου δώσει άλλη μια ευκαιρία!
> 
> Και για να σου κάνω και μια πρόβλεψη, πάω στοίχημα ότι μετά την αδιαφορία που της έδειξες σε αυτό *θα γίνει έξαλλη* όταν δει οτι η χειριστικότητα της δεν πιάνει πια, οπότε τις επόμενες μέρες να είσαι προετοιμασμένος για μια "έκρηξη αγάπης" από μέρους της για την οποία βέβαια μετά πάλι θα ζητήσει συγνώμη.


Το μόνο που μπορώ να υποθέσω σίγουρα είναι αυτό. Το ότι θα γίνει έξαλλη. Για το πως θα αντιδράσει δεν ξέρω. Όπως ανεφερα πιο πάνω, πλέον ούτε να με ταράξει δεν μπορεί από τη στιγμή που έχω πάρει τις αποφάσεις μου. Το δύσκολο ήταν να πάρω αυτές τις αποφάσεις, όχι να τις τηρήσω. Το μόνο μήνυμα που θα μπορούσε ίσως να μου κινήσει κάποιο ενδιαφέρον θα ήταν, όπως επίσης έχω πει, το "είμαι στην πόλη σου, θέλω να βρεθούμε", κι αυτό ακόμα για ένα καφέ και τίποτα περισσότερο. Και αν.

----------


## kutchunie

Επισης, το "ο καθενας με τον τροπο του" δεν αποκλυει το να ξερει για την νεα κοπελα σου. Ή οχι;

----------


## avgeris

> Επισης, το "ο καθενας με τον τροπο του" δεν αποκλυει το να ξερει για την νεα κοπελα σου. Ή οχι;


Δεν το αποκλείω. Παρόλο που οι φωτογραφίες και οι δημοσιεύσεις μου είναι μόνο για τους φίλους μου, δεν αποκλείω να το έμαθε από ένα κοινό φίλο που έχουμε και τον οποίο γνωρίζει προσωπικά (μου τον είχε χαρακτηρίσει "κολλητό" της) ενώ εγώ όχι. Είχα ανεβάσει φωτογραφίες μου από μια έξοδό μας με την κοπέλα μου το περασμένο Σάββατο στο μαγαζί που συχνάζω (εκεί που τη γνώρισα κιόλας).
Έχω δύο λόγους για τους οποίους πιστεύω ότι με κάποιο τρόπο ενημερώνεται για το τι δημοσιεύω. Ο ένας, ήταν τότε που με είχε διαγράψει και μπλοκάρει, για μια μέρα έστω, αρχές Μαρτίου, λίγο πριν της θέσω το τελεσίγραφο. Την είχα σε λίστα με συγκεκριμένους φίλους (αυτοί που μπορούν να βλέπουν οτιδήποτε ανεβάζω) και σβήστηκε αυτόματα όταν με μπλόκαρε. Με το που με ξαναέκανε φίλο της, δεν μπήκε αυτόματα στη λίστα αυτή και δεν μπορούσε να δει κάποιες ιδιαίτερες δημοσιεύσεις που έκανα. Έξαλλη, με πήρε τηλέφωνο ένα απόγευμα και απαιτούσε να της εξηγήσω πως ανέβασα πράγμτα στο προφίλ μου τα οποία εκείνη δεν έβλεπε !!! Όταν τη ρώτησα πως τα είδε, μου απάντησε με μισόλογα. Να σημειώσω ότι οι δημοσιεύσεις που αποτέλεσαν την "πέτρα του σκανδάλου" ήταν τρία κομμάτια Hard Rock και Heavy Metal, που απευθύνονταν μόνο στους πολύ καλούς φίλους, τίποτα δηλαδή που να της δίνουν το δικαίωμα να με αποκαλεί "ψεύτικο" και "φθηνό" !!! Ούτε ποτέ μου εξήγησε πως είδε τις δημοσιεύσεις αυτές, όσο δεν ήταν στη λίστα αυτών των φίλων. Είπε κάτι για το λογαριασμό του πατέρα της που μπήκε σ' αυτόν (με τον πατέρα της ΔΕΝ είμαστε φίλοι !!!), μετά κάτι για ένα φίλο της που μπήκε και σε αυτού το προφίλ (μόνο ΚΑΙ δικός μου φίλος θα μπορούσε να τα δει). Μόλις την πρόσθεσα στη λίστα, αμέσως τα είδε. Ποτέ δεν μου έδωσε πειστική εξήγηση πως είδε τα "φοβερά και τρομερά" που είχα ανεβάσει και την είχαν κάνει έξω φρενών.
Ο δεύτερος λόγος που με κάνει να πιστεύω ότι μαθαίνει τι δημοσιεύω ήταν το μήνυμά της 2-3 μέρες αφότου ουσιαστικά τελείωσε το παραμύθι. Με είχε διαγράψει και μου είχε μπλοκάρει τη δυνατότητασ να της κάνω add. Μου ζήτησε να μην κάνω ορατά σε αυτήν όσα δημοσιεύω ούτε να έχω παρτίδες με τον κοινό μας φίλο (επειδή υποστηρίζουμε την ίδια ομάδα με αυτόν, του είχα γράψει κατά καιρούς σχόλια στον τοίχο του για κάποια παιχνίδια, χωρίς να τον ξέρω προσωπικά, εκείνος με είχε κάνει add). Έτσι κι αλλιώς, αυτό που μου ζητούσε δεν είχε νόημα αφού μόνο οι φίλοι μου μπορούσαν να δουν τι ανέβαζα. Για μια βδομάδα, είχα αποκλείσει και τον κοινό μας φίλο από το "κοινό" των δημοσιεύσεων, μετά σκέφτηκα ότι δε γίνεται αυτή η δουλειά συνέχεια και τον ξαναέβαλα στη λίστα. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, πέρα από την ομάδα, δεν είχαμε άλλα πάρε-δώσε με αυτόν ώστε να γίνομαι "ορατός" σε αυτήν μέσω κάποιου σχολίου που θα μου έκανε εκείνος. Τώρα, αν από εκείνον, με κάποιον τρόπο, μάθαινε χαρτί και καλαμάρι τι κάνω στο facebook, δεν είναι κάτι που με αφορά. 
Μια άλλη πιθανότητα που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό ήταν ένας μυστηριώδης τύπος, με παράξενο ονοματεπώνυμο που έμοιαζε σαν συνθηματικό (δύο δισύλλαβες λέξεις, κακόηχες, που δεν έβγαζαν κανένα απολύτως νόημα), που μου είχε κάνει αίτημα φιλίας λίγο καιρό μετά απ' αυτήν (υπενθυμίζω, Μάιο του '15 με "βρήκε" αυτή). Η κοπέλα ήταν ο μόνος κοινός μας φίλος. Ο τύπος αυτός δεν δημοσίευσε ποτέ φωτογραφία προφίλ, δεν έγραψε το παραμικρό για το ποιος είναι, δε φαινόταν αν είναι άντρας ή γυναίκα, ούτε ηλικία, ούτε καν αν ήταν Έλληνας ή ξένος. Γενικά, έδειχνε να μην είναι καθόλου ενεργός στο fb. Δεν θυμάμαι να έκανε ποτέ του κάποια ανάρτηση, να μου έκανε κάποιο like, να εμφανιζόταν οπουδήποτε στις ενημερώσεις μου. Κάποιο καιρό μετά, έκανε τους φίλους του "αόρατους" οπότε δε φαινόταν ότι εκείνη ήταν ουσιαστικά ο κοινός "σύνδεσμος". Τον είχα στη λίστα των ατόμων που έβλεπε κάθε μου δημιοσίευση, έτσι κι αλλιώς δε φαινόταν να ασχολείται και ιδιαίτερα με το facebook. Πριν λίγες μέρες, διαπίστωσα ότι απενεργοποίησε το προφίλ του και τον έσβησα από φίλο. Ποτέ μου δεν έμαθα οτιδήποτε γι αυτόν, ποια η σχέση του με την κοπέλα (αν υπήρχε), ούτε φυσικά μπορώ να ξέρω τι ρόλο έπαιξε, αν έπαιξε, στο θέμα των δημοσιεύσεών μου.

----------


## avgeris

Κυριακή βράδυ και διαπίστωσα ότι το αίτημα φιλίας της είχε εξαφανιστεί (μέχρι το μεσημέρι, ήταν ακόμα εκεί). Χωρίς κάποια άλλη κίνηση από μέρους της. Μέχρι στιγμής, τουλάχιστον.

----------


## avgeris

Σήμερα Μεγάλο Σάββατο, και δεν υπήρχε κάποια εξέλιξη στην ιστορία. Η κοπέλα συνεχίζει να αλλάζει φωτογραφίες προφίλ και να ποστάρει κανονικά. Εντύπωση βέβαια μου κάνει ότι έχει κάνει το προφίλ της Δημόσιο ενώ είχε ρυθμίσεις να βλέπουν μόνο οι φίλοι της, δεν ξέρω για ποιο λόγο βέβαια, πάντως το βρίσκω αρκετά παράξενο. Τέλος πάντων.
Σκέφτηκα να μεταφέρω σε εσάς αυτούσιους, σιγά-σιγά, κάποιους χαρακτηριστικούς διαλόγους που κάναμε κατά καιρούς για να καταλάβετε καλύτερα, και μέσα από τα γραφόμενά της, κάποια περισσότερα πράγματα γι αυτήν. Οι διάλογοι θα εμφανίζονται όπως ακριβώς έγιναν, ακόμα και με ορθογραφικά ή άλλα λάθη, με μόνη παρέμβαση στην απόκρυψη ονομάτων, πόλεων, μαγαζιών και οποιισδήποτε λεπτομέρειας μπορεί να μας "φωτογραφίζει". 
Ξεκινάω με την πρώτη-πρώτη φορά που της μίλησα, 14 Ιουλίου 2016. Από το Μάιο του 2015 ήμασταν "φίλοι", μόλις 15 μήνες μετά βρήκα το θάρρος να της μιλήσω. Αφορμή μου έδωσε η ίδια όταν ανέβασε στο προφίλ της μια εκδήλωση που θα γινόταν στο στέκι μου και ενδιαφερόταν να πάει. Η εκδήλωση αφορούσε την αγαπημένη μου ροκ μπάντα της πόλης μου που έπαιζε στο μαγαζί που συχνάζω και ήταν δεδομένο ότι θα πήγαινα εκεί με την παρέα μου. Δεδομένο είναι επίσης ότι είχα κατά καιρούς ανεβάσει στο παρελθόν φωτογραφίες μου από εκείνο το μαγαζί με τη συγκεκριμέμνη μπάντα, ήταν γνωστό σε όσους κοίταζαν το προφίλ μου ότι η συγκεκριμένη εκδήλωση θα τραβούσε αμέσως την προσοχή μου. Δεν ξέρω αν η κοινοποίση της εκδήλωσης στο προφίλ της αποτέλεσε "δόλωμα" για μένα, η ίδια ποτέ δεν άφησε να εννοηθεί κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά μου έκανε εντύπωση γιατί ποτέ μετά δεν ξανακοινοποίησε κάτι ανάλογο, παρόλο που της έστελνα συνεχώς προσκλήσεις κάθε φορά που η μπάντα έπαιζε στο στέκι μου. 
Μεγάλη εντύπωση μου έκανε και τότε το ότι μέσα σε ελάχιστα λεπτά συνομιλίας με ένα παντελώς άγνωστο και χωρίς αφορμή, μου ανέφερε την "αρρώστεια" του πατέρα της. Από τότε μου φάνηκε ότι πήγαινε να εκμαιεύσει οίκτο. Επίσης, αρκετά αργότερα, όταν ξεκίνησαν τα "παράξενα", πρόσεξα και κάτι που τότε το είχα προσπαράσει. Το ότι, επίσης μέσα σε ελάχιστα λεπτά συνομιλίας, μου είχε ήδη αναφέρει δύο φορές της "απόσυρσή" της, το "κρύψιμό" της.
Πάμε λοιπόν στην πρώτη-πρώτη προσέγγιση που της έκανα....

14/7/2016 03:50 μ.μ.
Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει το ότι θα είσαι στο xxxxx (μπαρ) αύριο για τους xxxxx (συγκρότημα).....αλλά αν ισχύει, με χαρά να σε δεχτούμε στο στέκι μας.

14/7/2016 03:54 μ.μ.
Θελω πολυ να ισχυει και θα το επιδιωξω, μεχρι ενα χρονο πριν απλα δεν εχανα τπτ ενδιαφερον οπως και να εχει θα χαρω να σας δω
με εχουν γνωρισει αλλα ηταν την εποχη που *εξαφανιστηκα σταδιακα* .... λολ...
οπως και να εχει να περασεις σουπερ!

14/7/2016 04:04 μ.μ.
Να ξέρεις ότι ειδικά στους xxxxxx (και σε άλλες μπάντες βέβαια, αλλά ΟΚ), έχουμε πάντα κρατημένη πρώτη θέση πίστα που χωράει και άλλα άτομα πλην των "γνωστών" της τσακολοπαρέας......αρκεί να ζητήσεις στην είσοδο να σε πάνε στο τραπέζι του ……(όνομα φίλου μου) ή του….. (το όνομά μου) και θα είσαι εκεί.....

14/7/2016 04:09 μ.μ.
σ' ευχαριστω πολυ... ωραιες εναρξεις εκθεσεις και μουσικες μου θυμιζεις
*εχω απομακρυνθει λιγακι εδω και καιρο*
ολα μου ελειψαν
*θα ερθει η ωρα και η μερα*
και πανω απ ολα το καλο λαιβακι ξερω τι θα χασω αν δεν ερθω

14/7/2016 04:24 μ.μ.
*πατερα με καρκινο στο τελικο σταδιο σχετικα κρυφο* επαναπροσδιοριζω τα παντα την παλευω σαν *******
εξκιουζ μι
ειιι
ειμαι κομπλε
εχω μαθει να το διαχειριζομαι
μμμμμμμμμουα

14/7/2016 04:27 μ.μ.
Τι μου λες τώρα........απλώς R E S P E C T και υποκλίνομαι.....κουράγια και κράτα γερά, το μόνο που θα μπορούσα να ου πω.

14/7/2016 04:27 μ.μ.
δε θα το αναλυσω
*τα παντα εχω κανει
μεχρι π μ ειπαν
τελος
δεν εχει επιστροφη*
εγω προσπαθω κ θα το αλλαξω
*γι αυτο και χαθηκα*
*κ αναρωτιουνται πολλοι*
τεσπα αγαπητε

----------


## avgeris

Εκεί σταμάτησε αυτό το πρώτο αλισβερίσι. Σχεδόν την ξέχασα το υπόλοιπο καλοκαίρι, δεν έδωσε σημεία ζωής πέρα από κάποια like σε δημοσιεύσεις μου. Ώσπου, 10 του Σεπτέμβρη, δυο μήνες σχεδόν μετά, ανεβάζει κάτι χιουμοριστικό που μου προκαλεί την προσοχή και της ξαναπιάνω κουβέντα. Μιλούσαμε για σχεδόν 7 ώρες, η πρώτη ουσιαστικά γνωριμία μας, εκεί δεν ειπώθηκε κάτι περίεργο από μέρους της, αλλά άρχισε να εκφράζει το ενδιαφέρον της για μένα, με φιλάκια, καρδούλες και κομπλιμέντα. 
Λίγες μέρες μετά, 28 Σεπτεμβρίου, και ενώ έχουμε ήδη μιλήσει ξανά κάποιες φορές, ξαναέρχεται η κουβέντα στη παρέα μου και της λέω για το πως περνάμε όταν βγαίνουμε. Τότε, μου αναφέρει πάλι τα περί "εξαφάνισής" της, δεν αντέχω να μην τη ρωτήσω τα πως και τα γιατί και εκείνη αλλάζει αμέσως κουβέντα.


28/9/2016, 12:44 μ.μ
Ομορφα ετσι κι εμεις εδω
Μη κοιτας που *κρυβομαι πλεον*
Ιδια κατασταση ειμαι τρελουτσικο

28/9/2016, 12:48 μ.μ.
Γιατί κρύβεσαι; Χεωστάς πουθενά;...μιλάμε για μεγάλο ποσό;....χαχα....για πες, γιατί κρύβεσαι, από ποιους;...
Χρωστάς

28/9/2016, 12:50 μ.μ
ΟΧΙΙΙ
Ποτε δε χρωσταω
Ειμαι γερμανιδα σ αυτο
Ανοητη
*Απλα
Αλλοι λογοι
Εννοω
Χμ
Σου ειπα οτι δαγκωνω;*

----------


## leyu

σιγα μην τα διαβασω ολα αλλα 17 σελιδες είναι μαλλον πολλες για ενα ατομο που δεν θελεις να εχεις επαφη!!!1 σου προκαλει ενδιαφερον η ασθενεια της; ειναι επιστημονικο το ενδιαφερον σου δλδ;
δεν το βρισκω σωστο αυτο που κανεις, ακομα και αν αποκρυπτεις στοιχεια
γιατι ασχολεισαι μαζι της;

----------


## avgeris

Θα δημοσιεύω στην πορεία και άλλους διαλόγους που έγιναν και που είχαν κάποια σημασία. Σίγουρα μέσα από τα γραφόμενά της είναι πιο εύκολο να την "ψυχολογήσει" κάποιος. Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους.

----------


## avgeris

> σιγα μην τα διαβασω ολα αλλα 17 σελιδες είναι μαλλον πολλες για ενα ατομο που δεν θελεις να εχεις επαφη!!!1 σου προκαλει ενδιαφερον η ασθενεια της; ειναι επιστημονικο το ενδιαφερον σου δλδ;
> δεν το βρισκω σωστο αυτο που κανεις, ακομα και αν αποκρυπτεις στοιχεια
> γιατι ασχολεισαι μαζι της;



Δεν θέλω και δεν έχω πλέον επαφή. Αυτό είναι δεδομένο. Η ζωή μου ήδη έχει τραβήξει μπροστά. Είναι όμως μια ιστορία που με απασχόλησε, που την ανέφερα στο φόρουμ και αρκετοί άνθρωποι έδειξαν ενδιαφέρον. Κάποιοι ταυτίτηκαν, σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά τους, κάποιοι άλλοι τη βρήκαν τουλάχιστον ενδιαφέρουσα. Γι αυτό προσθέτω κάποιες ακόμα λεπτομέρειες. Δε χρειάζεται φυσικά να διαβάσεις αν δεν θέλεις.

----------


## leyu

> Δεν θέλω και δεν έχω πλέον επαφή. Αυτό είναι δεδομένο. Η ζωή μου ήδη έχει τραβήξει μπροστά. Είναι όμως μια ιστορία που με απασχόλησε, που την ανέφερα στο φόρουμ και αρκετοί άνθρωποι έδειξαν ενδιαφέρον. Κάποιο, ταυτίτηκαν, σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά τους., κάποιο άλλοι τη βρήκαν τουλάχιστον ενδιαφέρουσα. Γι αυτό προσθέτω κάποιες ακόμα λεπτομέρειες. Δε χρειάζεται φυσικά να διαβάσεις αν δεν θέλεις.


αφου δεν θελεις να εχεις επαφη με την κοπελα, οποια συμβουλη και να σου δωσουν οσοι εδειξαν ενδιαφερον θα παει χαραμι
πως το δικαιολογεις το να βγαζεις προσωπικες συζητησεις στην φορα; για την ψυχαγωγια του φορουμ; καταλαβα καλα;

----------


## avgeris

> αφου δεν θελεις να εχεις επαφη με την κοπελα, οποια συμβουλη και να σου δωσουν οσοι εδειξαν ενδιαφερον θα παει χαραμι
> πως το δικαιολογεις το να βγαζεις προσωπικες συζητησεις στην φορα; για την ψυχαγωγια του φορουμ; καταλαβα καλα;




Δεν βγάζω προσωπικές συζητήσεις στη φόρα. Αναφέρω κάποια κομμάτια από συνομιλίες μας που θεωρώ χαρακτηριστικά με βάση τα όσα έχω αναφέρει σχετικά με την ιστορία. Όσοι παρακολούθησαν το θέμα από την αρχή, μπορούν να καταλάβουν. Και οι συμβουλές που πήρα εδώ μέσα με βοήθησαν να ξαναβρώ τον εαυτό μου και να κοιτάξω μπροστά, άρα μόνο χαράμι δεν πήγαν. 
Καταλαβαίνω ότι 17 σελίδες είναι πάρα πολλές για να τις διαβάσει κανείς, αλλά από την άλλη, δεν μπορείς να έχεις μια πλήρη εικόνα του τι έγινε στην ιστορία μου και είναι λογικό να σου δημιουργούνται αυτές οι απορίες.

----------


## elis

Αβγερη το πρόβλημα σου είναι βαθύτερο έχει να κάνει με το πώς σχετιζεσαι με τον κόσμο το πρόβλημα με την κοπέλα είναι αυτό βρήκε τις αδυναμίες σου κ σε δούλεψε αυτό συμβαίνει καθημερινά σε όλους ξεκολλα από την κοπέλα κ παραδεξου σαν αντρασ ότι έχεις αδυναμίες κ κοίτα τι θα κανεισ την κοπέλα άφησε την ήσυχη

----------


## avgeris

> Αβγερη το πρόβλημα σου είναι βαθύτερο έχει να κάνει με το πώς σχετιζεσαι με τον κόσμο το πρόβλημα με την κοπέλα είναι αυτό βρήκε τις αδυναμίες σου κ σε δούλεψε αυτό συμβαίνει καθημερινά σε όλους ξεκολλα από την κοπέλα κ παραδεξου σαν αντρασ ότι έχεις αδυναμίες κ κοίτα τι θα κανεισ την κοπέλα άφησε την ήσυχη



Το'χω γράψει ήδη εδώ και καιρό ότι έχω γυρίσει σελίδα στη ζωή μου, έχω κάνει μια όμορφη, πραγματική" σχέση και όλα εχουν πάρει το δρόμο τους. Μην περιμένεις μέσα σε ένα μήνα να σβήσω μονοκοντυλιά μια ιστορία που με απασχόλησε και ταλαιπώρησε επί ένα 4μηνο (6μηνο ουσιαστικά από τη στιγμή που άρχισε). Ούτε καν η ψυχολόγος μου περιμένει να το πετύχω αυτό σε τόσο μικρό διάστημα, θα το θεωρούσε αφύσικο. Η αδυναμία μου προς τις γυναίκες είναι δεδομένη, είναι η πηγή των κακών (αλλά και των καλών) που μου έχουν συμβεί, κατά τα άλλα κανένα πρόβλημα στη σχέση μου με τον κόσμο, ούτε ψυχίατρος ούτε ψυχολόγος διαπίστωσαν ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο αλλά ούτε και εγώ είχα οποιοδήποτε θέμα. Ίσα-ίσα, μια χαρά κοινωνικό τύπο με θεωρούν όλοι οι φίλοι και γνωστοί μου. Το ότι έτυχα σε μια κοπέλα με διαταραχή που δεν μπόρεσα εξαρχής να διαχειριστώ και ΚΑΚΩΣ θεώρησα ότι ίσως τη βοηθούσα δεν με κάνει εμένα προβληματικό. 
Συνήλθα, κατάλαβα τι γινόταν και έφυγα. Σε ένα μήνα όμως, δεν γίνεται να κλείσουν όλα όσα άνοιγαν επί 4μηνο (ειδικά όταν αυτά ήταν δυνατά και έντονα).

----------


## elis

Δεν καταλαβεσ τι σου είπα το να έχεις αδυναμίες σε κατατάσσει στους φλώρους ασ πούμε άμα η άλλη ήταν αλάνι τι θεσ να κάνει αυτό εννοώ το αλάνι όταν τον γνωρίζεις δε σ λέει γεια σου είμαι αλάνι τον καταλαβαίνεις γτ σε ελκύει την πάτησα κι εγώ σαν κι εσένα κάποτε αλλά ήταν αλάνι τι θεσ να κάνω το δέχτηκα αυτά είναι τα βασικά που πρέπει να ξέρεις τα αλάνια με τα αλάνια κι οι φλωροι μεταξύ τους

----------


## avgeris

> Δεν καταλαβεσ τι σου είπα το να έχεις αδυναμίες σε κατατάσσει στους φλώρους ασ πούμε άμα η άλλη ήταν αλάνι τι θεσ να κάνει αυτό εννοώ το αλάνι όταν τον γνωρίζεις δε σ λέει γεια σου είμαι αλάνι τον καταλαβαίνεις γτ σε ελκύει την πάτησα κι εγώ σαν κι εσένα κάποτε αλλά ήταν αλάνι τι θεσ να κάνω το δέχτηκα αυτά είναι τα βασικά που πρέπει να ξέρεις τα αλάνια με τα αλάνια κι οι φλωροι μεταξύ τους



Πίστεψέ με, μόνο φλώρο δεν θα με χαρακτήριζε κάποιος, στα αλάνια θα με κατέτασσε. Δεν με ξέρεις, ΟΚ, το καταλαβαίνω. Αλλά διαφωνώ εντελώς με αυτό που είπες. Και τα αλάνια έχουν αδυναμίες, πολλές μάλιστα. Και μια κοπέλα, ένα άτομο γενικότερα που ζει μέσα στο ψέμα, δεν το λες "αλάνι", κάπως αλλιώς το λες, με ή χωρίς διαταραχή.

----------


## elis

Ρε μεγάλε εγώ προσπάθησα από εκεί κ πέρα συνέχισε αλλά το γιατί δεν την ξεχνάς είναι θέμα όλοι λένε ένα μήνα κρατάει ο χωρισμός όποιον κ να ρωτήσεις βόρειο αυτό θα σ πει αφού λέμε που είναι η αγάπη

----------


## avgeris

> Ρε μεγάλε εγώ προσπάθησα από εκεί κ πέρα συνέχισε αλλά το γιατί δεν την ξεχνάς είναι θέμα όλοι λένε ένα μήνα κρατάει ο χωρισμός όποιον κ να ρωτήσεις βόρειο αυτό θα σ πει αφού λέμε που είναι η αγάπη


Αυτή την έχω ξεχάσει, την έχω ξεπεράσει, εδώ όμως δε μιλάμε για μια νορμάλ κατάσταση, για ένα χωρισμό όπως λες σε φυσιολογικές συνθήκες. Δε μιλάμε καν για χωρισμό, αφού δεν υπήρξε καν "σμίξιμο". Μιλάμε για μια κατάσταση που εξελίχτηκε σε απωθημένο μέχρι κάποιου σημείου. Και τα απωθημένα δεν φεύγουν έτσι εύκολα. Άσε που και τα περί ενός μήνα που λες, κι αυτά θεωρητικά είναι. 
Όταν κάποιοι άνθρωποι εδώ μέσα έδειξαν ενδιαφέρον για την ιστορία και κάποιοι μάλιστα μου λένε ότι ταυτίζονται με μένα και εξακολουθούν να διαβάζουν το τι συνέβη, με κάνει να θέλω να μοιράζομαι μαζί τους όλο και περισσότερα από την εμπειρία μου. Όχι επειδή έχω μείνει κολλημένος σ' αυτήν, αλλά επειδή είναι ακόμα είναι αρκετά πρόσφατη και μπορώ να ανακαλέσω εύκολα τα γεγονότα στο μυαλό μου.

----------


## leyu

> Όχι επειδή έχω μείνει κολλημένος σ' αυτήν, αλλά επειδή είναι ακόμα είναι αρκετά πρόσφατη και μπορώ να ανακαλέσω εύκολα τα γεγονότα στο μυαλό μου.



αν εσυ εχεις μυκιτιαση στην μυτη δεν θα υποστω τις βρωμιες των ποδιων σου...
δεν με υποχρεώνει κανείς να διαβάζω....οπως δεν με υποχρεωνει κανεις να γραφω τι πιστευω
κανε ενα μπλογκ αν δεν εισαι κολλημενος
και αν γουσταρεις να γραφεις γεγονοτα επειδη απλα μπορεις να τα ανακαλεσεις θα κανεις και κονομα απο τις διαφημησεις, θα εκπλαγεις με το ποσοι γουσταρουν να διαβαζουν τα προβληματα των αλλων
απλα να το κανεις σε ενα "φορουμ υποστηριξης" δεν το βρισκω οκ, οι κοτες οι διαχειριστες που ειναι;

----------


## elis

Επίσης το είχα πει παλιά σε μία που νόμιζε ότι είναι τσατ εδώ είναι ΝΑΟΣ ψυχών έχουμε ιστορίες εδώ μέσα που εσύ δεν φανταζεσε ότι υπάρχουν και δεν μπορείς να μας καταλάβεις και δεν στο ζητάμε κι όλας μόνο μεταξύ μας αν καταλάβει ο ένας τον άλλο

----------


## avgeris

> αν εσυ εχεις μυκιτιαση στην μυτη δεν θα υποστω τις βρωμιες των ποδιων σου...
> δεν με υποχρεώνει κανείς να διαβάζω....οπως δεν με υποχρεωνει κανεις να γραφω τι πιστευω
> κανε ενα μπλογκ αν δεν εισαι κολλημενος
> και αν γουσταρεις να γραφεις γεγονοτα επειδη απλα μπορεις να τα ανακαλεσεις θα κανεις και κονομα απο τις διαφημησεις, θα εκπλαγεις με το ποσοι γουσταρουν να διαβαζουν τα προβληματα των αλλων
> απλα να το κανεις σε ενα "φορουμ υποστηριξης" δεν το βρισκω οκ, οι κοτες οι διαχειριστες που ειναι;



Δεν γράφω γεγονότα σχετικά με το πως πάνε οι δουλειές μου ή οι παρέες μου, γράφω γεγονότα σχετικά με ένα άτομο που πάσχει από διπολική διαταραχή στην ενότητα "Διπολική Διαταραχή" ενός φόρουμ υποστήριξης σε θέματα που άπτονται ψυχολογικών παθήσεων. Τι ακριβώς ΔΕΝ καταλαβαίνεις;......
Και μόνο ο χαρακτηρισμός "κότες" για ανθρώπους που δεν γνωρίζεις προσωπικά, μου είναι αρκετός να μην πάρω στα σοβαρά τίποτα απ' όσα μου καταλογίζεις ή μου "προτείνεις". 
Όταν αποφασίσεις να μου εξηγήσεις ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΑ τι ακριβώς σε ενόχλησε χωρίς καν να έχεις διαβάσει ολόκληρη την ιστορία, τα ξαναλέμε...

----------


## avgeris

> Επίσης το είχα πει παλιά σε μία που νόμιζε ότι είναι τσατ εδώ είναι ΝΑΟΣ ψυχών έχουμε ιστορίες εδώ μέσα που εσύ δεν φανταζεσε ότι υπάρχουν και δεν μπορείς να μας καταλάβεις και δεν στο ζητάμε κι όλας μόνο μεταξύ μας αν καταλάβει ο ένας τον άλλο


Εσύ πιστεύεις ότι με έχεις καταλάβει;
Την ιστορία που κατέθεσα τη θεωρείς παρακατιανή, υποδεέστερη των όσων έχετε γνωρίσει εσείς; Ανάξια αναφοράς; Αδιάφορη, ανούσια, βλακώδη, ψεύτικη, τι ακριβώς;
Μου επιτίθεσαι από την αρχή (και σου αναγνώρισα μεγάλη συνεισφορά στο να κατανοήσω την κατάσταση και να απομακρυνθώ) και δεν έχω καταλάβει προς τι τόση επιθετικότητα προς εμένα. Σε ενοχλεί που ασχολήθηκα με μια κοπέλα διπολική; Προσωπικά, στη θέση σου, θα με ενοχλούσε να ήξερα ότι ο κόσμος ΔΕΝ ασχολείται με τα προβλήματα των άλλων, ότι αδιαφορεί και γυρίζει την πλάτη σε όποιον έχει ανάγκη βοήθειας. Το οτι μπορεί να το έκανα με τρόπο "παθολογικό", το κατάλαβα στην πορεία οπότε και απομακρύνθηκα. Τώρα μου λες για ναούς ψυχών λες κι εγώ ήρθα εδώ να σας "μαγαρίσω" με την εξιστόρηση των όσων έζησα, τι να σου πω πια. Ούτε τσατ έκανα, ούτε να σας καταλάβω επιδίωξα, ακριβώς το αντίθετο ζήτησα, να με κάνετε ΕΣΕΙΣ να καταλάβω τι συνέβαινε με αυτή την κοπέλα. Και το πετύχατε, μου ανοίξατε τα μάτια, κι εσύ ήσουν σε αυτούς που το κατάφεραν και σου το αναγνώρισα. 
Δεν καταλαβαίνω ειλικρινά τι θέλεις να μου πεις.

----------


## elisabet

Ο καθένας έχει τα θέματα του τα οποία για αυτόν είναι σημαντικά και δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχει ή πρέπει να υπάρχει θέμα για το ποιος έχει το πιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Το καθετι που μας απασχολεί και μας επηρεάζει είναι σημαντικό και το φόρουμ έχει ακριβώς αυτόν τον ρόλο. Να γράφει ο καθένας αυτό που θεωρεί σημαντικό για εκείνον και να παίρνει γνώμες ή να βοηθάει άλλους μέσα από τις εμπειρίες του.

Αυγερη εγώ καταλαβαίνω πως ακόμα έχεις ανάγκη να μιλάς/ γράφεις για αυτό το θέμα και αν αυτό νιώθεις πως σε βοηθάει καλά κάνεις και το κάνεις. Η δική μου αίσθηση, αν κατάλαβα καλά αυτά που λες, είναι οτι το θέμα σου δεν έχει να κάνει με την συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα, αλλά με την κατάσταση που έζησες σε αυτή την ιστορία και αυτό είναι απόλυτα κατανοητό για μένα. Ήταν κάτι δυνατό κι έχεις ανάγκη τώρα που αποστασιοποιείσαι από όλο αυτό, να μετρήσεις/ καταγράψεις από την αρχή μερικά πράγματα ώστε να τα ξαναδείς κι εσύ. Δεν ξέρω πως το έχεις στο μυαλό σου...να παρατηρήσεις μέσα από αυτή την εξιστόρηση καινούργια 'στοιχεία' που δεν είχες προσέξει πριν, να ακούσεις γνώμες, να βοηθήσεις άλλους που ζουν ή ζήσανε κάτι παρόμοιο... για όποιο λόγο κι αν το κάνεις θεωρώ πως κάνεις πολύ καλά. Νομίζω οτι αυτή η καταγραφή θα σε βοηθήσει είτε γίνεται εδώ είτε γίνεται ιδιωτικά.

----------


## blackbird

Κι' εγώ συμφωνώ με elisabet  :Smile: 

Αυγέρη μου μην παρεξηγείς τον Έλις, είναι καλό παιδί, απλά τα λέει λίγο περίεργα κάποιες φορές. Στα υπόλοιπα μην δίνεις σημασία. 4 μήνες, 4 ή 44 χρόνια, καμία σημασία δεν έχουν τελικά. Σημασία έχει τι ένιωσες και βίωσες. Όταν είσαι αντιμέτωπος με παθολογικές καταστάσεις και χειριστικούς ανθρώπους, για έναν άνθρωπο που έχει ενσυναίσθηση και που νιώθει την ανάγκη να δίνει στους άλλους και να βοηθάει, δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο, γι' αυτό και δικαιολογώ την δική σου αντιμετώπιση. Συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο έχει διπολική διαταραχή. Μαζί από παιδιά. Την νιώθω σαν αδερφή μου. Στην τελευταία της απόπειρα επικοινώνισε μαζί μου. Πιο παλιά ήθελε επίτηδες να με κάνει να νιώσω υπεύθυνη για τυχών αυτοκτονία της. Την τελευταία φορά την "έσωσα". Μετά έγινε παρεξήγηση, άδικες επιθέσεις, έκανα πίσω, ζητούσα συγγνώμη για πράγματα που δεν έφταιγα γιατί ένιωθα αναγκασμένη να το κάνω. Τα ξαναβρήκαμε. Μετά ξανά επίθεση γιατί την έπιασε παράνοια. Ήμουνα ήδη κομμάτια. Έφτασα στα όριά μου. Απομακρύνθηκα. Ένιωθα τύψεις. Όχι πια. Δεν μου το επιτρέπω. Αν συνεχιζόταν θα με τράβαγε μαζί της στον πάτο. Το χειρότερο όμως είναι ότι οι γονείς της θα έριχναν σε μένα φταίξιμο αν κάτι πήγαινε στραβά. Σκέψου να είχα και τέτοιο βάρος, να προσπαθείς να αποδείξεις πως δεν είσαι ελέφαντας σε ανθρώπους που δεν θέλουν να δουν και να αντιμετωπίσουν ριζικά ένα πρόβλημα αλλά να τα ρίχνουν πάντα στους άλλους και να μην νοιάζονται αν σε γαμάνε και πόσο. Εδώ δεν νοιάστηκαν να κάνουν κάτι ριζικό γι' αυτήν. Θα νοιαστούν για το βάρος που θα ένιωθα εγώ για κάτι που δεν θα έφταιγα καν; Επικίνδυνες και παθολογικές καταστάσεις γενικά. Όσο και να θες να βοηθήσεις και να είσαι δίπλα σε κάποιον, εκτός από το ότι θυσιάζεις εσένα, δεν γίνεται ούτε να υπάρξει έστω κάποια βοήθεια σε ανθρώπους που δεν θέλουν να βοηθηθούν, που νομίζουν πως είναι π ά ν τ α θύματα και ποτέ θύτες, που τα ρίχνουν όλα στους άλλους και που μια ζωή θα είναι καταδικασμένοι στην μιζέρια που έχουν επιλέξει. Την νοιάζομαι, την αγαπάω, την πονάω, αν μου ζητήσει βοήθεια θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω ό,τι μπορώ αλλά θα σεβαστώ και τον εαυτό μου. Πλέον επιλέγω υγεία.

Γράψτα όλα να αποφορτιστείς σε σημείο που να νιώθεις πως δεν μπορείς και δεν θες να ξανασχοληθείς δευτερόλεπτο με αυτή την ιστορία. Πολλές φορές το γράψιμο βοηθάει άπειρα σ' αυτό και είναι το μόνο που χρειάζεσαι. Νιώθω πως είναι αυτό ακριβώς που χρειάζεσαι.

----------


## avgeris

> *Ο καθένας έχει τα θέματα του τα οποία για αυτόν είναι σημαντικά* και δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχει ή πρέπει να υπάρχει θέμα για το ποιος έχει το πιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Το καθετι που μας απασχολεί και μας επηρεάζει είναι σημαντικό και *το φόρουμ έχει ακριβώς αυτόν τον ρόλο*. Να γράφει ο καθένας αυτό που θεωρεί σημαντικό για εκείνον και *να παίρνει γνώμες ή να βοηθάει άλλους μέσα από τις εμπειρίες του*.
> 
> Αυγερη εγώ καταλαβαίνω πως ακόμα έχεις ανάγκη να μιλάς/ γράφεις για αυτό το θέμα και αν αυτό νιώθεις πως σε βοηθάει καλά κάνεις και το κάνεις. Η δική μου αίσθηση, αν κατάλαβα καλά αυτά που λες, είναι οτι* το θέμα σου δεν έχει να κάνει με την συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα, αλλά με την κατάσταση που έζησες σε αυτή την ιστορία* και αυτό είναι απόλυτα κατανοητό για μένα. *Ήταν κάτι δυνατό κι έχεις ανάγκη τώρα που αποστασιοποιείσαι από όλο αυτό, να μετρήσεις/ καταγράψεις από την αρχή μερικά πράγματα ώστε να τα ξαναδείς κι εσύ.* Δεν ξέρω πως το έχεις στο μυαλό σου...*να παρατηρήσεις μέσα από αυτή την εξιστόρηση καινούργια 'στοιχεία' που δεν είχες προσέξει πριν, να ακούσεις γνώμες, να βοηθήσεις άλλους που ζουν ή ζήσανε κάτι παρόμοιο.*.. για όποιο λόγο κι αν το κάνεις *θεωρώ πως κάνεις πολύ καλά*. Νομίζω οτι αυτή η καταγραφή θα σε βοηθήσει είτε γίνεται εδώ είτε γίνεται ιδιωτικά.



Σ΄ευχαριστώ που με έχεις καταλάβει ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ. Ακριβώς όπως τα αναλύεις. Ειδικά στο κομμάτι της παρατήρησης "καινούργιων" στοιχείων που θα δημιουργήσουν σε όσους ενδιαφέρονται μια πιο αποκρυσταλλωμένη γνώμη για το θέμα αλλά και θα παρέχουν πιθανά σημεία ταύτισης με άλλους ανθρώπους που πέρασαν ή περνούν τα ίδια.
Και ναι, σίγουρα το να γράφω γι αυτή μου την εμπειρία (που δεν τη ζει και ο καθένας στην ένταση που την έζησα) μου κάνει καλό, ειδικά σε μια ομάδα ανθρώπων που έχουν ανάλογες εμπειρίες με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο. Αν αυτό για κάποιους δεν αποτελεί σκοπό ενός ψυχολογικού φόρουμ υποστήριξης, ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποιο άλλο σκοπό έχει. Και προσωπικά, η εξιστόρηση της εμπειρίας μου εδώ μέσα και οι γνώμες που πήρα αποτέλεσαν τον ΚΥΡΙΟΤΕΡΟ ΛΟΓΟ απεμπλοκής και "απεξάρτησης" για μένα από αυτή την κατάσταση που βίωσα.

----------


## avgeris

> Κι' εγώ συμφωνώ με elisabet 
> 
> Αυγέρη μου μην παρεξηγείς τον Έλις, είναι καλό παιδί, απλά τα λέει λίγο περίεργα κάποιες φορές. Στα υπόλοιπα μην δίνεις σημασία. *4 μήνες, 4 ή 44 χρόνια, καμία σημασία δεν έχουν τελικά*. Σημασία έχει τι ένιωσες και βίωσες. Όταν είσαι *αντιμέτωπος με παθολογικές καταστάσεις και χειριστικούς ανθρώπους, για έναν άνθρωπο που έχει ενσυναίσθηση και που νιώθει την ανάγκη να δίνει στους άλλους και να βοηθάει, δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο*, γι' αυτό και δικαιολογώ την δική σου αντιμετώπιση. Συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο έχει διπολική διαταραχή. Μαζί από παιδιά. Την νιώθω σαν αδερφή μου. Στην τελευταία της απόπειρα επικοινώνισε μαζί μου. Πιο παλιά ήθελε επίτηδες να με κάνει να νιώσω υπεύθυνη για τυχών αυτοκτονία της. Την τελευταία φορά την "έσωσα". Μετά έγινε παρεξήγηση, *άδικες επιθέσεις, έκανα πίσω, ζητούσα συγγνώμη για πράγματα που δεν έφταιγα γιατί ένιωθα αναγκασμένη να το κάνω*. Τα ξαναβρήκαμε. Μετά ξανά επίθεση γιατί την έπιασε παράνοια. Ήμουνα ήδη κομμάτια. *Έφτασα στα όριά μου*. Απομακρύνθηκα. Ένιωθα τύψεις. Όχι πια. Δεν μου το επιτρέπω. *Αν συνεχιζόταν θα με τράβαγε μαζί της στον πάτο*. Το χειρότερο όμως είναι ότι οι γονείς της θα έριχναν σε μένα φταίξιμο αν κάτι πήγαινε στραβά. Σκέψου να είχα και τέτοιο βάρος, να προσπαθείς να αποδείξεις πως δεν είσαι ελέφαντας σε *ανθρώπους που δεν θέλουν να δουν και να αντιμετωπίσουν ριζικά ένα πρόβλημα* αλλά να τα ρίχνουν πάντα στους άλλους και να μην νοιάζονται αν σε γαμάνε και πόσο. Εδώ δεν νοιάστηκαν να κάνουν κάτι ριζικό γι' αυτήν. Θα νοιαστούν για το βάρος που θα ένιωθα εγώ για κάτι που δεν θα έφταιγα καν; Επικίνδυνες και παθολογικές καταστάσεις γενικά. *Όσο και να θες να βοηθήσεις και να είσαι δίπλα σε κάποιον, εκτός από το ότι θυσιάζεις εσένα, δεν γίνεται ούτε να υπάρξει έστω κάποια βοήθεια σε ανθρώπους που δεν θέλουν να βοηθηθούν, που νομίζουν πως είναι π ά ν τ α θύματα και ποτέ θύτες, που τα ρίχνουν όλα στους άλλους και που μια ζωή θα είναι καταδικασμένοι στην μιζέρια που έχουν επιλέξει*. Την νοιάζομαι, την αγαπάω, την πονάω, αν μου ζητήσει βοήθεια θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω ό,τι μπορώ αλλά θα σεβαστώ και τον εαυτό μου. *Πλέον επιλέγω υγεία.*
> 
> Γράψτα όλα *να αποφορτιστείς σε σημείο που να νιώθεις πως δεν μπορείς και δεν θες να ξανασχοληθείς δευτερόλεπτο με αυτή την ιστορία*. Πολλές φορές το γράψιμο βοηθάει άπειρα σ' αυτό και είναι το μόνο που χρειάζεσαι. *Νιώθω πως είναι αυτό ακριβώς που χρειάζεσαι*.



Ευχαριστώ και σένα που με καταλαβαίνεις. Και η ιστορία σου όπως την ανέφερες έχει πάρα πολλά κοινά σημεία με τη δική μου, ταυτίζονται σε μεγάλο ποσοστό. Αρχίζω να καταλαβαίνω ότι και η στάση των δικών της, είτε γονείς είτε κοντινοί συγγενείς, ήταν τουλάχιστον "προβληματική". Και μόνο στο ότι της έδωσαν τόσες φορές τη δυνατότητα να "δραπετεύσει" από τη θεραπεία της υπογράφοντας, με δική τους ευθύνη, την αποχώρησή της από τις κλινικές, σπεύδοντας μάλιστα να την γυρίσουν σπίτι με το πρώτο της τηλεφώνημα. 
Συμφωνώ και προσυπογράφω τα όσα μου λες. Πραγματικά, κάθε φορά που γράφω για το θέμα, ένα κομμάτι βάρους φεύγει από πάνω μου. Και επιθυμώ να φτάσω στο σημείο που αναφέρεις: να μην μπορώ και να μη θέλω πια να ξαναασχοληθώ ούτε δευτερόλεπτο με αυτή την ιστορία.

----------


## elisabet

> Σ΄ευχαριστώ που με έχεις καταλάβει ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ. Ακριβώς όπως τα αναλύεις. Ειδικά στο κομμάτι της παρατήρησης "καινούργιων" στοιχείων που θα δημιουργήσουν σε όσους ενδιαφέρονται μια πιο αποκρυσταλλωμένη γνώμη για το θέμα αλλά και θα παρέχουν πιθανά σημεία ταύτισης με άλλους ανθρώπους που πέρασαν ή περνούν τα ίδια.
> Και ναι, σίγουρα το να γράφω γι αυτή μου την εμπειρία (που δεν τη ζει και ο καθένας στην ένταση που την έζησα) μου κάνει καλό, ειδικά σε μια ομάδα ανθρώπων που έχουν ανάλογες εμπειρίες με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο. Αν αυτό για κάποιους δεν αποτελεί σκοπό ενός ψυχολογικού φόρουμ υποστήριξης, ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποιο άλλο σκοπό έχει. Και προσωπικά, η εξιστόρηση της εμπειρίας μου εδώ μέσα και οι γνώμες που πήρα αποτέλεσαν τον ΚΥΡΙΟΤΕΡΟ ΛΟΓΟ απεμπλοκής και "απεξάρτησης" για μένα από αυτή την κατάσταση που βίωσα.


Επειδή πέρασα από κει που είσαι τώρα θα σου πω για ποιον λόγο έκανα εγώ αυτή την "καταγραφή". Δεν ήταν αλτρουιστικά τα κίνητρα μου, εξάλλου την έκανα ιδιωτικά ή με φίλους, είχα απόλυτη ανάγκη όμως να ξαναδώ την ιστορία από την αρχή με ΚΑΘΑΡΟ μυαλό πια. Ηθελα να δω έχοντας αυτή την εμπειρία άρα και κάποια γνώση που δεν είχα όταν ζούσα την ιστορία , ποια "στοιχεία' μου ξέφυγαν, σε ποια πιάστηκα κορόιδο, σε ποια θα έπρεπε ίσως να έχουν χτυπήσει καμπανάκια που δεν χτύπησαν, όχι τιμωρητικά όλα αυτά, εκπαιδευτικά θα έλεγα. Ήθελα να διασφαλίσω οτι την επόμενη φορά θα είμαι περισσότερο παρατηρητική.

Σου λέω λοιπόν εκ πείρας οτι εμένα με βοήθησε απίστευτα σε διάφορα επίπεδα. Και στο ξέσπασμα που είχα να κάνω και σε αυτά που ανακάλυψα που ήταν τελικά περισσότερα από όσα φανταζόμουν. Περισσότερο δε ενδιαφέρον δεν είχαν τελικά οι κινήσεις, τα λόγια, τα γραπτά του άλλου, αλλά τα δικά μου που καθώς ξανάφερνα στην μνήμη μου (ακριβώς στο σημείο που λες που ήταν ακόμα φρέσκα και μπορούσα να το κάνω με ευκολία) συνειδητοποιούσα με μεγάλη μου έκπληξη οτι ήταν σχεδόν προφητικά για την εξέλιξη της ιστορίας. Δεν έχω μαντικές ικανότητες φυσικά ή κάτι τέτοιο, το ένστικτο μου ήταν που με προειδοποιούσε χωρίς εγώ συνειδητά να έχω καταλάβει τίποτα.

Όσο αλτρουιστικά κι αν είναι λοιπόν τα δικά σου κίνητρα, σου λέω πως θα βοηθηθείς εσύ ο ίδιος περισσότερο από όσο νομίζεις.
Και σου προτείνω πέρα από αυτά που θα συνεχίσεις ή όχι να γράφεις εδώ, να καταγράψεις την ιστορία και μόνος σου, σα να γράφεις ένα διήγημα ή κάτι τέτοιο με όσες περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες μπορείς.

----------


## avgeris

> Επειδή πέρασα από κει που είσαι τώρα θα σου πω για ποιον λόγο έκανα εγώ αυτή την "καταγραφή". Δεν ήταν αλτρουιστικά τα κίνητρα μου, εξάλλου την έκανα ιδιωτικά ή με φίλους, είχα απόλυτη ανάγκη όμως να ξαναδώ την ιστορία από την αρχή με ΚΑΘΑΡΟ μυαλό πια. Ηθελα να δω έχοντας αυτή την εμπειρία άρα και κάποια γνώση που δεν είχα όταν ζούσα την ιστορία , ποια "στοιχεία' μου ξέφυγαν, σε ποια πιάστηκα κορόιδο, σε ποια θα έπρεπε *ίσως να έχουν χτυπήσει καμπανάκια που δεν χτύπησαν*, όχι τιμωρητικά όλα αυτά, εκπαιδευτικά θα έλεγα. Ήθελα να διασφαλίσω οτι την επόμενη φορά θα είμαι περισσότερο παρατηρητική.
> 
> Σου λέω λοιπόν εκ πείρας οτι εμένα με βοήθησε απίστευτα σε διάφορα επίπεδα. Και στο ξέσπασμα που είχα να κάνω και σε αυτά που ανακάλυψα που ήταν τελικά περισσότερα από όσα φανταζόμουν. Περισσότερο δε ενδιαφέρον δεν είχαν τελικά οι κινήσεις, τα λόγια, τα γραπτά του άλλου, αλλά τα δικά μου που καθώς ξανάφερνα στην μνήμη μου (ακριβώς στο σημείο που λες που ήταν ακόμα φρέσκα και μπορούσα να το κάνω με ευκολία) συνειδητοποιούσα με μεγάλη μου έκπληξη οτι ήταν σχεδόν προφητικά για την εξέλιξη της ιστορίας. Δεν έχω μαντικές ικανότητες φυσικά ή κάτι τέτοιο, το ένστικτο μου ήταν που με προειδοποιούσε χωρίς εγώ συνειδητά να έχω καταλάβει τίποτα.
> 
> Όσο αλτρουιστικά κι αν είναι λοιπόν τα δικά σου κίνητρα, σου λέω πως θα βοηθηθείς εσύ ο ίδιος περισσότερο από όσο νομίζεις.
> Και σου προτείνω πέρα από αυτά που θα συνεχίσεις ή όχι να γράφεις εδώ, να καταγράψεις την ιστορία και μόνος σου, σα να γράφεις ένα διήγημα ή κάτι τέτοιο με όσες περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες μπορείς.



Πολύ σωστή και εύστοχη τοποθέτηση. Αυτό έχει συμβεί σε κάποια σημεία και με μένα και είμαι σίγουρος ότι όσο πιο πολύ αποστασιοποιούμαι τόσο πιο καθαρά θα γίνονται τα "στοιχεία" που μου ξέφυγαν. 
Στους διαλόγους π.χ. που παρέθεσα πιο πάνω, βλέπω πόσο μου ξέφυγε, πόσο ελάχιστη σημασία έδωσα στη συνεχή αναφορά της στο ότι "κρύβεται", στο ότι "έχει απομακρυνθεί" κλπ.. Παρόλο που τότε τη ρώτησα, σχεδόν στην πλάκα, δεν επέμεινα, δεν έδωσα σημασία, δεν την πίεσα ποτέ να μου εξηγήσει, ενώ στην ουσία αυτό ήταν τελικά το μεγάλο θέμα που με απέτρεψε από το να τη συναντήσω. Και ενώ στην πορεία, η ίδια αυτοαναιρούνταν στο "κρύψιμο" και τη "εξαφάνισή" της, αφού μου έλεγε συχνά ότι βγαίνει, ότι βρίσκεται συνεχώς με παρέα, ότι κάνει ταξίδια κλπ., ποτέ δεν αναρωτήθηκα πως "έδεναν" αυτές οι δύο αλληλοεξουδετερούμενες πληροφορίες που μου έδινε, παρά μόνο όταν πλέον είχα "καεί" και βρέθηκα στην ανάγκη να το ψάξω. Όπως όταν μου έλεγε συνεχώς ότι έχει πέσει σε βαριά κατάθλιψη αλλά ταυτόχρονα μου έλεγε για τις εξόδους της, τα ξενύχτια της και για σχέδια που είχε να φιλοξενήσει κόσμο στο σπίτι της για τις γιορτές. Τα περνούσα αφιλτράριστα από το μυαλό μου και μόνο όταν άρχισα να καταλαβαίνω ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με αυτήν, ξεκίνησα να τα βάζω σε μια σειρά. Είχαν ήδη περάσει όμως 3 μήνες και είχα ήδη έντονο συναισθηματικό δέσιμο μαζί της, οπότε ήταν σχεδόν αδύνατο να δω καθαρά και νηφάλια την κατάσταση.
Επίσης, από την αρχή, όπως ανέφερα, μου είχε κάνει τρομερή και όχι καλή εντύπωση η (ψεύτικη, όπως αποδείχτηκε μήνες μετά) επίκληση σοβαρής αρρώστειας του πατέρα της μέσα σε μισή ώρα "απρόσωπης" συνομιλίας με ένα παντελώς άγνωστο. Πάλι το προσπέρασα σχεδόν "αδιαμαρτύρητα", δεν το θεώρησα "καμπανάκι" μιας πιθανής παθολογίας (έστω όχι τόσο σοβαρής) αλλά ως μια "φυσιολογική" εξομολόγηση ενός πονεμένου ανθρώπου. Όπως ίσως αναφέρω στη συνέχεια, η δικαιολογία της στο να μη βρεθούμε την πρώτη-πρώτη φορά που είχαμε κανονίσει (και ήμουν με τη βαλίτσα στο χέρι να πάω να τη δω) ήταν τουλάχιστον "παιδιάστικη". Ακόμα και τότε που μου την είπε, είχα σχολιάσει ότι δεν συνέτρεχε λόγος να μην ειδωθούμε έστω και λίγο, αλλά και πάλι τα αποδέχτηκα όλα θεωρώντας τα "φυσιολογικά". Όπως "φυσιολογικά" θεωρούσα τα άκυρα που μου έριχνε κάθε φορά που ετοιμαζόμουν να πάω να τη δω, πάντα με την ίδια "παιδιάστικη" δικαιολογία όπως την πρώτη φορά. Μόνο μετά από πολλές ματαιώσεις και ακυρώσεις, όταν πια είχε αρχίσει να με πιάνει η γνωστή εμμονή μαζί της, έβαλα τα πράγματα σε μια σειρά και μπήκα στον κόπο να ψάξω πληροφορίες γι αυτήν. Τρεις μήνες μετά. Γνωστοί, φίλοι, ήδη την χαρακτήριζαν "ανισόρροπη", η ψυχολόγος μου μού είχε ήδη μιλήσει ανοιχτά για μεγάλη πιθανότητα μανιοκατάθλιψης της κοπέλας, εμένα μου είχε πάρει σχεδόν ένα τρίμηνο να υποψιαστώ ότι ίσως και να είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα. Και ακόμα και όταν έμαθα την αλήθεια που ζητούσα, την αντιμετώπισα με άρνηση να την αποδεχτώ, με άρνηση να αντιμετωπίσω την κατάσταση, αλλά αφέθηκα να με παρασύρει η δίνη, σχεδόν μη θέλοντας να κάνω τίποτα. Τόσο κλειστά είχα τα μάτια μου και τα αυτιά μου σε ό,τι μου συνέβαινε.
Σιγά-σιγά λοιπόν, ανακαλύπτω όλο και νέα "στοιχεία" και νιώθω την ανάγκη να τα μοιραστώ με τους ανθρώπους που με βοήθησαν. Και το κάνω και για μένα, κυρίως για μένα, ξέροντας όμως ότι μπορεί να αποτελέσει οδηγό και για άλλους. Έχω ήδη αρχίσει να γράφω, με αλλαγμένα ονόματα και πόλεις, σε μορφή εξιστόρησης, τα όσα συνέβησαν. Ίσως μου βγει διήγημα, ίσως σενάριο, δεν ξέρω. Είναι ένα κομμάτι κι αυτό προς την πλήρη απομάκρυνσή μου. Αλλά το να μοιράζομαι μαζί σας όλο και περισσότερες πτυχές της ιστορίας, αποτελεί εξίσου μεγάλη βοήθεια. Όπως και το ότι αποφάσισα να ζητήσω τη συμβουλή σας, ενάμιση μήνα πριν.

----------


## elis

Εγώ δε συμφωνώ στο λέω και καταλαβαίνω περισσότερα από όσα νομίζεις καταλαβαίνω κι εσένα που την πατησεσ αλλά καταλαβαίνω κι αυτήν εσύ νομίζεις η κοπέλα είναι η χειρότερη γτ σε εξαπάτησε δεν είναι έτσι σε σένα δε φέρθηκε καλά δε σημαίνει ότι έχεις δίκιο

----------


## avgeris

> Εγώ δε συμφωνώ στο λέω και καταλαβαίνω περισσότερα από όσα νομίζεις καταλαβαίνω κι εσένα που την πατησεσ αλλά καταλαβαίνω κι αυτήν εσύ νομίζεις η κοπέλα είναι η χειρότερη γτ σε εξαπάτησε δεν είναι έτσι σε σένα δε φέρθηκε καλά δε σημαίνει ότι έχεις δίκιο




Εδώ είναι που ΔΕΝ κατάλαβες. Δεν αναζητώ το δίκιο μου, ποτέ και από πουθενά δεν το αναζήτησα. Δεν μπήκα σε αίθουσα δικαστηρίου ή ειρηνοδικείου, μπήκα σε φόρουμ ανταλλαγής εμπειριών και απόψεων. Σκοπός μου, από την αρχή, ήταν να βρω ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ στο τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει στο μυαλό της κοπέλας και κυρίως, στο πως θα έπρεπε να κινηθώ εγώ. Απευθύνθηκα σε ανθρώπους στους οποίους ο όρος "διπολική διαταραχή" ίσως και να αποτελούσε καθημερινότητά τους, με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο, σε αντίθεση με μένα που ήταν η πρώτη φορά που είχα οποιαδήποτε επαφή με κάποιο άτομο με διαγνωσμένη ψυχική νόσο. Και είχα μαύρα μεσάνυχτα, γι αυτό και επί ένα τρίμηνο από τη στιγμή που έμαθα την αλήθεια, πελαγοδορμούσα και έκανα το ένα λάθος μετά το άλλο, ακόμα και όταν συμβουλεύτηκα ψυχίατρο. 
Δεν αναζήτησα το όποιο δίκιο μου, δεν με ενδιέφερε αν αυτό που έκανα ως τότε ήταν σωστό ή λάθος, με ενδιέφερε να καταλάβω, όσο γινόταν, το πως θα μπορούσαν να εξελιχτούν τα πράγματα αν ακολουθούσα τον ένα, τον άλλο ή τον παράλλο δρόμο, έχοντας "απέναντί" μου ένα άτομο που δεν μπορούσα να διαχειριστώ λόγω της κατάστασής του. Και ζήτησα την συμβουλή, επαναλαμβάνω, ανθρώπων πιο "υποψιασμένων" με το θέμα, πιο "σχετικών", πιο "ψημένων" σε μια τέτοια διαταραχή και μάλιστα, πιο πρόθυμων να δώσουν απαντήσεις και συμβουλές (σε αντίθεση με την "ξύλινη" πολλές φορές γλώσσα ενός ψυχιάτρου ή ενός ειδικού). 
Δεν θεωρώ την κοπέλα "τη χειρότερη". *Και η καρδιά μου ξέρει τι ένιωσα και τι νιώθω γι αυτήν*. Κατάλαβα, κυρίως χάρη στη δική σας βοήθεια και συνδρομή, πως μου έπαιζε παιχνίδι και οι συμπεριφορές της δεν ήταν μόνο προϊόντα απλώς ενός άβουλου, διαταραγμένου μυαλού αλλά έκρυβαν σε μεγάλο βαθμό και ένα "συνειδητά" χειριστικό άτομο με ανάγκη να προκαλεί οίκτο και προσοχή μέσα από ψέματα και "εικονικές πραγματικότητες". Αυτό με έκανε να φύγω, να απομακρυνθώ, να αναζητήσω την "υγεία" και όχι το βαθύ πηγάδι στο οποίο με τραβούσε, σε καμία περίπτωση όμως δεν τη θεώρησα "ένοχη" για κάτι. Ίσα-ίσα, που για την "τύφλα" μου μίλησα, για το πόσο "παθολογική" θεωρώ τη συμπεριφορά και τη στάση μου στην ιστορία, για το πόσο νιώθω "άλλος άνθρωπος" τώρα κλπ. Το ότι απομακρύνθηκα πλέον από αυτήν το έκανα για μένα και μόνο, για την υγεία μου, την ισορροπία μου, τη ζωή μου, όχι για να την "τιμωρήσω" ή να την "εκδικηθώ", έχοντας τον τίτλο του "αθώου".

----------


## elisabet

> Πολύ σωστή και εύστοχη τοποθέτηση. Αυτό έχει συμβεί σε κάποια σημεία και με μένα και είμαι σίγουρος ότι όσο πιο πολύ αποστασιοποιούμαι τόσο πιο καθαρά θα γίνονται τα "στοιχεία" που μου ξέφυγαν. 
> Στους διαλόγους π.χ. που παρέθεσα πιο πάνω, βλέπω πόσο μου ξέφυγε, πόσο ελάχιστη σημασία έδωσα στη συνεχή αναφορά της στο ότι "κρύβεται", στο ότι "έχει απομακρυνθεί" κλπ.. Παρόλο που τότε τη ρώτησα, σχεδόν στην πλάκα, δεν επέμεινα, δεν έδωσα σημασία, δεν την πίεσα ποτέ να μου εξηγήσει, ενώ στην ουσία αυτό ήταν τελικά το μεγάλο θέμα που με απέτρεψε από το να τη συναντήσω. Και ενώ στην πορεία, η ίδια αυτοαναιρούνταν στο "κρύψιμο" και τη "εξαφάνισή" της, αφού μου έλεγε συχνά ότι βγαίνει, ότι βρίσκεται συνεχώς με παρέα, ότι κάνει ταξίδια κλπ., ποτέ δεν αναρωτήθηκα πως "έδεναν" αυτές οι δύο αλληλοεξουδετερούμενες πληροφορίες που μου έδινε, παρά μόνο όταν πλέον είχα "καεί" και βρέθηκα στην ανάγκη να το ψάξω. Όπως όταν μου έλεγε συνεχώς ότι έχει πέσει σε βαριά κατάθλιψη αλλά ταυτόχρονα μου έλεγε για τις εξόδους της, τα ξενύχτια της και για σχέδια που είχε να φιλοξενήσει κόσμο στο σπίτι της για τις γιορτές. Τα περνούσα αφιλτράριστα από το μυαλό μου και μόνο όταν άρχισα να καταλαβαίνω ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με αυτήν, ξεκίνησα να τα βάζω σε μια σειρά. Είχαν ήδη περάσει όμως 3 μήνες και είχα ήδη έντονο συναισθηματικό δέσιμο μαζί της, οπότε ήταν σχεδόν αδύνατο να δω καθαρά και νηφάλια την κατάσταση.
> Επίσης, από την αρχή, όπως ανέφερα, μου είχε κάνει τρομερή και όχι καλή εντύπωση η (ψεύτικη, όπως αποδείχτηκε μήνες μετά) επίκληση σοβαρής αρρώστειας του πατέρα της μέσα σε μισή ώρα "απρόσωπης" συνομιλίας με ένα παντελώς άγνωστο. Πάλι το προσπέρασα σχεδόν "αδιαμαρτύρητα", δεν το θεώρησα "καμπανάκι" μιας πιθανής παθολογίας (έστω όχι τόσο σοβαρής) αλλά ως μια "φυσιολογική" εξομολόγηση ενός πονεμένου ανθρώπου. Όπως ίσως αναφέρω στη συνέχεια, η δικαιολογία της στο να μη βρεθούμε την πρώτη-πρώτη φορά που είχαμε κανονίσει (και ήμουν με τη βαλίτσα στο χέρι να πάω να τη δω) ήταν τουλάχιστον "παιδιάστικη". Ακόμα και τότε που μου την είπε, είχα σχολιάσει ότι δεν συνέτρεχε λόγος να μην ειδωθούμε έστω και λίγο, αλλά και πάλι τα αποδέχτηκα όλα θεωρώντας τα "φυσιολογικά". Όπως "φυσιολογικά" θεωρούσα τα άκυρα που μου έριχνε κάθε φορά που ετοιμαζόμουν να πάω να τη δω, πάντα με την ίδια "παιδιάστικη" δικαιολογία όπως την πρώτη φορά. Μόνο μετά από πολλές ματαιώσεις και ακυρώσεις, όταν πια είχε αρχίσει να με πιάνει η γνωστή εμμονή μαζί της, έβαλα τα πράγματα σε μια σειρά και μπήκα στον κόπο να ψάξω πληροφορίες γι αυτήν. Τρεις μήνες μετά. Γνωστοί, φίλοι, ήδη την χαρακτήριζαν "ανισόρροπη", η ψυχολόγος μου μού είχε ήδη μιλήσει ανοιχτά για μεγάλη πιθανότητα μανιοκατάθλιψης της κοπέλας, εμένα μου είχε πάρει σχεδόν ένα τρίμηνο να υποψιαστώ ότι ίσως και να είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα. Και ακόμα και όταν έμαθα την αλήθεια που ζητούσα, την αντιμετώπισα με άρνηση να την αποδεχτώ, με άρνηση να αντιμετωπίσω την κατάσταση, αλλά αφέθηκα να με παρασύρει η δίνη, σχεδόν μη θέλοντας να κάνω τίποτα. Τόσο κλειστά είχα τα μάτια μου και τα αυτιά μου σε ό,τι μου συνέβαινε.
> Σιγά-σιγά λοιπόν, ανακαλύπτω όλο και νέα "στοιχεία" και νιώθω την ανάγκη να τα μοιραστώ με τους ανθρώπους που με βοήθησαν. Και το κάνω και για μένα, κυρίως για μένα, ξέροντας όμως ότι μπορεί να αποτελέσει οδηγό και για άλλους. Έχω ήδη αρχίσει να γράφω, με αλλαγμένα ονόματα και πόλεις, σε μορφή εξιστόρησης, τα όσα συνέβησαν. Ίσως μου βγει διήγημα, ίσως σενάριο, δεν ξέρω. Είναι ένα κομμάτι κι αυτό προς την πλήρη απομάκρυνσή μου. Αλλά το να μοιράζομαι μαζί σας όλο και περισσότερες πτυχές της ιστορίας, αποτελεί εξίσου μεγάλη βοήθεια. Όπως και το ότι αποφάσισα να ζητήσω τη συμβουλή σας, ενάμιση μήνα πριν.


Έχεις σκεφτεί καθόλου ότι η 'σχέση" σας μπορεί να την οδήγησε να φτιάξει όλη αυτή την εικονική πραγματικότητα στην οποία ζούσε;
Μοιάζει όντως στην αρχή σα να μην ήθελε να κρύψει το γεγονός οτι εξαφανίστηκε από όλους και γενικά την απουσία της.
Δε θυμάμαι αν το έχεις αναφέρει, έχεις μάθει να πουλάει και σε άλλους το ίδιο παραμύθι περί εξόδων, ταξιδιών κτλ; 
Εντάξει με την αναφορά στην ασθένεια του πατέρα της είναι φανερό οτι προσπαθούσε να σου προκαλέσει τον οίκτο ή το ήθελε να υπάρχει ώστε να μπορεί να το χρησιμοποιήσει ως δικαιολογία για πιθανή συνάντηση, αλλά από τους διαλόγους φαίνεται οτι δεν είχε σκοπό να κρύψει την απόσυρση της στην αρχή τουλάχιστον.

----------


## avgeris

> Έχεις σκεφτεί καθόλου ότι η 'σχέση" σας μπορεί να την οδήγησε να φτιάξει όλη αυτή την εικονική πραγματικότητα στην οποία ζούσε;
> Μοιάζει όντως στην αρχή σα να μην ήθελε να κρύψει το γεγονός οτι εξαφανίστηκε από όλους και γενικά την απουσία της.
> Δε θυμάμαι αν το έχεις αναφέρει, έχεις μάθει να πουλάει και σε άλλους το ίδιο παραμύθι περί εξόδων, ταξιδιών κτλ; 
> Εντάξει με την αναφορά στην ασθένεια του πατέρα της είναι φανερό οτι προσπαθούσε να σου προκαλέσει τον οίκτο ή το ήθελε να υπάρχει ώστε να μπορεί να το χρησιμοποιήσει ως δικαιολογία για πιθανή συνάντηση, αλλά από τους διαλόγους φαίνεται οτι δεν είχε σκοπό να κρύψει την απόσυρση της στην αρχή τουλάχιστον.


Είναι δύσκολο να οριοθετήσω το πότε ξεκινάει αυτό που αναφέρεις ως "σχέση" μας. Ειδικά από τη στιγμή που δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς είχε εκείνη στο μυαλό της από την αρχή. Για παράδειγμα, δεν ξέρω ακόμα αν η ανάρτησή της και η εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος σχετικά με την εκδήλωση στο στέκι μου τον Ιούλιο ήταν τυχαία ή αν έγινε με σκοπό να "τσιμπήσω" ξέροντας το που συχνάζω-να θυμίσω ότι ζούμε σε διαφορετικές πόλεις, όχι τόσο κοντινές ή γειτονικές. Ήδη στο πρώτο 10ήμερο του Οκτώβρη είχε ήδη ανοίξει εντελώς τα χαρτιά της, λέγοντάς μου, σε ανύποπτη φάση, "έχω πάθει την πλάκα μου με σένα".
Πάντως, με ένα σύντομο πέρασμα που έκανα στην "αναζήτηση" των μηνυμάτων μας, είδα ότι και το Σεπτέμβρη, μου ανέφερε συχνά τις εξόδους και τα ξενύχτια της.

10 Σεπτεμβρίου, την πρώτη ουσιαστικά μέρα της "γνωριμίας" μας, με τη συνομιλία των 7 ωρών και αφού τον Ιούλιο μου είχε μιλήσει, δυο φορές, για το "κρύψιμό" της και λίγες μέρες μετά θα μου ανέφερε ξανά την "απόσυρσή" της, μου γράφει σε ερώτησή μου αν θα βγει το βράδυ: "Αυτο ειχα σκοπο αλλα παραειναι χαλια εξω
Χαλια τωρα το πετυχα
Ειχα πολυ κουραστικο πρωι
Και απολαμβανω ηρεμια-παιρνω δυναμεις
Ασε που δεν τρελαινομαι να βγαινω Σαββατα, μονο αρ******!"

Στις 29 Σεπτεμβρίου (ώρα 5:43 το πρωί!!!!), μου γράφει σε απάντηση απογευματινού μηνύματός μου σχετικά με την έξοδό μου το προηγούμενο βράδυ: "μου ανοιξες την ορεξη για τρελα και καλα λαιβακια.. Αντε να ξεκινησουν........... Κουβαλαμε παρομοια τρελα εδω....επειδη ως γνωστη ξενυχτισσα με παιρνει το ξημερωμα............ Χαχαχαχα... Συγνωμη για την ακυρη ωρα... αλλα ξυπνησα ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ νωρις σημερα μαλλον ....... Weldone xxxxx (το όνομά της)! So θα βω για καλο περπατημα ... Καλημερα!!!! Μμμμμμμματς"

6 Οκτωβρίου και μιλάμε πάλι για νυχτερινές εξόδους, μου γράφει: "Σε ενα παγκακι εχω αραξει και περιμενω .... οι ωρες φτανουν 50 (αυπνιας) και ξαφνικα εχει κρυο μπρρρρ αλλα ειναι τοσο χαπιιιιιι λατρευω! 
Αν δεν καταφερω να κλεισω ματια θα βγω κλασσικα αρ******..."

8 Οκτωβρίου στις 4:16 το πρωί μου γράφει μεταξύ άλλων: "Σημερα ολη μερα εκτος πολης"

Το πιο χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα προσπάθειάς της να μου παρουσιάσει μια ζωή γεμάτη ένταση, σχέσεις, γνωριμίες και πολύ σεξ ήταν στις 26 Οκτωβρίου, λίγες μέρες πριν αρχίσουν οι παράξενες συμπεριφορές της και 15 μέρες πριν την πρώτη φορά που θα συναντιόμασταν. Τότε, εκείνο το απόγευμα και αφού είχε προηγηθεί ολονύχτιο chat στο inbox αλλά και στο τηλέφωνο, ξαναμιλάμε από νωρίς και μου λέει ότι ετοιμάζει φαγητό για ένα φίλο της που περιμένει να την επισκεφτεί. Η κουβέντα καταλήγει πάλι σε έντονα ερωτικά υπονοούμενα και όταν, μετά από ένα τρίωρο κουβέντας, κλείνει, μου λέει το εξής εκπληκτικό:
"γκουχ γκουχ μας αναψες μας ζεστανες.. ευχαριστω που με προετοιμαζεις να υποδεχτω εναν αντρα σπιτι μου χαχαχα .. φιλια!".......είχα μείνει άφωνος με αυτό, αλλά το θεώρησα ως χιούμορ, την επόμενη μέρα που την ρώτησα πως πήγε η επίσκεψη, αρνήθηκε να μου πει οτιδήποτε. Ήταν η πρώτη φορά που διαπίστωσα μια "παραξενιά" της, ομολογώ ότι με ταρακούνησε κάπως αλλά υποθέτω πως τότε απλώς ένιωθα γοητευμένος που "γνώρισα" μια τέτοια "αλλιώτικη" κοπέλα. Είχα στο μυαλό μου ότι σε δυο βδομάδες θα την έβλεπα από κοντά και θα γινόταν πραγματικότητα τα όσα μου δημιουργούσε στη φαντασία ως εικόνες.

Την περίοδο της παρέλασης της 28ης μου είπε ότι πήγε στην πόλη που είχε φίλους και μια πρώην σχέση της, τότε που ο πατέρας της την γύρισε πίσω με το ζόρι επειδή τον άφησε μόνο του στην αρρώστεια του. Αυτό βέβαια ισχυρίστηκε η ίδια, η αλήθεια είναι ότι της ήταν αδύνατο να βγει έστω και δυο μέτρα έξω από την πόρτα της.

Αυτό που ξέρω σίγουρα είναι ότι από τα μέσα με τέλη του Οκτώβρη της είναι εντελώς αδύνατο να βγει έστω και στο κατώφλι του σπιτιού της και να δεχτεί οποιαδήποτε επαφή με ξένα άτομα. Ήδη από τα τέλη του καλοκαιριού, έβγαινε είτε το πολύ μέχρι λίγα μέτρα στο πεζοδρόμιο μπροστά στο σπίτι της (το μαγαζί του πατέρα της είναι πάρα πολύ κοντά) είτε με συνοδεία του πατέρα της σε πιο μακρυνές αποστάσεις. 
Όπως φαίνεται, από την αρχή ήθελε να περάσει την εικόνα ενός ατόμου που συνεχίζει να βγαίνει και να διασκεδάζει, άσχετα με τα "κρύβομαι" και τα "αποσύρθηκα", τα οποία έτσι κι αλλιώς τα πετούσε φευγαλέα χωρίς διάθεση περαιτέρω σχολιασμών. 
Τηλεφωνικά, μου ανέφερε πολύ συχνά την κατάθλιψη στην οποία βρισκόταν, αλλά δε σταμάτησε να μου μιλάει και για τις εξόδους της, τα ξενύχτια της και τα σχέδιά της για διασκέδαση. Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα είναι λίγες μέρες πριν το πρώτο-πρώτο ταξίδι που θα έκανα, αρχές Νοέμβρη, όταν ξαφνικά παίρνω μήνυμά της που λέει να αφήσω τα πολλά λόγια και να της πω να κανονίσει κανένα event για μένα και τους άλλους στα μαγαζιά που κυκλοφορεί για τα.....Χριστούγεννα που θα μας φιλοξενήσει. Φανερά προοριζόταν για άλλον-άλλους, δεδομένου ότι με αποκάλεσε με άλλο όνομα. Σε δευτερόλεπτα, μου στέλνει μήνυμα εξηγώντας μου ότι ήθελε να το στείλει σε κάποιον φίλο της που μένει στην πόλη που, θεωρητικά, είχε επισκεφτεί την 28η, και τον οποίο θα φιλοξενούσε σπίτι της τις γιορτές μαζί με όλη την παρέα της από εκείνη την πόλη. Καμία σχέση με άνθρωπο που περνάει περίοδο βαριάς κατάθλιψης. Υποθέτω κιόλας ότι το μήνυμα αυτό ποτέ δεν πήγε στον θεωρητικά πραγματικό παραλήπτη, αφού προφανώς δεν είχε καμιά πρόθεση να φιλοξενήσει κανέναν και ήταν δύσκολο να κρυφτεί με ψέματα από ανθρώπους που την ήξεραν καλά. Μάλλον ήταν ακόμα μια προσπάθειά της να μου δείξει το πόσο πολύ κόσμο ξέρει, με πόσο κόσμο επικοινωνεί και πόσο κοινωνική είναι στην πόλη της που μπορεί να κανονίζει εκδηλώσεις σε όποιο μαγαζί ήθελε.
Το ίδιο "κόλπο" με τα μηνύματα που ήρθαν "κατά λάθος" σε μένα ενώ δήθεν προοριζόταν για αλλού, θα επαναληφθεί τουλάχιστον μια φορά ακόμα. Στην περίπτωση αυτή, είναι δεδομένο ότι κανείς δεν θα ήταν ο παραλήπτης ενός υποτιθέμενου ραντεβού για έξοδο, αφού ξέρω ότι εκείνο το βράδυ δεν βγήκε ούτε στο μπαλκόνι της. "Σε δέκα λεπτά κατεβαίνω, περίμενέ με κάτω", έγραφε και μου είπε ότι προοριζόταν για τον ξάδελφό της που θα την έβγαζε για τρελό ξενύχτι. Ήταν την παραμονή του ταξιδιού μου στην πόλη της, τότε που πήγα και δεν την είδα με τη δικαιολογία της ξαφνικής επιδείνωσης του πατέρα της.

Δεν ξέρω να σου απαντήσω τι παραμύθι πουλάει στους άλλους. Είναι πάντως δεδομένο, όπως είχα δει τις πρώτες μέρες μετά το οριστικό "αντίο", ότι σε κάποιον "αντικαταστάτη" μου (σε αυτόν που άρχισε να στέλνει τις καρδούλες σχεδόν αμέσως με το που την άφησα), χρησιμοποιεί ακριβώς τα ίδια γλυκόλογα και τις ίδιες ακριβώς εκφράσεις που έλεγε και σε μένα σε συνομιλίες τους στον τοίχο της. Με τα όσα αρκετά σου έχω αναφέρει, ίσως εσύ να μπορείς να βγάλεις κάποιο καλύτερο συμπέρασμα.

----------


## elisabet

Να ξεκαθαρίσω τι εννοώ "σχέση". Όταν την είδες να κολλάει μαζί σου ή όταν εκείνη αντιλήφθηκε το ίδιο από την πλευρά σου και θεώρησε οτι σε έδεσε.
Στη δικιά μου περίπτωση πχ, μετά την δική μου "ανασκόπηση" των γεγονότων κι επειδή υπήρχαν και πολλά γραπτά ευτυχώς, παρατήρησα οτι εκείνος χρησιμοποιούσε πολύ στην αρχή την φράση "μπαίνω σε παράνοια" προσπαθώντας να εξηγήσει την συμπεριφορά του κάτω από ορισμένες συνθήκες. Μάλιστα με προειδοποιούσε για αυτές τις παράνοιες. Εγώ, όπως και συ, δεν έδινα σημασία θεωρώντας οτι είναι απλά μια έκφραση. Όταν η σχέση άρχισε να προχωράει, εγώ το οριοθετώ ως "όταν εκείνος άρχισε να δένεται", αυτή η φράση σταμάτησε να χρησιμοποιείται κι όταν έφτασα εγώ να του την πω πια προσπαθώντας να του θυμίσω τα ίδια του τα λόγια για να τον συνεφέρω, εκείνος το αρνιόταν πεισματικά ως κάτι που δεν του συμβαίνει ποτέ. Πολύ αργότερα συνειδητοποίησα οτι αυτό τελικά ήταν μια φράση που έλεγε συχνά καθόλη τη διάρκεια της σχέσης σε ανύποπτο χρόνο κι απλά εγώ δεν "άκουγα". Το πετούσε σε στιγμές που μιλούσε για τον εαυτό σου, σε στιγμές χαλαρές, μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού...χωρίς ποτέ να δίνει παραπάνω εξήγηση για αυτό στο τι εννοούσε.
Γενικά όμως παρατήρησα οτι σε πολλές στιγμές πετούσε λόγια σαν να με προειδοποιούσε, προφητικά κάπως, σαν ένα κομμάτι του να μην ήθελε να κρυφτεί και να προσπαθούσε να βγει προς τα έξω. Το ότι εγώ δεν ρωτούσα παραπάνω και δεν "άκουγα" στην ουσία, εγώ για τον εαυτό μου το έχω εξηγήσει οτι δεν ήθελα να ακούσω παραπάνω. Για διάφορους λόγους.
Οπότε απλά αναρωτιέμαι μήπως και στην δική σου περίπτωση γινόταν το ίδιο...
Πολλές φορές σκέφτηκα οτι το γεγονός οτι εγώ δεν ήθελα να ακούσω στην ουσία ίσως με κάποιο τρόπο γινόταν αντιληπτό από την άλλη πλευρά, έστω ασυνείδητα, οπότε μετά μου παρουσίαζε την εικόνα που ήθελα ή άντεχα να ακούσω.
Σκέψου...αν από την αρχή από τα πρώτα μνμ που σου είπε οτι έχει αποσυρθεί (οπότε έκανε την νύξη για το ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα της) εσύ ρωτούσες παραπάνω κι επέμενες να μάθεις τι σημαίνει αυτό, αν σου έλεγε την αλήθεια θα συνέχιζες; Μάλλον θα είχες φύγει τρέχοντας. Αν έχει μια δόση αλήθειας το σκεπτικό μου, τότε εκείνη "νιώθοντας" οτι δεν θες να ακούσεις, σου παρουσίασε αυτομάτως την άλλη εκδοχή που της ήταν κι εύκολη κιόλας κι ευχάριστη.

----------


## avgeris

> Να ξεκαθαρίσω τι εννοώ "σχέση". Όταν την είδες να κολλάει μαζί σου ή όταν εκείνη αντιλήφθηκε το ίδιο από την πλευρά σου και θεώρησε οτι σε έδεσε.
> Στη δικιά μου περίπτωση πχ, μετά την δική μου "ανασκόπηση" των γεγονότων κι επειδή υπήρχαν και πολλά γραπτά ευτυχώς, παρατήρησα οτι εκείνος χρησιμοποιούσε πολύ στην αρχή την φράση "μπαίνω σε παράνοια" προσπαθώντας να εξηγήσει την συμπεριφορά του κάτω από ορισμένες συνθήκες. Μάλιστα με προειδοποιούσε για αυτές τις παράνοιες. Εγώ, όπως και συ, δεν έδινα σημασία θεωρώντας οτι είναι απλά μια έκφραση. Όταν η σχέση άρχισε να προχωράει, εγώ το οριοθετώ ως "όταν εκείνος άρχισε να δένεται", αυτή η φράση σταμάτησε να χρησιμοποιείται κι όταν έφτασα εγώ να του την πω πια προσπαθώντας να του θυμίσω τα ίδια του τα λόγια για να τον συνεφέρω, εκείνος το αρνιόταν πεισματικά ως κάτι που δεν του συμβαίνει ποτέ. Πολύ αργότερα συνειδητοποίησα οτι αυτό τελικά ήταν μια φράση που έλεγε συχνά καθόλη τη διάρκεια της σχέσης σε ανύποπτο χρόνο κι απλά εγώ δεν "άκουγα". Το πετούσε σε στιγμές που μιλούσε για τον εαυτό σου, σε στιγμές χαλαρές, μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού...χωρίς ποτέ να δίνει παραπάνω εξήγηση για αυτό στο τι εννοούσε.
> Γενικά όμως παρατήρησα οτι σε πολλές στιγμές πετούσε λόγια σαν να με προειδοποιούσε, προφητικά κάπως, σαν ένα κομμάτι του να μην ήθελε να κρυφτεί και να προσπαθούσε να βγει προς τα έξω. Το ότι εγώ δεν ρωτούσα παραπάνω και δεν "άκουγα" στην ουσία, εγώ για τον εαυτό μου το έχω εξηγήσει οτι δεν ήθελα να ακούσω παραπάνω. Για διάφορους λόγους.
> Οπότε απλά αναρωτιέμαι μήπως και στην δική σου περίπτωση γινόταν το ίδιο...
> Πολλές φορές σκέφτηκα οτι το γεγονός οτι εγώ δεν ήθελα να ακούσω στην ουσία ίσως με κάποιο τρόπο γινόταν αντιληπτό από την άλλη πλευρά, έστω ασυνείδητα, οπότε μετά μου παρουσίαζε την εικόνα που ήθελα ή άντεχα να ακούσω.
> Σκέψου...αν από την αρχή από τα πρώτα μνμ που σου είπε οτι έχει αποσυρθεί (οπότε έκανε την νύξη για το ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα της) εσύ ρωτούσες παραπάνω κι επέμενες να μάθεις τι σημαίνει αυτό, αν σου έλεγε την αλήθεια θα συνέχιζες; Μάλλον θα είχες φύγει τρέχοντας. Αν έχει μια δόση αλήθειας το σκεπτικό μου, τότε εκείνη "νιώθοντας" οτι δεν θες να ακούσεις, σου παρουσίασε αυτομάτως την άλλη εκδοχή που της ήταν κι εύκολη κιόλας κι ευχάριστη.



Αν θα μπορούσα να βρω πότε η ίδια θεώρησε ότι με "έδεσε", θα ήταν όταν της έστειλα το μήνυμα "συμφιλίωσης" 3-4 μέρες μετά την ακύρωση του πρώτου-πρώτου ραντεβού μας, τότε που θα πήγαινα να την δω. 11 Νοεμβρίου ήταν να ξεκινήσω, ημέρα Παρασκευή, και να περάσω ένα τριήμερο στην πόλη της, πολλά υποσχόμενο από μέρους της. Πέμπτη βράσδυ, κατά τις 10, κι ενώ επί δύο μέρες δεν την έβρισκα με τίποτα ούτε με SMS στο κινητό, μου έστειλε μήνυμα (στο κινητό) να μην ξεκινήσω γιατί γίνονται περίεργα πράγματα εκεί που θα έπρεπε να μου τα είχε πει. Εκνευρίζομαι σχεδόν τόσο όσο και η απόρριψη μιας γυναίκας που θέλω πολύ (από εκείνο το σημείο και μετά αρχίζει σιγά-σιγά για μένα η εμμονή με αυτήν) αλλά αποφασίζω μέσα στο Σ/Κ να της στείλω μήνυμα ζητώντας της εξηγήσεις. Όπως θα δεις παρακάτω, το μήνυμα ήταν πολύ φιλικό και ζεστό.....

Την Τρίτη, 15 Νοεμβρίου, λοιπόν, της στέλνω αυτό:
"Kαλησπέρα, φιλαράκι μου….τι κάνεις;…..πως είσαι;…..νομίζω ότι κάποια στιγμή δικαιούμαι να έχω μια εξήγηση για το τι έγινε……όποτε νιώσεις εσύ έτοιμη…..ο φίλος σου νιώθει πολύ θυμωμένος….pissed off….πιστεύει όμως ότι πρέπει να σου δώσει μια δεύτερη ευκαιρία, αν το θέλεις κι εσύ βέβαια, να βάλεις τα πράγματα στη θέση τους και να δώσεις τις εξηγήσεις που πρέπει….…τουλάχιστον αυτό…...έτσι ίσως μπορέσεις να ξανακερδίσεις έστω ένα μέρος από την εκτίμηση, το θαυμασμό και το ενδιαφέρον που είχε για σένα και που έπεσαν, σε μια μόνο στιγμή, σχεδόν στο απόλυτο μηδέν…..αν το θέλεις…..όποτε είσαι έτοιμη να μιλήσεις αληθινά, μη διστάσεις, το οφείλεις άλλωστε….ΑΛΗΘΙΝΑ…..σε χαιρετώ και ελπίζω να είσαι καλά….το φιλαράκι σου….."

Η απάντησή της μέσα σε λίγη ώρα:
".... φιλαρακι.... το ηξερα, το φανταζομουν, βασικα απλα μαθηματικα...οτι θα νιωθεις ετσι. Αρχικα ηθελα να αφησω λιγο χρονο και μετα οσες φορες το σκεφτομουν (και ηταν ΠΑΡΑ ΠΑΡΑ πολλες...) το θεωρουσα θρασος να επικοινωνησω. Το ξερω οτι χρωσταω εξηγηση. Λυπαμαι τοσο πολυ που νιωθεις ετσι για μενα. Ακομα και ο τροπος που αντεδρασες σε κατι τετοιο δειχνει *ποσο ξεχωριστος εισαι γαμωτο*. Οχι οτι ειχα καμια αμφιβολια. Θελω να επικοινωνησουμε και να σου μιλησω. ( "Εστω ενα μερος...", "απολυτο μηδεν..." Μπραβο xxxxxx-το όνομά της- ωραια τα καταφερες. )"

Εντύπωση μου έκανε το ότι θεωρούσε τόσο ξεχωριστό το να της φερθώ με λογική και κατανόηση. Δεν θα μπορούσα να φανταστώ κάποια άλλη αντίδραση και συμπεριφορά από μέρους μου, να "απορρίψω" ένα άνθρωπο χωρίς να δώσω ευκαιρία τουλάχιστον για εξηγήσεις. Για εκείνη, ήταν κάτι το ξεχωριστό, ίσως επειδή ήδη είχαν αρχίσει τα πρώτα delete και block από κάποιους άλλους. Ίσως. Πάντως, αυτό που έκανα, δεν το θεώρησα "ξεχωριστό", απλώς "φυσιολογικό" και "λογικό" (δυο λέξεις βέβαια που αργότερα έμαθα ότι για το δικό της τρόπο σκέψης, δεν υφίσταντο).

Αρκετές ώρες μετά, μέσα στη νύχτα, μου έστειλε και αυτό:
"Λοιπον, ειχε μια παρουσιαση του νεου του βιβλιου ενας καλος φιλος σημερα. Και τελικα *μολις επεστρεψα.*..
Sleep well....
(Λογικα θα θες ακομη να μιλησουμε...tomorrow...)"

Φανερή για άλλη μια φορά η διάθεσή της να δείξει ότι βγαίνει, ότι πάει σε κοινωνικές εκδηλώσεις και καλλιτεχνικά δρώμενα. Χωρίς καν να τη ρωτήσω. 
Την επόμενη μιλήσαμε και μου είπε την αιτία της ματαίωσης, την ίδια αιτία που χρησιμοποίησε αρκετές φορές στο μέλλον για να μην βρεθούμε. Θα την αναφέρω κάποια στιγμή, δεν είναι τώρα σχετική με το θέμα που θέλω να θίξω.

Όπως βλέπεις, από εκείνο το σημείο και μετά ίσως θεώρησε εκείνη ότι με "έδεσε". Είνια δεδομένο ότι για μένα, εκείνο ήταν το γεγονός που με έκανε να αρχίσω να χάνω την επαφή μου με την πραγματικότητα και την κοινή λογική και να περνάω σιγά-σιγά σε μια φάση εμμονής. Μέσα Νοέμβρη έχουμε φτάσει. 
Όπως φαίνεται και από τα μηνύματα που παρέθεσα ακόμα πιο πάνω, από την αρχή, από τις πρώτες συζητήσεις της γνωριμίας μας, ήδη από τον Ιούλιο αλλά κυρίως το Σεπτέμβριο, ήθελε να περάσει μια εικόνα ζωντάνιας, συνεχούς διασκέδασης, σχέσεων, ξενυχτιών κλπ. και μάλιστα σε ενεστώτα χρόνο ή σε χρόνο άμεσα μελλοντικό-άντε ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΟΥΝ τα λαϊβάκια, ως ξενύχτισα με ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ το ξημέρωμα, ΘΑ ΒΓΩ για καλό περπάτημα, ΘΑ ΒΓΩ αργάμιση κλπ. Την εποχή ουσιαστικά που αρχίσαμε να γνωριζόμαστε και σίγουρα, τουλάχιστον από την πλευρά μου, δεν είχε εκδηλωθεί ερωτική διάθεση. Τη μια μέρα μου έλεγε ότι "κρύβεται", την άλλη μου έλεγε ότι θα βγει πολύ αργά, όπως πάντα. 
Δεν θα έλεγα επομένως ότι την επηρέασε η "σχέση" μας σε κάτι. Εκείνη βέβαια φαινόταν καθαρά ότι επιδίωκε να το πάει στο ερωτικό σχεδόν από την αρχή, οπότε δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά πότε ξεκινάει γι αυτήν η "σχέση" μας. Πάντως, δεν μου μίλησε ποτέ για "παράνοιες", "τρέλες" ή οτιδήποτε τέτοιο, ακόμα και τον όρο "διπολική διαταραχή" όταν τον ανέφερα, Γενάρη πια, τον αντιμετώπισε ως κάτι άσχετο και μακρυά απ' αυτήν. Μόνο η κατάθλιψη την απασχολούσε, σε αυτήν έριχνε το βάρος του "κρυψίματός" της, μια κατάθλιψη που την ξεχνούσε εύκολα όταν ξεκινούσε να μου λέει για εξόδους, ξενύχτια, ταξιδάκια και σεξ με πρώην της. Ο αλκοολισμός θα έμπαινε στο παιχνίδι αρκετά αργότερα, τέλη Γενάρη.
Αυτό που θυμάμαι είναι πως συνέχισε πάντα να μου λέει για την απομόνωσή της, ότι κάποιοι παλιοί και καλοί φίλοι της ρωτούσαν τον πατέρα της γιατί εξαφανίστηκε και γιατί δε βγαίνει. Λίγα λεπτά μετά, ήταν ικανή να μου περιγράψει πως πέρασε στο ξενύχτι το προηγούμενο βράδυ ή ότι εκείνο το βράδυ σκόπευε να βγει (!!!!!). Επομένως, μάλλον δεν είχε να κάνει με τη "σχέση" μας όλο αυτό, ήταν κάτι που το έλεγε και το άλλαζε μετά, αυτοαναιρούμενη πάντα. Είχα κι εγώ την ευθύνη μου σ' αυτό αφού ποτέ δεν της τόνισα και δεν την έθεσα μπροστά σε αυτή της την αυτοαναίρεση. 
Να κλείσω απαντώντας στην τελευταία σου ερώτηση. Αν είχε επιμείνει στο "κρύψιμό" της και μου είχε εξηγήσει, μετά και από δική μου πίεση ίσως, δεν πιστεύω ότι θα είχα φύγει. Όπως δεν έφυγα και όταν έμαθα για το πρόβλημά της, όχι από εκείνη βέβαια. Με είχε τόσο πολύ συνεπάρει από την αρχή σχεδόν της γνωριμίας μας (χωρίς τότε να ξέρω ότι θα έφτανα να την ερωτευτώ τόσο έντονα και εμμονικά), που δεν θα με πείραζε να την έχω ως μια υπέροχη διαδικυακή φίλη με την ελπίδα ότι κάποτε θα την γνώριζα. Όπως δηλαδή έκανα και μέχρι πριν ένα μήνα, με τη διαφορά ότι δεν θα είχα επιτρέψει στον εαυτό μου να δεθεί μαζί της και να πάθει όσα έπαθε, ξέροντας από την αρχή-αρχή την αλήθεια. "Από μακρυά κι αγαπημένοι" θα ήταν η λογική μου. Δεν ξέρω φυσικά εκείνη πως θα το δεχόταν, αφού θεωρώ σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι αυτό που επιδίωκε και επιδιώκει είναι "ερωτικές σχέσεις" τέτοιου τύπου και όχι κάτι λιγότερο. Οπότε, μάλλον δεν θα μου εκμυστηρευόταν ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο, πέρα από αυτοαναιρούμενες νύξεις. Μην ξεχνάς, ποτέ δεν εξέθεσε τον εαυτό της σε οπτική επαφή, κρατούσε ακόμα και την τωρινή της εμφάνιση ως ένα επτασφράγιστο μυστικό, τουλάχιστον σε μένα, υποθέτω και στους άλλους. Υπάρχει αυτή η βασικότατη διαφορά με τη δική σου ιστορία που τουλάχιστον, έστω και για ελάχιστες φορές, βρέθηκες με τον άνθρωπο αυτό, τον κοίταξες στα μάτια.

----------


## elisabet

Όχι δεν ήταν ελάχιστες, ήταν όσο περισσότερες επέτρεπαν οι συνθήκες, περνούσαμε μαζί σαβκα, αργίες, διακοπές , κανονίζαμε μετακόμιση,δεν κρύφτηκε ποτέ σε αυτό, ίσα ίσα τις επιζητούσε τις συναντήσεις πολύ. Στη δική σου περίπτωση ήξερε πως δεν την έπαιρνε, από κοντά δεν θα μπορούσε να κρύψει το πρόβλημα της άλλο...στη δική μου δεν υπήρχε τέτοιο θέμα, ήταν ένας άνθρωπος λειτουργικός που δούλευε, είχε τις δραστηριότητες του..δεν φαινόταν κάτι παράξενο.

Κάθε φορά που γράφεις πάντως, βρίσκω μια καινούργια ομοιότητα. Θα μείνω στο ξεχωριστός που σου είπε αναφερόμενη στην συμπεριφορά σου μετά το φάουλ της. Σίγουρα δείχνει αυτό που λες, οτι προφανώς μέχρι τότε είχε φάει κάμποσα μπλοκ με την συμπεριφορά της ώστε η δικιά σου αντίδραση της φάνηκε ξεχωριστή. Εμμέσως πλην σαφώς όμως σε έδενε εκείνη την στιγμή. Σου είπε κάτι που σε έκανε να νιώσεις κολακευμένος, διαφορετικός, ξεχωριστός. Ήταν σα να σου έδινε εκείνη την στιγμή την αποδοχή της, σα να σου λέει "εγώ που είμαι τόσο διαφορετική και ξεχωριστή και οι άλλοι δεν με καταλαβαίνουν και φεύγουν γιατί είναι μικροί για να καταλάβουν και να αντέξουν, βρήκα εσένα που καταλαβαίνεις" και αμεσως γίνεσαι και συ ξεχωριστός δίπλα της. Δεν είσαι ξεχωριστός από μόνος σου, η συγκεκριμένη συμπεριφορά/ανεκτικότητα απέναντι της σε κάνει να είσαι. Όσο μπορείς να έχεις αυτή τη συμπεριφορά θα συνεχίσεις να είσαι ξεχωριστός, αν την αλλάξεις θα γίνεις ένας από τους άλλους , τους "κακούς" που την κρίνουν, που απλά δεν την κατάλαβαν. Και σε προκαταβάλει και πάλι. Εσύ από την πλευρά σου λες οτι απλά θες να ακούσεις την εξήγηση της, κάτι που θεωρείς φυσιολογικό και που πιθανόν θα έκανες σε κάθε περίπτωση, εκείνη θεωρεί ήδη οτι την "συγχώρεσες" αφού είσαι ξεχωριστός.
Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρη οτι ελάχιστα άκουσες, αν ακουσες την εξήγηση μετά από αυτό, μάλλον δεν χρειαζόταν, το είχες πάρει ήδη το μνμ οτι την συγχώρεσες. 
Είναι επίσης κλασσική συμπεριφορά χειριστικού ανθρώπου. Κάνω την μ@λακία μου, και μόνο που μου δίνεις την ευκαιρία να με ακούσεις σε εκθειάζω, κατηγορώ και ρίχνω μόνη/ος μου τον εαυτό μου ώστε να μην σου αφήσω τον χώρο και τον χρόνο να το κάνεις εσύ, εσένα συνεχώς σε ανεβάζω ώστε να νιώσεις σπουδαίος. Σπουδαίος όχι σαν ξεχωριστή οντότητα όμως, σπουδαίος που με συγχωρείς. ΚΙ έτσι μετά ότι βλακεία και να βρω για εξήγηση δεν θα παίξει κανένα ρόλο, γιατί εσύ έχεις ήδη αποφασίσει να με συγχωρήσεις. Κι έχω εν μέρει εδραιώσει αυτό το μοτίβο και στο μέλλον αφού κάνω σαφές πως όσο με συγχωρείς θα είσαι σπουδαίος στα μάτια μου.

----------


## avgeris

> Όχι δεν ήταν ελάχιστες, ήταν όσο περισσότερες επέτρεπαν οι συνθήκες, περνούσαμε μαζί σαβκα, αργίες, διακοπές , κανονίζαμε μετακόμιση,δεν κρύφτηκε ποτέ σε αυτό, ίσα ίσα τις επιζητούσε τις συναντήσεις πολύ. Στη δική σου περίπτωση ήξερε πως δεν την έπαιρνε, από κοντά δεν θα μπορούσε να κρύψει το πρόβλημα της άλλο...στη δική μου δεν υπήρχε τέτοιο θέμα, ήταν ένας άνθρωπος λειτουργικός που δούλευε, είχε τις δραστηριότητες του..δεν φαινόταν κάτι παράξενο.
> 
> Κάθε φορά που γράφεις πάντως, βρίσκω μια καινούργια ομοιότητα. Θα μείνω στο ξεχωριστός που σου είπε αναφερόμενη στην συμπεριφορά σου μετά το φάουλ της. Σίγουρα δείχνει αυτό που λες, οτι προφανώς μέχρι τότε είχε φάει κάμποσα μπλοκ με την συμπεριφορά της ώστε η δικιά σου αντίδραση της φάνηκε ξεχωριστή. Εμμέσως πλην σαφώς όμως σε έδενε εκείνη την στιγμή. Σου είπε κάτι που σε έκανε να νιώσεις κολακευμένος, διαφορετικός, ξεχωριστός. Ήταν σα να σου έδινε εκείνη την στιγμή την αποδοχή της, σα να σου λέει "εγώ που είμαι τόσο διαφορετική και ξεχωριστή και οι άλλοι δεν με καταλαβαίνουν και φεύγουν γιατί είναι μικροί για να καταλάβουν και να αντέξουν, βρήκα εσένα που καταλαβαίνεις" και αμεσως γίνεσαι και συ ξεχωριστός δίπλα της. Δεν είσαι ξεχωριστός από μόνος σου, η συγκεκριμένη συμπεριφορά/ανεκτικότητα απέναντι της σε κάνει να είσαι. Όσο μπορείς να έχεις αυτή τη συμπεριφορά θα συνεχίσεις να είσαι ξεχωριστός, αν την αλλάξεις θα γίνεις ένας από τους άλλους , τους "κακούς" που την κρίνουν, που απλά δεν την κατάλαβαν. Και σε προκαταβάλει και πάλι. Εσύ από την πλευρά σου λες οτι απλά θες να ακούσεις την εξήγηση της, κάτι που θεωρείς φυσιολογικό και που πιθανόν θα έκανες σε κάθε περίπτωση, εκείνη θεωρεί ήδη οτι την "συγχώρεσες" αφού είσαι ξεχωριστός.
> Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρη οτι ελάχιστα άκουσες, αν ακουσες την εξήγηση μετά από αυτό, μάλλον δεν χρειαζόταν, το είχες πάρει ήδη το μνμ οτι την συγχώρεσες. 
> Είναι επίσης κλασσική συμπεριφορά χειριστικού ανθρώπου. Κάνω την μ@λακία μου, και μόνο που μου δίνεις την ευκαιρία να με ακούσεις σε εκθειάζω, κατηγορώ και ρίχνω μόνη/ος μου τον εαυτό μου ώστε να μην σου αφήσω τον χώρο και τον χρόνο να το κάνεις εσύ, εσένα συνεχώς σε ανεβάζω ώστε να νιώσεις σπουδαίος. Σπουδαίος όχι σαν ξεχωριστή οντότητα όμως, σπουδαίος που με συγχωρείς. ΚΙ έτσι μετά ότι βλακεία και να βρω για εξήγηση δεν θα παίξει κανένα ρόλο, γιατί εσύ έχεις ήδη αποφασίσει να με συγχωρήσεις. Κι έχω εν μέρει εδραιώσει αυτό το μοτίβο και στο μέλλον αφού κάνω σαφές πως όσο με συγχωρείς θα είσαι σπουδαίος στα μάτια μου.




Πόσο μα πόσο δίκιο έχεις στην ανάλυση που έκανες γι αυτήν. Για του λόγου το αληθές, να "προεκτείνω" λίγο το τι είχε συζητηθεί εκείνες τις μέρες μετά το πρώτο φάουλ της, όπως το χαρακτήρισες. Συγκεκριμένα, την επόμενη μέρα από το μήνυμα που της έστειλα και με χαρακτήρισε "ξεχωριστό", η μέρα που πλέον θα μιλούσαμε τηλεφωνικά για τις εξηγήσεις που μου χρωστούσε. Νωρίς το απόγευμα, στις 16 Νοεμβρίου, πιάνουμε κουβέντα και την αποκαλώ "φιλαράκι", όπως άλλωστε την είχα αποκαλέσει εξαρχής και την προηγούμενη μέρα, που θεωρητικά ακόμα ήμουν θυμωμένος. Να ο μικρός διάλογος που ακολούθησε μετά απ' αυτό:
ΕΚΕΙΝΗ
"Αφου το αποκαλεις φιλαρακι .. οκ παιρνω λιγο θαρρος"
ΕΓΩ
"Νομίζω σου τα είπα χτες.....και ισχυουν όλα.....το φιλαράκι εξακολουθεί να είναι φιλαράκι, γι αυτό θα πάρει την ευκαιρία που δικαιούται....σήμερα ήρθε η ώρα να ακούσω.....και θα το κάνω με χαρά....γιατί κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου θα πάρω κάτι που δικαιούμαι, μια εξήγηση....."
ΕΚΕΙΝΗ
"Εισαι πολυ γλυκος ανθρωπος."
ΕΓΩ
"Αυτό δεν το ξέρω.....μπορεί.....μπορεί και να είμαι μόνο με συγκεκριμένα άτομα....τι να σου πω.....τώρα νιώθω κι εγώ λίγο άβολα......(χαμόγελο)....θα μιλήσουμε το απόγευμα......να είσαι καλά..."
ΕΚΕΙΝΗ
"Πολλα εισαι......."

Τρομερή εντύπωση μου έκανε το ότι ακόμα έδειχνε σα να μην πίστευε ότι δεν την "σούταρα", ότι συνέχιζα να της μιλάω και να είμαι φιλικός απέναντί της, μια μέρα μόλις αφότου της είχα πει ότι ΟΚ, δεν έγινε και τίποτα, απλώς δώσε μου εξηγήσεις. Ακόμα πιο μεγάλη εντύπωση μου έκανε, και φάνηκε κιόλας από την αμηχανία μου, που με αποκάλεσε "γλυκό άνθρωπο" ενώ απλώς είχα επαναλάβει τα όσα της είχα πει και την προηγούμενη μέρα. Συνέχιζα να μην καταλαβαίνω πως κάτι τόσο αυτονόητο (οι εξηγήσεις και η δεύτερη ευκαιρία) φαινόταν στα μάτια της τόσο "υπέροχο", τόσο "ξεχωριστό", τόσο "γλυκό", ώστε να μου κάνει τα ανάλογα κομπλιμέντα. 
Μετά από καιρό κατάλαβα όσα ανέλυσες κι εσύ πιο πάνω αλλά και το ότι γενικά αρκετοί άλλοι δεν υπήρξαν προφανώς τόσο ανεκτικοί μαζί της.

Επειδή το έχω αφήσει να αιωρείται, θα πω και το λόγο που μου ανέφερε για τη ματαίωση της συνάντησής μας. Είναι ο ίδιος λόγος που επικαλέστηκε και μια βδομάδα μετά όταν της είπα ότι θα πήγαινα να τη δω, είναι και ένας λόγος που επικαλούνταν κάποιες φορές για να εκφράσει το πόσο δύσκολο ήταν να κανονίσει μια συνάντηση μαζί μου.
Η αδελφή της, χωρισμένη (αυτό είναι αλήθεια) παθαίνει κρίσεις και φεύγει από το σπίτι όπου μένει (ψέματα), αφήνοντας την 8χρονη κόρη της (υπαρκτό πρόσωπο) μόνη της (ψέματα κι αυτό). Η μητέρα της δεν μπορεί να κρατήσει τη μικρή (ψέματα) επειδή είναι επιφορτισμένη με τη φροντίδα του καρκινοπαθή πατέρα (πραφανώς ψέματα), άρα μένει σε εκείνη (την κοπέλα για την οποία μιλάμε) η φροντίδα του παιδιού. Αυτό είχε συμβεί και εκείνο το Π/Σ/Κ που θα βρισκόμασταν, η αδελφή της μάλιστα είχε εξαφανιστεί επί 5 μέρες (έτσι μου εξήγησε τις περίεργες συμπεριφορές της τις μέρες πριν βρεθούμε, με τα "χασίμάτά" της και τα μη-σημεία ζωής) και δεν ήξερσν που να τη βρουν. Ως δια μαγείας, η αδελφή επέστρεψε Κυριακή μεσημέρι, όταν ήταν πλέον αργά να με ειδοποιήσει ότι όλα καλά και μπορούσαμε να βρεθούμε. 
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η αδελφή της μια χαρά κρατάει τη μικρή, το ίδιο και οι παππούς-γιαγιά και η ίδια την απασχολεί κάποιες ώρες που η αδελφή της πιθανό να λείπει σε κάποια δουλειά. Λίγες ώρες τη βδομάδα, σίγουρα όχι ολόκληρες μέρες και ολόκληρα Σ/Κ όπως μου έλεγε και αυτό καθιστούσε αδύνατο να βρισκόμαστε. 
Η εξήγησή της έμπαζε από παντού. Μάλιστα, της είπα ότι δεν έβρισκα το λόγο να μην ειδωθούμε έστω για 2-3 ώρες μέσα στο Σ/Κ, η ίδια μάλιστα μου είπε (εκ των υστέρων), ότι θα μπορούσαμε να βρεθούμε στο σπίτι της όταν η μικρή θα είχε κοιμηθεί, κατά τις 9-10 το βράδυ. Το ίδιο είχε κάνει πολλές φορές στο παρελθόν, όπως μου είπε με φίλους και γνωστούς. Κάποια στιγμή μάλιστα μου είπε ότι ψάχνει τοίχο να κοπανήσει το κεφάλι της που δεν με άφησε να πάω στην πόλη της, θεωρώντας ότι δεν ήταν σοβαρός λόγος να μη συναντηθούμε, αλλά μια βδομάδα μετά όταν της είπα ότι ξαναετοιμάζομαι να πάω να τη δω, με απέτρεψε λέγοντάς μου "πως θα αφήσω τη μικρή μόνη της" κι ενώ η αδελφή της είχε επιστρέψει !!!! "1-2 ώρες ένα μεσημέρι μπορεί να την κρατήσει η μαμά σου" της είπα, "δε την εμπιστεύομαι καθόλου, αν κρίνω από το πως μεγάλωσε εμένα !!!!", μου απάντησε. Μου έκανε μάλιστα καυγά επειδή της είπα ότι δεν μπορεί να είναι τόσο σίγουρη ότι η αδελφή της θα εξαφανιστεί πάλι το Σ/Κ και να μην σκέφτεται συνεχώς το χειρότερο σενάριο, λέγοντάς μου "κοίτα, δεν το αφήνουμε εδώ; Μην ασχολείσαι άλλο μαζί μου, άστο, δε χρειάζεται να το προχωρήσουμε, δεν θα βγάλει πουθενά μια τέτοια σχέση". Φυσικά, χωρίς να ξέρω ακόμα τι συνέβαινε, κάτι τέτοιο μου φάνηκε τουλάχιστον παράξενο ως σκέψη. Ήταν μια ακόμα χειριστική συμπεριφορά της που με έκανε ακόμα πιο εμμονικό μαζί της, πιστεύοντας ότι απλώς έπαιζε "παιχνιδάκια" και μου έκανε "νάζια" κακής ποιότητας.
Εκείνο το βράδυ, μετά τον καυγά που μου ζήτησε να μην ασχολούμαι άλλο μαζί της, εμφάνισα τρομερή ταχυπαλμία και δύσπνοια μαζί με ρίγος σε όλο μου το σώμα. Τότε οριοθετώ την ουσιαστική απαρχή της εμμονικής προσήλωσής μου σε αυτήν. Ήταν Τετάρτη 23 Νοεμβρίου, μια μέρα μετά θα γινόταν και η παρεξήγηση με το σπίτι της φίλης μου που δεν μπορούσα να μιλήσω δυνατά στοι τηλέφωνο, θα μου μιλούσε άσχημα και θα με έκανε να νιώσω ακόμα πιο άσχημα, να νιώσω ότι της είχα φερθεί σκάρτα (ακυρώνοντας ουσιαστικά τη δική της ευθύνη στην ιστορία με τις συνεχείς ακυρώσεις και αναβολές μέσα από αστείες δικαιολογίες). Από εκεί και μετά πλέον πιστεύω ότι της έκανα δώρο τον πλήρη έλεγχο των συναισθημάτων μου και τη χειραγώγηση των σκέψεων και της θέλησής μου.
Όσο τα επαναφέρω στο μυαλό, τόσο πιο καθαρά γίνονται όλα και τόσο πιο πολύ νόημα αποκτούν κάποιες συμπεριφορές.

----------


## elis

Ρε μεγάλε δηλαδή η αγάπη σου είναι απλή εξιστόρηση γεγονότων γτ δε μας λεσ τι ένιωσες που είναι η αγάπη σου το πάθος είκοσι σελίδες κουτσομπολιό κανεισ πάρτο χαμπάρι το ότι σε πιστεύουν δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την αξία σου επίσης ότι η κοπέλα δε σ φέρθηκε καλά δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την αξία της

----------


## avgeris

> Ρε μεγάλε δηλαδή η αγάπη σου είναι απλή εξιστόρηση γεγονότων γτ δε μας λεσ τι ένιωσες που είναι η αγάπη σου το πάθος είκοσι σελίδες κουτσομπολιό κανεισ πάρτο χαμπάρι το ότι σε πιστεύουν δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την αξία σου επίσης ότι η κοπέλα δε σ φέρθηκε καλά δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την αξία της



Δεν με ενδιαφέρει ούτε η αξία μου, ούτε η αξία της ούτε η αξία κανενός. Δεν ήρθα εδώ για αποτίμηση αξιών. Το ξαναείπα, δεν μπήκα σε αίθουσα δικαστηρίου, μπήκα σε φόρουμ υποστήριξης για να βρω ανθρώπους πρόθυμους να με ακούσουν και να μου πουν τη γνώμη τους. 
Πάντως, μιας και μίλησες για συναισθήματα, μάλλον συνεχίζεις να μην διαβάζεις όλα όσα γράφω. Χτες βράδυ μόλις, έλεγα ότι "*Με είχε τόσο πολύ συνεπάρει από την αρχή σχεδόν της γνωριμίας μας (χωρίς τότε να ξέρω ότι θα έφτανα να την ερωτευτώ τόσο έντονα και εμμονικά)*" όπως και ότι "*τότε απλώς ένιωθα γοητευμένος που "γνώρισα" μια τέτοια "αλλιώτικη" κοπέλα. Είχα στο μυαλό μου ότι σε δυο βδομάδες θα την έβλεπα από κοντά και θα γινόταν πραγματικότητα τα όσα μου δημιουργούσε στη φαντασία ως εικόνες"*. Αν αυτά δεν σου φαίνονται περιγραφή δυνατών συναισθημάτων, αναρωτιέμαι τι άλλο μπορεί να είναι.

----------


## elis

δε συμφωνω με το πωσ το παρουσιαζεισ

----------


## avgeris

Και σήμερα, πάλι, ξαναέκανε την εμφάνισή της, πατώντας "Τέλειο" στη νέα φωτογραφία προφίλ που ανέβασα την περασμένη βδομάδα (την προηγούμενη την είχα εδώ και δύο χρόνια). Δεν είμαστε πλέον φίλοι, ο κοινός γνωστός μας δεν πάτησε κάποιο like, είναι φανερό ότι επισκέπτεται συχνά το προφίλ μου (δεν περίμενα άλλωστε και κάτι άλλο). Πως αντέδρασα όταν είδα την πατημένη καρδούλα το πρωί; Με έπιασαν τα γέλια. Ναι, τα γέλια. Άντε τα αιτήματα φιλίας και τα μηνύματα, σήμερα έκανε θριαμβευτική εμφάνιση δημόσια, είπε στους φίλους μου, έμμεσα βέβαια, "κοιτάξτε, είμαι ακόμα εδώ, δεν έφυγα οριστικά". Μόνο η τωρινή κοπελιά μου είχε πατήσει "Τέλειο" στη φωτογραφία, οι υπόλοιποι ένα απλό like. Τις επόμενες μέρες, βδομάδες, δεν ξέρω, περιμένω πλέον και κάποιο σχόλιό της σε δημόσιες αναρτήσεις μου. Μάλλον δεν το περιμένω. Για να είμαι απόλυτα ειλικρινής, ΑΝΗΣΥΧΩ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ.
Το αστείο είναι ότι σε μια παλιά της φωτογραφία, που έχει ακόμα δικά μου σχόλια από το Δεκέμβρη, είδα ότι έχει ήδη προχωρήσει το "παιχνίδι" της με το επόμενο "λάφυρο", εκείνον που κρατούσε εφεδρεία και άρχισε να του στέλνει καρδούλες μόλις της γύρισα πλάτη. Του έγραφε λοιπόν ως απάντηση σε δικό του σχόλιο "ανυπομονώ να σε γνωρίσω" και εκείνος της είπε "κι εγώ ανυπομονώ" συνοδεία με μια καρδιά. Πραγματικά, εκεί δεν ήξερα αν έπρεπε να συνεχίσω να γελάω ή να προβληματιστώ και να λυπηθώ. Μάλλον το δεύτερο. Και δεν ξέρω για ποιον πιο πολύ......

----------


## avgeris

Διαπίστωσα ότι ανέβασε στον τοίχο της δημόσια (δεν το έκανε ποτέ αυτό, πάντα είχε φίλτρα μόνο για φίλους) μια εικόνα από το διαδίκτυο που λέει, στα αγγλικά, το εξής:
"Ένα από τα πιο θλιβερά πράγματα στη ζωή είναι όταν δυο άνθρωποι φτάνουν να γνωριστούν καλά- τα μυστικά τους, τι αγαπούν, τι μισούν, στην κυριολεξία τα πάντα, και μετά ξαναγίνονται ξένοι. Είναι σα να πρέπει να περπατήσεις δίπλα τους και να προσποιηθείς ότι δεν τους ξέρεις, δεν τους μίλησες ποτέ πριν, όταν στην πραγματικότητα, ξέρεις τα πάντα γι αυτούς."

Η ανάρτηση αυτή έγινε 5 λεπτά μετά το "Τέλειο" στην φωτογραφία μου. Το σχολίασε ο κοινός μας "φίλος" και το είδα στις ανακοινώσεις μου. Δε νομίζω ότι μπορώ να αμφιβάλλω για το που πήγαινε (ειδικά από τη στιγμή που κοινοποιήθηκε δημόσια). Αν όχι μόνο για μένα, σίγουρα ΚΑΙ για μένα, αν σκεφτούμε ότι πιθανόν να έχει παιχτεί ανάλογο σκηνικό και με άλλους. Βέβαια, η χρονική "σύμπτωση" με τη φωτογραφία μου δεν ξέρω αν είναι τυχαία.

Γενικά, τελευταία κοινοποιεί πολλά πράγματα δημόσια και δεν ξέρω αν ΚΑΙ αυτό είναι σύμπτωση. Η ίδια μου είχε πει παλιά ότι δεν ήθελε να μοιράζεται αναρτήσεις της με μη "φίλους", ξαφνικά αυτό άλλαξε.

Όσα μέλη του φόρυμ στοιχημάτιζαν στην "επανεμφάνισή" της παρά τη σιωπή μου, μάλλον έχοιυν αρχίσει να δικαιώνονται σιγά-σιγά......

----------


## kutchunie

Το βρίσκω λογικό να ασχολήται η κοπέλα, δεδομένων των όσων μας έχεις πει για εκείνη. Όσο διαταραγμένος και να ειναι ενας άνθρωπος ψυχικά, έχει τις ίδιες ανάγκες με όλους και μια απο αυτές είναι η κοινωνικότητα. Αφού η ανάγκη της για κοινωνικότητα (και όχι μόνο σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα σου) μπορεί να επικοινωνηθεί και να καλυφθεί εικονικά ας πούμε, αυτό θα κάνει. Εσύ γιατί συνεχίζεις να ασχολήσαι μαζί της και μάλιστα κακοηθέστατα. Να ξέρεις πως της έχεις κάνει κακό κι εσύ με την συμπεριφορά σου και επειδή υπήρξα ανασφαλής τυπος και τάσεις φυγεις και εγκατέλειπα χωρις λόγο συντρόφους μου, εξαφανιζόμουν, μπορώ να σου εγγυηθώ ότι αν η κοπέλα ήταν στο μηδεν την πήγες στο μείον ένα. 
Το ότι δημοσιεύεις έτσι φόρα παρτίδα γραπτά δεν είναι και το πιο κομψό πράγμα. Όσο τρελό κι αν σου φαίνεται, η κοπελιά έφαγε σκάλωμα που ασχολήθηκες, ένοιωσε αποδεκτή, μπορούσε να χειριστεί εσένα χωρίς φόβο, που σημαίνει πως σε εξειδανίκευσε, σε θεώρησε και απο τα γεγονοτα σε θεωρεί κάτι ακριβό ας πουμε γιατί ησουν ο "σύντροφος" της σε διάφορα που κατά πάσα πιθανότητα αγνοείς. Αυτό που κάνεις, που δημοσιοποιείς γραπτά της, είναι άκρως κατινίστικο και θα το θεωρούσα και προδοσία. Εχει πρόσβαση σε η/υ και παιζει και να βολτάρει στο φορουμ, όλα είναι πιθανά. Πως νομίζεις πως θα νοιώσει αν τα διαβάσει όλα αυτά; 
Μην προσπαθείς να την αποδομήσεις με τόσο φθηνό τρόπο. Δεν είναι ντροπή αν ενοιωσες όμορφα πράγματα για εκείνη, ούτε και άρρωστο είναι που έγινε με τον τρόπο αυτό. Απλώς θεωρώ πως το να προσπαθείς να βοηθήσεις έναν άνθρωπο τέτοιον, του οποίου οι αντιστάσεις στην πραγματικότητα είναι σαν πέτρινοι τοίχοι με 10 μέτρα ύψος και 2 μέτρα πάχος κι εσύ λόγω άγνοιας (διαχείρισης ενός τέτοιου ανθρώπου) περιμένεις να τους ρίξεις χτυπώντας με αυγά...

----------


## elisabet

> Το βρίσκω λογικό να ασχολήται η κοπέλα, δεδομένων των όσων μας έχεις πει για εκείνη. Όσο διαταραγμένος και να ειναι ενας άνθρωπος ψυχικά, έχει τις ίδιες ανάγκες με όλους και μια απο αυτές είναι η κοινωνικότητα. Αφού η ανάγκη της για κοινωνικότητα (και όχι μόνο σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα σου) μπορεί να επικοινωνηθεί και να καλυφθεί εικονικά ας πούμε, αυτό θα κάνει. Εσύ γιατί συνεχίζεις να ασχολήσαι μαζί της και μάλιστα κακοηθέστατα. Να ξέρεις πως της έχεις κάνει κακό κι εσύ με την συμπεριφορά σου και επειδή υπήρξα ανασφαλής τυπος και τάσεις φυγεις και εγκατέλειπα χωρις λόγο συντρόφους μου, εξαφανιζόμουν, μπορώ να σου εγγυηθώ ότι αν η κοπέλα ήταν στο μηδεν την πήγες στο μείον ένα. 
> Το ότι δημοσιεύεις έτσι φόρα παρτίδα γραπτά δεν είναι και το πιο κομψό πράγμα. Όσο τρελό κι αν σου φαίνεται, η κοπελιά έφαγε σκάλωμα που ασχολήθηκες, ένοιωσε αποδεκτή, μπορούσε να χειριστεί εσένα χωρίς φόβο, που σημαίνει πως σε εξειδανίκευσε, σε θεώρησε και απο τα γεγονοτα σε θεωρεί κάτι ακριβό ας πουμε γιατί ησουν ο "σύντροφος" της σε διάφορα που κατά πάσα πιθανότητα αγνοείς. Αυτό που κάνεις, που δημοσιοποιείς γραπτά της, είναι άκρως κατινίστικο και θα το θεωρούσα και προδοσία. Εχει πρόσβαση σε η/υ και παιζει και να βολτάρει στο φορουμ, όλα είναι πιθανά. Πως νομίζεις πως θα νοιώσει αν τα διαβάσει όλα αυτά; 
> Μην προσπαθείς να την αποδομήσεις με τόσο φθηνό τρόπο. Δεν είναι ντροπή αν ενοιωσες όμορφα πράγματα για εκείνη, ούτε και άρρωστο είναι που έγινε με τον τρόπο αυτό. Απλώς θεωρώ πως το να προσπαθείς να βοηθήσεις έναν άνθρωπο τέτοιον, του οποίου οι αντιστάσεις στην πραγματικότητα είναι σαν πέτρινοι τοίχοι με 10 μέτρα ύψος και 2 μέτρα πάχος κι εσύ λόγω άγνοιας (διαχείρισης ενός τέτοιου ανθρώπου) περιμένεις να τους ρίξεις χτυπώντας με αυγά...


Δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς το σχόλιο σου. Τι εννοείς οτι την πήγε από το μηδέν στο μείον ένα; Με το γεγονός οτι την άφησε ή με τον τρόπο που έγινε;
Η αλήθεια είναι οτι και μένα μου φαίνεται κάπως "άκομψο" να δημοσιεύονται αυτούσιοι διάλογοι, αλλά αυτό που καταλαβαίνω από τον θεματοθέτη είναι οτι έχει ακόμα θυμό κι ας έχει προχωρήσει και έχει ανάγκη από "μάρτυρες", σα να θέλει να πει όσα περισσότερα μπορεί ψάχνοντας να βρει ακριβώς τι του ξέφυγε, που την πάτησε.
Όσο δεν φωτογραφίζονται πρόσωπα, πόλεις κτλ δεν βρίσκω το πρόβλημα αν και έθεσες μια παράμετρο, αυτή του να διαβάσει η ίδια, που δεν είχα σκεφτεί.

----------


## avgeris

> Το βρίσκω λογικό να ασχολήται η κοπέλα, δεδομένων των όσων μας έχεις πει για εκείνη. Όσο διαταραγμένος και να ειναι ενας άνθρωπος ψυχικά, έχει τις ίδιες ανάγκες με όλους και μια απο αυτές είναι η κοινωνικότητα. Αφού η ανάγκη της για κοινωνικότητα (και όχι μόνο σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα σου) μπορεί να επικοινωνηθεί και να καλυφθεί εικονικά ας πούμε, αυτό θα κάνει. Εσύ γιατί συνεχίζεις να ασχολήσαι μαζί της και μάλιστα κακοηθέστατα. Να ξέρεις πως της έχεις κάνει κακό κι εσύ με την συμπεριφορά σου και επειδή υπήρξα ανασφαλής τυπος και τάσεις φυγεις και εγκατέλειπα χωρις λόγο συντρόφους μου, εξαφανιζόμουν, μπορώ να σου εγγυηθώ ότι αν η κοπέλα ήταν στο μηδεν την πήγες στο μείον ένα. 
> Το ότι δημοσιεύεις έτσι φόρα παρτίδα γραπτά δεν είναι και το πιο κομψό πράγμα. Όσο τρελό κι αν σου φαίνεται, η κοπελιά έφαγε σκάλωμα που ασχολήθηκες, ένοιωσε αποδεκτή, μπορούσε να χειριστεί εσένα χωρίς φόβο, που σημαίνει πως σε εξειδανίκευσε, σε θεώρησε και απο τα γεγονοτα σε θεωρεί κάτι ακριβό ας πουμε γιατί ησουν ο "σύντροφος" της σε διάφορα που κατά πάσα πιθανότητα αγνοείς. Αυτό που κάνεις, που δημοσιοποιείς γραπτά της, είναι άκρως κατινίστικο και θα το θεωρούσα και προδοσία. Εχει πρόσβαση σε η/υ και παιζει και να βολτάρει στο φορουμ, όλα είναι πιθανά. Πως νομίζεις πως θα νοιώσει αν τα διαβάσει όλα αυτά; 
> Μην προσπαθείς να την αποδομήσεις με τόσο φθηνό τρόπο. Δεν είναι ντροπή αν ενοιωσες όμορφα πράγματα για εκείνη, ούτε και άρρωστο είναι που έγινε με τον τρόπο αυτό. Απλώς θεωρώ πως το να προσπαθείς να βοηθήσεις έναν άνθρωπο τέτοιον, του οποίου οι αντιστάσεις στην πραγματικότητα είναι σαν πέτρινοι τοίχοι με 10 μέτρα ύψος και 2 μέτρα πάχος κι εσύ λόγω άγνοιας (διαχείρισης ενός τέτοιου ανθρώπου) περιμένεις να τους ρίξεις χτυπώντας με αυγά...



Πρώτα απ' όλα.....το ότι συνεχίζει να κάνει τουλάχιστον με ακόμα ένα άτομο (στα φανερά, στα κρυφά δεν ξέρω με πόσους) τα ίδια που έκανε και με μένα (με επανάληψη μάλιστα σε μορφή μότο των ίδιων εκφράαεων που έλεγε σε μένα) σημαίνει ότι δεν χρειαζόταν εμένα για να πάει στο μείον ένα, αν δεχτώ ότι συνέβη κάτι τέτοιο εξαιτίας μου. Να δεχτώ όπως το θέτεις, ότι ίσως, ΙΣΩΣ, υπήρξα το "μαχαίρι" με το οποίο αυτοτραυματίστηκε, το θέμα είναι ότι έτσι κι αλλιώς έψαχνε για μαχαίρι, είτε θα ήμουν εγώ είτε κάποιος άλλος.
Δεύτερον, ό,τι γράφουμε σε ένα μέσο κοινωνικής δικτύωσης, ακόμα και σε προσωπικό μήνυμα, ξέρουμε ότι μπορεί να δημοσιευτεί οπουδήποτε από οποιονδήποτε. "Κατινίστικο", "προδοσία" είναι κουβέντες που δεν τις δέχομαι με τίποτα. Γιατί δηλαδή είναι εντάξει να επαναφέρω διαλόγους που έγιναν τηλεφωνικά και είναι "προδοτικό" όταν αυτοί οι διάλογοι έγιναν γραπτά; Αν δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις το λόγο για τον οποίο δημοσίευσα το ένα εκατομμυριοστό (κι αυτό με "φιλτράρισμα") των διαλόγων μας μέσω μηνυμάτων (αποκρύπτοντας πάντα ονόματα, πόλεις και οτιδήποτε άλλο "φωτογραφίζει" πρόσωπα και καταστάσεις), μπορώ να σου τον πω. Το απάντησε, έμμεσα, και η elisabet. Ψάχνω να βρω εκείνο το κάτι που πιθανό να μου διέφυγε εκείνες τις στιγμές, τη λέξη ή την φράση που μπορεί να μου δώσει κάποιες απαντήσεις που ακόμα χρειάζομαι (και δεν το θεωρώ ούτε παράλογο ούτε κακό). Όπως έχεις δει, υπήρξαν άτομα που μπόρεσαν να "αποκρυπτογραφήσουν" μέσα από κάποια μηνύματά της, στοιχεία και νοήματα που εμένα μου είχαν διαφύγει (π.χ. τις χειριστικές τακτικές της). Δεν το θεωρώ κομψό ούτε εγώ, αλλά δεν το θεωρώ ούτε "κατινιά" ούτε "προδοσία" - "κατινιά" είναι να αναφέρεις πράγματα που δεν σε αφορούν σε ανθρώπους που δεν τους αφορούν, όχι να αναλύεις κομάτι-κομμάτι αυτό που σε απασχολεί με ανθρώπους που πιθανό να θέλουν να σε βοηθήσουν, "προδοσία" θα ήταν αν έλεγα φόρα παρτίδα όνομα, διεύθυνση κλπ., όχι το να συμπληρώνω την ιστορία με κάποια στοιχεία. 
Θα ήταν ευχής έργο να "βόλταρε" στο φόρουμ. Η ίδια θεωρεί ότι δεν έχει κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα, ακόμα και τον υποτιθέμενο αλκοολισμό της μόνη της θέλει να τον αντιμετωπίσει, τι δουλειά θα είχε να "βολτάρει" σε φόρουμ ψυχικών διαταραχών; Εδώ την ψυχίατρό της πολυτέλεια τη θεωρούσε, "τι να μου κάνει αυτή, ένα ήπιο αντικαταθλιπτικό να πάρω και δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα", ονομάτιζε μάλιστα η ίδια τα φάρμακα που ήθελε, οτιδήποτε άλλο συνιστούσαν οι γιατροί ήταν "καραμελίτσες" που θα της έκαναν κακό. Μακάρι, ειλικρινά, να "βόλταρε" στο φόρουμ, αυτό θα ήταν το πρώτο βήμα παραδοχής της διαταραχής της. Κάτι που φυσικά, δεν έχει γίνει ως τώρα.
Δεν θέλω με τίποτα να την αποδομήσω. Το πως νιώθω ακόμα η καρδιά μου το ξέρει. Ούτε ντρέπομαι για αυτό. Απαντήσεις σε κάποια θέματα προσπαθώ ακόμα να βρω και ο καλύτερος χρόνος να γίνει αυτό είναι όσο έχω ακόμα "φρέσκιες" αναμνήσεις. Δεν μπορώ να βρω αυτές τις απαντήσεις μόνος μου και προσπαθώ να ακούσω γνώμες από όσους πιθανό μπορούν να "αποκρυπτογραφήσουν" πιο εύκολα συμπεριφορές και αντιδράσεις. Άνθρωποι που έχουν ζήσει ανάλογες ιστορίες, έχουν βιώσει ανάλογα συναισθήματα, έχουν αναπτύξει πιθανόν οι ίδιοι τέτοιες συμπεριφορές κάποια στιγμή στη ζωή τους. Αν αυτό το θεωρείς, εσύ και άλλοι ίσως, κακό και φτηνό, εγώ το θεωρώ απαραίτητο στο να φτάσω επιτέλους στην πλήρη απομάκρυνση της σκέψης και των συναισθημάτων μου από αυτή την ιστορία. Σε μια προσωπική "λύτρωση" και "απεξάρτηση", αν θέλεις.

----------


## avgeris

> Δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς το σχόλιο σου. Τι εννοείς οτι την πήγε από το μηδέν στο μείον ένα; Με το γεγονός οτι την άφησε ή με τον τρόπο που έγινε;
> Η αλήθεια είναι οτι και μένα μου φαίνεται κάπως "άκομψο" να δημοσιεύονται αυτούσιοι διάλογοι, αλλά αυτό που καταλαβαίνω από τον θεματοθέτη είναι οτι έχει ακόμα θυμό κι ας έχει προχωρήσει και έχει *ανάγκη από "μάρτυρες"*, σα να *θέλει να πει όσα περισσότερα μπορεί ψάχνοντας να βρει ακριβώς τι του ξέφυγε, που την πάτησε.*
> *Όσο δεν φωτογραφίζονται πρόσωπα, πόλεις κτλ δεν βρίσκω το πρόβλημα* αν και έθεσες μια παράμετρο, αυτή του να διαβάσει η ίδια, που δεν είχα σκεφτεί.



Είσαι 100% μέσα.

----------


## kutchunie

> Δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς το σχόλιο σου. Τι εννοείς οτι την πήγε από το μηδέν στο μείον ένα; Με το γεγονός οτι την άφησε ή με τον τρόπο που έγινε;
> Η αλήθεια είναι οτι και μένα μου φαίνεται κάπως "άκομψο" να δημοσιεύονται αυτούσιοι διάλογοι, αλλά αυτό που καταλαβαίνω από τον θεματοθέτη είναι οτι έχει ακόμα θυμό κι ας έχει προχωρήσει και έχει ανάγκη από "μάρτυρες", σα να θέλει να πει όσα περισσότερα μπορεί ψάχνοντας να βρει ακριβώς τι του ξέφυγε, που την πάτησε.
> Όσο δεν φωτογραφίζονται πρόσωπα, πόλεις κτλ δεν βρίσκω το πρόβλημα αν και έθεσες μια παράμετρο, αυτή του να διαβάσει η ίδια, που δεν είχα σκεφτεί.


Σαφώς και δεν εννοώ την εγκατάλειψη. Δε θα κρίνω την επιλογή του ανθρώπου να διαχειρίζεται τις σχέσεις του, αλοίμονο. Εννοώ το εντελώς προφανές. Ο ορισμός της τρέλας, όποια ταμπέλα κι αν κουβαλάει αυτή (διπολική διαταραχή, κατάθλιψη, ψυχωση κοκ) είναι η λανθασμένη/εσφαλμένη αντίληψη της πραγματικότητας. Χωρις πολλές πολλές αναλύσεις, αν όντως αγαπάς έναν άνθρωπο με ψυχική νόσο, το πιο λογικό και απλό που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να τον επαναφέρεις στην πραγματικότητα, να του την δείχνεις. Εφόσον δεν μιλάμε για ψυχωση που η παραίσθηση γινεται αντιληπτή ως πραγματικότητα, όλα τα ψεμματα της κοπέλας είναι συνειδητά. Δηλαδή δεν βλέπει φιγουρες ή νομίζει πως βγαίνει εξω και κάνει σεξ, το ξέρει ότι λέει ψέμματα γιατί υπάρχει συμπλεγμα ενδεχομένως. Κατ'αρχάς ενα εμπειρο μάτι θα το εβλεπε απο την αρχη που στο ξεκάρφωτο πετάει τον ετοιμοθάνατο πατέρα. Η κοπέλα οχι απλά φωναζει είμαι μόνη κ παλεύω, το ουρλιάζει. Άτομα με μαζοχιστικό και ηττοπαθη χαρακτήρα νοιώθουν άξια να αγαπηθουν ή να γινουν αποδεκτά ΜΟΝΟ εφόσον έχουν πονέσει. Η κοπέλα δεν πονούσε στην πραγματικότητρα, δεν υπήρχε κάτι τραγικό και απλώς κατασκευασε τις συνθήκες για να συμβεί. 
Το ότι απο το μηδεν την πήγε στο μείον ένα, κολλάει στο ότι αντι να της "τριψει" την πραγματικότητα που γνωριζε ο ίδιος στη μούρη και πολύ απλά να την βαλει να αναλάβει τις ευθύνες της, συνέχιζε το κρυφτό. Δεν ηταν ενας ανθρωπος απατεωνας που ηθελε να τον εκμεταλλευτει οικονομικά η να τον πειράξει και επρεπε να χει κι ο ιδιος στρατηγική ας πουμε, ενα ανθρωπινο πλάσμα χαμένο και πονεμένο ήτανε και λογικά είναι ακόμη, που αν απειχε ενα μετρο απο την πραγματικότητα, η στρευλώτητα αυτη ενισχήθηκε και η αποσταση απο το πραγματικό μεγάλωσε. Και το θέμα είναι πως το ανήθικο είναι πως δεν της είπε ποτέ την αλήθεια γιατί μεχρι και την τελευταια στιγμή πονταρε στο να βρεθεί μαζί της και φοβόταν πως αν της ελεγε το τι ξέρει θα έχανε κάθε πιθανότητα. Η κοπέλα αυτή δε θα φερθεί ποτε καλύτερα αν δεν αντιμετωπίσει την πραγματικότητα και δεν την αποδεχτεί, νοσεί. Ο ισορροπημένος της υπόθεσης όμως, δεν φερθηκε και ιδιαίτερα τίμια σε σχέση με την κατασταση της ψυχική. Πως να σου πω, ειναι σα να πιέζεις εναν τυφλό ανθρωπο να δει και να τον κατηγορείς απο πανω για τό ποσο άχρηστος είναι που δε μπορεί να κάνει κάτι απλό για εσένα που βλέπεις.
Εγώ εχω κακοποιηθεί ως παιδι με πολύ ασχημο τρόπο. Πιστευα υποσυνειδητα, πως δεν αξιζω τίποτα, οτι καλό είχα το εδιωχνα. Εδιωξα και τον αντρα μου απο κοντά μου. Δεν πονταρε πουθενά ομως, μου είπε την αληθεια, μου εδειξε την πραγματικότητα, έκανα αρκετο καιρο ψυχοθεραπεια τότε και η αποκάλυψη της αυτονόητης για τους υγειής ψυχικά αλήθειας ΄΄ηταν το φως που εψαχνα να βρω. Όταν σκεφτόμουν οσα μου είπε ενοιωθα σαν τον κολόμβο, και όμως για τους ανθρωπους τους υγιείς είναι δεδομενα. 
Θέλω να πω πως ο ανθρωπος που νοσεί ψυχικά δεν είοναι το κωλόπαιδο της παρέας, ούτε γουστάρει να φαίρεται ασχημα. Είναι αρρωστος και το λιγότερο που του αξίζει είναι σεβασμός και όχι να του φερονται σαν να ειναι θεαμα στο τσιρκο

----------


## kutchunie

> *Πρώτα απ' όλα.....το ότι συνεχίζει να κάνει τουλάχιστον με ακόμα ένα άτομο (στα φανερά, στα κρυφά δεν ξέρω με πόσους) τα ίδια που έκανε και με μένα (με επανάληψη μάλιστα σε μορφή μότο των ίδιων εκφράαεων που έλεγε σε μένα) σημαίνει ότι δεν χρειαζόταν εμένα για να πάει στο μείον ένα, αν δεχτώ ότι συνέβη κάτι τέτοιο εξαιτίας μου. Να δεχτώ όπως το θέτεις, ότι ίσως, ΙΣΩΣ, υπήρξα το "μαχαίρι" με το οποίο αυτοτραυματίστηκε, το θέμα είναι ότι έτσι κι αλλιώς έψαχνε για μαχαίρι, είτε θα ήμουν εγώ είτε κάποιος άλλος.*


Καμία σχέση. Ούτε καν κατάλαβες τι εννοώ σχετικά με την δική σου ευθύνη. 

Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα, το πιο λογικό είναι να μην πάρεις χαμπάρι και ακόμα πιο λογικό είναι να μην πάρεις ουτε στο μέλλον χαμπάρι αν σου ξανατύχει για πολλους λόγους. Πρώτον, όλοι οι ασχετοι με το θεμα ψυχικη υγεία όταν μιλάμε για άρρωστο ψυχικά είτε έχετε στο μυαλό σας τον τρελαντώνη είτε κανέναν χανιμπαλ λέκτερ είτε κανένα πρώην τοξικομανή που κάηκε απο τις χημείες και του φαίνεται. Καμία σχέση δηλαδή. Δεύτερον. Παραπάνω απάντησα στην ελισαβετ και της είπα οτι απο την πρώτη επαφή που είχατε, σου λέει εχω ετοιμοθάνατο πατερα στο ξεκάρφωτο και σου κλαίγεται εμμέσως. Είναι τρελή καμπάνα αυτη για να σε υποψιάσει για περίεργο χαρακτήρα. Ανθρωπος που περνάει τέτοιο πακέτο είτε το μοιράζεται με δικους του ανθρώπους είτε μπαινει στα ιντερνετ γιατί δε θέλει να το αναπαράγει και μιλάει με αγνωστους που δε θα αναπαραγουν την κατασταση για να "ξεφυγει", δεν το πουλάει στον πρώτο τυχοντα υποψηφιο ιντερνετικό φλέρτ. Απλά πραγματα. 

2 χρόνια δεν βρεθήκατε. 

Διαφορες συμπεριφορές κουλές.

Πολλά.

Δε θα σου πω πως αναγνωριζεις εναν ψυχικά αρρωστο άνθρωπο. Συνήθως δεν κυκλοφορούμε με ταμπέλες ή σημαδια που να προσδίσουν το "ελλατωματικό" του πράγματος. Θα σε συμβουλέψω κάτι όμως, ο μόνος τρόπος να προστατευσεις τον εαυτό σου απο την "τρελα" είναι να παραμένεις κι εσυ ο ίδιος στην πραγματικότητα και να στηρίζεσαι σε στοιχεία και οχι σε λόγια και προθέσεις. Να υπολογίζεις στο πραγματικό, όχι στο φαντασιακό, στο ιδανικό και ΚΥΡΙΩΣ να σέβεσαι τα όρια του άλλου. Τι αλλο ηθελες για να καταλάβεις ότι η κοπέλα δεν προκειτε να βρεθει μαζί σου; Στην αμερική να ήταν θα είχε ερθει εκατό φορές μεσα σε τόσο καιρο. Θέλω να πω ότι κι εσύ έχασες την επαφή με την πραγματικότητα κάπου. Αλλο το τι ήθελες αλλο το μπορουσε να γίνει. Δεν ήταν 1 μήνας... 
Το θέμα είναι να βρεις γιατί γοητεύτηκες και επέτρεψες τον εαυτό σου να μην μείνει στην πραγματικότητα και να μην αποδεχτεί τα στοιχεία που είχες γι αυτήν και να ελπίζεις σε πράγματα που εμπειρικά δε θα γινοντουσαν. Κατι σου εδωσε η σχεση αυτη που ελειπε απο τη ζωη σου. Βρες το. Είναι πιο ευκολο να διαγνωσεις εσενα παράεναν ολοκληρο κόσμο

----------


## avgeris

> Σαφώς και δεν εννοώ την εγκατάλειψη. Δε θα κρίνω την επιλογή του ανθρώπου να διαχειρίζεται τις σχέσεις του, αλοίμονο. Εννοώ το εντελώς προφανές. Ο ορισμός της τρέλας, όποια ταμπέλα κι αν κουβαλάει αυτή (διπολική διαταραχή, κατάθλιψη, ψυχωση κοκ) είναι η λανθασμένη/εσφαλμένη αντίληψη της πραγματικότητας. Χωρις πολλές πολλές αναλύσεις, αν όντως αγαπάς έναν άνθρωπο με ψυχική νόσο, το πιο λογικό και απλό που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να τον επαναφέρεις στην πραγματικότητα, να του την δείχνεις. Εφόσον δεν μιλάμε για ψυχωση που η παραίσθηση γινεται αντιληπτή ως πραγματικότητα, όλα τα ψεμματα της κοπέλας είναι συνειδητά. Δηλαδή δεν βλέπει φιγουρες ή νομίζει πως βγαίνει εξω και κάνει σεξ, το ξέρει ότι λέει ψέμματα γιατί υπάρχει συμπλεγμα ενδεχομένως. Κατ'αρχάς *ενα εμπειρο μάτι θα το εβλεπε απο την αρχη που στο ξεκάρφωτο πετάει τον ετοιμοθάνατο πατέρα*. Η κοπέλα οχι απλά φωναζει είμαι μόνη κ παλεύω, το ουρλιάζει. Άτομα με μαζοχιστικό και ηττοπαθη χαρακτήρα νοιώθουν άξια να αγαπηθουν ή να γινουν αποδεκτά ΜΟΝΟ εφόσον έχουν πονέσει. Η κοπέλα δεν πονούσε στην πραγματικότητρα, δεν υπήρχε κάτι τραγικό και απλώς κατασκευασε τις συνθήκες για να συμβεί. 
> Το ότι απο το μηδεν την πήγε στο μείον ένα, κολλάει στο ότι αντι να της "τριψει" την πραγματικότητα που γνωριζε ο ίδιος στη μούρη και πολύ απλά να την βαλει να αναλάβει τις ευθύνες της, συνέχιζε το κρυφτό. Δεν ηταν ενας ανθρωπος απατεωνας που ηθελε να τον εκμεταλλευτει οικονομικά η να τον πειράξει και επρεπε να χει κι ο ιδιος στρατηγική ας πουμε, ενα ανθρωπινο πλάσμα χαμένο και πονεμένο ήτανε και λογικά είναι ακόμη, που αν απειχε ενα μετρο απο την πραγματικότητα, η στρευλώτητα αυτη ενισχήθηκε και η αποσταση απο το πραγματικό μεγάλωσε. Και το θέμα είναι πως *το ανήθικο είναι πως δεν της είπε ποτέ την αλήθεια γιατί μεχρι και την τελευταια στιγμή πονταρε στο να βρεθεί μαζί της και φοβόταν πως αν της ελεγε το τι ξέρει θα έχανε κάθε πιθανότητα*. Η κοπέλα αυτή δε θα φερθεί ποτε καλύτερα αν δεν αντιμετωπίσει την πραγματικότητα και δεν την αποδεχτεί, νοσεί. Ο ισορροπημένος της υπόθεσης όμως, δεν φερθηκε και ιδιαίτερα τίμια σε σχέση με την κατασταση της ψυχική. Πως να σου πω, ειναι σα να πιέζεις εναν τυφλό ανθρωπο να δει και να τον κατηγορείς απο πανω για τό ποσο άχρηστος είναι που δε μπορεί να κάνει κάτι απλό για εσένα που βλέπεις.
> Εγώ εχω κακοποιηθεί ως παιδι με πολύ ασχημο τρόπο. Πιστευα υποσυνειδητα, πως δεν αξιζω τίποτα, οτι καλό είχα το εδιωχνα. Εδιωξα και τον αντρα μου απο κοντά μου. Δεν πονταρε πουθενά ομως, μου είπε την αληθεια, μου εδειξε την πραγματικότητα, έκανα αρκετο καιρο ψυχοθεραπεια τότε και η αποκάλυψη της αυτονόητης για τους υγειής ψυχικά αλήθειας ΄΄ηταν το φως που εψαχνα να βρω. Όταν σκεφτόμουν οσα μου είπε ενοιωθα σαν τον κολόμβο, και όμως για τους ανθρωπους τους υγιείς είναι δεδομενα. 
> Θέλω να πω πως ο ανθρωπος που νοσεί ψυχικά δεν είοναι το κωλόπαιδο της παρέας, ούτε γουστάρει να φαίρεται ασχημα. Είναι αρρωστος και το λιγότερο που του αξίζει είναι σεβασμός και όχι να του φερονται σαν να ειναι θεαμα στο τσιρκο



Πολύ όμορφα όσα γράφεις. Και κατατοπιστικά. Και συμφωνώ σε πολλά. Να τα πάρω ένα-ένα.
Επί 5 μήνες (Ιούλιος-Δεκέμβριος) δεν είχα ιδέα για το πτόβλημά της. Βάζω μέσα και τον Ιούλιο έστω με την μικρή συνομιλίας μας επειδή τότε ανέφερε εκείνη το θέμα με τον πατέρα της. Δεν είχα το "έμπειρο μάτι" που αναφέρεις, προφανώς δεν το είχα και ούτε ήμουν υποχρεωμένος να το έχω για να καταλάβω από το πρώτο μισάωρο συνομιλίας ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Με ξένισε, μου έκανε (κακή ίσως) εντύπωση, αλλά μέχρι εκεί. 
Επίσης, ακόμα και όταν έμαθα ότι η κοπέλα έπασχε από κάποια ψυχική νόσο, στα μέσα του Δεκέμβρη, είχα απλώς την υπόνοια διπολικής διαταραχής με βάση τα όσα είχα διαβάσει και είχα μάθει γι αυτήν και την εικόνα που η ίδια μου είχε δώσει για την προηγούμενη ζωή και συμπεριφορά της. Δεν είχα γνωμάτευση ειδικού για να ξέρω για τα ψέματά της και τις μυθοπλάσίες της ή την ανάγκη της να τη λυπούνται. Θεωρούσα, μέχρι τα μέσα Φλεβάρη, επί ένα τρίμηνο δηλαδή, πως όσα ψέματα μου εξιστορούσε ήταν στα πλαίσια ψυχωτικών παραληρημάτων και άρα εικόνες και εμπειρίες που τις βίωνε, ως ένα μέρος, ως αληθινές. όχι απαραίτητα όλες, αλλά η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία. Επομένως, δεν είχα τη λογική να την επαναφέρω σε μια πραγματικότητα [που πίστευα ότι δεν της έλεγε τίποτα αλλά να την παρηγορώ και να της προσφέρω ένα "ώμο να κλάψει", θεωρώντας ότι αυτό δεν το είχε από πουθενά.
Όταν, τέλη Φλεβάρη, μαθαίνω την αλήθεια για τα συνειδητά ψέματά της, αλλάζω τακτική (με παρότρυνση και των μελών του φόρουμ), γίνομαι "επιθετικός", την κοντράρω, με διαγράφει 2-3 φορές και τελικά της θέτω τον όρο "θεραπεία ή ξέχνα με". Αν, λέω αν, τα ήξερα όλα αυτά πιο νωρίς (ή έστω αν τα είχα υποπτεφθεί μέσα από μια εμπειρία που προαφανώς δεν είχα), θα είχα αντιμετωπίσει διαφορετικά την κατάστασή της, όπως την αντιμετώπισα όταν, επιτέλους, το έμαθα. Μέχρι τα μέσα του Φλεβάρη μάλιστα, πίστευα ότι ο μόνος λόγος που δεν βγαίνει από το σπίτι είναι επειδή βρίσκεται σε φάση κατάθλιψης. Μετά κατάλαβα ότι το πρόβλημά της ήταν πιο βαθύ και έκρυβε κρίσεις πανικού και ανικανότητα οποιασδήποτε κοινωνικής επαφής, ακόμα και στον χώρο γύρω από το σπίτι της. Τίποτα απ' όλα αυτά δεν ήξερα το Δεκέμβωρη π.χ., όταν με είχε πιάσει η εμμονή μου με αυτήν και είχα αρχίσει να τρελαίνομαι κι εγώ με τις συμπεριφορές της που, τότε, δεν μπορούσα να εξηγήσω.
Ποτέ δεν της φέρθηκα σαν θέαμα στο τσίρκο. Δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένας εδώ μέσα που να έχει οποιοδήποτε στοιχείο για την ταυτότητά της, την καταγωγή της, τις σπουδές της, το που μένει, οτιδήποτε τέλος πάντων. Ούτε και για μένα ξέρει κανείς κάτι ώστε να κάνει κάποιες "διασταυρώσεις". Το ότι αναφέρω στοιχεία της ιστορίας, λογικό είναι, μπήκα στοι φέορυμ να ζητήσω συμβουλές και βοήθεια, τι θα έκανα, θα έλεγα "γεια σας, έχω ένα πρόβλημα που δεν σας το λέω, βοηθείστε με"; Έπρεπε να ναφέρω στοιχεία, διαλόγους, συμπεριφορές, οτιδήποτε σχετικό. Το τελευταίο που θα ήθελα για μεκείνη θα ήταν να την εκθέσω ή να την προσβάλλω. Αν ήταν έτσι, θα άρχιζα τα μηνύματα σε όσους μιλάει στο facebook και θα τους έλεγα "μακρυά απ' αυτήν", κάτι που προφανώς δεν θα μπορούσα να κάνω ποτέ.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Το θέμα είναι να βρεις γιατί γοητεύτηκες και επέτρεψες τον εαυτό σου να μην μείνει στην πραγματικότητα και να μην αποδεχτεί τα στοιχεία που είχες γι αυτήν και να ελπίζεις σε πράγματα που εμπειρικά δε θα γινοντουσαν. Κατι σου εδωσε η σχεση αυτη που ελειπε απο τη ζωη σου. Βρες το. Είναι πιο ευκολο να διαγνωσεις εσενα παράεναν ολοκληρο κόσμο


Κutchunie χρονια πολλα!! σε σκεφτομουν το απογευμα... μαλλον σκεφτομουν να φτιαξω ενα θεμα <παιδικη κακοποιηση και ερωτικες σχεσεις ενηλικα-πρωην παιδιου>>...

----------


## avgeris

> Καμία σχέση. Ούτε καν κατάλαβες τι εννοώ σχετικά με την δική σου ευθύνη. 
> 
> Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα, το πιο λογικό είναι να μην πάρεις χαμπάρι και ακόμα πιο λογικό είναι να μην πάρεις ουτε στο μέλλον χαμπάρι αν σου ξανατύχει για πολλους λόγους. Πρώτον, όλοι οι ασχετοι με το θεμα ψυχικη υγεία όταν μιλάμε για άρρωστο ψυχικά είτε έχετε στο μυαλό σας τον τρελαντώνη είτε κανέναν χανιμπαλ λέκτερ είτε κανένα πρώην τοξικομανή που κάηκε απο τις χημείες και του φαίνεται. Καμία σχέση δηλαδή. Δεύτερον. Παραπάνω απάντησα στην ελισαβετ και της είπα οτι απο την πρώτη επαφή που είχατε, σου λέει εχω ετοιμοθάνατο πατερα στο ξεκάρφωτο και σου κλαίγεται εμμέσως. Είναι τρελή καμπάνα αυτη για να σε υποψιάσει για *περίεργο χαρακτήρα*. Ανθρωπος που περνάει τέτοιο πακέτο είτε το μοιράζεται με δικους του ανθρώπους είτε μπαινει στα ιντερνετ γιατί δε θέλει να το αναπαράγει και μιλάει με αγνωστους που δε θα αναπαραγουν την κατασταση για να "ξεφυγει", δεν το πουλάει στον πρώτο τυχοντα υποψηφιο ιντερνετικό φλέρτ. Απλά πραγματα. 
> 
> 2 χρόνια δεν βρεθήκατε. 
> 
> Διαφορες συμπεριφορές κουλές.
> 
> Πολλά.
> ...




Ήδη έχω αναπτύξει πιο πάνω κάποια πράγματα. Μην τα ξαναγράφω πάλι. Πάντως, οϋτε τραλαντώνηδες ούτε ναρκομανείς θεωρώ αυτούς τους ανθρώπους. Και "περίεργους χαρακτήρες" έχουν πολλοί φίλοι μου, ίσως κι εγώ, δεν μου φάνηκε αυτό κάτι που θα έπρεπε να υποψιαστώ εξαρχής.
Στην ερώτηση τι άλλο ήθελα να το καταλάβω. Πολλές φορές, ειδικά σε καταστάσεις που το μυαλό μας έχει κολλήσει, δεν θέλουμε να καταλάβουμε προφανή πράγματα. Το ότι έχουμε την ταμπέλα του "φυσιολογικού", δεν σημαίνει ότι το μυαλό μας δεν παίρνει μυστήριες στροφές κάποιες φορές και δεν ακροβατεί επικίνδυνα στα όρια της παθολογίας. Σε ψυχίατρο πήγα γι αυτό το λόγο, δεν ήμουν και στα εντελώς "καλά" μου εκείνη την περίοδο.

----------


## kutchunie

> Πολύ όμορφα όσα γράφεις. Και κατατοπιστικά. Και συμφωνώ σε πολλά. Να τα πάρω ένα-ένα.
> Επί 5 μήνες (Ιούλιος-Δεκέμβριος) δεν είχα ιδέα για το πτόβλημά της. Βάζω μέσα και τον Ιούλιο έστω με την μικρή συνομιλίας μας επειδή τότε ανέφερε εκείνη το θέμα με τον πατέρα της. Δεν είχα το "έμπειρο μάτι" που αναφέρεις, προφανώς δεν το είχα και ούτε ήμουν υποχρεωμένος να το έχω για να καταλάβω από το πρώτο μισάωρο συνομιλίας ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Με ξένισε, μου έκανε (κακή ίσως) εντύπωση, αλλά μέχρι εκεί.


Σαφώς, δεν είπε κανείς ότι όφειλες να γνωρίζεις. Εδώ και για μένα είναι δυσκολο να αναγνωρίσω κάποιον με του οποιου το πρόβλημα δεν εχω ασχοληθεί γιατί δεν αφορόύσε την δική μου πάθηση. 




> Επίσης, ακόμα και όταν έμαθα ότι η κοπέλα έπασχε από κάποια ψυχική νόσο, στα μέσα του Δεκέμβρη, είχα απλώς την υπόνοια διπολικής διαταραχής με βάση τα όσα είχα διαβάσει και είχα μάθει γι αυτήν και την εικόνα που η ίδια μου είχε δώσει για την προηγούμενη ζωή και συμπεριφορά της. Δεν είχα γνωμάτευση ειδικού για να ξέρω για τα ψέματά της και τις μυθοπλάσίες της ή την ανάγκη της να τη λυπούνται. Θεωρούσα, μέχρι τα μέσα Φλεβάρη, επί ένα τρίμηνο δηλαδή, πως όσα ψέματα μου εξιστορούσε ήταν στα πλαίσια ψυχωτικών παραληρημάτων και άρα εικόνες και εμπειρίες που τις βίωνε, ως ένα μέρος, ως αληθινές. όχι απαραίτητα όλες, αλλά η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία. Επομένως, δεν είχα τη λογική να την επαναφέρω σε μια πραγματικότητα [που πίστευα ότι δεν της έλεγε τίποτα αλλά να την παρηγορώ και να της προσφέρω ένα "ώμο να κλάψει", θεωρώντας ότι αυτό δεν το είχε από πουθενά.


Σου ξαναλέω. Μόνο οι άνθρωποι που έχουν ψυχωση αντιλαμβάνονται το φαντασιακό ως πραγματικότητα, οι υπόλοιποι βολεύονται σε κατασκευασμένες πραγματικότητες. Σου το είχα ξαναπει, φερτην αντιμέτωπη με την αλήθεια. Να μην εχει τίποτα πια να φοβάται και να της δωθεί χωρος να αντιμετωπίσει την πραγματικότητα και την ζωή της. Όλα τα ψέμματα που σου είπε το ήξερε πως είναι ψέμματα, όλα. Αν είχε ιχνος ντροπής σαφως και θα απέφευγε να σε δεί. Έγω απο τον αντρα μου εξαφανίστηκα γιατί δεν αντεχα να του πω πως ο πατέρας μου ηταν ο πρώτος αντρας με τον οποίο συνουσιασθηκα, ήταν βιασμός στην ουσία. Ντρεπόμουν για κάτι που δεν εφταιγα κιόλας, ενοιωθα τρομερό κομπλεξ και επέλεξα να το παίξω σκληρη και να τον απαλλαξω απο την παρουσία μου. Δεν ξέρεις ποια ακριβως αναγκη την βαζει να φτιαχνει πραγματικότητες παράλληλες, αλλα οποια κι αν είναι αυτη η αναγκη, η πραγματικότητα είναι αυτη και δεν αλλάζει. Και τα ψέμματα να ξαναρχιζε, που θα τα ξαναρχιζε μετα απο λίγο, να την επαναφερεις στο πραγματικό επρεπε, αυτη ειναι η λύση, όχι παρηγοριά στον άρρωστο μεχρι να βτγει η ψυχη του. Ρωτα οποιον ψυχίατρο θέλεις. Μόνο όσοι εχουν ψυχωση δεν νοιωθουν τι κάνουν, οι αλλοι ξέρουν ποτε λένε ψεμματα και πότε όχι. Της ειπες ποτέ καθαρά και ξαστερα ξέρω ότι έχεις αυτο το θεμα ότι είσαι κλεισμένη στο σπίτι, ότι το χω συζητησει με γιατρό και εχω ρωτησει και στον κυκλο σου κτλ???? 




> Όταν, τέλη Φλεβάρη, μαθαίνω την αλήθεια για τα συνειδητά ψέματά της, αλλάζω τακτική (με παρότρυνση και των μελών του φόρουμ), γίνομαι "επιθετικός", την κοντράρω, με διαγράφει 2-3 φορές και τελικά της θέτω τον όρο "θεραπεία ή ξέχνα με". Αν, λέω αν, τα ήξερα όλα αυτά πιο νωρίς (ή έστω αν τα είχα υποπτεφθεί μέσα από μια εμπειρία που προαφανώς δεν είχα), θα είχα αντιμετωπίσει διαφορετικά την κατάστασή της, όπως την αντιμετώπισα όταν, επιτέλους, το έμαθα. Μέχρι τα μέσα του Φλεβάρη μάλιστα, πίστευα ότι ο μόνος λόγος που δεν βγαίνει από το σπίτι είναι επειδή βρίσκεται σε φάση κατάθλιψης. Μετά κατάλαβα ότι το πρόβλημά της ήταν πιο βαθύ και έκρυβε κρίσεις πανικού και ανικανότητα οποιασδήποτε κοινωνικής επαφής, ακόμα και στον χώρο γύρω από το σπίτι της. Τίποτα απ' όλα αυτά δεν ήξερα το Δεκέμβωρη π.χ., όταν με είχε πιάσει η εμμονή μου με αυτήν και είχα αρχίσει να τρελαίνομαι κι εγώ με τις συμπεριφορές της που, τότε, δεν μπορούσα να εξηγήσω.


Και πάλι, δεν ήσουν υποχρεωμένος να γνωρίζεις, απο που κι ως που δηλαδη, ψυχιατρος είσαι; Όμως επιμένω, μια συζητηση ξεβράκωμα θα τα ελυνε όλα. Θα τα έκοβε μαχαίρι. Διαβασε τον μαζοχιστικό χαρακτήρα του Ράιχ. Ευκολο βιβλίο. Την φωτογραφίζει την δικιά σου. Θα καταλάβεις ότι είναι μονοδρομος όχι τα τελεσίγραφα, τυπου ή πας ψυχιατρείο ή χωρίζουμε, για κατι τετοια χέστηκε, να το πω χύμα, αλλά η αναληψη ευθυνης του εαυτού της με κατηγορηματικό τρόπο. 




> Ποτέ δεν της φέρθηκα σαν θέαμα στο τσίρκο. Δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένας εδώ μέσα που να έχει οποιοδήποτε στοιχείο για την ταυτότητά της, την καταγωγή της, τις σπουδές της, το που μένει, οτιδήποτε τέλος πάντων. Ούτε και για μένα ξέρει κανείς κάτι ώστε να κάνει κάποιες "διασταυρώσεις". Το ότι αναφέρω στοιχεία της ιστορίας, λογικό είναι, μπήκα στοι φέορυμ να ζητήσω συμβουλές και βοήθεια, τι θα έκανα, θα έλεγα "γεια σας, έχω ένα πρόβλημα που δεν σας το λέω, βοηθείστε με"; Έπρεπε να ναφέρω στοιχεία, διαλόγους, συμπεριφορές, οτιδήποτε σχετικό. Το τελευταίο που θα ήθελα για μεκείνη θα ήταν να την εκθέσω ή να την προσβάλλω. Αν ήταν έτσι, θα άρχιζα τα μηνύματα σε όσους μιλάει στο facebook και θα τους έλεγα "μακρυά απ' αυτήν", κάτι που προφανώς δεν θα μπορούσα να κάνω ποτέ.


Απλώς το να κάθεσαι να αναλύεις το τι θα κανει μετα και το τι δε θα κάνει και εγραψε αυτο στο fb και θα κάνει το αλλο και τι αλλο ψεμμα θα πει κτλ. Δεν παιζεις κρυφτό με την κοπέλα, η κοπέλα πασχει ψυχικά και το μόνο σιγουρο είναι πως οι ασθένειες αυτες δεν ειναι κολλητικές. Εγώ υποψιάζομαι πως αυτό που σε έκανε να εχεις εμμονη με το να την βοηθησεις, είναι το ότι νοιωθεις πως δεν εχεις καταφερει καποια πράξη που να σε κάνει "ηρωα" ας πουμε στη ζωη σου. Ισςως σε φρόντιζαν παντα, ίσως σε καπέλωναν. Πιστευω πως θελεις να αποδειξεις στον εαυτο σου πως με το να καταφερεις το ανεφικτο θα εξαλειψεις καθε πιθανή υπόνοια ανιικανότητας. Δε σε ξέρω, στατιστικά κάπως ετσι συμβαίνει. Δε σε λέω ανίκανο ή κομπλεξικό, μην το πάρεις στραβά.

----------


## kutchunie

> Ήδη έχω αναπτύξει πιο πάνω κάποια πράγματα. Μην τα ξαναγράφω πάλι. Πάντως, οϋτε τραλαντώνηδες ούτε ναρκομανείς θεωρώ αυτούς τους ανθρώπους. Και "περίεργους χαρακτήρες" έχουν πολλοί φίλοι μου, ίσως κι εγώ, δεν μου φάνηκε αυτό κάτι που θα έπρεπε να υποψιαστώ εξαρχής.
> Στην ερώτηση τι άλλο ήθελα να το καταλάβω. Πολλές φορές, ειδικά σε καταστάσεις που το μυαλό μας έχει κολλήσει, δεν θέλουμε να καταλάβουμε προφανή πράγματα. Το ότι έχουμε την ταμπέλα του "φυσιολογικού", δεν σημαίνει ότι το μυαλό μας δεν παίρνει μυστήριες στροφές κάποιες φορές και δεν ακροβατεί επικίνδυνα στα όρια της παθολογίας. Σε ψυχίατρο πήγα γι αυτό το λόγο, δεν ήμουν και στα εντελώς "καλά" μου εκείνη την περίοδο.


Αλλο περίεργος χαρακτήρας, άλλο νοσηρός. Κι εγώ είχα νοσηρό χαρακτήρα και τον θεωρουσα φυσιολογικότατο. Και ερχεσαι στα λόγια μου. Βρες ποια αναγκη σε εκανε να σε παρασείρει η όλη ιστορία και λύσε την. Μπορεί αύριο να μην την γλυτώσεις με μερικούς μήνες κοροϊδίας.

----------


## kutchunie

> Κutchunie χρονια πολλα!! σε σκεφτομουν το απογευμα... μαλλον σκεφτομουν να φτιαξω ενα θεμα <παιδικη κακοποιηση και ερωτικες σχεσεις ενηλικα-πρωην παιδιου>>...


 Χρόνια πολλά Μάρα! Φτιάξε, θα το συζητησουμε

----------


## avgeris

> Σαφώς, δεν είπε κανείς ότι όφειλες να γνωρίζεις. Εδώ και για μένα είναι δυσκολο να αναγνωρίσω κάποιον με του οποιου το πρόβλημα δεν εχω ασχοληθεί γιατί δεν αφορόύσε την δική μου πάθηση. 
> 
> 
> 
> Σου ξαναλέω. *Μόνο οι άνθρωποι που έχουν ψυχωση αντιλαμβάνονται το φαντασιακό ως πραγματικότητα, οι υπόλοιποι βολεύονται σε κατασκευασμένες πραγματικότητες.* Σου το είχα ξαναπει, φερτην αντιμέτωπη με την αλήθεια. Να μην εχει τίποτα πια να φοβάται και να της δωθεί χωρος να αντιμετωπίσει την πραγματικότητα και την ζωή της. Όλα τα ψέμματα που σου είπε το ήξερε πως είναι ψέμματα, όλα. Αν είχε ιχνος ντροπής σαφως και θα απέφευγε να σε δεί. Έγω απο τον αντρα μου εξαφανίστηκα γιατί δεν αντεχα να του πω πως ο πατέρας μου ηταν ο πρώτος αντρας με τον οποίο συνουσιασθηκα, ήταν βιασμός στην ουσία. Ντρεπόμουν για κάτι που δεν εφταιγα κιόλας, ενοιωθα τρομερό κομπλεξ και επέλεξα να το παίξω σκληρη και να τον απαλλαξω απο την παρουσία μου. Δεν ξέρεις ποια ακριβως αναγκη την βαζει να φτιαχνει πραγματικότητες παράλληλες, αλλα οποια κι αν είναι αυτη η αναγκη, η πραγματικότητα είναι αυτη και δεν αλλάζει. Και τα ψέμματα να ξαναρχιζε, που θα τα ξαναρχιζε μετα απο λίγο, να την επαναφερεις στο πραγματικό επρεπε, αυτη ειναι η λύση, όχι παρηγοριά στον άρρωστο μεχρι να βτγει η ψυχη του. Ρωτα οποιον ψυχίατρο θέλεις. *Μόνο όσοι εχουν ψυχωση δεν νοιωθουν τι κάνουν, οι αλλοι ξέρουν ποτε λένε ψεμματα και πότε όχι.* Της ειπες ποτέ καθαρά και ξαστερα ξέρω ότι έχεις αυτο το θεμα ότι είσαι κλεισμένη στο σπίτι, ότι το χω συζητησει με γιατρό και εχω ρωτησει και στον κυκλο σου κτλ???? 
> 
> 
> 
> Και πάλι, δεν ήσουν υποχρεωμένος να γνωρίζεις, απο που κι ως που δηλαδη, ψυχιατρος είσαι; Όμως επιμένω, *μια συζητηση ξεβράκωμα θα τα ελυνε όλα. Θα τα έκοβε μαχαίρι*. Διαβασε τον μαζοχιστικό χαρακτήρα του Ράιχ. Ευκολο βιβλίο. Την φωτογραφίζει την δικιά σου. Θα καταλάβεις ότι είναι μονοδρομος όχι τα τελεσίγραφα, τυπου ή πας ψυχιατρείο ή χωρίζουμε, για κατι τετοια χέστηκε, να το πω χύμα, αλλά η αναληψη ευθυνης του εαυτού της με κατηγορηματικό τρόπο. 
> ...



Οι διπολικοί, ατη φάση της μανίας, σαφώς και έχουν παραληρητικές ιδέες, ουσιαστικά εμφανίζουν ψύχωση. Αντιψυχωσικά φάρμακα παίρνει, ή τουλάχιστον της έχει χορηγήσει η ψυχίατρός της. "Ψυχωτική" την χαρακτήρισε ο ψυχίατρος που πήγα, το ίδιο και η ψυχολόγος μου (όσο κι αν δεν μου αρέσουν οι ταμπέλες), Εκεί βασίστηκα κι εγώ και θεωρούσα ότι τα περισσότερα που μου έλεγε ήταν φαντασιακά της παραληρήματα, πίστευα μέχρι και το ότι το σεξ με τον πρώην της που μου ανέφερε ήταν ένα "πραγματικό" βίωμά της με στοιχεία παραίσθησης. Το ξαναλέω, μόλις στα μέσα με τέλη Φλεβάρη έμαθα ότι έλεγε συνεχώς ψέματα και είχε ανάγκηνα παρουσιάζεται ως θύμα.
Η συζήτηση-ξεβράκωμα έγινε, με ήπιο βέβαια τρόπο, κάποια στιγμή, όταν της ανέφερα δυο ψέματα που μου είχε πει. Για το ότι τη μέρα που μου έλεγε ότι ήταν στο νοσοκομείο με τον πατέρα της (τη μέρα που είχα πάει να τη δω), είχα περάσει και τον είχα δει στο μαγαζί. Μου είπε ότι σίγουρα είχα κάνει λάθος και ότι στο μαγαζί ήταν κάποιος βοηθός του (το ξέρω ότι το μαγαζί το κρατάει ο πατέρας της και η μάνα της, κανείς άλλος). Γι αυτό είχα πει κάποια στιγμή ότι θα έπρεπε να είχα μπει και να αγόραζα κάτι από το μαγαζί ώστε να έχω την απόδειξη πως είδα τον πατέρα της σ' αυτό. Το δεύτερο ψέμα της ήταν που φιλοξένησε το φίλο της τα Χριστούγεννα, που στην προσωπική του ιστοσελίδα έδειχνε ότι έκανε περιοδεία στο UK. Όταν της το είπα, γέλασε σχεδόν ειρωνικά και μου είπε ότι αυτό το κάνει πάντα όταν είναι να πάει διακοπές, ανεβάζει περιοδείες που κάνει και στέλνει άλλον στη θέση του !!!!!! Κατάλαβα αμέσως ότι και στα δύο έλεγε ψέματα, αλλά ήμουν ακόμα στη φάση που πίστευα ότι ίσως και να αποτελούσαν ψυχωτικά της παραληρήματα (τουλάχιστον το θέμα του φίλου της) και όχι συνειδητές της επιλογές. Είπαμε, μηδέν εμπειρία, μηδέν γνώση, ευπιστία και "αθωότητα". Αν πρέπει να απολογηθώ γι αυτά, να το κάνω, για τίποτα άλλο που να αφορά δεύτερες σκέψεις ή κακή προαίρεση.
Το μόνο που δεν μου έλειψε ποτέ ήταν οι πράξεις αν όχι "ηρωισμού", έστω "μεγάλης ικανότητας". Δεν ξέρω πως πάει στατιστικά, αλλά δεν μου λείπουν οι αποδείξεις για το ποιος είμαι. Λογικό να υποθέτεις όσα υποθέτεις γιατί δεν με ξέρεις, μια απόδειξη ότι πέτυχα εντελώς στο θέμα "ανωνυμία" και "μυστικότητα". Η εμμονή μου προήλθε κατά βάση από κάποιες μικρές λεπτομέρειες που ανέφερες κι εσύ και άλλες που είχα αναφέρει κι εγώ πιο παλιά. Τα "κουλά" της που ανέφερες με είχαν συνεπάρει, την θεωρούσα "αλλιώτικη", "διαφορετική", "πρωτότυπη", "εκκεντρική", "μποέμισσα", σε σχέση και με το τεράστιο καλλιτεχνικό ταλέντο που διέθετε, πίστευα ότι απλώς όλα αυτά αποτελούσαν ιδιαιτερότητες μιας καλλιτεχνικής φύσης (όπως ίσως συμβαίνει κιόλας σε πολλές περιπτώσεις συνύπαρξης καλλιτεχνικού ταλέντου με ψυχικές νόσους). Πρόσθεσε και το ότι όπως είπα, θεωρώ και τον εαυτό μου άτομο με ιδιαίτερο χαρακτήρα, με ιδιαίτερες συμπεριφορές (έστω και στα πλαίσια του απολύτως "φυσιολογικού"), με συμπεριφορές που κάποιες φορές αγγίζουν τα όρια της "υπομανίας" (ειδικά στις κοινωνικές μου επαφές, τις δραστηριότητές και τη διασκέδασή μου), κάτι που σημείωσε και ο ψυχίατρος αλλά και η ψυχολόγος μου (η οποία μάλιστα κάποια στιγμή μου είπε ότι "φλερτάρω με την μανία"). Η κοπέλα αυτή σα να είχε έρθει από το πουθενά κυριολεκτικά να συμπληρώσει κάποιο κενό στη ζωή μου. Έτσι το ένιωθα για μεγάλο διάστημα. Ακόμα κι όταν έμαθα για το πρόβλημά της το Δεκέμβρη και το μυαλό μου πήγε στη διπολική διαταραχή (την οποία μόλις τότε άρχισα να μαθαίνω σε επίπεδο συμπτωματολογίας μέσω Google), ένιωσα γοητευμένος με τη σκέψη ότι ίσως κι εγώ να είχα κάποια "διπολικά"στοιχεία πάνω μου που θα μπορούσαν να συνυπάρξουν με αυτήν. "Μην προσπαθείς να ταυτιστείς μαζί της", μου έλεγαν για ένα δίμηνο περίπου οι φίλοι μου "εσύ είσαι απολύτως υγιής και ισορροπημένος", αλλά είχα μπει τόσο πολύ μέσα στην εμμονή μου και στα απερίγραπτα αισθήματα έρωτα που ένιωθα γι αυτήν που δεν άκουγα ούτε καν τη λογική μου. Κάπου εκεί, το Φλεβάρη, μαθαίνω την αλήθεια γι αυτήν (μυθοπλασίας, θυματοποίηση κλπ.) και αρχίζουν να χτυπάνε τα πρώτα καμπανάκια της λογικής μου. Προς τα τέλη Φλεβάρη, μπάινω στο φόρουμ και ζητάω συμβουλές.
Σιγά-σιγά, ίσως πρέπει να αρχίσω να γράφω και για μένα. Έχω αφήσει αυτό το κομμάτι σε δεύτερη μοίρα και δικαιολογημένα δεν γίνομαι απόλυτα κατανοητός όσον αφορά τα συναισθήμστα και τις σκέψεις μου. 
Πάντως η παράθεση των κινήσεών της κάθε φορά γίνεται στο πλαίσια της ενημέρωσης των νέων δεδομένων της ιστορίας για όσους ίσως ενδιαφέρονται. Όχι "κατινίστικα" αλλά μέσα στη λογική της εξέλιξης κάποιων πραγμάτων στην υπόθεση.

*Να ρωτήσω και το άλλο, μια και το ανέφερες. Πως θά ήταν αν κάποια στιγμή, δεν ξέρω πότε, της έστελνα ένα μήνυμα με το ξεβράκωμα που λες; Ένα μήνυμα που θα της έλεγε όλη την αλήθεια που ξέρω και θα τη σόκαρε, προφανώς. Το έχω σκεφτεί πολλές φορές, αλλά το έχω απορρίψει ως σενάριο. Το ανέφερες εσύ οπότε το θέτω κι εγώ ως σκέψη (χωρίς να έχω στο μυαλό μου ούτε το πότε, ούτε το πως).*

----------


## elisabet

> Σαφώς και δεν εννοώ την εγκατάλειψη. Δε θα κρίνω την επιλογή του ανθρώπου να διαχειρίζεται τις σχέσεις του, αλοίμονο. Εννοώ το εντελώς προφανές. Ο ορισμός της τρέλας, όποια ταμπέλα κι αν κουβαλάει αυτή (διπολική διαταραχή, κατάθλιψη, ψυχωση κοκ) είναι η λανθασμένη/εσφαλμένη αντίληψη της πραγματικότητας. Χωρις πολλές πολλές αναλύσεις, αν όντως αγαπάς έναν άνθρωπο με ψυχική νόσο, το πιο λογικό και απλό που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να τον επαναφέρεις στην πραγματικότητα, να του την δείχνεις. Εφόσον δεν μιλάμε για ψυχωση που η παραίσθηση γινεται αντιληπτή ως πραγματικότητα, όλα τα ψεμματα της κοπέλας είναι συνειδητά. Δηλαδή δεν βλέπει φιγουρες ή νομίζει πως βγαίνει εξω και κάνει σεξ, το ξέρει ότι λέει ψέμματα γιατί υπάρχει συμπλεγμα ενδεχομένως. Κατ'αρχάς ενα εμπειρο μάτι θα το εβλεπε απο την αρχη που στο ξεκάρφωτο πετάει τον ετοιμοθάνατο πατέρα. Η κοπέλα οχι απλά φωναζει είμαι μόνη κ παλεύω, το ουρλιάζει. Άτομα με μαζοχιστικό και ηττοπαθη χαρακτήρα νοιώθουν άξια να αγαπηθουν ή να γινουν αποδεκτά ΜΟΝΟ εφόσον έχουν πονέσει. Η κοπέλα δεν πονούσε στην πραγματικότητρα, δεν υπήρχε κάτι τραγικό και απλώς κατασκευασε τις συνθήκες για να συμβεί. 
> Το ότι απο το μηδεν την πήγε στο μείον ένα, κολλάει στο ότι αντι να της "τριψει" την πραγματικότητα που γνωριζε ο ίδιος στη μούρη και πολύ απλά να την βαλει να αναλάβει τις ευθύνες της, συνέχιζε το κρυφτό. Δεν ηταν ενας ανθρωπος απατεωνας που ηθελε να τον εκμεταλλευτει οικονομικά η να τον πειράξει και επρεπε να χει κι ο ιδιος στρατηγική ας πουμε, ενα ανθρωπινο πλάσμα χαμένο και πονεμένο ήτανε και λογικά είναι ακόμη, που αν απειχε ενα μετρο απο την πραγματικότητα, η στρευλώτητα αυτη ενισχήθηκε και η αποσταση απο το πραγματικό μεγάλωσε. Και το θέμα είναι πως το ανήθικο είναι πως δεν της είπε ποτέ την αλήθεια γιατί μεχρι και την τελευταια στιγμή πονταρε στο να βρεθεί μαζί της και φοβόταν πως αν της ελεγε το τι ξέρει θα έχανε κάθε πιθανότητα. Η κοπέλα αυτή δε θα φερθεί ποτε καλύτερα αν δεν αντιμετωπίσει την πραγματικότητα και δεν την αποδεχτεί, νοσεί. Ο ισορροπημένος της υπόθεσης όμως, δεν φερθηκε και ιδιαίτερα τίμια σε σχέση με την κατασταση της ψυχική. Πως να σου πω, ειναι σα να πιέζεις εναν τυφλό ανθρωπο να δει και να τον κατηγορείς απο πανω για τό ποσο άχρηστος είναι που δε μπορεί να κάνει κάτι απλό για εσένα που βλέπεις.
> Εγώ εχω κακοποιηθεί ως παιδι με πολύ ασχημο τρόπο. Πιστευα υποσυνειδητα, πως δεν αξιζω τίποτα, οτι καλό είχα το εδιωχνα. Εδιωξα και τον αντρα μου απο κοντά μου. Δεν πονταρε πουθενά ομως, μου είπε την αληθεια, μου εδειξε την πραγματικότητα, έκανα αρκετο καιρο ψυχοθεραπεια τότε και η αποκάλυψη της αυτονόητης για τους υγειής ψυχικά αλήθειας ΄΄ηταν το φως που εψαχνα να βρω. Όταν σκεφτόμουν οσα μου είπε ενοιωθα σαν τον κολόμβο, και όμως για τους ανθρωπους τους υγιείς είναι δεδομενα. 
> Θέλω να πω πως ο ανθρωπος που νοσεί ψυχικά δεν είοναι το κωλόπαιδο της παρέας, ούτε γουστάρει να φαίρεται ασχημα. Είναι αρρωστος και το λιγότερο που του αξίζει είναι σεβασμός και όχι να του φερονται σαν να ειναι θεαμα στο τσιρκο


Σ΄ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, έχω δει κι άλλα μνμ σου εδώ και πραγματικά με βοηθάς πολύ να καταλάβω την "αντίπερα" πλευρά και ο τρόπος που τα εξηγείς είναι κατανοητός και στον πιο άσχετο.
Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την τελευταία σου παράγραφο, το είπα και στον αυγερη σε προηγούμενα μνμ, προσωπικά δεν θεωρώ την κοπέλα κακό άνθρωπο, ούτε πως έκανε κάτι "συνειδητά" με την έννοια του επίτηδες για να τον πονέσει και αντιλαμβάνομαι οτι ο δικός της πόνος είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερος από αυτόν που νιώθουν οι γύρω της.
Εγώ βλέπω μια κοπέλα που φώναζε "βοήθεια" και στην προσπάθεια της να λάβει αυτή την βοήθεια, έπεφτε σε ψέματα, κατάστρωνε σχέδια για να τον κρατήσει...πράγματα που κάνουμε όλοι σε μικρότερο βαθμό για να ικανοποιήσουμε την ανάγκη μας για επικοινωνία ή εγγύτητα. Απλά εκείνη εξαιτίας της ασθένειας της αυτό το έκανε πολύ πιο έντονα.

Από την άλλη καταλαβαίνω και τον θεματοθέτη γιατί έχω βρεθεί στη θέση του. Καταλαβαίνω την ανάγκη του να ψάχνει στις λεπτομέρειες και να ζητάει ακροατές έξω από τον ίδιο σαν αντικειμενικούς κριτές ας πούμε, είμαι σίγουρη πως κατηγορεί τον εαυτό του για πολλά.
Το γιατί το χειρίστηκε έτσι, χωρίς να της πει αυτά που είχε μάθει εννοώ, είναι κάτι που δεν κατάλαβα ούτε εγώ και στην αρχή της ιστορίας οφείλω να πω πως είχα "θυμώσει" κάπως όταν είχε πει πως είχε ψάξει/ ρωτήσει για αυτήν, ίσως αυτό είναι κάτι που μπορεί να μας απαντήσει ο ίδιος.

----------


## avgeris

> Σ΄ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, έχω δει κι άλλα μνμ σου εδώ και πραγματικά με βοηθάς πολύ να καταλάβω την "αντίπερα" πλευρά και ο τρόπος που τα εξηγείς είναι κατανοητός και στον πιο άσχετο.
> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την τελευταία σου παράγραφο, το είπα και στον αυγερη σε προηγούμενα μνμ, προσωπικά δεν θεωρώ την κοπέλα κακό άνθρωπο, ούτε πως έκανε κάτι "συνειδητά" με την έννοια του επίτηδες για να τον πονέσει και αντιλαμβάνομαι οτι ο δικός της πόνος είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερος από αυτόν που νιώθουν οι γύρω της.
> Εγώ βλέπω μια κοπέλα που φώναζε "βοήθεια" και στην προσπάθεια της να λάβει αυτή την βοήθεια, έπεφτε σε ψέματα, κατάστρωνε σχέδια για να τον κρατήσει...πράγματα που κάνουμε όλοι σε μικρότερο βαθμό για να ικανοποιήσουμε την ανάγκη μας για επικοινωνία ή εγγύτητα. Απλά εκείνη εξαιτίας της ασθένειας της αυτό το έκανε πολύ πιο έντονα.
> 
> Από την άλλη καταλαβαίνω και τον θεματοθέτη γιατί έχω βρεθεί στη θέση του. Καταλαβαίνω την ανάγκη του να ψάχνει στις λεπτομέρειες και να ζητάει ακροατές έξω από τον ίδιο σαν αντικειμενικούς κριτές ας πούμε, είμαι σίγουρη πως *κατηγορεί τον εαυτό του για πολλά.*
> Το γ*ιατί το χειρίστηκε έτσι, χωρίς να της πει αυτά που είχε μάθει εννοώ,* είναι κάτι που δεν κατάλαβα ούτε εγώ και στην αρχή της ιστορίας οφείλω να πω πως είχα "θυμώσει" κάπως όταν είχε πει πως είχε ψάξει/ ρωτήσει για αυτήν, ίσως αυτό είναι κάτι που μπορεί να μας απαντήσει ο ίδιος.


Κατηγορώ πλέον τον εαυτό μου σχεδόν για όλα. Μην το αναλύσω. Έφτασα να τον κατηγορώ ακόμα και για το ότι είχα κάνει accept στο αίτημα μιας κοπέλας από άλλη πόλη όχι ιδιαίτερα κοντινή. Ακόμα και για το ότι επί ένα χρόνο δεν της έστελνα ένα μήνυμα να τη γνωρίσω (περίοδος που τουλάχιστον, δεν ήταν κλεισμένη στο σπίτι της και είχε κοινωνική ζωή, έστω και προβληματική). Για πολλά άλλα. Και οι απαντήσεις που ψάχνω θα με βοηθήσουν πρώτα απ' όλα να καταλάβω και κατά πόσο οι ευθύνες που ρίχνω στον εαυτό μου του αντιστοιχούν κανονικά.
Το γιατί δεν της είπα την αλήθεια. Πρώτα απ' όλα, στην αρχή, το Δεκέμβρη, δεν είχα καμια ουσιώδη απόδειξη κάποιας σοβαρής διαταραχής. Είχα μάθει από πρώην της και γνωστούς της κάποια πράγματα που σαφώς "φωτογράφιζαν" διπολική διαταραχή (η ψυχολόγος μου μου το είχε επισημάνει ήδη από τα τέλη Νοέμβρη), είχα μάθει για το κλείσιμό της στο σπίτι που το θεωρούσα όμως εκδήλωση διπολικής κατάθλιψης, "φυσιολογική" δηλαδή εξέλιξη της διαταραχής πιστεύοντας ότι θα παρέλθει γρήγορα και τις ανυπόστατες ιστορίες που μου έλεγε τις έβαζα στο πλαίσιο ψυχωτικών παραληρημάτων. Είχα παρασυρθεί στη λογική να με εμπιστευτεί απόλυτα ώστε να μπορέσω να τη συναντήσω όταν αισθανθεί καλύτερα (όπως πίστευα ότι θα συνέβαινε σύντομα), ήμουν και σε φάση εμμονικής προσκόλλησης μαζί της, όλα αυτά με καθιστούσαν ανίκανο να της πω την αλήθεια κατάμουτρα, μια αλήθεια που υποτίθεται ότι δεν μπορούσα να ξέρω. Ούτε είχε τότε επαφές με άτομα που θα με καθοδηγούσαν, όπως έγινε με τα άτομα του φόρουμ, και δεν ήξερα πως να το χειριστώ. 
Το ότι έψαξα και ρώτησα ήταν κάτι που τελικά με κράτησε στην ιστορία. Αλλιώς, θα την είχα παρατήσει με όχι καλό τρόπο. Όπως και πολλοί άλλοι πριν αλλά και μετά. Το έκανα γιατί πραγματικά την ήθελα αυτή την γυναίκα, δεν άντεχα να νιώθω ότι με κορόιδευε τόσο "κατάμουτρα". Που να ήξερα σε τι ιστορία θα έμπλεκα. Είπαμε, μηδέν εμπειρία και γνώση, γεμάτος "αθωότητα" σε τέτοιου είδους καταστάσεις. Εδώ, τον ζεις τον άλλον, έχεις περάσει μαζί του μήνες, και δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι πάσχει, εγώ πως θα μπορούσα να το ξέρω; Επειδή μου είχε πει για ένα καρκινοπαθή πατέρα σε μισή ώρα συνομιλίας; ΟΚ, λάθος εκτίμηση από μέρους μου.

----------


## elisabet

> Κατηγορώ πλέον τον εαυτό μου σχεδόν για όλα. Μην το αναλύσω. Έφτασα να τον κατηγορώ ακόμα και για το ότι είχα κάνει accept στο αίτημα μιας κοπέλας από άλλη πόλη όχι ιδιαίτερα κοντινή. Ακόμα και για το ότι επί ένα χρόνο δεν της έστελνα ένα μήνυμα να τη γνωρίσω (περίοδος που τουλάχιστον, δεν ήταν κλεισμένη στο σπίτι της και είχε κοινωνική ζωή, έστω και προβληματική). Για πολλά άλλα. Και οι απαντήσεις που ψάχνω θα με βοηθήσουν πρώτα απ' όλα να καταλάβω και κατά πόσο οι ευθύνες που ρίχνω στον εαυτό μου του αντιστοιχούν κανονικά.
> Το γιατί δεν της είπα την αλήθεια. Πρώτα απ' όλα, στην αρχή, το Δεκέμβρη, δεν είχα καμια ουσιώδη απόδειξη κάποιας σοβαρής διαταραχής. Είχα μάθει από πρώην της και γνωστούς της κάποια πράγματα που σαφώς "φωτογράφιζαν" διπολική διαταραχή (η ψυχολόγος μου μου το είχε επισημάνει ήδη από τα τέλη Νοέμβρη), είχα μάθει για το κλείσιμό της στο σπίτι που το θεωρούσα όμως εκδήλωση διπολικής κατάθλιψης, "φυσιολογική" δηλαδή εξέλιξη της διαταραχής πιστεύοντας ότι θα παρέλθει γρήγορα και τις ανυπόστατες ιστορίες που μου έλεγε τις έβαζα στο πλαίσιο ψυχωτικών παραληρημάτων. Είχα παρασυρθεί στη λογική να με εμπιστευτεί απόλυτα ώστε να μπορέσω να τη συναντήσω όταν αισθανθεί καλύτερα (όπως πίστευα ότι θα συνέβαινε σύντομα), ήμουν και σε φάση εμμονικής προσκόλλησης μαζί της, όλα αυτά με καθιστούσαν ανίκανο να της πω την αλήθεια κατάμουτρα, μια αλήθεια που υποτίθεται ότι δεν μπορούσα να ξέρω. Ούτε είχε τότε επαφές με άτομα που θα με καθοδηγούσαν, όπως έγινε με τα άτομα του φόρουμ, και δεν ήξερα πως να το χειριστώ. 
> Το ότι έψαξα και ρώτησα ήταν κάτι που τελικά με κράτησε στην ιστορία. Αλλιώς, θα την είχα παρατήσει με όχι καλό τρόπο. Όπως και πολλοί άλλοι πριν αλλά και μετά. Το έκανα γιατί πραγματικά την ήθελα αυτή την γυναίκα, δεν άντεχα να νιώθω ότι με κορόιδευε τόσο "κατάμουτρα". Που να ήξερα σε τι ιστορία θα έμπλεκα. Είπαμε, μηδέν εμπειρία και γνώση, γεμάτος "αθωότητα" σε τέτοιου είδους καταστάσεις. Εδώ, τον ζεις τον άλλον, έχεις περάσει μαζί του μήνες, και δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι πάσχει, εγώ πως θα μπορούσα να το ξέρω; Επειδή μου είχε πει για ένα καρκινοπαθή πατέρα σε μισή ώρα συνομιλίας; ΟΚ, λάθος εκτίμηση από μέρους μου.


Είμαι η τελευταία που θα σε κατηγορήσω που δεν κατάλαβες οτι "΄έπασχε", ούτε εγώ το είχα καταλάβει και με κατηγόρησα αρκετά για αυτό. Δεν μπορούσα να διανοηθώ οτι κοιμόμουν μαζί με αυτόν τον άνθρωπο, τον κοίταζα στα μάτια και δεν είχα πάρει χαμπάρι. Έφτασα να αμφισβητήσω την δική μου λογική και σκέψη, αναρωτήθηκα οτι ίσως αφού δεν κατάλαβα να έχω κι εγώ κάποιο παρόμοιο πρόβλημα και για αυτό δεν το είδα. Κι εγώ σε ψυχολόγο έφτασα να ψάχνω εμένα! Ξέρω πως όταν είσαι άσχετος με αυτά δεν πάει το μυαλό σου με τίποτα εκεί!

Νομίζω πως ο λόγος που δεν της μίλησες έχει να κάνει με την "εμμονή" να την συναντήσεις έστω για μια φορά. Μάλλον φοβόσουν οτι θα σου μείνει απωθημένο και ήθελες οπωσδήποτε να το κάνεις. Δεν σε κατηγορώ, είχε τραβήξει τόσο πολύ αυτή η ιστορία χωρίς να έχετε βρεθεί που ο φοβος του απωθημένου θα ήταν μεγάλος. Απλά με ξενίζει κάπως. Και το οτι την έψαξες. 

Πάντως, και το λέω και για την koutchounie γιατί μου έκανε εντύπωση η άποψη της σε αυτό, οτι ο δικός μου ψυχολόγος ήταν εντελώς αντίθετος στο να του μιλήσω ευθέως και να του πω την πραγματικότητα χύμα. Θεωρούσε πως αυτό από μένα που ήμασταν ζευγάρι εκείνος θα το εκλάμβανε ως προδοσία. Δεν τον άκουσα. Μου φάνηκε αδιανόητο να μην του πω αυτό που είχα μάθει πια. Ήξερα πως θα με μισήσει μόλις του το πω, αλλά του μίλησα ευθέως, του είπα οτι ρώτησα ψυχολόγο, του είπα οτι χρειάζεται βοήθεια αποφεύγοντας απλώς τις "ταμπέλες" που μου είχε πει ο ψυχολόγος για τις οποίες έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν ήμουν σίγουρη. Και η αντίδραση του ήταν έκπληξη στην αρχή και μετά θυμός και άρνηση.

----------


## avgeris

> Είμαι η τελευταία που θα σε κατηγορήσω που δεν κατάλαβες οτι "΄έπασχε", ούτε εγώ το είχα καταλάβει και με κατηγόρησα αρκετά για αυτό. Δεν μπορούσα να διανοηθώ οτι κοιμόμουν μαζί με αυτόν τον άνθρωπο, τον κοίταζα στα μάτια και δεν είχα πάρει χαμπάρι. Έφτασα να αμφισβητήσω την δική μου λογική και σκέψη, αναρωτήθηκα οτι ίσως αφού δεν κατάλαβα να έχω κι εγώ κάποιο παρόμοιο πρόβλημα και για αυτό δεν το είδα. Κι εγώ σε ψυχολόγο έφτασα να ψάχνω εμένα! Ξέρω πως όταν είσαι άσχετος με αυτά δεν πάει το μυαλό σου με τίποτα εκεί!
> 
> Νομίζω πως ο λόγος που δεν της μίλησες έχει να κάνει με την *"εμμονή" να την συναντήσεις έστω για μια φορά*. Μάλλον φοβόσουν οτι θα σου μείνει απωθημένο και ήθελες οπωσδήποτε να το κάνεις. Δεν σε κατηγορώ, είχε τραβήξει τόσο πολύ αυτή η ιστορία χωρίς να έχετε βρεθεί που ο φοβος του απωθημένου θα ήταν μεγάλος. Απλά με ξενίζει κάπως. Και το οτι την έψαξες. 
> 
> Πάντως, και το λέω και για την koutchounie γιατί μου έκανε εντύπωση η άποψη της σε αυτό, οτι ο δικός μου ψυχολόγος ήταν εντελώς αντίθετος στο να του μιλήσω ευθέως και να του πω την πραγματικότητα χύμα. Θεωρούσε πως αυτό από μένα που ήμασταν ζευγάρι εκείνος θα το εκλάμβανε ως προδοσία. Δεν τον άκουσα. Μου φάνηκε αδιανόητο να μην του πω αυτό που είχα μάθει πια. Ήξερα πως θα με μισήσει μόλις του το πω, αλλά του μίλησα ευθέως, του είπα οτι ρώτησα ψυχολόγο, του είπα οτι χρειάζεται βοήθεια αποφεύγοντας απλώς τις "ταμπέλες" που μου είχε πει ο ψυχολόγος για τις οποίες έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν ήμουν σίγουρη. Και η αντίδραση του ήταν έκπληξη στην αρχή και μετά θυμός και άρνηση.




Το μόνο που ήθελα από ένα σημείο και μετά (που έπαψε να υπάρχει οτιδήποτε το "ερωτικό" μέσα μου και προαπσθούσα απλώς να τη βάλω σε κάποιο "σωστό" δρόμο θεραπείας) ήταν να τη δω έστω και για ένα "γεια". Δεν ήθελα να κλείσω την ιστορία απομακρυνόμενος, με το φόβο ότι έτσι, όταν σύντομα θα γινόταν "καλά" (που το θεωρούσα δεδομένο, με το μυαλό που είχα τότε) θα με είχε ξεχάσει και δεν θα επιθμούσε να με δει. Αυτό άλλωστε ήταν που ρώτησα την πρώτη φορά που έγραψα στο φόρουμ, κατά πόσο θα με θυμόταν μετα τη θεραπεία της. Ουσιαστικά αυτός ήταν και ο λόγος που δεν ήθελα και να της εναντιωθώ, να την αγριέψω με οποιαδήποτε αναφορά στην αλήθεια. Είδες άλλωστε κι εσύ το αποτέλεσμα στη δική σου ιστορία. Και με μένα αυτό θα γινόταν, ειδικά από τη στιγμή που αποδείχτηκε ότι η κοπέλα δεν είχε και δεν έχει καμία απολύτως επίγνωση της νοσηρότητας στην οποία έχει περιέλθει η ζωή της. "Αποτοξινώθηκε" προαφανώς ως δια μαγείας όπως μου είπε. Πόσο θα δεχόταν μια αλήθεια που δε τη βόλευε αλλά και που προερχόταν από κάποιον πολλά χιλιόμετρα μακρυά της που δεν ήταν δυνατό να ήξερε τόσα πράγματα. Εδώ ότσν της είπα για το φίλο της που δήθεν φιλοξενούσε, δυο βδομάδες περίπου μετά, εξαγριώθηκε που τη θεωρούσα ψεύτρα και μιλούσα μαζί της τόσο καιρό χωρίς να της έχω εμπιστοσύνη. Που να της έλεγα και μια τόσο συγκλονιστική αλήθεια που θα τάραζε συθέμελα όλη την εικονική της πραγματικότητα. 
Επιπλέον, κανείς, ούτε η ψυχολόγος μου ούτε ο ψυχίατρος μου συνέστησαν κάτι τέτοιο. Ο ψυχίατρός μου με ρώτησε αν ποτέ την είχα φέρει φάτσα με τα ψέματά της, του ανέφερα το θέμα με το μαγαζί του πατέρα της και το φίλο που "φιλοξενούσε", τις αντιδράσεις της, και εκείνος κούνησε το κεφάλι του χαμογελώντας σα να περίμενε αυτή ακριβώς την αντίδραση από μέρους της. Δεν μου πρότεινε να το κάνω με κάποιο άλλο ψέμα της.
Το ξαναθέτω προς συζήτηση σε όλους όσους διαβάζουν, αυτό που έγραψα και λίγο πιο πάνω. Πως θά ήταν αν κάποια στιγμή, δεν ξέρω πότε, της έστελνα ένα μήνυμα με την αλήθεια, τουλάχιστον αυτή που ξέρω; Ένα μήνυμα που θα της έλεγε όλα όσα έχω μάθει και θα τη σόκαρε, προφανώς. Το έχω σκεφτεί πολλές φορές, αλλά το έχω απορρίψει ως σενάριο. Το θέτω ως σκέψη χωρίς να έχω στο μυαλό μου ούτε το πότε, ούτε το πως. Μου είχε περάσει από το μυαλό φευγαλέα πριν από καιρό, έστω ως απάντηση σε κάποια δική επανεμφάνιση, δεν το είχα θεωρήσει σωστό. Απλώς, μιας και το ανέφερες και εσύ και η koutchounie, το (επ)αναφέρω.

----------


## Mara.Z

> *Να ρωτήσω και το άλλο, μια και το ανέφερες. Πως θά ήταν αν κάποια στιγμή, δεν ξέρω πότε, της έστελνα ένα μήνυμα με το ξεβράκωμα που λες; Ένα μήνυμα που θα της έλεγε όλη την αλήθεια που ξέρω και θα τη σόκαρε, προφανώς. Το έχω σκεφτεί πολλές φορές, αλλά το έχω απορρίψει ως σενάριο. Το ανέφερες εσύ οπότε το θέτω κι εγώ ως σκέψη (χωρίς να έχω στο μυαλό μου ούτε το πότε, ούτε το πως).*


γιατι απλα δεν την αγνοεις?
γιατι ψαχνεσαι τοσο να βρεις απαντησεις? γιατι αυτη η κοπελα σε ενδιαφερει τοσο? μια γνωριμια επιφανειακη ηταν μεσω fb. Μπορει αυτη να ηθελε να πλασει μια εικονα της στo fb για να ξεφευγει απο την πραγματικοτητα που ισως την πληγωνει ή την εχει σκυλοβαρεθει. 

Ολα αυτα τα ψυχολογικοϊατρικα ποιοι στα ειπαν???

----------


## Mara.Z

> Πως θά ήταν αν κάποια στιγμή, δεν ξέρω πότε, της έστελνα ένα μήνυμα με την αλήθεια, τουλάχιστον αυτή που ξέρω; Ένα μήνυμα που θα της έλεγε όλα όσα έχω μάθει και θα τη σόκαρε, προφανώς. Το έχω σκεφτεί πολλές φορές, αλλά το έχω απορρίψει ως σενάριο.


Αν οντως η κοπελα ειναι ψυχικα αρρωστη και δεν τα λεει ολα αυτα για να σε αποφυγει, αν της εστελνες ενα τετοιο μηνυμα, πιστεψε με, θα ειχε τον τροπο να σου απαντησει, να σε βαλει στη θεση σου και να βγει κιολας απο πανω!
Εφοσον βεβαια δεν ειναι ρυθμισμενη με φαρμακα. Αλλα εσυ λες οτι παιρνει φαρμακα και παρακολουθειται απο ψυχιατρο...

----------


## elisabet

Αν θες την δική μου γνώμη θα σου πω το προφανές, αυτό που έκανα κι εγώ. Στη θέση σου θα της είχα μιλήσει αμέσως μόλις είχα μάθει τι συμβαίνει. Έστω και τώρα που έχει τελειώσει πια η ιστορία, θα της μιλούσα. Όχι για να την κατηγορήσεις, ούτε να της βάλεις ταμπέλες αλλά να της δώσεις την ευκαιρία, έστω αν είναι μια στο εκατομμύριο οι πιθανότητες, να βρεθεί προ των ευθυνών της.
Στη θέση σου θα της έγραφα όλα αυτά που έχεις γράψει εδώ για το πώς νιώθεις. Θα της εξηγούσα την "εμμονή" μου, θα της έλεγα οτι εξαιτίας αυτής, έφτασα να την ψάξω και θα της έλεγα αυτά που είχα μάθει. Αν θέλει ή αν μπορεί (εξαιτίας της ασθένειας) να καταλάβει, θα καταλάβει. Αν όχι, θα είσαι ήσυχος οτι έκανες οτι μπορούσες και είπες την αλήθεια σου.

Σου ξαναλέω βέβαια οτι με αυτή μου την κίνηση ο ψυχολόγος διαφωνούσε γιαυτό μου έκανε εντύπωση η άποψη της kutchunie η οποία έχει προσωπική εμπειρία και οφείλω να σου πω οτι σέβομαι περισσότερο την άποψη αυτών που το έχουν ζήσει παρά των ψυχολόγων σε μερικά θέματα. Εγώ δεν το μετάνιωσα παρόλο που είχε το αποτέλεσμα που είχε. Ούτε σκέφτηκα μήπως "εκτεθώ" ξεγυμνώνοτας με και εξηγώντας του το πώς ένιωθα ή αν θα του δώσω θάρρος να πιστέψει οτι μπορεί να συνεχίσει να με χειρίζεται ή αν θα τάιζα τον εγωισμό του. Ήθελα απλά να του πω την δική μου αλήθεια. Και είχα στο νου μου πως αν είναι έτοιμος να ακούσει και να αρπάξει την ευκαιρία ας το κάνει, αλλιώς θα σημαίνει πως δεν είναι έτοιμος ακόμα.

Περίμενε να σου πουν κι άλλοι όμως που έχουν προσωπική εμπειρία, μπορεί εγώ να είμαι τελείως λάθος... σκέφτομαι ότι ίσως παίζει πολύ ρόλο η στιγμή που θα τα ακούσει αυτά ο άλλος. Δηλαδή η kutchunie που λέει οτι την ταρακούνησε ο άντρας της ίσως ήταν η ίδια έτοιμη να ακούσει, δεν ξέρω τι επίδραση μπορεί να έχουν αυτά τα λόγια σε κάποιον που είναι ακόμα μακριά από αυτό το σημείο.

----------


## kutchunie

> Κατηγορώ πλέον τον εαυτό μου σχεδόν για όλα. Μην το αναλύσω. Έφτασα να τον κατηγορώ ακόμα και για το ότι είχα κάνει accept στο αίτημα μιας κοπέλας από άλλη πόλη όχι ιδιαίτερα κοντινή. Ακόμα και για το ότι επί ένα χρόνο δεν της έστελνα ένα μήνυμα να τη γνωρίσω (περίοδος που τουλάχιστον, δεν ήταν κλεισμένη στο σπίτι της και είχε κοινωνική ζωή, έστω και προβληματική). Για πολλά άλλα. Και οι απαντήσεις που ψάχνω θα με βοηθήσουν πρώτα απ' όλα να καταλάβω και κατά πόσο οι ευθύνες που ρίχνω στον εαυτό μου του αντιστοιχούν κανονικά.
> Το γιατί δεν της είπα την αλήθεια. Πρώτα απ' όλα, στην αρχή, το Δεκέμβρη, δεν είχα καμια ουσιώδη απόδειξη κάποιας σοβαρής διαταραχής. Είχα μάθει από πρώην της και γνωστούς της κάποια πράγματα που σαφώς "φωτογράφιζαν" διπολική διαταραχή (η ψυχολόγος μου μου το είχε επισημάνει ήδη από τα τέλη Νοέμβρη), είχα μάθει για το κλείσιμό της στο σπίτι που το θεωρούσα όμως εκδήλωση διπολικής κατάθλιψης, "φυσιολογική" δηλαδή εξέλιξη της διαταραχής πιστεύοντας ότι θα παρέλθει γρήγορα και τις ανυπόστατες ιστορίες που μου έλεγε τις έβαζα στο πλαίσιο ψυχωτικών παραληρημάτων. *Είχα παρασυρθεί στη λογική να με εμπιστευτεί απόλυτα ώστε να μπορέσω να τη συναντήσω όταν αισθανθεί καλύτερα (όπως πίστευα ότι θα συνέβαινε σύντομα), ήμουν και σε φάση εμμονικής προσκόλλησης μαζί της, όλα αυτά με καθιστούσαν ανίκανο να της πω την αλήθεια κατάμουτρα, μια αλήθεια που υποτίθεται ότι δεν μπορούσα να ξέρω.* Ούτε είχε τότε επαφές με άτομα που θα με καθοδηγούσαν, όπως έγινε με τα άτομα του φόρουμ, και δεν ήξερα πως να το χειριστώ. 
> Το ότι έψαξα και ρώτησα ήταν κάτι που τελικά με κράτησε στην ιστορία. Αλλιώς, θα την είχα παρατήσει με όχι καλό τρόπο. Όπως και πολλοί άλλοι πριν αλλά και μετά. Το έκανα γιατί πραγματικά την ήθελα αυτή την γυναίκα, δεν άντεχα να νιώθω ότι με κορόιδευε τόσο "κατάμουτρα". Που να ήξερα σε τι ιστορία θα έμπλεκα. Είπαμε, μηδέν εμπειρία και γνώση, γεμάτος "αθωότητα" σε τέτοιου είδους καταστάσεις. Εδώ, τον ζεις τον άλλον, έχεις περάσει μαζί του μήνες, και δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι πάσχει, εγώ πως θα μπορούσα να το ξέρω; Επειδή μου είχε πει για ένα καρκινοπαθή πατέρα σε μισή ώρα συνομιλίας; ΟΚ, λάθος εκτίμηση από μέρους μου.


Αυτό ακριβώς που σου λέω παραπάνω. Πονταρες πως η εμπιστοσυνη θα σε έκανε να εκπληρώσεις την "εμμονή" σου. 
Οσον αφορά την φάση της, που λες για παραληριμα και ψυχωτική κατάσταση κτλ, δεν το χω βιώσει. Πχ όταν επέλεγα να εξαφανίζομαι απο παρέες ελεγα διαφορα ψεμματα για να τις αποφύγω, αλλά ηξερα ότι ηταν ψέμματα, δε παραμυθιαζόμουν. Οταν εξαφανίστηκα όμως απο τον αντρα μου, δεν το έκανα για κάποιο λόγο λογικό, όμως υπήρχε αλήθεια, ντρεπομουν για το "παρελθόν" μου και μου βγηκε κομπλεξ. Δεν υπήρχε λογική αιτία να ντρέπομαι, δεν έκανα κάτι κακό που το μετάνοιωσα και ως συνεπεια να υπάρχει ενα λογικό αίσθημα ντροπής. Καταλαβαίνεις; Η απο μικρή μιλούσα νοερά σε κάποιον, είτε στην προσευχή μου ας πουμε, είτε στη μαμα την ιδανική που κατασκεύασε το μυαλό μου, και ζζουσα το όνειρο, πως να στο πω. Ομως υπάρχει συναίσθηση της πραγματικότητας. Να στο πω εντελώς ομά μπορεί εσυ να φαντασιώνεσαι την ζιζέλ και να αυνανίζεσαι, η επιθυμία για συνουσία είναι υπαρκτή, όμως ξέρεις ότι το σημείο τριβής με το μόριο σου δεν είναι σιγουρα κάποιο σημείο του σωματος της εκάστοτε φανταστικής ερωμένης. Είναι ακριβώς αυτό το πράγμα. Επίσης, το ότι αφήνεται να κάνει ανοησίες που την προδίδουν, μην νομίζεις πως είναι τυχαίο. Θέλει χαλαρή αντιμετώπιση και άφεση αμαρτιών, νοοτροπια της αποφυγής της συνέπειας δηλαδή, πραγμα που αποπνέει απο πολλά πραγματα που έχεις επισημάνει για την κοπέλα, και για να το δικαιολογήσει σου πετάει τον αλκοολισμό για να μην ρωτησεις και πολλά και να μην αντιδράσεις. Δεν είναι κουτοι οι προβληματικοί ανθρωποι, αντιθέτως ε'ιναι ευστροφοι, απλώς αδυνατουν να διαχειριστουν την πραγματικότητα γιατι δε την αντιλαμβάνονται σωστα. Σα να σου λέω κλείσε τα μάτια και ζωγραφισε την μόνα λίζα. 
Δε θα μπορουσες να ξέρεις. Ενδειξεις και να υποψιαστεις ναι, αλλά εδω οι γιατροι κάνουν καιρο να βαλουν διαγνωση, εσυ τι είσαι; και όχι μόνο εσύ...

----------


## avgeris

> γιατι απλα δεν την αγνοεις?
> γιατι ψαχνεσαι τοσο να βρεις απαντησεις? γιατι αυτη η κοπελα σε ενδιαφερει τοσο? μια γνωριμια επιφανειακη ηταν μεσω fb. Μπορει αυτη να ηθελε να πλασει μια εικονα της στo fb για να ξεφευγει απο την πραγματικοτητα που ισως την πληγωνει ή την εχει σκυλοβαρεθει. 
> 
> Ολα αυτα τα ψυχολογικοϊατρικα ποιοι στα ειπαν???


Αν δεις λίγα ποστ πιο πάνω και πιο κάτω, δύο μέλη του φόρουμ μου πρότειναν ότι έπρεπε να το είχα κάνει. Πάνω σε αυτό έθεσα την ερώτηση. Το λέω άλλωστε ότι αυτό αυτό το σενάριο το είχα απορρίψει. 
Στις υπόλοιπες ερωτήσεις σου. Την αγνοώ. πόσο πιο πολύ να το κάνω αυτό εμφανές. Δυο μηνύματα, δυο προτάσεις φιλίας και ένα Like χωρίς καμία απολύτως ανταπόκριση από μένα, μέχρι που άρχισε να δημοσιεύει τα περί θλιβερών εξελίξεων όταν κάποιοι ξαναγίνονται άγνωστοι.
Το γιατί ψάχνω για απαντήσεις το είπα ήδη πιο πάνω. Γιατί μόνο έτσι θα μπορέσω να καταλάβω τι έγινε κυρίως με μένα, να αποκτήσω την όποια ικανότητα να αναγνωρίζω ανάλογες περιπτώσεις αλλά και να φτάσω σε μια προσωπική "λύτρωση".

----------


## Mara.Z

> Το γιατί ψάχνω για απαντήσεις το είπα ήδη πιο πάνω. Γιατί μόνο έτσι θα μπορέσω να καταλάβω τι έγινε κυρίως με μένα, να αποκτήσω την όποια ικανότητα να αναγνωρίζω ανάλογες περιπτώσεις αλλά και να φτάσω σε μια προσωπική "λύτρωση".


Μηπως φαντασιωθηκες οτι διπλα σε αυτη την κοπελα σε περιμενει ο μεγαλος ερωτας επειδη θα της παραστησεις το σωτηρα και θα τη σωσεις απο οσα την βασανιζουν??

----------


## avgeris

> Μηπως φαντασιωθηκες οτι διπλα σε αυτη την κοπελα σε περιμενει ο μεγαλος ερωτας επειδη θα της παραστησεις το σωτηρα και θα τη σωσεις απο οσα την βασανιζουν??



Τον μεγάλο έρωτα τον είχα φαντασιωθεί δίπλα της πολύ πριν μάθω για τη διαταραχή της. Λάθος μου βέβαια, όπως αποδείχτηκε αλλά και όπως θα έπρεπε να είχα καταλάβει από κάποια "σημάδια". Το θέμα "σωτηρίας", ακόμα κι αν το είχα πετύχει, δεν θα της το έθιγα ποτέ.

----------


## Mara.Z

Και κατι που δεν καταλαβα, live την εχεις δει ή μονο φεϊσμπουκικη ειναι η γνωριμια σας??
Γιατι αν ειναι μονο φβκη η γνωριμια, οκ εκει ο καθενας πλαθει οποιο μυθο γουσταρει.....

----------


## avgeris

> Αυτό ακριβώς που σου λέω παραπάνω. Πονταρες πως η εμπιστοσυνη θα σε έκανε να εκπληρώσεις την "εμμονή" σου. 
> Οσον αφορά την φάση της, που λες για παραληριμα και ψυχωτική κατάσταση κτλ, δεν το χω βιώσει. Πχ όταν επέλεγα να εξαφανίζομαι απο παρέες ελεγα διαφορα ψεμματα για να τις αποφύγω, αλλά ηξερα ότι ηταν ψέμματα, δε παραμυθιαζόμουν. Οταν εξαφανίστηκα όμως απο τον αντρα μου, δεν το έκανα για κάποιο λόγο λογικό, όμως υπήρχε αλήθεια, ντρεπομουν για το "παρελθόν" μου και μου βγηκε κομπλεξ. Δεν υπήρχε λογική αιτία να ντρέπομαι, δεν έκανα κάτι κακό που το μετάνοιωσα και ως συνεπεια να υπάρχει ενα λογικό αίσθημα ντροπής. Καταλαβαίνεις; Η απο μικρή μιλούσα νοερά σε κάποιον, είτε στην προσευχή μου ας πουμε, είτε στη μαμα την ιδανική που κατασκεύασε το μυαλό μου, και ζζουσα το όνειρο, πως να στο πω. Ομως υπάρχει συναίσθηση της πραγματικότητας. Να στο πω εντελώς ομά μπορεί εσυ να φαντασιώνεσαι την ζιζέλ και να αυνανίζεσαι, η επιθυμία για συνουσία είναι υπαρκτή, όμως ξέρεις ότι το σημείο τριβής με το μόριο σου δεν είναι σιγουρα κάποιο σημείο του σωματος της εκάστοτε φανταστικής ερωμένης. Είναι ακριβώς αυτό το πράγμα. Επίσης, το ότι αφήνεται να κάνει ανοησίες που την προδίδουν, μην νομίζεις πως είναι τυχαίο. Θέλει χαλαρή αντιμετώπιση και άφεση αμαρτιών, νοοτροπια της αποφυγής της συνέπειας δηλαδή, πραγμα που αποπνέει απο πολλά πραγματα που έχεις επισημάνει για την κοπέλα, και για να το δικαιολογήσει σου πετάει τον αλκοολισμό για να μην ρωτησεις και πολλά και να μην αντιδράσεις. Δεν είναι κουτοι οι προβληματικοί ανθρωποι, αντιθέτως ε'ιναι ευστροφοι, απλώς αδυνατουν να διαχειριστουν την πραγματικότητα γιατι δε την αντιλαμβάνονται σωστα. Σα να σου λέω κλείσε τα μάτια και ζωγραφισε την μόνα λίζα. 
> Δε θα μπορουσες να ξέρεις. Ενδειξεις και να υποψιαστεις ναι, αλλά εδω οι γιατροι κάνουν καιρο να βαλουν διαγνωση, εσυ τι είσαι; και όχι μόνο εσύ...



Επειδή η μόνη φάση στη ζωή μου που είχα παραισθήσεις και ψευδαισθήσεις ήταν πριν από πολλά χρόνια όταν ανέβασα 41 πυρετό από μια οξεία αμυγδαλίτιδα, δεν μπορώ να ξέρω πως βιώνει κάποιος τη στιγμή μιας ψυχωτικής παραληρητικής ψευδαίσθησης. Έχω ακούσει στο youtube για άτομα που νιώθουν ότι ανοίγει ο τοίχος στο σπίτι τους και εμφανίζεται μια σκάλα που τους οδηγεί στον ουρανό (Stairway to Heaven, το είχαν χαρακτηρίσει). Δεν ξέρω πόση επίγνωση ή όχι είχαν της ψευδαίσθησής τους. Έτσι πίστευα κι εγώ ότι βίωνε κι εκείνη κάποιες καταστάσεις, ως παραληρήματα, όχι ως συνειδητά ψέματα. Εκεί ήταν η παγίδα στην οποία έπεσα, η άγνοια του τι συνέβαινε. Και κουτή δεν τη θεώρησα ποτέ, ίσα-ίσα τη θεωρούσα πάντα ιδιαίτερα χαρισματική στο θέμα μυαλού.

----------


## avgeris

> Και κατι που δεν καταλαβα, live την εχεις δει ή μονο φεϊσμπουκικη ειναι η γνωριμια σας??
> Γιατι αν ειναι μονο φβκη η γνωριμια, οκ εκει ο καθενας πλαθει οποιο μυθο γουσταρει.....


Δεν την έχω δει ούτε καν μέσω Skype, ούτε καν σε κάποιο βίντεο. Το απέφευγε μαζί μου πάσει θυσία, αν και της το είχα ζητήσει πολλές φορές. Μόνο φωτογραφίες αμφιβόλου φυσικά χρονολόγησης αλλά και "αληθοφάνειας".

----------


## kutchunie

> *. Πως θά ήταν αν κάποια στιγμή, δεν ξέρω πότε, της έστελνα ένα μήνυμα με την αλήθεια, τουλάχιστον αυτή που ξέρω; Ένα μήνυμα που θα της έλεγε όλα όσα έχω μάθει και θα τη σόκαρε, προφανώς. Το έχω σκεφτεί πολλές φορές, αλλά το έχω απορρίψει ως σενάριο. Το θέτω ως σκέψη χωρίς να έχω στο μυαλό μου ούτε το πότε, ούτε το πως. Μου είχε περάσει από το μυαλό φευγαλέα πριν από καιρό, έστω ως απάντηση σε κάποια δική επανεμφάνιση, δεν το είχα θεωρήσει σωστό. Απλώς, μιας και το ανέφερες και εσύ και η koutchounie, το (επ)αναφέρω*.


Να σου πω πως θα ήταν γι αυτήν τουλάχιστον; Σαν ενας κουβάς γεμάτος πάγο και νερό ενώ κοιμάται σε μια αιώρα με θερμοκρασία 42 βαθμούς. Πως παθαίνει κάποιος σοκ και για να τον επαναφέρεις του τραβας μια χαστουκάρα και την ακούει;; εεε αυτό. Ηλεκτροσόκ ψυχικό. 
Βεβαια να ξέρεις αυτό ενέχει κινδύνους. Για να λέμε του στραβού το δίκιο, αν δεν υπήρχε ο αντρας μου, που ήξερε πως να με χειριστεί λόγω αντικειμένοιυ σπουδών, δεν θα είχα ξυπνήσει ούτε κι εγώ. Κι εμένα μου πήρε πολύ χρόνο να φτάσω εδω που είμαι. Κανεις τρελός δε θέλει να βασανίζεται. Η κοπέλα επιδιώκει την απωλεια για κάποιο λόγο, ετσι την βρίσκει. Είτε συνειδητά είτε ασυνείδητα, το κάνει. Μια "βιώνει" και αναπαράγει μια ιστορία σιγουρης επικειμενης απώλειας, αυτήν του πατερα της, μια εξαφανίζεται για χιλιους δυο λόγους, μια αποσύρεται. Να είσαι σιγουρος ότι το πιο οδυνηρό πραγμα είναι η απώλεια. Και αυτό να επιδιώκεις να το ζεις και να το φαντασιώνεσαι. Δεν μπορείς να την βοηθήσεις και ούτε μπορείς να σχεδιάσεις το "σωσιμό" της, γιατί αφενώς δεν έχεις την γνωση να το κάνεις και αφετέρου η κοπελιά δίνει την αίσθηση της πλήρους παραίτησης. 
Εαν της τα ελεγες οπως έχουν, χωρίς να αφήσεις περιθώρια για αμφισβητιση και χωρίς να την κατηγορείς, αλλά να την ενθαρρύνεις και να της πεις ότι δεν χρειαζεται να σε λυπούνται, δεν χρειαζεται να σε αγαπουν όλοι οι κλαρινογαμπροι της περιοχης, δεν χρειαζεται να ντρεπεσαι, ξεφτύλα δεν είναι να νοσείς, αλλά να μην έχεις φιλότιμο και μπέσα και να πληγώνεις τους αλλους και να μην κάνεις ότι πραγματικά θελεις, αλλά να αφηνεις τη νόσο να λειτουργει μεσα απο εσένα κτλ κτλ, δυο πιθανοτητες υπάρχουν, είτε θα σε βγαλει τρελό, είτε δε θα πει τπτ θα εξαφανιστει, θα το σκεφτεί και θα δράσει. Δικό της το μαχαίρι δικό της και το καρπούζι... 
Βεβαια σε αυτη τη διαδικασία αξίζει να μπείς, μόνο εάν θα είναι λυτρωτική για εσένα. Δε ξέρω αν αξίζει να ρισκάρεις να της μιλήσεις για άλλο λόγο

----------


## kutchunie

> Επειδή η μόνη φάση στη ζωή μου που είχα παραισθήσεις και ψευδαισθήσεις ήταν πριν από πολλά χρόνια όταν ανέβασα 41 πυρετό από μια οξεία αμυγδαλίτιδα, δεν μπορώ να ξέρω πως βιώνει κάποιος τη στιγμή μιας ψυχωτικής παραληρητικής ψευδαίσθησης. Έχω ακούσει στο youtube για άτομα που νιώθουν ότι ανοίγει ο τοίχος στο σπίτι τους και εμφανίζεται μια σκάλα που τους οδηγεί στον ουρανό (Stairway to Heaven, το είχαν χαρακτηρίσει). Δεν ξέρω πόση επίγνωση ή όχι είχαν της ψευδαίσθησής τους. Έτσι πίστευα κι εγώ ότι βίωνε κι εκείνη κάποιες καταστάσεις, ως παραληρήματα, όχι ως συνειδητά ψέματα. Εκεί ήταν η παγίδα στην οποία έπεσα, η άγνοια του τι συνέβαινε. Και κουτή δεν τη θεώρησα ποτέ, ίσα-ίσα τη θεωρούσα πάντα ιδιαίτερα χαρισματική στο θέμα μυαλού.


Κι εγώ κάποτε μπέρδεψα κάτι αντιβιώσεις και εβλεπα τα άκρα μου να μεγαλώνουν. Την άκουσα κοινώς. Αλλά πιστεύω πως η κοπέλα αυτή αν δεν είχε παραλογες ιδέες τυπου μου διαβαζουν το μυαλό ή τιποτα τετοιο τρελό, απλώς φαντασιωνόταν την ιδανική για εκείνη πραγματικότητα. Αυτό και μόνο. Μην θεωρεις πως είναι τίποτα εξω απο τα συνηθισμένα η τρελα. Ο άνθρωπος τρελαίνεται ή χανει την ισορροπία, όταν το παρακάνει με τις άμυνες του υποσυνειδητου, οι οποίες αναπτυσονται μστη βρεφική ηλικία. Σε κάποια φάση ανεφερες πως έπαθε διάσχιση, μετά απο έντονο καυγά δε θυμόταν τίποτα. Αυτό το κάνουν τα παιδάκια πολύ σιχνα, οταν τα μαλώνουν ή αν ζοριστουν ξεχνάνε την στρεσογόνα φάση. Αν το κανεις συνεχεια και εντονα βγάζεις αλλους χαρακτηρες. Η η απόσυρση. Απόσυρση είναι αμυνα που έχουν τα μωρα μεχρι ενος ετους νομίζω. Οταν βιώνουν στρες εντονο κοιμούνται, ε όταν μεγαλώσεις και δεν το κοψεις το χούι μπορεί μεχρι κοινωνική φοβία να σου βγάλει. Τώρα τι επηρέασε τον κάθε άνθρωπο να υπερβάλει στις άμυνες του, αυτος και μόνο το γνωρίζει. Αλλά στα λέω αυτά για να είσαι σιγουρος οτι ξέρει πολύ καλά τι έχει συμβει, ακόμα κι αν εχει πάθει διασχιση αρκετές φορες

----------


## avgeris

> Να σου πω πως θα ήταν γι αυτήν τουλάχιστον; Σαν ενας κουβάς γεμάτος πάγο και νερό ενώ κοιμάται σε μια αιώρα με θερμοκρασία 42 βαθμούς. Πως παθαίνει κάποιος σοκ και για να τον επαναφέρεις του τραβας μια χαστουκάρα και την ακούει;; εεε αυτό. Ηλεκτροσόκ ψυχικό. 
> Βεβαια να ξέρεις αυτό ενέχει κινδύνους. Για να λέμε του στραβού το δίκιο, αν δεν υπήρχε ο αντρας μου, που ήξερε πως να με χειριστεί λόγω αντικειμένοιυ σπουδών, δεν θα είχα ξυπνήσει ούτε κι εγώ. Κι εμένα μου πήρε πολύ χρόνο να φτάσω εδω που είμαι. Κανεις τρελός δε θέλει να βασανίζεται. Η κοπέλα επιδιώκει την απωλεια για κάποιο λόγο, ετσι την βρίσκει. Είτε συνειδητά είτε ασυνείδητα, το κάνει. Μια "βιώνει" και αναπαράγει μια ιστορία σιγουρης επικειμενης απώλειας, αυτήν του πατερα της, μια εξαφανίζεται για χιλιους δυο λόγους, μια αποσύρεται. Να είσαι σιγουρος ότι το πιο οδυνηρό πραγμα είναι η απώλεια. Και αυτό να επιδιώκεις να το ζεις και να το φαντασιώνεσαι. Δεν μπορείς να την βοηθήσεις και ούτε μπορείς να σχεδιάσεις το "σωσιμό" της, γιατί αφενώς δεν έχεις την γνωση να το κάνεις και αφετέρου η κοπελιά δίνει την αίσθηση της πλήρους παραίτησης. 
> Εαν της τα ελεγες οπως έχουν, χωρίς να αφήσεις περιθώρια για αμφισβητιση και χωρίς να την κατηγορείς, αλλά να την ενθαρρύνεις και να της πεις ότι δεν χρειαζεται να σε λυπούνται, δεν χρειαζεται να σε αγαπουν όλοι οι κλαρινογαμπροι της περιοχης, δεν χρειαζεται να ντρεπεσαι, ξεφτύλα δεν είναι να νοσείς, αλλά να μην έχεις φιλότιμο και μπέσα και να πληγώνεις τους αλλους και να μην κάνεις ότι πραγματικά θελεις, αλλά να αφηνεις τη νόσο να λειτουργει μεσα απο εσένα κτλ κτλ, δυο πιθανοτητες υπάρχουν, είτε θα σε βγαλει τρελό, είτε δε θα πει τπτ θα εξαφανιστει, θα το σκεφτεί και θα δράσει. Δικό της το μαχαίρι δικό της και το καρπούζι... 
> Βεβαια σε αυτη τη διαδικασία αξίζει να μπείς, μόνο εάν θα είναι λυτρωτική για εσένα. Δε ξέρω αν αξίζει να ρισκάρεις να της μιλήσεις για άλλο λόγο



Πολύ δυνατά τα λόγια σου. Αν, λέω ΑΝ, φτάσω σε σημείο να το κάνω με τον τρόπο που το περιγράφεις θα είναι στην περίπτωση που θα δω ξανά μηνύματα με χειριστικές μεθόδους προσέγγισης από μέρους της. Και ναι, πιστεύω ότι θα είναι τρομερά λυτρωτική κίνηση για μένα. Θα είναι η χαστουκάρα που λες, το ηλεκτροσόκ, το τελευταίο χαρτί που θα πετάξω χωρίς πλέον να φοβάμαι ότι έχω κάτι να χάσω. Τώρα ακόμα δεν το κάνω, και δεν το έκανα ως τώρα, επειδή αυτό που φοβάμαι ότι θα χάσω είναι η ηρεμία που έχω βρει εδώ και 35 μέρες. Μην ξαναμπώ δηλαδή σε λογικές ανταλλαγής μηνυμάτων μαζί της τη στιγμή που έχω αποφασίσει να ξεκόψω. Αν δω ότι ξαναρχίζει να με "ενοχλεί" και να με προσεγγίζει, πιθανό θα το κάνω και με τον τρόπο που είπες. Υποστηρικτικά, ενθαρρυντικά, άλλωστε θέλω πραγματικά να "λυτρωθεί" και η ίδια, να "σωθεί", να ξεφύγει από αυτή τη νοσηρή κατάσταση που έχει βρεθεί. Κι ας μη μου ξαναμιλήσει ποτέ. Προσωπικά, θα έχω πλέον "απεξαρτητοποιηθεί". Μεταξύ μας βέβαια, όπως σχολίασες κι εσύ για την πλήρη παραίτησή της, πιστεύω ότι ο δρόμος που θα επέλεγε ακόμα και μετά από τέτοιο σοκ, θα ήταν ο πρώτος. Τέτοια δείγματα έχει δώσει ως τώρα.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Δεν την έχω δει ούτε καν μέσω Skype, ούτε καν σε κάποιο βίντεο. Το απέφευγε μαζί μου πάσει θυσία, αν και της το είχα ζητήσει πολλές φορές. Μόνο φωτογραφίες αμφιβόλου φυσικά χρονολόγησης αλλά και "αληθοφάνειας".


ε τοτε εναν μυθο ηθελε να πλασει, και το καταφερε! μπορει να ειναι παντρεμενη, μπορει να ειναι καμια αργοσχολη που τα κανει ολα αυτα για να σπασει την ανια της....απειρα τα μπορει...

και εσυ εβγαλες ολοκληρη διαγνωση και κοντεψες να μαθεις απεξω τα ψυχοπαθολογικα ερευνωντας για χαρη της....
εδω εμεις ζησαμε τοσα χρονια με ατομα με διαταραγμενο ψυχισμο και παλι 100% διαγνωση δεν βγαινει με την καμια....

----------


## avgeris

> Κι εγώ κάποτε μπέρδεψα κάτι αντιβιώσεις και εβλεπα τα άκρα μου να μεγαλώνουν. Την άκουσα κοινώς. Αλλά πιστεύω πως η κοπέλα αυτή αν δεν είχε παραλογες ιδέες τυπου μου διαβαζουν το μυαλό ή τιποτα τετοιο τρελό, απλώς φαντασιωνόταν την ιδανική για εκείνη πραγματικότητα. Αυτό και μόνο. Μην θεωρεις πως είναι τίποτα εξω απο τα συνηθισμένα η τρελα. Ο άνθρωπος τρελαίνεται ή χανει την ισορροπία, όταν το παρακάνει με τις άμυνες του υποσυνειδητου, οι οποίες αναπτυσονται μστη βρεφική ηλικία. Σε κάποια φάση ανεφερες πως έπαθε διάσχιση, μετά απο έντονο καυγά δε θυμόταν τίποτα. Αυτό το κάνουν τα παιδάκια πολύ σιχνα, οταν τα μαλώνουν ή αν ζοριστουν ξεχνάνε την στρεσογόνα φάση. Αν το κανεις συνεχεια και εντονα βγάζεις αλλους χαρακτηρες. Η η απόσυρση. Απόσυρση είναι αμυνα που έχουν τα μωρα μεχρι ενος ετους νομίζω. Οταν βιώνουν στρες εντονο κοιμούνται, ε όταν μεγαλώσεις και δεν το κοψεις το χούι μπορεί μεχρι κοινωνική φοβία να σου βγάλει. Τώρα τι επηρέασε τον κάθε άνθρωπο να υπερβάλει στις άμυνες του, αυτος και μόνο το γνωρίζει. Αλλά στα λέω αυτά για να είσαι σιγουρος οτι ξέρει πολύ καλά τι έχει συμβει, ακόμα κι αν εχει πάθει διασχιση αρκετές φορες


Για βρεφικές συμπεριφορές νεογέννητου από μέρους της μου μίλησε και η ψυχολόγος μου. Πόσο σωστά το έθεσες.
Και όσο για ιδέες ότι της διαβάζουν το μυαλό και άλλα τέτοια, όχι, δεν μου είχε πει τίποτα ούτε είχα μάθει κάτι τέτοιο. Μόνο το ότι πάθαινε συχνά κρίσεις ότι την παρακολουθούσαν και γι αυτό δεν πήγαινε στα ραντεβού της ή έφευγε απότομα και γυρνούσε σπίτι.
Τη διάσχιση όπως αναφέρεις την πάθαινε πολύ συχνά, υπήρχαν καυγάδες μας ικανοί να σηκώσουν την πολυκατοικία στο πόδι, επί μια ώρα περίπου. Την επόμενη δεν θυμόταν τίποτα ή, κι αν θυμόταν, δεν είχε επίγνωση ούτε του γιατί έγινε ο καυγάς ούτε του τι είχε ειπωθεί ούτε πως τελείωσε. Συχνά με ρωτούσε έντονα αν της ξέφυγε κάτι για τον εαυτό της που θεωρούσε μυστικό ή κάποια άσχημη κουβέντα προς εμένα και ακόμα και όταν τη διαβεβαίωνα πως όχι, επανερχόταν και ξαναζητούσε επιβεβαίωση ότι δεν είχε πει κάτι που δεν ήθελε.
Το θέμα κοινωνικής φοβίας που επίσης ανέφερες είναι ουσιαστικά ο λόγος που την κρατάει κλειδαμπαρωμένη σπίτι της εδώ και ένα εξάμηνο τουλάχιστον. Ούτε καμιά διπολική κατάθλιψη, όπως πίστευα στην αρχή, ούτε κάτι άλλο. 
Το ότι έχει συνειδητότητα των όσως μου έχει πει το έχω ήδη εμπεδώσει. Ήταν και το καμπανάκι που χτύπησε στα αυτιά μου για να ξεκόψω από αυτή την ιστορία. Άργησα θα μου πεις να το πάρω πρέφα. Ε ναι, ΟΚ, άργησα. Αλλά κάλλιο αργά που λένε.....

----------


## Mara.Z

> Να σου πω πως θα ήταν γι αυτήν τουλάχιστον; Σαν ενας κουβάς γεμάτος πάγο και νερό ενώ κοιμάται σε μια αιώρα με θερμοκρασία 42 βαθμούς. Πως παθαίνει κάποιος σοκ και για να τον επαναφέρεις του τραβας μια χαστουκάρα και την ακούει;; εεε αυτό. Ηλεκτροσόκ ψυχικό.


για να το παθει αυτο, πρεπει να ειναι συνειδητοποιημενη, να εχει πληρη επιγνωση για το ανεντιμο των λογων της. 
Και να εχει αναπτυξει μεσα της μια καποια ηθικη συνειδηση. 
Αλλιως μπορει να απαντησει στον θεματοθετη οτι δεν ξερει τι λεει, αυτη εκανε ό,τι θεωρουσε σωστο! 
ή οτι δεν ειχε κακη προθεση! 
ή οτι, ελα μωρε,, μια κουβεντα ειπα!τοσεςςς που ειπες κι εσυ, ............. 
κλπ κλπ

----------


## avgeris

> ε τοτε εναν μυθο ηθελε να πλασει, και το καταφερε! μπορει να ειναι παντρεμενη, μπορει να ειναι καμια αργοσχολη που τα κανει ολα αυτα για να σπασει την ανια της....απειρα τα μπορει...
> 
> και εσυ εβγαλες ολοκληρη διαγνωση και κοντεψες να μαθεις απεξω τα ψυχοπαθολογικα ερευνωντας για χαρη της....
> εδω εμεις ζησαμε τοσα χρονια με ατομα με διαταραγμενο ψυχισμο και παλι 100% διαγνωση δεν βγαινει με την καμια....



Παντρεμένη ή κάτι τέτοιο δεν είναι, έχω μάθει αρκετές πληροφορίες γι αυτήν, κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν το πρώτο που θα μάθαινα. Η οριστική διάγνωση δεν μπήκε από μένα, μπήκε από το άτομο που την παρακολουθεί ιατρικά και την υποστηρίζει ψυχολογικά.

----------


## kutchunie

> Πολύ δυνατά τα λόγια σου. Αν, λέω ΑΝ, φτάσω σε σημείο να το κάνω με τον τρόπο που το περιγράφεις θα είναι στην περίπτωση που θα δω ξανά μηνύματα με χειριστικές μεθόδους προσέγγισης από μέρους της. Και ναι, πιστεύω ότι θα είναι τρομερά λυτρωτική κίνηση για μένα. Θα είναι η χαστουκάρα που λες, το ηλεκτροσόκ, το τελευταίο χαρτί που θα πετάξω χωρίς πλέον να φοβάμαι ότι έχω κάτι να χάσω. Τώρα ακόμα δεν το κάνω, και δεν το έκανα ως τώρα, επειδή αυτό που φοβάμαι ότι θα χάσω είναι η ηρεμία που έχω βρει εδώ και 35 μέρες. Μην ξαναμπώ δηλαδή σε λογικές ανταλλαγής μηνυμάτων μαζί της τη στιγμή που έχω αποφασίσει να ξεκόψω. Αν δω ότι ξαναρχίζει να με "ενοχλεί" και να με προσεγγίζει, πιθανό θα το κάνω και με τον τρόπο που είπες. Υποστηρικτικά, ενθαρρυντικά, άλλωστε θέλω πραγματικά να "λυτρωθεί" και η ίδια, να "σωθεί", να ξεφύγει από αυτή τη νοσηρή κατάσταση που έχει βρεθεί. Κι ας μη μου ξαναμιλήσει ποτέ. Προσωπικά, θα έχω πλέον "απεξαρτητοποιηθεί". Μεταξύ μας βέβαια, όπως σχολίασες κι εσύ για την πλήρη παραίτησή της, πιστεύω ότι ο δρόμος που θα επέλεγε ακόμα και μετά από τέτοιο σοκ, θα ήταν ο πρώτος. Τέτοια δείγματα έχει δώσει ως τώρα.


Συμφωνώ κι εγώ σε αυτό. Δε νομίζω πως θα κάνει την διαφορά να της πεις την πραγματικότητα, να της την πετάξεις στη μουρη κ να πεις τερμα τα ψεμματα, δε δεχομαι αλλη χειριστικότητα δε χρειαζεται, ανέλαβε την ευθυνη σου απεναντι στον εαυτό σου και σταματα να ζεις στη χωρα των ψεμματων. Να δείξεις κατανόηση αλλά μην την αφήσεις να νομίζει ότι υπάρχει η απειροελάχιστη πιθανότητα να σου μεταβιβάσει καποια ευθύνη της. Η ευθυνη για τη ζωη της είναι δική της και ακόμα κι αν δεν επιλέξει να θεραπευτει ειναι δικαίωμμα της αλλα επίσης δικαίωμα σου είναι, να μην θες στη ζωη σου εναν ανθρωπο που θελει να τον ανεχονται συνειδητάα πλέον και δεν προσπαθεί καθόλου.
Καλώς ή κακώς είναι το δυσκολότερο πράγμα να αλλάξεις χαρακτήρα, να τα βάλεις με τον εαυτό σου και η κοπελιά εδειξε πως προτειμά το βόλεμα με το να ζει το ονειρο της 
Διαβασε τον μαζοχιστικό χαρακτήρα του Ράιχ, είναι πολύ κατατοπιστικός για το πως θα πρέπει να το χειριστείς το θέμα και γι αυτην και για εσένα, να μην σε καταβάλει. Είναι ευκολο βιβλίο και μικρούλι

----------


## Mara.Z

> Παντρεμένη ή κάτι τέτοιο δεν είναι, έχω μάθει αρκετές πληροφορίες γι αυτήν, κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν το πρώτο που θα μάθαινα. Η οριστική διάγνωση δεν μπήκε από μένα, μπήκε από το άτομο που την παρακολουθεί ιατρικά και την υποστηρίζει ψυχολογικά.


δηλαδη μιλας με τον ψυχιατρο της?? και ο ψυχιατρος σου ειπε τη διαγνωση?? το ιατρικο απορρητο που ειναι?? με ποιο δικαιωμα τον επεισες να σου αποκαλυψει προσωπικα δεδομενα μιας αγνωστης σου κοπελας??

----------


## avgeris

> Συμφωνώ κι εγώ σε αυτό. Δε νομίζω πως θα κάνει την διαφορά να της πεις την πραγματικότητα, να της την πετάξεις στη μουρη κ να πεις τερμα τα ψεμματα, δε δεχομαι αλλη χειριστικότητα δε χρειαζεται, ανέλαβε την ευθυνη σου απεναντι στον εαυτό σου και σταματα να ζεις στη χωρα των ψεμματων. Να δείξεις κατανόηση αλλά μην την αφήσεις να νομίζει ότι υπάρχει η απειροελάχιστη πιθανότητα να σου μεταβιβάσει καποια ευθύνη της. Η ευθυνη για τη ζωη της είναι δική της και ακόμα κι αν δεν επιλέξει να θεραπευτει ειναι δικαίωμμα της αλλα επίσης δικαίωμα σου είναι, να μην θες στη ζωη σου εναν ανθρωπο που θελει να τον ανεχονται συνειδητάα πλέον και δεν προσπαθεί καθόλου.
> Καλώς ή κακώς είναι το δυσκολότερο πράγμα να αλλάξεις χαρακτήρα, να τα βάλεις με τον εαυτό σου και η κοπελιά εδειξε πως προτειμά το βόλεμα με το να ζει το ονειρο της 
> Διαβασε τον μαζοχιστικό χαρακτήρα του Ράιχ, είναι πολύ κατατοπιστικός για το πως θα πρέπει να το χειριστείς το θέμα και γι αυτην και για εσένα, να μην σε καταβάλει. Είναι ευκολο βιβλίο και μικρούλι



Θα το διαβάσω, αύριο θα πάω να το αγοράσω. Με έβαλες στον πειρασμό ήδη.

----------


## kutchunie

> για να το παθει αυτο, πρεπει να ειναι συνειδητοποιημενη, να εχει πληρη επιγνωση για το ανεντιμο των λογων της. 
> Και να εχει αναπτυξει μεσα της μια καποια ηθικη συνειδηση. 
> Αλλιως μπορει να απαντησει στον θεματοθετη οτι δεν ξερει τι λεει, αυτη εκανε ό,τι θεωρουσε σωστο! 
> ή οτι δεν ειχε κακη προθεση! 
> ή οτι, ελα μωρε,, μια κουβεντα ειπα!τοσεςςς που ειπες κι εσυ, ............. 
> κλπ κλπ


Μάρα τον κορόιδευε ασύστολα πολύ καιρό. Εγώ αληθεια είμαι πεπεισμένη πως δεν υπήρχε δόλος, απλως είναι αρρωστη η κοπέλα. Δεν ειναι δυνατον να μην αντιλαμβανεται οτι εχει προβλημα, κλεισμένη μεσα απο τον Οκτωβρη νομίζω, ασχετα που δεν το παραδεχεται για να μη γκρεμίσει την εικονα που εχτιζε τοσο καιρο στον φιλο μας εδω και τον χάσει απο πελάτη ας πουμε. Επίσης ενα ατομο που έχει θεματα τέτοια, είναι ευαισθητο, το να αποδεχτεί ενας ανθρωπος την σκατιλα σου και να σου πει οκ, εκανες πεντα μλκς αλλα τερμα, μεγαλωσε εγω σε δεχομαι γιατι εχει 5 καλα στοιχεια, αλλά παρ το αλλιώς γιατί χανεις τη ζωη σου, ε ειναι τεραστειο πράγμα

----------


## avgeris

> δηλαδη μιλας με τον ψυχιατρο της?? και ο ψυχιατρος σου ειπε τη διαγνωση?? το ιατρικο απορρητο που ειναι?? με ποιο δικαιωμα τον επεισες να σου αποκαλυψει προσωπικα δεδομενα μιας αγνωστης σου κοπελας??



Προσωπικά δεν μίλησα με κανένα. Ούτε μιλάω ούτε μίλησα. Ούτε φυσικά είχα αυτό το δικαίωμα.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Μάρα τον κορόιδευε ασύστολα πολύ καιρό. Εγώ αληθεια είμαι πεπεισμένη πως δεν υπήρχε δόλος, απλως είναι αρρωστη η κοπέλα. Δεν ειναι δυνατον να μην αντιλαμβανεται οτι εχει προβλημα, κλεισμένη μεσα απο τον Οκτωβρη νομίζω, ασχετα που δεν το παραδεχεται για να μη γκρεμίσει την εικονα που εχτιζε τοσο καιρο στον φιλο μας εδω και τον χάσει απο πελάτη ας πουμε. Επίσης ενα ατομο που έχει θεματα τέτοια, είναι ευαισθητο, το να αποδεχτεί ενας ανθρωπος την σκατιλα σου και να σου πει οκ, εκανες πεντα μλκς αλλα τερμα, μεγαλωσε εγω σε δεχομαι γιατι εχει 5 καλα στοιχεια, αλλά παρ το αλλιώς γιατί χανεις τη ζωη σου, ε ειναι τεραστειο πράγμα



Μεσω φβ ολα αυτα!!!!! 
Παραβλεπετε ενα σημαντικοτατο στοιχειο, ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ! ΟΣΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΒ!!!! ξερει εναν ανθρωπο που κρυβεται πισω απο μια οθονη υπολογιστη, μην το ξεχνατε!
Δεν μιλαμε για προσωπικη σχεση να γνωριζονται, να βγαινουν, να μιλανε ζωντανα κλπ. 
Και εγω στο φβ θα μπορουσα να παριστανω οτι ειμαι η εκθρονισμενη πριγκιπισσα της μπανανιας που ψαχνω τον χαμενο πριγκηπα μου πχ. 
Το φβ ειναι εικονικη πραγματικοτητα, δεν ειναι Η πραγματικοτητα!
Δεν θελει να τον γνωρισει προσωπικα, ουτε να βγει για καφε μαζι του, και απο εκει και περα παιζει. Αυτο καταλαβα. 
Και ο θεματοθετης κολλησε, εψαξε απαντησεις κλπ.

----------


## kutchunie

> Θα το διαβάσω, αύριο θα πάω να το αγοράσω. Με έβαλες στον πειρασμό ήδη.


Κατέβασε το. Κι εγω σαν την φιλη σου ημουν. Εξαφανιστηκα και ενα χρονο με εψαχνε ο αντρας μου. Οταν τελικά με βρηκε μου εκανε αυτη την ψυχρολουσία ας πουμε, με εφερε προ των ευθυνων μ. Μου λέει εξαφανιστηκες επειδη δε με θελεις; του είπα όχι, σες αγαπω και χάθηκα γιατι δεν πιστευω πως σου αξίζω γιατί εχω περάσει 5 πραγματα που με κανουν να φερομαι ετσι και ντρεπομαι γι αυτα. Μου λέει εγω είμαι εδω μαζί σου, σου εχω αποδειξει πως σε αγαπαω, σε ψαχνω ενα χρόνο και παρα που μου την εσκασες ετσι δε σε μισω, είναι σειρα σου να αποδειξεις οσα λες πως νοιωθεις και θέλεις. Με εβαλε να αναλαβω την ευθυνη των όσων κάνω. Διαβασε και θα καταλαβεις. Μονο με απανωτες ψυχρολουσίες και με συνεχη επαφη με την πραγματικότητα γινεται καλά ο ανθρωπος με τετοια προβληματα, το να του λες σε όλα ναι είναι λάθος και του κανεις χειροτερο κακο. 
Βεβαια μην εχεις τυψεις ή ενοχες. Που να ξέρεις κι εσύ

----------


## Mara.Z

> Προσωπικά δεν μίλησα με κανένα. Ούτε μιλάω ούτε μίλησα. Ούτε φυσικά είχα αυτό το δικαίωμα.


κατσε βρε, θα με τρελανεις!!!
εσυ εγραψες οτι <<Η οριστική διάγνωση δεν μπήκε από μένα, μπήκε από το άτομο που την παρακολουθεί ιατρικά και την υποστηρίζει ψυχολογικά>>. Αν δεν ειναι ο ψυχιατρος, ποιος μπορει να ειναι? ποιος αλλος κανει διαγνωσεις και υποστηριζει ιατρικα???

----------


## kutchunie

> Μεσω φβ ολα αυτα!!!!! 
> Παραβλεπετε ενα σημαντικοτατο στοιχειο, ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ! ΟΣΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΒ!!!! ξερει εναν ανθρωπο που κρυβεται πισω απο μια οθονη υπολογιστη, μην το ξεχνατε!
> Δεν μιλαμε για προσωπικη σχεση να γνωριζονται, να βγαινουν, να μιλανε ζωντανα κλπ. 
> Και εγω στο φβ θα μπορουσα να παριστανω οτι ειμαι η εκθρονισμενη πριγκιπισσα της μπανανιας που ψαχνω τον χαμενο πριγκηπα μου πχ. 
> Το φβ ειναι εικονικη πραγματικοτητα, δεν ειναι Η πραγματικοτητα!
> Δεν θελει να τον γνωρισει προσωπικα, ουτε να βγει για καφε μαζι του, και απο εκει και περα παιζει. Αυτο καταλαβα. 
> Και ο θεματοθετης κολλησε, εψαξε απαντησεις κλπ.


Μαρα, εσύ εχεις αισθηματα; έχεις κακοποιηθεί λες. Γιατί να σε συμπαθώ εστω και εικονικά αφου είσαι απροσωπη??? Δεν ειναι τοσο απλό το θεμα νομίζω ούτε χρίζει απαξίωσης. Η κοπελιά δεν είναι οτι απλά του πουλησε παραμυθι και οκ. Εχει προβλημα, το ξερουμε πως συμβαινει απο κοινους γνωστους και με τον ενα ή τον αλλο τρόπο καταφερε να παιζει μπάλα τον ερμο τον αυγέρη. Σαφώς και πρέπει να ψαξει ποια αναγκη του κάλυπτε και να θωρακίσει τον εαυτό του σε ενδεχομενη μελλοντική επαφή.

----------


## avgeris

> Μεσω φβ ολα αυτα!!!!! 
> Παραβλεπετε ενα σημαντικοτατο στοιχειο, ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ! ΟΣΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΒ!!!! ξερει εναν ανθρωπο που κρυβεται πισω απο μια οθονη υπολογιστη, μην το ξεχνατε!
> Δεν μιλαμε για προσωπικη σχεση να γνωριζονται, να βγαινουν, να μιλανε ζωντανα κλπ. 
> Και εγω στο φβ θα μπορουσα να παριστανω οτι ειμαι η εκθρονισμενη πριγκιπισσα της μπανανιας που ψαχνω τον χαμενο πριγκηπα μου πχ. 
> Το φβ ειναι εικονικη πραγματικοτητα, δεν ειναι Η πραγματικοτητα!
> Δεν θελει να τον γνωρισει προσωπικα, ουτε να βγει για καφε μαζι του, και απο εκει και περα παιζει. Αυτο καταλαβα. 
> Και ο θεματοθετης *κολλησε, εψαξε απαντησεις* κλπ.



Όποιος κι αν ήταν ο ρόλος της κοπέλας στην ιστορία, το κόλλημά μου ήταν τελικά που έκανε τη ζημιά. Το παραδέχομαι.

----------


## avgeris

> Μαρα, εσύ εχεις αισθηματα; έχεις κακοποιηθεί λες. Γιατί να σε συμπαθώ εστω και εικονικά αφου είσαι απροσωπη??? Δεν ειναι τοσο απλό το θεμα νομίζω ούτε χρίζει απαξίωσης. Η κοπελιά δεν είναι οτι απλά του πουλησε παραμυθι και οκ. Εχει προβλημα, το ξερουμε πως συμβαινει απο κοινους γνωστους και με τον ενα ή τον αλλο τρόπο καταφερε να παιζει μπάλα τον ερμο τον αυγέρη. Σαφώς και *πρέπει να ψαξει ποια αναγκη του κάλυπτε και να θωρακίσει τον εαυτό του σε ενδεχομενη μελλοντική επαφή.*



Εκεί χρειάζονται οι απαντήσεις που ψάχνω. Να καταλάβω τι μου συνέβη τελικά και να ξέρω πλέον πως να αναπτύξω και τις άμυνες αλλά κυρίως την γνώση να ξεχωρίζω κάποιες καταστάσεις.

----------


## kutchunie

> Όποιος κι αν ήταν ο ρόλος της κοπέλας στην ιστορία, το κόλλημά μου ήταν τελικά που έκανε τη ζημιά. Το παραδέχομαι.


Αυγερη εχει ενα δικιο πάντως η Μαρα. Εναν ανθρωπο που δεν τον εχεις δει, δεν ξερεις πως κινηται, πως εκφραζεται, μπορεί να τον εξιδανικευσεις κι εσυ ο ιδιος. Απολυτως λογικό. Τον φανταζεσαι, αφου υπαρχει η αναγκη για επαφη. Δεν λες μιλάω στη φωνη, λες μιλαω στην οντοτητα. Απλώς ισως ειχες την αναγκη να ερωτευθείς σε χειριστηκε και λιγο η τυπισσα και αυτο ηταν. Δε νομιζω οτι παιζει κάτι τραγικό με σενα

----------


## avgeris

> Αυγερη εχει ενα δικιο πάντως η Μαρα. Εναν ανθρωπο που δεν τον εχεις δει, δεν ξερεις πως κινηται, πως εκφραζεται, μπορεί να τον εξιδανικευσεις κι εσυ ο ιδιος. Απολυτως λογικό. Τον φανταζεσαι, αφου υπαρχει η αναγκη για επαφη. Δεν λες μιλάω στη φωνη, λες μιλαω στην οντοτητα. Απλώς ισως ειχες την αναγκη να ερωτευθείς σε χειριστηκε και λιγο η τυπισσα και αυτο ηταν. Δε νομιζω οτι παιζει κάτι τραγικό με σενα



Την εξιδανίκευα οσο δεν έπαιρνε. έφτασα σε σημείο να λέω στους φίλους μου ότι είναι η ομορφότερη γυναίκα που είχα δει ποτέ. Από φωτογραφίες της και μόνο, οι περισσότερες τουλάχιστον ένα χρόνο πριν !!!! Και με κοίταζαν οι φίλοι μου περίεργα και μου έλεγαν ότι λέω μλκίες, μαζί ήμασταν τόσα χρόνια στις εξόδους και στις τρέλες, αλλά εγώ εκεί, δεν άκουγα κανένα. 
Ξέρεις τι έκανα για να απομυθοποιήσω ακόμα και τη μορφή της, αυτή που δεν είδα ποτέ στο χώρο. Κοίταζα κοπέλες που είχαν τον ίδιο σωματότυπο με αυτήν και ήταν ηλικιακά κοντά, της παρατηροιύσα πως κινούνταν, πως μιλούσαν, πως χαμογελούσαν, πέτυχα μάλιστα και κάποιες που της έμοιαζαν τρομερά. Απλά τις κοίταζα, τις παρακολουθούσα, διακριτικά. έφτιαξα στο μυαλό μου ήδη μια "προσομοίωσή" της, αυτό μου ήταν αρκετό μέσα σε ελάχιστο χρόνο να απομυθοποιήσω την παρουσία της, καταλαβαίνοντας ότι δεν ήταν τίποτα περισσότερο από μια νέα, όμορφη κοπέλα που δεν είχε κάτι διαφορετικό από τόσες άλλες που τις είχα γύρω μου. 
Είχα την ανάγκη να ερωτευτώ μια κοπέλα με χαρακτηριστικά που αφενός με έκανε να πιστέψω ότι είχε (και τα περισσότερα πιθανό να τα είχε, όσον αφορά τρόπο ζωής, διασκέδασης, σεξουαλικότητας κλπ.) και αφετέρου έπλασα με το μυαλό μου ότι είχε (ότι π.χ. έψαχνε κι εκείνη κάποιον σαν κι εμένα, όχι βέβαια με τον "παθολογικό" τρόπο που αποδείχτηκε στη συνέχεια κλπ.). Ήταν από άλλη πόλη, άρα όχι πολλές δεσμεύσεις, ήταν όμορφη, νέα, χαρισματική, έξυπνη (γεγονότα αυτά), έδειχνε τύπο μποέμικο και αντισυμβατικό, με γούσταρε πολύ (έτσι έδειχνε, φυσικά κάτι τέτοιο απείχε από την πραγματικότητα), έδειχνε πολύ απελευθερωμένη σεξουαλικά (κάτι που η ίδια είχε περάσει ως εικόνα, ίσχυε στο παρελθόν ίσως, όχι όμως πλέον στο παρόν), είχε ένα πακέτο πραγμάτων που με γοήτευσε και κόλλησα, θεωρώντας εύκολη την προσέγγισή της, Ακριβώς το αντίθετο από αυτό που εξελίχτηκε.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Μαρα, εσύ εχεις αισθηματα; έχεις κακοποιηθεί λες. Γιατί να σε συμπαθώ εστω και εικονικά αφου είσαι απροσωπη??? Δεν ειναι τοσο απλό το θεμα νομίζω ούτε χρίζει απαξίωσης. Η κοπελιά δεν είναι οτι απλά του πουλησε παραμυθι και οκ. Εχει προβλημα, το ξερουμε πως συμβαινει απο κοινους γνωστους και με τον ενα ή τον αλλο τρόπο καταφερε να παιζει μπάλα τον ερμο τον αυγέρη. Σαφώς και πρέπει να ψαξει ποια αναγκη του κάλυπτε και να θωρακίσει τον εαυτό του σε ενδεχομενη μελλοντική επαφή.


εμεις εδω ειμαστε με ψευδωνυμα, οχι με τα αληθινα μας ονοματα, και μιλαμε εδω διοτι στη ζωη μας δεν μπορουμε να πουμε οσα λεμε εδω. 
στο φβ εχουμε την αληθινη μας φωτογραφια, το αληθινο μας ονομα, τα αληθινα μας κατορθωματα και πουλαμε μια μουρη σε ατομα που μας ξερουν, εστω και λιγο...
Δηλαδη ειναι τελειως διαφορετικο το φβ απο ενα φορουμ με ενα ασχετο ονομα. Η τυπισσα, ό,τι εκανε με τον αυγερη, μπορει να το κανει με 1002 καθε μηνα, δεν ξερουμε...
ειδικα οι εφηβοι με το φβ ειναι φαση ο θεος να σε φυλαει... με απειρες μηχανουργιες. Δεν ξερουμε τι πραγματικα συμβαινει, υποθετουμε...

Η απαντηση σε αυτο που με ρωτας ειναι επειδη βρισκεις στοιχεια να ταυτιστεις. Εν προκειμενω, το αισθημα της κακοποιησης που το εχεις βιωσει μάς συνδεει. Χωρις να γνωριζομαστε προσωπικα.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Την εξιδανίκευα οσο δεν έπαιρνε. έφτασα σε σημείο να λέω στους φίλους μου ότι είναι η ομορφότερη γυναίκα που είχα δει ποτέ. Από φωτογραφίες της και μόνο, οι περισσότερες τουλάχιστον ένα χρόνο πριν !!!! Και με κοίταζαν οι φίλοι μου περίεργα και μου έλεγαν ότι λέω μλκίες, μαζί ήμασταν τόσα χρόνια στις εξόδους και στις τρέλες, αλλά εγώ εκεί, δεν άκουγα κανένα. 
> Ξέρεις τι έκανα για να απομυθοποιήσω ακόμα και τη μορφή της, αυτή που δεν είδα ποτέ στο χώρο. Κοίταζα κοπέλες που είχαν τον ίδιο σωματότυπο με αυτήν και ήταν ηλικιακά κοντά, της παρατηροιύσα πως κινούνταν, πως μιλούσαν, πως χαμογελούσαν, πέτυχα μάλιστα και κάποιες που της έμοιαζαν τρομερά. Απλά τις κοίταζα, τις παρακολουθούσα, διακριτικά. έφτιαξα στο μυαλό μου ήδη μια "προσομοίωσή" της, αυτό μου ήταν αρκετό μέσα σε ελάχιστο χρόνο να απομυθοποιήσω την παρουσία της, καταλαβαίνοντας ότι δεν ήταν τίποτα περισσότερο από μια νέα, όμορφη κοπέλα που δεν είχε κάτι διαφορετικό από τόσες άλλες που τις είχα γύρω μου. 
> Είχα την ανάγκη να ερωτευτώ μια κοπέλα με χαρακτηριστικά που αφενός με έκανε να πιστέψω ότι είχε (και τα περισσότερα πιθανό να τα είχε, όσον αφορά τρόπο ζωής, διασκέδασης, σεξουαλικότητας κλπ.) και αφετέρου έπλασα με το μυαλό μου ότι είχε (ότι π.χ. έψαχνε κι εκείνη κάποιον σαν κι εμένα, όχι βέβαια με τον "παθολογικό" τρόπο που αποδείχτηκε στη συνέχεια κλπ.). Ήταν από άλλη πόλη, άρα όχι πολλές δεσμεύσεις, ήταν όμορφη, νέα, χαρισματική, έξυπνη (γεγονότα αυτά), έδειχνε τύπο μποέμικο και αντισυμβατικό, με γούσταρε πολύ (έτσι έδειχνε, φυσικά κάτι τέτοιο απείχε από την πραγματικότητα), έδειχνε πολύ απελευθερωμένη σεξουαλικά (κάτι που η ίδια είχε περάσει ως εικόνα, ίσχυε στο παρελθόν ίσως, όχι όμως πλέον στο παρόν), είχε ένα πακέτο πραγμάτων που με γοήτευσε και κόλλησα, θεωρώντας εύκολη την προσέγγισή της, Ακριβώς το αντίθετο από αυτό που εξελίχτηκε.


Αυτη ηταν η μουρη που πουλαγε, αυτο μπορει να κανει με ολους!
Μπορεις σε παρακαλω να διευκρινησεις αυτο που λες οτι 
Είχα την ανάγκη να ερωτευτώ μια κοπέλα με χαρακτηριστικά που αφενός με έκανε να πιστέψω ότι είχε (και τα περισσότερα πιθανό να τα είχε, όσον αφορά τρόπο ζωής, διασκέδασης, σεξουαλικότητας κλπ.)?
Εννοεις απελευθερωμενη και ξεγνοιαστη? προκλητικη και ανεμελη? χωρις ταμπου, με τις εξοδους της, κλπ? και φυσικα με πολυυυ προσεγμενη εμφανιση??

αν ναι, οκ αν μιλαμε για ηλικιες κατω των 30, μη σου πω και κατω των 25, ειναι μια μουρη ολα αυτα, ενας μυθος της ηλικιας. Θα κανει τον κυκλο του και αυτο, και θα περασει σε αλλη φαση. 
Εγω στα 20 και στα 25 μου ψαρωνα τρομερα απεναντι σε τετοιες κοπελες, μη σου πω οτι μαραζωνα. Και τελικα τωρα που κλεινω τα 38 και βλεπω τις περισσοτερες που επαιζαν τοτε τις θεογκομεναρες, τωρα να ειναι ανεργες ή νοικοκυρομανες ή να δουλευουν σαν σκλαβες για την επιβιωση, ξερεις τι λεω??? ποσο μαλακας ημουν που τοτε στενοχωριομουν και δεν μπορουσα να με εκτιμησω...

----------


## kutchunie

Απολύτως κατανοητό. Το πιο πιθανό είναι πως αν συναντησεις αυτην την γυναίκα την ιδανική ποτέ, να την ξαναπάθεις την εμμονούλα, ευχομαι όμως να είναι πραγματική και όχι ιντερνετική αυτη τη φορά. 
Θες να ερωτευθείς με τους δικους σου όρους. Δεν το βρίσκω παθολογικό πάντως. Σε χειριστικε ξεκάθαρα. Σου παρουσιάστηκε ως η απόλυτη φαντασίωση. Δεν θέλει και πολύ ο άνθρωπος.... 
Επίσης μην ενοχοποιήσεις τον εαυτό σου για την ανάγκη σου αυτή. Είναι πολύ ωραίο να κηνυγαμε το ιδανικό, γιατί έτσι δεν κοιμάται το μυαλό, δουλευει για το καλύτερο, αλλά την επόμενη φορά βάλε την λογική σου πάνω απο την ανάγκη ή τα θέλω. Το καλυτερο που εχεις να κερδίσεις απο την ιστορια αυτή είναι να μάθεις να ελεγχεις την παρόρμιση και να φιλτράρεις λίγο τα θέλω σου με το τι μπορείς να εχεις και τι όχι. 
Ολοι πεφτουμε κάποτε στο τρυπάκι αυτό. Εδώ υπάρχουν ανθρωποι τοσο απελπισμένοι που θεωρουν τον Σώρρα διαγαλαξιακό αρχοντα, εσύ την εικόνα μιας κοπέλας ερωτευθηκες. 
Και ο ερωτας, είναι η εικόνα αρχικά. Ελκυομαστε απο ανθρώπους στους οποίους βλέπουμε πράγματα καλά του εαυτού μας, ή τουλάχιστον του ιδανικού εαυτού μας. Ο θαυμασμός και ο ενθουσιασμός που νοιωθουμε αρχικά για τον άλλο, είναι υποσυνείδητα αγάπη και για τον εαυτό μας. Γι αυτό, αν δεν πετύχενες να την εχεις ίσως ενοιωθες απορρυπτικά και για εσένα, ισως απλώς δεν ήθελες να χάσεις ας πουμε. 
Πάντως ξεκολλα το μυαλό σου, δεν ειναι αρρωστο αυτο που έπαθες. Δεν εισαι αρρωστος. Και λειτουργικός συνεχίζεις να είσαι και μη βλαπτικός και για εσενα και για τους γυρω σου, επομένως δε νομίζω να υπάρχει θέμα.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Απολύτως κατανοητό. Το πιο πιθανό είναι πως αν συναντησεις αυτην την γυναίκα την ιδανική ποτέ, να την ξαναπάθεις την εμμονούλα, ευχομαι όμως να είναι πραγματική και όχι ιντερνετική αυτη τη φορά.


Και πραγματικη να ειναι, αν δεν ειναι αμοιβαια, παλι θα υποφερει. 

Kutchunie μπορεις σε παρακαλω να εξηγησεις αυτο που ειπες οτι *θελει να ερωτευθει με τους δικους του ορους*??????

----------


## kutchunie

> Και πραγματικη να ειναι, αν δεν ειναι αμοιβαια, παλι θα υποφερει. 
> 
> Kutchunie μπορεις σε παρακαλω να εξηγησεις αυτο που ειπες οτι *θελει να ερωτευθει με τους δικους του ορους*??????


Μπορεί και λάθος να κάνω, αλλά φτάνει μια στιγμή που λες δε θελω να αναλώνομαι σε άτομα που δεν είναι τα ιδανικά. Θελω εναν ανθρωπο ετσι ετσι κ ετσι και θα τον βρω και θα κανω σχεση μαζί του. Θελω αυτό και το θέλω τώρα. Είναι κάπως παράλογο αυτό γιατί δε μπορεί να απαιτεί κανεις να_ αποκτήσει_ εναν ανθρωπο κομμένο και ραμμένο στα μέτρα του. Συμβαίνει όμως. 
Ισως να χεις συμβιβαστει στο παρελθόν με κάποιον/κάποια και τον επόμενο που θα βρείς να μην διαπραγματεύεσαι καν να τον δεχτείς αλλά να θες να γίνει και αυτό που θέλεις. 
Βεβαια ο φιλος μας εδώ δε νομίζω να είχε καμια αυταρχική και παράλογη απαίτηση, απλώς θεωρώ πως η αλλη τον ψυχολόγησε και του δινε αυτό που ήθελε να ακουσει για να χει παρεα στο τηλέφωνο.

----------


## avgeris

> Αυτη ηταν η μουρη που πουλαγε, αυτο μπορει να κανει με ολους!
> *Μπορεις σε παρακαλω να διευκρινησεις αυτο που λες οτι 
> Είχα την ανάγκη να ερωτευτώ μια κοπέλα με χαρακτηριστικά που αφενός με έκανε να πιστέψω ότι είχε (και τα περισσότερα πιθανό να τα είχε, όσον αφορά τρόπο ζωής, διασκέδασης, σεξουαλικότητας κλπ.)?
> Εννοεις απελευθερωμενη και ξεγνοιαστη? προκλητικη και ανεμελη? χωρις ταμπου, με τις εξοδους της, κλπ? και φυσικα με πολυυυ προσεγμενη εμφανιση??*
> 
> αν ναι, οκ αν μιλαμε για ηλικιες κατω των 30, μη σου πω και κατω των 25, ειναι μια μουρη ολα αυτα, ενας μυθος της ηλικιας. Θα κανει τον κυκλο του και αυτο, και θα περασει σε αλλη φαση. 
> Εγω στα 20 και στα 25 μου ψαρωνα τρομερα απεναντι σε τετοιες κοπελες, μη σου πω οτι μαραζωνα. Και τελικα τωρα που κλεινω τα 38 και βλεπω τις περισσοτερες που επαιζαν τοτε τις θεογκομεναρες, τωρα να ειναι ανεργες ή νοικοκυρομανες ή να δουλευουν σαν σκλαβες για την επιβιωση, ξερεις τι λεω??? ποσο μαλακας ημουν που τοτε στενοχωριομουν και δεν μπορουσα να με εκτιμησω...



Είχα ξαναγράψει παλιότερα ότι η κοπέλα δεν εμφάνισε ξαφνικά και από το πουθενά τη διαταραχή. Ήδη από την εφηβεία της είχε παρουσιάσει κάποια θέματα (αναφορικά με γεγονότα που μου είχε διηγηθεί η ίδια), αλλά και η ενήλικη ζωή της, είναι κάτι παραπάνω από πιθανό να ήταν σαφώς υπό την επήρρεια διπολικής διαταραχής. Όπως είχα σχολιάσει, ίσως κανείς να μην έχει γνωρίσει ποτέ την κοπέλα αυτή, ως ενήλικα τουλάχιστον, σε κατάσταση εκτός διαταραχής. 
Όλα αυτά προκύπτουν από γεγονότα και συνήθειες της ζωής της που είτε μου διηγηθηκε εκείνη, είτε τα έμαθα από τρίτους στην πορεία. 
Μερικά από τα "σημάδια" παρουσίας διπολικής διαταραχής ήδη από τα πρώτα χρόνια ενήλικης ζωής είναι τα ασύδοτα ξενύχτια, που κρατούσαν ως τις 11 το.....επόμενο πρωί. Από μπαράκι σε μπαράκι, με ατέλειωτη κατανάλωση αλκοόλ και διασκέδαση χωρίς φρένο, σα να μην υπάρχει αύριο. Επίσης, απ' όσα μου έχει πει η ίδια, όταν πήγαινε σε κάποιο μπαράκι, δεν είχε πρόβλημα να πλησιάσει αγνώστους, να συσχετιστεί μαζί τους, ακόμα και να γίνει ιδιαίτερα διαχυτική μ' αυτούς, της έκανε μάλιστα εντύπωση που τα αγόρια που τη συνόδευαν εκνευρίζονταν και της έκαναν σκηνή !!!! Δεν είχε πρόβλημα να ανεβαίνει σε τραπέζια να χορεύει, έστω και μόνη της, ή να κάνει "τρέλες". Παρουσίαζε επίσης τρομερές εκρήξεις θυμού χωρίς λόγο και αιτία, που οι γνωστοί και φίλοι την χαρακτήριζαν "ψυχάκι" και κάποιοι την προέτρεπαν να δει ψυχίατρο, άπό πολύ νωρίς !!! Επίσης, στο σεξουαλικό κομμάτι, εμφάνιζε μια υπερβολική "δραστηριότητα". Περιγραφές για σεξουαλική όρεξη ακόμα και στη διάρκεια που ήταν σε έξοδο με το αγόρι της και απαίτηση απ΄αυτόν να το κάνουν στην τουαλέτα ή σε κάποια απόμερη γωνιά του μαγαζιού, ακόμα και δεύτερη φορά πριν φύγουν από το μαγαζί !!!! έστω κι αν ήταν με παρέα !!!! Φίλοι του ενός μάλιστα την παρακάλεσαν να σταματήσει να "ξεζουμίζει" το φίλο τους, που δεν μπορούσε να πάρει τα πόδια του !!!! Και δημιουργία σχέσεων χωρίς σταματημό και έλεγχο και χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποιος άντρας που μου ανέφερε ως φίλο με τον οποίο να μην το είχε κάνει !!!!! "Όλοι σας για το σεξ με θέλετε" μου έλεγε σε εκρήξεις οργής της αργότερα, υποθέτω όμως ότι μάλλον εκείνη τους ήθελε όλους για σεξ. Άλλωστε και οι παλιές φωτογραφίες της, ήταν γεμάτες με μεγάλες παρέες και άντρες να την περιστοιχίζουν και να είναι σε ιδιαίτερα κοντινές αποστάσεις απ' αυτήν, σε εγκάρδια στιγμιότυπα. Ακόμα και οι φωτογραφίες μέσα από το σπίτι της (αμέτρητες κι αυτές) ήταν βγαλμένες από κάποιο δεσμό της κάθε φορά. Σκηνές ακόμα και να κοιμάται, να τρώει, μα πίνει κσφέ ή απλώς να κάθεται στο μπαλκόνι της είχαν "αποθανατιστεί" από καποιον που ήταν μαζί της στο σπίτι. 
Και μετά, μέσα σε όλες αυτές τις συμπεριφορές που σαφώς παραπέμπουν σε μανιακά επισόδια, να πέφτει σε καταστάσεις που κλεινόταν στο σπίτι για βδομάδες και δεν ήθελα να μιλήσει σε κανένα, να μην ανοίγει πόρτες, να μην απαντάει σε τηλέφωνα, τίποτα.
Πριν υποψιαστώ και αργότερα μάθω για την κατάστασή της, ο συνδυασμός αυτός ξέφρενης ζωής, ξενυχτιών, διασκέδασης και ελεύθερου σεξ, με είχε συνεπάρει, ειδικά από τη στιγμή που η κοπέλα αυτή δεν έμενε στην πόλη μου ώστε να χρειαστεί να ανέχομαι τα "στραβά" της. Σκεφτόμουν ότι ήταν η καλύτερη περίπτωση για μια σχέση από απόσταση, με τα ατέλειωτα ξενύχτια του Π/Σ/Κ και έρωτα που δεν θα μου αρνιόταν, αφού η ίδια αυτοαποκαλούνταν "σεξ μάνιακ". Μετά από τις πρώτες ακυρώσεις των συναντήσεών μας, κι ενώ ακόμα δεν είχα ιδέα τι συνέβαινε, άρχισα να θεωρώ ότι ήμουν ο μοναδικός άντρας με τον οποίο αρνιόταν να βρεθεί στην ουσία και δεν μου ερχόταν και τόσο καλά αυτή η σκέψη. Είχε κι ένα άλλο πακέτο χαρακτηρισιτκών, ομορφιά, εξυπνάδα, χιούμορ και απίστευτο καλλιτεχνικό ταλέντο που με είχαν τρελάνει από την αρχή, έτσι κι αλλιώς.
Αργότερα, όταν πλέον είχα αρχίσει να μαθαίνω τι γίνεται, είχε ήδη δημιουργηθεί μέσα μου η εμμονή μαζί της μετά απ' όλα αυτά τα καμώματά της, που σε συνδυασμό πλέον με την ανάγκη να σταθώ δίπλα της και να τη στηρίξω, με έφεραν στην κατάσταση που βρέθηκα για ένα περίπου τρίμηνο.

----------


## avgeris

> Μπορεί και λάθος να κάνω, αλλά φτάνει μια στιγμή που λες δε θελω να αναλώνομαι σε άτομα που δεν είναι τα ιδανικά. Θελω εναν ανθρωπο ετσι ετσι κ ετσι και θα τον βρω και θα κανω σχεση μαζί του. Θελω αυτό και το θέλω τώρα. Είναι κάπως παράλογο αυτό γιατί δε μπορεί να απαιτεί κανεις να_ αποκτήσει_ εναν ανθρωπο κομμένο και ραμμένο στα μέτρα του. Συμβαίνει όμως. 
> Ισως να χεις συμβιβαστει στο παρελθόν με κάποιον/κάποια και τον επόμενο που θα βρείς να μην διαπραγματεύεσαι καν να τον δεχτείς αλλά να θες να γίνει και αυτό που θέλεις. 
> Βεβαια ο φιλος μας εδώ *δε νομίζω να είχε καμια αυταρχική και παράλογη απαίτηση*, απλώς θεωρώ πως *η αλλη τον ψυχολόγησε και του δινε αυτό που ήθελε να ακουσει για να χει παρεα στο τηλέφωνο*.



Η μόνη "απαίτηση" από μια σχέση μαζί της θα ήταν να βρισκόμαστε κάποιες φορές, στην πόλη της ή στην πόλη μου, και να περνάμε μαζί κάποιες μέρες διακοπών σε μια ελεύθερη σχέση απά απόσταση, την οποία και η ίδια έδειχνε να επιδιώκει. Και δε θα ήταν μια σχέση μόνο σεξουαλική, ένιωθα γι αυτήν πράγματα και νόμιζα ότι ένιωθε κι εκείνη. Μιλούσαμε για αγκαλιές σε ηλιοβασιλέματα, για βόλτες στη φύση πιασμένοι χέρι-χέρι, για τέτοια πράγματα που καλύπτουν μεγάλο φάσμα αναγκών σε μια σχέση. 
Όντως, με ψυχολόγησε μια χαρά (άλλωστε η αγάπη για τη φύση και το φυσικό περιβάλλον ήταν κάτι που το κατάλαβε αμέσως) και το χρησιμοποίησε μια χαρά.

----------


## avgeris

> Απολύτως κατανοητό. Το πιο πιθανό είναι πως αν συναντησεις αυτην την γυναίκα την ιδανική ποτέ, να την ξαναπάθεις την εμμονούλα, ευχομαι όμως να είναι πραγματική και όχι ιντερνετική αυτη τη φορά. 
> Θες να ερωτευθείς με τους δικους σου όρους. Δεν το βρίσκω παθολογικό πάντως. Σε χειριστικε ξεκάθαρα. Σου παρουσιάστηκε ως η απόλυτη φαντασίωση. Δεν θέλει και πολύ ο άνθρωπος.... 
> Επίσης μην ενοχοποιήσεις τον εαυτό σου για την ανάγκη σου αυτή. Είναι πολύ ωραίο να κηνυγαμε το ιδανικό, γιατί έτσι δεν κοιμάται το μυαλό, δουλευει για το καλύτερο, αλλά την επόμενη φορά βάλε την λογική σου πάνω απο την ανάγκη ή τα θέλω. Το καλυτερο που εχεις να κερδίσεις απο την ιστορια αυτή είναι να μάθεις να ελεγχεις την παρόρμιση και να φιλτράρεις λίγο τα θέλω σου με το τι μπορείς να εχεις και τι όχι. 
> Ολοι πεφτουμε κάποτε στο τρυπάκι αυτό. Εδώ υπάρχουν ανθρωποι τοσο απελπισμένοι που θεωρουν τον Σώρρα διαγαλαξιακό αρχοντα, εσύ την εικόνα μιας κοπέλας ερωτευθηκες. 
> Και ο ερωτας, είναι η εικόνα αρχικά. Ελκυομαστε απο ανθρώπους στους οποίους βλέπουμε πράγματα καλά του εαυτού μας, ή τουλάχιστον του ιδανικού εαυτού μας. Ο* θαυμασμός και ο ενθουσιασμός που νοιωθουμε αρχικά για τον άλλο, είναι υποσυνείδητα αγάπη και για τον εαυτό μας. Γι αυτό, αν δεν πετύχενες να την εχεις ίσως ενοιωθες απορρυπτικά και για εσένα, ισως απλώς δεν ήθελες να χάσεις ας πουμε.* 
> Πάντως ξεκολλα το μυαλό σου, δεν ειναι αρρωστο αυτο που έπαθες. Δεν εισαι αρρωστος. Και λειτουργικός συνεχίζεις να είσαι και μη βλαπτικός και για εσενα και για τους γυρω σου, επομένως δε νομίζω να υπάρχει θέμα.



Αν ήταν "πραγματική" αυτή η σχέση, δεν θα είχα τέτοια εμμονή. Το ήξερα άλλωστε, "θέλω μόνο να τη δω από κοντά, τουλάχιστον αυτό", έλεγα στους φίλους μου όταν με έβλεπαν χάλια και μου έλεγαν γιατί δεν την ξεκόβω. Αν την κοπέλα την έχεις δει, την έχεις νιώσει, την έχεις πιάσει μια αγκαλιά, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να δημιουργηθεί εμμονή, έρωτας, καψούρα ίσως, αλλά όχι τέτοια αρρωστημένη εμμονή σαν αυτή που είχα. Εκείνο ήταν και το κρίσιμο σημείο, ούτε καν στο Skype δεν την είχα δει να δω πως μιλάει, πως κινείται, τις γκριμάτσες της, το χαμόγελό της. 
Ακόμα κι όταν άρχισα πλέον να καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να βρεθούμε όσο οι συνθήκες παρέμεναν ως είχαν. η εμμονή μου να τη δω οπωσδήποτε με κρατούσε και δεν έφευγα, πιστεύοντας ότι η "θεραπεία" της δεν θα αργούσε να έρθει. Ώσπου, έγινε μέσα μου το μπαμ και επέλεξα την "υγεία".

----------


## avgeris

> ε. Η τυπισσα, ό,τι εκανε με τον αυγερη, μπορει να το κανει με 1002 καθε μηνα, δεν ξερουμε...
> ... με απειρες μηχανουργιες. Δεν ξερουμε τι πραγματικα συμβαινει, υποθετουμε...



Υποθέτω και πιστεύω βάσιμα ότι κάτι τέτοιο συνέβαινε και συμβαίνει τελικά. Αν όχι με 1002, με αρκετούς πάντως σίγουρα.

----------


## Mara.Z

Αυγερη, διευκρινησε μου σε παρακαλω 2 αποριες...

1) αλλες σχεσεις με κοπελες ειχες? τι κοπελες ηταν αυτες?? εσυ πως λειτουργουσες??

2) απο ποιους εμαθες οοοοολα αυτα που λες οτι εμαθες για την τυπισσα?? τα εμαθες live ή μεσω φβ παλι??

----------


## avgeris

Επειδή δεν έχω αναλύσει τόσο πολύ ό,τι αφορά εμένα στην ιστορία αυτή και ίσως θα έπρεπε για να γίνουν κατανοήτα κάποια πράγματα σχετικά με το πως ένιωσα, θα το κάνω τώρα.
Όπως είπα, όλα ξεκίνησαν από το αίτημα φιλίας της το Μάιο του 2015. Ήταν μια εποχή που τα αιτήματα έπεφταν βροχή. Είχε δυο μήνες που είχα αλλάξει φωτογραφία προφίλ (αυτή που είχα και μέχρι πριν από 10 μέρες) και κάθε μέρα είχα τουλάχιστον 3-4 αιτήματα από κοπέλες αλλά και άντρες. Η φωτογραφία μου δεν είχε κάτι ιδιάιτερο, το πρόσωπό μου ανφάς με ένα πολύ φυσικό χαμόγελο και μια ματιά κάπως ιδιαίτερη, φωτογραφία που μου τράβηξαν σε εξωτερικό χώρο χωρίς να έχω προετοιμασατεί. Εντελώς φυσική. Το πρώτο που κοιτάζω σε κάθε αίτημα είναι τι δημοσεύει τοάτομο, αν δω τίποτα περίεργες πολιτικές θέσεις ή μυστήριες και τραβηγμένες θέσεις, δεν κάνω τίποτα. Μετά κοιτάω φωτογραφίες, στους άντρες τι τοπία και τι χώρους προτιμάνε, στις γυναίκες το προφανές, την εμφάνιση.
Εκείνη την περίοδο λοιπόν και μέχρι και το Νοέμβρη του 2015, τα αιτήματα έπεφταν βροχή. Οι περισσότερες κοπέλες ήταν από την πόλη μου, είχαμε ίσως ένα κοινό φίλο αλλά μου ήταν εντελώς άγνωστες. Με πολλές απ' αυτές, πιάναμε αμέσως κουβέντα (σε μια βδομάδα το πολύ) και έβγαινα μαζί τους, με αρκετές απ' αυτές βγαίναμε συχνά, έκανα και σχέση με δύο απ' αυτές. Υπήρχαν και κάποιες από άλλες πόλεις, δυο απ' αυτές μου έστειλαν σχεδόν αμέσως μήνυμα να βρεθούμε στην πόλη μου. Το εκπληκτικό είναι ότι αρνιόμουν, σκεφτόμουν "που να πηγαίνω τώρα στην πόλη τους, που να αλλάζω τώρα τα προγράμματά μου να τις υποδεχτώ εδώ", μια χαρά περνούσα, είχα άλλωστες και μεγάλη παρέα που βγαίναμε συχνά, δεν μου έλειπαν οι "τρέλες" και η γυναικεία παρουσία. Που να ήξερα τι θα μου προέκυπτε.
Τότε λοιπόν, Μάη του 2015, και μέσα σε αυτό το σκηνικό, μου κάνει και η συγκεκριμένη αίτημα φιλίας. Το προφίλ της ενδιαφέρον, με προτιμήσεις που ηταν κοντά στις δικές μου. Και σίγουρα, μια ομορφιά που δεν περνούσε απαρητήρητη. Μόλις βέβαια είδα που έμενε, σκέφτηκα "ΟΚ, άλλη μια ιντερνετική φίλη, δε βαριέσαι".
Επί ένα χρόνο, υπήρχε μόνο στη λίστα φίλων μου, ξεχασμένη σχεδόν. Ήταν από εκείνα τα άτομα που τα έχεις ξεχάσει και τα θυμάσαι όταν κάποια στιγμή βλέπεις μια δημοσίευσή τους στις ενημερώσεις σου ή σου κάνουν κάποιο ξεκάρφωτο like. Τότε λες "α ναι, έχω κι αυτή τη φίλη" και κοιτάς αμέσως τον τοίχο της για τυχόν αναρτήσεις που σου είχαν ξεφύγει. Έτσι, επί ένα χρόνο, υπήρχε απλώς στη λίστα. Σιωπηλή, αόρατη. Το ίδιο ίσως ήμουν κι εγώ για εκείνη.
Από την άνοιξη του 2016, αρχίζουν τα Like. Οι δραστηριότητές μου, αυτές που αποκαλώ χόμπι, είναι σε απόλυτα φυσικό περιβάλλον και ανεβάζω συχνά φωτογραφίες μου από τις δραστηριοτητές μου αυτές. Εκεί, αρχίζει σιγά-σιγά να μου κάνει συνεχώς όχι μόνο Like αλλά και "Τέλειο", με την καρδούλα. Σε κάθε φωτογραφία μου, ακόμα και σε αυτές από τα μπαράκια που σύχναζα και έβγαινα σε διάφορες πόζες με την παρέα μου. Ειδικά, όταν αναέβαζα φωτογραφία μόνο με το πρόσωπό μου, το "Τέλειο" ήταν πάντα εκεί απ' αυτήν. Σιγά-σιγά, άρχισε να μου αρέσει το ότι της άρεσαν οι φωτογραφίες μου και άρχισα κι εγώ, φεϊσμπουκική τακτική, να της κάνω συνέχεια like. Άρχισα να επισκέπτομαι συχνά το προφίλ της, να ξεσκαλίζω όλες τις φωτογραφίες της, να μου αρέσει ως κοπέλα και με αυτά που ανέβαζε αλλά και έδειχνε να κάνει. Εκδηλώσεις στις οποίες δήλωνε ότι θα παρευρεθεί κλπ. Τότε βέβαια δεν ήξερα ότι ήταν η περίοδος που άρχιζε να κλείνεται όλο και πιο πολύ και τα προβλήματα με την διπολική διαταραχή γινόταν, μέρα με τη μέρα, πιο έντονα και πιο αφόρητα. Δεν θεωρώ τυχαίο ότι τότε άρχισε να κάνει την εμφάνισή της σε μένα με τα συνεχή Like.
Κάποια στιγμή, μέσα καλοκαιριού, ανεβάζει μια φωτογραφία της, ασπρόμαυρη και καλλιτεχνική, όπου είναι η ίδια, χαμογελαστή, με ένα μπουκάλι ουίσκι στα χέρια, με ένα καυτό σορτσάκι και σε μια στάση, στην καρέκλα, πολύ ερωτική (όχι χυδαία ή προκλητική, απλά ερωτική). Φαινόταν να είναι καταμεσίς ενός πάρτι. Τότε δεν πρόσεξα ότι η φωτογραφία αυτή ήταν δυο χρόνων πριν, καλοκαίρι του '14, πίστεψα ότι ήταν πρόσφατη και την απεικόνιζε σε κάποιο από τα γλέντια της. Της έκανα Like και της έστειλα αντί σχολίου το "Whiskey in the jar" σε εκτέλεση Metallica. Εκείνη, σχεδόν αμέσως, έκανε "Like" και μου απάντησε με μια τεράστια καρδιά. Ήταν η πρώτη μας ουσιαστικά "λεκτική" προσέγγιση, με σαφή μηνύματα, χωρίς καν να υπάρξει οποιαδήποτε κουβέντα.
Λίγες μέρες μετά, ξαφνικά δηλώνει ότι ενδαιφέρεται για μια εκδήλωση που θα γινόταν στο στέκι μου, στην πόλη μου, και μάλιστα με την αγαπημένη μου μπάντα. Συνέχεια ανέβαζα φωτογραφίες μου από εκείνο το στέκι σε live της συγκεκριμένης μπάντας, πολλές φωτογραφίες μου μάλιστα ήταν με μέλη της μπάντας. Είχε κάνει και like σε πολλές απ' αυτές, αποκλείεται να μην ήξερε που συχνάζω και τι ακούω. Πιθανό δε να είχα ήδη ανεβάσει εγώ την εκδήλωση με το Live στο συγκεκριμένο μαγαζί. Ήταν Πέμπτη και η εκδήλωση γινόταν την επομενη μέρα, Παρασκευή. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι ήξερε ότι θα είμαι εκεί, δεν ξέρω αν ήταν το "δόλωμα" που έριξε, πάντως σίγουρα ήξερε που θα γινόταν και ποιος θα πήγαινε. Είναι αρκετά έξυπνη ώστε να της είχε διοφύγει η σχέση μου με το συγκεκριμένο μαγαζί και τη συγκεκριμένη μπάντα. Όσο το σκέφτομαι, τόσο πιο πολύ πιστεύω ότι το έκανε για να μου κινήσει το ενδιαφέρον, λίγες μόλις μέρες (ίσως 2-3) μετά την καρδούλα που μου έστειλε στον τοίχο της με το "Whiskey in the Jar". Θυμάμαι τόσο έντονα εκείνη τη μέρα, 14 Ιουλίου, επέτειος της γαλλικής επανάστασης, η μέρα που έγινε το φονικό στυος δρόμους της Μασσαλίας με το φορτηγό που έριξε ο τζιχαντιστής στον κόσμο. Η επόμενη, η μέρα του Live, ήταν η μέρα του αποτυχημένου πραξικοπήματος στην Τουρκία, κάτι που μάθαμε ενώ ήμασταν στο μαγαζί. Η ίδια μάλιστα, είχε γράψει σχόλια στον τοίχο της και για τα δύο γεγονότα. Κάτι που με έκανε ακόαμπερισσότερο να τη θαυμάσω για την επαφή της και με τέτοιου είδους θέματα.
Εκείνη λοιπόν τη μέρα, 14 Ιουλίου, 15 μήνες μετά το αίτημα φιλίας της, της στέλνω το πρώτο-πρώτο μήνυμα σχετικά με το πόσο θα χαρώ να τη δω στο μαγαζί που ήταν το στέκι μου. Τότε που μέσα σε όλα, μου είπε δυο φορές για το ότι "κρύβεται" και "εξαφανίστηκε" και μέσα σε μισή ώρα, και για τον καρκινοπαθή πατέρα της. Έχοντας στο μυαλό μου μια κοπέλα με τόσο έντονη κοινωνική ζωή, όπως φανέρωναν οι φωτογραφίες της, θεώρησα όλα αυτά τα "παράξενα" ως ένα κομμάτι της "ιδιαιτερότητάς" της, της "εκκεντρικότητάς" της και αυτό με έκανε να μου αρέσει ακόμα πιο πολύ. Μου είχε δώσει την εντύπωση ότι είχε κάποια σχέση και δεν ήθελε πολύ-πολύ να ανοιιχτεί, αλλά αυτό δεν με πείραζε, στο κάτω-κάτω σε άλλη πόλη έμενε. Οι αντιδράσεις που έβγαζα σε όλες τις προηγούμενες κοπέλες από άλλη πόλη που ήθελαν να με γνωρίσουν από κοντά, πήγαν περίπατο καθώς σκέφτηκα ότι ήθελα πολύ να κάνω μια πιο καλή προσέγγιση προς αυτήν, ήθελα να την κάνω να έρθει στην πόλη μου, να τη γνωρίσω από κοντά, να δω πως θα εξελιχτεί όλο αυτό που είχα ήδη αρχίσει να νιώθω. 
Εκεί, το αφήσαμε. Κάποια ακόμα Like σε φωτογραφίες και αναρτήσεις, αλλά κατά τα άλλα, δεν την είχα στο μυαλό μου. Καλοκαίρι, στο φουλ των φυσικών μου δραστηριοτήτων, δεν είχα κάτι που να μου λείπει. Ούτε είχα λόγο να κυνηγάω ορίτσια από άλλες πόλεις. Ώσπου, μπαίνει ο Σεπτέμβρης και έρχεται εκείνη η μέρα, 10 του μήνα, που πλέον, ξεκινάει σιγά-σιγά η ιστορία. Τότε, που με ένα χιουμοριστικό βιντεάκι που ανεβάζει και έχοντας πλέον κάποιο θάρρος μαζί της, της πιάνω αμέσως κουβέντα στο chat, τότε που μιλούσαμε 7 ώρες!!!! Ημέρα Σάββατο, είχα κοντέψει να ξεχάσω ότι είχα ραντεβού και με περίμενε η παρέα για έξοδο. Είχα ενθουσιαστεί μαζί της, κυρίως όταν μου αποκάλυψε και το καλλιτεχνικό της ταλέντο. Τότε ήταν που κάθε εμπόδιο στο ότι μας χώριζαν κάποια αρκετά χιλιόμετρα είχε ήδη ξεπεραστεί στο μυαλό μου. Ήξερα ότι κάποια στιγμή, στο όχι πολύ μακρινό μέλλον, θα βρισκόμασταν, αφού ένιωθα και από εκείνη ένα ενδιαφέρον που εξελισσόταν σιγά-σιγά.
Δεν φανταζόμουν βέβαια ότι είχε ήδη περάσει σε ένα ακόμα πιο σοβαρό στάδιο της διαταραχής της, αυτό της σταδιακής απομόνωσής της στο σπίτι και μόνο με συνοδεία του πατέρα της έβγαινε από την πόρτα. Σε ένα μήνα, θα κλεινόταν οριστκά στους 4 τοίχους και δεν θα ξανάβγαινε, ως τώρα. Δεν είναι τυχαία η περίοδος που η ίδια αποφάσισε να "παίξει", οπως δεν θεωρώ τυχαία την κοινοποίηση ενδιαφέροντος για το στέκι μου, 2 μήνες πριν. Φυσικά, ούτε ήξερα τίποτα ούτε καν μπορούσα να διανοηθώ κάτι, παρά τα κάποια "περίεργά" της. Έβλεπα μια κοπέλα πολυφωτογραφημένη, λαμπερή, όμορφη, σέξι, πάντα γελαστή, με τέτοιο μεγάλο ταλέντο, δεν πρόσεχα τότε ότι οι φωτογραφίες αυτές ήταν ήδη ενός χρόνου παλιές και ότι οι πρόσφατές της ήταν πάντα σέλφι μέσα στο σπίτι της με χαρακτηρισιτκά προσώπου κάπως διαφορετικά. Ξετυλίγοντας το κουβάρι, καταλαβαίνω, τότε το μόνο που έβλεπα ήταν μια τέτοια κοπέλα να δείχνει όλο και πιο έντονα, το ενδιαφέρον της προς εμένα. Όσο κι αν αυτό δεν ήταν "φυσιολογικό" να γίνεται τόσο νωρίς και γρήγορα, ήδη είχα αρχίσει να μαγεύομαι και να τυφλώνομαι......

----------


## avgeris

> Αυγερη, διευκρινησε μου σε παρακαλω 2 αποριες...
> 
> 1) αλλες σχεσεις με κοπελες ειχες? τι κοπελες ηταν αυτες?? εσυ πως λειτουργουσες??
> 
> 2) απο ποιους εμαθες οοοοολα αυτα που λες οτι εμαθες για την τυπισσα?? τα εμαθες live ή μεσω φβ παλι??




Προφανώς και είχα άλλες σχέσεις, αρκετές ως πολλές. Οι κοπέλες δεν είχαν κάτι το αξιοσημείωτο, απλοί, καθημερινοί άνθρωποι οι περισσότερες, κάποιες πιο τρελιάρες. Τον Ιούλιο που της έστειλα το πρώτο-πρώτο μήνυμα, είχα σχέση που χάλασε λίγο καιρό μετά. Προσωπικά λειτουργούσα όπως λειτουργεί οποιοσδήποτε άνθρωπος σε μια σχέση. Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς εννοείς και τι ακριβώς θέλεις να μάθεις.
Τα όσα έμαθα και εξιστορώ είναι συνδυασμός δικών της μαρτυριών, πληροφοριών που μάζεψα μέσω φιλικών μου ατόμων που είχαν κοινούς γνωστούς με αυτήν και οι οποίοι κοινοί γνωστοί κινητοποίησαν άλλους γνωστούς κλπ. κλπ. Υπήρχε βέβαια και μια άλλη πηγή, πολύ πιο αξιόπιστη. Η τύχη έπαιξε τεράστιο ρόλο στο να βρεθεί. Εκμεταλλεύτηκα παλιές γνωριμίες του συχωρεμένου του πατέρα μου. Με φώτισε και θυμήθηκα ότι είχε κάποιον πολύ φίλο με καταγωγή από την πόλη της κοπέλας και σε πόστο τέτοιο που μπορούσε να έχει, ακόμα και τώρα, πολλές και διάφορες διασυνδέσεις, κοινώς κονέ, μέσα στην τοπική κοινωνία.

----------


## kutchunie

> Αν ήταν "πραγματική" αυτή η σχέση, δεν θα είχα τέτοια εμμονή. Το ήξερα άλλωστε, "θέλω μόνο να τη δω από κοντά, τουλάχιστον αυτό", έλεγα στους φίλους μου όταν με έβλεπαν χάλια και μου έλεγαν γιατί δεν την ξεκόβω. Αν την κοπέλα την έχεις δει, την έχεις νιώσει, την έχεις πιάσει μια αγκαλιά, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να δημιουργηθεί εμμονή, έρωτας, καψούρα ίσως, αλλά όχι τέτοια αρρωστημένη εμμονή σαν αυτή που είχα. Εκείνο ήταν και το κρίσιμο σημείο, ούτε καν στο Skype δεν την είχα δει να δω πως μιλάει, πως κινείται, τις γκριμάτσες της, το χαμόγελό της. 
> Ακόμα κι όταν άρχισα πλέον να καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να βρεθούμε όσο οι συνθήκες παρέμεναν ως είχαν. η εμμονή μου να τη δω οπωσδήποτε με κρατούσε και δεν έφευγα, πιστεύοντας ότι η "θεραπεία" της δεν θα αργούσε να έρθει. Ώσπου, έγινε μέσα μου το μπαμ και επέλεξα την "υγεία".


Μπορεί και το υποσυνείδητο σου να σου εδωσε την εμμονή να την δείς, για να σε προστατεύσει αγαπητέ αυγέρη. Είναι 1000% σιγουρο πως θα ξενέρωνες απο κοντα. Οσο ιδανική και να ηταν, το μόνο σιγουρο είναι πως είναι άνθρωπος, όχι φαντασίωση. Με το να την εβλεπες θα ετρωγες εσυ την ψυχρολουσία, και θα συνειδητοποιούσες ότι δεν ερωτευθηκες την κοπέλα, αλλά την προσωπική σου φαντασίωση, την εικόνα. 
Δεν ξέρω ποια βαλβίδα εκτώνοσης σε έβαλε στη διαδικασία να ερωτευθείς ενα μυθικό πλάσμα, αλλά το διαχειρίστηκες καλά, όπως φαίνεται.

----------


## avgeris

> Μπορεί και το υποσυνείδητο σου να σου εδωσε την εμμονή να την δείς, για να σε προστατεύσει αγαπητέ αυγέρη. Είναι 1000% σιγουρο πως θα ξενέρωνες απο κοντα. Οσο ιδανική και να ηταν, το μόνο σιγουρο είναι πως είναι άνθρωπος, όχι φαντασίωση. Με το να την εβλεπες θα ετρωγες εσυ την ψυχρολουσία, και θα συνειδητοποιούσες ότι δεν ερωτευθηκες την κοπέλα, αλλά την προσωπική σου φαντασίωση, την εικόνα. 
> Δεν ξέρω ποια βαλβίδα εκτώνοσης σε έβαλε στη διαδικασία να ερωτευθείς ενα μυθικό πλάσμα, αλλά το διαχειρίστηκες καλά, όπως φαίνεται.


Πολυ πιθανό. Σίγουρα θα ξενέρωνα, άλλωστε μόνο τυχαίο δεν είναι ότι καν ένα βίντεό της δεν μου έστειλε ποτέ. Το απέφευγε.
Πιο πάνω, έγραψα ένα μεγάλο κείμενο που αφορά την περίοδο που προηγήθηκε της πρώτης προσέγγισης. Εκεί μπορεί να βγουν κάποια συμπεράσματα σε σχέση με το πως είδα το σκηνικό που πήγαινε να ξεκινήσει. Τα μετά την πρώτη γνωριμία μας, τα έχω ήδη αναλύσει, για το πριν δεν είχα μιλήει ποτέ, ειδικά σε πράγματα που αφορούσαν εμένα. Ίσως από εκεί, μπορείς να καταλάβεις κάτι περισσότερο. 
Σήμερα, βρήκα το βιβλίο. Από αύριο, αρχίζω να το διαβάζω.

----------


## Mara.Z

Aυγερη ολα αυτα τα λαικς και οι καρδουλες στο φβ γινονται για να γινονται...δεν επενδυεις σε τετοια, ουτε υπεραναλυεις το βουλωμενο γραμμα...
Αφου ειχες καλη κοινωνικη ζωη με παρεες και κοπελες, δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι σκαλωσες τοσοοοο με μια τυπισσα που μπορει να επαιζε ρολο, το ρολο που εσυ ειχες στο μυαλο σου για την ιδανικη γυναικα. 

Ολα οσα λες οτι εμαθες δε σημαινει οτι ειναι 100% αληθινα, μπορει ναι μπορει και οχι, μπορει καποια να ειναι, και αλλα οχι. 
Αυτο που επρεπε να κανεις ηταν να στησεις μια τυχαια συναντηση μαζι της με θαρρος χωρις να σε περιμενει. Γεια σου ειμαι ο αυγερης που μιλαμε στο φβ!!!!
Και οχι να βαζεις λυτους και δεμενους, αμφιβολου αξιοπιστιας να σου μεταφερουν δεδομενα που δεν μπορεις να επαληθευσεις ή τα ερμηνευεις κατα το δοκουν σου...
Προφανεστατα η κοπελα σε απευφευγε, μπορει να διασκεδαζε με το κολλημα σου και οταν εσυ το πηρες σοβαρα, αυτη εξαφανιστηκε. Και εσυ για να μην τρελαθεις απο την απορριψη, το εριξες στα ψυχοπαθολογικα....*
Το φβ δεν ειναι η αληθινη ζωη, εικονικη πραγματικοτητα ειναι, ενα θεατρο οπου τα προφιλ σαν ηθοποιοι παιζουν ρολους!!!!*

----------


## Mara.Z

> Προφανώς και είχα άλλες σχέσεις, αρκετές ως πολλές. Οι κοπέλες δεν είχαν κάτι το αξιοσημείωτο, απλοί, καθημερινοί άνθρωποι οι περισσότερες, κάποιες πιο τρελιάρες. Τον Ιούλιο που της έστειλα το πρώτο-πρώτο μήνυμα, είχα σχέση που χάλασε λίγο καιρό μετά. Προσωπικά λειτουργούσα όπως λειτουργεί οποιοσδήποτε άνθρωπος σε μια σχέση. Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς εννοείς και τι ακριβώς θέλεις να μάθεις.


εννοω αν οι κοπελες ηταν τοσο προκλητικες και λειτουργουσαν βασει του αρχετυπου που αναφερεις....δηλαδη της εντυπωσιακης, απελευθερωμενης γυναικας που χαιρεται τη ζωη, τον ερωτα και τη διασκεδαση. Ή η τυπισσα αυτη ηταν η πρωτη που ενσακωσε το προτυπο με το οποιο ησουν ηδη ερωτευμενος?
επισης, ειχε παθει εμμονη τετοια με αλλη?

----------


## Mara.Z

> Δεν ξέρω ποια βαλβίδα εκτώνοσης σε έβαλε στη διαδικασία να ερωτευθείς ενα μυθικό πλάσμα


Νομιζω ηταν ΗΔΗ ερωτευμενος με αυτο το μυθικο πλασμα. Μαλλον καμια απο τις κοπελες του δεν ανταποκρινοταν στο προτυπο και ο ιδιος απογοητευοταν, οποτε ηρθε η τυπισσα στο φβ που επαιζε το ρολο της διαδιχτυακα αριστα, και ο φιλος μας κολλησε...
Σου λεει, εδω ειμαι, επιτελους τη βρηκα!!!!! και εμεινε αφωνος, αναυδος, κοινως καγκελο.

----------


## avgeris

> Αυτο που επρεπε να κανεις ηταν να στησεις μια τυχαια συναντηση μαζι της με θαρρος χωρις να σε περιμενει. Γεια σου ειμαι ο αυγερης που μιλαμε στο φβ!!!!
> Και οχι να βαζεις λυτους και δεμενους, αμφιβολου αξιοπιστιας να σου μεταφερουν δεδομενα που δεν μπορεις να επαληθευσεις ή τα ερμηνευεις κατα το δοκουν σου...
> [/B]



Δεν ξέρω πόσα από την ιστορία έχεις διαβάσει. Αυτό που λες ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ. Πήγα στην πόλη της. Και με απέφυγε με τη δικαιολογία ότι ο πατέρας της είχε πάει στο νοσοκομείο με αιμοπτύσεις και όταν της είπα να πάω στο νοσοκομείο να τη δω, μου το άλλαξε και είπε ότι δεν είναι τώρα στο νοσοκομείο αλλά στο πατρικό της σπίτι. Επέμεινα, επέμεινα, μέχρι και στο πατρικό της είπα να περάσω να της δώσω τα λουλούδια που είχα αγοράσει γι αυτήν και να φύγω και μου το αρνήθηκε. Τα είχα γράψει αυτά δυο και τρεις φορές, και άλλοι μου το είχαν ρωτήσει αυτό. 
Είχα εξαντλήσει όλο το "οπλοστάσιό" μου. Ένας φίλος μου μού είπε γύρω στο Γενάρη (παραμονές Χριστουγέννων ήταν το ταξίδι μου στην πόλη της) πως με όλα αυτά που είχα κάνει για να την δω, μέχρι και τη Μόνικα Μπελούτσι θα είχα ρίξει.

----------


## avgeris

> Ολα οσα λες οτι εμαθες δε σημαινει οτι ειναι 100% αληθινα, μπορει ναι μπορει και οχι, μπορει καποια να ειναι, και αλλα οχι. 
> 
> [/B]


Το 90% όσων έμαθα επαληθεύτηκε στην πορεία με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο. Ακόμα και από εκείνη την ίδια. Όταν π.χ. κάποιοι γνωστοί της την περιέγραφαν ως άτομο με τρομερά "λαλήματα" και πολλά "ψώνια", τα οποία έβλεπα κι εγώ, και η ίδια μου έλεγε ότι οι φίλοι της την αποκαλούσαν "ψυχάκι" και "σνομπ", είναι μια άμεση επαλήθευση των πληροφοριών μου.

----------


## avgeris

> εννοω αν οι κοπελες ηταν τοσο προκλητικες και λειτουργουσαν βασει του αρχετυπου που αναφερεις....δηλαδη της εντυπωσιακης, απελευθερωμενης γυναικας που χαιρεται τη ζωη, τον ερωτα και τη διασκεδαση. Ή η τυπισσα αυτη ηταν η πρωτη που ενσακωσε το προτυπο με το οποιο ησουν ηδη ερωτευμενος?
> επισης, ειχε παθει εμμονη τετοια με αλλη?



Να σου πω την αλήθεια, όχι. Στην παρέα μου υπάρχει μια τέτοια κοπέλα με τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά, η οποία ποτέ δεν μου δημιούργησε οποιοδήποτε ερωτικό συναίσθημα (αν και εξίσου όμορφη). 
Η διαφορά με την μία (την κοπέλα για την οποία μιλάμε) και τις όποιες όμοιες άλλες στην παρέα μου είναι Η ΕΞΗΣ: Τις άλλες τις βλέπω, τις αγγίζω, τις νιώθω ως πραγματικές, ανθρώπινες οντότητες γύρω μου, εκείνη διατήρησε μέχρι τέλους την απόλυτη "αποπροσωποποίηση", δεν είδα ποτέ ποιο είναι πραγματικά το πρόσωπό της. Αυτό και μόνο αυτό μου δημιούργησε την εμμονή. Δυο λεπτά να είχαμε μιλήσει στο Skype, δέκα δευτερόλεπτα να έβγαινε στο μπαλκόνι της όταν πήγα να τη δω, η εμμονή μου θα είχε εξαφανιστεί ΑΜΕΣΩΣ.
Ποτέ, μα ποτέ, δεν έπαθα εμμονή με ΚΑΜΙΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ. ΠΟΤΕ. Ίσα-ίσα, που γυρνούσα εύκολα πλάτη εκεί που στράβωνα με το παραμικρό.

----------


## avgeris

> Νομιζω ηταν ΗΔΗ ερωτευμενος με αυτο το μυθικο πλασμα. Μαλλον καμια απο τις κοπελες του δεν ανταποκρινοταν στο προτυπο και ο ιδιος απογοητευοταν, οποτε ηρθε η τυπισσα στο φβ που επαιζε το ρολο της διαδιχτυακα αριστα, και ο φιλος μας κολλησε...
> Σου λεει, εδω ειμαι, επιτελους τη βρηκα!!!!! και εμεινε αφωνος, αναυδος, κοινως καγκελο.



Δεν ήταν αυτό το πρότυπό μου. Πιστεύω ότι αν ήταν στην παρέα μου ή αν τέλος πάντων συχνάζαμε στα ίδια στέκια, μάλλον να την αποφύγω θα προσπαθούσα, ξέροντας τη ζωή που κάνει. Όπως αποφεύγω γενικά τέτοιου είδους "τύπισες". Πολλές κοπέλες με ανάλογη ζωή συχνάζουν εκεί που συχνάζω κι εγώ, κάποιες τις γνωρίζω προσωπικά. Δεν με συγκίνησαν ποτέ, το αντίθετο μάλλον. Η συγκεκριμένη απλώς είχε ένα ατού: έμενε αλλού. Μηδέν δεσμεύσεις στην πόλη μου, έλλειψη της καθημερινής "τριβής", πάθος που θα έμενε ζωντανό μέσω μιας ολιγόχρονης απουσίας κλπ. κλπ. Εκεί ήταν το πρόβλημα.

----------


## avgeris

> Aυγερη ολα αυτα τα λαικς και οι καρδουλες στο φβ γινονται για να γινονται...δεν επενδυεις σε τετοια, ουτε υπεραναλυεις το βουλωμενο γραμμα...
> Αφου ειχες καλη κοινωνικη ζωη με παρεες και κοπελες, δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι σκαλωσες τοσοοοο με μια τυπισσα που μπορει να επαιζε ρολο, το ρολο που εσυ ειχες στο μυαλο σου για την ιδανικη γυναικα. 
> 
> [/B]



Τα like και οι καρδούλες στο fb μπορούν να έχουν ένα "κώδικα" όταν γίνονται ανάμεσα σε άντρες και γυναίκες. Ειδικά όταν κάποια αρχίζει ξαφνικά, ένα χρόνο μετά, να σε τρελαίνει στις καρδούλες από το πουθενά, σε οτιδήποτε κι αν δημοσιεύσεις, κάτι δείχνει. Ειδικά όταν μια ιστορία εξελίσσεται έτσι, αναλύεις το καθετί για να δεις που και πως κολλάει.

----------


## elisabet

> Τα like και οι καρδούλες στο fb μπορούν να έχουν ένα "κώδικα" όταν γίνονται ανάμεσα σε άντρες και γυναίκες. Ειδικά όταν κάποια αρχίζει ξαφνικά, ένα χρόνο μετά, να σε τρελαίνει στις καρδούλες από το πουθενά, σε οτιδήποτε κι αν δημοσιεύσεις, κάτι δείχνει. Ειδικά όταν μια ιστορία εξελίσσεται έτσι, αναλύεις το καθετί για να δεις που και πως κολλάει.


Αυτό μπορεί να μην είχε κανένα ερωτικό υπονοούμενο.
Είναι μια συμπεριφορά που έχω κι εγώ πχ κι έχω παρατηρήσει οτι κάποιοι άντρες το "παρεξηγούν". Στον ιντερνετικό κόσμο γενικά, όταν δω κάτι που μ' αρέσει/συμφωνώ κτλ, το έχω πολύ εύκολο να κάνω ένα like. Δεν το θεωρώ κάτι σπουδαίο, δείχνει απλά οτι μου άρεσε η ανάρτηση που έκανες. Μπορεί αν συμφωνούμε σε πολλά και έχουμε τα ίδια γούστα να έχω κι ένα ενδιαφέρον να σου μιλήσω ή απλά εκείνη την ώρα να θέλω παρέα.
Θέλω να πω, πως η κοπέλα, μιας και λες οτι αυτά άρχισαν την περίοδο που υποθέτεις περίπου οτι άρχισε και το κλείσιμο της, ίσως εκείνο το διάστημα ένιωθε περισσότερο την αναγκη για επικοινωνία ή εξαιτίας του κλεισίματος περνούσε περισσότερες ώρες στο νετ. Μπορεί καθόλου σχεδιασμένο να μην ήταν όλο αυτό για να σε "τυλίξει" και μπορεί καθόλου να μην είχε στο μυαλό της το ερωτικό κομμάτι. Αναζητούσε έντονα επικοινωνία. Οπότε αν έβλεπε οτι έχετε κάπως και κοινά γούστα είναι λογικό να σου έκανε συνέχεια like. 
Επίσης μην ξεχνάμε οτι ήσουν έξω από τον κύκλο της που την ξέρανε και ξέρανε τι της συνέβει. Είχε ένα λόγο παραπάνω να θέλει επικοινωνία με σένα, θέλοντας να ξεφύγει από την κατάσταση που ζούσε.

Όπως εσύ δεν είχες ιδέα για το τι θα επακολουθούσε, μπορεί επίσης και εκείνη να μην είχε ιδέα και να μην το περίμενε.

----------


## avgeris

Ο λόγος που μπήκα για να γράψω σήμερα είναι σχετικός-άσχετος με την ιστορία. Απλώς, από το βράδυ αναρωτιέμαι αν η συγκεκριμένη ιστορία με έχει επηρεάσει τόσο πολύ ώστε να βλέπω παντού διπολικές διαταραχές ή αν τελικά έμαθα να ξεχωρίζω τις συμπεριφορές που κρύβουν μια παθολογία.
Χτες βράδυ, αφού πήγα την κοπέλα μου σπίτι, πέρασα μια βόλτα από το μαγαζί ενός φίλου μου που είχα να τον δω από το καλοκαίρι. Το μαγαζί δεν με καλύπτει μουσικά, αλλά ήταν στο δρόμο μου και είπα να του πω ένα "χρόνια πολλά". Πολύς κόσμος και αδιαχώρητο, στριμώχτηκα σε μια μικρή γωνιά στο μπαρ σε σημείο που μπορούσα να μιλάω στο φίλο μου που ήταν από τη μέσα μεριά. Μπροστά μου, δυο κοπέλες και ένας άντρας, η μία με γυρισμένη την πλάτη σε μένα, σε απόσταση αναπνοής, σχεδόν αγγιζόμασταν κάθε φορά που κάποιος πήγαινε να κινηθεί. Πρόσεξα ότι ήταν πολύ διαχυτική με όλους, γνωστούς και αγνώστους, και όποιος γνωστός της την πλησίαζε, τον χούφτωνε!!!! Κάποια στιγμή, γυρίζει προς εμένα (ως τότε δεν είχα δει το πρόσωπό της προφίλ), με κοιτάζει στα μάτια, με καρφώνει θα έλεγα, και μου λέει με το ποτήρι κρασί σηκωμένο "άντε, γεια μας". Τσουγκρίσαμε, τσούγκρισα και με την παρέα της, χαμογελαστός αλλά και σαστισμένος, και αμέσως μου λέει "δεν μπορώ να είμαι τόσο κολλητά με ένα άντρα και να μην του πιάσω κουβέντα, ειδικά αν μου αρέσει τόσο πολύ". 
Να μην τα πολυλογώ, κάποια καμπανάκια άρχισαν να χτυπάνε στο μυαλό μου, δίκαια-άδικα, δεν ξέρω. Όσο προχωρούσε η κουβέντα, τόσο τα καμπανάκι πλήθαιναν. Μου είπε βασικά ότι ήταν και εκείνη καλλιτέχνις (σε άλλου είδους τέχνη απ' ότι η κοπέλα της ιστορίας). Σε είκοσι λεπτά μέσα, άρχισε να μου λέει ότι της αρέσει πολύ το στοματικό σεξ (!!!!), το πρωκτικό δεν το θέλει αλλά αν κάποιον τον γουστάρει πολύ μπορεί να το κάνει (!!!!), ότι θέλει να κάνει σεξ όλη τη μέρα για πολλές μέρες αν είναι με τον άνθρωπο που την εξιτάρει, ότι δεν ντρέπεται να πει πως έχει πάει με καμιά 300ριά άντρες στη ζωή της και δεν είναι σαν τις άλλες που το κρύβουν (τα δύο τελευταία, μου τα έλεγε συχνά και η κοπέλα της ιστορίας) και άλλα τέτοια. Με κοίταζε συνεχώς στα μάτια, τα μάτια της πετούσαν φωτιές αλλά και "γυάλιζαν", μιλούσε ακατάπαυστα χωρίς να μπορώ να τη διακόψω, ο τόνος της φωνής της μου θύμιζε πολύ την κοπέλα και χρησιμοποιούσε πολύ εύκολα βωμολοχίες ακόμα και εκεί που δεν υπήρχε λόγος. 
Μου είπε επίσης (και εδώ το δεύτερο καμπανάκι) να της δώσω μια τρίχα από τα μαλλιά μου επειδή έχει ένα θείο μηχανικό που δουλεύει σε μια εταιρεία που κάνει αναλύσεις στο DNA και μπορούν να αναλύσουν και το δικό μου και να βρουν διάφορα πράγματα για την κατάσταση και την υγεία μου. "Καλά, στην Ελλάδα είναι ο θείος σου;" τη ρώτησα. "Ναι, εδώ είναι η εταιρεία, έχουν αναλύσει και το δικό μου DNA", μου απάντησε.
Εκεί που μιλάμε, φέρνει τα χείλια της επάνω στα δικά μου και την φιλάω απαλά, οπότε σαν να τη διαπέρασε ηλεκτρισμός και μου ρίχτηκε στην κυριολεξία, δαγκώνοντάς με. Τραβήχτηκα και με κοίταξε με παράπονο, λέγοντάς μου "με θέλεις, αλλά είσαι σφιγμένος". Λίγο μετά, μου λέει "Πάω στην τουαλέτα, έλα μαζί μου" και πριν προλάβω να συνειδητοποιήσω τι είπε, με άρπαξε από το χέρι και με τράβηξε στην σκάλα που οδηγούσε στην τουαλέτα. Εκεί, μου ρίχτηκε κανονικά, στην είσοδο της γυναικείας τουαλέτας, με τις κοπέλες να περνάνε δίπλα μας για να μπουν. Έβαλε το χέρι της στο επίμαχο σημείο και της το τράβηξα απότομα λέγοντάς της "Δεν μου αρέσει όταν η γυναίκα βιάζεται τόσο πολύ". Συμπλήρωσα μετά "άλλωστε, πριν λίγο ήμουν με την κοπέλα μου και έκανα έρωτα". Ηρέμησε, πήγε στην τουαλέτα και όταν βγήκε, μου ξαναρίχτηκε αυτή τη φορά με φιλιά και δαγκώματα. Μου είπε, πάντα στην είσοδο της τουαλέτας ότι θέλει να κάνει τα παιδιά μου (!!!!), πόσο πολύ ονειρεύεται να ζήσει τον απόλυτο, ιδανικό έρωτα μαζί μου, μας φαντάζεται να κάνουμε τρελά ξενύχτια μαζί, χέρι-χέρι να κάνουμε βόλτες, να είμαστε αγκαλιασμένοι στο ηλιοβασίλεμα (δυνατά καμπανάκια εδώ, και η κοπέλα της ιστορίας, τέτοια μου έλεγε) και άλλα τέτοια. "Κοίταξε να ξεμπερδεύεις με την άλλη" μου είπε "εγώ σε θέλω δικό μου". Να και η κτητικότητα.
Όταν επιστρέψαμε και η ώρα είχε πάει πια μία (είχα πάει να πω ένα "χρόνια πολλά" στο φίλο μου από τις 11.30), μας κοίταζαν λίγο απορημένοι στην παρέα της που αργήσαμε. Λογικό. Πριν φύγω, ήθελα να τσεκάρω κάποια πράγματα ακόμα γιατί το μυαλό μου έπαιρνε άγριες στροφές εκείνη την ώρα. Άρχισα να την ρωτάω διάφορα. "Πίνεις αρκετα;". Γέλασε και μου είπε "Μπορώ να πιω το Βόσπορο όταν βγαίνω". "Και ξενυχτάς πολύ;" "Συνήθως κοιμάμαι στις 11, αλλά όταν βγω, γυρίζω σπίτι το επόμενο μεσημέρι". Χμμμμ. "Και από ενέργεια και όρεξη, πως πάμε;" τη ρώτησα. "Συνήθως έχω πολλή, εκτός αν με πιάσει η θλίψη μου". "Να'τα, να'τα" σκέφτηκα. "Και τώρα, σε θλίψη με πετυχαίνεις" συνέχισε. "Έχω περάσει μια καταθλιψάρα πρόσφατα, αλλά την αντιμετώπισα εντελώς μόνη μου, μόνο αντιβιωτικά έχω πάρει από φάρμακα στη ζωή μου, που και που και καμιά κορτιζόνη". "Ε, καλό είναι και κανένα λεξοτανίλ" της είπα, ψαρωτικά. "Μπα, τέτοια φάρμακα ποτέ", μου απάντησε. "Δεν τα χρειάζομαι, δεν τα χρειάστηκε ποτέ". Καμπανάκια, παντού καμπανάκια.
Μου έδωσε το τηλέφωνό της και μου ζήτησε να την ξαναδώ την επόμενη βδομάδα ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ. "Ξεμπέρδεψε και με την άλλη, ΣΕ ΘΕΛΩ" μου ξανατόνισε. Αποχαιρετώντας την, μου άρπαξε το χέρι και το κόλλησε στο στήθος της "Είναι μικρό, αλλά μπορώ να βάλω ειδικό σουτιέν αν θέλεις" μου είπε !!!! "Και ο κώλος μου είναι υπέροχος", συμπλήρωσε. Και με ξαναδάγκωσε.
Φεύγοντας, και μέχρι να φτάσω σπίτι (αλλά και αφότου έφτασα), δεν έβγαινε από το μυαλό μου η μεγάλη ομοιότητα σε πολλά πράγματα με την κοπέλα της ιστορίας μου. Εντάξει, χτες, την είδα, την άγγιξα (και με το παραπάνω). Αλλά δεν μου έβγαινε από το μυαλό η σκέψη ότι και η κοπέλα της ιστορίας, κάπως έτσι ίσως συμπεριφερόταν όταν έβγαινε, κάποιες τέτοιες συμπεριφορές ίσως εμφάνιζε με τις διαχύσεις της σε αγνώστους στα μπαράκια και της είχαν κολλήσει διάφορους όχι κολακευτικούς χαρακτηρισμούς ("πουτανάκι" μου είχε πει την αποκαλούσαν). Πραγματικά, ακόμα και κατά τη διάρκεια της κουβέντας με τα όσα ειπώθηκαν και συνέβησαν, ένιωθα ότι είχα μπροστά μου την κοπέλα της ιστορίας.
Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας πάνω σε αυτό. Προφανώς σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν θα βάλω ταμπέλα, ίσως η κοπέλα απλώς να είχε πιει παραπάνω (μου το είπε κιόλας ότι παραήπιε, να θυμίσω βέβαια ότι και για την άλλη κοπέλα, το θέμα της ήταν ο....αλκοολισμός). Έχω όμως λόγους να υποψιάζομαι έστω ότι κάτι ανάλογο ίσως παίζει και εδώ, βέβαια σε μικρότερη κλίμακα; Ή έχω γίνει υπερβολιά καχύποπτος και βλέπω παντού φαντάσματα;
Τελικά, η ζωή πραγματικά κάνει τρελά παιχνίδια ώρες-ώρες......

----------


## Mara.Z

Αυγερη εισαι καλος στο γραψιμο! θα μπορουσες να κανεις καριερα στη συγγραφη ερωτικων ιστοριων!

κοιτα επειδη εχεις φαει ενα κολλημα με τις ταμπελες, τι ειναι διπολικη τι δεν ειναι κλπ, εδω γιατροι δεν μπορουν να καταληξουν σιγουρα και θα καταληξουμε εμεις??
επειδη εχει, αν εχει, τα χαρακτηριστικα που αναφερεις, δε σημαινει ντε και καλα οτι ειναι διπολικη. 
Αλλα και να ειναι, εσενα τι σε νοιαζει? τι λογος σου πεφτει στα ψυχολογικα της αλλης?
Γιατι μπαινεις στο λουκι να αποδειξεις στον εαυτο σου οτι η τυπισσα ειναι ψυχικα αρρωστη?
Και δεν λες απλα ενα δεν γουσταρω και τελος?

για να χαριτολογησω, μιλα με τα τυπακια εδω μεσα που ψαχνουν γκομενα της μιας βραδιας που συχναζει σε ποιο μπαρακι να γνωριστουν  :Smile:

----------


## elisabet

Βρε αυγέρη με έκανε και γέλασα το τελευταίο σου ποστ!
Όντως κάνει τρελά παιχνίδια η ζωή!
Θα σου πω τι συνέβει σε μένα λίγες μέρες κιόλας μετά που χώρισα με τον τύπο της ιστορίας.
Έχω βγει με μια παρέα, είμαι στην κοσμάρα μου και βγαίνω σχεδόν με το ζόρι επειδή με τραβολογάνε οι φίλοι μπας και συνέρθω, είμαι εκεί λοιπόν αλλά δεν είμαι στην ουσία, περιμένω πως και πως να περάσει η ώρα για να φύγουμε. Εντελώς τυχαία έρχεται στην παρέα μας ένας γνωστός γνωστού και αμέσως μου τραβάει την προσοχή η εξωτερική του εμφάνιση γιατί μοιάζει πολύ στον πρωην. Λέω στον εαυτό μου, ηρέμησε ιδέα σου είναι, θα τον βλέπεις παντού τώρα και προσπαθώ να αποφύγω ακόμα και να τον κοιτάξω πιάνοντας κουβέντα με μια φίλη δίπλα μου. Εκείνος τελικά πολύ ανοιχτός, αρχίζει και με ρωτάει διάφορα και συνειδητοποιώ με τρόμο ότι δεν είναι μόνο η εμφάνιση το κοινό τους. Έχουν περίπου την ίδια ηλικία, τα ίδια χόμπι, μιλάνε με τον ίδιο τρόπο, μέχρι και ίδιες εκφράσεις και λέξεις εντόπισα...και εγώ έχω μείνει να σκέφτομαι από που θα εμφανιστεί ξαφνικά αυτός που μου κάνει πλάκα!!!
Δεν ξέρω τελικά αν ο άνθρωπος είχε κι αυτός κάποιου είδους ψυχ. πρόβλημα, αλλά είναι σίγουρο οτι ειχαν πάρα πολλά κοινά και μιλώ για πράγματα που δεν τα συναντάς κάθε μέρα σε ανθρώπους, κάπως ιδιαίτερα ας πούμε.
Όταν τελικά φύγαμε και αφού μου είχε κάνει και πρόταση για μια επόμενη συνάντηση την οποία είχα αφήσει να αιωρείται, η κολλητή μου που ήξερε και τον πρώην πριν προλάβω να της πω τίποτα μου λέει "ρε συ αυτός ήταν ίδιος ο τάδε(για τον πρώην)". Εκεί επιβεβαιώνω ότι δεν ήταν ιδέα μου!
Δεν ξέρω τι στο καλό είναι αυτό, δεν έχω εξήγηση, εγώ πάντως δεν τον ξαναείδα το απέφυγα.
Μου πέρασε από το μυαλό η ιδέα "ρε συ το σύμπαν μου ξαναστέλνει μια παρόμοια περίπτωση, κάτι θέλει να μου πει; κάτι δεν έμαθα απο την προηγούμενη εμπειρία;" αλλά το άφησα με το σκεπτικό οτι οκ...αν δεν έμαθα και είναι όντως έτσι, θα ξανάρθει να μάθω.

Πάντως όσο για αυτό που λες για την παθολογία...νομίζω είναι κάτι που θα σου συμβαίνει για κάμποσο. Ήταν ισχυρό το σοκ και η ενασχόληση σου με τα θέματα αυτά έντονη και συμπυκνωμένη οπότε είναι λογικό να εντοπίζεις δείγματα παθολογίας σε άλλους γύρω σου είτε αυτά υπάρχουν είτε όχι. Το πάθαινα κι εγώ αυτό για κάμποσο.

----------


## blackbird

Αυγέρη για την κοπέλα σου τι νιώθεις; Κάπου διάβασα να γράφεις πως μόνο η καρδιά σου ξέρει πόσο έντονα νιώθεις ακόμα για την κοπέλα της ιστορίας σου. Χθες το βράδυ άφησες την άλλην να σε φιλήσει (ξεκινώντας πρώτα εσύ απαλά αντί να της το κόψεις, από την στιγμή που έχεις κοπέλα και την είδες μεθυσμένη) και έκατσες εκεί και το συνέχισες για ώρα. Έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ πώς θα ένιωθε η κοπέλα σου για όλα αυτά; Ειλικρινά δεν θέλω να σε κρίνω, καταλαβαίνω πως δεν είναι εύκολο να ξεπεράσεις όσα έγιναν, απλά σε ρωτάω τι νιώθεις όντως για την κοπέλα που είστε τώρα μαζί.

----------


## avgeris

> Αυγερη εισαι καλος στο γραψιμο! θα μπορουσες να κανεις καριερα στη συγγραφη ερωτικων ιστοριων!
> 
> κοιτα επειδη εχεις φαει ενα κολλημα με τις ταμπελες, τι ειναι διπολικη τι δεν ειναι κλπ, εδω γιατροι δεν μπορουν να καταληξουν σιγουρα και θα καταληξουμε εμεις??
> επειδη εχει, αν εχει, τα χαρακτηριστικα που αναφερεις, δε σημαινει ντε και καλα οτι ειναι διπολικη. 
> Αλλα και να ειναι, εσενα τι σε νοιαζει? τι λογος σου πεφτει στα ψυχολογικα της αλλης?
> Γιατι μπαινεις στο λουκι να αποδειξεις στον εαυτο σου οτι η τυπισσα ειναι ψυχικα αρρωστη?
> Και δεν λες απλα ενα δεν γουσταρω και τελος?
> 
> για να χαριτολογησω, μιλα με τα τυπακια εδω μεσα που ψαχνουν γκομενα της μιας βραδιας που συχναζει σε ποιο μπαρακι να γνωριστουν



Δεν το έθεσα ως ερώτηση με προσμονή διάγνωσης, αλίμονο. Εκείνο που με ενδιαφέρει είναι αν θεωρείτε την συμπεριφορά της κοπέλας χτες ως "φυσιολογική" ή αν κρύβει ένα πιθανό πρόβλημα, όποιο κι αν είναι αυτό. Όπως όταν ειπώθηκε ότι θα έπρεπε να είχα καταλάβει κάποια "καμπανάκια" που χτυπούσαν στη συμπεριφορά της φεϊσμπουκικής κοπέλας και δεν τα κατάλαβα, έτσι με ενδιαφέρει και τώρα να μάθω αν τα "καμπανάκια" που μου χτύπησαν χτες είχαν βάση που χτύπησαν.
Εκείνο που κρατάω από αυτό που συνέβη χτες είναι ότι, στο δικό μου το μυαλό, ήταν σα να γνώρισα από κοντά την κοπέλα της ιστορίας. Πολλά, τα περισσότερα απ' όσα άκουσα χτες τα είχα ακούσει και από εκείνη, ο υπερσεξουαλισμός της σε μορφή τόσο επιθετική ήταν παρών, η εξιστόρηση ερωτικών "κατορθωμάτων" παρούσα, όπως παρόντα ήταν ο τρόπος ομιλίας της, η αναφορά στις φάσεις θλίψης (η λέξη "καταθλιψάρα" ήταν μια λέξη που χρησιμοποιούσε συνέχεια και εκείνη), ακόμα και ο τρόπος που με κοίταζε χτες μου έφερναν στο μυαλό τον τρόπο που κοίταζε η κοπέλα της ιστορίας σε κάποιες φωτογραφίες της. Και βέβαια, η ιστορία με το θείο και την ανάλυση του DNA ήταν κάτι που το θεωρώ τουλάχιστον προϊόν φαντασίας. Με λίγα λόγια, χτες ίσως να γεύτηκα αυτό που, εμμονικά, ζητούσα να γευτώ επί τόσους μήνες. Σαν μια τελευταία απομυθοποίηση της όλης ιστορίας. Και ένιωσα ανάλαφρος.
Στη διάθεση όσων επιθυμούν περιπέτεια της μιας βραδιάς να τουες δώσω πληροφορίες.....χαχαχα.....προ φανώς, χαριτολογώ κι εγώ.

----------


## avgeris

> Αυγέρη για την κοπέλα σου τι νιώθεις; Κάπου διάβασα να γράφεις πως μόνο η καρδιά σου ξέρει πόσο έντονα νιώθεις ακόμα για την κοπέλα της ιστορίας σου. Χθες το βράδυ άφησες την άλλην να σε φιλήσει (ξεκινώντας πρώτα εσύ απαλά αντί να της το κόψεις, από την στιγμή που έχεις κοπέλα και την είδες μεθυσμένη) και έκατσες εκεί και το συνέχισες για ώρα. Έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ πώς θα ένιωθε η κοπέλα σου για όλα αυτά; Ειλικρινά δεν θέλω να σε κρίνω, καταλαβαίνω πως δεν είναι εύκολο να ξεπεράσεις όσα έγιναν, απλά σε ρωτάω τι νιώθεις όντως για την κοπέλα που είστε τώρα μαζί.



Ωραία και λογική ερώτηση. Χτες το βράδυ, από τη στιγμή που κατάλαβα ότι κάτι "μη φυσιολογικό" έπαιζε (δεν ήταν θέμα μεθυσιού, και άλλες μεθυσμένες κοπέλες έχω δει, δεν σε τραβάνε στις τουαλέτες να κάνετε σεξ), αποφάσισα να δω πως θα εξελισσόταν μια γνωριμία με την κοπέλα της ιστορίας (την φεϊσμπουκική) αν ποτέ μπορούσα να τη γνωρίσω στις συνθήκες της κοινωνικής της ζωής μέχρι πριν π.χ. 2 χρόνια. Τότε που σύμφωνα και με τα λεγόμενά της, έδειχνε αυτή την υπερσεξουαλικότητα και αυτή την άνεση διαχύσεων με όποιον άγνωστο της γυάλιζε. Δεν είχα εξαρχής κανένα σκοπό να το προχωρήσω, το είδα απλώς ως ένα από τα παράξενα που σου φέρνει η ζωή για να πάρεις κάποιες απαντήσεις εκεί που δεν τις περιμένεις. Αυτό που έγραψα και ακριβώς από πάνω. Έβλεπα μπροστά μου ολοζώντανη την κοπέλα του facebook και την άφησα να με οδηγήσει και να με "ξεναγήσει" στον "κόσμο" της, έχοντας πλήρη έλεγχο των συναισθημάτων και των διαθέσεών μου και κρατώντας στο μυαλό μου τις όποιες εμπειρίες και παραστάσεις από την προηγούμενη ιστορία μου. Το αθώο φιλί που έδωσα ήρθε σχεδόν αυθόρμητα. Και όταν το πράγμα ζόρισε, το σταμάτησα αμέσως χωρίς κανένα περιθώριο συνέχισης.

----------


## avgeris

> Βρε αυγέρη με έκανε και γέλασα το τελευταίο σου ποστ!
> Όντως κάνει τρελά παιχνίδια η ζωή!
> Θα σου πω τι συνέβει σε μένα λίγες μέρες κιόλας μετά που χώρισα με τον τύπο της ιστορίας.
> Έχω βγει με μια παρέα, είμαι στην κοσμάρα μου και βγαίνω σχεδόν με το ζόρι επειδή με τραβολογάνε οι φίλοι μπας και συνέρθω, είμαι εκεί λοιπόν αλλά δεν είμαι στην ουσία, περιμένω πως και πως να περάσει η ώρα για να φύγουμε. Εντελώς τυχαία έρχεται στην παρέα μας ένας γνωστός γνωστού και αμέσως μου τραβάει την προσοχή η εξωτερική του εμφάνιση γιατί μοιάζει πολύ στον πρωην. Λέω στον εαυτό μου, ηρέμησε ιδέα σου είναι, θα τον βλέπεις παντού τώρα και προσπαθώ να αποφύγω ακόμα και να τον κοιτάξω πιάνοντας κουβέντα με μια φίλη δίπλα μου. Εκείνος τελικά πολύ ανοιχτός, αρχίζει και με ρωτάει διάφορα και συνειδητοποιώ με τρόμο ότι δεν είναι μόνο η εμφάνιση το κοινό τους. Έχουν περίπου την ίδια ηλικία, τα ίδια χόμπι, μιλάνε με τον ίδιο τρόπο, μέχρι και ίδιες εκφράσεις και λέξεις εντόπισα...και εγώ έχω μείνει να σκέφτομαι από που θα εμφανιστεί ξαφνικά αυτός που μου κάνει πλάκα!!!
> Δεν ξέρω τελικά αν ο άνθρωπος είχε κι αυτός κάποιου είδους ψυχ. πρόβλημα, αλλά είναι σίγουρο οτι ειχαν πάρα πολλά κοινά και μιλώ για πράγματα που δεν τα συναντάς κάθε μέρα σε ανθρώπους, κάπως ιδιαίτερα ας πούμε.
> Όταν τελικά φύγαμε και αφού μου είχε κάνει και πρόταση για μια επόμενη συνάντηση την οποία είχα αφήσει να αιωρείται, η κολλητή μου που ήξερε και τον πρώην πριν προλάβω να της πω τίποτα μου λέει "ρε συ αυτός ήταν ίδιος ο τάδε(για τον πρώην)". Εκεί επιβεβαιώνω ότι δεν ήταν ιδέα μου!
> Δεν ξέρω τι στο καλό είναι αυτό, δεν έχω εξήγηση, εγώ πάντως δεν τον ξαναείδα το απέφυγα.
> Μου πέρασε από το μυαλό η ιδέα "ρε συ το σύμπαν μου ξαναστέλνει μια παρόμοια περίπτωση, κάτι θέλει να μου πει; κάτι δεν έμαθα απο την προηγούμενη εμπειρία;" αλλά το άφησα με το σκεπτικό οτι οκ...αν δεν έμαθα και είναι όντως έτσι, θα ξανάρθει να μάθω.
> 
> Πάντως όσο για αυτό που λες για την παθολογία...νομίζω είναι κάτι που θα σου συμβαίνει για κάμποσο. Ήταν ισχυρό το σοκ και η ενασχόληση σου με τα θέματα αυτά έντονη και συμπυκνωμένη οπότε είναι λογικό να εντοπίζεις δείγματα παθολογίας σε άλλους γύρω σου είτε αυτά υπάρχουν είτε όχι. Το πάθαινα κι εγώ αυτό για κάμποσο.




Η ηλικία της, ίδια, με λίγους μήνες διαφορά. Ομοιότητες πάρα πολλές γενικά. Οι διαφορές ελάχιστες. Η πιο χτυπητή: η μία ήταν "υπαρκτή", η άλλη "φανταστική". Μέχρι και ζωδιακά να το πάρουμε, ταίριαζαν απόλυτα.
Η ζωή έχει μεγάλο χιούμορ τελικά. Έστω και μπλακ κάποιες φορές.....

----------


## Remedy

μου το χαλασες βρε αυγερη...
ας συνοψισουμε.
μετα απο αυτη την σουπερ στρεσαριστικη ιστορια, μετα απο λιγες μερες συζητησεις εδω, αποφασιζεις οτι ειδες το φως το αληθινο και θα γυρισεις ροτα 180 μοιρες.
το κανεις ΑΜΕΣΑ και ω του θαυματος μεσα σε λιγες μερες γνωριζεις κοπελα χαρα-θεου και κανεις νεα σχεση που σε αφηνει ενθουσιασμενο ...
ως εδω ας πουμε καλα...
ας πουμε...

ωστοσο εξακολουθεις να προβληματιζεσαι συνεχεια για τις λεπτομερειες της αρχικης ιστοριας και να τις αναπολεις εδω με λεπτομερειες που φτανουν στην δημοσιευση προσωπικων συνομιλιων κλπ.. ξεπερασες πολλες κοκκινες γραμμες ,αλλα εδειχνες αληθινος.
ας πουμε οκ... ας πουμε...
ερωτευμενος ωστοσο με την νεα κοπελα που εχεις δεσμο...

βγαινεις ΒΡΑΔΥ με τον νεο σου ερωτα, και την γυρνας σπιτι στις 11 !!!!! ανηλικη ειναι?????
και βγαινεις μπαροτσαρκα μονος σου (ναι ναι, να πεις μια καληνυχτα στον παλιο γνωστο)
εκει γνωριζεις την κοπελα που περιγραφεις ΚΑΙ ΧΑΜΟΥΡΕΥΕΣΑΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΗΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΧΑΜΟΥΡΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΡΟΘΥΜΕΣ "σαν εκεινη που δεν γνωρισες"!!!!
ας πουμε, καθολου οκ...
η "κοπελα σου" δεν ειναι πουθενα ολον αυτον τον καιρο, απ την μερα ακομα που μας την 'εμφανισες"
σε περιπτωση που ολα αυτα ειναι αληθεια, η συμπεριφορα σου ειναι εμετικη, ειλικρινα. να ψαξεις καλυτερα εσυ τι προβληματα εχεις και να αφησεις τις διαγνωσεις για τις γνωριμιες σου.
περαστικα σου.

fyi , η νεα διηγηση στο μπαρ ειναι εντελως φιαχτη στα ματια μου (εχω διαβασει πολλη λογοτεχνια), ενω η αρχικη σου ιστορια, πολυ πειστικη. τι απ ολα αυτα ειναι αληθινο και τι φιαχτο, μονο εσυ το ξερεις.
(α ρε ελις, εισαι μεγαλο μυαλο. εσυ το ειπες με το καλημερα.)

----------


## elis

Εγώ ξέρω οι φτωχοί αγαπάνε με πράξεις τώρα βλέπω οι πλούσιοι αγαπάτε με τα λόγια αλλά φταίνε οι γυναίκες που δεν είναι προσγειωμένες

----------


## avgeris

> μου το χαλασες βρε αυγερη...
> ας συνοψισουμε.
> μετα απο αυτη την σουπερ στρεσαριστικη ιστορια, μετα απο λιγες μερες συζητησεις εδω, αποφασιζεις οτι ειδες το φως το αληθινο και θα γυρισεις ροτα 180 μοιρες.
> το κανεις ΑΜΕΣΑ και ω του θαυματος μεσα σε λιγες μερες γνωριζεις κοπελα χαρα-θεου και κανεις νεα σχεση που σε αφηνει ενθουσιασμενο ...
> ως εδω ας πουμε καλα...
> ας πουμε...
> 
> ωστοσο εξακολουθεις να προβληματιζεσαι συνεχεια για τις λεπτομερειες της αρχικης ιστοριας και να τις αναπολεις εδω με λεπτομερειες που φτανουν στην δημοσιευση προσωπικων συνομιλιων κλπ.. ξεπερασες πολλες κοκκινες γραμμες ,αλλα εδειχνες αληθινος.
> ας πουμε οκ... ας πουμε...
> ...



Σχετικά με το τελευταίο σου σχόλιο.Είναι 100% αληθινή. Δεν έχω στοιχεία να παρουσιάσω, δεν μπορώ να την αποδείξω, αλλά είναι αληθινή. Και σε όσους φίλους τη διηγήθηκα σήμερα, αδυνατούσαν να το πιστέψουν. Ούτε κι εγώ το πίστευα όσο εξελισσόταν. Τι να σου πω, δικαίωμά σου να μη με πιστέψεις, δικαίωμα και του elis να είναι συνεχώς αρνητικός απέναντί μου. Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι ακόμα πονάνε τα χείλια μου από τα χτεσινά δαγκώματα.
Πάμε παρακάτω. Η κοπέλα μου είχε πρωινό ξύπνημα για να πάει στη βάρδια της το πρωί. Για αυτό η ίδια ζήτησε να γυρίσει στις 11 για να ξεκουραστεί. Και δεν βρίσκω κακό το ότι πήγα να χαιρετήσω κάποιο γνωστό. Της το είπα άλλωστε και δεν είχε πρόβλημα. Δεν είμαι παιδάκι να μην ξέρω. Το τι εκτυλίχτηκε στην πορεία και γιατί, το έχω ήδη αναλύσει σε δυο απαντήσεις μου πιο πάνω. Και μιας και πέρασαν και κάποιες ώρες από τότε και ήδη το έχω συζητήσει με φίλους, να το πάω και πιο πέρα. Νιώθω ότι έχω ξορκίσει το φάντασμα της προηγούμενης ιστορίας, νιώθω σα να βρέθηκα επιτέλους με την κοπέλα, να τη φίλησα, να την αγκάλιασα, να την ένιωσα, και μετά να εφυγα, ακριβώς όπως ήθελα να κάνω έτσι κι αλλιώς από ένα σημείο και μετά. Και νιώθω πιο ανάλαφρος πλέον. Και αυτή η αίσθηση είναι μοναδική. Η αίσθηση του αδειάσματος από ένα βάρος που κουβαλούσα. Δεν είναι σημαντικό αυτό; Ή μήπως ήταν προτιμότερο να είμαι έξω με την κοπέλα μου και να αναλώνουμε 5-10 λεπτά να συζητάμε τα πως και τι της ιστορίας; Δεν είναι προτιμότερο να αδειάσω εντελώς, να ξεφορτωθώ το βάρος από πάνω μου και να αφοσιωθώ εντελώς στο "από δω και πέρα"; Αν ήθελα μπαρότσαρκες και γκομενοδουλειές, δεν θα το είχα σταματήσει πριν καν ξεκινήσει. Ούτε θα επέλεγα ένα μαγαζί που ο μόνος γνωστός ήταν ο ιδιοκτήτης, κι αυτός αρκετά μεγαλύτερος από μένα, όταν είχα επιλογές τα στέκια μου.
Αυτά. Λυπάμαι που δεν με πιστεύεις. Χαίρομαι γι αυτό που νιώθω.

ΥΓ: Δε σχολιάζω το "εμετική". Ούτε καν τα "περί προβλημάτων μου". Ο αναμάρτητος κλπ. κλπ.

----------


## avgeris

> Εγώ ξέρω οι φτωχοί αγαπάνε με πράξεις τώρα βλέπω οι πλούσιοι αγαπάτε με τα λόγια αλλά φταίνε οι γυναίκες που δεν είναι προσγειωμένες




Πλούσιος, ΟΚ. Καινούργιο συμπέρασμα για μένα. Θύμισέ μου κάποια στιγμή να σε πάω μια βόλτα με τη Ferrari μου.

----------


## Remedy

> ....Τι να σου πω, δικαίωμά σου να μη με πιστέψεις, δικαίωμα και του elis να είναι συνεχώς αρνητικός απέναντί μου. Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι ακόμα πονάνε τα χείλια μου από τα χτεσινά δαγκώματα.
> Πάμε παρακάτω. Η κοπέλα μου είχε πρωινό ξύπνημα για να πάει στη βάρδια της το πρωί. Για αυτό η ίδια ζήτησε να γυρίσει στις 11 για να ξεκουραστεί. Και δεν βρίσκω κακό το ότι πήγα να χαιρετήσω κάποιο γνωστό. Της το είπα άλλωστε και δεν είχε πρόβλημα. Δεν είμαι παιδάκι να μην ξέρω. Το τι εκτυλίχτηκε στην πορεία και γιατί, το έχω ήδη αναλύσει σε δυο απαντήσεις μου πιο πάνω. Και μιας και πέρασαν και κάποιες ώρες από τότε και ήδη το έχω συζητήσει με φίλους, να το πάω και πιο πέρα. *Νιώθω ότι έχω ξορκίσει το φάντασμα της προηγούμενης ιστορίας, νιώθω σα να βρέθηκα επιτέλους με την κοπέλα, να τη φίλησα, να την αγκάλιασα, να την ένιωσα, και μετά να εφυγα, ακριβώς όπως ήθελα να κάνω έτσι κι αλλιώς από ένα σημείο και μετά. Και νιώθω πιο ανάλαφρος πλέον. Και αυτή η αίσθηση είναι μοναδική. Η αίσθηση του αδειάσματος από ένα βάρος που κουβαλούσα. Δεν είναι σημαντικό αυτό; Ή μήπως ήταν προτιμότερο να είμαι έξω με την κοπέλα μου και να αναλώνουμε 5-10 λεπτά να συζητάμε τα πως και τι της ιστορίας; Δεν είναι προτιμότερο να αδειάσω εντελώς, να ξεφορτωθώ το βάρος από πάνω μου και να αφοσιωθώ εντελώς στο "από δω και πέρα";* Αν ήθελα μπαρότσαρκες και γκομενοδουλειές, δεν θα το είχα σταματήσει πριν καν ξεκινήσει. Ούτε θα επέλεγα ένα μαγαζί που ο μόνος γνωστός ήταν ο ιδιοκτήτης, κι αυτός αρκετά μεγαλύτερος από μένα. όταν είχα επιλογές τα στέκια μου.
> Αυτά. Λυπάμαι που δεν με πιστεύεις. Χαίρομαι γι αυτό που νιώθω.


σοβαρα ρε φιλε?
μηπως παρελειψες να ενημερωσεις την "κοπελα σου" οτι μολις την αφησες πηγες να χαμουρευτεις με μια αγνωστη για να "ξαλαφρωσεις"?

περα απο αυτο, απο το ΠΟΣΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ στην συμπεριφορα σου δλδ , ενω ζητας τα ρεστα για την συμπεριφορα των αλλων,
αν θες να μπουμε και στην ουσια του "ξαλαφρωματος", σορι αλλα αυτο που ειπες παραπανω ειναι απλα ενας παραλογισμος.
ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΙΛΟΥΣΕΣ ΑΥΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΧΑΜΟΥΡΕΥΤΗΚΕΣ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΕΤΣΙ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΕΣΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ, ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΕΣΥ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΕΙΣ.οχι οι αλλες.. οι ανθρωποι δεν χωριζονται στους προθυμους και ανισορροπους και στους ισορροπημενους. υπαρχουν πολλα αλλα χαρακτηριστικα που κανουν τον καθενα ΑΤΟΜΟ και ξεχωριστη προσωπικοτητα, κι ανε χεις τεοτια κριτηρια για τους ανθρωπους, αυτο δειχνει μονο την δικη σου επιφανειακη κριση και οχι την κατασταση και την υγεια των απεναντι

το οτι στο επβεβαιωσαν οι φιλοι σου, δεν μουλεει τπτ. πιθανως να εχετε τα ιδια μυαλα.
ακομα ενα κατεβατο δικαιολογιων για τις συμπεριφορες σου εγραψες , αλλα δεν μου λες λεξη για την υποτιθεμενεη νεα σχεση σου.
πως δικαιολογεις τον εαυτο σου να λεει και να κανει ολες αυτες τις παπαριες ενω εχεις μια σχεση?

----------


## kutchunie

Βασικά βρε Αυγέρη είναι και όλη αυτή η μόδα να είναι ο λίγο τρελούτσικος χαρακτήρας αγαπητός. Ο κυριος A beautiful mind John Nash και η Κυρια Ντενη Μαρκορά μας έριξαν σε αυτό το τρυπάκι. Οι αγγλοι λένε fake it til you make it και έχουν δίκιο. Λίγο να μην πιστεύει κάποιος στον εαυτό του και να μιμήται, σε συνδιασμό με τις πιεστικές καταστάσεις και συνθήκες που ζούμε πολύ θέλει??? Απλώς μην το αφήνεις να σε καπελώσει. Η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι όσο σφίγγουν τα πράγματα, τόσο περισσότερες είναι οι πιθανότητες να συναντάμε όλο και περισσότερους ανισόρροπους ψυχικά ανθρώπους. Αυτό όμως τι να λέει;;; Δεν φταις εσυ επειδη σου τυχαίνουν αλλόκοτες καταστάσεις. Επίσης, το προφίλ της τρελα απελευθερωμένης κοπέλας είναι πολλές φορές άμυνα. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να έχει κάποια διαταραχή. Μπορεί όντως να έτυχε κάποια στραβή στη ζωη της κοπέλας, να ηθελε να ξεδώσει και να το έκανε χθες με τη βοήθεια του αλκοόλ. Ε και; χαλάρωσε και απόλαυσε το ή σοβαρέψου και απόρριψε το, περί ορέξεως...

----------


## Remedy

> ...
> Αυτά. Λυπάμαι που δεν με πιστεύεις. Χαίρομαι γι αυτό που νιώθω.
> 
> ..


το μονο που εχω να σου πω ειναι οτι ολο και πιο πολυ μου θυμιζεις καποιο παιδι απο εδω που διηγουνταν ιστοριες με γυναικες που ταχα τον "ποθουσαν" και τον στριμωχναν στα μπαρ και του ελεγαν ποσο ακαταμαχητος ειναι, επειδη δεν μπορουσε να τις ζησει.
ισως κι εκεινος ενοιωθε οτι τις ζει...
αυτα.

----------


## avgeris

> σοβαρα ρε φιλε?
> μηπως παρελειψες να ενημερωσεις την "κοπελα σου" οτι μολις την αφησες πηγες να χαμουρευτεις με μια αγνωστη για να "ξαλαφρωσεις"?
> 
> περα απο αυτο, απο το ΠΟΣΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ στην συμπεριφορα σου δλδ , ενω ζητας τα ρεστα για την συμπεριφορα των αλλων,
> αν θες να μπουμε και στην ουσια του "ξαλαφρωματος", σορι αλλα αυτο που ειπες παραπανω ειναι απλα ενας παραλογισμος.
> ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΙΛΟΥΣΕΣ ΑΥΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΧΑΜΟΥΡΕΥΤΗΚΕΣ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΕΤΣΙ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΕΣΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ, ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΕΣΥ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΕΙΣ.οχι οι αλλες.. οι ανθρωποι δεν χωριζονται στους προθυμους και ανισορροπους και στους ισορροπημενους. υπαρχουν πολλα αλλα χαρακτηριστικα που κανουν τον καθενα ΑΤΟΜΟ και ξεχωριστη προσωπικοτητα, κι ανε χεις τεοτια κριτηρια για τους ανθρωπους, αυτο δειχνει μονο την δικη σου επιφανειακη κριση και οχι την κατασταση και την υγεια των απεναντι
> 
> το οτι στο επβεβαιωσαν οι φιλοι σου, δεν μουλεει τπτ. πιθανως να εχετε τα ιδια μυαλα.
> ακομα ενα κατεβατο δικαιολογιων για τις συμπεριφορες σο εγραψες υ, αλλα δεν μου λες λεξη για την υποτιθεμενεη νεα σχεση σου.
> πως δικαιολογεις τον εαυτο σου να λεει και να κανει ολες αυτες τις παπαριες ενω εχεις μια σχεση?



Δεν ήρθα εδώ για να απολογηθώ για το τι κάνω στη ζωή μου. Το αν είμαι σωστός ή λάθος. Ήρθα έχοντας ένα πρόβλημα σε ένα φόρουμ που δεν είχα κανένα λόγο να μπω αν δεν το είχα. Κάποιος, τον οποίος ονμάτισες, δεν με πίστεψε από την αρχή και έφτασε να μου πει ότι βγάζω και λεφτά απ' όλα αυτό. Δεν μίλησα, ενώ μπορούσα να αντιδράσω, γιατί δεν ήρθα εδώ για να τσακώνομαι με όποιον με στραβοκοίταζε αλλά να βρω μια άκρη σε αυτό που με βασάνιζε. Και τη βρήκα σιγά-σιγά. Κι όσο κι αν η συνδρομή σας ήταν παραπάνω από πολύτιμη (κάτι που σας το αναγνώρισα αμέσως), την άκρη τη βρήκα γιατί ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΗΘΕΛΑ. 
Τώρα, ακούω ένα σωρό κατηγορίες, πίσω από ένα πληκτρολόγιο, επειδή ανέφερα ένα περιστατικό που συνέβη, και βλέπω να βγαίνουν και συμεράσματα σχετικά με τα....εισοδήματά μου. Ό,τι να'ναι. Και σαφώς δεν θεωρώ σωστό και τέλειο και σούπερ-ουάου αυτό που έγινε χτες (αλήθεια, αν δεν το πιστεύεις ότι έγινε, γιατί το σχολιάζεις και μένα μαζί; ). Έγινε όμως, το ανέφερα όχι για να πάρω τα εύσημα, το μετάλλιο, τα "μπράβο", αλλά ως μια συνέχεια των όσων νιώθω σε σχέση με την ιστορία που είχα. Τα συναισθήματά μου μού ζητήθηκε να γράφω, αυτά έγραψα. Αν δεν αρέσουν, λυπάμαι, συναισθήματα είναι, δεν τα ορίζουμε πάντα. Και δεν κατάλαβα ακόμα ποιο είναι το κακό ένας άνθρωπος σε σχέση 2-3 βδομάδων να μην μπορεί να χαιρετήσει ένα φίλο του σε ένα μπαρ.
Τι θέλεις δηλαδή να γράψω για τη νέα μου σχέση; Έχει σε κάτι να κάνει με την ιστορία, πέρα από το ότι είναι μια απόδειξη για το "βήμα εμπρός" που έκανα; Να αναφέρω και το τι συζητάμε όταν βρισκόμαστε; Έχει κάποιο νόημα στην ιστορία;

----------


## avgeris

> Βασικά βρε Αυγέρη είναι και όλη αυτή η μόδα να είναι ο λίγο τρελούτσικος χαρακτήρας αγαπητός. Ο κυριος A beautiful mind John Nash και η Κυρια Ντενη Μαρκορά μας έριξαν σε αυτό το τρυπάκι. Οι αγγλοι λένε fake it til you make it και έχουν δίκιο. Λίγο να μην πιστεύει κάποιος στον εαυτό του και να μιμήται, σε συνδιασμό με τις πιεστικές καταστάσεις και συνθήκες που ζούμε πολύ θέλει??? Απλώς μην το αφήνεις να σε καπελώσει. Η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι όσο σφίγγουν τα πράγματα, τόσο περισσότερες είναι οι πιθανότητες να συναντάμε όλο και περισσότερους ανισόρροπους ψυχικά ανθρώπους. Αυτό όμως τι να λέει;;; Δεν φταις εσυ επειδη σου τυχαίνουν αλλόκοτες καταστάσεις. Επίσης, το προφίλ της τρελα απελευθερωμένης κοπέλας είναι πολλές φορές άμυνα. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να έχει κάποια διαταραχή. Μπορεί όντως να έτυχε κάποια στραβή στη ζωη της κοπέλας, να ηθελε να ξεδώσει και να το έκανε χθες με τη βοήθεια του αλκοόλ. Ε και; χαλάρωσε και απόλαυσε το ή σοβαρέψου και απόρριψε το, περί ορέξεως...



Εννοείται. Και εξαρχής είπα ότι απλώς με ξένισε η ομοιότητα κάποιων πραγμάτων, ούτε ταμπέλα έβαλα ούτε τίποτα. Αναρωτήθηκα μάλιστα αν ήταν φυσιολογικό να είμαι και τόσο καχύποπτος.

----------


## avgeris

> το μονο που εχω να σου πω ειναι οτι ολο και πιο πολυ μου θυμιζεις καποιο παιδι απο εδω που διηγουνταν ιστοριες με γυναικες που ταχα τον "ποθουσαν" και τον στριμωχναν στα μπαρ και του ελεγαν ποσο ακαταμαχητος ειναι, επειδη δεν μπορουσε να τις ζησει.
> ισως κι εκεινος ενοιωθε οτι τις ζει...
> αυτα.



ΟΚ. Απ' όλα όσα διηγήθηκα, αυτό είναι το συμπέρασμα. Λες και αποτελεί τίτλο τιμής να σε "στριμώχνουν" στα μπαρ κοπέλες με "αμφιλεγόμενες" (τουλάχιστον) συμπεριφορές.

----------


## Remedy

> ...
> Τι θέλεις δηλαδή να γράψω για τη νέα μου σχέση; Έχει σε κάτι να κάνει με την ιστορία, πέρα από το ότι είναι μια απόδειξη για το "βήμα εμπρός" που έκανα; Να αναφέρω και το τι συζητάμε όταν βρισκόμαστε; Έχει κάποιο νόημα στην ιστορία;


αυτο ακριβως λεω κι εγω...
δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την ιστορια και με σενα... δεν υπαρχει πουθενα αυτη η σχεση... (η "νεα")
αντι να ασχολεισαι με την "νεα" καθεσαι ακομα εδω να αντιγραφεις προσωπικες συζητησεις με την κοπελα που νομιζες οτι θα συναντησεις.

προσωπικα δεν βλεπω κανενα βημα μπρος.
βλεπω εναν ανθρωπο που παραμυθιαζεται οτι οποια 'ελαφρια" και προθυμη συναντησει στον δρομο του, μπορει να την βαφτισει "πρωην γνωριμια" για να βαυκαλιζεται οτι την γνωρισε(!!!!!)) κι ασε που τις βγαζεις και διαταραγμενες..

δλδ, πιο "πισω" απο αυτην την διαστροφη της πραγματικοτητας, ειλικρινα δεν μπορω να φανταστω...
τα περι χρηματων δεν τα ειπα εγω και με αφηνουν αδιαφορη.
δεν δειχνεις ενας ανθρωπος που ειναι πλουσιος κατ εμε, αν και δεν αφορα το θεμα μας.

----------


## Remedy

> ΟΚ. Απ' όλα όσα διηγήθηκα, αυτό είναι το συμπέρασμα. Λες και αποτελεί τίτλο τιμής να σε "στριμώχνουν" στα μπαρ κοπέλες με "αμφιλεγόμενες" (τουλάχιστον) συμπεριφορές.


ειναι μονιμη 
πρακτικη σου να μετατοπιζεις την συζητηση απο αυτο που σε εκθετει και σε ξεβολλευει σε κατι ασχετο παραδιπλα.
ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και δεν ειναι τιτλος τιμης να σε στριμωχνουν στα μπαρ.
καποιος στερημενος ομως που θα θελε πολυ να τον στριμωξουν μπορει και να το φαντασιωνεται και να το fake μηπως νοιωσει λιγο.

μπορει να μην συνεβη καν. να το σκαρφιστηκες για να ανακουφιστεις απ το ανικανοποιητο που σε βασανιζει.
απο τετοια εδω μεσα, φουλ...

αν ειχες πραγματι μια ωραια νεα σχεση, δεν θα φαντασιωνοσουν/καθοσουν να σε στριμωχνουν οι προθυμες στα μπαρ και λεγε οτι θες γυρω- γυρω.
η αληθεια λαμπει.

----------


## avgeris

> αυτο ακριβως λεω κι εγω...
> δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την ιστορια και με σενα... δεν υπαρχει πουθενα αυτη η σχεση... (η "νεα")
> *αντι να ασχολεισαι με την "νεα" καθεσαι ακομα εδω να αντιγραφεις προσωπικες συζητησεις με την κοπελα που νομιζες οτι θα συναντησεις.*
> 
> προσωπικα δεν βλεπω κανενα βημα μπρος.
> βλεπω εναν ανθρωπο που* παραμυθιαζεται οτι οποια 'ελαφρια" και προθυμη συναντησει στον δρομο του, μπορει να την βαφτισει "πρωην γνωριμια" για να βαυκαλιζεται οτι την γνωρισε(!!!!!)) κι ασε που τις βγαζεις και διαταραγμενες.*.
> 
> δλδ, πιο "πισω" απο αυτην την διαστροφη της πραγματικοτητας, ειλικρινα δεν μπορω να φανταστω...
> τα περι χρηματων δεν τα ειπα εγω και *με αφηνουν αδιαφορη*.
> δεν δειχνεις ενας ανθρωπος που ειναι πλουσιος κατ εμε, αν και δεν αφορα το θεμα μας.


Ασχολούμαι με τη νέα μου σχέση όσο το επιτρέποιυν τα ωράριά της. Δεν έχω την εναλλακτική "ή να βρεθώ με την κοπέλα ή να μπω και να γράψω στο φόρουμ" και επιλέγω διαστροφικά το Β.
Κάνεις λάθος στο ότι παραμυθιάζομαι με αυτά που αναφέρεις. Το πως ΝΙΩΘΩ σχολίασα. Και το πως νιώθουμε, πολλές φορές, δεν έχει να κάνει με αντικειμενικές αλήθειες, αλλά με το πως βιώνουμε μια κατάσταση. ΕΝΙΩΣΑ σα να γνώρισα την κοπέλα του facebook, δεν είπα ότι τη γνώρισα κιόλας πραγματικά. Κι αυτό με έκανε να αισθανθώ καλύτερα. Δεν μπήκα να γράψω "hey guys, την γνώρισα την τύπισσα τελικά, αλλά είχε άλλο χρώμα μάτια, μαλλιά, κλπ., δεν πειράζει, εγώ πάντως τη γνώρισα". Είπα ότι έτσι ΕΝΙΩΣΑ, σα να την γνώρισα. Κι αυτό με ξαλάφρωσε. Αυτό δεν είναι που μετράει τελικά; Εκτός κι αν μετράει περισσότερο το να δείχνω politically correct και να ακολουθώ μόνο πεπατημένους δρόμους λύσης των προβλημάτων.
Τα περί χρημάτων δεν το είπες εσύ, το ξέρω, αλλά εμένα ένα τέτοιο σχόλιο ΔΕΝ με αφήνει αδιάφορο. Όχι ότι είναι κακό να έχεις ή να μην έχεις λεφτά, αλλά το να βγάζουμε τέτοια συμπεράσματα επειδή κάποιος "χαμουρεύτηκε" (δική σου έκφραση) σε κάποιο μπαρ Παρακευή βράδυ, με οδηγεί στο συμπέρασμα ότι κάποιοι απλώς θέλουν να είναι αρνητικοί και πικρόχολοι σε κάθε τους σχόλιο. Επομένως δεν έχω και λόγο να δέχομαι ως επιχείρημα όταν κάποιος επικαλείται την άποψή τους ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ.

----------


## avgeris

> ειναι μονιμη 
> πρακτικη σου να μετατοπιζεις την συζητηση απο αυτο που σε εκθετει και σε ξεβολλευει σε κατι ασχετο παραδιπλα.
> ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και δεν ειναι τιτλος τιμης να σε στριμωχνουν στα μπαρ.
> καποιος *στερημενος* ομως που θα θελε πολυ να τον στριμωξουν μπορει και να το φαντασιωνεται και να το fake μηπως νοιωσει λιγο.
> 
> μπορει να μην συνεβη καν. να το σκαρφιστηκες για να ανακουφιστεις απ το ανικανοποιητο που σε βασανιζει.
> *απο τετοια εδω μεσα, φουλ...
> *
> αν ειχες πραγματι μια ωραια νεα σχεση, δεν θα φαντασιωνοσουν/καθοσουν να σε στριμωχνουν οι προθυμες στα μπαρ και λεγε οτι θες γυρω- γυρω.
> *η αληθεια λαμπει.*




Χαρακτηρισμοί, χαρακτηρισμοί, χαρακτηρισμοί. Και συμπεράσματα-θέσφατα. Επειδή κάποιοι το κάνουν, όλοι το κάνουν. ΟΚ. 
Έγινα και σεξουαλικά στερημένος τώρα εκτός από πλούσιος ψεύτης. Να δω τι άλλο θα μάθω απόψε για μένα.

----------


## kutchunie

> *Νιώθω ότι έχω ξορκίσει το φάντασμα της προηγούμενης ιστορίας, νιώθω σα να βρέθηκα επιτέλους με την κοπέλα, να τη φίλησα, να την αγκάλιασα, να την ένιωσα, και μετά να εφυγα, ακριβώς όπως ήθελα να κάνω έτσι κι αλλιώς από ένα σημείο και μετά. Και νιώθω πιο ανάλαφρος πλέον. Και αυτή η αίσθηση είναι μοναδική. Η αίσθηση του αδειάσματος από ένα βάρος που κουβαλούσα. Δεν είναι σημαντικό αυτό;*


Ίου! Παραμυθιάζεις τρον εαυτό σου, ξεφεύγεις απο μια πραγματικότητα που δε σου αρέσει παραπλανώντας τον εαυτό σου. Δεν εχεις δει την κοπέλα δε την φιλησες και ισως να μην συμβεί και ποτέ. Και αν ακόμα θες την κατάκτηση του τροπαίου, μετά απο τόση σκατίλα που έφαγες βρε Αυγέρη τι να σου πω, συγχαρητήρια, πήρες το κουραδοκαστρο. Παντως αν η ανάγκη σου να ερωτευεσαι αιθέρα ειναι τόσο δυνατή, τότε και η κοπέλα ειχε δίκιο, δεν τελείωσε, θα το ξανανεβάσεις το εργακι εμμονη με μια άγνωστη στο μέλλον αλλά με πιο καταναγκαστική σκηνοθετική ματιά, μέχρι το έρμο το υποσυνείδητο να περάσει στο συνειδητό αυτή σου την ανάγκη να το κάνεις.

----------


## Remedy

> Ασχολούμαι με τη νέα μου σχέση όσο το επιτρέποιυν τα ωράριά της. Δεν έχω την εναλλακτική "ή να βρεθώ με την κοπέλα ή να μπω και να γράψω στο φόρουμ" και επιλέγω διαστροφικά το Β....


δλδ, τις ωρες που δεν ειναι ευκαιρη η κοεπλα σου, δεν ισχυει η σχεση σας και τα αισθηματα σου για εκεινην?
τι ειναι αυτα που μας λες?
αν ειχες μια νεα σχεση που σε ικανοποιει, δεν θα ασχολουσουν με την πρωην που δεν γνωρισες καν. ουτε οταν ειναι ευκαιρη ουτε οταν δεν ειναι.
απλο...

ποσο δε μαλλον με ρεπλικες της πρωην που σε "ξαλαφρωνουν"... ασχετως αν γνωριζεις οτι φαντασιωνεσαι 'σαν" και γνωριζεις οτι δενε ιναι η ιδια (αυτο δα ελειπε)

----------


## avgeris

> Ίου! Παραμυθιάζεις τρον εαυτό σου, ξεφεύγεις απο μια πραγματικότητα που δε σου αρέσει παραπλανώντας τον εαυτό σου. Δεν εχεις δει την κοπέλα δε την φιλησες και ισως να μην συμβεί και ποτέ. Και αν ακόμα θες την κατάκτηση του τροπαίου, μετά απο τόση σκατίλα που έφαγες βρε Αυγέρη τι να σου πω, συγχαρητήρια, πήρες το κουραδοκαστρο. Παντως αν η ανάγκη σου να ερωτευεσαι αιθέρα ειναι τόσο δυνατή, τότε και η κοπέλα ειχε δίκιο, δεν τελείωσε, θα την επαναλαβεις στο μέλλον.



Είπα και παραπάνω, το θέμα είναι πως νιώθουμε, όχι ποιον δρόμο ακολουθήσαμε (εφόσον βέβαια δεν πατήσαμε επί πτωμάτων, εννοείται).

----------


## avgeris

> δλδ, τις ωρες που δεν ειναι ευκαιρη η κοεπλα σου, δεν ισχυει η σχεση σας και τα αισθηματα σου για εκεινην?
> τι ειναι αυτα που μας λες?
> αν ειχες μια νεα σχεση που σε ικανοποιει, δεν θα ασχολουσουν με την πρωην που δεν γνωρισες καν. ουτε οταν ειναι ευκαιρη ουτε οταν δεν ειναι.
> απλο...
> 
> ποσο δε μαλλον με ρεπλικες της πρωην που σε "ξαλαφρωνουν"... ασχετως αν γνωριζεις οτι φαντασιωνεσαι 'σαν" και γνωριζεις οτι δενε ιναι η ιδια (αυτο δα ελειπε)



Παύω να σχολιάζω οτιδήποτε έχει να κάνει με τη νέα μου σχέση. Αν είναι έτσι όπως τα λές, να κόψω και την ψυχολόγο μου τώρα που έκανα νέα σχέση, όλα τόσο καλά λοιπόν. 
Το είπα πολύ πιο πριν. Το πως νιώθω, μόνο η καρδιά μου το ξέρει. Αν το θεωρείς "παθολογικό", ΟΚ, θα το βρει η ψυχολόγος μου.

----------


## Remedy

> Ίου! Παραμυθιάζεις τρον εαυτό σου, ξεφεύγεις απο μια πραγματικότητα που δε σου αρέσει παραπλανώντας τον εαυτό σου. Δεν εχεις δει την κοπέλα δε την φιλησες και ισως να μην συμβεί και ποτέ. Και αν ακόμα θες την κατάκτηση του τροπαίου, μετά απο τόση σκατίλα που έφαγες βρε Αυγέρη τι να σου πω, συγχαρητήρια, πήρες το κουραδοκαστρο. Παντως αν η ανάγκη σου να ερωτευεσαι αιθέρα ειναι τόσο δυνατή, τότε και η κοπέλα ειχε δίκιο, δεν τελείωσε, θα το ξανανεβάσεις το εργακι εμμονη με μια άγνωστη στο μέλλον αλλά με πιο καταναγκαστική σκηνοθετική ματιά, μέχρι το έρμο το υποσυνείδητο να περάσει στο συνειδητό αυτή σου την ανάγκη να το κάνεις.


ε α γεια σου!
επιτελους.
η φωνη της λογικης

----------


## kutchunie

> Είπα και παραπάνω, το θέμα είναι πως νιώθουμε, όχι ποιον δρόμο ακολουθήσαμε (εφόσον βέβαια δεν πατήσαμε επί πτωμάτων, εννοείται).


Δεν εχεις δίκιο. Κι εγω νομιζα ημουν η θεάρα οταν δοκίμαζα ντρόγκια αλλα σκατά στα μουτρα μου ήμουν. Και είναι ακρως αντιφατικό αυτό που λες τωρα, με αυτό που απαιτουσες απο την κοπελια. Κι αυτη μια χαρα σχεσαρισμένη και ξεκαυλωμενη ενοιωθε απο την τηλεφωνική παρεουλα σας, ηταν η πραγματικότητά της και της αρκουσε, ενοιωθε σχετική πληρώτητα οπως κι εσύ τώρα. Αλλά μάντεψε.... και ο ουρανός μπλέ είναι αλλα το παραδοξο ειναι πως δεν υπάρχει όσο αληθινος κι αν μοιαζει :Wink:

----------


## Remedy

> Παύω να σχολιάζω οτιδήποτε έχει να κάνει με τη νέα μου σχέση. *Αν είναι έτσι όπως τα λές, να κόψω και την ψυχολόγο μου* τώρα που έκανα νέα σχέση, όλα τόσο καλά λοιπόν. 
> Το είπα πολύ πιο πριν. Το πως νιώθω, μόνο η καρδιά μου το ξέρει. Αν το θεωρείς "παθολογικό", ΟΚ, θα το βρει η ψυχολόγος μου.


το ακριβως αντιθετο.
να συνεχισεις φουλ την ψυχολογο σου.
με την "σχεση" σου να κανεις οτι θελεις,..

----------


## avgeris

> ε α γεια σου!
> επιτελους.
> η φωνη της λογικης



Μόνο που ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΑΥΤΟ. Για την νέα μου σχέση μίλησες, για το πόσο κακό είναι να βγω σε ένα μπαρ, για το πόσο εξίσου κακό είναι να μη μιλάω για τη σχέση μου, μέχρι και για το ότι ΣΚΑΡΦΙΣΤΗΚΑ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ είπες (αφήνοντας υπονοούμενα και για την αρχική ιστορία, επικαλούμενη όσους το έκαναν). Πουθενά δεν είδα να γράφεις κάτι ανάλογο με αυτό που σχολιάζεις ως φωνή της λογικής.

----------


## avgeris

> Δεν εχεις δίκιο. Κι εγω νομιζα ημουν η θεάρα οταν δοκίμαζα ντρόγκια αλλα σκατά στα μουτρα μου ήμουν. Και είναι ακρως αντιφατικό αυτό που λες τωρα, με αυτό που απαιτουσες απο την κοπελια. Κι αυτη μια χαρα σχεσαρισμένη και ξεκαυλωμενη ενοιωθε απο την τηλεφωνική παρεουλα σας, ηταν η πραγματικότητά της και της αρκουσε, ενοιωθε σχετική πληρώτητα οπως κι εσύ τώρα. Αλλά μάντεψε.... και ο ουρανός μπλέ είναι αλλα το παραδοξο ειναι πως δεν υπάρχει όσο αληθινος κι αν μοιαζει


Μόνο που δεν δοκίμασα ντρόγκια. Δάγκωμα στα χείλια δοκίμασα κι αυτό ήταν όλο. Και αποδέχτηκα το ότι η πρώτη κοπέλα έκανε αυτό που τη βόλευε. Δεν κατάλαβα δηλασδή, θα εγκαλούμε όποιον λέει ότι νιώθει καλά, ειδικά μετά από μια περιπέτεια;

----------


## Remedy

> Χαρακτηρισμοί, χαρακτηρισμοί, χαρακτηρισμοί. Και συμπεράσματα-θέσφατα. Επειδή κάποιοι το κάνουν, όλοι το κάνουν. ΟΚ. 
> Έγινα και σεξουαλικά στερημένος τώρα εκτός από πλούσιος ψεύτης. Να δω τι άλλο θα μάθω απόψε για μένα.


στερημενος,
δεν ειναι απαραιτητα σεξουαλικα στερημενος.
η δικη σου στερηση ειναι η εμμονη που ειχες/εχεις με την αγνωστη κοπελα. δενε χει να κανει απαραιτητα με το σεξ. ειναι ερωτικη στερηση ομως.
αν δεν ησουν στερημενος απο εκεινην , δεν θα θεωρουσες το χαμουρεμα με μια ασχετη σαν υποκαταστατο της δικης σας ερωτικης επαφης.
απλο...

----------


## avgeris

> το ακριβως αντιθετο.
> να συνεχισεις φουλ την ψυχολογο σου.
> με την "σχεση" σου να κανεις οτι θελεις,..



Τότε, ας μην μπαίνει στο κάδρο της συζήτησης και της κριτικής .

----------


## Remedy

> Τότε, ας μην μπαίνει στο κάδρο της συζήτησης και της κριτικής .


εσυ την εβαλες. ας μην την ανεφερες.
σε κανει ανακολουθο αυτη η 'σχεση" , δεν το αντιλαμβανεσαι?

----------


## avgeris

> στερημενος,
> δεν ειναι απαραιτητα σεξουαλικα στερημενος.
> η δικη σου στερηση ειναι η εμμονη που ειχες/εχεις με την αγνωστη κοπελα. δενε χει να κανει απαραιτητα με το σεξ. ειναι ερωτικη στερηση ομως.
> αν δεν ησουν στερημενος απο εκεινην , δεν θα θεωρουσες το χαμουρεμα με μια ασχετη σαν υποκαταστατο της δικης σας ερωτικης επαφης.
> απλο...



Το ότι ένιωθα ΕΡΩΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΕΡΗΜΕΝΟΣ από την πρώτη κοπέλα (η οποία μου είχε γίνει ΕΜΜΟΝΗ, θυμίζω), δεν είναι κάτι που το κρύβω. ΑΠΩΘΗΜΕΝΟ, αυτή είναι η σωστή λέξη. Κάποια απωθημένα δεν τα "θεραπεύεις" απαραίτητα με την πραγματική τους υπόσταση, αλλά με μια παραπλήσια, virtual. Το απωθημένο κάποιου που δεν έγινε ποτέ του πρωταθλητής π.χ. δεν το θεραπεύεις με το να τον πας στους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες στα 60 του, αλλά να του βρεις μια αθλητική απασχόληση να εκτονώσει ένα μέρος αυτού του απωθημένου του. Παράδειγμα λέω. Την πρώτη κοπέλα ποτέ μου δεν θα την έχω όσο κι αν την ήθελα, όσο κι αν το προσπάθησα, θα έπρεπε δηλαδή να το κουβαλώ αυτό εφ΄ορου ζωής; Έτσι ένιωσα ότι απαλλάχτηκα, έτσι έπραξα.

----------


## Remedy

> Το ότι ένιωθα ΕΡΩΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΕΡΗΜΕΝΟΣ από την πρώτη κοπέλα (η οποία μου είχε γίνει ΕΜΜΟΝΗ, θυμίζω), δεν είναι κάτι που το κρύβω.* ΑΠΩΘΗΜΕΝΟ, αυτή είναι η σωστή λέξη. Κάποια απωθημένα δεν τα "θεραπεύεις" απαραίτητα με την πραγματική τους υπόσταση, αλλά με μια παραπλήσια, virtual.* Το απωθημένο κάποιου που δεν έγινε ποτέ του πρωταθλητής π.χ. δεν το θεραπεύεις με το να τον πας στους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες στα 60 του, αλλά να του βρεις μια αθλητική απασχόληση να εκτονώσει ένα μέρος αυτού του απωθημένου του. Παράδειγμα λέω. Την πρώτη κοπέλα ποτέ μου δεν θα την έχω όσο κι αν την ήθελα, όσο κι αν το προσπάθησα, θα έπρεπε δηλαδή να το κουβαλώ αυτό εφ΄ορου ζωής; Έτσι ένιωσα ότι απαλλάχτηκα, έτσι έπραξα.


στα
λογια μου ερχεσαι.
βιρτουαλ Η ΚΑΙ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΙΑΚΗ . δεν εχει μεγαλη διαφορα για καποιους.
οτι δεν καταφερνουν να το ζησουν, το βολευουν με κατι που φαντασιωθηκαν..

δεν διαφωνουμε σε αυτο.
σε αυτο που διαφωνουμε ειναι 
1. στο οτι εγω δεν το θεωρω προχωρημα, αλλα θαψιμο (αλλα εγω ειμαι μια ασχετη με την ψυχιατρικη, ρωτα την ψυχολογο σου να μας πει ποσο προχωρημα ειναι αυτο)
2. στο οτι το ΒΑΣΙΚΟ σου παραπονο αν το ξεγυμνωσουμε απο ολο το μπλαμπλα, ειναι το παραμυθι και το ψεμα που εφαγες απο την αγωνστη, κιε συ τωρα τι κανεις? παραμυθιαζεις μια κοπελα που δεν σου φταιει σε τπτ οτι εχετε σχεση, κιε συ σκεφτεσαι την 'πρωην" ολη μερα και χαμουρευεσαι με μια αγνωστη που νομιζες οτι της μοιαζει, οταν την αφηνεις στο σπιτι να κοιμαται τον υπνο του δικαιου.
ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΨΕΥΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΑΔΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΥΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ? Η ΑΡΡΩΣΤΗ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ Η Ο ΥΓΙΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΑ ΕΞΑΠΑΤΑ???

(ελπιζω να μην θυμηθεις ξαφνικα οτι για ολα αυτα ειναι ενημερη και η κοπελα σου, γιατι θα γελασω πολυ δυνατα..)

----------


## kutchunie

> Μόνο που δεν δοκίμασα ντρόγκια. Δάγκωμα στα χείλια δοκίμασα κι αυτό ήταν όλο. Και αποδέχτηκα το ότι η πρώτη κοπέλα έκανε αυτό που τη βόλευε. Δεν κατάλαβα δηλασδή, θα εγκαλούμε όποιον λέει ότι νιώθει καλά, ειδικά μετά από μια περιπέτεια;


Κοιταξε κάτι. Δε με αφορά το τι έκανες, απο την οπτική του ότι η πράξη σου δεν επηρεάζει τη ζωή μου με αρνητικό ή θετικό τρόπο. Το ότι εγώ θεωρώ παραμύθα να λέω ότι οκ αφου εκατσε με την κοπελιτσα που της εμοιαζε είναι σα να έγινε οπότε πάει η εμμονή... ε είναι εντελώς παράλογο, δεν έχει καμία λογική βάση. Προσοχή, δεν λέω οτι λες ψέμματα για το σκηνικό. Δεν έχω λόγο να το αμφισβητώ, το αντίθετο, εγω πιστευω πως συνέβει. Τον εαυτό σου τον κοροϊδεύεις ως εξής. Στηρίζεσαι σε ενα υποκατάστατο γεγονός και προσπαθείς να σε πεισεις πως το υποκατάστατο είναι η επιθυμία που σου δημιουργησε την εμμονη. Αυτό το πράγμα είναι καθαρά μια άμυνα σου, του χαρακτήρα σου που πηγάζει απο φόβο να αντιμετωπίσεις το πραγματικό κινητρο που πυροδότησε την εμμονη και προσπαθεί να εκτονώσει το αγχος. Κουκουλώνεις το θέμα. Με πιανεις; Εγώ χαιρομαι να περνάνε καλά οι ανθρωποι δεν βγάζω κομπλεξ κ σου λέω έμεσα σιγα μωρε μλκ ποιος εισαι ο σπαλιαρας?? καμια σχεση.

Απο την αλλη αν οντως αντιληφθηκες αυτο που λέω εξ αρχης, και απλώς πιστεύεις πως δεν εχω δικαίωμα να κρίνω την συμπεριφορά σου ψυχολογικά, δε θίγω το ηθικο κομμάτι, αν για σενα ειναι καλό, για μένα περισσεύει, τότε είσαι λιγο φασιστακος; δεν ξερω

----------


## avgeris

> στα
> λογια μου ερχεσαι.
> βιρτουαλ Η ΚΑΙ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΙΑΚΗ . δεν εχει μεγαλη διαφορα για καποιους.
> οτι δεν καταφερνουν να το ζησουν, το βολευουν με κατι που φαντασιωθηκαν..
> 
> δεν διαφωνουμε σε αυτο.
> σε αυτο που διαφωνουμε ειναι 
> 1. στο οτι εγω δεν το θεωρω προχωρημα, αλλα θαψιμο 
> 2. στο οτι το ΒΑΣΙΚΟ σου παραπονο αν το ξεγυμνωσουμε απο ολο το μπλαμπλα, ειναι το παραμυθι και το ψεμα που εφαγες απο την αγωνστη, κιε συ τωρα τι κανεις? παραμυθιαζεις μια κοπελα που δεν σου φταιει σε τπτ οτι εχετε σχεση, κιε συ σκεφτεσαι την 'πρωην" ολη μερα και χαμουρευεσαι με μια αγνωστη που νομιζες οτι της μοιαζει.
> ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΨΕΥΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΑΔΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΥΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ? Η ΑΡΡΩΣΤΗ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ Η Ο ΥΓΙΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΑ ΕΞΑΠΑΤΑ???




Αν δεν το θυμάσαι, τον εαυτό μου κατηγορώ για το παραμύθι. Κανένα παράπονο. Όταν κατάλαβα επιτέλους την αλήθεια, έφυγα. Δεν την αποκάλεσα ΠΟΤΕ ούτε ψεύτρα, ούτε άδικη, ούτε υποκρίτρια. Με πείραξε το τι έκανε, αλλά ως εκεί. Το δέχτηκα ίσως με απόλυτα αρνητική διάθεση, αλλά χωρίς σχολιασμό. Λόγια ποιυ δεν είπα ποτέ, δεν δέχομια να τα χρησιμοποιούν εναντίον μου.
Η κοπέλα μου έμαθε από το πρώτο μας ραντεβού για την ιστορία. Και την άκουσε με ενδιαφέρον. Και δεν θεωρεί κακό να το συζητάμε. Τη ρώτησα. Ούτε θεωρεί ότι το έχω ξεπεράσει τόσο γρήγορα. 
Το τι έκανα χτες εξακολουθώ να το θεωρώ ως "θεραπεία του απωθημένου". Φανταστική; Ναι, φανταστική. Και τα Placebo φάρμακα πολλές φορές βοηθάνε, αν το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στο μυαλό μας.
Για την άγνωστη, το επανέλαβα. Δεν νομίζω ότι της μοιάζει. ΤΗΣ ΜΟΙΑΖΕΙ. Σε πολλά. Ανεξάρτητα υπαρκτής ή όχι παθολογίας.

----------


## kutchunie

> Το ότι ένιωθα ΕΡΩΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΕΡΗΜΕΝΟΣ από την πρώτη κοπέλα (η οποία μου είχε γίνει ΕΜΜΟΝΗ, θυμίζω), δεν είναι κάτι που το κρύβω. ΑΠΩΘΗΜΕΝΟ, αυτή είναι η σωστή λέξη. Κάποια απωθημένα δεν τα "θεραπεύεις" απαραίτητα με την πραγματική τους υπόσταση, αλλά με μια παραπλήσια, virtual. Το απωθημένο κάποιου που δεν έγινε ποτέ του πρωταθλητής π.χ. δεν το θεραπεύεις με το να τον πας στους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες στα 60 του, αλλά να του βρεις μια αθλητική απασχόληση να εκτονώσει ένα μέρος αυτού του απωθημένου του. Παράδειγμα λέω. Την πρώτη κοπέλα ποτέ μου δεν θα την έχω όσο κι αν την ήθελα, όσο κι αν το προσπάθησα, θα έπρεπε δηλαδή να το κουβαλώ αυτό εφ΄ορου ζωής; Έτσι ένιωσα ότι απαλλάχτηκα, έτσι έπραξα.


Ναι σωστο είναι κι αυτο που λες, αλλά διαφωνώ γιατί η ιστορία σε συντάραξε, ενω τον 60αρη δε τον πιανει αυτοκαταστροφή και εμμονη στα 60 που για τον α ή β λόγο δεν έγινε ολυμπιονίκης. Είμαι σιγουρη πως εκτονώθηκε η κατάσταση και το αγχος και μάλλον είναι πολυ υγειής οι άμυνές σου για να σε προστατευσουν ετσι, αλλά προσωπικά πιστευω πως δεν εχεις βρει την απάντηση. Και μην ξεχνάς, απωθήσεις είναι τα συναισθηματα που βιώθηκαν λανθασμένα. Μπορεί πχ να είχε πάει η μανα σου να γεννησει καποιο αδερφάκι σου και να ελειπε μερες απο το σπίτι κι εσυ να σπάραζες στο κλαμμ, να ηθελες να την δεις κι ας ηξερες πως δεν γινεται και ε[πειδη ελειπε για καλό λόγο, να σε επιβραβευσαν κιολας για τον πόνο που βίωσες και να βιωσες την απώλεια αυτή και την απόρριψη λανθασμένα. Μη σου φαίνεται κουλό το σενάριο. Εχει να κάνει με κάτι ανεκπλήρωτο η ολη φάση που το εχεις ξεχάσει αν και σε πόνεσε και θελεις να το βγάλεις απο μέσα σου. Ετσι πιστευω με βάση τα όσα εμαθα στη δικη μου ψυχοθεραπεία

----------


## Remedy

παιδακι μου, ειπες στην κοπελα σου οτι χαμουρευοσουν χθες με μια αγνωστη ? ελληνικα μιλαω

----------


## elis

Αβγερη να σου πω λίγα λόγια για τους τρελλουσ οι τρελλοί που λέμε είναι πιο δυνατοί και πιο έξυπνοι από ένα λογικό αν νομίζεις ότι είναι τίποτα χαπατα η δεν καταλαβαίνουν κανεισ λαθοσ η τρέλα είναι δύναμη εγώ είμαι περήφανος που έχω ψύχωση και να σου δώσω μία συμβουλή με γυναίκα οποίος τα έβαλε τρελάθηκε κανόνισε την πορεία σου αν η ιστορία είναι αληθινή δε σε βλέπω να επιβιωνεισ αν είναι ψέμματα εμένα προσωπικά δε με ενοχλεί δεν είσαι κι ο πρώτος που λέει μπαρμ******λα ούτε ο τελευταίος απλά κόψε την πολλή λεπτομέρεια δεν ενδιαφέρει κανέναν η λεπτομέρεια

----------


## avgeris

> Κοιταξε κάτι. Δε με αφορά το τι έκανες, απο την οπτική του ότι η πράξη σου δεν επηρεάζει τη ζωή μου με αρνητικό ή θετικό τρόπο. Το ότι εγώ θεωρώ παραμύθα να λέω ότι οκ αφου εκατσε με την κοπελιτσα που της εμοιαζε είναι σα να έγινε οπότε πάει η εμμονή... ε είναι εντελώς παράλογο, δεν έχει καμία λογική βάση. Προσοχή, δεν λέω οτι λες ψέμματα για το σκηνικό. Δεν έχω λόγο να το αμφισβητώ, το αντίθετο, εγω πιστευω πως συνέβει. Τον εαυτό σου τον κοροϊδεύεις ως εξής. Στηρίζεσαι σε ενα υποκατάστατο γεγονός και προσπαθείς να σε πεισεις πως το υποκατάστατο είναι η επιθυμία που σου δημιουργησε την εμμονη. Αυτό το πράγμα είναι καθαρά μια άμυνα σου, του χαρακτήρα σου που πηγάζει απο φόβο να αντιμετωπίσεις το πραγματικό κινητρο που πυροδότησε την εμμονη και προσπαθεί να εκτονώσει το αγχος. Κουκουλώνεις το θέμα. Με πιανεις; Εγώ χαιρομαι να περνάνε καλά οι ανθρωποι δεν βγάζω κομπλεξ κ σου λέω έμεσα σιγα μωρε μλκ ποιος εισαι ο σπαλιαρας?? καμια σχεση.
> 
> Απο την αλλη αν οντως αντιληφθηκες αυτο που λέω εξ αρχης, και απλώς πιστεύεις πως δεν εχω δικαίωμα να κρίνω την συμπεριφορά σου ψυχολογικά, δε θίγω το ηθικο κομμάτι, αν για σενα ειναι καλό, για μένα περισσεύει, τότε είσαι λιγο φασιστακος; δεν ξερω



Καλά μου το πήγες μέχρι το "φασιστάκος". Χαχα. 'Ετσι πως μου το εξήγησες, το καταλαβαίνω και το δέχομαι. Απόλυτα. Φυσικά και έχει καθένας δικαίωμα να κρίνει. Έστω και λάθος. Η καλή προαίρεση κάποιου με ενδιαφέρει και το να μη γίνονται χαρακτηρισμοί με βάση μια συμπεριφορά. Κάτι που εννοείται δεν είδα από σένα (την μη καλή προαίρεση και τους χαρακτηρισμούς εννοώ).

----------


## avgeris

> Αβγερη να σου πω λίγα λόγια για τους τρελλουσ οι τρελλοί που λέμε είναι πιο δυνατοί και πιο έξυπνοι από ένα λογικό αν νομίζεις ότι είναι τίποτα χαπατα η δεν καταλαβαίνουν κανεισ λαθοσ η τρέλα είναι δύναμη εγώ είμαι περήφανος που έχω ψύχωση και να σου δώσω μία συμβουλή με γυναίκα οποίος τα έβαλε τρελάθηκε κανόνισε την πορεία σου αν η ιστορία είναι αληθινή δε σε βλέπω να επιβιωνεισ αν είναι ψέμματα εμένα προσωπικά δε με ενοχλεί δεν είσαι κι ο πρώτος που λέει μπαρμ******λα ούτε ο τελευταίος απλά κόψε την πολλή λεπτομέρεια δεν ενδιαφέρει κανέναν η λεπτομέρεια



Θα επιβιώσω. Έχω επιβιώσει από χειρότερα. Τα περί λεπτομερειών, ΟΚ, δεκτό, το κρατάω. 
Δεν μ'αρέσει ο χαρακτηρισμός "τρελός", ούτε με την καλή του έννοια. Και δεν αμφισβητώ ποτέ το εξαιρετικό μυαλό ανθρώπων που μπορεί να αντιμετωπίζουν τέτοιες διαταραχές. Ίσα-ίσα που το θαυμάζω.

----------


## elis

Να θαυμάζεις κ τους φτωχούς ξέρω εγώ γιατί αλλά δε σου λέω σε αφήνω να τα ανακαλυψεισ κι αυτό

----------


## avgeris

> Να θαυμάζεις κ τους φτωχούς ξέρω εγώ γιατί αλλά δε σου λέω σε αφήνω να τα ανακαλυψεισ κι αυτό



Αν κάποια στιγμή μου εξηγούσες και από που πηγάζει ότι είμαι πλούσιος και δεν θαυμάζω τους φτωχούς, θα σου ήμουν ευγνώμων.

----------


## kutchunie

> Θα επιβιώσω. Έχω επιβιώσει από χειρότερα. Τα περί λεπτομερειών, ΟΚ, δεκτό, το κρατάω. 
> *Δεν μ'αρέσει ο χαρακτηρισμός "τρελός"*, ούτε με την καλή του έννοια. Και δεν αμφισβητώ ποτέ το εξαιρετικό μυαλό ανθρώπων που μπορεί να αντιμετωπίζουν τέτοιες διαταραχές. Ίσα-ίσα που το θαυμάζω.


Μη την φοβάσαι. Ειναι αληθινή λέξη η τρέλα. Τα πιο περίπλοκα τα σιχαίνομαι. Σωνει και καλά να χρυσωσουν το χάπι στον τρελό που ετσι κι αλλιως υποφέρει, με πιο ευηχες και σικ λέξεις, να ακουγεται πιο πολιτισμένη η ταμπελίτσα. Η κάθε τρέλα είναι εντελώς μοναδική, γιατί η κάθε προσωπικότητα ανθρωπινη ειναι μοναδική και ακόμα και οι ιδιες προδιαθέσεις να υπάρχουν σε καποιους ανθρώπους, οι ιδιες αντοχές και αμυνες, τα ίδια τραυματικά γεγονότα που τους διαμόρφωσαν, η αντίδραση και η τρέλα θα είναι άλλη. Και για να την πετάξεις απο πανω σου και να ζησεις σαν ανθρωπος χρειαζεσαι αληθεια και σκληρη δουλεια, οχι υπεκφυγές και συντήρηση

----------


## elis

Αυτά τα δυο πράγματα πρέπει να ξέρεις για να είσαι εδώ καλή συνέχεια

----------


## avgeris

> Αυτά τα δυο πράγματα πρέπει να ξέρεις για να είσαι εδώ καλή συνέχεια



Ναι, αλλά περιμένω να μάθω από που πηγάζει ότι είμαι πλούσιος και καλά.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Η κοπέλα μου έμαθε από το πρώτο μας ραντεβού για την ιστορία. Και την άκουσε με ενδιαφέρον. Και δεν θεωρεί κακό να το συζητάμε. Τη ρώτησα. Ούτε θεωρεί ότι το έχω ξεπεράσει τόσο γρήγορα.


βρε αυγερη, ομολογω οτι μπερδευτηκα....

η κοπελα σου τα εφτιαξε μαζι σου ενω ηξερε την εμμονη σου με την αλλη, μαθαινει οτι χαμουρευεσαι με μια τυπισσα σε ενα μπαρ μεσανυχτα, και αντι να αντιδρασει, ακουει την ιστορια με ενδιαφερον και κατανοηση.....

hello !!!! θα το καψουμε στο τελος το λιγο μυαλο που εχει μεινει....

----------


## avgeris

> Μη την φοβάσαι. Ειναι αληθινή λέξη η τρέλα. Τα πιο περίπλοκα τα σιχαίνομαι. Σωνει και καλά να χρυσωσουν το χάπι στον τρελό που ετσι κι αλλιως υποφέρει, με πιο ευηχες και σικ λέξεις, να ακουγεται πιο πολιτισμένη η ταμπελίτσα. Η κάθε τρέλα είναι εντελώς μοναδική, γιατί η κάθε προσωπικότητα ανθρωπινη ειναι μοναδική και ακόμα και οι ιδιες προδιαθέσεις να υπάρχουν σε καποιους ανθρώπους, οι ιδιες αντοχές και αμυνες, τα ίδια τραυματικά γεγονότα που τους διαμόρφωσαν, η αντίδραση και η τρέλα θα είναι άλλη. Και για να την πετάξεις απο πανω σου και να ζησεις σαν ανθρωπος χρειαζεσαι αληθεια και σκληρη δουλεια, οχι υπεκφυγές και συντήρηση


Βασικά, δε νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα "εύηχης" λέξης. Έχει μάλλον να κάνει με την αρνητική σημασία που έχει πάρει αυτή η λέξη στην κοινωνία (όπως παλιότερα η λέξη "λεπρός", αντίθετα με άλλες παθήσεις ή νόσους, όπως "νεφροπαθής", καρκινοπαθής" κλπ.). Επίσης, πλέον η ιατρική και η ψυχιατρική έχουν μελετήσει τόσο πολύ κάποιες παραμέτρους που με το "τρελός" πλέον δεν μπορείς να περιγράψεις τίποτα. Προσωπικά, όπως έχω ήδη δείξει, με ενοχλούν οι χαρακτηρισμοί, οπότε δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ τη λέξη "τρελός". Κάθε ψυχική νόσος έχει πλέον το όνομά της και μόνο αυτό δέχομαι. Ακριβώς επειδή, όπως λες, σε κάθε 'ανθρωπο βγαίνουν ξεχωριστά συμπτώματα.

----------


## avgeris

> βρε αυγερη, ομολογω οτι μπερδευτηκα....
> 
> η κοπελα σου τα εφτιαξε μαζι σου ενω ηξερε την εμμονη σου με την αλλη, μαθαινει οτι χαμουρευεσαι με μια τυπισσα σε ενα μπαρ μεσανυχτα, και αντι να αντιδρασει, ακουει την ιστορια με ενδιαφερον και κατανοηση.....
> 
> hello !!!! θα το καψουμε στο τελος το λιγο μυαλο που εχει μεινει....



Δεν έμαθε ότι χαμουρεύτηκα, έμαθε για την ιστορία μου με την πρώτη κοπέλα. Εκεί έδειξε την κατανόηση. Αυτό είπα.

----------


## elis

Εμένα με νοιάζει ο άνθρωπος αφού ξέρεις αυτά τα δυο πράγματα κάτσε εδώ κ λεγε ότι θεσ

----------


## avgeris

> Εμένα με νοιάζει ο άνθρωπος αφού ξέρεις αυτά τα δυο πράγματα κάτσε εδώ κ λεγε ότι θεσ



Θα μου πεις από που πηγάζει ότι είμαι πλούσιος; Κάτι ρώτησα και με αγνοείς. Και ποια είναι τα δύο πράγματα που πρέπει να ξέρω;

----------


## blackbird

> Ωραία και λογική ερώτηση. Χτες το βράδυ, από τη στιγμή που κατάλαβα ότι κάτι "μη φυσιολογικό" έπαιζε (δεν ήταν θέμα μεθυσιού, και άλλες μεθυσμένες κοπέλες έχω δει, δεν σε τραβάνε στις τουαλέτες να κάνετε σεξ), αποφάσισα να δω πως θα εξελισσόταν μια γνωριμία με την κοπέλα της ιστορίας (την φεϊσμπουκική) αν ποτέ μπορούσα να τη γνωρίσω στις συνθήκες της κοινωνικής της ζωής μέχρι πριν π.χ. 2 χρόνια. Τότε που σύμφωνα και με τα λεγόμενά της, έδειχνε αυτή την υπερσεξουαλικότητα και αυτή την άνεση διαχύσεων με όποιον άγνωστο της γυάλιζε. Δεν είχα εξαρχής κανένα σκοπό να το προχωρήσω, το είδα απλώς ως ένα από τα παράξενα που σου φέρνει η ζωή για να πάρεις κάποιες απαντήσεις εκεί που δεν τις περιμένεις. Αυτό που έγραψα και ακριβώς από πάνω. Έβλεπα μπροστά μου ολοζώντανη την κοπέλα του facebook και την άφησα να με οδηγήσει και να με "ξεναγήσει" στον "κόσμο" της, έχοντας πλήρη έλεγχο των συναισθημάτων και των διαθέσεών μου και κρατώντας στο μυαλό μου τις όποιες εμπειρίες και παραστάσεις από την προηγούμενη ιστορία μου. Το αθώο φιλί που έδωσα ήρθε σχεδόν αυθόρμητα. Και όταν το πράγμα ζόρισε, το σταμάτησα αμέσως χωρίς κανένα περιθώριο συνέχισης.


Σε ρώτησα κάτι και δεν μου απάντησες ούτε στιγμή για το τι νιώθεις για την ΤΩΡΙΝΗ σου κοπέλα. Δεν σου έκανα τυχαία την ερώτηση. Όταν δεν έχεις ξεπεράσει κάτι (γιατί ειδικά στην συγκεκριμένη ιστορία, και από την κίνηση που έκανες στο μπαρ, είναι προφανές ότι δεν το έχεις ξεπεράσει), γιατί να προχωρήσεις σε καινούρια σχέση; Η κοπέλα σου τα γνωρίζει όλα αυτά; Άλλη κατανόηση θα δείξω εγώ * στην εμμονή και στην φαντασίωση που λες ότι έχεις και άλλη η κοπέλα σου. Σκέψου να διάβαζε τώρα το σκηνικό που μας περιγράφεις. Σκέψου μάλλον, να ήσουνα ερωτευμένος με κάποια που έχει εμμονή με το άτομο που μιλούσε για μήνες μέσω μιας οθόνης, να σου μιλάει για εκείνον, εσύ να την ακούς γιατί την αγαπάς και θες να είσαι εκεί, και μετά να μαθαίνεις ότι παίχτηκε σκηνικό με κάποιον ακριβώς μόλις την άφησες στο σπίτι... Μόνο αυτό σκέψου. Γιατί αυτός ήταν ο λόγος που ειλικρινά ήθελα να ξέρω πώς νιώθεις για εκείνη.

*Για το μεθυσμένη που σου έγραψα πριν... Ήξερες για τον αλκοολισμό της κοπέλας που μιλούσατε τόσο καιρό, ήξερες για την διαταραχή της και την έξαλλη ζωή σε περιόδους μανίας, ε εγώ θα περίμενα π.χ να το σεβαστείς και να μην την αφήσεις να εξεφτελιστεί άλλο, όχι τουλάχιστον σε σένα. Κατανοώ γιατί το έκανες όμως, αλλά δεν το δέχομαι πρώτα επειδή ΔΕΝ είσαι ελεύθερος και έπειτα για τον πιο πάνω λόγο. Όσο για το ότι είχες πλήρη έλεγχο συναισθημάτων, εδώ δεν βλέπεις κάποια αντίφαση στα όσα γράφεις; Πώς γίνεται να έχεις τον πλήρη έλεγχο από την στιγμή που ήταν σαν να έβλεπες μπροστά σου την κοπέλα της ιστορίας; Από την στιγμή που είχες εμμονή μαζί της και σου είχε μείνει απωθημένο; Αν είχες τον πλήρη έλεγχο θα της έκοβες από την αρχή και θα' φευγες. Όχι επειδή δεν θα σεβαστείς την "διαφορετικότητά" της αλλά επειδή θα σεβόσουν περισσότερο την κοπέλα σου και τον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό...

----------


## elis

Μπορεί να είσαι φτωχός αλλά να θαυμάζεις τους πλούσιους τα δυο πράγματα που πρέπει να ξέρεις είναι ότι οι φτωχοί κι οι τρελλοί είναι άξιοι θαυμασμού εγώ αυτό ήθελα να ακούσω το ειπεσ καλυφθηκα καλώς είσαι εδώ

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/0C3cejNLM2w

----------


## avgeris

Επειδή τα όσα έγραψα και σχολίασα νιώθω ότι δεν έγινα απολύτως κατανοητά, παρεξηγήθηκαν και δικαίως σχολιάστηκαν, θα προσπαθήσω όσο το δυνατόν να εξηγήσω τι ακριβώς ήταν αυτό που νιώθω ότι «πέτυχα» χτες το βράδυ. 
Από την ώρα που απομακρύνθηκα από αυτή την ιστορία και επομένως έσβησε και η ελάχιστη, έστω, πιθανότητα να βρεθώ με την κοπέλα (ποτέ δεν ξέρεις πως τα φέρνει η ζωή, βάσει λογικής μιλάμε), δύο πράγματα μου είχαν μείνει στην ψυχή ως απωθημένα.
Το ένα, το εύκολο. Να «ενσαρκώσω» με κάποιο τρόπο την κοπέλα σε τρισδιάστατη εικόνα. Πως θα ήταν όταν περπατούσε, όταν μιλούσε, χαμογελούσε, διάβαζε, πως θα φερόταν όταν ήταν με την παρέα της, όταν κοίταζε βιτρίνες, όταν έπινε τον καφέ της κλπ., καθημερινές, μικρές στιγμές της. Όπως ένας σκηνοθέτης, μου αρκούσε να βρω κάποια κοπέλα με ίδιο σωματότυπο, δηλαδή ύψος, βάρος, αναλογίες και ίδια χαρακτηριστικά, δηλαδή χρώμα ματιών, χρώμα, μήκος και είδος μαλλιών,, σχήμα προσώπου και μύτης, ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά (ελιές, piercing κλπ.) και τρόπο ντυσίματος, όσο το δυνατό πιο κοντινά φυσικά με το «πρωτότυπο». Αποδείχτηκε εύκολο. Παρατηρώντας πολλές κοπέλες με τέτοια χαρακτηριστικά στο δρόμο, τα μπαράκια και τις καφετέριες, στα μαγαζιά κλπ., μπόρεσα να φτιάξω στο μυαλό μου μια εικόνα της και να προσδιορίσω, στο περίπου, τι θα έβλεπε από αυτήν κάποιος που απλώς την κοιτάζει. Κατάφερα, έστω και με αυτό τον τρόπο, να «απομυθοποιήσω» την μορφή της, να συνειδητοποιήσω ότι δεν θα είχε κάτι τόσο διαφορετικό από δεκάδες άλλες κοπέλες που έφερναν προς αυτήν ή και της έμοιαζαν και τις είχα βρει ολόγυρά μου, είχα παρατηρήσει το πως συναναστρέφονταν τις παρέες τους, πως έψαχναν στην τσάντα τους, πως κάπνιζαν και πως έπιναν καφέ, πως κοίταζαν δεξιά κι αριστερά, αγριεμένες, χαμογελαστές, αδιάφορες κλπ. Πλέον, ήταν σα να την είχα δει, έστω και από απόσταση. Κάποιες άλλωστε, της έμοιαζαν καταπληκτικά, με ομοιότητες «ανατριχιαστικές» που με εξέπλητταν. Πάει αυτό.
Το δεύτερο θα ήταν και το πιο δύσκολο, το πιο περίπλοκο. Μη έχοντας ποτέ συναναστραφεί με κάποιο άτομο με διπολική διαταραχή (ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη ψυχική διαταραχή, το επικεντρώνω στη διπολική όμως), είχα πάντα την απορία μέσα μου: πως είναι άραγε αυτά τα άτομα όταν είσαι κοντά τους και βρίσκονται σε κάποιο επεισόδιο μανίας ή υπομανίας; Τι θα έβλεπα από μια κοπέλα που είχε περάσει σχεδόν όλη την ενήλικη ζωή της μέσα στη δίνη της διπολικής διαταραχής με συχνά και συνεχόμενα μανιακά επεισόδια; Πως θα ήταν μια συναναστροφή μαζί της στην καθημερινότητά της; Τα «λεκτικά» αποτελέσματα μιας τέτοιας κατάστασης τα είχα ήδη βιώσει, τις ανεξέλεγκτες και απρόκλητες εκρήξεις οργής και θυμού, τις βωμολοχίες, τη μυθοπλασία, τα ψυχωτικά παραληρήματα, την κτητικότητα, με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο τα είχα γευτεί, έστω και σε μικρό βαθμό. Ποια θα ήταν όμως η εικόνα μιας τέτοιας διαταραχής; Αυτό ήταν που δεν ήξερα, αν και το υποπτευόμουν πάνω-κάτω. Όχι ότι είναι εύκολη ή ευχάριστη η επαφή με κάποιο άτομο σε τέτοια επεισόδια, αλλά μου είχε δημιουργηθεί η περιέργεια. 
Η γνωριμία μου λοιπόν με την κοπέλα στο μπαρ ήταν σα να αποτελούσε μια ευκαιρία να δω πως είναι, τουλάχιστον, η «περιβόητη» υπερσεξουαλικότητα αυτής της διαταραχής σε συνδυασμό με κάποια άλλα, «δευτερεύοντα» στοιχεία, όπως η υπερβολική διαχυτικότητα και η έλλειψη οποιουδήποτε αισθήματος κινδύνου ή αναστολής. Δεν λέω ότι η χτεσινή κοπέλα σώνει και καλά πάσχει από κάτι παρόμοιο, δεν ξέρω καν αν πάσχει από κάτι μέσα στη λογική της ψυχιατρικής (αν και πολλά «καμπανάκια» χτύπησαν). Ήταν όμως το καλύτερο «δείγμα» του τι θα έβλεπα αν μπορούσα να μεταφερθώ πίσω στο χρόνο, ας πούμε 2 χρόνια πριν, και έβρισκα την κοπέλα του facebook σε κάποια κοινωνική της εκδήλωση εν μέσω κάποιου ήπιου έστω επεισοδίου. Έστω και ως άγνωστη. Δεν ισχυρίζομαι ούτε ότι η χτεσινή κοπέλα κρύβει παθολογία σώνει και καλά ούτε ότι η κοπέλα του facebook θα ήταν με αυτές ακριβώς τις συμπεριφορές έτσι κι αλλιώς. Η υπερσεξουαλικότητα όμως υπήρχε, ανεξάρτητα αιτιολογίας, και σε μεγάλο βαθμό μάλιστα. Όπως υπήρχε και η συντριβή κάθε ηθικού φραγμού, κάθε μέτρου, κάθε αναστολής, κάθε φόβου, κάθε «κοινωνικής λογικής και πρακτικής» θα έλεγα. Αυτά έζησα. Και όταν λέω ότι στη φαντασία μου ήταν σα να τα ζούσα με την πρώτη κοπέλα δεν υπονόησα ότι εκείνη τη στιγμή φαντασιωνόμουν κάτι που δεν υπήρχε, αλλά ότι αναπαριστούσα στο μυαλό μου πως θα μπορούσαν να είναι τα πράγματα, στο κομμάτι υπερσεξουαλισμός και μόνο, σε μια κρίση μανιακού επεισοδίου. Όπως κάποιος που αγωνίζεται σε ένα λαϊκό αγώνα δρόμου, κολύμβησης κλπ. αναπαριστά στο μυαλό του συναγωνισμό και συνθήκες Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων, για παράδειγμα. Θα πάμε εμείς να πούμε σε αυτόν τον άνθρωπο, που πραγματοποιεί έστω υποτυπωδώς ένα απωθημένο του «όχι, εδώ είναι Κουτσούφλιανη, δεν είναι Ολυμπιακοί Αγώνες, stop dreaming and wake up, δεν είναι υγιής και πρέπουσα η εικόνα που έφτιαξε το μυαλό σου"; Και θα τον ειρωνευτούμε επειδή επιδεικνύει με καμάρι το μετάλλιο που του έδωσαν, ως…..78ο στον αγώνα, επειδή δεν είναι το Χρυσό ή το Ασημένιο Μετάλλιο μιας Ολυμπιάδας;
Αυτό το «δικαίωμά» μου στην υλοποίηση ενός απωθημένου μου με τη κοπέλα του facebook προσπάθησα όλο το απόγευμα να «υπερασπιστώ». Και το δικαίωμά μου επίσης αυτή η υλοποίηση να γίνει με το δικό μου τρόπο, με τον τρόπο τέλος πάντων που βρήκα και θεώρησα πιο κοντινό σε ό,τι είχα στο φτωχό μυαλό μου. Δεν ισχυρίστηκα ότι αυτό που έκανα ήταν ηθικό και ειλικρινές απέναντι στην τωρινή κοπέλα μου, δεν ισχυρίστηκα ότι ήταν ο πιο ώριμος και ενδεδειγμένος τρόπο «απεξάρτησής» μου από την ιστορία, δεν ισχυρίστηκα ότι έδειξα ανωτερότητα, δεν ισχυρίστηκα καν ότι αυτό που έκανα ήταν γενικά σωστό ή έξυπνο. Το μόνο που είπα ήταν ότι ένιωσα καλά μετά απ’ αυτό. Όπως πολλές φορές το να κλωτσήσεις μια μπάλα, να πετάξεις με δύναμη ένα ποτήρι στο πάτωμα ή να ουρλιάξεις δυνατά είναι αρκετά για να σε επαναφέρουν σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας. Όσο για το θέμα τι θα πω και πως θα το χειριστώ με την κοπέλα μου, η οποία με ενδιαφέρει πολύ και τη νοιάζομαι, ξέρω τι είναι ηθικό, πρέπον, τίμιο, ειλικρινές. Εκτιμώ τις γνώμες όλων, αλλά είναι δικό μου θέμα το από δω και πέρα. Νιώθοντας πιο καλά, πιο ανάλαφρα, είναι σίγουρα πιο εύκολο να «πράξεις τα δέοντα». Τα οποία όμως δέοντα συνεχίζουν να είναι ανεξάρτητα από την αρχική ιστορία. Και θα τα κρατήσω έξω απ’ αυτήν πλέον. Όσα γράψω, αν γράψω, θα σχετίζονται με την ιστορία και μόνο. Αν έχω πλέον διάθεση να προσθέσω οτιδήποτε. Όπως είπα βέβαια και πιο πριν, ποτέ δεν μπορείς να είσαι βέβαιος για τίποτα στη ζωή.

----------


## Remedy

λογικοφανη, αλλα παραλογα τα οσα περιγραφεις..
το οτι εκοψες την επικοινωνια με την κοπελα, δεν ειναι απομακρυνση εφοσον ακομα ασχολεισαι ολη μερα μαζι της κι εφτασες στο σημειο να παραμυθιασεις τον εαυτο σου οτι ειχες μια επαφη 'μαζι της", γνωριζοντας μιαν αλλη.

το οτι αναλυεις πως ακριβως το σκεφτηκες και το 'εκανες" δεν αλλαζει ακτι στο παραπανω. *αδικα αναλωνεσαι σε τετοιες αναλυσεις. η φλυαρια δεν προσδιδει αληθεια σε κατι ψευτικο*
ΔΕΝ γνωρισες αυτην που λεμε, οσο και να κοπανιεσαι. μιαςν αλλη γνωρισες.

επιμενεις στο οτι "ανακουφιστηκες" κι οτι αφου εσυ αισθανθηκες καλυτερα, θεωρεις οτι ετσι οπως το βολεψες στο μυαλο σου, λειτουργησε θετικα.
ειναι ομως ετσι?
εγω θεωρω πως δεν ειναι.
θεωρω οτι ειναι ενα κουκουλωμα που θα βγει μπροστα σου πιο ηχηρα το αμεσως επομενο διαστημα και θα συνεχισεις την 'ενασχοληση" σου.
αν εχω αδικο, ας το πει η ψυχολογος σου.

ετσι κι αλλιως, ποτε δεν ειναι προχωρημα η διαστροφη της λογικης και της πραγματικοτητας. βουλιαγμα ειναι και στρουθοκαμηλισμος.
το εχω δει μπροστα μου στο παρελθον απο μια μουρλη (οχι "τρελη", αλλα κουτοπονηρη) και εχω φριξει: astero's syndrome.... μακρια απο παραμυθιασματα τετοιου ειδους . ουτε διαρκουν, ουτε πειθουν κανεναν και σε βουλιαζουν πιο βαθια στην μοαναξια μολις ξεφουσκωσουν. τπτ ψευτικο δεν μενει φουσκωμενο..

----------


## Remedy

κι οσο το σκεφτομαι βρε αυγερη, ολο αυτο που μας περιγραφεις ειναι ενας ατελειωτος εγωισμος κι ενα πεισμα δικο σου.
με το ζορι να γνωρισεις μια κοπελα που δεν ηθελε να γνωριστειτε.
ε παρτο αποφαση, ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΕ.
το εφερες απο εδω, το εφερες απο εκει.
την παρακολουθουσες, επαιρνες παρατυπα πληροφοριες απο τον ψυχιατρο της, εφτασες στο τελος να "πας" με μια αλλη και λες στον εαυτο σου οτι την γνωρισες. (κι επιμενεις να αποκαλεις αυτην και την αλλη, διαταραγμενες. εχμ..)

LET GO βρε ανθρωπε. φευγε και καμια φορα απο εκει που δεν σε θελουν! τι επιμονη ειναι αυτη επειδη ετσι το σκεφτηκες?

*το να ξερεις ποτε να φευγεις ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερη ικανοτητα απο το να προσπαθεις να παραχαραξεις την αληθεια και τις επιθυμιες των αλλων, προς οφελος των δικων σου.*
πως το ειπε το αλλο μελος? "φασιστακο"? εγω θα το πω "πεισματακο".

​LET GO!

----------


## elis

Δηλαδή εσύ ήσουν ήσυχος κ ωραίος κ γνωρίζεις μία κοπέλα με διπολική κ παθαινεισ την πλακαρα της ζωής σου κ γνωρίζεις άλλη μία που είναι παρόμοια με την πρώτη κ κάνετε κατάσταση ταυτόχρονα τα έχεις με άλλη μία κ σου φαίνεται βαρετή και τώρα έχεις πάθει πλάκα κ δεν μπορείς να σκεφτείς λογικά αυτή είναι η καψούρα καλώς ήρθες αλλά δεν ξέρω αν σου κάνει καλό που είσαι εδώ η αν θα χάσεις τα λογικά σου

----------


## avgeris

Προφανώς ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΤΕ...δεκτό....δεν είστε υποχρεωμένοι κιόλας αλλά δεν έχει και νόημα να εξηγήσω για 1235η φορά.....μόνο κάτι σημαντικό ως υπενθύμιση......ΔΕΝ "ΠΗΓΑ" με την άλλη κοπέλα ούτε έκανα "κατάσταση" μαζί της.....μικρή ίσως λεπτομέρεια που αλλάζει όμως τα δεδομένα του σκεπτικού σας.....αυτά......

----------


## elisabet

Εγώ σε καταλαβαίνω. Μπορώ να καταλάβω την ανάγκη σου να ικανοποιήσεις αυτή την εμμονή ή απωθημένο έστω με υποκατάστατα.
Δεν ξέρω αν όντως βοηθάει, προσωπικά όσες φορές προσπάθησα γενικά στην ζωή μου να κάνω κάτι ανάλογο σε διάφορα θέματα και μόνο η γνώση οτι είναι υποκατάστατο με έκανε να μην το κάνω τελικά.

Θα σου πω τι μοιάζει "ανακόλουθο" στην όλη ιστορία στα δικά μου μάτια και με βάση τα δικά μου κριτήρια.
Το πρώτο που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι πως ένας άνθρωπος που έχει μια έντονη ή ικανοποιητική κοινωνική ζωή μπλέκει τελικά σε μια ιστορία τόσο φαντασιακή. Μπορεί να έχεις την εξήγηση για τον εαυτό σου, δεν ζητώ να μου εξηγήσεις, αλλά για μένα σίγουρα εδώ κάτι υπάρχει. Θα έψαχνα να βρω ποιο είναι αυτό το στοιχείο που έλειπε από την ζωή μου εκείνη την περίοδο, τι ακριβώς ζητούσα που δεν μπορούσα να βρω αλλού.

Το να σου γίνει εμμονή στη συνέχεια έτσι όπως μπλέχτηκε η ιστορία, και να σου μείνει απωθημένο και πείσμα το να την γνωρίσεις έστω για μια φορά το καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Δεν θα κρίνω από ηθικής πλευράς αν ξεπεράστηκαν κάποια όρια (το οτι την έψαχνες πχ κτλ), αυτά είναι δικά σου θέματα και του καθενός ξεχωριστά.

Επίσης μπορώ να καταλάβω απόλυτα το σοκ, την ανάγκη σου να αναμοχλεύεις την ιστορία, να ψάχνεις για παραλείψεις, για στοιχεία..έξαλλου είναι ακόμα πολύ νωπό, δεν έχει περάσει δα και τόσος καιρός και πέρα από αυτό ο καθένας μας έχει τους ρυθμούς του για να ξεκολλήσει από κάτι, δεν θα βάλω μετρητές σε αυτό.

Αυτό που μοιάζει "ανακόλουθο" στα δικά μου μάτια και σύμφωνα με τα δικά ΜΟΥ κριτήρια που δεν είναι καθόλου απαραίτητο να συμφωνούν με τα δικά σου ή με κάποιου άλλου, είναι το πως αφού ακόμα σε νοιάζει, ακόμα έχεις πράγματα να βρεις, να ψάξεις, να ασχοληθείς, μπαίνεις τόσο βιαστικά σε μια άλλη σχέση. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής μου φαίνεται σαν και αυτό να είναι η ανάγκη σου να δείξεις οτι προχωράς, σα να μην αναγνωρίζεις στον εαυτό σου το δικαίωμα να πληγώθηκε και να θέλει τον χρόνο του. Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει, αυτό μόνο εσύ μπορείς να το ξέρεις για τον εαυτό σου, σου λέω μόνο τι βλέπω εγώ απ έξω ως τρίτος. Είχες απόλυτη ανάγκη όπως τόνισες πολλές φορές να βρεις μια "πραγματική" γυναίκα με σάρκα και οστά και φοβάμαι οτι αυτή σου η ανάγκη σε έκανε να προχωρήσεις πιο γρήγορα από οτι ίσως θα έπρεπε.

----------


## Remedy

> Προφανώς ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΤΕ...δεκτό....δεν είστε υποχρεωμένοι κιόλας αλλά δεν έχει και νόημα να εξηγήσω για 1235η φορά.....μόνο κάτι σημαντικό ως υπενθύμιση......ΔΕΝ "ΠΗΓΑ" με την άλλη κοπέλα ούτε έκανα "κατάσταση" μαζί της.....μικρή ίσως λεπτομέρεια που αλλάζει όμως τα δεδομένα του σκεπτικού σας.....αυτά......


Το να παιζεις με τις λεξεις, επισης δεν προσδιδει καποια "αληθεια" η καποιο δικιο σε αυτο που σκεφτηκες.
Δεν "πηγες" με την αλλη, ειχες περιπτυξεις μαζι της και παραμυθιαζεσαι οτι αυτο παρολο που ξερεις οτι δεν ειναι αληθεια, αποφασιζεις ΕΣΥ με το ετσι θελω οτι ισοδυναμει με ΓΝΩΡΙΜΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ! 
με διαστρεβλωση της πραγνατικοτητας ισοδυναμει με τοτ αλλο.

Μην μου εοαναλαβεις οτι ξερεις οτι σεν ειναι στ αληθεια η αλλη απλα σε κανει να νοιωθεις σαν να ειναι.
Το καταλαβα απο την πρωτη φορα που το ειπες.
Απλα διαφωνω στο οτι κανει καλο.

Εξει που λες δεν σε καταλαβαινω, βαλε προσωπικα για μενα ΔΙΑΦΩΝΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΘΕΤΑ ΚΙ ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΙΑ κι ειμαστε ενταξει.

ΚΑΙ ΣΟΡΙ ΓΙΑ τΑ ΚΟΡΕΑΤΙΚΑ, ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΟ

----------


## avgeris

> Το να παιζεις με τις λεξεις, επισης δεν προσδιδει καποια "αληθεια" η καποιο δικιο σε αυτο που σκεφτηκες.
> Δεν "πηγες" με την αλλη, ειχες περιπτυξεις μαζι της και παραμυθιαζεσαι οτι αυτο παρολο που ξερεις οτι δεν ειναι αληθεια, αποφασιζεις ΕΣΥ με το ετσι θελω οτι ισοδυναμει με ΓΝΩΡΙΜΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ! 
> με διαστρεβλωση της πραγνατικοτητας ισοδυναμει με τοτ αλλο.
> 
> Μην μου εοαναλαβεις οτι ξερεις οτι σεν ειναι στ αληθεια η αλλη απλα σε κανει να νοιωθεις σαν να ειναι.
> Το καταλαβα απο την πρωτη φορα που το ειπες.
> Απλα διαφωνω στο οτι κανει καλο.
> 
> Εξει που λες δεν σε καταλαβαινω, βαλε προσωπικα για μενα ΔΙΑΦΩΝΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΘΕΤΑ ΚΙ ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΙΑ κι ειμαστε ενταξει.
> ...



Αν από την αρχή μου είχες πει ότι διαφωνείς, τελεία και παύλα, δεν θα υπήρχε κανένα απολύτως θέμα. Δικαίωμά σου να διαφωνείς. Δεν διεκδικώ το αλάθητο στη ζωή μου. Στην κουβέντα όμως μπλέχτηκαν χαρακτηρισμοί προς το πρόσωπό μου που επ' ουδενί δεν γινόταν να δεχτώ ούτε φυσικά να αφήσω ασχολίαστους (όταν κάποιοι φτάνουν να με αποκαλούν έμμεσα ή άμεσα "ψεύτη", "ανήθικο" ή ό,τι άλλο). Δεν θεωρώ ότι υπέπεσα σε κάποιο "τερατούργημα" ώστε να βγαίνουν τόσο αβίαστοι χαρακτηρισμοί προς εμένα. Ακόμα κι αν θέλω να "διαστρεβλώσω" στο μυαλό μου μια πραγματικότητα, χωρίς να προξενήσω κακό σε κάποιον και χωρίς αυτό να με κάνει δυσλειτουργικό, αντικοινωνικό ή παραληρηματικό, δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι έγκλημα να το κάνω, εφόσον με βοηθάει να αποσυμφορηθώ ψυχικά. 
Δεν συμφωνείς, κατανοητό. Δεν είπα ότι είναι η σωστότερη προσέγγιση. Πιθανό να είμαι ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΛΑΘΟΣ. Και τελικά να με ζημιώσει, μακροπρόθεσμα. Μπορεί όμως και να με βοηθήσει. Ούτε εγώ μπορώ να προδικάσω το μέλλον, ούτε εσύ ούτε κανείς άλλος. Είναι όμως Η ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΕΓΓΙΣΗ, εμένα αφορά στο κάτω-κάτω. My way, που έλεγε και ο Frankie. Και νιώθω όμορφα, ΣΗΜΕΡΑ. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να δεχτώ, έμμεσα ή άμεσα, προσβλητικούς χαρακτηρισμούς και να αμφισβητείται ακόμα και τo ήθος μου γενικότερα ως ανθρώπου από ένα και μόνο γεγονός.

----------


## avgeris

> Εγώ σε καταλαβαίνω. Μπορώ να καταλάβω την ανάγκη σου να ικανοποιήσεις αυτή την εμμονή ή απωθημένο έστω με υποκατάστατα.
> Δεν ξέρω αν όντως βοηθάει, προσωπικά όσες φορές προσπάθησα γενικά στην ζωή μου να κάνω κάτι ανάλογο σε διάφορα θέματα και μόνο η γνώση οτι είναι υποκατάστατο με έκανε να μην το κάνω τελικά.
> 
> Θα σου πω τι μοιάζει "ανακόλουθο" στην όλη ιστορία στα δικά μου μάτια και με βάση τα δικά μου κριτήρια.
> Το πρώτο που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι πως ένας άνθρωπος που έχει μια έντονη ή ικανοποιητική κοινωνική ζωή μπλέκει τελικά σε μια ιστορία τόσο φαντασιακή. Μπορεί να έχεις την εξήγηση για τον εαυτό σου, δεν ζητώ να μου εξηγήσεις, αλλά για μένα σίγουρα εδώ κάτι υπάρχει. Θα έψαχνα να βρω ποιο είναι αυτό το στοιχείο που έλειπε από την ζωή μου εκείνη την περίοδο, τι ακριβώς ζητούσα που δεν μπορούσα να βρω αλλού.
> 
> Το να σου γίνει εμμονή στη συνέχεια έτσι όπως μπλέχτηκε η ιστορία, και να σου μείνει απωθημένο και πείσμα το να την γνωρίσεις έστω για μια φορά το καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Δεν θα κρίνω από ηθικής πλευράς αν ξεπεράστηκαν κάποια όρια (το οτι την έψαχνες πχ κτλ), αυτά είναι δικά σου θέματα και του καθενός ξεχωριστά.
> 
> Επίσης μπορώ να καταλάβω απόλυτα το σοκ, την ανάγκη σου να αναμοχλεύεις την ιστορία, να ψάχνεις για παραλείψεις, για στοιχεία..έξαλλου είναι ακόμα πολύ νωπό, δεν έχει περάσει δα και τόσος καιρός και πέρα από αυτό ο καθένας μας έχει τους ρυθμούς του για να ξεκολλήσει από κάτι, δεν θα βάλω μετρητές σε αυτό.
> ...


Ευχαριστώ που με καταλαβαίνεις. Και πίστεψέ με, ψάχνω ακόμα μέσα μου να βρω τι ακριβώς με οδήγησε σε ένα τέτοιο μπλέξιμο χωρίς λόγο. "Μια χαρά τυπάκι ήσουν με σχεδόν τέλεια ζωή, που πήγες κι έμπλεξες", μου είχε πει χαρακτηριστικά ένας από τους πιο καλούς μου φίλους. Δεν ξέρω ΑΚΟΜΑ. το ψάχνω. Κι ένας λόγος που άρχισα να δημοσιεύω τις συζητήσεις μας (κάτι που θεωρήθηκε ακόμα και "εξοργιστικό") ήταν μπας και βρω εκεί μέσα κάποια στοιχεία που μου είχαν ξεφύγει. Δύσκολο αυτό, μέσα μου πρέπει να ψαχτώ. Αν θα έβρισκα μια εξήγηση "επιφανειακή", θα ήταν πάλι με βάση την προχτεσινή ιστορία. Τι θέλω να πω; Μάλλον είμαι αρκετά "επιρρεπής" σε πολύ διαχυτικές γυναίκες που παίζουν "επιθετικά". Με ιντριγκάρουν, με μαγνητίζουν, προσελκύον την προσοχή μου. Προχτές ήμουν υποψιασμένος, με την πρώτη κοπέλα καθόλου. Ειδικά από τη στιγμή που δεν είχα οπτική επαφή μαζί της και λειτουργούσε μόνο το φαντασιακό πεδίο (κάτι που η ίδια επιδίωξε από την αρχή), ήταν σχετικό εύκολο να μην μπορέσω να ελέγξω την κατάσταση από ένα σημείο και μετά. Όχι ότι προχτές θα έφτανα στο σημείο να το κάνω μέσα στις τουαλέτες αν δεν ήμουν υποψιασμένος, αυτό με τίποτα, αλλά σίγουρα θα άφηνα τον εαυτό μου πολύ πιο "χαλαρό" και θα είχα "αφεθεί" ευκολότερα να παρασυρθώ σε ό,τι μου προέκυπτε. Κάτι που δεν κάνω καθόλου συχνά, αλλά όταν συμβεί, μπορεί να με κάνει να χάσω το μυαλό μου. Ευτυχώς, σχετικά γρήγορα, επανέρχομαι. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτή είναι η μόνη εξήγηση (ο ψυχίατρος μου μού είπε ότι αν έχω κάπου να ψαχτώ είναι στο πόσο εύκολα παθιάζομαι με τις γυναίκες, από τη στιγμή που αυτό μπορεί να μου δημιουργήσει τέτοια προβλήματα), μπορεί να υπήρχαν και άλλοι λόγοι εκείνη την εποχή που έπαιξαν το ρόλο τους (γενικά, από τον Οκτώβρη-Νοέβρη και μετά, πάντα με έπιανε μια υπερδιέγερση, κυρίως "διανοητική" σε όλα τα επίπεδα, που διαρκούσε περίπου μέχρι να μπει ο Φλεβάρης). Για την ώρα πάντως, δεν έχω βρει τα ΑΚΡΙΒΗ αίτια που μνε οδήγησαν εκεί που με οδήγησαν.
Στην άλλη σχέση μπήκα χωρίς να το ψάξω και πολύ. Θέλω να πω, δεν ψαχνόμουν ιδιαίτερα μετά το οριστικό τέλος της φεϊσμπουκικής περιπέτειάς μου, απλώς είχα αρχίσει να βγαίνω ξανά με τις παρέες μου και να πηγαίνω στα στέκια μου. Εκεί, ένα βράδυ, είδα την κοπέλα να κάθεται στο διπλανό stand σε κάποιο live που γινόταν στο στέκι μου και κάποια στιγμή, της έπιασα κουβέντα επειδή μου είχε αρέσει. Κάτι που κάνω γενικά, ειδικά στα μαγαζιά που συχνάζω, φλερτάρω αρκετά, πάντα ευγενικά και κόσμια και χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι το κάνω με δεύτερες σκέψεις. Έχω μια άνεση να πιάνω κουβέντα και αυτό σίγουρα βοηθάει. Μια όμορφη γνωριμία ας γίνει στην αρχή και το ερωτικό μπορεί να προκύψει, μπορεί και να μην προκύψει. Πολλές φορές συμβαίνει το δεύτερο, αλλά οι γνωριμίες παραμένουν και γίνονται ωραίες φιλίες. Ναι, έχω πολλές φίλες, πραγματικές φίλες, που τις αγαπώ γι αυτό ακριβώς που είναι: ΦΙΛΕΣ ΜΟΥ. Υπάρχει βέβαια πάντα μια υποψία ερωτισμού στην ατμόσφαιρα, αλλά σέβομαι πρώτα απ' όλα τη φιλία που μας ενώνει. Άλλωστε, πρώτα γυναίκες έμαθαν για την περιπέτειά μου, πρώτα σε αυτές κατέφυγα για να μου πουν τι παίζει με την κοπέλα του facebook. Όταν ακόμα και γυναίκες δεν μπορούσαν να την καταλάβουν, τότε άρχισα να συλλογίζομαι μήπως υπάρχει κάτι άλλο από πίσω. Στην περίπτωση αυτή τώρα, προέκυψε σχέση αφού και η κοπέλα έδειξε από την αρχή σχεδόν ενδιαφέρον. Δεν ήταν κάτι που επιδίωξα, ήταν κάτι που προέκυψε και αποδεκνύεται πολύ όμορφο. Και σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν το έκανα για να "αποδείξω" κάτι, το ότι άρχισα να βγαίνω, να βρίσκομαι με ανθρώπους σε "νορμάλ" σκηνικά μου ήταν αρκετό για να καταλάβω ότι πατούσα ξανά γερά στα πόδια μου. Αν ήταν "βιαστικό", "γρήγορο" ή ό,τι άλλο, μπορεί, δεν ξέρω. Καθετί όμως το κρίνουμε με βάση το αποτέλεσμά του, μακροπρόθεσμα. Αν π.χ. την κοπέλα της ιστορίας είχα κατορθώσει τελικά να τη δω από κοντά και έστω να μιλήσουμε σαν άνθρωποι, κανείς δεν θα θεωρούσε παράλογο από μέρους μου το ότι επέμεινα. Επομένως, η πορεία θα δείξει και θα κρίνει το σωστό ή το λάθος των όσων έκανα από εκεί και μετά. 
Το ξαναλέω, ειδικά σε σένα που έχεις καταλάβει: χτες και σήμερα νιώθω όμορφα, νιώθω πιο ανάλαφρος, πιο ελεύθερος, πιο "αποστασιοποιημένος" και "απεξαρτημένος" απ΄ ό,τι έγινε με το facebook. Και αυτό είναι που τελικά μετράει, για μένα τουλάχιστον.

----------


## streidi

Καλησπέρα! Αυγέρη εγώ θα έλεγα να διερευνήσεις του τι θέλεις να αποδείξεις και σε ποιον. Και κυρίως γιατί. Δηλαδή αν την πάτησες και κόλλησες, και σε κορόιδεψαν, (αν λέω, αν), τι γίνεται μέσα σου; Γιατί δεν πρέπει να κάνεις λάθος, ή μάλλον τι παθαίνεις όταν κάνεις λάθος; Ωραία το αναλύεις και το υποστηρίζεις λεκτικά, ότι δε σε πειράζει και πρώτος εσύ είπες ότι μπορεί να είσαι λάθος, κλπ. Αλλά πρακτικά φαίνεται να σε πειράζει και να σε πονάει. Λογικό και φυσιολογικό, ή παράλογο και ψεύτικο- τη στίξη τη βάζει ο καθένας για τον εαυτό του. Αλλά φαίνεται να σε πονάει, και φαίνεται να θέλεις να το επουλώσεις πολύ γρήγορα όλο αυτό. Προτείνω να δοκίμαζες να το αντέξεις χωρίς "αναισθητικό" και να δεις πόσο και τι μπορείς, και τι τελικά θα συμβεί. 
Από πλευράς εξήγησης, θα μπορούσε να είναι κάτι σε σχέση με την ωριμότητα-συναισθηματικής ενηλικίωσης. (Φυσιολογικό να συμβεί, αλλά όχι δεδομένο ότι θα συμβεί σε όλους).

----------


## avgeris

> Καλησπέρα! Αυγέρη εγώ θα έλεγα να διερευνήσεις του τι θέλεις να αποδείξεις και σε ποιον. Και κυρίως γιατί. Δηλαδή αν την πάτησες και κόλλησες, και σε κορόιδεψαν, (αν λέω, αν), τι γίνεται μέσα σου; Γιατί δεν πρέπει να κάνεις λάθος, ή μάλλον τι παθαίνεις όταν κάνεις λάθος; Ωραία το αναλύεις και το υποστηρίζεις λεκτικά, ότι δε σε πειράζει και πρώτος εσύ είπες ότι μπορεί να είσαι λάθος, κλπ. Αλλά πρακτικά φαίνεται να σε πειράζει και να σε πονάει. Λογικό και φυσιολογικό, ή παράλογο και ψεύτικο- τη στίξη τη βάζει ο καθένας για τον εαυτό του. Αλλά φαίνεται να σε πονάει, και φαίνεται να θέλεις να το επουλώσεις πολύ γρήγορα όλο αυτό. Προτείνω να δοκίμαζες να το αντέξεις χωρίς "αναισθητικό" και να δεις πόσο και τι μπορείς, και τι τελικά θα συμβεί. 
> Από πλευράς εξήγησης, θα μπορούσε να είναι κάτι σε σχέση με την ωριμότητα-συναισθηματικής ενηλικίωσης. (Φυσιολογικό να συμβεί, αλλά όχι δεδομένο ότι θα συμβεί σε όλους).



Καλησπέρα και σε σένα. Πολύ ωραία τα σχόλιά σου. Με πονάει αρκετά, όχι σε σημείο να καθίσταται ανυπόφορο ή μη διαχειρίσιμο, αλλά σίγουρα πονάει, έστω και πολύ λιγότερο. Πονάει ένας συνδυασμός πραγμάτων και γεγονότων, δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα να τα αναλύσω τώρα. Μπορώ να το κάνω, βέβαια. Και θέλω να επουλώσω τις όποιες πληγές αν όχι γρήγορα, σίγουρα πάντως όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται. 
Από εκεί και μετά, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς "χωρίς αναισθητικό". Επίσης, δεν κατάλαβα τις αρχικές σου τοποθετήσεις. Την ερώτηση σχετικά με το τι παθαίνω όταν κάνω λάθος. Εννοείς, γενικότερα ή αναφέρεσαι σε κάτι συγκεκριμένο; Το προηγούμενο "γιατί δεν πρέπει να κάνεις λάθος" είναι σε μορφή ερώτησης κι αυτό; Κι αν ναι, τι ακριβώς εννοείς;
Το τι θέλω να αποδείξω και κυρίως σε ποιον αναφέρεται σε ό,τι έκανα στην ιστορία; Ή σε ό,τι κάνω τώρα; Κι αν το δεύτερο, ποιο απ' όσα κάνω τώρα;
Η τελευταία παράγραφος ενδιαφέρουσα ακούγεται. Αν μπορούσες κι εκεί να εξηγήσεις κάτι περισσότερο, θα με ενδιέφερε πάρα πολύ.
Σ΄ευχαριστώ για τα όσα γράφεις.

----------


## streidi

Πολύ λακωνικά τα είπα μου φαίνεται, ούτε εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοώ.. :Ρ

(«Γιατί δεν πρέπει να κάνω λάθος; -δε μου επιτρέπω να κάνω λάθος; Τι παθαίνω όταν κάνω λάθος;») Αυτά τα προτείνω σαν ερωτήματα προς τον εαυτό σου, προς διερεύνηση του ‘τι δικό μου άγγιξε αυτή η ιστορία και αντιδράω έτσι’. Η δική μου οπτική σε αυτά σας εξωτερικός παρατηρητής είναι ότι

μου φαίνεται ότι σου είναι πιο επώδυνο το ότι την πάτησες (τύπου «πώς μου συνέβη εμένα, στον Αυγέρη, αυτό;») παρά η ιστορία , τα συναισθήματά σου για την κοπέλα και όλα αυτά. Όχι τόσο σαν εγωισμός, («πώς μου συνέβη εμένα, τον απίθανο τύπο, αυτό;»), αλλά περισσότερο σαν δυσκολία αποδοχής του λάθους, όταν πρόκειται για τον εαυτό σου, ή ακόμα και σαν ενοχή («πώς επέτρεψα να μου συμβεί αυτό, ο ηλίθιος;») Αυτό εννοώ φαίνεται να σε πειράζει και να σε πονάει, και ίσως αυτό πρέπει να αντέξεις να ψάξεις.
Ίσως να είναι ένα τυφλό σου σημείο αυτό (το ότι μπορεί να μην αποδέχεσαι εσύ ο ίδιος κάποια κομμάτια του εαυτού σου και ότι αυτό είναι ορατό στους άλλους, αλλά όχι σε σένα.) Αν είναι όντως τυφλό σημείο, θα χρειαστεί λίγος χρόνος και αρκετή δύναμη για να το δεις. 
Λες ότι θέλεις να επουλώσεις τις πληγές όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται. Γιατί; Θέλω να πω, ναι, προφανώς για να μην πονάς, αλλά σα να προσπερνάς κάπως επιπόλαια το ότι όσο πιο βαθιά η πληγή τόσο πιο πολύ χρόνο χρειάζεσαι για να επουλωθεί με όσο πιο λίγα σημάδια γίνεται. Κάτι σα να μην αντέχεις ίσως εδώ. Τον πόνο; Το να βλέπουν οι άλλοι ότι πονάς; 
Το αναισθητικό μοιάζει να είναι η κοπελιά του μπαρ-ίσως και η κοπέλα σου. Ότι για να μην πονάς πολύ θέλεις τουλάχιστον παρέα. (Όμως αυτό ίσως επηρεάσει την επούλωση, και είναι ανήθικο απέναντι στην κοπέλα, τουλάχιστον αν γίνεται συνειδητά.)
Τι θέλεις να αποδείξεις, εννοώ στον παρατηρητή. Δηλαδή σε όσους διηγείσαι την ιστορία. Πέρα από το ότι ψάχνεις απαντήσεις και γνώμες, φαίνεται να σέβεσαι ιδιαίτερα την άποψη του άλλου, κάποιες φορές μάλιστα σε σημείο να την ζυγίζεις σαν πιο σημαντική ακόμα κι από τη δική σου. Ίσως είναι ανασφάλεια, και ίσως να έπαιξε σημαντικό ρόλο και στην ίδια την ιστορία σου με την αρχική κοπέλα.

Από πλευράς εξήγησης, του πώς και εσύ ένας λογικός κατά τα άλλα άνθρωπος, μπήκες τόσο βαθιά σε ένα τρυπάκι τόσο φανερού ‘παραλογισμού’, θα μπορούσε να εξηγηθεί με ότι κάποια ανώριμα κομμάτια της κοπέλας (πιθανόν λόγω νόσου), κούμπωσαν με κάποια δικά σου ανώριμα κομμάτια (πχ την ψευδαίσθηση ύπαρξης ‘τέλειας κοπέλας’). Η δική της χειριστικότητα, την έκανε να είναι άπιαστη και έμοιαζε στα μάτια σου σαν τελειότητα. Μεγάλο βήμα επομένως για σένα προς την ωριμότητα και τη συναισθηματική ενηλικίωση όλα αυτά μάθεις για τον εαυτό σου μέσα από αυτή την ιστορία. Και πολύ σημαντικό, καθώς η συναισθηματική ενηλικίωση δεν είναι κάτι που συμβαίνει τελικά σε όλους.

----------


## avgeris

> μου φαίνεται ότι σου είναι *πιο επώδυνο το ότι την πάτησες* (τύπου «πώς μου συνέβη εμένα, στον Αυγέρη, αυτό;») *παρά η ιστορία , τα συναισθήματά σου για την κοπέλα και όλα αυτά*. Όχι τόσο σαν εγωισμός, («πώς μου συνέβη εμένα, τον απίθανο τύπο, αυτό;»), αλλά περισσότερο σαν *δυσκολία αποδοχής του λάθους*, όταν πρόκειται για τον εαυτό σου, ή ακόμα και σαν ενοχή («πώς επέτρεψα να μου συμβεί αυτό, ο ηλίθιος;») Αυτό εννοώ φαίνεται να σε πειράζει και να σε πονάει, και ίσως αυτό πρέπει να αντέξεις να ψάξεις.
> Ίσως να είναι ένα τυφλό σου σημείο αυτό (το ότι μπορεί να μην αποδέχεσαι εσύ ο ίδιος κάποια κομμάτια του εαυτού σου και ότι αυτό είναι ορατό στους άλλους, αλλά όχι σε σένα.) Αν είναι όντως τυφλό σημείο, θα χρειαστεί λίγος χρόνος και αρκετή δύναμη για να το δεις. 
> Λες ότι θέλεις να επουλώσεις τις πληγές όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται. Γιατί; Θέλω να πω, ναι, προφανώς για να μην πονάς, αλλά σα να προσπερνάς κάπως επιπόλαια το ότι *όσο πιο βαθιά η πληγή τόσο πιο πολύ χρόνο χρειάζεσαι για να επουλωθεί με όσο πιο λίγα σημάδια γίνεται.* Κάτι σα να μην αντέχεις ίσως εδώ. Τον πόνο; *Το να βλέπουν οι άλλοι ότι πονάς;* 
> Το αναισθητικό μοιάζει να είναι η κοπελιά του μπαρ-ίσως και η κοπέλα σου. Ότι για να μην πονάς πολύ θέλεις τουλάχιστον παρέα. (Όμως αυτό ίσως επηρεάσει την επούλωση, και είναι ανήθικο απέναντι στην κοπέλα, τουλάχιστον αν γίνεται συνειδητά.)
> *Τι θέλεις να αποδείξεις, εννοώ στον παρατηρητή. Δηλαδή σε όσους διηγείσαι την ιστορία.* Πέρα από το ότι ψάχνεις απαντήσεις και γνώμες, φαίνεται να *σέβεσαι ιδιαίτερα την άποψη του άλλου*, κάποιες φορές μάλιστα σε σημείο να την ζυγίζεις σαν πιο σημαντική ακόμα κι από τη δική σου. Ίσως είναι *ανασφάλεια*, και ίσως να έπαιξε σημαντικό ρόλο και στην ίδια την ιστορία σου με την αρχική κοπέλα.
> 
> Από πλευράς εξήγησης, του πώς και εσύ ένας λογικός κατά τα άλλα άνθρωπος, μπήκες τόσο βαθιά σε ένα τρυπάκι τόσο φανερού ‘παραλογισμού’, θα μπορούσε να εξηγηθεί με ότι *κάποια ανώριμα κομμάτια της κοπέλας (πιθανόν λόγω νόσου), κούμπωσαν με κάποια δικά σου ανώριμα κομμάτια (πχ την ψευδαίσθηση ύπαρξης ‘τέλειας κοπέλας’). Η δική της χειριστικότητα, την έκανε να είναι άπιαστη και έμοιαζε στα μάτια σου σαν τελειότητα. Μεγάλο βήμα επομένως για σένα προς την ωριμότητα και τη συναισθηματική ενηλικίωση όλα αυτά μάθεις για τον εαυτό σου μέσα από αυτή την ιστορία. Και πολύ σημαντικό, καθώς η συναισθηματική ενηλικίωση δεν είναι κάτι που συμβαίνει τελικά σε όλους.*



Εύστοχα ερωτήματα και θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω, αν και δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο.
Είναι αρκετά επώδυνο ότι την πάτησα, αλλά η ιστορία από μόνη της μου προκάλεσε πολύ πόνο και άγχος. Πονούσα για την κοπέλα, πονούσα που δεν πήγαινε τίποτα κατ' ευχήν κλπ. Σίγουρα, από τη στιγμή που κατάλαβα τι γινόταν, με έπιασε μια "δυσαρέσκεια" απέναντι στο εαυτό μου και την αδυναμία ορθής κρίσης που επέδειξε, αλλά αυτός ο "πόνος" δεν είναι τίποτα μπροστά στον πόνο που βίωνα καθημερινά, σχεδόν επί 2-3 μήνες, που δεν μπορούσα να την δω και τη γνωρίσω από κοντά. 
Όταν είπα ότι θέλω την επούλωση όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται, δεν εννοούσα αμέσως. Το ξέρω ότι θέλει χρόνο, το είχα άλλωστε σχολιάσει όταν μου είπαν πως και σ' ένα μήνα δεν μου πέρασε ακόμα. Ελπίζω απλώς αυτός ο χρόνος να μην είναι υπερβολικά πολύς. Και σίγουρα, δεν θα ήθελα να δείχνω ότι ακόμα υπάρχουν ψήγματα πόνου μέσα μου, θέλω να το αποβάλλω και να σταθώ 
με σιγουριά στα πόδια μου, χωρίς σημάδια πληγών. Δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο, αλλά, πίστεψέ με, το έχω καταφέρει πολλές φορές ως τώρα και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις.
Έχω μάθει έτσι κι αλλιώς να σέβομαι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ τη γνώμη των άλλων (αρκεί βέβαια να μην κρύβουν ρατσισμό, σεξισμό, φασισμό και οποιοδήποτε είδος μισαλλοδοξίας). Πόσο πιο λογικό να ακούω με μεγάλη προσοχή και προσήλωση απόψεις που εξαρχής ζήτησα, συμβουλευτικά και υποστηρικτικά, στο πρόβλημά μου. Μπήκα εδώ για να ρωτήσω, να πληροφορηθώ, να μου ανοίξουν τα μάτια, λογικό ήταν να δίνω τόσο μεγάλη βαρύτητα στο τι θα μου πουν και τι θα με συμβουλεύσουν. Καμία ανασφάλεια, όπως άλλωστε είδες, όταν χρειάστηκε να υπερασπιστώ την άποψή μου το έκανα και με έντονο τρόπο. Απο εκεί και πέρα, το ότι διηγούμαι την ιστορία με τόσες εξωνυχιστικές λεπτομέρειες κάποιες φορές, εξυπηρετεί τρεις, βασικά, σκοπούς. Πρώτον, με βοηθάει να ανακαλύπτω καινούργιες πτυχές που μου είχαν διαφύγει και που, ίσως, έπαιξαν σημαντικό ρόλο στην "ανάγνωση" των σκέψεων της κοπέλας προς εμένα και στην αποσαφήνιση κάποιων γεγονότων. Δεύτερον, κάποιοι από το φόρουμ μπορούν να "διαβάσουν" συμπεριφορές και να με οδηγήσουν σε τρόπους σκέψης που δεν είχα υπόψιν μου, να μου "ερμηνεύσουν" πράγματα που δεν θα μπορούσα μόνος μου. Τρίτον, κάποιοι που δεν είχαν διαβάσει την ιστορία από την αρχή, το βρίσκουν πιο εύκολο να συμμετέχουν στη συζήτηση, παίρνοντας μια ιδέα του περί τίνος πρόκειται.
Η εξήγηση που δίνεις φαίνεται ενδιαφέρουσα. Δεν υπήρξε ψευδαίσθηση τέλειας κοπέλα, μάλλον ψευδαίσθηση τέλειας ιστορίας υπήρξε (σχέση από απόσταση χωρίς δεσμεύσεις με μια κοπέλα που έδειχνε υπερσεξουαλική, ακομπλεξάριστη, μποέμισα κλπ. κλπ.) Η πορεία βέβαια απέδειξε το ακριβώς αντίθετο. Πάντως, θα ήθελα να διαβάσω λίγη περισσότερη ανάλυση της τελευταίας παραγράφου, η εξήγηση είναι άλλωστε κάτι που ψάχνω εδώ κι ένα μήνα μέσα στο μυαλό μου.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις κανε οτι γουστάρεις να κανεις αλλα να εισαι πανετοιμος για ολα, απο το να σε δουλευει ψιλο γαζι, απο το να γινει καλα και να εισαστε μαζι, μεχρι να γινει καλα και να σου πει αντε αγορακι μου τωρα παρε τον δρομο σου δεν κανεις για μενα. Να εισαι ετοιμος για ολα χωρις να ερθει η σειρα σου για θεραπεια.

----------


## avgeris

[QUOTE=GeorgeGr1;670453]Σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις κανε οτι γουστάρεις να κανεις αλλα να εισαι πανετοιμος για ολα, απο το να σε δουλευει ψιλο γαζι, απο το να γινει καλα και να εισαστε μαζι, μεχρι να γινει καλα και να σου πει αντε αγορακι μου τωρα παρε τον δρομο σου δεν κανεις για μενα. Να εισαι ετοιμος για ολα χωρις να ερθει η σειρα σου για θεραπεια.[/QUOT

Το δεύτερο το αποκλείω, δεν θέλω πια εγώ οποιαδήποτε σχέση μαζί της. Από τα άλλα δύο, θεωρώ ότι το πρώτο είναι δεδομένο πως συνέβαινε όλο αυτό το διάστημα της "επαφής" μας και το τρίτο θα ήταν η πιθανότερη εξέλιξη σε υποθετική βελτίωσή της (και το πιθανότερο σενάριο σε περίπτωση που θα την γνώριζα ας πούμε, 2 χρόνια πριν, στα κάπως "καλύτερά" της).

----------


## eyaggeliopapasta

> Τι αισθανεσαι για αυτη την κοπελα; Μεγαλη ελξη η τρεφεις κ συναισθηματα αγαπης για αυτην;


Μακριά έχω τον άντρα μου έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα ούτε σεξ θέλη τίποτα το μόνο που θέλουν κάπου να μιλάνε

----------


## avgeris

Γεια και χαρά σε όλες και όλους. Πέρασε ήδη πολύς καιρός από τότε που έγραψα οτιδήποτε σχετικό με την ιστορία που με βασάνισε επί ένα τρίμηνο και βάλε το χειμώνα και πλέον νιώθω άλλος άνθρωπος. Ξεκινώντας να πω ότι συζήτησα με την κοπέλα μου το περιστατικό στο μπαρ και στην αρχή δυσκολεύτηκε να το πιστέψει, στη συνέχεια έδειξε να ενοχλείται απ΄αυτό που έγινε (απόλυτα φυσιολογικό), στο τέλος το δέχτηκε ως ένα αναγκαίο γεγονός για να με βοηθήσει στην όσο το δυνατόν ευκολότερη απαγκίστρωση από την προηγούμενη ιστορία. Άλλωστε, το τι μου είχε συμβεί όλο το χειμώνα της το είχα διηγηθεί από το πρώτο κιόλας ραντεβού μας και η στάση της απέναντί μου υπήρξε από την αρχή υποστηρικτική. Είμαστε μαζί, δυστυχώς θα δουλέψει σε άλλη πόλη το καλοκαίρι (ήδη ξεκίνησε από τις αρχές Μαίου), αλλά βρισκόμαστε πολύ συχνά στα ρεπό της και περνάμε υπέροχα. 
Όλο αυτό το διάστημα, συζητούσα και με την ψυχολόγο μου και με ένα φίλο μου ψυχίατρο το τι με έβαλε σε τέτοια περιπέτεια. Έχω καταλήξει σε κάποια συμπεράσματα (και με τη βοήθειά τους) τα οποία θα αναφέρω αύριο-μεθαύριο. Συμπεράσματα που, σε κάποια σημεία τους, με εντυπωσίασαν, ειδικά όταν κατάλαβα πόσο αληθινά ήταν και πόσο βαθειά μέσα μου έπρεπε να τα ψάξω. Αυτά, όπως είπα, θα τα αναφέρω τις επόμενες μέρες. Σήμερα απλώς ένιωσα την ανάγκη να μοιραστώ μαζί σας το πόσο όμορφα νιώθω, απόλυτα αποστασιοποιημένος από τα σκοτάδια και τη μαυρίλα που έζησα το χειμώνα που πέρασε και έχοντας πλέον δίπλα μου μια θαυμάσια γυναίκα που με κάνει να πετάω και να θέλω να γευτώ κάθε σταγόνα ζωής και χαράς στο πλάι της. 
Αυτά για την ώρα. Τα υπόλοιπα σε λίγες μέρες. Σας χαιρετώ με όλη μου την αγάπη.

----------


## elisabet

> Γεια και χαρά σε όλες και όλους. Πέρασε ήδη πολύς καιρός από τότε που έγραψα οτιδήποτε σχετικό με την ιστορία που με βασάνισε επί ένα τρίμηνο και βάλε το χειμώνα και πλέον νιώθω άλλος άνθρωπος. Ξεκινώντας να πω ότι συζήτησα με την κοπέλα μου το περιστατικό στο μπαρ και στην αρχή δυσκολεύτηκε να το πιστέψει, στη συνέχεια έδειξε να ενοχλείται απ΄αυτό που έγινε (απόλυτα φυσιολογικό), στο τέλος το δέχτηκε ως ένα αναγκαίο γεγονός για να με βοηθήσει στην όσο το δυνατόν ευκολότερη απαγκίστρωση από την προηγούμενη ιστορία. Άλλωστε, το τι μου είχε συμβεί όλο το χειμώνα της το είχα διηγηθεί από το πρώτο κιόλας ραντεβού μας και η στάση της απέναντί μου υπήρξε από την αρχή υποστηρικτική. Είμαστε μαζί, δυστυχώς θα δουλέψει σε άλλη πόλη το καλοκαίρι (ήδη ξεκίνησε από τις αρχές Μαίου), αλλά βρισκόμαστε πολύ συχνά στα ρεπό της και περνάμε υπέροχα. 
> Όλο αυτό το διάστημα, συζητούσα και με την ψυχολόγο μου και με ένα φίλο μου ψυχίατρο το τι με έβαλε σε τέτοια περιπέτεια. Έχω καταλήξει σε κάποια συμπεράσματα (και με τη βοήθειά τους) τα οποία θα αναφέρω αύριο-μεθαύριο. Συμπεράσματα που, σε κάποια σημεία τους, με εντυπωσίασαν, ειδικά όταν κατάλαβα πόσο αληθινά ήταν και πόσο βαθειά μέσα μου έπρεπε να τα ψάξω. Αυτά, όπως είπα, θα τα αναφέρω τις επόμενες μέρες. Σήμερα απλώς ένιωσα την ανάγκη να μοιραστώ μαζί σας το πόσο όμορφα νιώθω, απόλυτα αποστασιοποιημένος από τα σκοτάδια και τη μαυρίλα που έζησα το χειμώνα που πέρασε και έχοντας πλέον δίπλα μου μια θαυμάσια γυναίκα που με κάνει να πετάω και να θέλω να γευτώ κάθε σταγόνα ζωής και χαράς στο πλάι της. 
> Αυτά για την ώρα. Τα υπόλοιπα σε λίγες μέρες. Σας χαιρετώ με όλη μου την αγάπη.


Αμα σου πω οτι σημερα που χαζευα στο φορουμ σκέφτηκα την ιστορία σου κι αναρωτήθηκα τι να γίνεται...!
Με πρόλαβες και δεν σου έγραψα να σε ρωτήσω.

----------


## Remedy

μεγαλη αλλαγη στην διαθεση σου μεσα σε 20 μερες αυγερη.
μακαρι ολα να πανε καλα και στην συνεχεια.
στο ευχομαι.

----------


## avgeris

Εμφανίστηκα ξανά στο φόρουμ για να γράψω κάποια πράγματα σχετικά κυρίως με το πως είμαι πλέον εγώ και το πως εξελίσσεται η ζωή μου.
Πριν ξεκινήσω, να αναφέρω απλώς ότι η κοπέλα του facebook πριν από 20 μέρες έκανε αίτημα φιλίας σε ένα από τους φίλους μου και το ανακάλυψα όταν στις ενημερώσεις μου ανέφερε το γνωστό «ο x και η y είναι πλέον φίλοι». Το «παράξενο» είναι πως ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος, που τον γνωρίζω προσωπικά και έχουμε πιει πολλές μπύρες μαζί, έχει δεσμό με μια πολύ κολλητή μου φίλη (ήταν η πρώτη-πρώτη στην οποία είχα αναφέρει την ιστορία από το ξεκίνημά της). Με αυτή την κοπέλα, έχουμε φωτογραφηθεί πολλές φορές σε εξόδους μας (είμαστε στην ίδια παρέα), οι περισσότερες φωτογραφίες τραβήχτηκαν από τον φίλο μου με τον οποίο έχει δεσμό. Αυτές οι φωτογραφίες αποτελούσαν πάντα αίτιο άγριων ξεσπασμάτων ζηλοφθονίας εκ μέρους της κοπέλας του facebook, αναφερόταν μάλιστα στην κολλητή μου με χαρακτηρισμούς εντελώς χυδαίους και μειωτικούς και κάθε φορά που προσπαθούσα να την «επαναφέρω στην τάξη» μου έλεγε ότι την υπερασπίζομαι επειδή την «πηδάω κρυφά από το αγόρι της»!!!! Έλεγε μάλιστα ότι το αγόρι της της άρεσε πολύ, την γοητεύει και θα ήθελε να κάνει δεσμό μαζί του!!! Όλα αυτά λοιπόν ήρθαν και «έδεσαν» με το αίτημα φιλίας που του έκανε δυο μήνες και κάτι από τη μέρα που της γύρισα την πλάτη και δεν ασχολήθηκα ξανά μαζί της παρά τις προσεγγίσεις της. Δεν είχαν κανένα κοινό γνωστό, ο μόνος κοινός γνωστός τους ήμουν εγώ. Θεωρώ ότι δεν ήταν τυχαία η κίνησή της, μπορώ να υποπτευτώ κάποιους λόγους (τους οποίους δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αναφέρω). Μόλις το είδα, του έστειλα μήνυμα ρωτώντας τον τι έγινε με αυτή την κοπέλα και αν την ξέρει, μου απάντησε ότι εκείνη του είχε στείλει αίτημα φιλίας, ένα στα πολλά που έχει καθημερινά (δουλεύει σε ένα χώρο με έντονη κοινωνική δραστηριότητα και γνωριμίες) και δεν είχε ιδέα ποια είναι. Γέλασα και του είπα «η αιτία που έκανες να με δεις καιρό στα στέκια μας. Ρώτησε και την….. (την κοπέλα του) να σου πει». 
Έτσι κι αλλιώς, πλέον δεν κοιτάω καν το προφίλ της, δεν με νοιάζει καν αν μπει ή δεν μπει για θεραπεία, αν γίνει ή δεν γίνει καλά, αν στρώσει ή όχι τη ζωή της. Τη μέρα που ξύπνησα με την κοπέλα μου αγκαλιά (εκμεταλλευτήκαμε ένα διήμερο ρεπό της και πήγαμε ταξιδάκι, μέχρι τότε ποτέ δεν είχαμε περάσει ολόκληρη τη νύχτα μαζί, βρισκόμασταν, βγαίναμε, κάναμε ό,τι κάναμε και κοιμόμασταν χωριστά), τη μέρα λοιπόν που ξύπνησα και την κρατούσα αγκαλιά ήταν η μέρα που όλα τα προηγούμενα είχαν «πεθάνει». Κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά. Της είπα μάλιστα όταν άνοιξε τα μάτια και με κοίταξε «ευχαριστώ που είσαι αληθινή» και το εννοούσα απόλυτα. Από εκείνη τη στιγμή, η κοπέλα του facebook είχε «πεθάνει» μέσα μου, έτσι πλέον αντιμετωπίζω την κατάσταση. Άλλωστε, και η συμβουλή του ψυχιάτρου, 4 μήνες πριν, ήταν «ξέκοψέ την και άρχισε να την πενθείς, μόνο έτσι θα κάνεις το βήμα μπροστά». Τότε μου ήταν αδιανόητα και τα δύο, ακόμα και όταν έγινε το πρώτο, δεν είχα καταφέρει το δεύτερο. Τώρα πλέον, έχουν συμβεί και τα δύο. Ακούγεται ίσως μακάβριο, αλλά μόνο «σκοτώνοντας» ό,τι σε πληγώνει, μπορείς να προχωρήσεις στη ζωή σου.
Συνεχίζω......

----------


## avgeris

Όλο το προηγούμενο διάστημα, μιλούσα με τον εαυτό μου και προσπαθούσα να κατανοήσω τι μου είχε συμβεί εκείνη τη σκοτεινή περίοδο της ζωής μου. Μιλούσα και με την ψυχολόγο μου, αλλά με εκείνη επικεντρωνόμουν κυρίως στο «μετά», στο «από δω και πέρα». Τυχαία, βρήκα ένα παλιό μου φίλο, ψυχίατρο και μου ζήτησε να του γράψω την ιστορία και να του τη στείλω σε e-mail. Συζητήσαμε πολύ πάνω σε αυτή και με βοήθησε να κατανοήσω πάρα πολλά πράγματα και να επιβεβαιώσω κάποια άλλα που ήδη υποπτευόμουν. Ότι π.χ. η κοπέλα εμφάνισε τη διαταραχή ίσως και από την εφηβική της ηλικία, σίγουρα πάντως πολύ νωρίς στη ζωή της (κάτι το οποίο πίστευα κι εγώ, όσο διάβαζα και ενημερωνόμουν για τη διπολική διαταραχή και μάθαινα περισσότερο για το δικό της παρελθόν). Επίσης, μου είπε ότι η κοπέλα δεν μπορεί να φέρεται έτσι μόνο υπό επήρεια διπολικής διαταραχής, σίγουρα υπάρχει και κάποια άλλη σοβαρή μορφή διαταραχής προσωπικότητας, μάλλον οριακή-μεταιχμιακή (κάτι που ταιριάζει με πολλές από τις συμπεριφορές της). Για συνοδό διαταραχή προσωπικότητας μου είχε μιλήσει και η ψυχολόγος μου και ο ψυχίατρος στον οποίο είχα απευθυνθεί (και ο οποίος θεωρούσε την περίπτωσή της «τρομερά δύσκολη»). Ο φίλος μου έκλεισε την ανάλυσή του λέγοντας ότι ακόμα κι ΑΝ η κοπέλα ακολουθούσε κατά γράμμα ΟΛΕΣ τις θεραπευτικές συμβουλές των γιατρών της πριν, κατά τη διάρκεια αλλά και μετά την απαραίτητη νοσηλεία της και ΑΝ υπάκουε σε όλα τα θεραπευτικά σχήματα, πάλι θα χρειαζόταν μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα (μου είπε ίσως και δύο χρόνια) για να υπάρξει μια εικόνα βελτίωσης των συμπτωμάτων της (και πάλι, όχι «κανονικοποίηση» ‘’όπως ανέφερε χαρακτηριστικά). Στο τέλος, μου είπε «…όλα αυτά τα ΑΝ δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να συμβούν ποτέ». Δεν χρειαζόταν να μου πει κάτι άλλο. 
Συζητώντας μαζί του, κατέληξα σε ένα συμπέρασμα που με συγκλόνισε στην αρχή, αλλά θεωρώ ότι ανταποκρίνεται στην αλήθεια. Ουσιαστικά, αν χωρίσουμε την ιστορία σε δύο μέρη, η συμπεριφορά μου στο πρώτο μέρος (της άγνοιάς μου για την κατάστασή της) μπορεί να θεωρηθεί «φυσιολογική», στο μέτρο ενός πληγωμένου εγωισμού και του έντονου και δυνατού έρωτα που ένιωθα για μια κοπέλα που μου φαινόταν τόσο «αλλιώτικη»: μποέμισσα, ανεξάρτητη, ταλαντούχα καλλιτέχνις, απελευθερωμένη σεξουαλικά, «τρελή», σε συνδυασμό με την ομορφιά της και το ενδιαφέρον που έδειχνε για μένα. Ως εκεί, θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μιλήσει για μια ιστορία καθημερινή, έστω και με την ιδιαιτερότητα της φεϊσμπουκικής γνωριμίας. 
Από τη στιγμή όμως που μαθαίνω για την κατάστασή της και πλέον η διαφαινόμενη διπολική διαταραχή γίνεται ουσιαστικά η εξήγηση όλων των μυστήριων συμπεριφορών, εκεί, «χάνω εντελώς τη μπάλα». Πιστεύω ότι μόνο εγώ μπορώ να τη βοηθήσω (προέκταση του «πληγωμένου εγωισμού» που είχα στο στάδιο της άγνοιας) και σιγά-σιγά, μπαίνω σε ένα ακόμα πιο επικίνδυνο μονοπάτι. Αρχίζω να ερωτεύομαι όχι πλέον την ίδια αλλά ΤΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΤΗΣ. Έτσι εξηγείται ότι προσπαθούσα να ταυτιστώ πλήρως μαζί της, να αποδείξω πρώτα στον εαυτό μου και μετά σε όλους τους άλλους ότι κι εγώ είμαι ΨΥΧΩΤΙΚΟΣ και ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ !!! Κάθε φυσιολογική παιδική, εφηβική ή νεανική παρασπονδία ή ξεροκεφαλιά μου μεγεθυνόταν και διογκωνόταν στη φαντασία μου με σκοπό να αποδείξω, μέσω αυτών, μια παθολογική συμπεριφορά, ανάλογη διπολικής διαταραχής. Και αυτό προσπαθούσα να περάσω και στην κοπέλα (κοίτα κι εγώ πόσο «ψυχάκι» είμαι) αλλά και σε γνωστούς και φίλους, οι οποίοι είχαν αρχίσει να ανησυχούν για μένα και το έδειχναν με μηνύματά τους, τα οποία, τότε, μου προξενούσαν σχεδόν δυσφορία («τι να καταλάβετε εσείς, εγώ πάσχω από διπολική διαταραχή, το δείχνει το παρελθόν μου, αφήστε με ήσυχο», λόγια που δεν είπα ποτέ, ευτυχώς, αλλά σίγουρα τα σκεφτόμουν έντονα). Υπήρχαν αρκετές περιπτώσεις που έβγαινα με την παρέα μου και, λόγω της έντασης που κουβαλούσα από την ιστορία, με έπιανε μια κατάσταση «μανίας», μια τάση να ξενυχτήσω κάνοντας τρέλες, πίνοντας και φλερτάροντας με «υπαρκτές» γυναίκες, και αυτό ακριβώς με έκανε να πιστεύω ακόμα πιο πολύ στην ύπαρξη της διαταραχής – και, το χειρότερο, να «καυχιέμαι» γι’ αυτήν. Ο ψυχίατρος με είχε διαβεβαιώσει ότι αυτά όλα αφορούν απλώς ένα χαρακτήρα λίγο «φευγάτο» και «ιδιαίτερο», δεν στήριζαν από πουθενά οποιαδήποτε διάγνωση μανίας ή υπομανίας και σχετιζόταν μόνο με την έντονη εξάρτηση που είχα στην παρουσία γυναικών δίπλα μου και γύρω μου, η οποία με έκανε να ξεφεύγω κάποιες στιγμές. Αυτή η ανάγκη να περιτριγυρίζομαι από γυναίκες, να τις κεντρίζω την προσοχή, ήταν και η γενεσιουργός αιτία των όποιων «εκκεντρικών» συμπεριφορών μου και όχι κάποια ψυχοπαθολογία. Εγώ όμως, επί ένα δίμηνο σχεδόν, είχα πειστεί για το ότι έπασχα κι εγώ, το χαιρόμουν και το απολάμβανα, αναζητούσα τρόπο να ζήσω από κοντά ένα άτομο σε κρίση μανιακού επεισοδίου για να «ρουφήξω» κάθε στιγμή μαζί του. Εδώ ακριβώς εξηγείται η τυφλή προσήλωσή μου και η άνευ όρων προσπάθεια να συναντήσω την κοπέλα του facebook, εδώ εξηγείται και το γιατί ένιωσα τελικά τόσο ωραία όταν έγινε το περιστατικό με την άλλη κοπέλα στο μπαρ. Ζώντας δυο ώρες δίπλα σε ένα άτομο με στοιχεία ανάλογα του υπερσεξουαλισμού ενός μανιακού επεισοδίου, απομυθοποιήθηκε μέσα μου όλο αυτό που είχα πλάσει, στο μυαλό μου, τόσο για την κοπελιά του facebook, όσο και για τον εαυτό μου. Κατάλαβα πως δεν ήθελα πλέον την παραμικρή επαφή με ανθρώπους που εμφανίζουν τέτοιες συμπεριφορές, ακόμα δε περισσότερο για τον εαυτό μου. Ο «έρωτας» στην διπολική διαταραχή ξεφούσκωσε μονομιάς, ένας έρωτας που συνέχιζα να έχω ακόμα και ένα μήνα μετά το οριστικό αντίο με την κοπέλα του facebook, αφού ουσιαστικά, με τη διπολική διαταραχή ήμουν ερωτευμένος, με τη μανία και τη «μέθη» που προσφέρει όπως πίστευα χωρίς τίμημα. Το τίμημα το είδα στην κοπέλα του μπαρ, ρωτώντας μάλιστα το φίλο μου, ιδιοκτήτη του μπαρ, λίγες μέρες αργότερα, μου είπε «Τι να σου πω, ξέφυγες απ’ τη μια και έπεσες στην άλλη που είναι για ψυχίατρο». Όχι, δεν ήθελα με τίποτα κάτι τέτοιο στη ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΖΩΗ…..
Όσο το σκεφτόμουν, τόσο κατέληγα πιο πολύ στο συμπέρασμα ότι αυτό που με «έδενε» στην ιστορία ήταν η ύπαρξη της διπολικής διαταραχής και όχι η κοπέλα. Ακόμα κι όταν αγνοούσα εντελώς τι συνέβαινε, αυτό που με έκανε να τη θέλω και να τη σκέφτομαι συνέχεια ήταν αυτό που έβγαζε η διαταραχή της. Όλα αυτά που θεωρούσα «μποέμ», «αλλιώτικα», «τρελαμένα», «ιδιαίτερα», «εκκεντρικά», ίσως ακόμα και το εκπληκτικό καλλιτεχνικό της ταλέντο, ήταν αποτελέσματα της διαταραχής της. Χωρίς αυτά, που τη συνόδευαν μάλιστα από πολύ νωρίς σε σημείο να γίνουν «υπογραφή» της, δεν θα ήταν κάτι περισσότερο από μια καθημερινή, απλή κοπέλα, σαν και την πλειοψηφία των όσων γνωρίζω. Ακόμα και το σεξ-απίλ που έβγαζε στις φωτογραφίες της, το σπινθηροβόλο γεμάτο υποσχέσεις βλέμμα (μέχρι τουλάχιστον τα μέσα του 2015, από εκεί και μετά άρχισαν τα σοβαρά προβλήματα), ακόμα και αυτά, σίγουρα σχετιζόταν με την υπερσεξουαλικότητα και την υπερδραστηριότητα που της «χάριζαν» τα συχνά επεισόδια μανίας. 
Αυτό που μου έμεινε πλέον αντικατοπτρίζεται στα λόγια που είπα στην κοπέλα μου όταν ξύπνησα και τη βρήκα στην αγκαλιά μου. «Ευχαριστώ που είσαι αληθινή». Πλέον, νιώθω υπέροχα που σχετίζομαι με ανθρώπους «λειτουργικούς», ο καθένας με τα προβλήματά του ίσως, αλλά αν μη τι άλλο, «καθημερινούς», «υπαρκτούς», «ορατούς». Όχι σε ένα φαντασιακό too good to be true, αλλά σκέτο και πραγματικό true…..και μου έχει βγει η ανάγκη να είμαι όσο πιο πολύ μπορώ με φίλους και γνωστούς, ειδικά τώρα που μπαίνει το καλοκαίρι, να νιώθω την επαφή με ανθρώπους που μπορείς να τους δεις, να τους αγγίξεις, να τους αγκαλιάσεις. Και να βγάλω όλη μου την «τρέλα» μαζί με μια γυναίκα που έχει κάνει τα πάντα να με βοηθήσει να το ξεπεράσω και νιώθω υπέροχα όταν είναι στην αγκαλιά μου. Και δε χάνω την ευκαιρία να την κρατάω αγκαλιά, να τη σφίγγω δυνατά. Άλλωστε, κι εγώ την έχω βοηθήσει σε κάποια δικά της προβλήματα, κάτι που μου έδωσε μεγάλη χαρά και που η ίδια εκτίμησε πάρα πολύ.

----------


## avgeris

Δε νομίζω ότι έχω να προσθέσω κάτι. Ίσως μια μικρή «πινελιά», να αποκαλύψω ένα στοιχείο «ταυτότητας». Να αναφέρω πράγματα με τα οποία ασχολούμαι ως χόμπι, τα οποία λατρεύω να κάνω όλο το χρόνο, ειδικά βέβαια τους μήνες από Μάρτη έως Νοέμβρη. Πράγματα που θα βοηθήσουν να καταλάβει ο καθένας κάποια έστω μικρά στοιχεία του χαρακτήρα μου. 
Ασχολούμαι με πάθος με τα σπορ, κυρίως αυτά που θα μπορούσαν να χαρακτηριστούν extreme sports. Κολύμπι σε ανοιχτή θάλασσα μεγάλων αποστάσεων, τρέξιμο σε βουνό σε υψόμετρο και τρέξιμο σε ανώμαλο δρόμο, κυρίως αυτά (στα οποία συμμετέχω και σε αγώνες οπουδήποτε στην Ελλάδα) αλλά και ράφτινγκ, αναρρίχηση, mountain bike, παλιότερα κωπηλασία κλπ., όλα αυτά βέβαια εντελώς ερασιτεχνικά και στα πλαίσια ενός χόμπι. Μπάσκετ, ποδόσφαιρο, πινγκ-πονγκ, μπιτς-βόλεϊ, σκοποβολή είναι επίσης στο κάδρο δραστηριοτήτων μου. Δραστηριότητες που μόνο άνθρωπο εσωστρεφή και «καναπεδάτο» δεν φανερώνουν. Ούτε άνθρωπο που δεν αγαπάει την «ελευθερία» και την «ανεξαρτησία». Και όμως, επί ένα δίμηνο περίπου είχα κλειστεί στον εαυτό μου, σε ένα καναπέ με ένα τηλέφωνο ή ένα pc και εξαρτημένος από μια ιστορία που μου στερούσε την παραμικρή έννοια ελευθερίας. Είχα δε παρατήσει οποιαδήποτε δραστηριότητά μου στο διάστημα από 20 Δεκεμβρίου μέχρι 15 Ιανουαρίου και όχι λόγω καιρικών συνθηκών, που ποτέ δεν αποτέλεσαν πρόβλημα για μένα. Ευτυχώς, στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, επανήλθα αμέσως και ανέλαβα δράση, ξαναρχίζοντας τις προπονήσεις μου κανονικά. Στα υπόλοιπα (κλείσιμο στον εαυτό μου και πλήρης, τυφλή εξάρτηση από μια προβληματική ιστορία που μου στερούσε την παραμικρή ελεύθερη βούληση), χρειάστηκε να περάσει ακόμα λίγος καιρός για να ξαναβρώ τον εαυτό μου. Ευτυχώς, τον ξαναβρήκα. Για τα καλά. Και έχω επιστρέψει στις παλιές, καλές μου συνήθειες. Στις παρέες μου, τους φίλους μου, τα στέκια μου. Σε μια σχέση αληθινή, πραγματική. Και φυσικά στους αγώνες μου, που βρίσκονται σε μεγάλη άνθηση από την άνοιξη και μετά……

Να είστε καλά. Και να προσέχετε τον εαυτό σας. Κάτι ξέρω που σας το λέω….

----------


## elis

Θα σου πω κάτι αλλά δεν ξέρω πως θα το πάρεις οι φυσιολογικοί πρώτον είστε βαρετοί όσο δεν πάει κ δεύτερον μπορούμε να σας εκμεταλευτουμε πανευκολα οπότε από μακριά κι αγαπημένοι εσύ στην υπέροχη ζωή σου κι εμείς στην υπέροχη δική μας

----------


## avgeris

> Θα σου πω κάτι αλλά δεν ξέρω πως θα το πάρεις οι φυσιολογικοί πρώτον είστε βαρετοί όσο δεν πάει κ δεύτερον μπορούμε να σας εκμεταλευτουμε πανευκολα οπότε από μακριά κι αγαπημένοι εσύ στην υπέροχη ζωή σου κι εμείς στην υπέροχη δική μας


Χαχαχα....έχεις δίκιο.
Πρώτα απ' όλα, έχοντας περάσει από το αρρωστημένο στάδιο να θέλω να ταυτιστώ με κάτι "μη φυσιολογικό", είναι όμορφο να ακούω να με κατατάσσουν στους "φυσιολογικούς". Γι αυτό πάλεψα, γι αυτό αγωνίστηκα. 
Πάμε παρακάτω.

Ναι, είμαι βαρετός. Όντως. Δεν ξέρεις πόσο βαρετό είναι να έχεις δραστηριότητες στη φύση, στη θάλασσα, στο βουνό, στο δάσος, στην εξοχή. Πολύ πιο ενδιαφέρον θα ήταν να ήμουν κλεισμένος σε τέσσερα ντουβάρια, να μιλάω για "περασμένα μεγαλεία" και να το παίζω θεογκόμενα στο facebook. Φοβερά βαρετοί οι "φυσιολογικοί", έχεις δίκιο, μας γνώρισες και μας συναναστράφηκες όλους μας. Είδα κι εγώ προκοπή που βρήκα με το "μη φυσοιολογικό".

Να "μας" εκμεταλλευτείτε.....αν κρίνω από την μαύρη κι άραχνη εμπειρία μου, είναι πολύ εύκολο να φλομώσεις κάποιον στο ψέμα στην ασφάλεια που σου δίνει το ίντερνετ. Ειδικά όταν ο άλλος δεν είναι υποψιασμένος. Αλλά δεν είναι αποκλειστικό προνόμιό "σας" (το "σας" σε οτιδήποτε τοποθετείς τον εαυτό σου σε αντιδιαστολή με "εμάς"). Οποιοσδήποτε θέλει να ζήσει στην ψευτιά, την υποκρισία και την "απάτη" μπορεί να το πετύχει. "Φυσιολογικός" και μη. Πάντως, τέτοιου είδους άτομα σαν και του λόγου της, πλέον δεν μπορούν να με εκμεταλλευτούν.

Οι γενικεύσεις σου πάντα ήταν ενδιαφέρουσες. Οι "βαρετοί φυσιολογικοί", οι "εκμεταλλευτές μη φυσιολογικοί".....κάποτε, με είχες κατατάξει, εντελώς αυθαίρετα φυσικά, στους "πλούσιους". Δεν είναι καθόλου κακό, τουναντίον μάλιστα, να είσαι ευτυχισμένος με αυτό που έχεις, ακόμα κι αν θεωρείται "μη φυσιολογικό" από τους υπόλοιπους. Αυτό, δεν σου δίνει το δικαίωμα να κρίνεις τους άλλους. Να τους θεωρείς βαρετούς μόνο και μόνο επειδή είναι ή θεωρούνται "φυσιολογικοί". Και να τους μιλάς με τον τρόπο που τους μιλάς, κρυμένος πίσω από μια κατάσταση που, στο μυαλό σου, σε "απενοχοποιεί" δήθεν απ΄ ό,τι και όσα πεις. Ορίστε λοιπόν, σου είπα κι εγώ κάτι χωρίς να ξέρω πως θα το πάρεις (και χωρίς να με ενδιαφέρει κιόλας).

Μην ανησυχείς, δεν σκόπευα ποτέ να ασχοληθώ με την υπέροχη ζωή σου. Με τη ζωή κανενός. Η ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΖΩΗ ΚΑΙ ΥΓΕΙΑ με ενδιαφέρει (άντε και 5-10 δικών μου ανθρώπων). Γι αυτό πρωτομπήκα στο φόρουμ δυόμιση μήνες πριν. Όχι για να κουτσομπολέψω τη ζωή σας....ούτε να σας κρίνω. Ήρθα, ενημερώθηκα, έφυγα. Αν αυτό σε ενόχλησε τόσο πολύ, λυπάμαι που δεν σου ζήτησα την άδεια. Μου αρκεί που κάποιοι ασχολήθηκαν σοβαρά με την ιστορία και με βοήθησαν. Χωρίς να χρειαστεί να πάρω την έγκρισή τους. Ούτε καν την αποδοχή τους.

Να είσαι καλά. Κάποτε ίσως καταλάβεις ότι οι υπόλοιποι άνθρωποι, "φυσιολογικοί" ή "μη φυσιολογικοί" δεν ήρθαν στον κόσμο για να τους κρίνεις και να τους κατακρίνεις......

----------


## elis

Ξέρεις γιατί είσαι πλούσιος θα σου πω πέραν ότι έψαξες κι έμαθες το παρελθόν της μεγάλη χαζομάρα αλλά αυτό είναι περιέργεια το άλλο που εκανεσ που δεν το κάνουν οι φτωχοί είναι ότι εφτασεσ το ρομάντζο σαράντα σελίδες οι φτωχοί ξέρεις τι λένε αυτή τι γουστάρω γιατί; Γιατί μ αρέσει τέλος εκεί σταματάνε φυσικά εκανεσ και άλλα αλλά αυτά είναι ενδεικτικά τέλος πάντων να μη στα πολυλογω εγώ είμαι φτωχός κ τρελλός κ αυτούς υποστηρίζω

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Avgeris ισχυουν οσα λες, τα εχω ζησει. Ζωντανα ομως σε σχεση και μου πηρε 2μιση μηνες και πολυ διαβασμα εδω μεσα μεχρι να συνελθω πλήρως. 
Αυτους τους 2μιση μηνες οντως ταυτιστηκα με την παθηση, σαν να μου ειπε δες φιλε τωρα τι τραβαω εγω. Επιανα τον εαυτο μου καποιες στιγμες να γοητευομαι απο την διαταραχη, να νομιζω οτι πασχω κι εγω, να ερχονται στιγμες που μπορουσα να χωθω σε οποια ηθελα χωρις τον παραμικρο δισταγμό. Μετα παλι χαλια, ηθελα να μεινω κλεισμενος σπιτι, να ξυπναω και να θελω να ξανακοιμηθω.
Ευτυχως συνηλθα σχεδον πληρες. 
Καταλαβα ειναι η αληθεια τι ζορι τραβανε αυτοι οι ανθρωποι. 
Elis ναι πιθανόν να ειναι βαρετοι για σενα, επειδη δεν βρισκεις νοημα σε αυτα που κανουν, δε σημαινει ομως οτι βαριουνται, ουτε οτι οι αλλοι τους βλεπουν βαρετους.
Για εμενα ηταν γαμω το τεστ αυτο, εφου εληξε χωρις παρατραγουδα. Πλεον οχι μονο δεν ειμαι ευκολα χειρισιμος, τις περνω πρεφα πριν καν αρθρωσουν τη πρωτη λεξη.

----------


## elis

δικαιωμα σασ να κανετε οτι θελετε μια γνωμη λεμε

----------


## avgeris

> Ξέρεις γιατί είσαι πλούσιος θα σου πω πέραν ότι έψαξες κι έμαθες το παρελθόν της μεγάλη χαζομάρα αλλά αυτό είναι περιέργεια το άλλο που εκανεσ που δεν το κάνουν οι φτωχοί είναι ότι εφτασεσ το ρομάντζο σαράντα σελίδες οι φτωχοί ξέρεις τι λένε αυτή τι γουστάρω γιατί; Γιατί μ αρέσει τέλος εκεί σταματάνε φυσικά εκανεσ και άλλα αλλά αυτά είναι ενδεικτικά τέλος πάντων να μη στα πολυλογω εγώ είμαι φτωχός κ τρελλός κ αυτούς υποστηρίζω



Καλά, ό,τι πεις, αφεντικό....

----------


## avgeris

> Avgeris ισχυουν οσα λες, τα εχω ζησει. Ζωντανα ομως σε σχεση και μου πηρε 2μιση μηνες και πολυ διαβασμα εδω μεσα μεχρι να συνελθω πλήρως. 
> Αυτους τους 2μιση μηνες οντως ταυτιστηκα με την παθηση, σαν να μου ειπε δες φιλε τωρα τι τραβαω εγω. Επιανα τον εαυτο μου καποιες στιγμες να γοητευομαι απο την διαταραχη, να νομιζω οτι πασχω κι εγω, να ερχονται στιγμες που μπορουσα να χωθω σε οποια ηθελα χωρις τον παραμικρο δισταγμό. Μετα παλι χαλια, ηθελα να μεινω κλεισμενος σπιτι, να ξυπναω και να θελω να ξανακοιμηθω.
> Ευτυχως συνηλθα σχεδον πληρες. 
> Καταλαβα ειναι η αληθεια τι ζορι τραβανε αυτοι οι ανθρωποι. 
> Elis ναι πιθανόν να ειναι βαρετοι για σενα, επειδη δεν βρισκεις νοημα σε αυτα που κανουν, δε σημαινει ομως οτι βαριουνται, ουτε οτι οι αλλοι τους βλεπουν βαρετους.
> Για εμενα ηταν γαμω το τεστ αυτο, εφου εληξε χωρις παρατραγουδα. Πλεον οχι μονο δεν ειμαι ευκολα χειρισιμος, τις περνω πρεφα πριν καν αρθρωσουν τη πρωτη λεξη.




Η τελευταία σου πρόταση κυρίως είναι όλα τα λεφτά. Πλέον έμαθα......και πολύ καλά μάλιστα....

----------


## elis

Μπράβο ρε παιδιά μάθατε από εμάς τι θέλετε; Θέλατε να μάθετε κ μάθατε το έργο μας το κάναμε τώρα τι θέλετε;

----------


## avgeris

> Μπράβο ρε παιδιά μάθατε από εμάς τι θέλετε; Θέλατε να μάθετε κ μάθατε το έργο μας το κάναμε τώρα τι θέλετε;



Να συζητήσουμε ήρεμα και ανθρώπινα, χωρίς ειρωνεία και απαξίωση, γι αυτό υπάρχουν τα φόρουμ....ή μήπως απαγορεύεται;

----------


## elis

Εγώ πρωσοπικα διαφωνώ με το πως τα παρουσιαζεισ στο είπα χίλιες φορές

----------


## avgeris

> Εγώ πρωσοπικα διαφωνώ με το πως τα παρουσιαζεισ στο είπα χίλιες φορές



Κι εγώ διαφωνώ στο να χαρακτηρίζεις ανθρώπους που δεν γνωρίζεις προσωπικά.....

----------


## elis

Δηλαδή τι να κάνω μετά από σαράντα σελίδες να μην έχω εικόνα;δηλαδή για σένα είναι όλοι το ίδιο;

----------


## elis

Για να σε βάλω στο κλίμα τα κορίτσια καταλαβαίνουν από την πρώτη παράγραφο τα πάντα εγώ προσπαθώ να τις φτάσω κ δεν μπορώ

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Elis εγω το εχω ξαναγραψει και αλλου. Εισαστε και γαμω τα ατομα, οντως, η παρορμητικοτητα και ολα αυτα εχουν τη φαση τους. Την κοπελα δεν τη μισησα με τη καμια. Απλα σε σχεση υπαρχει θεμα χοντρο, ειδικα αν υπαρξει ερωτας και κολλημα. 
Δεν εννοουμε οτι σαν ανθρωποι εισαστε κακοι, προς θεου δηλαδη.

----------


## elis

Για σχέση δεν κάνουμε στο λέω κι εγώ

----------


## λουλούδι

Γιατι ρε παιδια δεν κανουμε για σχεση; Δεν το καταλαβα αυτο. Γιατι τσουβαλιαζετε;

----------


## λουλούδι

> Όλο το προηγούμενο διάστημα, μιλούσα με τον εαυτό μου και προσπαθούσα να κατανοήσω τι μου είχε συμβεί εκείνη τη σκοτεινή περίοδο της ζωής μου. Μιλούσα και με την ψυχολόγο μου, αλλά με εκείνη επικεντρωνόμουν κυρίως στο «μετά», στο «από δω και πέρα». Τυχαία, βρήκα ένα παλιό μου φίλο, ψυχίατρο και μου ζήτησε να του γράψω την ιστορία και να του τη στείλω σε e-mail. Συζητήσαμε πολύ πάνω σε αυτή και με βοήθησε να κατανοήσω πάρα πολλά πράγματα και να επιβεβαιώσω κάποια άλλα που ήδη υποπτευόμουν. Ότι π.χ. η κοπέλα εμφάνισε τη διαταραχή ίσως και από την εφηβική της ηλικία, σίγουρα πάντως πολύ νωρίς στη ζωή της (κάτι το οποίο πίστευα κι εγώ, όσο διάβαζα και ενημερωνόμουν για τη διπολική διαταραχή και μάθαινα περισσότερο για το δικό της παρελθόν). Επίσης, μου είπε ότι η κοπέλα δεν μπορεί να φέρεται έτσι μόνο υπό επήρεια διπολικής διαταραχής, σίγουρα υπάρχει και κάποια άλλη σοβαρή μορφή διαταραχής προσωπικότητας, μάλλον οριακή-μεταιχμιακή (κάτι που ταιριάζει με πολλές από τις συμπεριφορές της). Για συνοδό διαταραχή προσωπικότητας μου είχε μιλήσει και η ψυχολόγος μου και ο ψυχίατρος στον οποίο είχα απευθυνθεί (και ο οποίος θεωρούσε την περίπτωσή της «τρομερά δύσκολη»). Ο φίλος μου έκλεισε την ανάλυσή του λέγοντας ότι ακόμα κι ΑΝ η κοπέλα ακολουθούσε κατά γράμμα ΟΛΕΣ τις θεραπευτικές συμβουλές των γιατρών της πριν, κατά τη διάρκεια αλλά και μετά την απαραίτητη νοσηλεία της και ΑΝ υπάκουε σε όλα τα θεραπευτικά σχήματα, πάλι θα χρειαζόταν μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα (μου είπε ίσως και δύο χρόνια) για να υπάρξει μια εικόνα βελτίωσης των συμπτωμάτων της (και πάλι, όχι «κανονικοποίηση» ‘’όπως ανέφερε χαρακτηριστικά). Στο τέλος, μου είπε «…όλα αυτά τα ΑΝ δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να συμβούν ποτέ». Δεν χρειαζόταν να μου πει κάτι άλλο. 
> Συζητώντας μαζί του, κατέληξα σε ένα συμπέρασμα που με συγκλόνισε στην αρχή, αλλά θεωρώ ότι ανταποκρίνεται στην αλήθεια. Ουσιαστικά, αν χωρίσουμε την ιστορία σε δύο μέρη, η συμπεριφορά μου στο πρώτο μέρος (της άγνοιάς μου για την κατάστασή της) μπορεί να θεωρηθεί «φυσιολογική», στο μέτρο ενός πληγωμένου εγωισμού και του έντονου και δυνατού έρωτα που ένιωθα για μια κοπέλα που μου φαινόταν τόσο «αλλιώτικη»: μποέμισσα, ανεξάρτητη, ταλαντούχα καλλιτέχνις, απελευθερωμένη σεξουαλικά, «τρελή», σε συνδυασμό με την ομορφιά της και το ενδιαφέρον που έδειχνε για μένα. Ως εκεί, θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μιλήσει για μια ιστορία καθημερινή, έστω και με την ιδιαιτερότητα της φεϊσμπουκικής γνωριμίας. 
> Από τη στιγμή όμως που μαθαίνω για την κατάστασή της και πλέον η διαφαινόμενη διπολική διαταραχή γίνεται ουσιαστικά η εξήγηση όλων των μυστήριων συμπεριφορών, εκεί, «χάνω εντελώς τη μπάλα». Πιστεύω ότι μόνο εγώ μπορώ να τη βοηθήσω (προέκταση του «πληγωμένου εγωισμού» που είχα στο στάδιο της άγνοιας) και σιγά-σιγά, μπαίνω σε ένα ακόμα πιο επικίνδυνο μονοπάτι. Αρχίζω να ερωτεύομαι όχι πλέον την ίδια αλλά ΤΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΤΗΣ. Έτσι εξηγείται ότι προσπαθούσα να ταυτιστώ πλήρως μαζί της, να αποδείξω πρώτα στον εαυτό μου και μετά σε όλους τους άλλους ότι κι εγώ είμαι ΨΥΧΩΤΙΚΟΣ και ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ !!! Κάθε φυσιολογική παιδική, εφηβική ή νεανική παρασπονδία ή ξεροκεφαλιά μου μεγεθυνόταν και διογκωνόταν στη φαντασία μου με σκοπό να αποδείξω, μέσω αυτών, μια παθολογική συμπεριφορά, ανάλογη διπολικής διαταραχής. Και αυτό προσπαθούσα να περάσω και στην κοπέλα (κοίτα κι εγώ πόσο «ψυχάκι» είμαι) αλλά και σε γνωστούς και φίλους, οι οποίοι είχαν αρχίσει να ανησυχούν για μένα και το έδειχναν με μηνύματά τους, τα οποία, τότε, μου προξενούσαν σχεδόν δυσφορία («τι να καταλάβετε εσείς, εγώ πάσχω από διπολική διαταραχή, το δείχνει το παρελθόν μου, αφήστε με ήσυχο», λόγια που δεν είπα ποτέ, ευτυχώς, αλλά σίγουρα τα σκεφτόμουν έντονα). Υπήρχαν αρκετές περιπτώσεις που έβγαινα με την παρέα μου και, λόγω της έντασης που κουβαλούσα από την ιστορία, με έπιανε μια κατάσταση «μανίας», μια τάση να ξενυχτήσω κάνοντας τρέλες, πίνοντας και φλερτάροντας με «υπαρκτές» γυναίκες, και αυτό ακριβώς με έκανε να πιστεύω ακόμα πιο πολύ στην ύπαρξη της διαταραχής – και, το χειρότερο, να «καυχιέμαι» γι’ αυτήν. Ο ψυχίατρος με είχε διαβεβαιώσει ότι αυτά όλα αφορούν απλώς ένα χαρακτήρα λίγο «φευγάτο» και «ιδιαίτερο», δεν στήριζαν από πουθενά οποιαδήποτε διάγνωση μανίας ή υπομανίας και σχετιζόταν μόνο με την έντονη εξάρτηση που είχα στην παρουσία γυναικών δίπλα μου και γύρω μου, η οποία με έκανε να ξεφεύγω κάποιες στιγμές. Αυτή η ανάγκη να περιτριγυρίζομαι από γυναίκες, να τις κεντρίζω την προσοχή, ήταν και η γενεσιουργός αιτία των όποιων «εκκεντρικών» συμπεριφορών μου και όχι κάποια ψυχοπαθολογία. Εγώ όμως, επί ένα δίμηνο σχεδόν, είχα πειστεί για το ότι έπασχα κι εγώ, το χαιρόμουν και το απολάμβανα, αναζητούσα τρόπο να ζήσω από κοντά ένα άτομο σε κρίση μανιακού επεισοδίου για να «ρουφήξω» κάθε στιγμή μαζί του. Εδώ ακριβώς εξηγείται η τυφλή προσήλωσή μου και η άνευ όρων προσπάθεια να συναντήσω την κοπέλα του facebook, εδώ εξηγείται και το γιατί ένιωσα τελικά τόσο ωραία όταν έγινε το περιστατικό με την άλλη κοπέλα στο μπαρ. Ζώντας δυο ώρες δίπλα σε ένα άτομο με στοιχεία ανάλογα του υπερσεξουαλισμού ενός μανιακού επεισοδίου, απομυθοποιήθηκε μέσα μου όλο αυτό που είχα πλάσει, στο μυαλό μου, τόσο για την κοπελιά του facebook, όσο και για τον εαυτό μου. Κατάλαβα πως δεν ήθελα πλέον την παραμικρή επαφή με ανθρώπους που εμφανίζουν τέτοιες συμπεριφορές, ακόμα δε περισσότερο για τον εαυτό μου. Ο «έρωτας» στην διπολική διαταραχή ξεφούσκωσε μονομιάς, ένας έρωτας που συνέχιζα να έχω ακόμα και ένα μήνα μετά το οριστικό αντίο με την κοπέλα του facebook, αφού ουσιαστικά, με τη διπολική διαταραχή ήμουν ερωτευμένος, με τη μανία και τη «μέθη» που προσφέρει όπως πίστευα χωρίς τίμημα. Το τίμημα το είδα στην κοπέλα του μπαρ, ρωτώντας μάλιστα το φίλο μου, ιδιοκτήτη του μπαρ, λίγες μέρες αργότερα, μου είπε «Τι να σου πω, ξέφυγες απ’ τη μια και έπεσες στην άλλη που είναι για ψυχίατρο». Όχι, δεν ήθελα με τίποτα κάτι τέτοιο στη ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΖΩΗ…..
> Όσο το σκεφτόμουν, τόσο κατέληγα πιο πολύ στο συμπέρασμα ότι αυτό που με «έδενε» στην ιστορία ήταν η ύπαρξη της διπολικής διαταραχής και όχι η κοπέλα. Ακόμα κι όταν αγνοούσα εντελώς τι συνέβαινε, αυτό που με έκανε να τη θέλω και να τη σκέφτομαι συνέχεια ήταν αυτό που έβγαζε η διαταραχή της. Όλα αυτά που θεωρούσα «μποέμ», «αλλιώτικα», «τρελαμένα», «ιδιαίτερα», «εκκεντρικά», ίσως ακόμα και το εκπληκτικό καλλιτεχνικό της ταλέντο, ήταν αποτελέσματα της διαταραχής της. Χωρίς αυτά, που τη συνόδευαν μάλιστα από πολύ νωρίς σε σημείο να γίνουν «υπογραφή» της, δεν θα ήταν κάτι περισσότερο από μια καθημερινή, απλή κοπέλα, σαν και την πλειοψηφία των όσων γνωρίζω. Ακόμα και το σεξ-απίλ που έβγαζε στις φωτογραφίες της, το σπινθηροβόλο γεμάτο υποσχέσεις βλέμμα (μέχρι τουλάχιστον τα μέσα του 2015, από εκεί και μετά άρχισαν τα σοβαρά προβλήματα), ακόμα και αυτά, σίγουρα σχετιζόταν με την υπερσεξουαλικότητα και την υπερδραστηριότητα που της «χάριζαν» τα συχνά επεισόδια μανίας. 
> Αυτό που μου έμεινε πλέον αντικατοπτρίζεται στα λόγια που είπα στην κοπέλα μου όταν ξύπνησα και τη βρήκα στην αγκαλιά μου. «Ευχαριστώ που είσαι αληθινή». Πλέον, νιώθω υπέροχα που σχετίζομαι με ανθρώπους «λειτουργικούς», ο καθένας με τα προβλήματά του ίσως, αλλά αν μη τι άλλο, «καθημερινούς», «υπαρκτούς», «ορατούς». Όχι σε ένα φαντασιακό too good to be true, αλλά σκέτο και πραγματικό true…..και μου έχει βγει η ανάγκη να είμαι όσο πιο πολύ μπορώ με φίλους και γνωστούς, ειδικά τώρα που μπαίνει το καλοκαίρι, να νιώθω την επαφή με ανθρώπους που μπορείς να τους δεις, να τους αγγίξεις, να τους αγκαλιάσεις. Και να βγάλω όλη μου την «τρέλα» μαζί με μια γυναίκα που έχει κάνει τα πάντα να με βοηθήσει να το ξεπεράσω και νιώθω υπέροχα όταν είναι στην αγκαλιά μου. Και δε χάνω την ευκαιρία να την κρατάω αγκαλιά, να τη σφίγγω δυνατά. Άλλωστε, κι εγώ την έχω βοηθήσει σε κάποια δικά της προβλήματα, κάτι που μου έδωσε μεγάλη χαρά και που η ίδια εκτίμησε πάρα πολύ.


Ρε φιλε, τι θες να μας πεις οτι εσυ που εισαι λογικος εισαι ο καλος και εμεις που εχουμε καποιο προβλημα υγειας ειμαστε οι παρανοικοι οι παραξενοι οι αθλιοι; Ελεος για τα μηνυματα που περνας. Εγω νομιζω οτι εσυ εχεις προβλημα και οχι η κοπελα.

----------


## λουλούδι

Θελω να πω ενα μεγαλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σε ολους σας που καταφερατε να τελειωσει αυτη η σχεση και ευχομαι να σας κανουν το ιδιο στην δικη σας σχεση, να πειθουν το αγορι σας η το κοριτσι σας οτι πρεπει να σας χωρισει, ΜΠΡΑΒΟ και στο θεματοθετη που σας ακουσε. Να σας υπενθυμισω, πως η χειροτερη διαταραχη ειναι αυτη του χαρακτηρα και η χειροτερη βρωμια αυτη της ψυχης!! Καλημερα σε ολους τους ρατσιστες του φορουμ!!!!!!!

----------


## λουλούδι

> Για σχέση δεν κάνουμε στο λέω κι εγώ


Εισαι μεγαλος βλακας τελικα εσυ τα εκανες ολα μαζι με κανα δυο φιλους σου

----------


## elis

εμενα με παρακολουθουν κουκλα μου κοψανε τα φαρμακα ενημερωσου πρωτα κ μετα μιλα

----------


## ScreamAger

Καλημέρα. Πώς μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω με τον avgeris? Διότι εχω γνωρισει μια κοπέλα κ η ιστορία έχει πολλές ομοιότητες...

----------


## Remedy

> Καλημέρα. Πώς μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω με τον avgeris? Διότι εχω γνωρισει μια κοπέλα κ η ιστορία έχει πολλές ομοιότητες...


οταν συμπληρωσεις 50 μηνυματα, μπορεις να του στειλεις προσωπικο μηνυμα.
διαφορετικα, με αυτο που εκανες ανεβαζοντας το μηνυμα του, αν μπαινει ακομα, θα το δει.

----------


## ScreamAger

> οταν συμπληρωσεις 50 μηνυματα, μπορεις να του στειλεις προσωπικο μηνυμα.
> διαφορετικα, με αυτο που εκανες ανεβαζοντας το μηνυμα του, αν μπαινει ακομα, θα το δει.


Όπως βλέπεις, Remedy, προσπαθώ να βγάλω ακρη κ να εντοπίσω την κοπέλα...

----------


## oboro

> Όπως βλέπεις, Remedy, προσπαθώ να βγάλω ακρη κ να εντοπίσω την κοπέλα...


Εισαι σε λαθος δρομο τοτε. Τι ελπιζεις να επιτυχεις με αυτη τη στρατηγικη;

----------


## ScreamAger

> Εισαι σε λαθος δρομο τοτε. Τι ελπιζεις να επιτυχεις με αυτη τη στρατηγικη;


oboro, να μαθω την αληθεια: ποιο ειναι τελικα το ατομο με το οποιο συνομιλουσα τοσο πολλα χρονια

----------


## oboro

> oboro, να μαθω την αληθεια: ποιο ειναι τελικα το ατομο με το οποιο συνομιλουσα τοσο πολλα χρονια


Η αληθεια ειναι οτι εισαι ηδη εμμονικος, και πας και για χειροτερα. Αντι να επικεντρωθεις στις συνθηκες που σε κατεστησαν ευαλωτο και ευκολο στοχο για ενα βαμπιρ, βγαινεις στη γυρα για "απαντησεις" σ' αυτα που κατα βαθος γνωριζεις ηδη.

Τι να σου πω... Δικη σου ζωη ειναι, ο,τι θελεις την κανεις. Καλυτερα να εγραφες προς εκτονωση των εμμονων ατελειωτα σεντονια οπως ο ετερος σου εμμονικος αυγερης. Απο αυτο το πραγμα, 100 φορες καλυτερα.

----------


## ScreamAger

> Η αληθεια ειναι οτι εισαι ηδη εμμονικος, και πας και για χειροτερα. Αντι να επικεντρωθεις στις συνθηκες που σε κατεστησαν ευαλωτο και ευκολο στοχο για ενα βαμπιρ, βγαινεις στη γυρα για "απαντησεις" σ' αυτα που κατα βαθος γνωριζεις ηδη.
> 
> Τι να σου πω... Δικη σου ζωη ειναι, ο,τι θελεις την κανεις. Καλυτερα να εγραφες προς εκτονωση των εμμονων ατελειωτα σεντονια οπως ο ετερος σου εμμονικος αυγερης. Απο αυτο το πραγμα, 100 φορες καλυτερα.


oboro έχεις δίκιο. Θα επικεντρωθω στις συνθήκες καθώς και στο παρόν, το οποίο αφορά τη συνέχιση της ζωής με υπαρκτά πρόσωπα

----------


## ScreamAger

> Είναι κάποιες περίπλοκες καταστάσεις που απαγορεύουν το "χτύπημα της πόρτας", όχι μόνο από μένα, γενικά από τον οποιονδήποτε. Δεν θέλω να επεκταθώ επειδή είναι ευαίσθητο το θέμα, αλλά θα το πω απλά, δεν γίνεται να της χτυπήσει κάποιος την πόρτα έστω κι αν μένει μόνη. Δεν μπορώ να το θέσω πιο κατανοητά. Το πιο κοντινό που μπορούσα να κάνω το έκανα όταν πήγα στην πόλη της και αρνήθηκε να με δει με μια σαφέστατα ψεύτικη δικαιολογία (δεν ξέρω αν ανήκε στο πλαίσιο των παραληρητικών της ιδεών ή στη μυθοπλασία της, πιθανό και στα δύο). Ακόμα και όταν την άλλη μέρα το πρωί πριν φύγω, η δικαιολογία της είχε πάψει να ισχύει, δεν θέλησε να με δει, αλλά αρκέστηκε σε μηνύματα αγάπης, αφοσίωσης και έρωτα σε SMS και Facebook. Όλο το βράδυ είχαμε μείνει ξύπνιοι να συνομιλούμε μέσω facebook και λίγα λεπτά μέσω κινητού, κι ενώ είχα βρεθεί κάποιες εκατοντάδες μέτρα από το σπίτι της, δεν δέχτηκε καν να με δει, ούτε από απόσταση. Να πω και το άλλο: είχα αγοράσει τριαντάφυλλα για αυτήν, της είπα ότι απλά θέλω να τα ακουμπήσω στο κατώφλι του σπιτιού της και να τα πάρει όποτε μπορέσει, ακόμα και αυτό το αρνήθηκε χωρίς συζήτηση. Τα άφησα τελικά στο ξενοδοχείο με μια κάρτα με αφιέρωση και έμαθα ότι έστειλε κάποιον να της τα φέρει. Λίγες βδομάδες μετά, όταν της είπα ότι είμαι στο αυτοκίνητο έτοιμος να πάω να τη δω, πάλι μου είπε "όχι" επειδή δεν ήθελε να τη δω σε άσχημη κατάσταση (είχε μια ίωση και ήταν χάλια, όπως ισχυρίστηκε). 
> Η αλλαγή τακτικής που ήδη έχω στο μυαλό (επειδή οι εκρήξεις ζήλειας και καχυποψίας γίνονται ολοένα και πιο συχνές, μου ζήτησε το λόγο γιατί δεν απάντησα σε κάποιο σχόλιο που έκανε στον τοίχο μου, ρωτώντας με αν κρύβομαι !!!), είναι να αρχίσω να εκδηλώνω τη δυσαρέσκειά μου στη συμπεριφορά της (όσο κι αν ξέρω ότι δεν μπορώ να τα βάλω με εκείνη αλλά με την ασθένειά της) και να της πω σύντομα να κοιτάξει να λύσει το θέμα το συντομότερο. Θα επαναφέρω μάλιστα την προοπτική ταξιδιού μου στην πόλη της ως τελευταία ευκαιρία της (όχι ότι θα δεχτεί να με δει, αλλά ίσως να σκεφτεί καλύτερα την περίπτωση νοσηλείας της).
> Να σημειώσω ότι το Γενάρη δέχτηκε να νοσηλευτεί (άσχετα αν μετά έφυγε πριν καν μπει) επειδή ένιωσε ότι το οφείλει σε μένα που πήγα ως την πόλη της να τη δω. "Θέλω να αλλάξω και να πάψω να χάνω ευκαιρίες με ανθρώπους που με αγαπάνε", μου είχε πει, και λίγες μέρες μετά έφτασε ως την πόρτα του ιδρύματος και δεν δέχτηκε να την περάσει.


Ανέφερες σε ένα σημείο:"...
μου ζήτησε το λόγο γιατί δεν απάντησα σε κάποιο σχόλιο που έκανε στον τοίχο μου..." & "...έτοιμος να πάω να τη δω, πάλι μου είπε "όχι" επειδή δεν ήθελε να τη δω σε άσχημη κατάσταση (είχε μια ίωση και ήταν χάλια, όπως ισχυρίστηκε)...".

Ακριβώς τα ίδια σκηνικά έζησα κι εγώ με την άλλη.

----------


## ScreamAger

Περιστασιακα, σερφάροντας, θα βρειτε κ την γυναικα – φαντασμα.

Μπορει να είναι χοντρη, μπορει να είναι αναπηρη, μπορει να είναι κακασχημη, μπορει να είναι πολύ πλουσια κ πολυασχολη ή ο,τι άλλο.

Παρολαυτα, απανταει στα μηνυματα σας κ σας στελνει φωτος εμφαίνουσες μια ωραια κ κοινωνικη γυναικα.

Όταν όμως τις λετε να τις συναντησετε από κοντα κ να πιειτε ένα καφε βρε αδερφε, σας απαντουν: «Πεθανε ξαφνικα ο κουμπαρος μου…» ή «Επεσε ο μπαμπας μου κ εσπασε τη λεκανη του, ενώ ποτιζε».

Όταν τις ρωτατε «κ πότε τελικα θα βρεθουμε??», η απαντηση είναι: «θα δουμε»

Της ζητησα να βρεθουμε. Απαντησε: «Πεθανε ο κουμπαρος μου οποτε για καμια δεκαρια μερες θα ειμαι απασχολημενη στο να προσεχω τα παιδακια της χηρας»

Δεδομενου ότι ημουν σε “κατασταση υπομονης”, δεν αντεδρασα.

Αλλα ο καιρος περασε κ της ζητησα να βρεθουμε μετα από 1 μηνα. Μου απαντησε ότι ξαφνικα εκδηλωσε ερπητα ζωστηρα διοτι ηταν πολύ αγχωμενη εκεινη τη περιοδο.

Ακομα ημουν σε “κατασταση υπομονης” κ δεν αντεδρασα αλλα απογοητευτηκα.

Περασε ο καιρος, εγινε καλα (??) από τον Ερπητα τον Ζωστηρα (??). Της ζητησα να συναντηθουμε.

Μου απαντησε ότι ξαφνικα η μανα της εσπασε το δεξι της χερι κ πρεπει να την προσεχει (σ.σ.: πριν 2 μηνες ειχε σπασει κ το αριστερο)

Την μπλοκαρα (από όλα τα μεσα) αφού πρωτα της ειπα «Αντε γαμησου!!!». Ένιωσα καλά. Το έκανα ενώ έγραφε ένα άλλο ψέμα. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτός είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να αποκλείσετε μια γυναίκα (ενώ κατασκευάζει ένα ακομη παραμύθι).

----------


## Anjelique

Avgeri καλησπέρα!Πώς μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε prive? Έχοντας διαβάσει το θέμα σου,θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σου.Ελπίζω να το δεις. Σ Ευχαριστω!

----------


## ScreamAger

Εάν δείτε έναν μέσο άντρα με μια πανέμορφη γυναίκα, μπορείτε να είστε σίγουροι για ένα πράγμα: δεν συναντήθηκαν μέσω εφαρμογής γνωριμιών (dating app) ή facebook, επειδή αυτές βασίζονται σε φωτογραφίες και στο "εγώ".

----------


## ScreamAger

> Καλημέρα σε όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ. Θα ήθελα να αφηγηθώ όσο πιο σύντομα μπορώ την εμπειρία μου με μια κοπέλα που πάσχει από διπολική διαταραχή και να κάνω μια σχετική ερώτηση. Γνωριστήκαμε μέσω του Facebook, εκείνη μου έκανε αίτημα φιλίας πριν από περίπου 20 μήνες. Πολύ όμορφη και εντυπωσιακή κοπέλα, όπως έδειχναν οι φωτογραφίες της, με έντονη κοινωνική ζωή και πολύ αντρικό περίγυρο δίπλα της. Έμενε σε άλλη πόλη, οπότε δεν έκανα κάποια προσπάθεια προσέγγισης, έχοντας στο μυαλό μου κιόλας ότι μια τέτοια όμορφη κοπέλα δεν θα είχε ανάγκη τέτοιου είδους επαφών και σχέσεων. Κάποια στιγμή, ενάμιση χρόνο μετά (Σεπτέμβρης του 2016), αποφάσισα να της πιάσω κουβέντα με μια χαζή αιτιολογία και είδα ότι αμέσως έδειξε μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον για μένα. Σιγά-σιγά, το "παιχνίδι" άρχισε να γίνεται αρκετά έντονο, με σεξουαλικά υπονοούμενα και της είπα ότι θα πήγαινα στην πόλη της σε δυο βδομάδες να τη συναντήσω. Εκείνη όλο χαρά μου είπε πόσα πράγματα έχει να κάνει μαζί μου. Ώσπου την παραμονή του ταξιδιού μου, με ένα SMS μου λέει να μην πάω γιατί γίνονται περίπλοκα πράγματα εκεί. Να μην τα πολυλογώ, όσο κι αν με πείραξε, συνέχισα να έχω επαφές μαζί της, αφού πρώτα μου έδωσε κάποιες όχι και τόσο ικανοποιητικές εξηγήσεις, αλλά κάθε φορά που ήταν να βρεθούμε, είτε να πάω εγώ είτε να έρθει εκείνη, όλο κάτι της συνέβαινε την τελευταία στιγμή. Από τύχη, βρήκα διασυνδέσεις στην πόλη της και έμαθα μια τραγική αλήθεια. Η κοπέλα πάσχει από διαγνωσμένη διπολική διαταραχή με έντονα παραληρητικές ιδέες και έντονες σεξουαλικές ψευδαισθήσεις. Συν τοις άλλοις, μένει εντελώς κλεισμένη σπίτι της εδώ και περίπου ένα 6μηνο-8μηνο, έχοντας πάθει αγοραφοβία λόγω μιας υποτιθέμενης επίθεσης που δέχτηκε στις τουαλέτες (δεν έχει διασταυρωθεί η αλήθεια του γεγονότος). Παίρνει αλοπεριδόλη και Depakine, δεν ξέρω για πόσο διάστημα. Οι δικοί της της πάνε φαγητό καθώς η ίδια δεν ασχολείται με τίποτα (και η αλήθεια είναι ότι όποτε και να μπει κανείς στο Facebook, είναι σχεδόν πάντα ενεργός). Η ίδια μου λέιε ότι δεν κοιμάται καθόλου το βράδυ, ότι ασχολείται με δουλειές στο σπίτι η ώρα 3-4 τα ξημερώματα. δηλώνει τρελά ερωτευμένη μαζί μου σε βαθμό λατρείας και εκδηλώνει απίστευτες σκηνές ζηλοτυπίας με το παραμικρό (ακόμα κι αν κάποια κοπέλα μου κάνει κάποιο Like στο Facebook), πολλές από τις οποίες δεν τις θυμάται την επόμενη μέρα κι αν τις θυμάται ζητάει χίλια συγγνώμη. Είναι άτομο με έντονη λογόρροια (αδύνατο να τη διακόψεις) και τρομερή φυγή ιδεών (π.χ. μου εξομολογείται τον έρωτά της και το επόμενο δευτερόλεπτο μπορεί να αρχίσει να μου μιλάει για το πως μαγειρεύει κάποια φίλη της). Επίσης, παρουσιάζει προς τα έξω μια εικόνα δραστήριας κοπέλας, που βγαίνει, έχει σεξουαλικές επαφές, γνωρίζει και φιλοξενεί κόσμο (τα Χριστούγεννα μου έλεγε ότι φιλοξενούσε ένα φίλο της μουσικό από το Λονδίνο, ο οποίος στην προσωπική του ιστοσελίδα ανέβασε την περιοδεία του στο UK την ίδια περίοδο, όταν δε τη ρώτησα για αυτό μου είπε ότι δεν είχε πάει εκείνος στην περιοδεία αλλά κάποιος αντικαταστάτης του !!!) κλπ. Μια φορά που πήγα στην πόλη της να τη δω, μου είπε ότι ήταν στο πατρικό της σπίτι και φρόντιζε τον πατέρα της που είχε συνεχείς αιμοπτύσεις και δεν μπορούσε να με δει. Ο πατέρας της υγιέστατος, αλλά τον παρουσιάζει ως καρκινοπαθή τελικού σταδίου και συνέχεια κατηγορεί τη μάνα της και την αδερφή της ότι δεν τον προσέχουν και έχει πέσει σε κείνη η φροντίδα του. Δυο φορές την πήγαν σε ψυχιατρική κλινική (η πιο πρόσφατη στις 3 Ιανουαρίου) και δεν δέχτηκε να μείνει, φεύγοντας την πρώτη μέρα. Η ψυχίατρός της συνέστησε νοσηλεία στους γονείς της, αλλά η ίδια αντιδρά και μου είπε επί λέξει "θα βρω την άκρη σπίτι μου", πιστεύοντας ότι το μοναδικό της πρόβλημα είναι ο αλκοολισμός (εξαιρετικά αμφίβολο αν πίνει, ποιος την προμηθεύει με ποτά αφού η ίδια δε βγαίνει ποτέ). 
> Η ερώτησή μου είναι-στο υποτιθέμενο σενάριο νοσηλείας της, πόσο περίπου διάστημα θα κρατήσει αυτή; (η ίδια μου είχε πει για τη νοσηλεία που θα έκανε στις 3 Ιανουαρίου ότι θα "έλειπε" για 25 μέρες, πιο πρόσφατα μου μίλησε για 3 ή 5 μήνες, κάτι που δεν ήθελε). Βγαίνοντας από το νοσηλευτήριο, ποια πιθανό να είναι η στάση της απέναντί μου; Θα έχει επίγνωση του μεγάλου έρωτα που μου έχει εξομολογηθεί ή θα της είμαι άγνωστος ή έστω αμυδρά γνωστός; Να σημειώσω ότι προφανώς δεν έχουμε βρεθεί ποτέ, οι μόνες μας συνομιλίες ήταν μέσω FB και τηλεφώνου (μιλάμε για 8ωρες τηλεφωνικές συνομιλίες κάποιες φορές). Ρωτάω γιατί παλεύω να διατηρήσω επαφή μαζί της (πιστέψτε με, το "παλεύω" είναι μετριοπαθής λέξη με τις απίστευτες εκρήξεις της και την απίστευτη κτητικότητά της) μέχρι να ξεκινήσει την υποτιθέμενη νοσηλεία της, με την ελπίδα να τη γνωρίσω όταν βγει πιο "ρυθμισμένη". Θα είναι σε θέση να με "θυμάται" και αν ναι, τι ακριβώς θα θυμάται απ΄όσα έλεγε ότι αισθανόταν για μένα; Σας ευχαριστώ και οτιδήποτε θέλετε να ρωτήσετε σχετικά με την ιστορία αυτή, ευχαρίστως να σας απαντήσω.


Ακριβώς τα ίδια σκηνικά έζησα κι εγώ με την άλλη....

----------

